# Ազատ կյանք > Օրագրեր > Անձնական օրագրեր >  Իմ օրագրի հուշերից և դեռ չայրված թերթերից

## Meme

Այստեղ ես կգրեմ իմ մտքերի և հույզերի մասին, կկիսվեմ ձեզ հետ  իմ հետ կատարված իրավիճակների իրադարծությունների մասին,կպատմեմ իմ տրամադրության մասին,և այն ամենի մասին ինչը ինձ հետ կատարվում է առօրյաում,իսկ մինչ այս իմ հին գրառումները կտեղադրեմ այստեղ,որոնք չեմ ուզում, որ ջնջվեն :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.05.2010), Annushka (10.06.2010), armen9494 (21.11.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (20.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Sambitbaba (28.03.2012), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Yevuk (07.05.2010), Արէա (11.05.2010), Դատարկություն (10.05.2010), Էլիզե (07.05.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Հետաքրքիրա,կհարցնեք ինչը...այն փաստը,որ 2006 թվին բացված թեմաները մինչ այսօր դեռ գրառումների թիվն է շատացնում,այսինքն գնալով այն ավելի է բազմապատկվում,և ավելացնում իր երկրպագուների թիվը...Սա շաաատ ողջունելի փաստ է, և տեսնելով այս ամենը, ես ուրախանում եմ,այո շաատ եմ ուրախանում,որ ակումբը շատ լավն է,ես սիրում եմ քեզ ակումբ շաատ շաաատ,քանի որ էստեղ ես ավելիի մասին եմ իմանում,ինձ ավելի ուրախ ես դարձնում,ես ել շաատ անսպասելի եմ իմացել քո մասին,և ինձ գրավեց թեմաները,զրույցները,և ես չէի ել մտածում,որ մի օր կլինեմ այդ անդամներից մեկը,դու ինձ օգնեցիր լինել հաստատակամ իմ մտքերի և որոշումների մեջ,լինել ավելի համարձակ........Չգիտեմ ես ուրախ եմ,որ էստեղ լավ ընկերներ ունեմ,ինձ լսող,իմ մտքերի հետ հաշվի նստող լավ ընկերներ...

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), erexa (14.11.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (20.01.2012), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Sambitbaba (28.03.2012), Smokie (01.05.2011), Yevuk (07.05.2010), Արէա (11.05.2010), Լեդի Վարդ (05.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ուզում եմ երազել,անվերջ ու անվերադարձ երազել,ուզում եմ ճախրել այն աստղազարդ երկնքում,որտեղ չկա խաբկանք,տանջանք,թախիծ ու վիշտ...Այո,շաատ եմ ուզում լինել այն  երազում, ուր իմ անիրական իղձերը դառնում են իրական,և անցյալ հիշեցնող մի փոքրիկ, շատ փոքրիկ կտոր...Ուզում եմ լինել այնտեղ,որտեղ անգամ ամենամեծ վիրավորանքն  ու ցավը ինձ ոչինչ են թվում,ուզում եմ թրջվել մինչ ոսկորներս,պարել,երգել անձրևի տակ,  խենթի նման ու անմոռաց,ուզում եմ քայլել  ոսկյա խարշամների վրա առանց նայելու ճանապարհիս,ուզում եմ քամին տանի ինձ հեռու, շատ հեռու,որտեղ անիրական է  խաբկանքն  ինքնին ....Այո, ճիշտ է, ուզածս ոչինչ է քեզ համար,ու խելագարություն,այս ամենը քեզ անիմաստ է թվում ,բայց հիշիր, ու երբեք չմոռանաս,որ այն ինձ համար մի աշխար է,ուր մենակ եմ սեփական մտքերիս ու հիշողություններիս հետ,ես եմ ստեղծել այդ աշխարհը,և այնտեղ ապրելու եմ հավիտյան ու անդավաճան ինքս ինձ.......... :Love:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), Annushka (10.06.2010), einnA (09.06.2010), erexa (14.11.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (20.01.2012), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Sambitbaba (28.03.2012), Smokie (01.05.2011), Yevuk (07.05.2010), Արէա (11.05.2010), Էլիզե (07.05.2010), Լեդի Վարդ (13.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ուխխխխխխխխխխխ,ոնց եմ սիրում էս անձրևը,ենքան եմ սիրում առանց անձրևանոց քայլել,էսօր ենքաաան եմ թրջվել,նենց հավես էր,դանդաղ էի ինատու տուն գալիս,չնայած որ, նկատում էի մարդկանց, ինձ խելագարի տեղ դրած հայացքները,բայց միաևնույնն էր,տենց ուժեղ էլ չէր անձրևը,ուղղակի լավն էր,դե շատ եմ սիրում,ի՞նչ անեմ......հա,ի՞նչ...մեկա երազանքս իրականացավ,բայց մտածում եմ դեռ քիչ եմ թրջվել :Think: ,Լավ մի օր էլի անձրևանոցս տանը կթողնեմ,որ կարգին տեղը տեղին թրջվեեեեմ :Yahoo:

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), armen9494 (08.09.2011), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (28.05.2010), Արէա (11.05.2010), Լեդի Վարդ (13.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Երեխեք ջան,էս էլ ինչքաան ժամանակ ինձ մի հարցա տանջում...ասում եմ ինչի՞ցա,որ հենց պարկում եմ քնելու,ենքան լավ բանաստեղծություններ են մտքովս  գալիս անցնում,կարողա մի քառատող լինի,բայց ենքան սիրուն,բայց դե ո՞վ կվերկենա տեղից,ու թղթի վրա կգրառի դրանք :Think: Ես որ հաստատ չէ՞....հետաքրքիրա, էտ ստեղծագործելու միտքը գալիս են հենց այդ պահին,ու շատ արագ վերանումա,առավոտյան այն արդեն չեմ հիշի,բայց դե ափսոսս էլ գալիսա,ի՞նչ անեմ....... :Tongue: Լավ էր չէէ՞...............Վերջում էլ  երևի կգժվեմ :LOL:

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (28.05.2010), Sambitbaba (28.03.2012), Արէա (11.05.2010), Լեդի Վարդ (13.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Հա,տխուր եմ,շաաաատ տխուր,ինչի՞,որովհետև 4 եմ ստացել քննությունիցսսսսսսսսսսսսսս :Sad: ինչ անեմ,ենքան եմ խառնվում քննության ժամանակ, կողքից նայողը կիմանա ծույլիկ եմ,համ էլ էս դասախոսներն էլ մի կողմից,հենց ուզում ես կողմնորոշվես մի բան պատասխանես,մեկ էլ կողքից իրանց անիմաստ ու անկապ հարցերը...Ուֆ,չգիտեմ,շաատ տխուր եմ,եղանկան էլ մի կողմից :Bad: մենակ ակումնբա,որ ինձ ուրախացնումա, համակարգիչս հենց  միացնում եմ առաջինը,ակումբ մտնելնաաա :Love: էստեղ կարամ կիսվեմ,գրեմ,ու ինձ լսողները,թեկուզ քիչ են,բայց դե լսող կա,չէ՞......

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Minerva (11.05.2010), Sambitbaba (28.03.2012), Yellow Raven (28.05.2010), Ամմէ (03.11.2012), Արէա (11.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ ուրախ եմ էսօր,տրամադրությունս հազարա :Yahoo: ,երաժշտությունն էլ մի կողմիցա ինձ տրամադրում,որ կյանքին նայեմ մեկ այլ, ավելի գեղեցիկ տեսանկյունից,որ ապրեմ իմ ամեն անցկացրած լավ ժամով,ամեն լավ րոպեյով ու ջերմ օրերով,որոնք գնալով ավելի են ինձ հմայում,տանում դեպի մեկ այլ մոլորակ,այլ աշխարհ,և ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ անընդհատ  դժգոհել կյանքից,քանի որ կյանքն ունի իր իրավունքները,վատը ցույց տալու,որ հետո հասկանաս որն է լավը,չէ՞ որ պետք է ինչ որ մի բան կորցնես,որ հասկանաս դրա կարևորությունը........
Չգիտեմ ես սիրում եմ կյանքը իր բոլոր անակնկալներով :Love:

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), E-la Via (30.05.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Sambitbaba (28.03.2012), Արէա (21.05.2010), Լեդի Վարդ (13.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Օրերս ընտանիքիս  գրկում
Ինչքա հաճելի են անցնում այն ժամերն ու րոպեները,որոնք ես լինում եմ ձեզ հետ,որ միասին ենք,ուրախ ենք,վայելում ենք,գիտեք թե ձեզ ինչքան եմ սիրում,ու երևի կյանքս իր բոլոր իմաստն ու գույները կկորցնեն առանց ձեզ,ես գնահատում եմ ձեր ամեն չարչարանքը,անհանգստությունը....ամեն ինչը,որովհետև շաաատ եմ սիրում.........Հուշատետրիս թերթերը դուք եք թարմացրել,ձեզանով եմ ձոքրուց ես ուրախացել,դուք եք եղել իմ ամեն ուրախության սկիզբը,որը չի ավարտվել....ու կյանքս ձեր շնորհիվ է,որ մաքուր է,պարզ է,արևոտ....Չգիտեմ,խոսքերը հավաքվել են գլխումս,ու ուզում եմ պարել,ժպտալ,ու ուզում եմ,որ ուրախությունս մնա անավարտ,լինեք միշտ կողքիս,ինձ միշտ խորհուրդ տաք,թեկուզ չլսեմ,ու կամակոր լինեմ....

                                                                                   Սիրում եմ ձեզ անչափ շաաատ :Love:

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Yevuk (28.05.2010), Արէա (03.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Քանի օր կլինի ուրախությանս չափ չկա :Yahoo: ,ու պատճառը կամ գիտեմ,կամ չէ :Blush: ....էնքան հավեսա,ժպտը դեմքիցս չի իջնում,իսկ աչքերս անվրջ փայլում են...ու չեմ էլ ուզում տխրեմ թեկուզ մի պահ.......սակայն երեկ մի տխրություն իջավ հոգուս վրա,պարուրել էր ինձ,ու կարծես տեղն էի հանում այն ժպիտով և առանց տխրելու անցկացրածս օրերի,չնայած առավոտյան նորից արևը ինձ ժպտաց,ես նորից սկսեցի ուրախանալ ու նորից կյանքն ինձ մեեեծ անակնկալներով լի աշխարհ թվաց,որտեղ ամեն ինչ չի որ վատա,ընդանրապես ամեն ինչը հիմա լավա ինձ մոտ,ու  գիտե՞ք ինչ եմ ուզում,որ ուրախությունս միշտ անսահման լինի,ու ով էլ տխրի,թող տողերս կարդա,ինքն էլ միշտ ժպտա,ու հիշի,որ իր հետ լավ իրադարձություններ եղել են,հիմա էլ կան,ու միշտ կլինեն........Երբեք չտխրեք,ու երբ էլ տխրեք տողերս հիշեք,հիշեք ձեր կյանը,ձեր լավն ու վատը,ու մի փոշմանեք անցածի համար երբեք ու երբեեեեք :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (30.05.2010), Aj Klik (01.04.2011), Annushka (10.06.2010), E-la Via (30.05.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (30.05.2010), Արէա (30.05.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ես երեկ էլի համոզվեցի,որ փոքր երեխաներ շաաատ շաատ եմ սիրում :Love: ....Չգիտեմ,իրանց հենց տեսնում եմ ,անկախ ինձանից սկսում եմ ժպտալ,ախր փոքրիկները  էնքան բարի են,էնքան սեր կա թաքնված  էդ բարի աչիկների մեջ,իրանք  անչափ սիրուն են.......Ասում են չէ՞,որ  ծնողի համար իր երեխան  ամենագեղեցիկն է,բայց ես ծննդատանը լինելով,հասկանում եմ,որ ինձ համար էլ տգեղ երեխա չկա,երևի լավ չեմ հասկանում,տգեղը ո՞րնա,գեղեցիկը ո՞րնա :Dntknw: Բայց  չէէ,ո՞նց կլինի  է,ես ախր էդ աչիկները չեմ կարում չգնահատեմ,էդ անչափ անմեղ ու միշտ փայլող  հրեշտակի աչիկները........Իրանք,որ տարիքում էլ լինեն,միշտ  ունենալու են ծնողների քնքշանքի ու բերկրանքի կարիքը.....Հաաա,շաատ երկարացրեցի,ի՞նչ էի ասում,երեկ դուրս էինք եկել տանից երեկոյան տենց 10ի կողմերը,ու քաղաքը լի էր մանուկներով ու իրենց ծնողներով,գիտեք մի տեսակ մեեեեծ ջերմություն էր քաղաքում,անկախ խառնաշփոթից ու աշխուժությունից....Բոլորը իրենց փոքրիկներին տարել էին ուրախացնելու,ու գիտեմ, դա մենակ պարտականություն չէր ծնողների համար,դա նաև հաճույք է նրանց համար,չէ՞ որ, _ընտանիքից կարևոր ոչինինչ չկա աշխահում_....... :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.06.2010), Annushka (10.06.2010), KiLa (03.06.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Yevuk (09.06.2010), Արէա (03.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.06.2010), Էլիզե (03.06.2010), Հայուհի (03.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ լավն էր էսօրվա մաքուր անձրևը......կաթ-կաթ լուռ դեմքիս,այնքան լավն էր,հիշում եք խոստացել էի դուրս գալ առանց անձրևանոց,տատիկիս տանից դուրս թռա,որ տուն գամ,ու անձրևանոց էլ դիտմամբ չվերցրեցի :Yahoo: ,հաճելի նոր շունչ ստացա կարծես,որ շուտվանից կորցրել էի,շատ ուժեղ չէր,բայց այնքան հաճելի էր միևնույն ժամանակ,ուֆ-ուֆ,երևի անձրևը զգացելա,որ ընկել եմ հետևից,ու չի ուզում ինձ թրջի,հակառակ իմ ուզելուն,ոչինչ մի օր կգա չէ անձրև........Չգիտեմ ինչի եմ սենց շատ սիրում անձրևը,բայց ինձ միշտ չի,որ հաճելիա լինում,երբեմն չեմ սպասում,ու հավես չի լինում :Blush: բայց մեկա էսօրվանը վերջն էր :Wink:

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), Lord (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), unknown (08.06.2010), Արէա (07.06.2010), Հայուհի (07.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

:Sad: Մտածում եմ,ու ամբողջ օրս էսօր մտածելովա անցել,չնայած ինչքան ժամանակ կլինի, ես մտածում եմ....Էսօր մտածում էի,թե ինձ ինչքան փոքր առիթա պետք ուրախանալու համար,ու ինչքան չնչին առիթ տխրելու ու մտորելու համար,չեմ հասկանում փոխվել ե՞մ,թե չէ,չգիտեմ  էլ ի՞նչ եմ անում,բայց ուրիշ եմ.........մեկ անչափ ուրախ եմ,7րդ երկնքում,մեկ էլ մի խոր անդունդում,մենակ ու տխուր,ու գրելուս ցանկությունը էնքան մեծա լինում մեջս,որ քիչա մնում   մտքերս դուրս ժայթքեն ակամայից.........Գիտեք էլ բանաստեղծություն չեմ կարում գրեմ,չի ստացվում,դա էլ չգիտեմ ինչիցա,բայց կիսվելուս ցանկությունը միշտա լինում,բայց էսօր ամենաշատն եմ ուզում....
Անկախ ամեն ինչից  տխրությունս թող չազդի ոչ մեկի վրա,թող որ բոլոր ինձ հասկացողներն ու միշտ լսողները ուրախ լինեն,ժպտացեք ու զարմացրեք ձեր ժպիտով աշխարհին :Smile:

----------

Annushka (10.06.2010), armen9494 (01.10.2011), Lord (08.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), unknown (08.06.2010), Արէա (08.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ոնց եմ կարոտել քեզ աշուն
Տերևներով քո նախշուն,
Անձրներով հաճելի
Ու քո բույրով անմեհի.....


Ուզում եմ ես տերևաթափ
Ու մի տխուր եղանակ,
Անձրևներ ու մեղմ քամի
Ու գեղեցիկ մի այգի....


Ուզում եմ անդադար պարել
Տերևներդ  զարդարել,
Ապշել անվերջ քո գույներից
Ու քո մեղմիկ ժպիտից....



Ինչքան շատ եմ քեզ սիրում
Այնքան շատ եմ խենթանում,
Ուզում եմ երբեք ինձ չլքես
Հարատև կողքիս լինես....


Ես  սիրում եմ քեզ  ԱՇՈՒՆ :Love:  :Love:  :Love: Շաաաատ շաաատ

----------

A.r.p.i. (16.06.2010), Aj Klik (01.04.2011), Annushka (10.06.2010), Arpine (05.05.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (04.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (09.06.2010), Արէա (09.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Բարև......Գիտեք,մտածում էի էլ բանաստեղծություն չեմ կարում գրեմ,բայց երեկ միանգամից ստացվեց,ու չգիտեմ էլ  ո՞նց գրեցի,նենց էի կարոտել բանաստեղծություն գրելս,բայց ասես ձևը մոռացած լինեի,ուֆ չգիտեմ.....երևի սա էլ տրամադրությունիցա կախված,բայց դե վատա,որ շատը վատ տրամադրությունիցա կախված.............
Վաղը քննության եմ,ինքնավստահ եմ,նենց լավա,որ վախ չունես,ու հանգիստ խղճով գնալու ես քննության,հավես չունեմ,բայց դե մասնագիտականսա,առավել ուշադիր պիտի լինեմ,ուզում եմ,որ վաղը հոգեպես իմ ընկերները կողքիս լինեն,որ լավ լինեմ,ուրախ գնամ...լավ դե գնացի,ինձ հաջողություն,չկա չկա ես գոնե ինձ մաղթեմ :Blush:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.06.2010), Annushka (10.06.2010), einnA (11.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (10.06.2010), Արէա (10.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Երեկ մի կարևոր նորություն եմ հայտնաբերել.....Հասկացել եմ,որ Երևանս շաաատ եմ սիրում :Love: Չէ,էլի սիրում էի,բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուզում էի,որ շուտ գնանք էս երկրից,բայց երեկ զբոսնելով քաղաքումս այդքան երկար,(ոչ առաջին անգամ),հասկացա,որ առանց իմ Երևանի չեմ կարա...Ես կկարոտեմ անցկացրածս էն ամեն մի րոպեն  իմ քաղաքում,ամեն շունչը,ընկերներիս,մարդկանց ծանոթ ու անծանոթ,բակս,ու քաղաքիս ամեն մանրուքը.................Նստած նայում էի բոլորին մանուկներին,սիրահարված զույգերին,ծերերին,ժպտում էի ակամայից............Ու դեռ էլի ժամերով կնայեի ու չէի հոգնի.......Ափսոս,որ ոչինչ չի փոխվելու,ու էս մյուս տարի էլ  էստեղ չեմ լինի,չեմ  տեսնի էն կյանքն ու աշխուժությունը  քաղաքիս,էն ամեն ինչը,որ միշտ ինձ շրջապատել են,որ կողքս են եղել.........
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ Երևանս :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (13.06.2010), Արէա (13.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Meme

Ուզում եմ կիսվել,բայց չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ,ինչ պատմեմ,որ հետաքրքիր լինի կարդացողի համար,ուղղակի մտքերս հավաքվել են,ուզում եմ դուրս հանել,ու չգիտեմ ինչի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել,մենակ հասկանում եմ,որ ուզում եմ խոսել,օրագիրս երևի լիա նույնանման թեմաներով,ու չգիտեմ ամեն անգամ մի տեսակ նույն ֆոնի վրայա բոլորը գրված,բայց ես մեղավոր չեմ.....Հետաքրքիրա բայց անգամ չգիտեմ,թե ինչ տրամադրության մեջ եմ,տխուր եմ,թե ուրախ, չեմ հասկանում,ի՞նչ եմ ուզում :Cry: .........Արդեն ամեն ինչ դարձելա ձանձրալի ու անհետաքրքիր :Sad: Էնքան խառն են մտքերս  մեկ մի բան եմ մտածում,մեկ այլ,բայց պիտի գրեմ,որ թեթևանամ.........Եղանակն էլ մի կողմիցա տանջում,անձրևա ուզում գա,բայց սպասեցնումա,երնեկ գար,երևի կհանգստանայի,ու պատուհանից այս կողմ չէի գա,ու ժամերով կնստեի պատուհանի մոտ Նինա Պաստորի կլսեի  ու կվայելեի,հեսա կասեք,ով ինչից խոսա էս աղջիկը անձրևիցա խոսում,բայց ինչ  անեմ :Blush: .........
Ինչ լավա,որ մարդ մենակ չի ու ընկերներ ունի կողքը,որ ինչքան չաչանակություն անես կնստեն ու կլսեն,ու երբեք չեն հոգնի....
Շնորհակալ եմ,Շնորհակալ եմ,Շնորհակալ եմ շաատ շաաատ :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (05.12.2011), einnA (24.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (16.06.2010), Արէա (16.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչիա էդքան դժվար դարձել ստեղծագործելը,մտածելը,երկար խորհելը,կարծես ուղեղս հանգստի մեջ լինի,բայց ես ուզում եմ գրել,ուզում մտքերս իրար կապել,շարադրել......ինչիցա՞,որ տխրությունը հետևիցս վազումա ասես,հասելա,գիտեմ,դուռսա թակում,վանում եմ,դուրս վռնդում,բայց անգամ աչքերի մեջ նայելով  արդեն, տխրում  եմ.......ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձանից,թող հանգիստ,թող ապրեմ,ոնց որ ապրում էի,չեմ ուզում,հոգնել եմ արդեն,ձանձրացել էս վատ միապաղաղությունից...Առաջվա նման երազել եմ ուզում,օրագիրս ուրախ օրերով լցնել եմ ուզում,բայց կարծես էդ երազելնելա արդեն ձանձրալի դարձել,այնինչ մի ժամանակ օդս էր,ու ապրում էի չմտածելով ոչնչի մասին....Էս *ինչի՞* հարցը,էնքան եմ ինձ տվել,որ........ինձ հանգիստ չեն թողում անգամ հարցերը,որոնք անմտորեն պտտտվում են շուրջս...Սկզբից մտածում էի,ինչ եմ ուզում ինձանից,ես պիտի ժպտամ,ուրախ լինեմ,պիտի անհոգ ապրեմ,բայց.......չի լինում,էլ  անձրևներն էլ  ինձ չեն  ուրախացնում,անգամ երաժշտություն լսելիս ակամաից ձեռքս տխուր երգերի վրայա գնում, դրա հավեսն էլ չունեմ......Մտածում էի,ու տեսնում եմ,որ մենակ ես չէ,որ տխուր եմ,ակումցիներից շատերը տխուր են,ու ես էլի ինձ տվեցի էս անչափ դժվար *ինչու՞,ինչի՞ համար* հարցը.........Զարմանում եմ,թե մարդու տրամադրությունը,ո՞նց կարա էսքան փոփոխական լինի,,,Գիտեք  իմը սրտի աշխատանքի եմ նմանեցրել-սկզբում նոռմալի վրա էր,հանդարտ իր հունով սլանում էր,երբ ամեն ինչ սովորականի նման էր,հետո միանգամից սլացավ վերև,ամենավերևը,սարերի բարձրունքի չափ,երբ ամեն ինչը հրաշալի էր,օրս հագեցած ու լի էր անականկալներով,ու դրա մեղավորը ամեն ինչն էր,մի առիթ չէր,որ կար ու հիմնավոր էր,իսկ հետո.........հետո իջավ շատ ներքև,դեպի անդունդ,չգիտեմ էլ ինչքան ներքև,բայց գիտեմ,որ սենց հեչ լավ չի,երբ ուզում ես ժպտալ բայց ինքդ քեզ ասում ես ,ինչի՞ համար,իմաստ  չկա,անգամ ժպտալու համար ես հարց տալիս,հետաքրքիրա, երբ ուզում ես սրտանց ուրախանալ,բայց էլի ասում ես պետք չի........ու երբ եմ նորից նոռմալ,կամ շատ բարձր վիճակի հասնելու չգիտեմ,մենակ մնումա սպասել.....էլի սպասել,բայց հոգնել եմ էէ....Երևի հանգստանալա պետք,ամեն ինչից,հանգստանալ թե ֆիզիկապես,և ավելի շատ հոգեպես........Էլի չեմ դադարում,ձեզ մաղթել երջանկություն,մի տխրեք,ոչինչ ես կդիմանամ,հետո էլի,երևի ուրախ կլինեմ,կարևորը դուք ժպտացեք :Bye:

----------

einnA (24.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (20.06.2010), Արէա (20.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Եթե երկինք իմանայիր,
Թե որքան եմ կարոտել
Միապաղաղ կյանքնը իմ  հին,
Ու  օրերս ժպիտով լի…
Եթե միայն իմանայիր,
Որքան եմ ես ինձ կարոտել
Ու ինչքան եմ ինքս փոխվել...
Չեմ ուզում էսպես,
Հոգնել եմ տես,
Ուզում եմ ետ,իմ հին կյանքը
Իմ հին մտքերն ու լի պարծանքը:

Ժամանակ անց,լռեց մի պահ
Ու կրկնեց շշուկով ինձ
-Էլ հետ չի գա,ավաղ հինը....
Պատասխանեց երկինքը թաց,
Ու հեռացավ անվերադարձ....

Լաց էի լինում,
Կանչում էի հետ,
Հին աշխարհս ետ էի ուզում
Ավաղ ուշ էր,ուշ էր  արդեն...
 Խենթի պես քայլում էի
Փնտրում էի նրան
Բղավում էի,բայց էլ չկար....

Ճիշտա,դու էլ ինձ թողեցիր,թողեցիր
Իմ մտքերի ու հարցերի հետ
Մենակ,ու տխուր.... 
Էլ հետ չես գա,չես բերի ինձ
Էն իսկական ուրախ աղջնակին....

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.06.2010), Ambrosine (20.06.2010), einnA (08.07.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (04.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (21.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արէա (20.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Արցունքները միշտ չէ,որ ուրախության են լինում՛
Կամ լինում են ու չքանում....
Միշտ չէ,որ ընկերուհիդ կողքիդ է լինում
Կամ կողքդ է քեզ չի լսում
Կամ թողնում է ու հեռանում...
Միշտ չէ,որ արև է լինում
Երբեմն լինում է,հետո անձրևում
Հետո ծիածան է,բայց էլ չես ուզում...
Միշտ չէ,որ տրամադրությունդ հազար է լինում
Կամ լինում է,հետո փչանում
Ու էլ  երբեք  չի վերադառնում
Իսկ վերադառնալիս էլ հինը չի լինում....
Միշտ չէ,որ  հանգիստ ես հոգեպես
Կամ հանգիստ ես,ու չգիտես
Կամ էլ գիտես,ու անհանգիստ ես....
Եթե միայն  ամենը այս հարատև լիներ...
Կյանքն իր իմաստը առհավետ կկորցներ
Չէ,որ այս ամենի բացակայությունը 
Ստիպեց մտածել ու բողոքել
Կիսվել ու թեթևանալ.....

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.06.2010), Aj Klik (01.04.2011), Ambrosine (20.06.2010), einnA (08.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (21.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արէա (20.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երեխեեեեեեեք բարևևևևևևևևևևև,ոնց եեեեք,կարոտել էի,չնայած ամեն օր մտնում էի.էսօր չգիտեմ էլ ինչի,բայց առավոտյան երբ արթնացա,(հաաաա երևի 7.30ից արթուն եմ դրանիցա :Jpit: շաաաաաաաաատ շաաաաատ ուրախ եմ,տրամադրությունս  :Yahoo: Այ էսպիսիննա,ինչի եմ սենց ժպտում,ես էլ չգիտեմ  
 :Tongue: Դե  շատ չեմ ժպտում,բայց ուրախ եմ.......հաճախ ժպտացեք,նենց հավեսա,մի տեսակ թռչկոտելս գալիսա :Blush:

----------

einnA (08.07.2010), Inna (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (25.06.2010), Yellow Raven (25.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.06.2010), Արէա (24.06.2010), Էլիզե (23.06.2010), Հայուհի (01.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ վատա մենակությունը,կարոտը դժվար բանա,եթե չես դիմանում............Վաաաաայ ես ո՞նց եմ ձեզ կարոտել,ո՞նց եմ ուզում կոխքս լինեք մի հատ պինդ գրկեմ ու բաց չթողնեմ,թեկուզ մի րոպեով......ինչի՞ գնացիք,ուր գնացիք,ու՞մ համար,կարոտել եմ էէէ,ախր,չեմ դիմանում էլ...ամեն ձեզ  հիշելիս արցունքներս կուտակվում են աչքերումս,ու միանգամից դուրս են թռչում տեղից,ամեն լուսանկարներս թերթելիս,հիշում եմ ուրախ օրերս քույրիկներիս հետ,մանկությունս հիշելիս,ամեն  դրվագնում  դուք եք կողքիս,բայց հիմա...........էհհհհ,ու՞ր եք,կարոտել եմ,ուզում եմ գրկել,համբուրել,մի քիչ կիսվել,խոսալ...ախր նկար ուղարկելով  ու հեռախոսով էդ կարոտը չես առնում,երևի որ ես էլ հեռու լինեմ,տենց երևի լավ կլինի..........Դժվարա,երբ բարեկամներիցդ շաաատ քչերն են կողքիդ,որոնք էլի պատրաստվում են գնալ էստեղից...ուֆ,մեկա ուր էլ գնաք,ես ձեր հետ եմ,անչափ կարոտելու եմ,թեկուզ ես էլ էստեղ չլինեմ,դա կապ չունի :Love: Շաաաաաաաատ եմ   սիրում  ձեզ :Kiss:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (25.06.2010), Արէա (24.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Էէէ,ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ սենց շատ խոսում,բայց....Դասախոսս տվեց անցավ ինձ,վաայ մամա ջան,էնքաաաաանա խոսում,առավոտվա ժամը 9ից 1.30,որ խոսա :Bad: Իսկականից,ահավորա,գիտեք ինչի՞,դասը հետաքրքիրա ինձ շաատ,բայց ախր նենց անբնականա խոսում,մեկ կամաց,մեկ էլ տոնայնությունը բարձրացնումա :Angry2: Գժի տեղա դրել....Էսօր մեր աղջիկներից մեկի վրա նենց գոռաց,ես էի չորացել էդ աղջկա տեղը :Shok: Գիժա,ինքն էր սխալ,խեղճ աղջկա վրա էր գոռում,հետո հանգստացավ,հիստերիկի նման ժպտում էր.....Գիտեք ո՞նցա պատմում,որ մեկ էլ դասի ժամանակ զգում ես,որ նայում ես իրա դեմքին,բայց ուղեղդ ուրիշ տեղա,ասենք օրինակ տուն ես հասել,ու հանգստանում ես....հա ուր էի հասել,ու զգում ես,որ իրա անընդհատ խոսլը քեզ հոգնեցնումա,մենակ արթնանում ես,երբ մի նորությունա պատմում իրական դեպքերից,ուֆֆֆ,վաղը նորից նունը,իրա անկապ դեմքն ու ցածրից բարձր անընդհատ ձևական փոխվող, տհաճ ձայնը........Գնացի,բարի գիշեեեեր

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (25.06.2010), Արէա (25.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ,էս երեխեքը.................ինչքան տարբեր են էս թվի երեխեքը,եղբորս դասարանի երեխեքը մեր տանն են հիմա,ինչքաաաաան թիթիթզ են աղջիկները,առանց չափազանցնելու եղբորս համար ուշքները գնումա,էնինչ ձևիստ են,դասարանում արդեն պատկերացրեցի իրանց ոնց են պահում,որ մեր տունն են սենց ազատ,բա դպրոցում.....աչքերս սառելա զարմանքից :Shok: Չէ լավ երեխեք են,ուղղակի ես դպրոցում հաստատ էսպիսին չեմ եղել,զարմանում եմ էսքան տարբեր,ախր արդեն իրանք են տղաներին առաջարկություն անում,երևի 114 դպրոցի երեխեքն են դրանիցա :Dntknw: Մամաս,որ ասումա կտանեն քեզ ծով ծարավ հետ կբերեն,արդեն  համոզվում եմ,որ ճիշտա ասում,չէէէէ,հաստա ես էսպիսին չէի,իրանք ուր ասես չեն գնում,էլ կառաոկեներ,էլ կաֆեներ,առանց ծնողների,տղաների հետ տեսնեք ինչ թեմաներից են խոսում,եղբորս կողքից նայում եմ երբ տանը խոսումա աղջիկների հետ,ու էն չախկալ աչիկներից զգում եմ,որ,կոմպլիմենտներ են անում,աչիկները պսպղում են,դե ինքն էլ ինձ չի ասում,հա ուզում եմ իմանալ,բայց ամչումա,անընդհատ գնում եմ հոգու հետ խաղում եմ,ուզում եմ իմանամ,չի ասում..ախր գիշերվա ժամը 12ին էլ զանգում են ու ժամերով խոսում,ինչ են խոսում տենաս մի օր իմանալու  եմ հաստատ.....հիմա ձեններները լսեք,կթողնեք կփախնեեեեեեեեեք :Scare: բայց դե թող ուրախանան,դրա համար են եկել չէ՞,էրնեկ էդ տարիքին լինեի......մտածում եմ,թե ես ինչքան ամաչկոտ եմ եղել դպրոցում,ու հիմա էլ իրանցից տարբեր եմ,չնայած,որ մեծ եմ իրանցից.....բա.... ես էլ հիմիկվա թվի երեխեքը,մամաս ու պապաս,որ ասում էին մեր ժամանակ սենց չէր,զարմանում էի,ասում էի,ինչ ենք անում  որ,ու ասում էի ինչ հին ժամանակներ են եղել  իրանց ժամանակ,բայց հիմա ոնցոր ես էլ եմ մեծանում,մի օր եսել կասեմ մեր ժամանակ ուրիշ էր,չնայած  հիմա էլ եմ ասում,բայց  տարիները ո՞նց անցան էսքան շուտ*......Հետաքրքիր բանա կյանքը*

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.06.2010), einnA (25.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (25.06.2010), Արէա (25.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նենց եմ սիրում,երբ ես ուրախ եմ լինում :Yahoo: ,բայց մեջս վախ կա,որ տխրելու եմ,բայց կարևորը հիմա ուրախ եմ,չէ՞......լավա ուրախ,թե չէ տխուր ումա՞ պետք,բայց մեկ-մեկ էդ տխրությունը նենց հավեսա լինում,երբ տան սենյակներով անկապ քայլում ես,երգ ես լսում,ու ոտից գլուխ տխուր ես,մեկ մեկ էլ էդ վիչակից չես կարում հելնես,ու վատա վերջանում ամեն ինչ,դառնում եմ գիժ,ոչինչ դուրս չի գալիս....բայց էսօր ուրախ եմ,ու հավեսա.շատ հավեսա,երբեմն լինումա,էնքան եմ ուրախ լինում,մեկ էլ միանգամից ընենց տխուր,չեմ հասկանում ինչի,օրինակ կարողա ընկերուհիներով ծիծաղենք,մեկ էլ հոգնած դեմքով նստեմ ու տխրեմ,տեսնողը չի ասի,որ երկու րոպե առաջ ես էի  էդքան հավես ծիծաղում...........բայց,որ հիշում եմ,թե ջղայնացած դասախոսս ինչքան դասա տվեեեել :Bad: ..........



հետաքրքիրա էս երգն էլ մի կողմիցա տրամադրությունս բարձրացնում
.......դե գնացի հաջողնեեեր

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (25.06.2010), Արէա (26.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բարև օրագիրս,ո՞նց ես,գիտեմ ինձ մենակ դու ես լսում,ժամեր առաջ եմ քեզ հետ խոսել,բայց չդիմացա,ու նորից եկա մոտդ...տեսնում ես,ես ճիշտ էի,ես չէի սխալվում-*ես տխուր եմ*
Ի՞նչ ասեմ,ամեն ինչ ասեցի,էլ չեմ ուզում գրել,նորից դատարկա ամեն ինչ,ու ինչիցա,որ իմ ուրախությունը էդքան կարճա թվում..................

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (27.06.2010), Yellow Raven (26.06.2010), Արէա (26.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երազել...ինչքան էի կարոտել,ինչքաաան  շատ.......երեկ լուսինը թակեց պատուհանս,կանչում էր նա ինձ,բացեցի աչքերս,ներս էր մտել պատուհանիցս,մոտեցա պատուհանիս,իսկ նա  շողերը տարածել էր սանդուղքի նման ինձ շաատ մոտ,կանչում էր կարծես,ոտքս դրեցի ու լուռ բարձրացրեց իր մոտ.նստեցի թևրին սկսեց ճոճել,իսկ քամին շոյում էր մազերս,փակեցի աչքերս ու կարծես անէացա,այնքան հեռու էի գնացել,որ ետ վերադառնալ չէի ուզում,երազներս ինձ մոլորեցրեցին,ես շփաթված էի,բայց հաճելի էր,այնքան լավ  էր,ես երազում էի,նորից ու նորից,հաճելիորեն քամին ինձ ճոճում էր, կարծես ծովի վրա լիննեի  փոքրիկ նավակում.......կարոտել էի քեզ լուսինս,կարոտել էի երազներիս.........

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (28.06.2010), Yevuk (27.06.2010), Արէա (28.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վուույյ ինչ լավն էր էսօրվա փոքրիկը,ես զարմացել էի,նա իր մայրիկի ու հայրիկի հետ անցնում էր կողքովս,ես էլ ինչպես միշտ աչքերս չէի կարողանում կտրել նրանից,ինչքան  զարմացած եմլ,էս էլ ինչքնան ժամանակա նայում եմ,ու իրենք էլ ապշած իրենց փոքրիկ հրեշտակի աչիկներով ինձ են նայում.....մենակ տեսնեիք, նա մինչև վերջ աչքերը հառած ինձ էր նայում,մինչև իմ իր կողքով անցնելը :Blush: կարծես մեծ մարդ լիներ,տեսնես ի՞նչ են մտածում.....երևի զգում են,որ ես իրանց շաատ  շաաաաաատ եմ սիրում :Kiss:  :Yerexa: .......

----------

A.r.p.i. (27.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (28.06.2010), Yevuk (27.06.2010), Արէա (28.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (27.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Եթե միայն արև լիներ
Եթե միայն կյանքը կյանք լիներ,
Եթե երկինքն իմ տխուր չլիներ
Եթե միայն մայրամուտը մշտական լիներ,
Եթե լուսինս կողքիս լիներ
Ծաղիկները շուրջս միշտ  լիներին,
Անձրևից հետո միշտ ծիածան լիներ
Իսկ մառախուղը մեկ րոպեում էլ չլիներ
Եթե միայն այսպես լիներ...
Բայց չկա ու չի լինի....

----------

einnA (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (29.06.2010), Արէա (28.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ժպիտ...երբ այն միշտ քեզ հետ է
Ժպիտ..Ու էլ ոչ մի արցունք ու թախիծ,
Ժպիտ,երբ այն ստիպողաբար չէ
Եվ  միշտ անկեղծ է...
Ժպիտ,գեղեցիկ է ու սազում է,
Բայց միթե՞ այն ինձ սազում է.....



Չէէ,երբ տխուր ես այն հեռու է
Անցյալում է,կարոտում է.....
Զգում ես կարիքը,նա կողքիդ է
Միշտ ուրախ ես,իսկ թախիծն էլ անցյալում է...
Երբ ամպերում ես,երբ ճախրում ես,
Արի մի գնա,ու՞ր ես հեռանում
Այսքան շուտ, չէ,չեմ ուզում....



Ուզում եմ,շաատ եմ ուզում
Միշտ այտերիս վրա լինես,
Ինձ երբեք չլքես,կողքս լինես
Չէ՞որ, *դու իմ ժպիտն ես* :Love:

----------

einnA (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (29.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.06.2010), Արէա (28.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Իմանալ ամեն ինչ,ու միառժամանակ չիմանալ,
Հասկանալ,ու միառժամանակ չհասկանալ
Տխրել,և  ուրախ լինել մառժամանակ...
Լինել դատարկ,և մտքերով լի,
Մտածել,և չմտածել միառժամանակ
Լինել հետաքրքիր,և ձանձրալի, 
Արտաքինից ժպիտով,իսկ ներսից այնքան տխուր,
Զգալ,որ ինչ որ մի բան պակասում է
Փոքրիկ ժպիտ,ուրիշ ոչինչ....
Չի հերիքում,ու էլ չկա...



Ու բոլորն այս միառժամանակ...
Չէ,հնարավոր չի,
Չի կարող այսպես լինել...
Բայց չէ՞ որ հիմա ես էս վիճակում եմ :Cry:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.07.2010), Aj Klik (01.04.2011), einnA (30.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (30.06.2010), Yevuk (29.06.2010), Արէա (29.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

.......Երկաար,շատ երկար ընդմիջում,ու նորից օրագիրս քեզ մոտ եմ վազում.........
Ժան Գրիվա «Սեր և ատելություն».....Ոնց էի կարոտել գիրք կարդալս,վերջին անգամ այն կիսատ թողեցի ամռանը ծովի ափին :Blush: գիտեմ ամոթա,բայց էդ կողմից մի քիչ ծույլ եմ,բայց էսօր առանց գրքիս ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գնա,մինչև չիմանամ ոնցա վերջանում  և ինչպես....Հաճելի էր շատ....սա այն դեպքն էր,երբ մտքերդ վերջապես հանգստանում են,կտրվում ես կյանքիցդ,չնայած երբեմն մի պահ գրքի բառերը կյանքիցդ դրվագներ են հիշեցնում.....Մեկա հավես էր.....ես ինձ արտասվելիս չէի տեսել գիրք կարդալիս,այն իրադարձությունից հետո,որոնք լսում եմ ամեն օր,երևի գիրքն էլ էդպեսա,որ կարդում ես,ու ինքնստինքյան հուզվում ու լաց ես լինում սրտանց :Sad: Կարոտել էի քեեեզ շաաաաաաատ շատ......
Երկար ժամանակ երևի էլի չեմ գա մոտդ,չեմ կիսվի քեզ հետ,դու կհասցնես կարոտել ինձ,ես էլ քեզ,բայց իմացի միշտ մտքերս գալիս են քեզ մոտ,ուզում եմ գրել,բայց.....կգամ մի մտածի :Wink:

----------

einnA (08.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (05.07.2010), Yellow Raven (06.07.2010), Արէա (05.07.2010), Հայուհի (09.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչու՞ երկինք թափանցիկ
Անձրև մաղեցիր փեշերիցդ,
Ինչու՞ տարար ինձ հեռու
Աստղերիցդ էլ շատ հեռու,
Թողեցիր, որ երազեմ
Երազներս տարածեմ,
Թռնեմ հեռու, հեռուներ
Հասնեմ բարձրիկ ամպերիդ:
Հետո փոշիացար հեռացար
Մաքրեցիր հուշերս բաղձալի...
Անապատում ձեռնունայն 
Լոկ կաթիլդ ափիս մեջ
Թողեցիր ու  չքացար:
Կաթիլիցդ շունչ առա
Նորից երկինք ես հասա,
Բայց չկաին էլ ամպերս
Իմ աստղերն ու երազներս,
Ու՞ր էիր կորել,ու՞ր հեռացար
Ես սպասում էի,վերադառնաիր
Կրկին անգամ երազեի,
Երազներս տարածեի,
Հասնեի բարձրիկ ամպերիդ:
Բայց դու ավաղ հեռացար
Փոշիացար, չքացար:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.07.2010), einnA (08.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (05.07.2010), Արէա (05.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Մի քանի օր առաջ,այնտեղ էի,որտեղ 2տարի առաջ ինձ   առաջին անգամ հանձնեցին անձնագիրս,ինձ հիշեցի այդ ժամանակ-էնքան ուրախ էի,համ էլ գիտեի,որ շատ նվերներ ու գումար եմ նվեր ստանալու,ու իրոք էնքան գումար եմ ստացել հարազատներիցս......չգիտեմ այդ ժամանակ լրիվ ուրիշ էի,ամեն ինչից երկնքին էի հասնում ու էլ իջնելս չէր գալիս,անգամ մեկ այլ օրագիր ունեի,որտեղ գրել էի թե ում գումարով ինչ եմ գնել,էս վերջերս կարդացի ու ծիծաղս գալիս էր.......Հետո դարձա արդեն ուսանողուհի,ու նույն ժամանակ ես նորից ամեն ինչից անչափ մեծ երջանկություն էի ապրում,մայրիկս ասումա   քեզ հետ ես էլի ուրախանում,գալիս էի տուն ու ամեն ինչ եղածի պես մայրիկիս հետ կիսվում ու ուրախանում...Սեպտեմբերի մեկս երբեք չեմ մոռանա,քանի որ բացի իմ հուզմունքից մեզ առաջին օրով հիվանդանոց էին տարել,ու տուն վերադառնալիս ես հիվանդանոցի բակում աստիճաններից ընկա,վայ նենց վատ էի զգում ինձ, որ առաջին օրով ընկել եմ,բայց ընկերուհիերս գանձ էին այդ պահին,մի տեսնեիք էլ բամբակ ունեին իրենց պայուսակներում,մեկը անձեռոցիկն էր մեկնում,մյուսը ջուր,մյուսները ուղեկցեցին հիվանդանոցի հարկերից մեկը յոդ քսելու,բայց ես հասա դռան մոտ ու ասեցի,-Լավ է,պետք չի,-չէ չէի վախենում,ես  ընդարապես  բժիշկներից չեմ վախենում,ուղղակի զգացի,թե ինչքան ջերմություն կար կողքս,ինչքան սրտացավ մարդիկ կային այդ պահին ինձ հետ........
Գիտեք,բոլորս պետք է կարողանանք գնահատել այն մարդկանց,որոնք ամեն պահի մեր կողքին են եղել,կիսել են թե վիշտ,թե ուրախություն,երբ ուզեցել ենք կիսվել,նրանք լսել են մեզ,առանց հոգոց հանելու ու հոգնելու,պետք է կարողանաք գնահատել նաև նոր ու լավ ընկերներին,որոնք էլի երբ տխրում ես,տխրում են քեզ հետ,երբ ուրախ ես ժպտում են,ու չեմ հասկանում,թե ինչիցա,որ երբ ընկերուհիդ տխուր է,ինքդ էլ տխրում ես,առանց խաբելու,իսկ երբ ինքդ ուրախ ես ուզում ես կիսել ուրախությունդ նրա հետ..........
Կարևորը ես գնահատում եմ նրանց բոլորին,իրենց իմ կողքին լինելը,ինձ հասկանալն ու լսելը,որն ամենակարևորն է ինձ համար :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), einnA (08.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (05.07.2010), Արէա (06.07.2010), Հայուհի (09.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երեխեք եկել եմ,որ ասեմ,թե ինչ կարելիա անել երբ շաաաաատ տխուր ենք լինում
1.Փորձում ենք զոռովեն ժպտալ :Smile: Այ էսպես
2.Սկսում ենք հիշել մեր կյանքից մի այնպիսի լավ օր կամ օրեր,որոնք երբեք չենք մոռանա,որոնց ընթացքում  մեզ աշխարի ամենաերջանիկն ենք համարել,և որը հիշելիս,միշտ ժպիտա գալիս դեմքիդ :Blush: 
3.Եթե դժգոհ ես աշխատանքիցդ,ժպտում ես,նրա համար,որ այն ապրուստի միջոց է,մտածում ես,որ  շատերը ունեն այդ աշխատանքի կարիքը,իսկ դու այն արդեն ունես :Yes: 
4.Ժպտում ենք ,այն ամենի համար,որ ունենք,որ ապրում ենք,որ աշխատել ենք և վաստակել սեփական քրտինքով,թեկուզ և չենք գնահատվել :Cool: 
5.Ժպտում ենք,որ ունենք լավ ընտանիք,լավ ընկերներ,որոնց երբեք ոչնչի հետ չես փոխի :Friends: 
Էլ չեմ հիշում,հետո հիշեմ կավելացնեմ :Wink: 
Բայց այս ամենը սկսում ենք առավոտյան,երբ բացում ենք աչքերը,ու կտեսենք,որ արեգակն էլ արդեն ժպտում է ձեզ,ու կյանքն էլ հիասքանչ է :Yahoo: 
Հաճելի ուրախ օրեր եմ մաղթում բոլորիդ :Ծաղիկ:

----------

einnA (08.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (06.07.2010), Արէա (06.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Պատկերներ ու երազներ
Որոնք պետք է իրականանան,
Որոնք այցի են գալիս
Աչքերս փակելիս....



Խաղաղ երեկո էր,
Լուռ էր երկինքը,գետակն ու այգին,
Ուռենին էլ տարածվել էր,
Ճոճանակն էր օրորվում,
Իսկ կամուրջից գետակին նայելիս
Լուսինն ակամայից
Արտացոլվում էր տխուր...
Ինչու՞ էր տխուր,ու՞մ էր սպասում,
Իսկ աչքերին նայելիս 
Ինչ որ մի բան ասել էին ուզում...
Հաճելի զով քամի էր թափառում,
Տերևներին քնշորեն պարի հրավիրում,
Սահեց հանկարծ տերևը ներքև
Ու  կանգնել էր  բեմահարթակին,
Մի  հիասքանչ  մեղեդու ներքո 
Պար էր գալիս ինքնամոռաց...
Ինչ հրաշք էր,ինչ  գույն ուներ անմոռաց
Այնքան լավն էր,խենթ էր,իմն էր...
Իմ աշունն էր,եկել էր,
Երևի նա էլ ինձ էր կարոտել,
Խոսք էր տվել,մնալու էր,
Երեք դար ինձ հետ միասին...


Այդ դարերի ընթացքում
Ամեն օր,ու երեկո
Խնջույքն իմ տերևների հետ
Ինձ անվերջ երազ էր թվում:
Հանկարծ մի պահ ես զգացի
Սառը քամին այտերիս,
Տերևներս սահեցին,
Քամին փչեց,հեռացրեց
Մեղեդին էլ մի պահ լռեց...
Միթե՞ ձմեռ է արդեն,եկել է՞
Ու՞ր գնաց իմ աշունս,միթե՞ անդարձ հեռացավ...
Մի պահ մի ձայն հասավ ականջիս
-Չէ՛, գալու եմ,մի մտածի,
Կողքիդ նորից եմ լինելու,
Մեր դարերը երկարելու են
Դեռ անձրևներ են տեղալու...
Եվ երբ հանկարծ կարոտես
Հանկարծ մի պահ ինձ հիշես
Ես կգամ անձրևի պես
Այտերովդ կհոսեմ,աչիկներդ կհամբուրեմ
Դու կարոտդ լուռ կառնես,
Իսկ ես նորից կհեռանամ
Կհեռանամ,որ նորից գամ
Նորից պար գամ ես քեզ հետ
Տերևներիս, անձրևներիս հետ.... :Cry:

----------

A.r.p.i. (07.07.2010), einnA (08.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (08.07.2010), Արէա (07.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ժամերն անցնում էին վայրկյանի պես
Երբ ուրախ էի ու ժպտում էի,
Առավոտս գիշեր էր 
Մայրամուտս լուսաբաց,
Իսկ օրերս էլ ժամեր էին թվում
Երբ ուրախ էի ու ժպտում էի...


Չեմ ուզում,հոգնել եմ
Էլ չեմ կարող, ձանձրացել եմ
Լինել տխուր,միօրինակ…


Թող արևը ժպիտ տա ինձ,
Արշալույսը հույս ընդմիշտ,
Պարզ լինեն թող գիշերները,
Ժպիտ բերեն թռչունները... :Kiss:

----------

einnA (13.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (10.07.2010), Արէա (09.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Տեսնում ես օրագիրս,որ առանց քեզ չեմ դիմանում,կարոտում եմ,չնայած էլ չեմ ուզում գրել,բայց միտքս անընդհատ քեզա հիշում,ու մեկ էլ մի բանասողծությունա ծնվում ինքն իրեն մտքումս,ու ուզում եմ,որ լսես,ասես լավնա՞,թե չէ.....Ինչ անեմ,ես մեղավոր չեմ,ակամայից էդպեսա լինում,եթե միայն իմանայիր,որ չեմ կարողանում արդեն առանց քեզ,անպայման պիտի մտնեմ,ու մի բան գրեմ,որ հանգիստ լինեմ,թե չէ մտքերս հավաքվում են,ես ջղայնանում եմ,չեմ կարողանում նոռմալ բառերն իրար հետ համադրել,ու.....հա ճիշտ ես,տխրում եմ :Sad: Մի նեղացի,ստեղ էլ մեղավոր չեմ,ուֆ,տես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ,դատարկվեցի,ուֆ գնացի,ապրես,որ լսեցիր :Sad:

----------

einnA (13.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (10.07.2010), Արէա (09.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Adriano Celentano - Per sempre..... Էս երգն ակամայից հոգուս խորքերնա հասնում,խառնաշփոթ ստեղծում ու հեռանում,մի կողմից էլ անչափ հանգստացնում ու հանդարտեցնումա....մտածում եմ երգերը ինչի՞ են էդքան շատ ազդում վրաս,գիտեք ոնցա,եթե մի երգ լսել եմ  լավ  պահերի,ուզում եմ լսել,որ նորից արթնացնեմ այդ գեղեցիկ հիշողությունները,ուզում եմ նորից ապրել այն, ինչ ապրել եմ այդ ժամանակ,ու հետաքրքիրա կախվածություն ասեմ,չգիտեմ,երևի սխալա,բայց առանց երգերի կյանք չունեմ,պիտի անընդհատ լսեմ,ինձ հենց սա է հանգստացնում,երբ ջղայնացած կամ էլ տխուր եմ լինում.....լռությունը ինձ զայրացնումա,այսինքն նայած ժամանակ,բայց ասենք եթե բնության գրկում եմ,կամ նստած ենք օրինակ  սրճարանում ընտանիքիս հետ ասում եմ,էս ինչի՞ երգ չկա,ի՞նչ վատա,ինչի՞ չեն միացնում..ու մամայենք վրես ջղայնանում են,ասում են տանը երգ ես լսում,մեքենայի մեջ լսում ես,ու նորից ես ուզում լսել :Shok: Իրանք զարմանում են,իսկ ես էլի ուզում եմ լսել,ես էդ ամեն ինչը գնահատում եմ երաժշտության ներքո :Dntknw: Ինչ անեմ,չեմ փոխվի,միշտ էլ կլսեմ,ու կսիրեմ :Love:

----------

Adriano (10.07.2010), einnA (13.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (10.07.2010), Yevuk (10.07.2010), Արէա (10.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ամենքս ունենք մի  սիրտ ու հոգի,
Բայց ոչ ամենքս գիտենք նրանց կարևորությունը,
Ամենքս ունենք մեր կյանքը-անցյալը,ներկան,ուրույն ապագան,
Բայց ոչ բոլորս գիտենք,ինչպես ապրել ճիշտ ու անսխալ,
Յուրաքանչյուրս ունի թանկ ընտանիք,լավ ընկերներ,
Բայց ոչ բոլորս գիտենք,ինչպես գնահատել,ու սիրել նրանց,
Բոլորս ունենք մեր ուրույն մտածելակերպը,
Բայց ոչ բոլորս ենք կարողանում արտահայտել դրանք....
Եկեք ապրենք այնսպես,ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում,
Ինչպես մեր սիրտն ու հոգին է ուզում,
Չլսելով շրջապատի կարծիքները ու անիմաստ խոսքերը :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.07.2010), einnA (13.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (11.07.2010), Արէա (10.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ վատա,երբ դիմացինիդ հետ անկեղծ ես,իսկ նա անընդհատ ստում է,ես ինչքան շուտ եմ հիասթափվում նման մարդկանցից,որոնք վայրկյանը չեն կորցնում ստելու համար,նրանց մի նախադասության մեջ մեծ չափաբաժնով սուտ կա,ու ամենավատն էլ հենց նա  է,որ այդ մարդը հարազատա քեզ,որ չես սպասում,բայց....ախր տհաճա դառնում նրանց լսելն ու զրուցելը նրանց հետ,լսում եմ,ու ընդունում,բայց հետո որ հիշում եմ,զգում եմ,թե ինձ ինչքան հեշտա խաբելը,իսկ ես ամեն անգամ նույն մարդուն վստահում եմ,նորից զրուցւմ եմ անկեղծ,ու մոռանում եմ,որ ախր սա այն մարդը չի,ում դիմաց բացել ես սիրտդ ու զրուցում ես,հա բայց ինչ հաճույք էդ ստից,չեք կարող առանց ստելու անգամ մի նախադասություն ասել...ինչի՞ եմ հիմա ջղայնանում,նեղանում,չէ՞ որ այն մարդը,որը որ կուզեի կարդար այս տողերս,չի կարդալու,չի փոխվելու,նույնն է մնալու,ու ես էլի սիրելու եմ նրան,նորից կիսվելու եմ,բայց այս ամենը  մնալու է միշտ անփոխադարձ...Ախր սովորական լավ պատմույուն էլ պատմելիս,նա նորից հիշում է,որ այստեղ պետք է ստի,ես իմաստը չեմ հասկանում.......Միթե՞ չեմ գտնելու նենց զրուցակցի,որը որ ինձ նման անկեղծ կլինի,թեկուզ էդ ճիշտը ցավ պատճառի մի օր ինձ,ավելի լավ է,քան թե ամեն օր  շարունակ սուտ լսելը.........
Մի ստեք,մի տխրեցրեք ձեր դիմացինին,պետք չի,նա հսկացել է,որ ստում ես,ապրի այնպես ինչպես կա,ավելի լավ է չպատմես նորությունդ,քան պատմես,ու այն լինի այնքան տհաճ,որ զրուցակիցդ հոգնի քեզանից,փոխի ճանապարհը քեզ տեսնելիս.....

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.07.2010), Aj Klik (01.04.2011), einnA (13.07.2010), KiLa (10.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (11.07.2010), Արէա (10.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վաայ օրագիրս....ո՞նց ես,գիտես շաաատ էի կարոտել,ավելի շատ քան մնացած օրերը,բայց գիտես,ոչ ուզում էի մտնել,ոչ հավես ունեի,ոչ մտքերս էին կողքիս....Բայց էսօր ոնց որ մի քիչ հավաքել եմ,ու եկել եմ,բայց էլի չկան էն սիրուն մտերս որ խառնվում էի,չէի իմանում,որ բառը որտեղ, ինչպես և ոնց գրել,քանի օրա էլի սկսել եմ տխուր,հանգիստ երգեր լսելը,ինչ անեմ շաատ եմ սիրում,թեկուզ տրամադրությունս փոքր ինչ փչանումա.....Երեկ երեկոյան տատիկենցս  տան պատուհանից նայում էի Երևանիս,էնքան կուզեի,որ մեր տանից էլ երևար այդ ամենը,էդ հրաշալի տեսարանը,ես երևի պատուհանից այս կողմ չէի գա,չնայած որ,էլի երկաաար շատ երկար նայում եմ քաղաքիս,միշտ.....հա ինչ էի ասում,հիշեցի,նայում էի ու  ակամյից նորից մտքերս հավաքվեցին,սկսեցի նորից գրել Երևանի մասին,այս անգամ  կարոտով ու մեծ հպարտությամբ......որքան շատ քեզ կկարոտեմ,ես զգում եմ,որ քեզ շաատ անչափ շատ եմ սիրում,միշտ էդպես երիտասարդ ու հիասքանչ մնաս,օրերով ավելի ու ավելի գեղեցկանաս......


Երգիր Երևանս
Պայծառ արշալույսներովդ
Լուսավոր երեկոներովդ,
Շողա գանձս,միակս
Երևանս,խաղաղս:
Ժպտա Երևանս
Ցնծա ազգովդ
Հպարտ եղիր մեծերովդ,
Փայլիր Երևանս
Հյուրնկալ փողոցներովդ
Հրաշալի պուրակներովդ:



Վերածնվիր մանուկիդ հետ
Ու մեծացիր ծերերիդ հետ
Միայն մնա երիտասարդ
Մեր սրտերում անվերադարձ,
Մնա  հավետ, միշտ գեղեցիկ
Դարերիդ մեջ հպարտ մարտիկ,
Ապրիր երկարուձիգ տարիներ
Ու շենացիր ժամեր,օրեր:

Չգիտեմ լավնա,թե չէ,բայց ուզում էի գրել,ուզում էի նվիրել խոսքերս Երևանիս,սիրում եմ քեզ :Love:

----------

KiLa (16.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (18.07.2010), Արէա (16.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

40 գրառում եմ արել օրագրումս,փոփոխություն չեմ տեսնում,որովհետև չեմ փոխվում,նույնն եմ,նորից սիրում եմ իմ եղանակը,իմ երաժշտությունը,ընտանիքս,իմ ընկերներին,իմ շրջապատը,իմ քաղաքը,բոլորն իմն են,ու միշտ էլ կողքս են լինելու.......

----------

Inna (20.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (18.07.2010), Արէա (16.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Մամ ջան ինչքան եմ սիրում քեզ,
Քո հանգստության ու ժպիտիդ մեջ,
Ինչքան եմ հանգստանում ես,
Երբ կողքիս ես...
Երբ գլուխս կրծքիդ հենած
Օրօրում ես մանուկի պես,
Ու աչքերն իմ արդեն հոգնած
Լուռ փակվում են ափերիդ մեջ:

Երջանիկ եմ դառնում անկեղծ
Րոպեներին թեև այնպես,
Երբ ժպտում ես և ուրախ ես...
Եղիր հավետ,միշտ երջանիկ
Իմ նոր կյանքին միշտ ուղեկից,
Ապրիր երկար,լավ տարիներ,
Եղիր կողքիս իմ լավ ընկեր:
Ինձ լսելիս միշտ ժպտում ես,
Ժպիտովդ պարուրում ես,
Խրատելով  ինձ երբեմն,
Ու լրացնում իմ սին կյանքը
Քո լուսավոր  կյանքով   վսեմ:



Թող օրօրդ միշտ օրօրի ինձ
Տաքացնի,հանգիստ բերի երկուսիս,
Ժպտա ժպիտովդ աստվածային
Իմ հրեշտակ,դու իմ միակ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.07.2010), Inna (20.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (18.07.2010), Արէա (16.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ես գոռոզ մարդ չեմ,ու երբ ուրախ եմ լինում,փորձում եմ կիսել ուրախությունս  ինձ շրշապատող լավ մարդկանց հետ....հա,ի՞նչ,թող իրանք  էլ ժպտան ինձ հետ,չէ՞ որ,երբ ես տխուր եմ եղել,տխրել են ինձ հետ,իսկ երբ ես ժպտում եմ,պտի ժպտան նաև իմ ընկերները.......բայց դե տխուր ժամանակ էլ,անգամ զոռավեն ժպտալն էլ դժվարա լինում...
օրինակ, երբ ես տխուր եմ լինում,միակ մարդը ով կարա վայրկյանների ընթացքում բարձրացնի իմ տրամադրությունը,էդ իհարկե իմ հայրիկնա.....ինքնա,որ երբեք չի թողնի,որ աչքերս տխրեն,որովհետև ինքը աշխարիս ամենաբարի ու ամենաուրախ մարդնա,ով չի զլանում ինձ ուրախացնի,չթողնի հայացքս իջեցնեմ,ու մի պահ տխրեմ,թող որ ժպիտդ ստվերի պես հետևի քեզ,ու երբեք չլքի հայրիկս :Love: ....
Իմ ժպտը միշտ կախվածա լինում իմ կողքին գտնվող մարդկանց  լավ տրամադրությունից ու ժպիտից.......


Ժպտում ես դու,ժպտում եմ և ես
Ուրախ են աչիկներդ,ուրախ եմ նաև ես...
Իսկ գեթ մեկ անգամ,եթե տխրես
Հիշիր կողքիդ լավ ընկեր ունես,
Որ աչիկներիդ տխրությունը
Ջերմության,ուրախության կվերածի :Wink: 


Ժպտա,չէ,որ այն քեզանից ոչինչ չի խլում :Tongue: Ուխ,ժպտացիիիիիիր :Yes:  :Dance: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:13 ----------

Ասեցի գոռոզ ու հիշեցի,որ ընկերուհիներս,այսինքն կուրսեցիներիս հետ երբ նոր էին ծանոթացել Սեպտեմբերի մեկին,նոր են ինձ ասում,որ ինենց թվացելա,թե ես գոռոզ աղջիկ եմ,չեմ շփվի իրենց հետ,ու ասեք ինչի համար,առանց չափազանցնելու կրկնում եմ իրենց խոսքերը,առանց ինքնս ինձ գովելու.
-Մտածում էինք,թե էս սիրուն աղջիկը մեղ հետ չի շփվի,ինքը գոռազա երևի,որ սիրունա,-բայց գիտեք հետո երբ ճանաչեցին ինձ զգացին,որ գոռազ չեմ,որ ընկերուհիներ ձեռք բերել տարբեր միջավայրում շատ եմ սիրում,անգամ առաջին օրը մեր կուրս նոր աղջիկ եին բերել,շաատ չար,իրեն էնքան էլ լավ չէր պահում,մեզ նման չէր,ծնողների միակ երեխան էր,երևի դրանից էր,որ էդպիսին էր,ու գիտեր ամեն ինչը հեշտա ձեռք բերվում,ոչ ոք չէր ուզում նրա հետ շփվել,ու հիշումա,որ էդ օրը մենակ ես եմ ասել,որ գա ու նստի կողքս,ես եմ կողքից բացատրել ամեն ինչ,բայց ես լրիվ մոռացել էի,չէի որ ձևական չէր եղել ոչինչ,ու հիմա,ինքը լավ էլ գտել է իր ընկերուհիներին,ու չէի ասի,որ մեր կուրս եկած այն նույն աղջիկն է,ինքը ուրիշ է ,դէ  ամբողջությոամբ չի փոխվել,բայց զգացելա ինչնա դուր գալիս մեզ իր պահելաձևի ու խոսելաձևի մեջ.....Էլի մենախոսեցի,որտեղից որտեղ հասա :Dntknw:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.07.2010), einnA (20.07.2010), KiLa (18.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (20.07.2010), Արէա (18.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նախ պիտի նորից շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ այն մարդկանց,որոնք որ միշտ հետևում են օրագրիս խզբզոցներին,ուրախ եմ,որ կարդում եք,կարողա որպես ընկեր եք կարդում,երևի չեք հավանում,բայց դրա համար էլ շնորհակալ եմ,միևնույննա ես ուրախ եմ :Smile: Միշտ նույն մարդիկ են լինում,երբեմն քիչ տարբերվում,բայց ես դրա համար ել չեմ փոշմանում,որ գրել եմ,որ մտքերս արտահայտել ու կիսվել եմ,որ գոնե 4հոգի լսող ու հասկացողա եղել,թեկուզ ձեզանից մեկն էլ մտնի,շնորհակալություն հայտնի,ինձ ուրախության համար բավական կլինի :Wink:

----------

einnA (22.07.2010), KiLa (20.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (20.07.2010), Արէա (20.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Մտածում եմ ինչ նորություն կարելիա գրել,որ տարբեր լինի մնացած գրառումներիցս,որ ուրիշ շունչ լինի դրանց մեջ,բայց մոռանում եմ,որ ես ախր չեմ փոխվել,որ ես նույնն եմ,անգամ շուրջս նորից նույննա,նորից  նույն ձանձրույթնա,երբ եմ գնալու դասի,որ գոնե չձանձրանամ,չմտածեմ ինչ անել,որ թեկուզ անգամ նույն մտքերը շուրջս չպտտվեն.......հետաքրքիրա որ գրում ես,մեկ էլ հանկարծ եթե շեղվես,մեկ էլ ...........տուուուտուու----միտքդ կտրվեց,էլ չգիտես ինչ էիր մտածում,ինչ էիր ուզում ասել..էսքանը անկապ թե կապակցված ստացվեց,բայց մեկա գրեցի :Tongue: ու մեկա տխուր չեմ,ուրախ եմ,կարևորը հենց դա է,թող որ ամեն անգամ երբ ձանձրույթը այցելի, :Angry2: այ էսպես ջղայնանանք ու դեն նետենք ամեն ինչ,որը հոգնեցնում ու տխրեցնում է մեզ :Dance:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.07.2010), E-la Via (26.07.2010), einnA (22.07.2010), KiLa (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (25.08.2010), unknown (21.07.2010), Արէա (21.07.2010), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բա էսօր ո՞նց մենակ թողնեմ քեզ,եթե մտել եմ Ակումբ,ու ուզում եմ գրել.......գիտես օրագիրս էն  ժամանակ երազում էի,մի էնպիսի օրագիր ունենալ,որ մեջը համ նկար դնեի,համ էլ երգեր,դե երգերը մի քիչ չէր լինի,բայց նկարներիցս էլ դնելն էլ մինչև հանեիիիիի....բայց էսօր ունեմ քեզ՝ օրագիրս, ու կարող եմ նկարներիցս էլ երբեմն դնել,մեկա քչերն են կարդում օրագիրս :Tongue: հա ինչ անեմ :Blush: ...........բայց գիտես չէ՞,մեկ ուրիշ օրագիր էլ ունեմ,ինձ երևի էնքանա կարոտել,որ....չնայած, երբ որ էդ օրագրումս գրում եմ չէ՞,էնքան իրադարձությունա հավաքված լինում,ասում եմ ավելի լավ էր ստեղնաշարով լիներ էս տետրս,ձեռքս հոգնումա,ու զգում եմ,որ քիչ քիչ սկսում եմ ձեռագիրս չանչերի նմանեցնել.....
Էսօր  նենց եմ ուզում մի հատ բանաստեղծություն գրել,բայց արդեն ոնցոր սպառվել եմ,չգիտեմ ինչ թեմա ընտրեմ,բայց վախում եմ էլ սենց ասեմ,թե չէ հեսա սենց կասեմ,ու եթե վաղը մտնեմ,կարողա բանաստեղծություն գրեմ,ու հետաքրքիրն էնա,որ չեմ նստում մի քանի ժամ տանջվում,տառապում,որ մի բան գրեմ,ձեռքերս իրենք իրենց սահում են ստեղնաշարի վրայով,երբեմն լավ մտքեր եմ արտահայտում հարուստ բառերով,երբեմն էլ միտքս կանգա առնում,ու մի կերպ եմ ավարտին հասցնում նոր սկսածս.........
Հաա,մոռացա ասել,էնքաաաան եմ սիրում, երբ առավոտյան քնած եմ լինում,մեկ էլ աչքերս բացում եմ անձրևի կաթկթոցների ձայնից,էդ ժամնակ ավելի հաճույքով,երազելով եմ նորից քնում :Lazy: .....Էսօր էլ էդպես համով քնել եմ :Blush: Բա էն անուշ շունչը,որ մնումա անձրևից հետո,կարծես նոր կյանք պարգևի ինձ  :Yahoo: Կարոտել էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէի քեզզզզ անձրևսսսս :Kiss:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), E-la Via (26.07.2010), einnA (23.07.2010), Inna (20.08.2010), KiLa (24.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (25.08.2010), unknown (25.07.2010), Արէա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ուֆֆ,արդեն հոգնել եմ,հոգնել եմ անընդհատ իմ  հիշելուց  ընկերուհիներիս,ուզումա կուրսից լինեն,կամ բակից,կամ էլ մեկ այլ տեղից.....կարողա գիտեն,ես նույն վերաբերմունքի չեմ սպասում,կամ արժանի չեմ.....կարողա կոպիտ եմ խոսում,բայց արդեն հոգնել եմ... երևի դրանիցա,ամեն անգամ զանգում եմ,ասում եմ ինչի՞ չես զանգում,ու պատճառաբանությունը միշտ պատրաստա լինում...էդ ո՞նց են հարմարացնում,որ միշտ գիտեն ինչ պատասխանեն,երբ նեղանում եմ.......Էէէէ,երևի չեմ գտնի նենց ընկերուհու,որ գոնե ինձ մեկ մեկ հիշի :Sorry:  :Cry:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), einnA (23.07.2010), Inna (26.07.2010), KiLa (24.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (25.07.2010), Արէա (23.07.2010), Հարդ (23.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վաաայ,ինչքան ժամանակ կլիներ վերջին զանգիս դիսկը չէի նայել,երևի 2 տարի,կարողա քիչ չի,բայց իմ համար շատ էր.....էսօր այդ օրն էլ նստեցինք ու բոլորով նայում էինք վերջին դաս,վերջին զանգ,վերջին երեկոն,որտեղ բոլորս հրաշք ենք,ես որ շատ փոքր եմ էնտեղ :Blush: չէ փոխվել եմ,հիմա եմ տեսնում,որ փոխվել եմ,էն ժամանակ ես չէի շպարվում,համեմատած որոշ ընկերուհիներիս,դրա համար էլ,որ հիմա մի քիչ էլ շպարված ես լինում, տեսնում են չեն ճանաչում,ուշադիր երկար նայում են,նոր հիշում,որ ես եմ՝ Մերին....վա՛յ,կարոտս առա դասընկերուհիներիցս,կարոտել էի...չնայած որ դասի գնալիս երբեմն տեսնում էի,մի փոքր դասի ճանապարհին զրուցում էինք...էդ ժամանակ ինձ հիշում եմ,ընդհամենը մեկ մոտ ընկերուհի ունեի,ու եթե առանց ինձ գնում էր բուֆետ,կամ էլ մեկ ուրիշի հետ էր գնում մյուս դասարան նեղանում էի,ամեն ինչից էի նեղանում,դրա համար էլ անունս նեղացկոտ ու ամաչկոտ Մերի էին դրել,և այս  խոսքերը անգամ ողջ դահլիճի մոտ շեշտեցին :Blush: Լավա,որ գոնե երբեմն կարող եմ դնել բացի նկարներից,որ ունեմ,դնել ու նայել,հիշել ընկերերիս,մեկ էլ ինձ :Blush:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), einnA (05.08.2010), Inna (20.08.2010), KiLa (24.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (25.07.2010), Արէա (23.07.2010), Էլիզե (23.07.2010), ՆանՍ (29.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բարև օրագիրս,ո՞նց ես,հաճախ եմ այս խոսքերը քեզ ասում,բայց դու միշտ լռում ես,չես պատասխանում,չեմ ուզում,մենակ թողնել քեզ,ուզում եմ տողերդ ու էջեր էլ եթե ունես լցնել ուրախ,արևոտ ու պայծառ օրերով,որ ոչ մի տխուր շունչ մեջդ չթողնեմ,քամեմ մեջիցդ ու միայն ծաղիկների թերթիկներ թողնեմ,որ անուշ բուրես,որ ծաղկես ու պայծառ լինես......Գիտե՞ս, այսօր մի տեսակ հիասթափվել եմ ինձանից,զգում եմ,որ լավ կլինի էլ չգրեմ,ոնցոր չի ստացվում,գրում եմ,ու հաստատ գիտեմ ոչինչ էլ չի ստացվում,բայց ես էնքան եմ ուզում սիրուն գրել,և խոսքս ամենևին էլ ձեռագրիս մասին չի,ուզում եմ գրել նենց, ոնց որ մտածում եմ,կամ էլ գրել այն ինչը մտածում եմ,ու առանց ոչինչ տեղաշարժելու,այսինքն  քնելիս խոսքերը,այդ գեղեցիկ  խոսքերը պտտվում են գլխումս,բայց հաջորդ օրը էլ ոչինչ մնացած չի  լինում էդ խոսքերից ու տողերից,կարծես անէանում ու չքանում են մեկ վայրկյանում,անգամ սպասիր խոսքս չեմ հասցնում ասել,ետ կանչել  մտքերիս,աայն ինչը կար,ու էլ չկա....բայց գիտես,հավեսա երբ գրում եմ,ու երգը միացրածա լինում,երբեք առանց երգի գրել չեմ կարողանում,առանց բառերը հասկանալու անգամ,երբեմն կարծես երգն ինձ թելադրում է տողերս,այսօր էս երգն էր ուղեկիցս   Bon  Jovi-All  about lovin  you.....Տողերիս հետ երգի բառերը կապ չունեն,բայց միտքս հերթով շարադրում  ու միաձուլում են......

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), einnA (05.08.2010), Inna (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (26.07.2010), Արէա (28.07.2010), Ռուսա (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ամեն ինչն էլ անցողիկա,հաստատ գիտեմ,ամեն տխուր պահ,ամեն տհաճ վայրկյաններ,որոնք դարի պես ձգվում են,որոնք հանգիստ չեն թողնում,միշտ տանջում են ու հեռանում,ու երբ մի պահ որոշում ենք փակել աչքերը,ամեն ինչ վերանում է, քամու պես մաքրում է թողնելով այն լավ հուշերը,այն լավ պահերը, որոնք ապրել ենք,որոնց ընթացում անընդհատ ժպտացել ենք օրերով ու ժամերով, ուրախ թափառել ենք տան սենյակներով.....այսքանը հիշելով պետք չի տխրել,քանի որ բոլորս էլ   տեսել ենք այդ հրաշքը,այն ամենքիս համար տարբեր է եղել,բայց մեկ է բոլորս տեսել ենք,ու պիտի շարունակենք ապրել ու ժպտալ գեղեցիկին :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), E-la Via (27.07.2010), einnA (05.08.2010), Inna (26.07.2010), KiLa (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (26.07.2010), Արէա (28.07.2010), Ռուսա (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Էսօր դատարկ ես օրագիրս,մի տեսակ տխուր ես,բայց հուսադրող ու ժպիտով ես,որովհետև սենց չես մնա,մի օր նորից կժպտաս,էդ ժամանակ երկուսով կպժտանք իմ օրերի վրա,նորից կփայլենք բայց երկուսով,գիտեմ որ ինձ նման ես,երբ տխուր եմ,դու հետս տխուր ես,բայց երբ փայլում եմ,երազում եմ,ձեռքս ամպերին եմ ես ձգում,դու ինձ օգնում ես վեր բարձրանալ,ու ավելի եմ մոտենում երազանքներիս........բայց էսօր դու տխուր ես....ես չեմ որոշել,ուղղակի ես տեսնում եմ

----------

E-la Via (27.07.2010), Inna (20.08.2010), KiLa (27.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (28.07.2010), Արէա (28.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բարևևևևև ժպիտիկս,ո՞նց ես....Ես լավ եմ,հաաա իսկապես լավ եմ,ինչ որ մի բան պակասումա,բայց չգիտեմ ինչ....ոչինչ կարևորը էսօր եկել եմ քեզ բարևեմ,մի բան եմ ուզում պատմել...Ուրեմն երեկ, ոնց որ ամեն օր,տան  փոշիներն էի մաքրում ,ու ջղայնացել էի,մեր տանը ինչքան ժամանակ կլիներ սարդեր չկաին,հիմա էլ,որ կան պուճուրիկ են,բայց ամեն օր մի բույն հյուսում,ու գնում են,ու՞ր են գնում,ես էլ չգիտեմ,բայց որ տենամ չէէէ՞,գիտեք ո՞նց կգոռամ,անգամ շաաատ փոքրերից վախենում եմ,ձեռքս էլ չի գնում մի վատություն անեմ.....էս վերջերս նստած էի,մեկ էլ զգամ ինչ որ բանա խուտուտ տալիս թևս,որ աչքս չնգավ թևիս,մաաամաաաա :Bad: նենց թևս թափ տվեցի,ու գոռացիիիի......էս խեղճը ընգաաավ եսիմ ուր :Dntknw: ,ոչ հարցրեցի մոտդ թռնելու հարմարանք կա՞,չկա.......իիի,ախր ինձ էնքան վախացրեց,որ կարայի հանգիստ իջացնեի,մի հատ էլ գլուխը սիրեի,ասեի ապրես որ եկել ես.....Հաա,էլի շեղվեցի,փոշիները մաքրեցի,հասա պատուհանի գոքերին,մեկ էլ տեսնեմ պատուհանի մոտ մի հատ սաարդ սիրուն,կլորիկ բույնա հյուսել,բայց դրսի կողմից,ասի չէէ,պիտի մի բան անեմ,պատուհանը բացեցի....ու...ի՞նչ,կարծես աչքերը տեսա,ինձ թվաց, թե  աղերսալի հայացքով ինձա նայում,նենց մեղքս եկավ,նայեցի նայեցի,սիրուն փակեցի պատուհանը,ու տենց էլ մնաց,ինքը ու իր բույնը....բաա.չարչարվել էր չէ՞,էնքան էլ սիրուն էր,մի հատ էլ ժպտացի,ու հեռացա :Blush: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:43 ----------

Էս վերջերս,այսինքն ինչ դասի չեմ գնում հեռախոսս մոռացել եմ,անգամ երբ անջատվումա չէ՞,ինձ համար մեկա,ինչի միացնեմ,մեկա ընկերուհիներս են,կեսը արդեն հանգստանում են,կեսը մոռացել են,մյուս կեսն էլ,չի ուզում հիշել...հա բայց ինչի :Dntknw: շատ էլ լավա,էսօր էլի հիշել էի, ուզում էի զանգեի,բայց ջղայնացա իմ վրա,ու ասեցի պետք չի :Beee: ....Կարևորը ես ուրախ եմ,որ իրանց նման չեմ,բայց սենց քիչ քիչ իրանց կնմանվեմ էէ,բա ի՞նչ անեմ.....չէ,գիտեմ վերջում էլի ես եմ զանգելու,տենաս ինչքան կդիմանամ,մինչև հիմա էդպես եմ եղել,ինձ թվումա  տենց էլ կմնամ,կասեմ լաաավ,ոչինչ,կարողա զբաղված են հիմա,ու էդ համոզմունքով,ինքս ինձ խաբելով զանգում եմ......բայց մեկաա,էսօր չեմ տխրի դրա համար,երբեմն կարող եմ ուրախանալ,որ լրիվ մենակ չեմ,ու լավ մարդիկ կողքս թեկուզ քիչ են,բայց մի քանիսը կողքս են,իմ ուզած ամեն պահին...
Էս ստեղնաշարիս ինչա՞ եղել,բառերը թարս եմ գրում,գրում ու ջնջում եմ,մատերս վերջում ոլորելու եմ :LOL:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), E-la Via (28.07.2010), einnA (05.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (28.07.2010), Արէա (30.07.2010), ՆանՍ (29.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բարի լույս օրագիրս,չէ,մի վախեցի նոր չեմ արթնացել,ուղղակի որոշել եմ էսպես սկսել ու բարևել...էսօր մտածում էի,ինչ հետաքրքիր բանա,որ լինումա ժամանակ, երբ մտնում ես Ակումբ ու ոչ մի տեղեկացում չի լինում,իսկ երբեմն էլ էնքան շաատա լինում,որ նայում ես համ վարկանիշ կա,համ նամակ,համ հաղորդագրություն......Ասում եմ,որովհետև էդ երբեմնների ժամանակ հաճախ կարողա տրամադրությունս անմիջապես փոխվի լավի,կամ էլ ընդանրապես ավելի վատի....լինումա նաև,որ անգամ մի հատ տեղեկացումը կարողա ամբողջ բոլորի տեղը լրացնի :Yahoo: Ու կարողա մաբողջ օրը ոչինչ չգա,բայց էդ 1 հատը անչափ ուրախ պահի ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում.......Միտքս անավարտ մնաց,թե չէ,չգիտեմ,բայց ամեն ինչ ասեցի,ինչ ուզում էի :Tongue:

----------

E-la Via (29.07.2010), Inna (20.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (30.07.2010), Yevuk (31.07.2010), Արէա (30.07.2010), Հայուհի (29.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիրս էսօր ինչ լավ օր էր,իմացել եմ,որ վաղն ենք գնալու հանգստանալու :Yahoo: ,2օր հետո -ի փոխարեն,նենց ուրախ եմ,15 օր առանց ոչնչի մասին մտածելու,լրիվ տարբեր ժամեր ու օրեր, որոնք պիտի անցնեն ուրախ,վառ ու գունավոր....Անչաաաաաաաափ ուրախ եմ,վաղը շաաատ խառն եմ լինելու,նույն հյուրերը Հոլանդիայից,նաև վաղն են գալու,մեր էդ խառը ժամանակ,որ պիտի պատրաստվենք,ու հավեսը էնա,որ  մեքենայի մեջ,դու դիմավորում ես լուսաբացը,էնքաան սիրունա,իսկ ճամփան անչափ հվեսա անցնում,երևի արդեն տրամադրվել եմ :Zagar: ,բայց էսօր հավես չունեի,մտածում էի դե 2օր կա էլի,կտրամադրվեմ.......Ուխխխխխ,կարոտել էի էս ուրախ օրերիս,կարևորը ինձ կարոտող օրագիրս դու լինես,մեկ էլ ընկերներս,որոնք երբեմն,անգամ իմանալով որ էստեղ չեմ,չեմ պատասխանի,կհիշեն...Դե դժվար տենց բան պատահի,բայց էդպես են երևում ընկերները,էդ ժամանակ ես տեսնում,ով ունի քո կարիքը,քո ընկերության կարիքը.....Շատ չկարոտես,էլի կգամ, կգրեմ ու օրերս քեզ կպատմեմ :Kiss:  :Bye: Հաջող բոլոր ընկերներիս,ում,չեմ հասցնի հաջող անել.....ինձ  էլ չկա չկա իմ կողմից բարի ճանապարհ  մաղթեմ ու  տաք, արևոտ,ու ջերմ օրեր,բայց գոնե մի օր էլ անձրև գա էլի,էնտեղի անձրևըըըըը :Love: Հաջոոոոոոոոոոող :Ծաղիկ: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:06 ----------

Հետաքրիր էր,որ էս ժամին դեռ օրագրումս գրառում չէի արել,ու էս ժամին սենց տրամադրություոււոն :Shok: ....,ոնց որ նոր արթնացած լինեմ,համ էլ վարկանիշ ստացա,բարի ճանապարհ մաղթանքով,ու ինչի՞ անտեսեմ,ու Շնորհակալություն չհայտնեմ,Շնորհաաաակաաալ եմ շաաատ......բայց ամենևին էլ նրա համար չեմ ասում,որ էլի ստանամ :Wink: Էս ինչ ուրաաաաաաախ եմ,ով ուզումա թող մի քիչ վերցնի,ես նվիրում եմ,իմ բոլոր լավ ընկերներին,թեկուզ ինձ մոտ քիչ մնա էդ տրամադրությունից :Yahoo:  :Dance:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), E-la Via (31.07.2010), einnA (05.08.2010), Inna (17.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (03.08.2010), Yevuk (31.07.2010), Արէա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նորից արթուն,քունս չի տանում,նստել ու օրագրիս հին գրառումներն  եմ կարդում,ու ամեն ինչ հիշում եմ,թե ամեն գրառումս երբ,ինչպես,ու ինչ տրամադրությունով եմ գրել...Նենց եմ սիրում քեզ օրագիր ջաաաաան,երանի միշտ լինեիր,քեզ կողքս միշտ պահեի,տետրս դառնաիր,ստեղնաշար էլ ունենայիր,որ հեշտ գրեի.....Կարդում եմ,ու մտածում,էսքան երազել,հոգնել եմ,թե չէ,չգիտեմ,բայց սիրում եմ ինձ ամպերի վրա պահել,զգալ երկնքում,ու հետաքրիրն էնա,որ երբ ուրախ ես,ժամանակդ քամու պես սլանումա կողքովդ,ու երբ մի պահ տխուր նստած ես լինում,էդ ուրախությունը քեզանից կիլոմետրերով հեռու գնացքումա լինում,ու հասնելն անհնարա թվում, մենակ էդ ժամանակ ես հասկանում,հիշում որ ուրախ ես եղել,հա,էդ ժամանակ ժպտացել ես.....Էսօր զարմանալի մի բանա եղել հետս,իմ քույրիկին,որին երբեք չեմ տեսել,ինքը ուրիշ երկրումա եղել,ես էսօր զանգել և հետը 2 ժամ խոսացել եմ,կարողա որոշ մարդկանց զարմանալի թվա,ու գիտեք իմ համար տարիքն էլ կապ չունի ինքն էլ 16 էր,բայց ես էդքան կիսվել ու զրուցել եմ,չնայած  նոր էի ճանաչում իրան,բայց էնքան հարազատ էր ինձ էդ աղջիկը,երևի քույրիկի,ընկերուհու,լավ բարեկամի կարոտից էր.....
Մեկ էլ մի ուրախ բան էլ պատմեմ,էնքան հավեսա,երբ քեզ ոչ հարազատ, բայց նոր ճանաչող մարդիկ սկսում են սրտանց քեզ գովել,լավ խոսքեր ասել,ու ոչ մի,երկու,չորս անգամ,այլ ամեն տեսնելիս,միշտ առանց հոգնելու, ճիշտն ասած ես զարմացել էի....Ուրեմն էս կինը մետրոյի աշխատողա,ու երբ ես գնում էի դասի,անգամ երբ մայրիկիս տեսներ առանց ինձ,միշտ լավն էր խոսում,հա,առանց ճանաչելու,ինքը ուղղակի գիտեր,որ մոտ ենք ապրում,միշտ տեսնում էր,ու էն օրն էլ մայրիկիս հետ գնում էինք մետրո,մեկ էլ տեսա էդ կնոջը,մինչ մտնելս կատակեցի,ու մինչև էդ կնոջը ճանաչելս ասում էի,մամ էնքանա գովում,ու բարձր,ամբողջ մետրոյի մարդիկ շրջվում,ու ժպիտով սառած հայացքներով դեմքիս են նայում,ամոթա չէ՞ :Blush: հաճելի էր,շաատ,բայց կարծես ամեն անգամ տարբեր մարդկանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինեի,դե ամաչում էի,ու էս անգամ էլ ասեցի մենակ էդ կինը չլինի,ասեցի ու տեսա,որ ներսն էր,մեկ էլ ժպիտով....
-Վաաայ,էս ձեր աղջիկնաա,-հաա,մոռացա միշտ ասումա,գիտի է ինձ,ամեն անգամ ասում էր,-էս ձեր աղջիկնա՞ :Shok: ,-էէէ,դե ես եմ էլի,չես հիշում :Angry2: ,-զայրացած մտքում մտածում էի,-Շաատ լավնա,քնքուշա,-ու էլի նման շաատ հաճելի խոսքեր,բայց ես գիտեի,ու մինչ մտնելս մամայիս նայում ու ասում էի,-վաայ էս ձեր աղջիկնաաա՞,-չնայած որ էդ կինը,միշտ լավ ժպիտով ու ուրախ դեմքով ինձ էր նայում...էէէ արդեն եղբորս էլ գիտի,խեղճին արդեն հասցրելա լավ խոսքեր նվիրել,ու մենակ եղբոր ես չէ,մամայիս էլ,լավա պապայիս էլ չի տեսել,թե տեսելա :Shok: .....բայց ասեմ,որ էս անգամ վերջն էր,երևի,որ կկատակեի,ես զգացի,որ ինքը բարի մարդա,ու գիտեք ինչքաաան քիչ են նման բարի,անշահախնդիր մարդիկ,ու նորից ամեն անգամվա գովեստի ջերմություն բերող խոսքերից հետո,նայեցի մամայիս ու ասեցի.
-Ինչ լավնա էս կինը մամ,կարելիա ամեն օր գալ իրեն տեսնել,իսկ ինքը կբարձրացնի տրամադրությունդ,ու կճանապարհի ուր որ գնալու ես,երևի ոչմի հարևանի,բարեկամի,ու ընկերոջ նման չի,որոնցից ոչ մեկը ինքը չի հանդիսանում....Գնացի էէէ,քունս տանումաաա :Wink:

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), einnA (05.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (03.08.2010), Արէա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երանի ժամերն արագ անցնեին
Որ սպասումի ժամը կրկին,
Անցներ թևրով իր անգին,
Քամու պես սուրալով
Ժպիտ ու սեր բերելով.....
Երանի այդ նույն ժամերը 
Վայրկյանի պես սլանային,
Երբ աչքերդ դու փակեիր
Երազներին բարևեիր,
Ու արդեն այդ երազում
Քո երգերը միշտ երգեիր...
Երանի ժամերն արագ անցնեին
Թևրով քեզ բարձրացնեին
Ամպերին հասնցեին,
Ժպիտ ու սեր պարգևեին...


Ամեն անգամ ինչ որ մի բանի սպասելիս,միշտ ժամերը ձգվում են,ու կարծես կրիայի դանդաղ քայլերով հանդարտ սլանում են,սպանելով համ քեզ, համ ժամանակդ,որն էլ քո ձեռքերում  չի,բայց  ինչի՞...պատասխանը չկա,չի լինելու,ու էդպես կշարունակենք ապրել,դանդաղ,հանդարտ ու մեռնելով,որովհետև բոլորս էլ ամեն վայրկյան մի նորության ենք սպասում,ամենքս էլ ակնկալիք ունենք լուսավորի ու մաքուրի...ու հիմա էս պահին ժամերն էնքաան դանդաղ են գնում,որ քիչ է մնում սլաքներև ինքս ձեռքով ես առաջ տամ,նստեմ նայեմ,ու լուռ ժպտամ, թող ինձ թվա ժամը եկել է,ու գնում եմ,ժամն է եկել  մի քանի օր հավերժական ժպիտով միշտ  ժպտալու,ուրախ լինելու,ժպիտ,հավատ,հույս,երջանկություն բաժանելու....ես կիսում եմ,բաժանում եմ բոլորին,անգամ  եթե շատ չնչին է ունեցածս,բաժանում եմ..... նրանց, ովքեր ունեն այս ամենի կարիքը ինձանից շատ...
Լավ էլի ինչ կլինի շուտ անցնեն էս  հավերժական  թվացող  տանջող   ժամերը........

----------

E-la Via (31.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (03.08.2010), Արէա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նորից նույնը,նույնը ինչ կար մինչ հանգիստս,նույն ապրելակերպը,բայց ոչ մտածելակերպը....Հա,նույնը չի,շաատ բաներ կան,որոնք սովորում ես,ինքդ քո,նաև մնացածների սխալներից օրինակներ վերցնելով.....Չէ,տխուր ոչինչ չկա,ուրախ եմ,որ խելք եմ հավաքել,գոնե շաատ չնչին,ու չեմ էլ ուզում տխուր նոտայով սկսել,որովհետև հիմամեջս ամեն ինչ ծաղկումա,երանի երկար տևեր,ու ոչինչ չհասցներ տրամադրությունս փչացներ.....Հանստից երբ եկա,առաջինը որ մտա տուն շրջեցի սենյակներով,էնքան էի կարոտել քեզ տունս,որ փոքր էի մտածում էի ակեր ունենայիր,որ ուր գնայի քեզ հետս տանեի,հաջորդ օրը ասեցի,ուֆ,կարողա ստեղ չեմ եղել ընկերուհիներս հիշել են ինձ,զանգել են ու պատսխան չի եղել,ւ վերցրեցի հեռախոսը ու զանգեցի միանգամից մի քանիսին,շաատ հաճելի էր,ինձ կարոտել էին,զանգել էին,բայց զանգել էդքան կարևոր չի,ինքան որ զգացել էին իմ էստեղ չլինելս,չէ մենակ իմ էստեղի ընկերուհիներս չէին,ակումբից էլ,թեկուզ քիչ բայց 2 ընկերուհի կան,որ էլի կարոտել էին ինձ,ու որ էնտեղ էի,կարդացի որ սպասում են ինձ,ու իբր էնտեղ քիչ էի ուրախ,ավելի էի ամպերով քայլում.....Ամեն վայրկյան մի բան նկատելով էնտեղ մտքում անըդհատ մի գրառում էի անում օրագրումս,ափսոս չեմ հիշում ինչ էի գրում մտքումս,բայց արդեն էստեղ էի,ու մամայիս ուրախ ուրախ ասում եմ,-
-Մամ գիտես չէ՞,ակումբից երեխեք կան,որ կարոտել էին,ինձ էին սպասում,-մամաս ժպտաց,ու ես էդ ժպիտով նորից ապրեցի....
Ուրեմն գնացել էինք մի ռեստորան էնտեղ,շաատ համով խինկալի էին տալիս,ու առաջին տարին չէր որ գիտեինք որ համովա,ուրեմն նկատեցի,որ մատուցողուհին իմ տարիքի աղջիկ էր,սպասարկում էր նոռմալ,մեկ էլ տեսնեմ լաց է լինում....էնքան վատ զգացի,երևի ինչ որ մի բան սխալ կամ վատ էր արել,ու նկատողությունը պատրաստ էր,բայց ինքը գումարի համար էր եկել աշխատելու,ինչպես բոլորը,նենց տխրել էի,երաժշտությունն էլ արդեն ազդում էր վրաս,մենք էլ հյուր ունեինք ու իրանց ուշադրությունն էլ էդ աղջկա կողմն էր,ես անծանոթ էի իրան,բայց քիչ էր մնում ասեի,մի լացի խնդրում եմ,բանի տեղ մի դիր,արժանի չեն,էդ կնոջ դեմքը տեսնեիք ծեծելներդ կգար,մի պահ նայեցի ու ասեցի առանց ինձ վիրավորելու ինքը ինձ եթե արհամարեր,ես կլացեի արդեն...այ էս պատմությունն էի ուզում պատմեի,ու էլի կան,բայց չեմ հիշում....Գիտեք էնքան սիրուն էր ծովում մայրամուտը,ականջակալներս դնում էի ականջներիս ու չնկատելով շուրջս գտնվող հազարավոր մարդկանց,միանգամից կարծես երկինք էի հասնում,անգամ փորձել եմ նկարել,չէր ստացվում,ինձ ամենամեծ հաճույքը մայրամուտն էր պարգևում,շաաատ եմ սիրում...Չնայած էնտեղի ահավոր շոգին,օրերս արևոտ ու էնքան արագ էին անցնում,ամեն օր տարբեր ընկերներ ծանոթներ,տարբեր զվարճանքներ,իսկ վերջում էլ մեկ օր Թբիլիսիում,այն մարդկանց հյուրընկալ տանը,որոնց հետ նոր էինք ծանոթացել,կարծես մեզ անչափ հարազատ լինեին,մեզ զգում էինք ինչպես մեր տանը, բառիս բուն իմաստով.......հրաշք քաղաք էր,բայց այն որ երկիրը բույսերով ու բնությունով հարուստ էր,որը տեսնում էիր ճանապարհին,քաղաքն էլ իր հերթին հարուստ էր լուսերով,ու հին,միևնույն ժամանակ վերանորոգված,նոր տեսքի բերված շենքերով,անգամ հին հայկական թաղամասում եմ եղել,ու էդ ամեն ինչը գիշերով,շաաատ հավես էր,քեզ անծանոթ փողոցով անհոգ քայլում էիր,մենակ մարդկանց հայացքներն էին վախեցնում,մի տեսակ խորթ ու դառը,չար հայացքներ էին,չէ նրանից չէր որ սևացել էի,զգում էին,որ հայ էինք,բայց ինչ էինք արել էդ էլ չհասկացա,բայց մենք հայերս մեր զբոսաշրջիկներին նման հայացքներով չենք նայում,ու վախեցնում....Շաաատ շաաատ եկեղեցիներ ունեին,ամեն քայլափոխի,ու լույսերով պատված,մենակ գեղեցիկ չէր,որ մեր հայկական եկեղեցին,ոչմի լույս չուներ իր շուրջը,էդ լուսավոր քաղաքի մեջ,մեր եկեղեցին մութ էր կանգնած,իսկ ժողովուրդը րոպեն մեկ անգամ խաչակնքում էին իրենց,կանգնած լինեին եկեղեցուն մոտ,թե խանութի, իբրև թե շաատ հավատքով են....Լավ էր,հետաքրքիր անցավ,ու մտածում էի էնտեղ,արդյո՞ք, որ էլ Երևանում չապրեմ,էդքան շուտ կսովորեմ ուրիշ քաղաքի ամեն ինչին,երևի կսովորեմ,բայց միևնույննա կկարոտեմ.....Կարևորը դեռ մի տարի էլ ունեմ,որ ապրեմ քաղաքիս գրկում,ընկերներիս,ու էստեղ մնացած հարազատներիս հետ,և կարևոր է նաև,որ արդեն էստեղ եմ,ոնց եմ կարոտել քաղաքիս ամեն անկյունը,Աբովյան փողոցը,պուրակները,մարդկանց ջերմացնող դեմքերը,էսօր երևի մի քիչ դուրս կգամ զբոսնելու,ու կարոտս կառնեմ :Love: Մոռացա ասեմ,նենց եմ սևացել,ես ինքս ինձ հայելու մեջ չեմ ճանաչում......Հավեսա, երբ զբոսնում ես անծանոթ քաղաքով,էլի կուզեի շրջել ուրիշ քաղաքներով,երևի դեռ կտեսնեմ :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.08.2010), Aj Klik (01.04.2011), E-la Via (18.08.2010), einnA (16.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (17.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), Արևածագ (16.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (16.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բարև օրագրիկսսսսսսսսսս :Love: ,էսօր էնքաաաան ուրախ եմ :Yahoo: ,բայց չգիտեմ էլ ինչիցաաաա,մեկա ուրախ եմ,նենց եմ սիրում ինձ սենց բարձր տրամադրության մեջ,որոշել եմ էլ չտխրեմ,բայց դե էդտեղ էլ հո իմ ուզելով չի,մեկ -մեկ պատահումա,ես չեմ էլ ուզում,բայց դե լինելու բանը լինումա,դե տես օրագիրս ինձ արդեն սևացած,բայց ծիծաղալ չկաաա :Tongue:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.08.2010), Ariadna (17.08.2010), E-la Via (18.08.2010), einnA (17.08.2010), Inna (17.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (17.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հետաքրքիր բանա կյանքը,երբ շուրջդ գտնվող մարդկանց  նոռմալ վերաբերմունք ես ցույց տալիս,առանց նրանց վիրավորելու,երբ ապրում ես այնպես, ինչպես նրանք ընկերներդ են,թեկուզ նրանց դեռ չես տեսել,բայց չէ,սխալա,սխալա  ասածս ամեն ինչը,պետք չի ապրել այնպես, որ իրանք իրենց լավ զգան,պիտի ամեն ինչը ճիշտ ասես նրանց դեմքին,որովհետև երբ  չես ասում,ինքդ քեզ  կիրթ ես պահում ,մարդիկ մտածում են, որ կարող են ամեն պահի վիրավորել,չմտածելով դիմացինին ցավ կամ տխրություն պատճառելու մասին... մտածում են հա էլի ճիշտն եմ ասում,բայց ես էդ նույն մարդուն կարողա երբեմն համարեմ ինձ ընկեր,բարի մարդ,կամ ուղղակի ծանոթ.....
Չէ,լսում եք,սխալս չկրկնեք,չանեք,իմ նման չեմ ուզում,որ հիասթափվեք,......ու ճիշտա,չէ՞ որ  ես ինքս եմ ասում _ինձ անծանոթ մարդ_,հենց դրա համար էլ պետք չի,չկա էլ էդ մտածելակերպը,պետք չի ոչ մեկին դնել հարազատ կամ ծանոթ ընկերոջ,հա հասարակ ընկերոջ տեղ,պետք է _ապրել այնպես, ինչպես դուր է գալիս ինքդ քեզ_,ու քիչ ուշադրություն դարձնել կողքիդ մարդուն, շաատ քիչ,այնքան աննշան, որ հենց նույն մարդու աչկին այդ ամենը ոչինչ երևա,ու դու այդ ժամ միայն կզգաս արժի ավելացնել  վերաբերմունքդ տվյալ մարդու նկատմամբ......
Կարողա լավ չեմ ներկայացնում օրագիրս,բայց էսօր պիտի գրեի քեզ,պիտի պատմեի,որ նեղացել եմ,հիասթափվել եմ,ու լավա,ես էսպես կսովորեմ ապրել միայն իմ համար,ապրել այնպես ինչպես ինքս ինձ է դուր գալիս,ոչ շրջապատիս,սա իմ կյանքն է,ու ոչ մեկինը.....շատ  եմ  լսել խոսքերը այս,բայց ուշադրույուն չեմ դարձրել,մտածել եմ եսասեր կդառնամ,բայց սա արդեն վերջն էր նույն մտածելակերպին...
_Ուրախ եմ,որ քեզ ունեմ օրագիրս_,որ ինձ լսում ես,լուռ ես,ոչինչ չես ասում,բայց լսում ես,ու կողքիս ես
Շնորհակալ եմ

----------

E-la Via (18.08.2010), einnA (18.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (20.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Դատարկ ես  դու այսօր,
Պատմելու ոչինչ չունես,
Բայց տխուր էլ չես,
Մենակ էլ չես,ես քեզ հետ եմ...



Հանկարծ լաց չլինես,
Երբեք տխուր չլինես,
Այսօր դատարկ ես..ոչինչ
Բայց դեռ լի ես լինելու
Ու արև է լինելու...
Իսկ ամպրոպը հեռվից երբ նայի,
Թեկուզ անգամ նախանձի,
Ծիածանի տակ միասին
Ես ու դու պար կտանք,
Ուրախ,զվարթ կերգենք,
Ժպիտներ կբաժանենք
Տխուր,մոլոր անցորդին,
Իսկ թախիծը,հեռու,շա՜տ հեռու կլինի...



Դատարկ ես  դու այսօր,
Պատմելու ոչինչ չունես,
Բայց տխուր էլ չես,
Մենակ էլ չես,ես քեզ հետ եմ *օրագիրս* :Friends: .......

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (19.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (20.08.2010), Yellow Raven (20.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Արդեն 5 էջ ունես օրագիրս,բայց...չեմ հասկանումինչ ես ուզում,երբ ես տխւոր,մենակ լինում,երբ ես ուրախ,անհոգ լինում

Էսօր էնքաան վատ տրամադրություն ունեմ,որ  ոչիչի հավես չկա,չեմ ուզում անգամ ժպտալ,էն տպավորություննա, որ երևի մի տարի կլինի ես էս տրամադրության մեջ եմ,էն վիճակնա,_ երբ հույսդ հասնումա 0-ի,երբ չես ուզում երազել,երբ փակում ես աչքերդ,բայց էլի չես հանգստանում,երբ ներսից ինչ որ մի բան կրծում է հոգիդ,հանգիստ չի թողնում,ընկել է ճահիճը,էլ չի բարձրանում,սարդոստայնի մեջ խճճվել,ու դուրս չի գալիս..._
Ճիշտա լավ չի,ես էլ չեմ ուզում,բայց մեղավորթությունս որտեղ է,ինքս չգիտեմ,ինքս ամենից այս դուրս գալու ձևը չգիտեմ,չեմ էլ ուզում,ոչինչ, թող էսօր էլ ես տխուր լինեմ,մի քիչ մտածեմ,ինչն եմ կյանքում  սխալ արել,ինչը ճիշտ....Ասում են չէ՞ «Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում»այսօր հույսս առաջինը ինձ լքեց,նրա  կաթիլն  անգամ քամվել էր մեջիցս, չկար էլ,ու չէր էլ եղել կարծես....
Ժպտա օրագիրս,մի նայիր այդպես ինձ,ճիշտա ընկերդ եմ,այսօր տխուր եմ,կանցնի,ամեն ինչ կմնա անցյալում,մութ ու միայնակ....

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (20.08.2010), Inna (20.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), unknown (21.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Էհհ,ինչ լավա քիչ մնաց,ընդհամենը  մի քանի օր,ու վերջապես նորից կլինի հին առօրյաս՝   դաս-դասից տուն-դասեր-մի քիչ համակարգիչ-հեռուստացույց-ու հանգիստ.... հաջորդ օրվանից նորից նույնը,բայց կարոտել եմ,ու էս տարի ուրիշա լինելու,չէ՞ որ մի տարիա մնացել,մի տարի ուսանողական հաճելի,ուրախ,երբեմն  էլ լարված կյանքիս,կարոտել եմ անգամ էն պատճենահանած թղթերը,որոնք ամեն օր հետս տուն էի բերում,թե էդտեղ ինչ կա կարոտելու, ես էլ չգիտեմ :Dntknw: ,բայց հավես էր....ճիշտա երբ դասի էի ասում էի երբ ենք հանգստանալու,երբ են արձակուրդ տալու,որ գոնե երկար քնեմ :Lazy: ,դաս չանեմ,ու էսօր, երբ արդեն հանգստանում եմ արդեն դասերիս եմ կարոտել....Դե կյանքնա էդպիսին,երևի անընդհատ պիտի ապրենք մի բան,որը հետո նորից ու նորից կարոտելու ենք....Բա ընկերուհիներիս,ընկերուհիներիս ինչքա՜ն եմ կարոտել,որ գնում էինք սրճարան,կամ պիցցա ուտելու,էնքան ուրախ էինք տուն գնում,որ :Yahoo: .....
Չէ,սա էլ ուրիշ էտապա,կյանքի ուրիշ կողմ,ու ուրախ եմ,որ կարող եմ վայելել,այլ ոչ թե տանը նստած եմ ու ձանձրանում եմ կյանքիցս....
Լավա քիչ մնաց,դիմանամ,ու հետո երևի կուրախանամ :Rolleyes: ....հիշեսի ինձ առաջին ուսանողական օրս,եթե կարելիա էդպես ասել,երբ մտա նոր շենք,երբ ինձ ոչ ոք ծանոթ չէր,ամեն ինչ այլ էր,ու ամեն անցկացրածս վայրկյանի վրա ուրախանում էի......

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (21.08.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (21.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ լավ էր երեկ երեկոյան,մինչ կմնտեի անկողինս բացեցի վարագույրը, ու սովորության համաձայն նայեցի երկնքին :Rolleyes: ,փորձեցի մի փոքր մաքուր օդ շնչել,այնպես թարմացրեց,որ չէի կարողանում քնել....երկինքը պարզ էր,բայց թափանցիկ ամպերով լի,իսկ լուսինը՝կարծես ճանապարհ էր բացում ամպերի մեջից իրեն համար,կանգնել էի ու մի քանի րոպե նայում էի երկնքին,լավն էր երկինքը,խաղաղություն ու թռչելու ցանկություն բերեց հոգուս,ապրեցի բնության հրաշքներով,ու էլ քնել չէր ստացվում...Փակել էի աչքերս,ու կարծես նույն երկնքում երազներ էի ստեղծում,լուսնի միակ արահետով քայլերս էի շարունակում....Ապրում էի....
Լավն էր երկինքը,պարզ էր,մաքուր.....

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (22.08.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), unknown (23.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հիշում ես՝.............Օրերն անցնում էին  վայրկյանի պես,բայց նոր ես գնահատում օրերը քո,
                                                                                  Ժպիտներդ ծիլեր տվեցին այն ժամանակ,բայց նոր ես հիշում ժպիտը քո,
                                                                                  Աչքերիդ փայլը լույս էր տալիս երկնակամարում,նոր ես հիշում փայլը նրանց,
                                                                                  Հասել էիր երկնքին,երազներ էիր դու հյուսում,անիրական կամ իրական,   
                                                                                  Ժամանակդ կանգ էր առել,ընծա դարձել,հիշում ես ու ափսոսում,
                                                                                  Որ չես գնահատել այդ ժամ հարատևությունը քո..........



Ապրիր վայրկյանդ,ժամդ, օրդ .........Մի մոռացիր նույն լավ թվացող անմահ պահին շնորհակալ լինել ինքդ քեզ ու երկնքիդ

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (23.08.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), Shah (23.08.2010), unknown (23.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ու՞ր ես կորել,
Ու՞ր ես փախչում,
Ինչու՞ չկաս...
Արթնացի՛ր,տարածվի՛ր եկնքումս,
Ջերմացրու՛,փայլի՛ր,
Ու՞ր ես կորել Արևս:
Էլ չե՞ս գալու,
Չե՞ս լինելու,
Միթե՞ ցուրտ է միշտ լինելու...
Ու՞ր ես կորել
Ինչու՞ չկաս Արևս:
Երկինքներում ամպերով լի,
Ամպամած,թե ծիածանով,
Էլ դու չկաս,
Էլ չես շողում Արևս:
Ու՞ր ես կորել,
Ու՞ր ես փախչում
Կարոտել եմ Արևս.........

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (23.08.2010), Inna (11.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), unknown (23.08.2010), Անտիգոնե (24.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

Պետքա մտածել մի նոր բանաձև օրագիրս,նոր մի միջոց,որ երբ ես ինքս տխուր լինեմ,ինչոր մի լավ հատված հիշեմ անցած կյանքից,կամ էլ դեռ անիրական կյանքիցս ու սկսեմ ժպտալ...Էէէէ,ժպիտս,ուր ես գնում,ինչի՞ ես գալիս,գալիս ես,որ երևաս դեմքիս,ու մեկ վայրկյանում թողնես մենակ ու հեռանա՞ս....
Չէէ,էսպես չի լինի,չեմ ուզում,դու շուտ ես հեռանում,մնա հա՞,էլ մի գնա,դու ինձ շատ ես պետք,քեզ հետ ընկերս ես անէանում եմ,չքվում երկրիս երեսից,ու պարում եմ երկինքներում ջինջ ու բարի........

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (23.08.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (23.08.2010), unknown (24.08.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Meme

:Ծաղիկ: Կարետեեեեեեեեեեել էի,շաաաաաաաաաատ,էնքաաան առիթներ են եղել,որ քեզ չեմ պատմել,բայց էլ չեմ պատմի,էդ  էլ թող մնա չգրված....մենակ կարճ կասեմ,որ հիմա ուրախ եմ,շատ ուրախ եմ,նորից դասեր,դասախոսներ,հաճելի ու տհաճ դեմքեր,հազարումի ծանոթ դեմքեր....Լավա էլի,էլի ժպտում եմ,ուրախ եմ օրագիրս,գիտեմ գրեմ, չգրեմ կողքս ես,մտքերս կարդում ես...Գնացի...լավ մնա :Ծաղիկ:

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (11.09.2010), Inna (11.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (15.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (23.09.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաախ աշունս դու եկել ես :Love: ,ինչ լավն ես,թեկուզ դեռ կիսատ ես,ու չես դեղնել,չես հագել դեռ հագուստը քո,բայց եկել ես դուռը իմ......ուզում եմ,շատ եմ ուզում նորից անձրևներ գան,նորից դեղնեն տերևներդ,նորից գրկեմ քեզ աշունս,շատ էի կարոտել,շատ շաատ........Ոնց էի ուզում,որ գաիր........մեկա էլի ձմեռ էլ եթե լինի,ես կարոտելու եմ քեզ,եթե թեկուզ եղել ես,նոր ես եղել,վերջացել...ինձ համար չես եղել,ու միշտ էլ կարոտելու եմ քեզ   Աշունս,քո գույներով,արցունքներով,մաքուր օդով,ու երկնքով...........Դու  միշտ ինձ ուրախացնում,ուրախացրել,ու ուրախացնելու ես :Yahoo: թեկուզ առանց ծաղիկ էլ գաս,միշտ թոշնած  լինես,չորացած ու ծաղկած չլինես,ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ գնահատել ու սիրել քեզ եղանակս :Drinks:

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (17.09.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Lianik (28.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (20.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նոր դուրս եկա ընդհամենը մեկ րոպեյով տանից,բայց _բուրմունքդ աշունս_ անմահական էր.....Հետաքրիրա,բայց ես  նոր զգացի, որ ամեն եղանակ իր բուրմունքն ունի :Love: ...Շաաաաաատ լավն էր քոնը աշունս,մի տեսակ հոգիս մտավ ու պահպանվեց հիշողությանս մեջ,անգամ հիմա  կարծես դեռ ուղեղիս մեջ է,պտտվում է..........
_Ինչ անուշ ես,ինչ լավն ես ԱՇՈՒՆՍ_

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (20.09.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Lianik (22.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (20.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (20.09.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ուֆ օրագիրս չեմ կարում,ուզում եմ գրել,բայց էլ չի ստացվում,մտքերս խառն են,խճճված կծիկ,էլի կգրեմ,կգամ մի տխրի....
Էսօր էլ չկա,
Չեմ կարում գրել,
Դատարկ են ձեռքերս,
Ափերս օդով լի...
Բայց խառն են մտքերս,
Ու էլ չեն գալիս,
Չեմ գրում այսօր,
Դատարկ եմ ինքնին.......

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (04.10.2010), Inna (29.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (26.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վերընթերցիր կյանքդ,
Կարդա էջերդ,
Հիշիր անցյալդ...
Ժպտա անցածի,
Կատարվածի համար,
Ժպտա անգամ չեղածի համար...
Կարդա էջերդ ,
Հիշիր քեզ,
Հիշիր կյանքդ,
Ժպիտներդ հեզ,
Ապրիր օրդ ժպիտով
Ոչ թախիծով.անեծքով...
Երբեք տխուր չլինես,
Ժպիտն անգամ չլքի քեզ ....

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:02 ----------

Եթե անգամ կրակ լինես,
Արև լինես ու միշտ փայլես,
Բարձր լինես դու բոլորից,
Հրաշք  լինես ու միակը,
Երազի պես մաքուր լինես,
Գեղեցիկ ու հարուստ լինես,
Ընկերներով շրջապատված, թե միայնակ,
Մեկե տխուր կամ անդունդում 
Այս ամենը փուչ է դառնում,
Անէանում ու վերանում....
Էլ չես կարող այդ նույն պահին
Նորից ժպտալ առաջվա պես,
Ապրել այնպես,ինչպես երբեք...
Ճախրել ազատ՝ մութ երկնքում,
Ծիածաններ ձեռքով հյուսել,
Անձրև բերել բաց ամպերից
Չես կարող,չի լինի էլ.......

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2010), einnA (24.09.2010), Inna (29.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (26.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Միթե՞ չես գալու,
Ժպիտ չես բերելու դեմքիս,
Չես բարևելու ու անցնես,
Չես շոյելու դեմքս,
Համբուրելու աչիկներս,
Նոր շունչ միթե՞  չես պարգևելու ինձ,
Բայց դու չկաս,չես էլ գալիս
Դու ինձ հետ չես,ես մենակ եմ _Անձրևս_...
Միթե՞ էլ չես գալու,
Էլ չես լինելու,
Չեմ հավատում,
Դեռ սպասում եմ _Անձրևս_ :Love:  :Blush: 
Գիտես ինչու՞,որովհետև
Շաաատ, շաատ եմ սիրում քեզ :Ծաղիկ: ....

----------

E-la Via (30.09.2010), Inna (29.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (26.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հետաքրքիրա,որ առանց պատճառ ծաղկավաճառներից, արդեն քանի անգամ վարդ եմ ստանում,ու ինձ անծանոթ ու տարբեր մարդիկ.....երևի վարդերին էնպես եմ նայում :Blush:  :Love: Ի՞նչ անեմ շաատ եմ սիրում,էնքաան լավն են,ամեն անգամ անցնելիս, եթե չնայեմ,չեմ դիմանա :Վարդ: անգամ եթե մի հատ էլ ստանում ես,էդ ամեն ինչա,ու ինչ կապ ունի թե քանի հատա,մեկա ինքը քոննա,եթե անգամ չորանա,նորից քոննա,ու հիշելու ես,որ թեկուզ մեկ հատ,բայց ստացել ես,ու ինչքան ուրախություն կարա պարգևի էդ մեկ հատ վարդը,որը թեկուզ անծանոթ կին է նվիրել .....ամբողջ տունը պիտի ծաղիկանոց դարձնեմ,մենակ վարդերով,ու էդ ժամանակ ժպիտս էլ ամբողջ օրը հետս ման կտամ :Yahoo: ........
էէէէ.........Էնքան չեմ գրում,երբեմն մոռանում եմ ինձ,մոռանում եմ, թե ոնց եմ գրում,ոնց երազում,և ոնց եմ ապրում........ ::}:

----------

E-la Via (30.09.2010), einnA (29.09.2010), Inna (29.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (30.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), Արևածագ (29.09.2010)

----------


## Meme

Էս երաժշտության մեղեդիները,նոտաները կարծես անընդհատ պտտվում են գլխումս,էնքան հաճելի հանգստություն են բերում,աշնանային տրամադրություն են ստեղծում...Մի տեսակ զբոսանքի տրամադրությունա ստեղծվել մոտս,էն ուշ աշնանային այգով,որ ոտքերիտ տակ ոսկյա խարշյամները անընդհատ տրորվելով՝ ճանապարհ են քեզ համար բացում,որ ընկնում են գլխիդ,ու չես հասցնում երազանքդ մինչև վերջ պահել,չես հասցնում.....Զբոսնում ես,ու ամեն ինչի մասին մտածում ես հենց նույն պահին,չէ, էդ ցուրտն էլ չի հուզում,թեկուզ մրսում ես ու անընդհատ քայլում ես,պտտվում ես տերևը ձեռքիցդ չգցելով,նայում ես երկնքին,ու էնքաան հաճելիա թվում կյանքը,էնքան լավն են թվում մարդիկ,ու շուրջբոլորդ կարծես ծաղկունք լինի,բայց _ԱՇՈՒՆ_ է,այո, աշուն է,բայց ինքն իր հերթին գեղեցիկ է յուրովի,գեղեցիկ իր ոճով ու հագուստով,արտասովոր իր քայլվածքվ,ժամանակով......Ո՞նց բացատրե,ո՞նց պատմեմ քեզ աշունս,ո՞նց նկարագրեմ քեզ ու քո գեղեցկությունը :Love: ........
_Մի մոռացեք,երբեմն երազել,նայել երկնքին,պահել երազանքներ_,եթե անգամ դրանք չեն կատարվելու,թեթևացրեք ձեր հոգիները ՝ միշտ տխուր, մռայլ մարդկանց հայացքներից ու նախանձից,_մի մոռացեք չէ որ այնքան հաճելի է երազելը_ :Rolleyes:

----------

Agni (29.09.2010), E-la Via (30.09.2010), einnA (04.10.2010), Inna (29.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (30.09.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), Արևածագ (29.09.2010)

----------


## Meme

:Yahoo: Ինչ լավ տրամադրությունա մոտս,ի՜նչ լավ էր երեկ :Rolleyes: ,ինչ հավես էր ըկերուհիներիս հետ,երբեք չեմ մոռանա........նույն ընկերւհիներով մեկ ծննդատանը էինք,մեկ էլ երեկ նորից էլի միասին,ի՜ինչ լավ էր :Love: ,շաատ եմ սիրում ձեզ,ու երբեք էդ հավես օրը չեմ մոռանա,ինչ գժություն կար արեցինք,էնքաան ծիծաղեցինք,որ կարծես ամպերի երեսին էինք կանգնել,ու մեկը հրել էր,վերևից իջնում էինք.....էնպիսի վիճակ էր,որ կարծես,էլ ուրիշ ոչինչ պետք չէր,ամեն ինչ բավական  էր ուրախ լինելու համար.........մեկել շատ ուրախ եմ,որ ընկերուհիներս գնահատեցին ինձ,կարդացին գրածներս,ընդունեցին նենց,ոնց կաի,կամ ու կլինեմ.......Բայց դե էսօր էլ հո՞ դասախոսս էր զարմացել,իմ ու ընկերուհուս վրա,դէ բնականա, որ ընդհամենը 2 ժամ  քնես,էդպիսի քնած վիճակում էլ ամբողջ դասդ կանցկացնես,ոչ խոսում էինք,որ ժպտում :LOL: .........Դե էդ հեչ,ես քնեցի,հանգստացա,բայց նորից ունեցա մի նենց թանկ  օր,որը կմնա էլի հուշերիս տետրում անջնելի ու անմահ մի պահ,ոնց որ ծննդատան օրն էր,ի՜նչ լավ էր էլի,չնայած օրագիրս քեզ չեմ պատմել,բայց էդ ժամանակ կարծում էի,թե պետք չի գրել,ես արդեն կարող էի ոչ  մեկի չասել,ու ուրախանալ,չգրել,բայց պատմել մեկին ու էլի լինել ուրախ,զգալ,որ էլ պետք չի ոչինչ..........
Չէէէ,շատ ուրախ եմ,շաատ շաաաաաաաաաաատ :Love: .......

----------

einnA (04.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (11.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (16.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բղավել պետք չի,երգել է պետք,
Հանգիստ զրուցել,ու խոսել է պետք,
Դատարկվել,ու թեթևանալ է պետք,
Պտտվել ու գլխապտույտով երազել է պետք,
Սիրել ու  սիրվել է պետք,
Բայց մի մոռացիր,որ
Պետք չի տխրել-օգուտ չունես.........

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (04.10.2010), Inna (06.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (11.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (16.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Մի երազիր_.... ամեն ինչ արդեն կոտրվել,
Փշուր-փշուր է եղել,
Փոշոտ ապակու կտորների պես....
Կոկորդումդ ցավ պատճառելով
Կանգնած ժամացույցի սլաքի պես,
Մնալու է,կիսատ, դատարկ ու ծանր.....
Մնալու է մտքումդ,անտեր ու անտուն,
Թափառելու է ուղեղումդ,դեռ ման է գալու,
Բայց մնալու է կիսատ,փուչ ու դատարկ..... 
Մի երազիր,անօգուտ է....
Այն էլ չկա,ու անգամ էլ  չի լինելու.........
Ուզում ես  հուսալքվիր,տանջվիր 4 պատերի  մեջ,
Ուզում ես լաց եղիր,գոռա,որ հեռու է,
Գոռա,որ չկա,ու դատարկվելու է,
Բայց իմացիր, ինչն  անկատար կար,
Հենց էդպես էլ  մնալու է,
Ինչպես _հրաշք,երազ,արև_ քեզ համար,
Չի լինելու,ցավ ու վիշտ է պատճառելու........ :Cry:

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (06.10.2010), Inna (14.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (11.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Չէէէ,պիտի էստեղ էլ ասեմ
Տատիկս երեկ ակնոցները աչքերին դնելուց հետո ասաց.
-Ինչ գեղեցիկ փայլուն աչքեր ունե՜ս բալեեես,-ես զարմացած,
- Տաաատ իմ աչքերը ինչի՞ նոր ես տեսնում, :Shok: 
-Դե բալես ակնոցով ուրիշա,իսկ առանց ակնոց սովորական աչքեր են էլի :Smile: 
Բաաա :Tongue:  :Blush: Էդ պահին զատո տրամադրությունս հազար էր :Yahoo:

----------

A.r.p.i. (16.10.2010), E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (06.10.2010), Inna (14.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (11.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (16.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Պետքա  երբեմն երազել_,ու ապրել այդ երազում,գոնե մի քանի օրով,մոռանալով ամեն վատ տրամադրության ու թախիծի մասին,ապրել հույսով ու հավատով............
_Ինձ դա երբեմն շաատա  պետք լինում_.......
Ու էս հարցը ինձ նենց հետաքրքիրա,թե ինչի՞ցա, որ ե_րազելուս ցանկությունը գալիսա էս աշնանային հրաշք եղանակի հետ_,հույսեր են ծնվում,ու թվումա թե երազանքներս  կատավելու են...............Երևի նրանիցա,որ աշունն էլ ինքը երազային եղանակա....................Բայց մեկա հավեսաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Love:

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (15.10.2010), Inna (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (22.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ հետաքրքիրա...._ինչու՞ ես դատարկվել օրագիրս_,ինչու՞ ես ուրիշ,հիշու՞մ ես, որ նոր էիր, լրիվ ուրիշ էիր,տարբեր էիր,իսկ հիմա դարձել ես տխուր,ձանձրալի ու կարծես միօրինակ ես.......Նոր ժամանակդ ուրախ էիր,լավն էիր,ուրիշ էիր.....բայց ես չեմ փոխվել....հնարավորա մի մասնիկ իմ մեջ փոխվելա,դարձել եմ անհավատ,մտածկոտ, մի քիչ էլ տխուր երբեմն.....գիտես մեկ-մեկ փորձում եմ նորից երազել,բայց ոչ առաջվա նման,ու ոչ առաջվա  ուրախությամբ,ու ստեղծածս երազի մասնիկները օդում հոդս են ցնդում,չքանում ու անէանում  են,իսկ այն նորից հիշելը  անհնարին երևույթ է ինձ թվում,այդ նույն պահին ես անզոր եմ դառնում,անզոր թռչուն այս մեեեծ շաատ մեծ աշխարհում,մենակ ու մտքերով լի...երազս  նորից ամուր գրկել եմ փորձում,բայց......
_Չէէէ,օրագիրս,ես կաշխատեմ հետ բերել քեզ,անցյալդ ու ինձ_

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (16.10.2010), gevorg ghazaryann (03.12.2010), Inna (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (22.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), Հարդ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչ հավեսա էսօր_,տրամադրություն կա,կարևորն էլ հենց էտա.........._երանի մի քիչ երկար մնա_ :Smile:

----------

einnA (20.10.2010), Inna (19.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (22.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վաա՜ախ ինչ լավն ես Երևանս գույներիդ ու հագուստիդ մեջ,շաաաաաաաաաատա սազում քեզ Աշունը......................Ինչքան էլ տխուր լինեմ,միևնույննա,եթե մի վայրկյան էլ նայեմ քեզ,տեսնեմ գույներդ ու աչքերդ հեզ,միանգամից ժպիտ է հայտվում դեմքիս Երևաաաաաաաաանս :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

einnA (20.10.2010), Inna (19.10.2010), Lianik (21.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (22.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (21.10.2010), Շինարար (19.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երբեևիցէ եղել է այնպես,որ օրվա ընթացքում հարյուր անգամ փոխես տրամադրությունդ՝  տխրես,հետո ժպտաս,լաց լինես,հետո այնպես ծիծաղես,որ զարմանաս ինքդ քեզ վրա......ու էդպես հարյուր անգամ,ու անգամ կարող է այնպես լինել,որ ներսդ ամեն  ինչ տակնուվրա է եղել,բայց ուժերիդ ներածին չափով փորձում ես ցույց տալ, թե ամեն ինչ կարգին է,անբնական ու անկապ ժպտում ես...կամ էլ էդ ժպտալուց հետո չգիտես ինչու միանգամից տխրում ես,կարծես մեկը ասի ինչու՞ ես ժպտում :Sad: ......Կարծում եմ,զարմանալու առիթ կա,կամ էլ պետք է որ լինի,չէ որ  մարդ պետք է մնա մեկ տրամադրության ու գույների մեջ,բայց ես այն փոփոխում եմ օրվա մեջ քանի անգամ :Dntknw: 
_Հետաքրքիր է կյանքը,մարդը,բնությունը_.............
Չէէէէէ,տխուր չեմ,ուղղակի երբեմն լինում է :Blush:

----------

einnA (20.10.2010), gevorg ghazaryann (03.12.2010), Inna (21.10.2010), Lianik (21.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (22.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), Շինարար (20.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ հանգիստացնող ձայն ունի այս երգչուհին,չգիտեմ ինչի բայց էսօր ուզում եմ լսել իրան,ճիշտա հեռախոսիցս երբեք չեմ ջնջում երգերը,բայց միշտ չէ,որ ուզում եմ տխրել....ինձ և թախիծ, և ուրախություն են բերում էս երգերը.....ինձ համար ավելի թանկ են սկսում դառնալ մի փոքր ավելի հին երգերը,քան մեր ժամանակվա՝  հիմիկվա անկապ երգերը,մի տեսակ ուրիշ են իրանք,չեն ձանձրացնում,ու իրոք մի քանի ժամ կարող եմ լսել,առանց ձանձրանալու...Չգիտեմ,շաաատ լավն են էս երգերը,էս երգչուհու բոլոր երգերն են լավը,ու միշտ կլսեմ,թեկուզ տխրեմ :Cry: ......
_Ապրես Շադե ջաաան,դու լավն ես քո երգերի ու ժամանակի մեջ_

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), Inna (26.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (22.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Արևը կրկին ներս է մտել պատուհանիցս,
Բայց ներսում  իմ դեռ ամպոտ է,
Դրսում ամեն ինչ վառ ու արևոտ է,
Բայց աչքերս դեռ թախիծով լի
Երջանիկ օրեր են որոնում անհույս.....
Իմ պատուհանից այն կողմ,
Նորից անձրևներ են,ու մռայլ է ամեն ինչ,
Ու ինչքան է այն սազում ինձ.....
Ու ինչքան էլ արև լինի երկնքում այդ,
Մեկ է հիշիր չի փրկի ինձ,
Չի օգնի ու սթափեցնի ինձ.... :Cry:

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (23.10.2010), Inna (26.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (23.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երազում,թե արթմնի
Աչերս անկախ իմ կամքից
Հրաշք կյանքիս թափանց ստվերում
Որոնում են ասես  ինքս  ինձ........

Ու էստեղ կարծես մտքերս խառնվեցին իրար,գրելուս ցանկությունը չքացավ,կարծես ուղեղս,հոգիս ու սիրտս մի բան էին փորձում ապացուցել,հասկացնել ինձ......Բայց անզորությունս առավել է ամեն ինչից.......Լսելուս կարողությունը կորցրել եմ անհետ,ու էլ չեմ կարողանում լսել սրտիս,ով կողքիս է,լսում է ինձ.........Թվում է դատարկվել եմ,բայց ներսումս զգում եմ ինչքան ասելու բան կա դեռ,ինչքան խառն են մտքերս,ամեն ինչ կարծես կծիկի պես խառն է մեջս,ու չի թողնում լսել ինքս ինձ.......
Չէէէ,էլ ոչինչ չի օգնի ինձ............

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), einnA (23.10.2010), Inna (26.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (23.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հա՛,օրագիրս դուրս հանեցի,դատարկվեցի,նորից երազեցի....ստացվեց, թե չէ,չգիտեմ,բայց գիտեմ,որ երազ էր...........Չգիտեմ որտեղից,ինչի՞ համար սկսեցի այն ժամանակ այդ մասին մտածել,երազել,ու այն այցի եկավ ինձ անսպասելի ու նույնքան անիրական, բայց մտածում էի, թե անավարտ էլ մնալու է,բայց ես չեի թողնի, որ մնար կիսատ,աննպատակ,ու վատ վերջավորությամբ,թեկուզ չի լինելու,բայց այն գոնե մի տեղ գրված մնալու է,գոնե կկարդան այն ու մի քանի րոպեյով կփորձեն երազել,անուրջներ ստեղծել յուրովի ամենքն իր համար............
Էլ չկամ,
Դատարկվել եմ,
Չկան զարկերը սրտիս,
Կանգ են առել,
Ու սառել են ճանապարհիս......

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2010), Inna (26.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (26.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Գիտե՞ս օրագիրս,էսօր նենց մի պահ տրամադրությունս ընկավ_.......Մեր բակում մի ծառ կար,որը մեր պատուհանից երևացող միակ  դեղին ծառն էր,որին նայիելիս աշունը  մտնում էր հոգուս մեջ,ու ուրախանում էի,ու չնայած որ օրվա ընթացքում շաատ ծառերի վրա էի ուրախանում,բայց սա կարծես մտքով իմն էր,իմ սեփականը,քանի որ իմ բակում էր,ու ամեն օր ժպտում էր ինձ.....բայց այսօր երբ տուն էի գալիս,հանկարծ հեռվից նկատեցի,որ այդ նույն ծառի տերևները չկան,չհավատացի,ու նորից մի փոքր մոտենալով նորից նայեցի,չէէ....թափվել էին գետնին,ամբողջ գետինը հրաշք դեղինով էր պատված,էնքա՜ան ցավ զգացի մի պահ,չէ՞ որ ամեն օր ապրում էի քեզ հետ,զրուցում էինք իրար հետ, մտքերս քեզ  էի ուղարկում,երազում էի քեզ նայելով,ու  պատուհանցից աչքս անընդհատ քեզ վրա էի պահում,բայց երևի մի պահ մենակ ես զգացել,ու նեղացել ես..........
Ոչմի անգամ էսպես չեմ տխրել ծառերի տերևաթափից,այլ ընդհակառակը ուրախանում էի,որ պետք է դրանք ոտքերից տակ առնելով, այս ու այն կողմ անելով քայլեմ,բայց սա իմն էր,իմ սեփականը,ընկերս էր կարծես....
_Ի՞նչ անեմ,կկարոտեմ քեզ,կսպաեմ,որ նորից ծաղկես,բողբոջես,հետո դեղնես,ու տեսնեմ նորից ես քեզ,նորից զրուցեմ ու ժպտամ քեզ հետ,եթե միայն կողքիդ լինեմ_......... :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Inna (28.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (28.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (29.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հիշու՞մ ես չէէ,ինձ օրագիրս,որ ուզում էի մի օր թրջվել անձրևի տակ,ուզում էի, որ շաատ ուժեղ թրջվեմ,նենց որ թեկուզ  հետո  հիվանդ պառկեմ,բոլորը թեկուզ վրաս ջղայնանային՝ հիշելով որ անձրևանոց չի եղել մոտս,ու ինատու եմ թողել տանը,հիմա   գիտես նորից սպասում եմ,ճիշտա աշունս եկելա,իրան էլ էի սպասում,բայց ինձ աշունն էլ խաբեց,մի քանի անձրներ տեղացին,ու  հետո դարձավ արևոտ, սովորական եղանակ...............Կարոտել եմ,անձրև եմ ուզում, շաաաաաաաատ երկար անձրև,որ հոգնեմ ու ասեմ բավ է,արև եմ ուզում.....
_Ու՞ր ես, արի,գոնե քեզանով ուրախանամ,գոնե մի փոքր տրամադրություն ունենամ........_

----------

Inna (28.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ժամանակի մեջ չափեր գծելով,
Անցյալի լուռ մտորումներում,
Գտա կոտրված սիրտը իմ, ու հավատը իմ կրկին...
Ամպերի քուլաների մեջ 
Գտա կորցրած իմ հոգին,
Սառած ձմեռային անտառում...
Քամիների ծակող մշուշում,
Գտա արցունքները իմ հին,
Ջնջված սառը անձրևներում... 
Գտա ժպիտներս կորցրած,
Խաղաղ աշնանային այն այգում...
Խաղաղ լճի ալիքներում,
Գտա փոթորկված իմ հոգին
Որ թափառում էր կարծես,
Տիրոջը հավետ  կորցրած.......


Գտել եմ հիմա կարծես իքնս ինձ,
Գտել եմ հայացքս,հավատը իմ հին,
Արցունքներս, ժպիտները իմ,
Նոր կյանք ու ամեն ինչ կրկի՛ն,
Նոր ձեռքբերումներով ու հրաշքներով լիուլի...._



_Ես ինձ համար նոր հրաշք եմ հայտնագործելու
Իմ աստղազարդ ու պտտվող երկնքում......
_ :Love:

----------

Inna (29.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (29.10.2010), unknown (29.10.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Փակել եմ աչքերը իմ  կամաց,
Ու պտտում է ինձ հանդարտ
Երազանքներիս աշնանային իմ այգին...
Եվ հրաշքիս  գլխապտույտից հարբած
Անձրևներ ու գույներ եմ ստեղծում,
Որ հարատև ու ընդմիշտ լինեն
Ինձ էլ ժպիտ պարգևեն....
Իսկ ծառերիս արմատներում
Հավատ,սեր ու ժպիտ եմ  ներարկում,
Որ երբեք, երբեք  չթառամեն
Ամուր կողքին իմ լինեն,
Բողբոջներ տան ու ապրեն........_

----------

E-la Via (10.11.2010), Inna (29.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (01.11.2010), Արէա (11.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Միթե՞ գրում եմ,որ պարապությունս գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեմ,
Միթե՞ գրում եմ,որ ասեմ,կարող եմ գրել,
Բայց սա ամենևին էլ գրել չէ,ու միայն խոսքեր կապելը քիչ է...
Ես գրում եմ,որ ազատվեմ հույզերիցս,մտքերիցս,
Երբեմն գրում եմ,որ լաց չլինեմ,
Որ ուժս դուրս չժայթքեմ,
Գրում եմ,որ հավատամ ինքս ինձ,
Իմ հորինած երազիս ու հավատքիս....
Գրում եմ,որ տեսնես դեռ երազում եմ,ես սպասում եմ...
Գրում եմ,որ երազներս  բազմապատկեմ,
Սեփական  հրաշքներս  իրականացնեմ,
Միթե՞ կարող եմ,ես հզոր ե՞մ....
Բայց հավատ դեռ փոքր կա,կլինի ու կմնա,
Ամուր գրկումս կպահեմ,
Քամիներում,թե մշուշում,
Լույս լինի,թե խավարում,
Այն պահում է,ինձ պահում է,այն ինձ հետ է
Իմ հույսն ու հավատն է իմ......._ :Ծաղիկ:

----------

E-la Via (10.11.2010), Inna (31.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (01.11.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

*  Չթողնե՛ս*
_Ինչքան կարող ես պարզիր ձեռքերդ դեպ վեր,
Գրկիր երկինքը ինչքան  որ կուզես,
Տարածիր երազներդ քամու հետ երկինք,
Թող սավառնեն թիթիեռնիկների պես,
Ու ամեն մարդու երազի հետ,
Թող քոնն էլ թոռչի հեռու հեռուներ.....
Երբեք չդադարես երազել ու ժպտալ երազումդ,
Երբեք չտխրես,որ չի ստացվում,
Դու ինքդ հզոր ես,դու ուժեղ ես,ու կարող ես,
Երբեք չպահես ոչինչ ներսումդ,
Չթողնես մտքերդ կրծոտեն հոգիդ,
Դուրս հանիր ամենը,դուրս հանիր հոգիդ,
Թող երկինքդ երբեք դատարկ չլինի
Միշտ աստղերով ու սեփական երազներով լեցուն լինի,
Երբեք ու երբեք տխուր չլինես,
Հարատեվ ուրախ ու միշտ պարզ լինես......_

----------

E-la Via (10.11.2010), Inna (31.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (01.11.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (02.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հանգստացիր օրագիրս,էլ չեմ գրելու,գոնե մի ժամանկ,որ մտքերս հավաքեմ,չեմ ուզում......կարողա և վաղը գրեմ,բայց չէէ,չեմ ուզում,մի քիչ դու էլ հանգստացիր,ուզում եմ տեսնեմ կփոխվեմ ես,կփոխվեն մտքերս ու իղձերս.....
Հանգստացիր օրագիրս բարի գիշեր քեզ,ամենաբարի ու ամենամաքուր,պարզ ու լուսավոր երազները քեզ..... :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Inna (02.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (02.11.2010), Արէա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Գիտես օրագիրս  չէի ուզում գրեի,բայց  պետքա ասեմ,որ մենակ չզգամ,պիտի ասեմ,չնայած էսօր օրվա մեջ էնքքաաան գրառելու մտքեր եմ ունեցել.....
_Վաղը քննության եմ_,այսօր  առավոտյան լավ պարապելեմ,բայց էսօր չգիտեմ ինչի մտքերս նորից էլի տանջում էին ինձ,վախ էլ չունեմ,ուղղակի մի տեսակ ինչ որ մի բան պակասումա,չգիտեմ ինչ որ մի մասնիկ,ու ուզում եմ,որ ոնց որ միշտ նենց էլ հիմա,ընկերներս գոնե կողքիս լինեն  վաղը,որ ես էլ ժպտալով մտնեմ ներս,նորից արագ ու շփոթված պատմեմ ու դուրս գամ........Չգիտեմ,չէի մտածում,որ էսօր էսպես կլինի,անսպասելին միշտ էլ լինումա,չնայած հույս ընդհանրապես չկար,բայց  իմ մեջ մի քիչ ուժա ավելացել,մի փոքր ժպիտ,որ վաղուց էր արդեն սպասում էի......

----------

Inna (08.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (10.11.2010), Արէա (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (08.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նորից բարև,նորից գրում եմ քեզ,չնայած որոշել էի մի քանի օր չմտնեի...... էսօր պատմելու շաատ բան ունեմ,բայց  տրամադրություն  ու հավես ընդհանրապես չունեմ,ուղղակի օրագիրս կհիշես երևի, երբ եմ լսել էս երգերը,երբ եմ լսում,ու էսօր նորից ուզում եմ լսեմ,որ նորից ժամերով մտածեմ.....





Ամեն ինչ նորից սկսվեց,նորից տխրում եմ,նորից պիտի հիշեմ,ու հենց էն ժամանակ,որ առանց էդ էլ տխուր էի..........

----------

Inna (08.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (10.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ո՞նց ես օրագիրս,ի/նչ տրամադրություն ունես,զայրույթ կա մեջդ,թե թեթև ես..........Գիտես մարդ օրվա մեջ քանի անգամա տրամադրություն փոխում,իմ մոտ, որ շաատ հաճախա լինում,բավականա մի հատված հիշեմ,ու կամ տրամադրությունս կփչանա էդ մտքերից,կամ էլ կարողա մի փոքր ժպիտ գա դեմքիս,բայց տվյալ պահին ապրածս ուրախությունը ետ բերել չեմ կարող.....
Էսօր որոշել եմ օրագիր ջան,_էլ չեմ տխրելու_,որովհետև ես մենակ ինձ եմ  վնաս պատճառում,ու էդ վատ տրամադրությունը ինձ մոտ երկար,շատ երկարա տևում.....
Ժպտալու առիթ ունեմ,շաատ ունեմ՝ _սիրածս եղանակը ինձ հետա_,ու ես ամեն օր ես եղանակի վրա շատ եմ ուրախանում,թեկուզ ներսումս ամեն ինչ խառն է,ու ինձ ավելի շատ հենց սա է ուրախություն պատճառում....ես _մենակ չեմ տվյալ պահին_ :Friends: ,գոնե հիմա,ընկերներ գոնե  կան կողքիս.......ու չգիտես ինչու մի բանի վրա էլ եմ ուրախանում, ու երևի ես եմ էս աշխարհում էսքան սպասում էդ օրվա գալուստին-_ծննդյանս օրվան_,ու հետաքրիրա,որ տարիների տարբերությունը քիչա լինում,ու երևի էս տարի էլ նույն մարդիկ,նույն շնորհավորանքները,նույն հեռախոսազանգերն ու նույն խոսքերը-միևնույննա ինձ համար էդ օրը հենց բացվումա,ուրեմն պիտի ժպտամ,թեկուզ ամեն ինչ լինի միօրինակ.............
_Ու թող ինձանից հետու մնան վատ մտքերն ու վատ տրամադրությունը,ես ուժեղ եմ,ու կհաղթահարեմ ամեն վատ տրամադրություն......_

----------

Inna (13.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (10.11.2010), Արէա (11.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Բարևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևև օրագիր ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան.....Էսօր առավոտվանից չգիտեմ ինչի ուրախ եմ,երևի էն երգին էր, որ հենց մետրոյից դուրս եկա,միանգամից լսեցի,մեկ էլ կուրսեցիներիս էդքան ծիծաղն ու ուրախությունը վարակին նման փոխանցվեց և ինձ......Չգիտեի,որ սիրում եմ,էդ երգը.........Երանի ամեն օր,տենց ուրախ երգերը բարձրավնեն տրամադրությունս.........
Ճիշտա  էդ երգը չեմ գտնի,որ դնեմ,որ դուք էլ ուրախանաք,բայց լավ  տրամադրությանս մեջ շաատ երգեր կան........._



.......
_Սրանք տխուր են,բայց քանի օրա հավեսով լսում եմ,չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞...



Բայց էս մեկը,միշտ էլ տրամադրությունա բարձրացնում_

----------

Inna (13.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (11.11.2010), Արէա (11.11.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագիրս երեկվանից ինչքան աշնանային ծառ ու տերև եմ տեսնում գնում ու նկարվում եմ,( չկարողացա դնել,որ դուք էլ տեսնեք,շաատ մեծ էր)մենակ տեսնեք ինչ հավեսա էդ համով օդի մեջ,ուրախ զգալ,չգիտեմ...ես ուրիշ ձև եմ ապրում էս աշունը.....մենակ ոնց որ էս աշունը ինձ չի լսում,ժլատացելա,գոնե,ասում եմ մի անգամ,մի օր անձրև գա,նստեմ պատուհանի մոտ ու թեյ խմելով վայելեմ,էն էլ  անգամ չեմ հոգնի ու չեմ վախենա երբեք անտառում մենակ  զբոսնելուց,կամ  էլ թեկուզ ընտանիքով փոքրիկ ճաշկերույթ կազմակերպելուց էս հրաշք եղանակին,հետո էլ նստես ու սուրճով վայելես ցուրտը՝աշնան ցուրտը,որի բուրմունքը յուրահատուկ թարմություն  է  բերում ինձ_.........
_Ուֆ-ուֆ,տենց էլի,մի քիչ էլ էսօր երազեցինքՀիմա էլ նստատծ Արամ Ավագյանի-Եկ  անձրև  դու-ն եմ լսում,ու՞ր եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեես գժուկս,արի էլիիիիի,վաաաաայ_


_Դուք էլ վայելեք_ :Love:

----------

Inna (13.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (11.11.2010), Արէա (11.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Բարևևևև՜և....էսօր անկապ էր  առավոտվանից,ու միևնույն ժամանակ հետաքրիր օր էր արդեն շարունակությունը.....չգիտեմ էդպես լինումա ուրիշների մոտ,բայց ինձ մոտ եղավ......Նենց հետաքրիրա,որ մարդ ինչքան էլ տրամադրություն չունենա,երազելը ստացվումա,ու երբեք այն տհաճ չի լինում,միշտ էլ ամեն անգամ մի նոր երազելու նյութ լինումա.....Երևի լավա,երևի մարդու հոգուց ու սրտիցա բխում ամեն ինչ.......
Հետաքրիրա երբեևէ կկորցնեմ էս ամեն ինչը,պատկեացումներս ու երազներս....չեմ ուզում,չպիտի լինի,որովհետև ինձ համար ամեն ինչից թանկ ինձ հարազատ դարձած,թեկուզ մի օր անիրական մնացած  պատկերներս ու երազանքներս են,ու այսօր ինձ թվումա  բոլորս  էլ ապրում ենք,որ իրականացնենք այն ինչը չունենք,որը իրականանալու է մի օր.......
_Թող հարազատ մտքերը իմ,
Դառնան մաքուր հավատ կրկին,
Թող սավառնեն տանիքից վեր,
Թող տարածեն հավատ ու սեր,
Միշտ ջերմություն ու բարություն,
Հոգու հավատ ու մաքրություն....._

----------

erexa (12.11.2010), Inna (13.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (14.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010), ՆանՍ (13.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երբեմն լինումա չէ՞,որ լռությունը ավելի շատ նշանակություն ունի,քան հազարավոր խոսքերը,կամ ինձ մոտ անգամ երաժշտությունը խոսում է իմ փոխարեն,էսօրվա չնայած շատ ուրախ տրամադրությանը մոտս էս երգը լսելու հավես եռաջացավ,մի տեսակ տխրելու հավես ունեմ,բայց ոչինչի չեմ հասնի դրանով,ուղղակի երբեմն հավեսա լինում լուռ մնալը,ոչինչ չկարողանալ ասելը.......


Երբեմն լինում է չէ,որ զգաս,թե ինչքան նախանձող ու դժբախտ մարդիկ կան կողքիդ,որ առանց իրենց ոչինչ ասելու,իրանք վեր են կենում ու վիրավորում,ու բառիս բուն իմաստով,հետո էլ ասում, թե պետք չի վիրավորվել.....չէ առաջին անգամը չի,որ վիրավորվեցի ու գրում եմ,կամ էլ հաշվի առնում..Երևի, որ պարապ են մնում,փորձում են քննադատել իրենց խոսքերին ուշադրություն ընդանրապես չդարձնող մարդկանց...........հետաքրիրա հանգստություն են ձեռք բերում էդ ժամանակ խոսելուց :Dntknw: .....
Չէ, երբեք ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնի,որովհետև իմ հանգստությունն է երևի,որ խանգարում է իրենց,նյարդայնացնում,կամ էլ բարկացնում է,որ երբեք չեմ խառնվում  իրենց ձանձրալի մտքերին,ծիծաղելի է,բայց իրենք էդպես էլ իրենց նմանների հետ կբանբասեն ու ոչնչի չեն հասնի....Թող նախանձեն միշտ էլ ունեցել եմ կողքիս նման մարդկանց,միշտ էլ եղել են,ուղղակի ես ինքս կամ չեմ նկատել,կամ էլ անուշադրության եմ մատնել,թող լինեն,իրենք ինձ երբեք չեն խանգարում,ես ինձ ավելի բարձրունքում եմ զգում,իրենք շաատ չնչին են ինձ համար,որ նեղանում են դիմացինին,ու երնբեք չեն փոխվի,էսօր ինձ վաղը մեկ ուրիշին կվիրավորեն առանց մտածելու........
Մեկ մեկ թող ուրախ,հետաքրիր  բաների մասին մտածեն,ու չփչացնեն իրենց հոգնած ու դժբախտ ուղեղները...........
Ինչքան ուրախ եմ հիմա,մի տեսակ ձյուն ուզեցի,որ գա էս պահին,երբա գալու իմ սիրելի Դեկտեմբերը :Rolleyes:  :Lilex: մի քիչ էլ ձյան մեջ վազեմ,ուրախանամ,վայելեմ սառնությունը :Vaii:

----------

Inna (13.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (14.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010), ՆանՍ (15.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_.......Էս շաբաթնել անցավ,դարձավ անցյալ,մնաց անցյալիս էջերում,չնայած էս երկու շաբաթներս շաատ խառը,մտածմունքներով ու անսպասելի օրերով լի էին.......Տեսնես կգա մի օր,որ չմտածեմ անցածի մասին,կգա էն օրը,որ վաղվա մասին ավելի շատ մտածեմ,քան երկեվա,կամ  1շաբաթ առաջվա,կամ էլ մի քանի ամիս առաջ անցածի մասին........._
Բա իմացել ե՞ք ի՜նչ հավեսա,երբ որ գիշերը ուշ քնում ես,բայց լինում ես ինչ որ ֆիլմի ազգեծության տակ.........Նենց եմ սիրում, երբ հավաքվում են ընտանիքով ու մեկ էլ հոպ ալիքներից մեկով լաավ,հետաքրիր կամ էլ թեկուզ արդեն տեսած,բայց շաատ սիրելի ֆիլմ ենք գտնում......Երեկ չէ առաջին օրը արտասահմանյան ֆիլմերից _«Սիրելի Ջոնն»_-էի նայում,նենց էի տխրել,չնայած մեկ անգամ տեսել էի,բայց էդ ֆիլմը  նայելիս առաջին անգամ մեծ հուզմունք եմ ապրել,ու անկախ ինձանից  նենց հոնգուր հոնգուր լաց եմ եղել.........ու էդ ժամանակ  մի պահ նկատեցի,որ եղբայրս զարմացած նայում է աչքերիս տեսնի լաց եմ   լինում,թե չէ՞...ու երբեմն լաց ինելիս իրենից էլ եմ ամաչում,թեկուզ ֆիլմի համար եմ լաց լինում,նենց հետաքրիր նայումա աչքերիս,ու մի տեսակ արդեն հանդարտվում եմ.....երկու օր առաջ  էլ էր էդպես,նորից չդիմացա,ու լաց եղա,ու էդ ֆիլմը իմ  ընկերներից մեկի բանաստեղծության տողերին շաատ նման էր,որը ցավոք պատահել էր հենց իր հետ,երբ վերադարձել էր բանակից,բայց էս ուրիշ տխուր պատմությունա,ինձ հետ   կապ չունեցող, ու ցավալիա, որ իրականում լինումա էդպես,երևի դրա համար էլ  տենց վատ զգացի,ու սրտով լաց էի լինում.........
.....Իսկ երեկ մանկությունս էի հիշել,ինձ էդ ֆիլմը իմ քույրիկներին ու տատիկենց տունն էր հիշեցնում,որ փոքր էինք հավաված էինք լինում էդ ֆիլմը շաատ շուտ-շուտ ցույց էին տալիս,կարծես գիտեին,որ հավաքված ենք  բոլորով.......էդ ֆիլմը   *«Кудряшки  Сую»*-ն էր,որ ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ կլիներ չէի տեսել,ու մամայի հետ շաատ ուրախացանք,որովհետև երկուսս էլ շատ ենք սիրում էդ ֆիլմը,ու հավեսով դիտեցինք բոլորով...._.Շաատ եմ սիրում էսպիսի ֆիլմեր դիտել ընտանիքիս հեեեեեեետ_ :Yahoo: .......
Բայց սրա ազդեծության տակ քնելը լրիվ ուրիշ էր,իսկ մյուս տիպի ֆիլմերի ազդեծությունը բոլորովին ուրիշ....

----------

Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (14.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

էէէէէէէէէէէ երեկ էլ էսօր էլ.բայց էսօր ավելի շատ օրս դասվեց լավ օրերիս շարքերի մեջ,նենց ուրախ եմ հիմա,որ ոչինչ տրամադրությունս չի փչացնի :Yahoo: ,էնքան ասելու բան ունեմ,բայց էլ չեմ հիշում մտքովս ինչա անցել էս քանի օրը,որ կարելի էր գրառել օրագրում,բայց մեկա շաատ լավ էր էսօր :Love: ,իսկ երեկ աշնան գրկում,չգիտեմ լրիվ ուրիշ էր,ես վերջապես հասկացա աշնանը իմ սիրելի տերևաթափով անտառում լինելը ինչ հավեսա,դէ էդքան էլ անտառ չէր,բայց ծառերի բազմազանությունը  հերիք էին,որ անտառ համարեի.....Ես հիացած եմ քեզանով աշունս :Rolleyes: .......
Ի՜նչ հաճելի էր տատիկի հետ դիտել իր ժամանակվա լավ ֆիլմերից ու մտածել,արդյո՞ք մի օր էլ ես էդպես կուրախանամ, երբ արդեն իմ ժամանակվա ֆիլմերից տեսնեմ տարիներ անց հեռուստացույցով......էնպիսի հաճույքով էի դիտում,որ կարծես նոր նկարահանված  ֆիլմ էր,ու նաև իմ սիրելիներից :Yes: ..._Շաատ լավ էր տատիկս,քեզ շաատ շաատ եմ սիրում_......Չէէէ,մեկա ինչքան էլ տանը չլինեմ,բայց շաատ մոտ լինեմ իմ տանը,մեկա կարոտելու եմ քեզ,կարոտելու եմ քե՛զ ընտանիքս,թեկուզ ամեն օր տեսնեմ,բայց մեկա իմ տան ջերմությունը ու հարստությունը երբեք ոչինչ չի փոխարինի :Ծաղիկ: .......Ես ո՞նց եմ ապրելու ուրիշ վայրում,եթե անգամ մի քանի օր կամ էլ ժամ, տանից հեռու չեմ դիմանում......
Երանի էսպիսի օրեր շատ շաաատ ունենամ,չնայած ինձանիցա կախված, բայց էնքաաաաաաաաաան ուրախ եմ,էնքան հավես էր.........էսօր մտածում էի էնքաան օրեր եմ ունեցել,որ ասել եմ էսօր կյանքիս ամենաերջանիկ օրն էր,ու հավատում եմ դեռ շաատ շատ եմ ասելու,ու դեռ շատ եմ էդպիսի օրեր ունենալու,թող դրանք միշտ հետս լինեն....._Շատ եմ սիրում ձեզ բոլորիդ,ում ունեմ,ով կողքիս են_.._Շաաատ եմ սիրում,առողջ ու երջանիկ լինեք_ :Kiss:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (18.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագրիկս եկել եմ ասեմ,որ էսօր էլի մեքենա եմ քշել,նենց հավես էր,չնայած մեջս վախ կա,բայց էդ շուտով էլ չի լինի,երբ վստահ լինեմ,երբ արդեն մաեն ինչ իմանամ տեղը տեղին.......հավեսա էլի,որ ամեն ինչ քիչ քիչ սկսում ես սովորել........Չնայած եղբայրս,որ ինձանից էդքան փոքրա, ինձանից լավա վարում,բայց կան պահեր,որ եսել էլ հաղթանակած եմ դուրս գալիս.Գիտես վաղը էլի լավ օրա,տեսնենք ոնց կանցնի.....Ուխ խաաաա՜աշ,տատիկի եփած,որ ոչմեկի ուրիշի եփածը չեմ փորձի.......Իսկ ավելի ուշ ֆիլմ եմ դիտելու ընկերներիս հետ.....Դե ինձ լավ օր մաղթիր,չնայած ուշ եմ քեզ գրում,բայց ոչինչ, ներելիա չէ՞  Անուշ երազներ ինձ ու քեզ_

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (21.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Դատարկ տողեր,
Դատարկ էջեր,
Ոչինչ չասող
Խուլ լռություն,
Միտք ցավեցնող,
Կեղծ նույնություն,
Մի բուռ ժպիտ,
Ունայնություն:
Սրտի կսկիծ,
Վշտի մեծ ծով,
Հոգի տանջող,
Մեծ  տխրություն:
Ցավի ծովում,
Ալեկոծում,
Ու այդ ծովում,
Սիրտ ցավեցնող,
Դատարկություն:


Բայց անցյալի
Փուչ էջերում,
Միշտ մենակ է 
Հույսը մնում,
Իսկ ապագան,
Պարզ, լուսավոր,
Թող նոր հույսեր 
Միշտ վառի,
Արթուն պահի,
Միշտ ջերմացնի
Աղավնու պես
Կյանք ճառագի
Սեր,ժպիտ,հավատ բերի......

----------

E-la Via (25.11.2010), einnA (21.11.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), KiLa (23.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (21.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010), ՆանՍ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչի՞ եմ սկսում արդեն շուտ հիասթափվել ինձ հարազատ դարձած մարդկանցից,միթե՞ այդքան դժվար է անկեղծ ու պարզ լինելը,երևի երբ նույն վերաբերմունքն ես ակնկալում դիմացինիցդ,դրա համար էլ նույնը երբեք չես ստանում,ու կասկածում եմ,որ կստանամ երբևէ......Ինչի՞ համար պետք է հավատամ,ու հետո մեծ հիասթափություն ապրեմ էն ընկերուհուցս ում ամեն բան վստահում ես,ում հետ օրվադ մեծ մասն ես անցկացնում,ով անգամ քույրիկի պես քեզ հետ հաց է կիսել,և քնել է կողք կողքի,ում համար միշտ մեջք ես հանդիսացել,և որի համար եղել ես միշտ հենարան ամեն հարցում....Չէ,նորից սխալվեցի,նորից վստահեցի,բայց գիտեմ,որ դաս չի լինելու ինձ,նորից կհայտնվի մեկը,ում նորից հարազատ համարելով,նորից կվստահեմ,արդեն մոռացած լինելով ամեն ինչ,կրկնվի նորից ամեն բան,նորից.....Բայց միակ լավը այս ամենի մեջ,նա է,որ արդեն զգույշ ես,գոնե երբեմն հիշում ես հետդ կատարվածը,բայց միայն սկզբում,որ խաբվել ես,որ ստել են,որ կեղծ են եղել...Թող շարունակեն ապրել ինչպես ուզում են,մի օր կզգան,իրենց կորցրածը,կզգան որքան մենակ են,իսկ իրենց զրուցակիցները  ուղղակի կլսեն իրենց,որովհետև ամեն խոսքում թաքնված մեծ սուտ է լինելու......._
_Ես մեկա հպարտ եմ,որ իրենց նման չեմ,ու երբեք էլ չեմ  լինի...._

----------

einnA (21.11.2010), erexa (29.11.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), KiLa (23.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (21.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010), ՆանՍ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Դուրս արի տանիցդ,
Վերև նայիր մի պահ,
Տե՛ս,ես ամպերիս վրա՜ եմ,
Նորից....Ճիշտ ես, նորի՜ց երազու՜մ եմ.........
Նոր հրաշքներ եմ վեր ուղարկում՛,ավելի վեր քան ես եմ,ավելին քան մյուսների երազներն են.....Թող սավառնեն ,թեկուզ վերջում ինձ չտեսնեն,ինձ համար մեկ է.....ես գիտեմ,որ  դրանք հույսով ու մեծ սիրով երկինք եմ ուղարկել,ուղարկել եմ,որ ինքս էլ երբեմն ուժ ունենամ երազելու,ուժ կրկին անգամ  աչքերս թույլ փակելու,ու նորից ու նորից պատկերացումներս երկինքի դատին հանձնելու......Ինձ համար մեծ լավատեսություն  են իմ երազանքները,ու երբեք չեմ դադարի երազելուց,որի կարողությունը որոշ մարդիկ կորցնում են շաատ վաղուց....Ինձ համար  թանկ են դրանք ինչպես ամեն ինչ, թող միշտ ապրեն ու հարատև լինեն,ու բոլոր այն մարդկանց  երազանքները,որոնք ինձ նման սիրում են երբեմն երազել.....Որոնք  քնելիս փակում են աչքերը, պատկերացնում են իրենց տանիքի վրա,մեկ բաժակ տաք շոկոլադով,տաք հագնված,իսկ հայացքը մեեծ լուսնին հառած,մեծ անչափ մեծ երազանքներով ու մտքերով....Կամ էլ արդեն լուսնի վրա  նստած, ինչպես լուսապայծառ ու արծաթե մեծ ճոճանակ,իրականացած երազներով ու նոր,հրաշք երազների մեծ հույսերով ....._

----------

einnA (26.11.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), KiLa (23.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (22.11.2010), Արէա (22.11.2010), Արևածագ (22.11.2010), ՆանՍ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ չի լինում ասելու ոչինչ,երբ զգում ես որ կարող ես և ոչինչ չգրել,չասել,երբ մեջդ չկան խոսքեր, չկա ուրախություն ու ժպիտ,չկա ոչինչ.........Թեկուզ անիմաստ համարեք էս գրառումս,եթե անգամ ոչ ոք չհասկանա գրառումիս իմաստն ու կարևորությունը,միևնույննա կգտնվի էս աշխարհում գոնե մեկը,որ կիմանա ինչ է սա.........Չեմ կարող էլ ոչինչ ասել,ամեն ինչ կար,ու էլ չկա,չկան ուրախ խոսքեր,ջերմացնող ու տաք օրեր,ամեն ինչ սովորական է ու լուռ........._

----------

einnA (26.11.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (29.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (25.11.2010), Արէա (26.11.2010), Հայուհի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Սիրում եմ մաքուր էջերը միշտ լցնել,տաք մտքերով ու խոսքերով,սիրում եմ,որ օրագիրս ուրախա լինում,երբ պատմելու այնքան կուտակված նյութ ու ուրախությունա լինում,որ մեկ էջը,մեկ անգամ պատմելը միշտ քիչա լինում,սիրում եմ,մարդկանց ուրախության,երբեմն էլ  մռայլության ու մտածմունքների մեջ,սիրում եմ,կողքից անցնելով դիտել այն մարդկանց,ովքեր ժամանակ չունեն մտածելու,ծիծաղելու,տխրելու,սիրում եմ տեսնել նրանց խոժոռված ու երբեմն էլ զայրացած դեմքերը......ու էսօր մի երթուղայինի վարորդ էնպես էր զայրացել,որ կողքից առանց ժպիտ նայել,կամ թեկուզ լսլել չէր լինում,լավ էր մենակ չէի,թե չէ կիմանային խելքս թռցրել եմ,ու ինձուինձ ժպտում եմ.......Լավա,որ երթուղային նստելիս համարյա միշտ հիշում եմ,ու մանրով եմ նստում,էսօր էլ էդ օրերից էր,բայց խեղճ պապիկի բախտը չբերեց,էդ մեքենաների ազդանշանների,իրար էդ խառնաշփոթում մեկը մյուսին տեղ չտալու ամբողջ զայրույթը թափվեց պապիկի գլխին.....ի՞նչ էր արել,ո՞ր ընդհամենը 5000դրամ էր տվել 2 հոգու համար,ամբողջ երթուղայինը,և ես ընկերուհիներիս հետ ընկած մեր գումարները առաջ էինք փոխանցում,որ էս պապիկի մանրը ետ տաին........
Բաաա,էսպիսի խառը, բայց ուրախ պատմություն էսօրվաինց...._

----------

Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (29.11.2010), Արէա (26.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ժպտաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա օրագիրս ու երգի ինձ հետ...._



*Այսօր միասին ենք երազելու,այսօր քո երազանքների իրականացման օրն եմ հայտարարել,թող կատարվեն քո ու բոլորիս դեռ անիրական  իղձերը*

----------

Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (29.11.2010), Արէա (29.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Կարող ես շնորհավորել ինձ օրագիրսսսսսսսսսսսս,ես վերջապես գտել եմ էն կորած մոլորված վարսահարդարիս,ու նորից դարձել էն նույն թիթիզ չոլկայով Մեմեն,մի քիչ ուրիշ մազերով,բայց նույն Մեմեն եմ........Նենց հավեսա նայում եմ հայելու մեջ ինձ ու չեմ ճանաչում,մի տեսակ խորթ ու անծանոթ դեմքա,միևնույն ժամանակ շատ հաճելիա էսպիսի փոփոխությունը,կարծես այս կերպարս ես չեմ,իսկ սրանից առաջինը լրիվ ես էի...ընդհամենը  սովորել էի լինել առանց չոլկա,ու ոչ էդքան թիթիզ,բայց չէէէ,ես թիթիզ չեմ,հաստատ,էդ թիթիզ ասվածը ինձ համար չի...........կարևորը որ նորից կարող եմ էէէն պուպուշ չոլկայից ունենալ........
Չնայած գիտեմ,որ եթե դասի գնամ կուրսեցիներս ինձանից շատ են ուրախանալու,որովհետև ինչքան ժամանակ էր համոզում էին՝
-Մեր,ինչ կլինի գնա կտրի էլի,էն երկար ու կարճից էլի.....էնքաա՜ան ասեցին ես ինքս ինձ կարոտեցի,ու ինքս որոշեցի գնալ փոփոխության....
Չգիտեմ,լավա,ուրախ եմ,երևի ուրիշ եմ դրանիցա,ո՞վ իմանա
Բայց այսքանի մեջ ծիծաղելին էնա,որ երեկ նույնը գրել եմ,ու այսօր այն չկար օրագրումս,այսինքն  երեկ տեսա,ու տխրել էի,բայց դե գրառում անողը ես եմ չէ՞,գոնե կարող եմ հիշել,ո՞նց եմ գրել,վատա որ էն ժամանակ գրառելուց ավելի ուրախ էի...._

----------

Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (29.11.2010), Արէա (29.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ուֆֆ օրագիրս իմ համար դասի էի գնում էլի,թե էդ կինը ինչ որոշեց ինձ մոտենա ու լաց լինի........Ես շատ ծանր եմ տանում նման տեսարանները,բայց էսօր չգիտես ինչու՞ չհավատացի էդ կնոջը... ականջակալներով գնում էի,զգացի,որ մեկը մոտենում է ինձ,մի կին էր,ու տեսա,որ խոսում է,արագ հանեցի ականջակալներս,որովհետև դրանցով ոչինչ չեմ լսում,ինձ թվաց թե ինչ որ մի հիվանդանոցի,կամ էլ իրեն պետքական վայրի տեղն է  ուզում իմանալ,հետո զգացի, որ թեման շեղվում է,ու կեսից սկսեց լաց լինել,թե հիվանդանոցում է իր երեխան,և դեղերի գումարը չի հերիքում,ու անգամ ձեռքի քիչ կոպեկները ցույց տվեց.......Չէ, իսկապես ես նման դեմքերում ժլատ չեմ,ուղղակի ես գիտեի,որ մայրիկիս նույն ձևի դեղերի համար ստեր հորինելով գումար են վերցրել,իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց էլ նորից մոռացած լինելով մայրիկիս դեմքը, նորից նրան սկսել են համոզել գումար վերցնելու համար...Ու էդ պահին ստեցի,ասելով,որ գումար չունեմ........վատ զգացի,էն էլ շատ,բայց իրենք մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհի վրա ազդելով,զգացմունքների վրա ազդելով փորձում են գումար վերնցնել,ստելով ու ստից լաց լինելով......Ես հեռացա,բայց հետո չգիտես ինչու անըդհատ ճանապարհին ուղեղումս դեռ պտտվում էին էդ կնոջ խոսքերը,անընդհատ շունչ էի քաշում,կարծես օդս  վերցրել էր,ու տարել իր հետ..........
Մի տեղ տրամադրությունս ընկավ,թե ինչի՞ հենց ինձ,հանգիստ գնում էի էլի,թող թողներ իմ մտքերի, ժամանակի ու զգացմունքների  հետ  մենակ........_

----------

erexa (29.11.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (29.11.2010), Արէա (29.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ մեկ պատահումա՞,որ միանգամայն ուրախությունից,ժպիտից,ու լիություից հետո,թեկուզ էդ պահին մենակ էլ ես լինում,բայց մի քանի վայրկյան հետո զգում ես,որ ներսումդ է ամեն ինչ մենակ,ներսիդ ուրախության ժամանակ եղած դողը միանգամից վերածվում է սառը,տհաճ քամու գոյության,որ անգամ թվում է,թե ոչ խոսել գիտես,ոչ տեսնում ես,ոչ լսում,ոչ մտածում ես,ոչ էլ զգում,ու էդ պահին դու կաս,բայց ինչ որ մասնիկ հաստատ կորցրել ես,քո ունեցած մասնիկներից............
Չգիտեմ,ինքս չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞,բայց  երբեմն լինումա,ու դրանից ոչ փախուստ ունես,ոչ էլ ցանկություն,ուղղակի  այն պատահումա,ուզես, թե ոչ........_

----------

Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (01.12.2010), Արէա (30.11.2010), ՆանՍ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Սովորական օր,սովորական ժամեր ամեն օրվա նման,դաս, դասից տուն, հոգնած,քունդ տանելով,մի քանի քանի ժամվա հանգիստ ու նորից նույնություն,ձանձրույթ...._


_Բայց երբեմն  կան երգեր,որ փոխում են տրամադրությունդ,կամ ավելի են հանգտացնում,թողնելով քեզ նույնությանդ մեջ,վայելելով այն....._

----------

Inna (01.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (01.12.2010), Արէա (01.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ էս ինչքան կարոտա հավաքվել մեջս օրագիրսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսս..... բարևևևև...........Գիտե՞ս մի օր,մի ժամ չգրելս էլ արդեն ամեն ինչ կուտակումա մեջս,չգիտեմ մեկ լավա,մեկ վատ.......Բայց շաաատ ուրախ տրամադրությունա մոտս,ես գիտեմ,որ ինձ ուրախ ես դու սիրում,բայց գիտես մի քանի,չէ,շաաատ առիթներ ունեմ ուրախ լինելու,ինչպես այն ժամանակ,որ անկախ ինձանից ժպտում էի....չնայած լինում է օրվա մեջ մի պահ,որ միանգամից կարծես արև չի լինում,ամպերը մթնում ու կուտակվում են երեսիս,բայց ես չեմ թողնի,պիտի ժպտամ,պիտի ուրախ լինեմ........
Եկելաաաաա,իմ Դեկտեմբերնա եկել,ես ամբողջ տարի սպասել եմ մեկ Աշնանս,մեկ էլ Դեկտեմբերիս,հենց անցնումա չէ,ես սկսում եմ կարտել էս ամսվան....նախ պիտի շնորհավորեմ բոլորի Դեկտեբերի 1ը,թեկուզ ուշացումով,բաաայց շաատ ուրախ ու ջերմ սրտով,չէ՞ որ, ուշացումովն էլ շնորհավորանքա,մեկ էլ պիտի ասեմ,որ շաատ ուրախ եմ եղել էս քանի օրը՝ ես նոր հեռախոս ունեմ,նենց պուպուշնաա,բացի այդ մի քանի ուրախ նորություն եմ իմացել,որ չէի սպասում..........Ինչքաաա՜աաան անակնկալներ են եղել,ու դեռ պիտի լինեն,որ չեմ իմացել,էնքաաան եմ սիրում անսպասելի անակնկալներ և մատուցել,և ստանալ,սիրում եմ ընտանիքիս ու շնորհակալ եմ ամեն ինչի համար......._
*Մնումա սպասեմ էդ օրվան,իմ օրվաաան,չեմ դիմանում.....*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (05.12.2010), Արէա (03.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Մոռացել եմ ասել օրագրիկս,երեկ իմ փոքր ժամանակվա նկարն էի տարել հետս դասի,էն,որ 1տարեկան եմ,ու երբ դասախոսս ու ընկերուհիներս տեսան էնպիսի խոսքեր ասացին,էնքաան ամաչացրին,որ....Մեկն ասումա,ոնցոր քո աղջիկը լինի,մեկն էլ, եթե աղջիկ ունենաս հենց էսպիսինա լինելու,կամ ավելի սիրուն,մյուսը  նենց գոռաաց վաաայ հլը աչքերը նայեք նույն սիրուն աչքերն են,բա ունքերը,թշիկներըըըՍիրում եմ,որ մարդիկ անկեղծ են,չնայած քիչ են,բայց կան.....Դե չեն թողնում էլի,որ մի վայրկյան տխուր մնամ,թեկուզ նկարս էլ չլինի չէ՞,էնքաաան լավ խոսքեր կասեն,որ  կդառնամ քայլող ժպիտ....
Շնորհակալ եմ,որ սիրում եք ինձ,բայց որ նեղանում եք էէէէ..._

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (05.12.2010), Աբելյան (04.12.2010), Արէա (04.12.2010), ՆանՍ (04.12.2010), Շինարար (03.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Բա,ասեցի նեղացել են մոռացա պատմեմ ինչի՞.......Օրագիր ջան,ես մեղավոր չեմ,ինչ անեմ,մի հատ պուճուր,հա,շաատ պուճուր թթու խոսք եմ ասում,նեղանում են,բա՞ որ հանկարծ ես եմ ասում,ուֆ ես նեղացա հա,ու եթե էդ պահին երկու նեղացկոտ իրար հետ միանգամից նեղանում են չէէէէ.....Թող ու փախի....Չգիտեմ էս անգամ որոշել եմ,էլ չեմ ասելու վայ լավ անցած լինի,էս անգամ անգամ հինն էլ կմոռանամ,բայց վերջին պահվածքից ես եմ նեղացել,ու չեմ բարիշելու.......Հետաքրիրա,որ երբեք մտքովս չի անցել,որ մարդուն կարաս համարես մոտիկ,սիրտդ բացես,ասես մի նեղվի,հիմա մենակ չես,ես կողքիդ եմ,թեկուզ քո ընկերուհին վատն էր,բայց հիմա ես կողքդ եմ, չնեղվես,ու հանկարծ էդ մարդը  մոռանալով ամեն ինչ նեղանումա,բայց էն էլ իրան շատ կոպիտ պահելով.....
Ուֆ չգիտեմ,որ ասեմ լավա,նեղացած լինելը, չէ՛,անհանգիստ ես,մեկա էս անգամ ես մեղավոր չեմ,էս անգամ ես եմ նեղացել,ու չեմ բարիշելու_

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (05.12.2010), Արէա (05.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Չգիտեմ,մեկա ոչ մեկի վատը չեմ ցանկանում,ասա գոնե քիչ նյարդային լինեն է,չես սպասում,որ կարողա տենց պահեն իրենց,ու միանգամից զարմանում ես.........Ոչինչ իրանց էլ կսովորենք_-Ի՞նչ անեմ,նույն գրառումից երկու անգամ էի գրառել :Blush:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), unknown (05.12.2010), Արէա (05.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Բարև ինձ հարազատ դարձած ընկերոջ նման օրագիրս.........Դու գիտե՞ս,որ ես Տերյան շաաատ եմ սիրում,ու իր ամեն մի ստեղծագործույթունը թանկ եմ համարում,երևի որ ինքս էլ իր նման աշուն եմ սիրում, դրանիցա,բայց դեռ դպրոցական տարիքից սիրել եմ կարդալ իր գործերը,չնայած որ բոլորն ասում էին.
-Էէէ,ի՞նչ գրողա ո՞ր,-բայց մեկա ես համաձայն չէի ոչ մեկի հետ,ու չէի լսում ոչ մեկին,մինչ այժմ էլ սիրում եմ կարդալ իր ստեղծագործությունները,որոնք կարծես ամեն անգամ նոր  են ու հարզատ են թվում ինձ,չնայած դպրացական տարիքում այսքան շատ չէի սիրում աշուն,բայց հիմա.......Ուզում եմ,որ էս ստեղծագործությունը լինի իմ օրագրում,չգիտես ինչու՞ երբ էսօր նորից վերընթերցեցի  այն ,շաատ սիրեցի...._



_Դարձար դու և սիրտըս տխուր է.
Հնչիր-եգից անուշ.
Քո ձայնը այնքան մաքուր է,
Այնքան հարազատ մի հուշ.
Բայց սիրտըս արդեն խոնարհել է,
Հոգիս արդեն մարել.
Թեթև է արդեն ներելը,
Բայց....անհնար է սիրել..._ 

_Ինքը ինձ հետ կապ չունի ընդհանրապես,ու թեկուզ տխուր է,բայց մեկա շատ անուշ ու լավն է.....Մեկ է տխրությունն էլ երբեմն հաճելի է հոգուդ..._

----------

E-la Via (05.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (05.12.2010), Արէա (05.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

Նայում եմ,նայում գրածներիս,ուզում եմ էսօր էլ  ուրախ գրառում ավելացնել օրագրումս,բայց էսօր ամենաշատը չէի սպասում,որ ՝էսքան կհիասթափվեմ :Cry: ,ուֆֆֆ-(էս խոսքը չեմ էլ սիրում,բայց մեկ-մեկ նենց հավեսով եմ ասում,կարծես լավ խոսք է),բայց արդեն իսկապես հոգնել եմ,հոգնել եմ անընդհատ տխրելուց մի փոքր առիթի համար,երևի զգացմունքային եմ,բայց ինչի են էդքան կոպիտ մարդիկ,կամ ինչի եմ ես էդքան շուտ նվիրվում շատերին.........Լավա,գոնե կկարողանամ ճանաչել մարդկանց իրենց իրական դեմքերով..........Պիտի փոխվեմ, գիտեմ,որ անհնարա,բայց հիմա ամենաշատը ես հենց դա եմ ուզում........չգիտեմ չեմ կարում նենց պահեմ կարծես ոչինչ էլ չի եղել,մեկա ուշ թե շուտ մատնում եմ ինձ...Ի՞նչ անեմ,երևի երբ շաատ ես ուրախ լինում,տխրությունը արագ դուռտ թակումա,դե ես էլ չեմ կարողանում դիմանալ ու  տխրում եմ :Dntknw: ........
_Գիտեմ կանցնի,դեռ էնքաաան լավ օրեր կան առջևում,ուրախանալ է պետք,կանցի, ամեն ինչ կանցնի_........Արդեն ինքս ինձ հույս եմ տալիս ::}:

----------

E-la Via (17.12.2010), Inna (08.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (12.12.2010), Արէա (07.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Բացիր պատուհանդ
Ամբողջ հոգով դուրս հանիր,
Դուրս վանի՛ր փուչ խոսքերն ու դառնությունը,
Դուրս վանի՛ր ձանձրույթդ ու տխրությունդ,
Թող հոգիտ նորից դառնա պարզ ու վճիտ,
Հուր ու կրակ,քաղցր ու ջինջ,
Թող նորից մտքերդ վեր ճախրեն,
Թող թիթիռների պես երազներ հյուսեն,
Թող աչքերդ արցունք էլ չտեսնեն,
Հավետ ժպտան ու ջերմացնեն....._ :Blush:

----------

E-la Via (15.12.2010), Inna (08.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (12.12.2010), Արէա (07.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Վաաա՜աաայ արդեն 9րդ էջն եմ հասել օրագրիս,բայց կարծես երեկ լիներ, որ նոր էի գրանցվել այստեղ,չնայած մեկ տարի արդեն անցել է,որ նոր  էի բացել օրագիրս,ու թերթերին գրառումներ էի անում,կարծես երեկ էր էդ ամեն ինչը......բայց, 7ամիս առաջ էր...ինչքա՜ն շուտ անցավ ժամանակը,ինչքա՜ն շուտ անցավ ամբողջ էս տարին,ճիշտա դեռ մի քանի շաբաթ էլ կա տարվա ավարտին,բայց էս տարին ամենաանհնարին, ամենաանսպասելի ու  ամենահրաշալի պահերով է ողողել օրերս.....
Ի՜նչ լավա,գրելը,մտքերը երբեմն թղթի հետ կիսելը, ,չէ՞ որ եթե  դրանք տարիներ հետո  միայն  ես կարդամ,մեկա ամեն տողն էլ հուշ է,քաղցր և անգին հուշ, անցյալի շաատ փոքր կտոր, թանկ կտոր,հիշողութուն......Երբեմն կան մտքեր, որ միայն ինքդ քեզ հետ ես ուզում կիսել,պատմել,վերլուծել,ու լսել միայն  քեզ,ու էլ ոչ մեկին........_

*Բայց գիտեմ,որ անցածի համար պետք չէ ափսոսալ,պետք է ապրել ներկայով և հուսալ,որ ապագայում ավելի հրաշաի օրեր են լինելու,որ երազի պես անցնելու են.....*

----------

Inna (08.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (12.12.2010), Արէա (11.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010), Շինարար (08.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ օրագիրս էսքան ուրախություն երբեք չեմ ապրեեեեեել......Չէս պատկերացնում ինչքա՜ն ուրախ եմ,որ էսքան լավ ծնունդ  եմ անցյկացրել,ես էսպիսին էլ սպասում էի,մի քանի երազանք ունեմ,որ չիրականացան,բայց դրանք մոտ են ես գիտեմԵս կսպասեմ..........Էնքաաան եմ ժպտացել այսօր,չգիտեմ էնքան եմ ուրախացել,ու եկա տուն,մտա Ակումբ ու ավելի շաաատ ուրախացա.իսկապես չէի սպասում,որ էսքան մարդիկ կան,որ կողքս են,ինձ գնահատում,ու սիրում են,որ թեկուզ ինձ քիչ ճանաչելով իրանք էնպիսի խոսքեր են ինձ ասում,որ հարազատին երևի կդժվարանային ասել.........
Առավոտվանից տրամադրված գնացել եմ թիթիզացել եմ,ու միանգամից դասի,էնտեղ էնքաան շնորհավորանքներ,որ այտերիս վրա ազատ տեղ չէր մնացել.հետո լրիվ մեկ այլ ուրախություն ընկերուհիների ու հարազատների հետ ծնունդ նշել,վաաայ էնքան եմ ժպտացել,պարել,դեմքիցս եթե մի վայրկյան ժպիտս իջելա,ամոթ ինձ,.........էլ տորթոտեցին ինձ,էլ էնպիսի կենացներ ասեցին,որ երեբեք չէի լսել,էն էլ աղջիկը,որ էդպիսի կենաց ասի,էլ խմեցինք շամպայնով նշեցինք,հիմա ոնցոր քունս տանումա,դրանիցա երևի ,կարևորը անցնի,էնքաաան եմ նկարվել,իմ սիրած բոուլինգից խաղացել,իսկ նվերներիս մասին խոսքեր չունեմ.........Իսկ երբ տուն եկա,սպասվածից ավելի շատ նվերներ եմ ստացել Ակումբի ընկերներիցս,ու էսքան ուրախ երբեք չեմ եղել,անընդհատ թռչկոտում էի,ու ասում,երանի միշտ սենց ուրախ լինեմ....
Կան մարդիկ,որ մոռացել են կամ չեն հիշել ծննդյանս օրը,ոմանք պարտավոր էլ չէին,բայց ոմանց կսպասեմ,իսկ ոմանց համար էլ եթե տխրելու առիթ կա,էսօր չեմ տխրի,թող մնա մի ուրիշ օր......թող իրենք լավ լինեն,թեկուզ չեն հիշել ինձ,ես երբեք վատություն չեմ ցանկանում իրենց
Նորից ապրեք բոլորդ սկսած հարզատներիցս,ու վերջացրած մոտ ու թեկուզ հեռու,ինձ անծանոթ ու թանկ ընկերներիցսՄիշտ կողքս մնաք,իմ քայլերի հետ,դուք էլ հետս քայլ գցեք,հարատև կողքիս լինեք,սիրում եմ ձեզ_

----------

E-la Via (15.12.2010), einnA (10.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Inna (11.12.2010), Lianik (10.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Moonwalker (11.12.2010), Nare-M (11.12.2010), unknown (12.12.2010), Արէա (11.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչքան լավա,որ մարդու սիրտը ուրախությունից իր տեղը չի գտնում,որ զգում ես կարծես օդը չի հերիքում,որ կարծես աշխարհի մարդկանց ուրախությունը մի օրով նվիրել են քեզ,բայց իմը ոնցոր երկարա գնում,մի օրով չիերանի մի քիչ էլ մնա........
Կարծում եմ մարդ ուրախ ժամանակա հարուստ լինում,թե չէ գումարը էդքան էլ կարևոր չի........
Չէ,մեկա ես ինձ ուրախ անչափ շատ եմ սիրում,թեկուզ ոմանք եսասեր համարեն,ճիշտա էդ էդպես չի,բայց ես ուրախ,կարծես պատրաստ լինեմ որ հեսա երկնքից աստղա իջնելու ձեռքերիս մեջ, իր գրկում թանկ պահած,  իրականացած  իմ երազանքներով_

_Ի՜նչ լավաաաաաաաաաաա՜աաաաաաաաաաա....._
_Աչքերիս մեջ ուրախություն, վառվող ժպիտ իմ դեմքին,
Պայծառ օրեր ու անձրևներն իմ երազած,
Իմ աստղերը երկնքից իջած՝ իմ ձեռքերում դեռ վառվում են,
Կատարվում են երազանքներս բաղձալի ու երազած.........._

----------

E-la Via (15.12.2010), Inna (11.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Moonwalker (12.12.2010), Nare-M (25.12.2010), unknown (12.12.2010), Արէա (11.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչի՞,ինչի՞ նորից կորավ.նորից անցավ էն ժպիտը,որ գիտեի կողքս էր.....Լինումա չէ՞,որ գիտես թե չէէ,էլ չես տխրելու,մեկ էլ հանկարծ միանգամից չգիտես որտեղից կարծես մեկը քամու նման գալիսա ու տանում ժպիտդ......Տխուր եմ....ի՞նչ կլիներ,որ մի քիչ երկար մնար ժպիտս,ախր ինչ կլինեե՜եր.......
Չեմ կարում էլ գրեմ,էսօր խոսքեր չկան,էսօր երգը իմ տեղը կխոսի......._

----------

Inna (13.12.2010), Moonwalker (12.12.2010), Nare-M (25.12.2010), unknown (18.12.2010), Արէա (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ուզում եմ,որ ժպտաս,
Ծաղկես ու փայլես,
Ուզում եմ նորից երազես,
Որովհետև քո երազանքներն են,
Որ օգնում են ինձ նորից փայլել,շողեր տալ:
Ծաղկի՛ր գարունս,
Ժպտա արև՛ս,
Ուրախ եղիր օրագրի՜կս,
Որովհետև քեզանից է գալիս իմ ժպիտը,
Եվ ինձանից են գալիս քո ջերմ ու անգին տողերը......

_
Չգիտեմ,էսօր նույնությունա,բայց ուզում եմ անցնի,ուզում եմ դառնա գարուն.ծաղկի ու հետո էլ դառնա մեեծ տերևաթափ,որին այնքան շատ եմ ես սիրում.....Ուզում եմ գրել,բայց դադարը երբեմն խանգարումա,որ մատերս նորից շարժեմ,որ նորից գարուն,կամ աշուն երգեմ,նորից երազեմ,կամ էլ մենակ տխրեմ.........Ծաղկիր գարունս,
                    Երգիր աշունս,
                    Ժպտա արևի պես,
                    Մնա միշտ այդպես....._

----------

Inna (15.12.2010), Nare-M (25.12.2010), unknown (18.12.2010), Արէա (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ մեկ նենց շատ եմ կարոտում քեզ,մեկ մեկ էնքան եմ ուզում անընդհատ գրել,անընդհատ լցնել էջերդ,բայց գիտես անգամ չգիտեմ ու՞ր եմ գնում,ինչի՞ համար եմ էսքան գրում,պատմում իմ մասին,ումա՞ պետք,ու չեմ հարցնում,որ գրեն վա՜յ ինչի՞  ես տենց գրել,ուղղակի իմաստ չեմ գտնում էլ,չգիտեմ կլինե՞մ էստեղ շատ երկար,կշարունակե՞մ երազներիս թևեր տալ,չնայած էնքաաան եմ սիրում էսպես գրել,ես էնքան ստեղծագործություններ եմ գրել  էստեղ,էնքան մտքեր եմ փոխանակել,նենց տրամադրությունների մեջ եմ եղել,որ  երբեք չեմ մտածել,որ ես կարող եմ էդպիսին լինել,էդքան երազել,մտածել,մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ էդ ես եմ,ես չգիտեի,որ ես էդքա՜ան երազկոտ եմ,որ էդքան զգացմունքային եմ,եես ամեն փուչ առիթից էնքան եմ ուրախանում,որ ինքս հետո զարմանում եմ,ինչի՞,ի՞նչ կար էդքան ուրախանալու,մի օր ամեն ինչ դառնալու է զրո......չգիտեմ.....Սիրում եմ էս օրագիրս,ուրախ եմ,որ ես կարողացել եմ գտնել մեջս գրելուս ցանկությունը,էսպես էնքան  հեշտա ստեղների վրայով արագ ակնթարթորեն անցկացնել մատներս,ու գրել կամ հոգեվիճակիս,տրամադրությանս,կամ էլ առօրյաիս մասին..հետո էլ ժպտալ երբեմն՝ տեսնելով, որ ընկերներիցս մի քանիսը սիրում են,որ գրում եմ,սիրում են թե ինչպես եմ երազում,և ընդհանրապես սիրում են ինձ ինչպիսին ես  կամ........ու_ *կմնամ միշտ էդիսին,չեմ փոխվելու,էդ ես եմ*.....

----------

E-la Via (15.12.2010), erexa (15.12.2010), Inna (17.12.2010), Nare-M (25.12.2010), unknown (18.12.2010), Արէա (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վաաաաայ վերջապես որոշեցիր Ան,որոշեցիր որ պիտի հետս լինես,դու էլ մտնես էս աշխարհի մեջ,տարբերվող  ու հետաքրիր աշխարհի մեջ, դու էլ կիսվես,ախր նենց հավեսա Ակումբում,իմ համար էդքաան չէ,ես ընկերուհիներիս ու օրագրիս վրա եմ մենակ ուրախանում,բայց հիմա արդեն անչափ ուրախ եմ,որ արդեն դու էլ ես լինելու,դու էլ արդեն կգրես,որի մասին վաղուց մտածել ենք  իրար հետ.....Չնայած ամբողջ օրը տեսնում եմ քեզ,բայց մեկա մենք իրար հետ էլ քուրեր լինեինք չէ,ամբողջ կյանքներս չէր հերիքի մեզ :Blush: .........Չգիտեմ շաաաատ ուրախացրիր,ու սպասում եմ գիտես չէ՞,որ գրես,սպասում եմ չմոռանա՛ս....

Իսկ այ երեկ,երեկ լրիվ վերջն էր,ինչքա՜ն լավ էր,էս անգամ երկուսով էին երեխեքից,բայց մեկա,էդ մեզանիցա,որ չթողեցինք էնպես լինի,որ տխուր անցնի էդ օրը,չգիտեմ տեսար վերջին վայրկյանն էր,որ արդեն պիտի վերջանար ամեն ինչ,էէէ ժամը 3ն էև,բայց գիտես հիշում եմ,որ անգամ ամբողջ գիշեր արթուն էլ մնաինք չէ,չէր հերիքելու,ոնց էն օրը,որ ամբողջ դասին քնած էինք :Wacko: ,լավ էր դասախոսը չտեսավ,թե չէ :Angry2:  :Nono:    դու *բալետն ու վառարանդ չմոռանաս*.........Ինչքան օրեր էն եղել,որ սենց ուրախացել ենք իրար հետ,երբեեք չեմ մոռանա,անգամ եթե չտեսնեմ քեզ,հեռու,շատ հեռու լինեմ էստեղից...
Մեկաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա,աշխարհի չափ ուրախ եմ :Yahoo: ,որ հետս ես,ու թեկուզ առավոտները չտեսնեմ,գոնե սենց հեշտ կգտնեմ քեզ,հոգեվիճակիդ մասին կիմանամ,ու կլսեմ :Love:  :Kiss: Շաաատ եմ սիրում քեզ ընկերուհիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիս :Crazy:  :Yes: ճիշտա,դու ես...
_Էսօր օրագիրս մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվել եմ,մի քիչ տարբեր գրառում եղավ,մենախոսություն էր,բայց պետք էր...._

----------

Inna (17.12.2010), Nare-M (25.12.2010), unknown (18.12.2010)

----------


## Rainbow Girl

Մեր ջան ես էլ եմ քեզ շատ սիրում ու երբեք չեմ մոռանա իրար հետ անցկացրած ամեն վայրկյաններն ու ժամերը: :Hands Up: Ամեն անգամ կհիշեմ քեզ ու քո բարի խորհուրդները: :Xeloq:  Դու եղել ես իմ ընկերուհիներից ամենաբարին ու ամենալավը,ով ամեն ինչ արելա ինձ համար,որպեսզի ես ինձ լավ զգամ նույնիսկ ամենատխուր պահին: :Sad:  Ես քեզ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում: :Wink:  Դու հրաշք ես :

    Դու ես իմ գանձը,արևն ու լույսը,
    Դու ես իմ կյանքը,կրակն ու հույսը, 
    Դու ես իմ անհոգ կյանքի ընկերը,
    Ես սիրում եմ քեզ իմ խենթ,իմ բարի, 
    Դու ես, չորս տառով իմ գժուկ ՄԵՄԵ:   Էդքան էլ լավ չի ստացվել,բայց մի խոսքով պատկերացնում ես չէ ինչքան եմ քեզ սիրում:::: :Smile:  :Wink:  :Tongue:  :Love:

----------

Inna (23.12.2010), unknown (20.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

Չգիտեմ էս տարի ինչի,բայց նոր տարվա հավես չունեմ,ուզում եմ արագ անցնի,չնայած նրան, որ արդեն վաղուց պատրաստվում ենք,աղջիկները ինձ լավ կհասկանան :Wink: ,բայց երբեմն հաճելիա էդ աշխատանքը :Viannen 10:  :Clean: ,իսկ երբեմն էլ ուզում ես ծուլանալ........Ես անհամբեր սպասելու եմ,որ բլինչիկը ինքս պատրաստեմ,անցած տարի եմ սովորել,ու լավ էլ ստացվելա էէ :Blush:  :Tongue: Չգիտեմ,երևի մինչ էդ կտրամադրվեմ :Dntknw: Ուզեմ,թե չուզեմ, չէ՞ որ ինքս պիտի դեռ նվերներ ընտրեմ,որ ուրախացնեմ հարազատներիս,ընկերուհիներիս,ու երևի էդ ժամանակ էլ կտրամադրվեմ,էնքան եմ ուզում շուտ գա էդ ժամը 12ի պահը :Santa: ,ու նոր հրաշքներ պարգևի բոլորիս,նոր իղձերի իրականցում բերի ամենքիս :Vaii: ,մեկ էլ շուտ գա,որ քնությունս տամ,հանգիստ շունչ քաշեմ,բայց մինչև գաա՜աա :Shout: 


Լավ առաջ չնկնեմ,երազեմ,բայց էս երգը տրամադրեց ինձ Նոր  Տարվան,,իմ ամենասիրելի երգերից մեկնա,որը տարվա, որ եղանակին էլ լսեմ,ինձ ձմեռվա,ու հատկապես Նոր  Տարվա շունչ ու հավեսա բերում :Ton: ..........Last Christmas I give you my heart :Sulel:  :Admin: Ուրախացեք քիչ մնաց,*շուտով Նոր Տարի էէէէ*.........

----------

E-la Via (08.01.2011), Inna (23.12.2010), Nare-M (25.12.2010), unknown (20.12.2010)

----------


## Meme

_Երկար ընդմիջում,թվացյալ հավերժ բաժանում.........Չգիտեմ,էսպիսի երկար ընդմիջում դեռ չեմ ունեցել,բայց երանի էլ չլինի,սակայն  միգուցե մի օր էլ  էջերդ դառնան գեղեցիկ վարդի թոռոմած թերթեր,դու լինես,բայց ինձ համար ու նշանակություն էլ ունենաս միայն ինձ համար.............Այսքան օրվա ընթացքում,էնքան ասելիքա կուտակվել,որ հիմա էլ չեմ հիշում,ինչ կար պատմելու,ուրախ լինի,թե տխուր,կամ ուղղակի կիսվելու նյութ,ամեն օր երեկոյան արդեն հանգստանալիս, մի պահ, երբ փակում էի աչքերս պատկերացնում էի,որ արդեն գրառել եմ այն, ինչը պետք էր, որ մնար իմ օրագրում,ու դրոշմվեր հիշողությանս մեջ....Բայց տխրելու առիթ դեռ չունեմ,այսինքն ինքս էլ չգիտեմ,ինչ կլինի՞,բայց առջևում ուրախ օրեր կան,քննություններ ու ժպիտներ կան վառ,իսկ տխուր ու մտքամոլոր տրամադրությամբ կփաչնեմ ամբողջ ուրախ օրերս ինձ սպասվող............
_

_ՄՈՌԱՑԱ--հնարավորա էս տարի էլ գրառում չլինի օրագրումս,բայց պիտի ասեմ,որ ինչին սպասում էի,որ պիտի կատարվեր,անցած Նոր Տարուն,ու անգամ ամենաանսպասելին էլ կատարվեց այս տարում-- Իսկապես էնքաան ուրախ պահեր են եղել,էնպիսի ուրախ օրեր,անսպասելի,լրիվ անսպասելի իրադարձություններ,որտեղ ինքս մենակ եմ եղել,որ երբեք չեմ մտածել,որ հնարավորա,որ կարող եմ գլուխ հանել, նույն տարվա մեջ ինքս շատ փոփոխություններ եմ նկատել,որ եղել են,էնքան երազի նման օրեր եմ անցկացրել,որ անգամ մտքովս չէր անցնի,բայց ես տեսա էդ ամեն ինչը շնորհիվ ձեզ՝  Ծնողներս,ապրեք,երկար շաատ երկար,թող երբեմնի տխրություն թվացող պահը 100տարվա ժպիտ դառնա,ու ուղեկցի ձեզ,ողջ ձեր կյանքում,ես շնորհակալ եմ,որ ունեմ ձեզ..........Չգիտեմ,անգամ մեկ մեկ ինքս ինձ մտածում էի,ո՞նց, ե՞ս,իսկապե՞ս,կարող ե՞մ,ու հետո էլ շարունակվում էր՝ Վաաաաաաաաախ Շնորհակալ եմ,Ուռաաաաաաաաաա......Ես էս տարի հրաշքներ եմ գտել ինձ համար,դրանք իմ հիշողությունների մեջ են,դեռ ապրում են,ու կապրեն էնքան ինչքան ինքս կլինեմ,դրանք ամենաթանկ զարդի նման պահելու եմ սրտիս ու հուշերիս մեջ.....Ես  ցանկանում եմ բոլորին, հետո էլ ինձ էսպիսի շաատ ուրախ օրեր ու լավ տարիներ,իմաստություն ու խելք տվող շատ  օրեր,բայց այդ օրերն էլ թող  իմաստ տալիս, երբեք ցավով չհասկացնեն,չնայած էդպես էլ չի լինի,բայց......._

----------

E-la Via (28.12.2010), Inna (02.01.2011), Moonwalker (28.12.2010), Nare-M (28.12.2010), unknown (31.12.2010), Արէա (13.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ես միշտ գրում եմ քեզ, երբ շաատ տխրություն,կամ ուրախություն,կամ էլ շտապ կիսվելու նյութա լինում կուտակված հոգումս,բայց գիտե՞ս էսօր ուզում եմ գրել գալիք տարվա մասին,չէ՞ որ արդեն Նոր Տարին եկելա,բերելով իր հետ նոր շունչ,ուրախություն,մեեեծ հույսեր......էնքան լավա,երբ ինչ որ լավ ուրախության ու ժպիտի, հույսով սպասում ես,ու իրականանալիս,նորից փորձում ես մեջդ գտնել նորը,նոր հույս ու սպասելիք,որ կամ նորից ժպտաս,կամ էլ  չձանձրանաս...............
Ես սիրում եմ քեզ Նապաստակ ջաան,երանի շաատ ժպիտ բերես ինձ ու իմ երկրին,իմ Հայաստանին,իմ հայերին,սիրում եմ ձեզ,հաջողություն ու սեր եմ ցանկանում ձեզ բոլորիդ,ծանոթ, թե անծանոթ..........

----------

Inna (06.01.2011), Nare-M (05.01.2011), unknown (12.01.2011), Արէա (13.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ուֆֆֆֆ-ուֆֆֆֆ  օրագիրս,երբ պիտի անցնի էս անհանգիստ ու խառը վիճակը,երբ պիտի նստեմ ու լուրջ տոմսերս սովորեմ..........վաաաաաաաայ,նոր եմ հիշել,որ տոմսերը մոտս չեեեն,իսկ ես 14ին քննության եմմմ :Shok: բա ի՞նչ եմ անելու,դեռ սենց վիճակ չէր եղել,գրառում անեմ,ու հիշեմ,որ մի բան մոռացել եմ.....էէէ էս նոր տարին մարդու գլխում խելք չի թողել,խառնված եկավ  ու անցավ.......լավ մի բան կմտածեմ,բայց ո՞նց էի մոռացել....Ասում եմ,ախր չի ստացվում նստել ու սովորականի նման անցկացնել ժամերն ու օրերը,արդեն հոգնեցի,սովորական առօրյաաա եմ ուզում օրագիրս,ուզում եմ,որ նորից ամեն ինչ լինի նենց, ոնց որ լինում է,ուզում եմ էս քննությունս էլ վերջացնեմ,անցնեմ էս անհանգիստ ու մտածկոտ վիճակից,նորից հանգիստ սովորեմ արդեն վերջին ու միակ Պետականի համար,ու կրկին հանգիստ,տարբերվող կյանք ու օրեր.......Տեսնես էս տարին ինչպիսին կլինի ինձ համար :Think: ....


Էսօր խառը մտքեր էին,խառը օրագրային գրառում՝ խառնված օրերից կուտաված........
Տեսնես գոնե թեթևացա :Blush: ...

----------

Inna (09.01.2011), unknown (12.01.2011), Արէա (13.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիրս մեզ ոնցո՞ր մոռացել են իմ ընկերները,բայց  էսօր պիտի գրեմ,որ օրերս լրիվ պայծառ են ու արևի տաաաք շողերով լի....Չնայած ինձանիցելա կախված էդ ամեն ինչը,բայց մեկաաա երեկ շաատ ուրախ էի,մեկ մեկ մտածում ես,ի՞նչ դասարան,ի՞նչ դպրոց,ի՞նչ հավաքույթ,-հա,կասեմ կգամ,կամ էլ չէ,ու չեմ էլ գնա,բայց երեկ..Ինձ այսօր թվում էր,թե էդ ամեն ինչը երազ էր,տենց օր չէր էլ եղել,արկածներով լի....էդքան ժամանակ անց,նորից հին ու ծանոթ դեքեր  ու ընկերներ..........Իմ պատկերացումների մեջ  երբեք չէր անցնի էդքան կազմակերպված,ջերմ,հարազատ միջավայր ու օր .......Ամենալավն էն էր,որ մի տեղ չէր,այլ համ պարեցինք,երգեցինք,համ էլ իմ շաատ սիրելի սառցադաաաաաաաաաաշտ գնացինք,էնքան ենք ուրախացել,ծիծաղել մեկս մյուսի սահելու վրա,բայց լավա ես սահել լավ գիտեմ,ու չեմ ընկել,թե չէ......Էդքան հոգնած,ոչմի օր չեմ եղել...արդեն վերջում իրար հարց էինք տալիս,էլի կսահե՞ինք,ու միանգամից մի քանի հոգի գոռացիիին,չէէէէէ........էէէ,ամենածիծաղելին էն էր,որ էդքան մարդ մի մեքենայի մեջահավոր էր,ու ծիծաղելի.........
Մեկա ես ժպտացել եմ սկզբից մինչև վերջ,ու ուրախ էի անգամ մինչ էսօր......Ուրախ եմ,որ ձեզ գտել եմ նորից ու նորից անցյալիս հին օրերից,ու այդքան փոխված միևնույննա լավ բնավորության գծերով.....
Լավ մնացեք ընկերներս,թող մեր այսօրվա հաստատակամությունն ու կարոտը միշտ մեզ ուղեկցի մեր ողջ կյաքնում......*

----------

E-la Via (08.01.2011), Inna (09.01.2011), Nare-M (08.01.2011), unknown (12.01.2011), Արէա (13.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հոգնեցի արդեն քեզ սպասելուց,
Երկինքներին անվերջ նայելուց,
Հոգնեցի երազելուց,որ կգաս, 
Ձյու՛ն խնդրում եմ քեզ, մի՛ սպասեցրու.
Լցրու աշխարհն իմ  լույսով,
Քո մաքրությամբ ու հույսով,
Ողողիր  օրերն իմ դատարկ,
Ժպիտ բեր ինձ,հույս ու հավատ երկնքիս,
Մաքրիր փողոցներն իմ քաղաքի,
Ու բարիք  բեր աշխարհիս....
Ես կարոտել եմ քեզ Ձյունսսս* :Love: .....*«For Anusha»*




*Իսկ այս երաժշտությունը տրամադրեց,որ գրեմ տողերը այս,վայելե՛ք,այն և թախիծ, և հանգստություն է բերում իմ հոգուն...*

----------

E-la Via (28.01.2011), Inna (09.01.2011), Mark Pauler (03.02.2011), Nare-M (09.01.2011), unknown (12.01.2011), Արէա (13.01.2011), ՆանՍ (10.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ձյոոււււււււււււն դու ուրեմն լսել ե՞ս ինձ,լսել ես տողերս դեռ չարտաբերած շուրթերիս,լսել ե՞ս երկինք իմ.........Ինչքա՜ն ուրախ էի առավոտյան, երբ դասի գնացի,առավոտյան  վաղ դրսում էի արդեն, բայց  արդեն ցուրտ չէր,էլ դող չկար ձյունս,դու գալիս ու հանդարտ թափվում էիր մազերիս,էլ ի՞նչ մտածեի,թե թրջվում եմ,ինձ հաճելի էիր դու այսօր.....ի՜նչ հանդարտ ու թաքուն թափվում էիր,մանր ու գեղեցիկ,երա՜նի երկար մնաիր ինձ հետ,մի քիչ էլ երազեի քեզ հետ,կարծես ողջ ճանապարհս քիչ էր ինձ երազելու,և ուրախանալու քեզ համար.........*
*Շնորհակալ եմ,որ լսեցիր ձայնն իմ մտքի ու հոգու,սրտի......*

----------

Inna (15.01.2011), KiLa (12.01.2011), Mark Pauler (03.02.2011), Moonwalker (04.02.2011), Nare-M (10.01.2011), unknown (12.01.2011), Արէա (13.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր երաժշտական էջ եմ տեղադրել օրագիրս.......
*







...Գիտե՞ս,տեսահոլովակներ ու երգեր կան,որոնք բնութագրում են ինձ,կամ հիշեցնում ինձ իմ մանկության կամ ինչ որ ուրիշ հիշողությունների մասին,դրանք միշտ ինչքան էլ մեծ լինեմ,հոգուս մեջ են լինելու,ու երևի երբեք հնանալու արժեք չեն ունենա :Love: որովհետև իրանք հրաշք են եղել........Իսկ գիտես,ո՞ր   էս տեսահոլովակը երբ փոքր էի,կոնկրետ չեմ էլ հիշում ինչքան փոքր,ու ցույց էին տալիս,մի տեսակ անհետաքրիր ու անհասկանալի էր այն ինձ համար,հիշում եմ,որ սիրելով երգը,տեսահոլովակը մի տեսակ խառն էր  ինձ համար,երևի շատ չեմ մատծել ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ունի,կամ ինչ կապ կա խոսքերի ու տեսանյութի միջև,բայց ես այս երգը շաատ շաատ եմ սիրում,չգիտեմ,մեկ-մեկ որ կարոտում եմ,նստում եմ,ու ժամերով լսում այն,իրար հետևից անընդհատ,մոռանալով փոխել այն,ու ուշադրությունս մեկ այլ երգի վրա կենտրոնանացնել :Shok: .....լավնա,խոսքերն ու երաժշտությունը մի տեսակ մտնում են հոգուս մեջ,ու խառնում ամեն ինչ իրար,չգիտեմ,երևի շատ երկար կարող եմ խոսել սրա մասին,բայց ես համ ինձ եմ հիշում փոքր ժամանակ,համ էլ մինչ հիմա այն մեեեծ հաճույքով լսում եմ,ու կլսեմ :Blush: միիիշտ........

----------

Inna (15.01.2011), Mark Pauler (03.02.2011), unknown (13.01.2011), Արէա (13.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագիրսսսս բարևևևևև,ճիշտ ես շատ ուշա էստեղ գրելու համար,բայց էլ չեմ կարող պիտի քեզ պատմեմ,որ ուրախ եմ...դե լինում է,երբ տխուր եմ լինում,բայց սա այս դեպքի և այս՝ ինձ սպասվող արևոտ օրերի մասին չեն........
Գիտե՞ս ,ես արդեն կարելիա ասել փոխաբերական իմաստով էլի «Գտել եմ ինքս ինձ»,ու մեկ այլ կողմից,երևի դժվարա հասկանալը,բայց գիտե՞ս  ես արդեն սովորում եմ,սովորում եմ, որ հետագայում նաև դառնամ ծաղիկների ձևավորող...գիտեի՞ր,որ այն, այս վերջին ամիսներին դարձել էր երազանքներիցս մեկը,ու ես այնքաա՜ան էի ուզում,սովորել,ու այդ ամենը սկսվեց,երբ մի անծանոթ կին դրսում ուղղակի տեսնելով ինձ ու գնահատելով ինձ,իսկապե՞ս, նա, երբ խոսում էր մայրիկիս հետ,նա էդպես էլ ասաց,որ ես շատ լավ մասնագետ կարող եմ լինել,և այլն.... դա էդքան էլ կարևոր չի,ուղղակի ինքը օգնեց,որ մտածեմ այն մասին,թե ինչ կլնի, եթե.....Բայց այսօր ես գտել եմ այդ եթե-ի պատասխանը,ու չգիտեմ շատ ուրախ եմ,ի վերջո «Ինչքան մասնագիտություն ունես,այնքան մարդ ես չէ՞,ճիշտ եմ հիշում երևի......Գիտես մի քանի օր առաջ առաջին անգամ գնացի ինձ շատ հարազատ դարձած մի կնոջ մոտ,ու ինքն էլ նորից ինձ հույս ու հավատ ներշնչեց,որ ես կարող եմ,որ ես զգում եմ գույները,ունեմ ճաշակ,ու իմ մեջ մեծ աշխարհ կա....
Չգիտեմ շարունակել գովել ինքս ինձ չեմ ուզում,բայց ես ուրախ եմ,որ կարող եմ,որ երազանքս իրականացավ,ու տեսնելու եմ աշխարհը իմ գույների ու երազանքների մեջ........._Լավ մնա,կարոտել էի  քեզ,շաատ շաաատ......
_Հաջողություն մաղթիր ինձ ու երազնանքներիս,որոնք դեռ կես ճամփին չեն էլ  իրականացել...._

----------

E-la Via (28.01.2011), erexa (02.02.2011), Inna (27.01.2011), Mark Pauler (15.02.2011), unknown (30.01.2011), Արէա (24.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ինչիա էդքան հեշտ  ուրախությունից հետո միանգամից հիասթափություն ապրելը :Cry: ,ինչ վատա,երևի շատ եմ ուրախանում,չէէ,երևի շաաատ շաատ եմ ուրաախանում,արդեն իսկապես հոգնել եմ,ձանձրացել եմ,երևի պիտի չժպտամ,չապրեմ ուրախություն,որ հետո չտխրեմ....երևի եդպես ավելի լավա,ավելի լավ կլինի էլ չուրախանամ,չցնծամ,որ հետո էլ տխուր չնստեմ,ու ինքս ինձ ասեմ ինչի՞......
Չգիտեմ,տեսնես մենակ ես եմ էդպես,մենակ ես եմ,որ ուրախությունս միշտ կարճա տևում,կամ էլ ինչ որ մի բան միշտ փչացնումա ժպիտիս հարատևությունը :Sad: ....
Դու ժպտա օրագիրս,ու շատ փոքր ժպիտ էլ թող պատուհանիդ գոգին,որ երբ դրա կարիքն ունենամ,այն բմբուլի պես սահելով երկինքներով գա ու ժպիտ բերի իմ դեմքին :Kiss: ....



Էէէ,բացի տխրությունս ձանձրույթն էլ մի կողմիցա հոգիս տանջում,ու էս ասածվածքը տեղինա«Ձանձրույթը երջանիկների հիվանդություննա»....երևի արդեն շատ մնացի տանը,ու պիտի դասի գնամ,ես կարոտել եմ համ ընկերուհիներիս,համ դասերս,համ զբաղմունքս,որ էդքան էլ զբաղվածություն չէր համարվում :Blush: ,համ էլ ես ընկերախմբի մարդ եմ,ու մենակ չեմ կարողանում :Friends: ,ես պիտի կազմակերպեմ,հավաքեմ բոլորին ու ուրախանանք միասին :Drinks: Լավ մնացեք,մինչև տեսնեմ ձեզ,ու ուրախանամ երևի էդ ժամանակ արդեն լավ կլինի :Yes: 




_Էդքան էլ լավ չգրեցի այսօր,բայց մեջս կուտակված ասելիք կար,որ պիտի գրվեր տողերին,թեկուզև այս օրագրիս տողերին_.....

----------

E-la Via (02.02.2011), erexa (02.02.2011), Inna (27.01.2011), Nare-M (28.01.2011), unknown (30.01.2011), Արէա (27.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

*28,հունվարի 28,2010 թվական*....*այսօր Շնորհավորում եմ ինձ*,որովհետև մեկ տարի առաջ այս օրը մտա էստեղ,գտա նոր աշխարհ ինձ համար :Yes:  :Yahoo: .......
Ամենակարևորը ինձ համար՝
-Ես  ուրախ եմ,որ կարողացել եմ գտնել ձեզ նման ընկերներ,որոնք մինչև էսօր ինձ հետ են,կողքիս են ինչքան էլ տխուր լինեմ :Ծաղիկ: ........
-Ուրախ եմ,որ Ակումբը հնարավորություն տվեց ինձ ազատ մտածելու,իմ կարծիքը արտահայտելու,ինձ նորովի վերագտնելու մեջ :Blush: .....
Ինքս չգիտեմ *«Ինչքան կարող եմ լինել ձեզ հետ*,_չէ որ,ամեն ինչ հարատև չի_,*նաև չգիտեմ ու՞ր եմ գնում»*,բայց իմ հիշողությունները  ինձ հետ են լինելու ամեն անցնող տարի :Love: .....
_Ես ուրախ եմ,որ գտել եմ ձեզ_

----------

E-la Via (02.02.2011), einnA (03.02.2011), erexa (02.02.2011), Inna (28.01.2011), Nare-M (28.01.2011), unknown (30.01.2011), Արէա (28.01.2011), ՆանՍ (02.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաա,դասերս սկսել եեեեեեն......Ամեն օր, որ էսպես քնից արթնանամ,ուրեմն աշխարհի աաամենաերջանիկներից մեկը կլինեմ,ինչքա՜ն ուրախացա,որ ոչ թե ուղղակի ձյուն,այլ հեքիաթ տեսա իմ պատուհանից այն կողմ,արդեն անկախ ինձանից ժպտում էի,կարծես խենթացած լինեի,մի պահ,շաատ հավես էր,բա՞ երբ տանից դուրս եկա,ուրախությանս չափ չկար,ամբողջ մազերս ու ես ոտքից գլուխ ձյուն էի,էնքաաան ուրախ էի,կարծես հեքիաթի մեջ քայլելիս լինեի,այն ինչ ուղղակի գնում էի դասի.....կարծես եղանակը թելադրում էր իմ տրամադրության չափը.........
Բա՞ դրսում ընկերուհիներիս հետ,ա՞խր ես մեղավոր չէի, ոնցո՞ր փոքր երեխա լինեինք փողոցում խենթի նման ձնագնդի էինք խաղում,բայց դե որ արդարացվեց մայրիկիս կողմից,արդեն էլ ամոթ չէր.....մի հատ անսպասելի հարված,որ չստացաաա,ու արդեն պատասխան ձնագնդին վազում էր ընկերուհուս մոտ,էէէ,բայց նշանս կորցրել էի,չէի կարողանում լավ խփել....
Ուֆ,ինչքան ափսոսա, որ շուտով այս ամեն ինչը էլ չի լինելու,չեմ տեսնելու ձեզ,ու չեմ ուրախանալու էնպես, ինչպես այսօր,բայց դե սա էլ կյանքի մի փուլ է,որ պիտի անցնի,ու ճանապարհ բացի մեկ այլ նոր ու լուսավոր ուղու համար......
Ես ուրախ եմ,շաատ շաաատ,այ այսքաան....._
Թող այս հրաշք օրերը միշտ լինեն իմ կյանքում,ես միշտ սպասելու եմ հեքիաթի,որովհետև ես ինքս հեքիաթներին երբեք չեմ դադարելու հավատալ....

----------

E-la Via (02.02.2011), erexa (02.02.2011), Inna (02.02.2011), Mark Pauler (03.02.2011), unknown (08.02.2011), Արէա (02.02.2011), ՆանՍ (02.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագիրս,արդեն ունեմ է քեզ ձեռքերիս մեջ,ու այսօր երբ տարա,որ թղթերի վրա տպել տամ,զարմացել էի,այնքաան շատ էին էջերդ....դու պետք է տեսնեիր անծանոթ մարդիկ,կամ էլ ինձ ճանաչող ուրիշ աղջիկներ ոնց էին ուրախությամբ ասում.
-Մեր,էս դու ե՞ս գրել,ինչ լավա՜աա,օրագիր ե՞ս պահում,ապրես,երանի քեզ...
Բայց գիտես չէ՞, էնքան աղջիկ էին հարցնում. 
-էդ ինչա՞,նոր դասի թղթերն են,կտա՞ս,կամ էլ վայ կտաս կարդամ դու էս գրե՞լ,-արդեն մի պահ հոգնել էի,բայց դե ժպիտով փոխանցում էի,ու ասում.
-Կան բաներ որ լավ չեմ գրել,-բայց մի կողմից էլ նենց հպարտ էի,չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞,թե ով չի կարող էդպիսի տողեր գրել...
էէ,ամենածիծաղելին էն էր,որ ինքս ինձ մոռացած առանց ճանապարհիս նայելու կարդալով գնում էի,կարծես չնթերցված գիրք էր ձեռքս ընկել,ու երբ արդեն մետրոյի մեջ էի,էնքան ամանչեցի նորից ինքնամոռաց կարդում էի,մեկ էլ զգամ,որ կողքիս նստած  տղան,ուշադիր հետս կարդում է գրածներս,հենց փոխում էի թերթը,ինքն էլ շփոթվում էր,չէի իմանում,փակեի,թե թողնեի,որ կարդա...ինքս մի քանի տող կարդալուց հետո զգացի,որ ամոթա,ու արագ փակեցի..
Լավ էր...երբ տուն հասա,արդեն հանգիստ էի,որ իմ գանձը ինձ հետ է,ճիշտա ես շարունակում եմ դրանց էջերը նորից ավելացնել,բայց ես ապրում եմ դրանցով,ու դրանք երբեք դեն չեմ նետելու,պահելու եմ,որ մնացած օրագրերիս հետ,երբ արդեն շաատ անցնի,ու շաատ ծեր լինեմ,դնեմ ու կարդամ,ծիծաղեմ իմ երազանքների,ու սպասումների վրա,կամ էլ հաճույքով վերհիշեմ ուրախ պահերս թանկ ու անգին...._
_Մի քիչ երկխոսություն եղավ,բայց գոնե պատմեցի իմ այսօրվա ուրախությունս...._

----------

E-la Via (03.02.2011), erexa (10.02.2011), Inna (05.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), Nare-M (03.02.2011), unknown (08.02.2011), Արէա (03.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագիրս երևի ուզում ես,որ գրեմ,տողերդ նորից լցնեմ,բայց այսօր նորից սովորական օր էր,չնայած,որ էդքան հրաշք ձյուն էր դրսում,ոչ այն օրվա նման,բայց մեկա հաճելի էր դասի ժամանակ մի պահ կտրվել առօրյաից ու նայել պատուհանից դուրս՝ գետնին թափվող փաթիլներին,մեկ էլ մի դասից փախել եմ այսօր,գոնե որ շուտ տուն գամգիտեմ ամոթա,բայց ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ դասախոսը մեզ չի հասկանում,մենք էլ ամբողջ կուրսով տուն եկանքբայց երևի սովորական չէր չէ՞....
Ամեն օր  էնքան մեծա   լինում մեջիս կարոտը քեզ գրելու  օրագիրս,անգամ այսօր չէի էլ մտածել,որ կգրեմ քեզ,ուղղակի այսօր եկել եմ,որ ասեմ,չտխրես մի քիչ հանգստացիր,դեռ շաատ ենք ուրախ լինելու ես ու Դու_

----------

E-la Via (12.02.2011), erexa (04.02.2011), Inna (05.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), unknown (08.02.2011), Արէա (05.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

6օր,չէ,այսքաաան երկար չեմ գրել քեզ,բայց դու գիտես թե կարոտս ինչ մեծա........Բա հիմա,որ մեկը պատմեմ,թե ինչա եղել,մի հատ ասեմ,որ նախ,իմ օրագիրը կարդալիս արդեն պատճենահանված վիճակում,նենց եմ հիշում ամեն օրը,երբ եմ գրել,ինչ տրամադրության մեջ,երևի պատկերավոր եմ գրել,կամ էլ լավ հիշողություն ունեմ,մեկա ուրախ եմ.....հետո ասեմ,որ երեկ սենսացիա էր տեղի ունեցել՝ ես,  հա, հա *ե՛ս ֆուտբոլ եմ նայել* եղբորս հետ,ու որ էդքաաան ատում եմ :Angry2:  :LOL: ,գիտեի,որ հայերը մեկա չեն հաղթելու,բայց հավեսի ընկա,ինքս չգիտեմ,ո՞նց.....վատա,մտքիս թելը կտրվեց,վերջնականապես,մոռացա և ուրախություններս ապրած,և փոքր թվացող տխրությունս,որը չի  էլ երևում արտաքինից........
Կարևրը օրերը անցնում են,ժամերը մեկ արագ են թվում,մեկ դանդաղում,երկարում են,մեկ այնքան խոսելու նյութ ունես,մեկ էլ միանգամից դառնում ես  համր,անկարողունակ,երբ ագամ դիմացինիդ լսելու ոչ տրամադրություն,ոչ էլ ինքդ խոսելու հավես ես ունենում :Nea: ....ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում,երևի էդպես պիտի լինի,կյանքի ապրելակերպի ձևնա էդպես,կամ էլ միայն ես եմ էդպես ապրում,զգում,ներշնչում,երևակայում,ու տրամադրում,երևի մի քիչ տարբեր եմ մնացածներից,բայց չեմ նեղվում,գիտե՞ք ինչի, երբեմն այդ ամենը  հաճելիա ինձ,ես նենց ուրախ մարդ եմ,ամեն անծանոթ մարդու,հա՜ ճիշտ,դրսում, որ մեկի ուրախությունը տեսնեմ ժպիտա գալիս դեմքիս,ու մտքամոլոր շարունակում եմ քայլերս,օրինակ այն օրը-հիշում եմ դասից դուրս եկանք,ու արագ պետք էր մտնել «Բիլայն»,իսկ սառցադշտը գիտեք, որ մոտ է,կանգնեցինք ու մի քանի րոպե նայում էին սահող աղջիկներին,դա էլ էր երազ,երաժշտությունը,ամեն ինչը,ու ինքս կարծես արդեն սառույցի վրա լինեի :Love:  :Yahoo: ,մոռացել էի ,որ տուն պիտի գնամ,չէէ,բայց ես ասեցի,երեխեք ուշա,գնացինք :Blush: ,ու ողջ ճանապարհին և ժպտում էի,և մտածում ինչի եմ սենց երազկոտ :Dntknw:  :Ծաղիկ: ......
Բաաա,էսպիսի պատմություն,գնացի օպրագիրս լավ մնա :Kiss: ...Նորից կգրեմ քեզ

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011), erexa (11.02.2011), Inna (11.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), Nare-M (11.02.2011), unknown (11.02.2011), Արէա (12.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ինչիա՞,նույնությունը երբեմն դառնում ձանձրույթի թունավոր ու տհաճ մասնիկ,մի տգեղ իրավիճակ,դժվար ելանելի կացություն.......
Չգիտեմ,մեկ մեկ հոգնում եմ,բայց փախուստի,ոչ տեղ, ոչ ձև գիտեմ...
Չէ հիշեցի,ես կարող եմ,չէ՞ որ ինքս իմ աշխարհն ու երազն եմ ստեղծել,ու էնտեղ մենակ իմ երազքների ու հրաշքների մոլորակն է,որտեղ միայն ինձ է հաճելի,որտեղ ինքս կարողանում եմ,մոռանալ և թեթև տխություն,և հիասթափություն...
Այնտեղ միշտ,միշտ անձրև է,իսկ անձրևից  հետո  ծիածան է լինում,գեղեցիկ մայրամոտ ու անուշ հով է լինում,այտնեղ լուսնի շողերը հատվում են ծովին,իսկ ալիքները մեկնվում հողին....այնտեղ ես պարում եմ անձրևի տակ,ես գրկում եմ աշունս ողջ,ու  ճոճորվում   հրաշքներիս անդունդի մեջ,որոնց հեղինակը,հենց ես եմ՝ Մեմեն...*

----------

E-la Via (12.02.2011), einnA (16.02.2011), Inna (12.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), Nare-M (11.02.2011), unknown (11.02.2011), Արէա (12.02.2011), Արևածագ (18.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

14.02.11 00.45 օրագրիցս մի հատված,որը գրել եմ,ու ուզում եմ էստեղ էլ լինի,մի փոքր փոփոխությունններով,որոնք գրելիս ինքս փոխում եմ...

*Այսօր չկա ուրախություն,դրա փոխարեն կա մեծ հոգնածություն,գրելու անհագ կարոտ,լռության հետ միախառնված,հնի ու նորի մտորումներ,տարբերության ու նույնության փնտրտուքներ.....* 
Բայց միթե՞, երբ մեջդ ասելիքա լինում,այն կոչվումա _լռություն_,կամ  թվումա թե, ոչինչ չկա,իսկ  գրիչը ձեռքս  վերցնելիս,զգում եմ,որ անկախ ամեն ինչից այն շարժվում է,նոր էջեր ու գույներ ստեղծելով՝ կամ մռայլ, կամ էլ գույներով, ծիածաններով լի...Միթե սա կոչվում է «ԼՌՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ,ԴԱՏԱՐԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ»այն ինձ համար է կոչվում փուչ ու դատարկ տեղ,անդունդ....
Իսկ երբևէ փորձել ե՞ք մտքերդ թղթին հանձնել հայելու առաջ,մի պահ կարծես հայելու մեջ ինքդ քեզ տեսնելիս էլ չես կարողանում գրել,ու 1վայրկյանում հասցնում ես մտքով պատմել ինքդ քեզ թե ինչ ես ապրել,կամ թե հիմա ինչ ես վերապրում,թվում է հենց նույն այդ հայելին,ինքը քեզ պատմում է ամեն ինչ,այնինչ դու ես ինքդ քեզ աչքերով և հասկացնում,և պատմում,կամ վերլուծում ինքդ քեզ հետ...
Այսօր մի պահ նենց էի ուրախացել դրսում,էնքան գեղեցիկ զույգեր էին զբոսնում....ամեն մեկը մի նվերով,մեկը ընկերուհուն էր սպասում,մյուսը արդեն զբոսնում էր :Ծաղիկ: ,իսկ փողոցներից մեկում մի հատ մեեեեեեեեեծ փուչիկներով սիրո խոստովանություն էր գրված անգլերեն,շաատ ուրախացա,ու էդ պահին ընկերուհուս,ու իր ընկերոջ հետ մեքենայի մեջ էինք,էսպես ասեցի.
-էէէէէհ,-մեկ էլ լսեմ ընկերուհիս ու իրա ընկերնել հետս հոգոց են հանում,էնքաաան ծիծաղեցինք.......
Ես ուրախ էի երեկ,այդ ժամաանկ,դրսում ջերմություն ու հրաշքներ կաին,անծանոթ բայց գեղեցիկ ինձ համար.....*.Թող աշխարհի բոլոր զույգերը երջանիկ ու սիրված լինեն,սրտանց եմ ցանկանում  բոլորին,ձեզանով է աշխարհը գեղեցիկ*....
Հետաքրիրաա,գիշերը ուշ ժամի մեկ էլ հիշում եմ,որ կիսվելու առիթ ունեմ,ու առանց մի բան մտածելու  միանգամից գրիչս ձեռքս եմ վերցնում ու գրում,այն ինչ գալիսա մտքիս,ու էս բոլորը երեկվա իմ մտքերն էն,ուզում էի դուք էլ կարդաիք,որ էն մոյուս օրագրիս ժամերը նայեմ,սկսել եմ գրելը էլի,բոլորը կամ 1.30,կամ 00.54,բոլորը այդ ժամին էին,իսկ ժամանակ կար,որ ալարում էի վեր կենալ ու գրել,չնայած էլի կան,որ չեմ գրում,մտքովս ուղղակի շատ արագ անց են կենում,էնքաան լավ են էդ տողերը,ու որ էդ պահին էլ շատ ուզենամ դժվար կհիշեմ,բայց......

15.02.11
Իսկ այսօր,այսօր ոչինչ չկա,հիվանդ եմ,ու նենց վատա,դասի չեմ գնացել,ու մի առարկա կա կուտակվելա դասերը,վաղը պիտի պատասխանեմ,վախում եմ,հեչ լավ դասախոս չի,համ երիտասարդ տղայա,համ էլ նենցա վախացնում սառում ենք,ու սոսնձվում  աթոռերին :Shok: ,ուզած չուզած պիտի պատմեմ վաղը,իսկ էս հիվանդ վիճակիս հազիվ պիտի վերկենամ ու գնամ դասի,ու ոչ միայն էնտեղ :Blink: ,ո՞նց եմ անելու՜, նենց վատա , շաաատ վաղուց էսպես չէի հիվանդացել,շաատ թույլ եմ,բայց երևի կանցնի,երևի, որ սենց լավ գրում եմ,կառողջանամ :Ծաղիկ: ,մեկ էլ որ դուք ցանկանաք,բայց պարտադրելով չի էլի,ուղղակի ասեցի :Blush: ...

----------

E-la Via (15.02.2011), Inna (15.02.2011), Mark Pauler (15.02.2011), Nare-M (15.02.2011), unknown (16.02.2011), Արէա (19.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Բարև օդում իմ տրամադրությունից կախված օրագիր իմ....*
_Ես շունչ ու հոգի եմ տվել քեզ,հորինել եմ քեզ՝  ինձ երբեմն լսող ու միշտ հասկացող ընկերոջ փոխարեն...
Ես թելադրում եմ քեզ տրամադրությունս,որոշում քո տեղը՝  ուրախ ու տխուր լինելդ...
Հորինել եմ քեզ,որ իմ ամենատխուր ու ամենաուրախ պահը ներարկեմ մեջդ,լցնեմ արյանդ մեջ,ու կամ քամու պես սուրացող կյանք տամ տխրությունից կախված,կամ էլ կյանք ու շունչ տամ քեզ ...
Ես ընդունել եմ,որ կաս,որ հիմա էլ ապրում ես,դու կողքիս ես,անգամ երբ աշխարհը չի լսում ինձ,երբ բոլորը փակել են ետ դարձի ուղիները բոլոր....
Քեզ մոտ ճանապարհները հնարավոր են լինում փոխել ,ժամանակի  կորսուստը ոչինչ է քեզ մոտ.....
Ես ստեղծել եմ քեզ,որ ապրեմ իմ ներաշխարհի ու հրաշքների մեջ,իմ մտածմունքների ու ապագայի մեջ...._
*Դու կաս,ես եմ հորինել քեզ...*

----------

Inna (18.02.2011), unknown (23.02.2011), Արէա (19.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Կու-կու օրագիրսսսս տունն ե՞ս...ո՞նց եմ կարոտեեել,եկել եմ,որ ամուր գրկեմ քեզ.գիտես այսօր էլի մի ուրախ նորություն եմ իմացել,ինձ մի շատ խելացի ու բազւմ գրքերի հեղինակ մի կին ասաց,որ,ու հետագայում էլ հաջողություններ կարող եմ ունենալ էդ ոլորտում... չգիտեմ մի քիչ հաջողությունը չգիտեմ կունենամ թե ոչ,բայց որ հույս ու մեծ ոգևովորությունա տվել ինձ էդ կինը այդ հաստատա,ու այսօր դրա համար եկել եմ,որ նորից գրեմ քեզ,նենց ուրախ եմ,էդ խոսքերը շատ են ուրախացրել ինձ,ու այսօր ամբողջ օրը մտքիցս դուրս չեն եկել,ու ենց լսեցի էդ խոսքերը   պտտվեցի ու ասեցի.
-Մամ,տեսնում ես,ես պիտի գրեմ,ինչ լավա չէ՞,որ կարում եմ,-չնայած շաատ լավ չեմ գրում,իսկապես,ես չեմ ասում գիրք եմ գրելու,բայց իմ մեջ միշտ լինումա,ցանկություն,կարծես  քաղցի նման մի բան,որ անընդհատ ուզում եմ գրեմ,դա ինձ շաատա հանգստացնում,անգամ զայրույթս մեկ տեղ կարողեմ արտաայտել,ու ամենինչ անցնի,դառնա սովորական..._


Իսկ երեկ մի դեպքա եղել,որ ուզում եմ պատմել,ժամը 1անց կես կլիներ,թե ավելի ուշ,արդեն  ուզում էի պարկել քնելու,մեկ էլ լսեմ կատվի ձայն է գալիս,գնացի դռան մոտ,տեսնեմ մեր պատուհանին կիպ,շատ մոտ,որ անգամ վարագույրը բացես,չիմանաս, կսարսափես,պատուհանի գոգի նման մի պատ կա,որի վրա լույսեր են դրված մեր բակը գեղեցիկ լինելու համսր,բացեցի վարագույրը ու տեսնեմ ի՞նչ,էս սիրուն, սև ,մի կողմից էլ սարսափելի կատուն նայում է դեմքիս,ու անգամ լույսը բակի դեռ չեմ վառել,բայց աչքերը փայլում էին մթության մեջ,մի պահ վախեցա,բայց քանի որ ծանոթ երևույթ էր,ինչքան լույս ունեինք բակում վառեցի,ու սկսեցի էս կատվին պատուհանի այս կողմից  հեռու վանել,թե չէ մլավում էր :Dntknw: ,էս խեղճը նայեց, նայեց,իջավ ներքև,ու մինչև մեր փոքրիկ բակից դուրս գալը մի հատ էլ երկար նայեց դեմքիս ու գնաց :Cry: ..բայց մինչև իրա գնալը,ո՞նց էի ափսոսում,որ նրան վախեցրեցի,ա՞խր էս մեր պատը տան,շատ տաք է,ու երբեմն գալիս են էս կատուները,շատ չէ,ու ոչ հաճախ էլի, նստում են էդ գոգի վրա,ու տաքանում,քանի որ վառարանը հենց այդտեղ է դրված: Եկել եմ,որ արդեն քնեմ, չեմ կարողանում ,նենց էր խղճիս վրա ազդել, չնայած որ կատուներին չեմ սիրում,եղբորս հա ասում եմ.
-Ախր մեղկ էր,թող մնար էլի,բայց դէ քնել էլ չէր լինի.... նենց ծիծաղելի էր անընդհատ ,էդ կատվի վերջին հայացքն էր գալիս աչքիս առաջ,ու չէի կարողանում քնել  :Cray: 



_Իսկ վաղը էնպիսի խառը օր է լինելու,մի կողմից էլ ուրախ,որ արդեն ինձ համար սովորական է,քանի օրա էդպիսի վիճակում եմ.... հիմա եմ հասկանում աշխատող մարդկանց,որ չեն հասցնում ամեն ինչ ժամանակի մեջ տեղավորել_
*Լավ մնացեք բոլորդ,ովքեր կարդում են օրագիրս,ապրե՛ք,ես շատ եմ ուրախանում,որ տեսնում եմ,ձեր շնորհակալությունները*

----------

Nare-M (23.02.2011), unknown (23.02.2011), Արէա (23.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հրաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաշք, բարևևևև, ո՞նց ես,անչափ,անչաափ կարոտել եմ քեզ*.........*Ո՞նց էի ուզում,որ մի պատմությունով էլ ավելացնեի էջդ,ներկեի իմ խենթ պատմության մի կտորով,բայց...կորել էի...*
Ասեմ,որ էլ հիվանդ չեեեմ :Yahoo: ,վերջ էդ ջերմությանը,էն որ պառկում ես,ու անգործի նման մնում պարկած :Telephone: ,որ մենաակ պատվերներ ես տալիս :Blush: ....
Այսօր դասի եմ գնացել,մի օր էլ չեմ գնում,համ կարոտում են,համ ես եմ կարոտում,լավ էր,էլի մի ժամ բաց թողեցի :Tongue: ,բայց դէ հո՞ գիտեմ,որ բացակա չեմ ստանա,թե չէ,ես ո՞նց կարող էի էդ դասին չնստեի,առանց էդ էլ մի օր չգնացի,դրեցին :Sad: ... ու ընկերուհիներս ինձ ու՞ր տարան,չծիծաղաք,պոնչիկանոոոց :LOL: հեսա կպատմեմ,ինչի՞ եմ ծիծաղում. էս մեր դպրոցի դասղեկը էնքաան անգրագետ էր,ու քաղաքում ոչնչի տեղ չգիտեր,մեկ էլ պոնչիկ էնքքաաան էր սիրում,որ ասում էինք դասարանով մի տեղ գնանք ամեն անգամ տանում էր էդ պոնչիկանոցը,արդեն միշտ ձեռք էինք առնում ասում էինք հեսա էլի կասի պոնչիկանոց գնանք,դրա համար էս խեղճ կուրսեցիներս էլ պոնչիկ սիրում էին,հենց ասում էին.
-Մեեր գնա՜նք էլի,-ջղայնանում :Angry2: ,ասում էի.
-Չէ՛,չեմ սիրում էլի էդ տեղը,-չէի էլ ասում,ախր իրանք ինչ մեղկ ունեն, որ ես շաատ եմ գնացել,ու տենց մի թանկ տեղ էի որոշում,լինում էր չէինք գնում,կամ էլ գնում էինք մեր շաատ սիրելի տաշիիր Պիցաաաաաաա :Nyam:  :Love: ,չէ բկլիկ չեմ :Yea: ,ուղղակի համով ուտել շատ եմ սիրում :Wink: .....
_Բաա,էս էլ էսօրվա օրագրային գրառում,էսօր ուրախ էր,սիրում եմ սենց պայծառ գրառումներ,բայց տխուր էլ եմ սիրում...._

----------

erexa (28.02.2011), Nare-M (28.02.2011), Արէա (07.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Գիտե՞ս Գարուն ջան,ուզում էի,ուզում էի իսկապես քեզ նվիրել մի փոքրիկ ստեղծագործթություն, բայց չի ստացվում,ես աշնանն եմ երևի մենակ լավ կարողանում երազել,մի քիչ պուպուշ գրել,բլբլալ,բայց մեկա ես քեզ էլ եմ սիրում,որ ծաղկում ես,ու պայծառեցնում ես ինձ՝  դեռ ձմռան ցուրտ շնչից դուրս անգամ չեկած,ես սիրում եմ քեզ գարուն........
Մի տեսակ, որ ասում եմ գարու՛ն,նենց ներսումս ամեն ինչ սկսումա թրթռալ ու ժպտալ,սկսում եմ շատ ուրախանալ,հաճելի  ուրախության դողա սկսվում մոտսգժվում եմ,երևի սկսում եմ գարունը շատ սիրել,մեկա ես աշուն ավելի շատ եմ սիորում.....էէ,գարուն ջան,լավ չես ազդում վրաս.....
Ասում եմ գարու՛ն,ու  ծաղկաշատ դաշտ եմ պատկերացնում,ինքս էլ մեջն եմ ու համ հավաքում եմ,համ էլ պարում,հավեսաաաա,այ հենց ավատարիս նման....երանի չէ՜ր,ինչքան ուրախ կլինեի ու հրաշալի կլիներ........Անուշ ես,Գարու՜ն.....
Շնորհավոր գարնան առաջին, պայծառ ու գեղեցիկ օր,Մարտի մեկ........բազում, բազում նոր, գեեցիկ զույգերի միավորում ու հրաշքների իրականացում բերես գարուն ջաաան բոլորին.....


 Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Canto Della Jerra,իսկ էս հրաշալի երգը տրամադրեց,ու շարադրեց մտքերս*

----------

Inna (05.03.2011), Lianik (01.03.2011), Nare-M (01.03.2011), unknown (02.03.2011), Արէա (07.03.2011), ՆանՍ (01.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Էնքան  կուտակված, ամպոտ եմ հիմա,տխուր ու ուրախ խառնված իրար, թախիծ ու ժպիտ իր տեղը ունի,բայց այսօր այն իր մոլորակը չունի,դադարել եմ ես ժպտալ աշխարհին,ու չեմ ցանկանում նայել ամպերին,հեքիաթն հենց էստեղ մի օր կավարտվի,կդառնա փոշի,ու չի էլ սկսի............Ես գիտեմ եթե վատ էլ գրեմ,միևնույննա եթե կա ցանկություն պիտի գրեմ,պիտի դուրս հանեմ այն կուտակվածը,որ հանգիստ չի տալիս.........._

----------

einnA (06.03.2011), erexa (05.03.2011), Inna (11.03.2011), unknown (10.03.2011), Արէա (07.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Կան օրեր երբ հրաշքն իրական ու մոտ է թվում,իսկ երբեմն էլ այն միայն ցնորք ու իղձ է թվում,փուչ տեղ,երբ հիասթափությունը առաջին տեղում հաղթանակած նայում է աչքերիդ մեջ,ու ծիծաղում քեզ վրա,ստեղծածիդ վրա,երբ թվում  է բոլորը խաբել են,բացվել են աչքերդ,այդ քո հրաշքը  անիրական կյանք է թվում,որի մեջ ապրում ես չգիտակցելով,որ կա կյանք,ավելի իրական,ու աներազանք.....անցնում եմ ժամեր,երբեմն օրեր,բայց դու նորից  փորձում ես նայել աշխարհին քո աչերով,քո փայլով ու վրձնի ուժով,երբ ուժ ես գտնում,ու նորից ինքնդ քեզ համոզում,ստեղծում մի նոր երազ,ապրելու ուժ,ու հաղթանակ......
Երանի երբեք երազանքներս անիրական չմնան,չկորեն ու չանհետանան...._

----------

einnA (06.03.2011), erexa (05.03.2011), Lusinamara (05.03.2011), Nare-M (05.03.2011), unknown (10.03.2011), Արէա (07.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ինչ ուրախ օր էր այսօր,չնայած հասցրել եմ տխրել,բայց.......Եղանակն էլ չէր տրամադրում,բայց դէ այսօր տոն էր,տոն գեղեցիկի,ուզում եմ օրագրումս  նույնպես Շնորհավորել բոլոր ինձ ամմմմմենամոտ ընկերներիս մայրերի ու քույրերի տոնը,Մարտի 8-ը,մեր տատիկների տոնը   նույնպես,նաև իմ էստեղի ընկերուհիներին եմ շնորհավորում.....
Ուզում եմ,որ բոլոր իմ նշած մարդիկ միշտ մեզ հետ լինեն,ուրախ ու առողջ լինեն,ժպիտները թող հրաշքներ ստեղծի իրենց իսկ դեմքին ու փայլեն մեր կողքին....
Մենք ձեզ շաատ ենք սիրում,շաատ շաատ,թող երբեք երբեք արցունք էլ չտեսնեք,իսկ թե լինեն միայն ուրախության ու ցնծության արցունքներ լինեն,իսկ մեզ սիրող տղամարդիկ լինի թե հայր,թե եղբայր,թե ամուսին,թող միշտ մեր կողքին կանգնած լինեն,որ զգանք մեզ ուժեղ,սիրված  ու մեծ մի ուժ մեր թիկունքի ետևում,լավ եղեք միշտ և հարատև.......
Սրտանց եմ ցանկանում ձեզ բոլորիդ.....*

Բայց հետաքրիր օր էր,ընդհանրապես չէի մտածում,որ ինձ, էդքան անհարմար տեղ՝ խանութում,ու անծանոթ մեկը  իմ Մարտի ութ-ը կշնորհավորի,ամոթից ծիծաղս եկավ,բայց շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի,ու նենց դուրս եկաաա,մինչև տուն հասա արդեն :Blush: էէէհհհ,ամոթ էր :Yes: ......
Դե գնացի օրագրիկս լավ մնա,մինչև նորից գամ քեզ մոտ կիսվելո :Վարդ:  :Ծաղիկ:  :Kiss: ւ.....

----------

erexa (09.03.2011), Inna (11.03.2011), Lusinamara (08.03.2011), Nare-M (08.03.2011), unknown (10.03.2011), Արէա (12.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_«Պատասխանը փչող քամու մեջ է»-այս խոսքերը չգիտես ինչու՞ ստիպեցին մտածել,որ այն լավն է,որ հեքիթաային ու գեղեցիկ է, ու ստիպեցին գրել ու երազել.այս բառերը այսօր  թարգմանաբար եմ երգից իմացել,բայց ինչքա՜ն հրաշալի են......Սիրում եմ քամի, երբ այն ոչ թե տհաճ է,ցավեցնում է,այլ երբ  հանդարտ իջնում է մազերիդ մեջ, տարածվում շուրջդ,երբեմն խառնում մազերդ իրար, ու հանում վերև,մինչև երկինքն անգամ. երբ այն կարծես բոլոր իղձերդ պտտում է կողքդ ու հարցնում քեզ,արդյո՞ք կուզես մեկն իրականացնեմ քեզ համար,որ ժպտաս ու տխուր երբեք ու երբեք չլինես,,իսկ դու շփոթված չգիտես որն   ընտրես դրանցից,ու այդ գլխապտույտի մեջ՝ մոռանալով ամեն ինչ, վայելում ես գարունը,ժպտում ամենքին ու աշխարհին,երբ այդ օդը պարգևում է նոր շունչ,նոր կյանք կարծես...
Քամի ինչքա՜ն լավն ես,հաճելի.
Պատասխանը փնտրելու եմ քո մեջ,որովհետև սիրում եմ քեզ....
Այսօր ինձ թվաց թե աշունն ու գարունը ընկերներ են,ու հյուր են եկել հենց ինձ,այսօր....
Իմ ներսում աշուն է,իսկ դրսում գարուն...
Այսօր զգացի այդ կարոտը,կարոտն օդի գարնանային,իսկ տանից երբ դուրս եկա,նորից քայլել էի ուզում,այդ քամու տակ... չէէ, սա այն տհաճ քամին չէր ինձ համար,այն հրաաշալի էր,այն երազանքներիս մասին ինձ նորից էր հիշեցնում..և ես նորից սկսեցի ժպտալ,իսկ ես ինձ ժպիտի մեջ եմ սիրում......._

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (14.03.2011), unknown (15.03.2011), Արէա (12.03.2011), Արևածագ (10.03.2011), Դեկադա (11.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ես սևուսպիտակ չեմ նկարում...
*

_Սևուսպիտակ ես չեմ նկարում,
Իսկ իմ վարդերը գույներ են սիրում,
Իմ արևները դեղին չեն լինում,
Ծիածաններս գունեղ են լինում:

Ես սևուսպիտակ չեմ նկարում,
Իմ կտավը գույներ է ուզում,
Գարուններս աշուն չեն դառնում,
Իսկ թռչունները օրօր չեն երգում,
Աստղերն այլևս չեն իջնում երկնից,
Չեն դողում ծաեռրը ցրտից,սառույցից.

Ցավոք հիմա ինձ չեք հասկանում,
Ես սևուսպիտակ չեմ նկարում,
Իմ կտավը գույներ է սիրում:
_


11.03.11  01:43

*Չէէ,նկարել չգիտեմ ուղղակի էս բանաստեղծությունը երեկ ծնվեց,ոնց որ ամեն գիշեր, երբ ուզում եմ քնել,ու առանց ալարելու այս անգամ բջջայինիս մեջ պահեցի այն. ծիծաղելի էր, հենց այն անջատում էի,մեկ էլ ըհըն,նորից տողեր ծնվեցին՝ շարունակությունն իմ փոքրիկ բանաստեղծության, որը հենց էնպես մտածմունքներից ու զգացմունքներից ծնվեցին մտքումս.....
Պարզ ու հասարակ մի քանի տող,որ կարող է մի ամբողջ շխարհ պարունակել իր մեջ,կամ էլ հիշեցում իմ ապրածի մասին...
Երանի ես էլ շաատ քիչ,ու վատ նկարել իմանայի,ոնց գիտեմ գրել,այնպես էլ նկարել իմանայի,ու նկարեի այն փոթորիկները կամ հանդարտ գետերը հոգուս,որ երբեմն տանջում ու խանգարում են ինձ...*

----------

erexa (11.03.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (11.03.2011), unknown (15.03.2011), Արէա (12.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այսօր հրաշք օր էր :Love: ,շատ հոգնած եմ,որ երկար պատմեմ,բայց կարոտել էի ձեզ երեխեք՝ դասընկերուհիներս :Smile: ,ուշ ուշ,բայց երբմն կարելիա հավաքվել.լավ էր,կարևորը շատ պարել ու նկարվել ենք :Tongue: ,ու շաաաատ ժպտացել ենք,ու դրանց արդյունքը այս վիճակսա,որ հոգնած եմ: :Sad: էէհհ

----------

erexa (14.03.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (13.03.2011), unknown (15.03.2011), Արէա (14.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Եղել է,որ զգաս կոտրվել է հավատը քո մեջ,
Երբ այն չորացած  վարդի նման փշրվում է աչքիդ առաջ,
Երբ զգում ես,որ սիրտդ կծկվել է մռմուռից,ցավից.
Չկա խոսելու ոչինչ,կիսվելու ոչինչ:
Կա  մենակություն,անհավատ ժամեր,երկար դարեր,
Հոգուդ խորքում մեծ փոթորիկ,խուլ դատարկություն
Աչքերիդ մեջ տխուր նոտա,ու արցունքներ:
Ամեն սկսվող խոսքից հետո հակասումներ ինքդ քեզ,
Չե՛մ հավատում, չկամ կարծես,
Կորցրել եմ հավատս,կոտրել եմ անդարձ:

Արցունք է շուրջս,քամի է ահա,
Փոշի ու մշուշ խառնվել կողքիս,
Դատարկ խոսքեր են շպրտում դեմքիս,
Կորցրել եմ հավատս,չկա այն հիմա:_

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (14.03.2011), unknown (15.03.2011), Արէա (14.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երանի հեշտ լիներ,նորից ժպտալը,ուրախ լինելը...երանի երանիներս բոլոր իրականանաին այս գիշեր,ես հույս ունեմ,համոզված եմ գտնելու եմ քեզ՝  իմ ուրախություն...Ես ուժեղ եմ..._

----------

erexa (15.03.2011), Nare-M (14.03.2011), unknown (15.03.2011), Արէա (14.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

Տաք ու չոր  արցունքներն իջան դեմքով հանդարտ ու լուռ,
Ճանապարհին անհետ մաքրեցին  ժպիտն այդ  երկնից ընծա, 
Ու կաթացին աղոթք անող բուռ ձեռքերին:

Կուտակվել են ամպերը գորշ այս արևոտ  մեծ երկնքում,
Ու հոգու մեջ մեծ կծիկն են իրար խառնում,
Երբեք երբեք չեն անձրևում:


Տաք են արցուքներն այդ լուսե,թաց է դեմքը ու ձեռքերն այդ շղարշե:

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (15.03.2011), unknown (15.03.2011), Արէա (15.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

Հնի ու նորի մեծ խաչմերուկներում,
Ինքս ինձ կորցրած,փնտրում չեմ գտնում,
Ու դողալով թաց անձրևներից,
Նորից իմ ճամփին եմ ես վերադառնում:

Ժպիտ ու թախիծ իրար խառնված,
Իրար առհավետ բաժանել փորձում,
Իմ մեծ անիվը կանգնել,չի շարժվում:

Ժամեր, րոպեներ միևնույն դարձած
Անցյալ, ապագա իրար խառնված,
Սառել է շուրջս,քամի է հիմա:
Գարնան արևին,հրաշքում այս մեծ,
Ամեն ինչ գորշ է,,սևսպիտակի մեջ,
Կույր է սիրտը իմ,չի տեսնում ոչինչ,
Չկա էլ ժպիտ,ոչ կյանք,ոչ էլ հույս:

Անցնում են ժամերն կամա,ակամա,
Դառնում են առու ու ճահիճ ինձ համար....

----------

Nare-M (17.03.2011), unknown (17.03.2011), Արէա (18.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ինչու՞ գարունը ինձ էլ չի ժպտում,միայն թախծում է,ու չի անձրևում...*
Անձրև ու փչող զով քամի եմ եմ ուզում,գարնան հովեր ու նոր շունչ եմ ուզում,ուզում եմ նորից ինքս ես լինեմ,ժպտամ,ու փայլեմ  ես այս աշխարհին....
*Կորել եմ*, իզուր,ինչի՞ չգիտեմ արդեն...հոգնել, ձանձրացել,մթնել եմ արդեն....
Մեծ անապատում  ստվերիս ետևից գնում եմ անհետ ու չեմ էլ գտնում,թափառելով մեծ անապատում երկինքս կորցրած հույս,հավատ փնտրում,բայց...Ուշ է արդեն,գիտեմ էլ չկա...
Կոտրած ապակու կտորների մեջ,արնագույն վարդեր ու մի փոքր սեր,թողել եմ ,որ հետո երբ ինքս ինձ գտնեմ, նորից   բույն հյուսեմ կյանքիս նոր թերթերի մեջ,նորից անավարտ մի հրաշք ստեղծեմ,ուղարկեմ վեր,նորից ես սպասեմ,ու նորից գտնեմ....
*Գիտե՞ս երազել ես էլ չգիտեմ*...Ես հրաշքների մեջ *փոքր աստղ եմ*,խամրած ու տխուր, գորշ գույների մեջ,փորձում եմ ժպտալ,ու ուրախ ապրել,բայց այդ դաժան սևսպիտակի մեջ,չկա ծիածան,չկան էլ գույներ,չկա արշալույս ու վաղորդյան հովեր,անգամ  իմ լուսինն էլ  կորցրեցի անհետ...
*Ուզում եմ գտնել ինձ գույների մեջ*....










Այսօրվան ինձ լրիվ համապատասխան,սիրում եմ լսել,երբեմն էսպիսի երգեր :Sad: իսկ այս երկուսը շաատ եմ սիրում

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (18.03.2011), unknown (24.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ եմ կորցրել,ու ի՞նչ եմ փնտրում,
Ի՞նչն է այդպես կոտրվել ու չի նորանում,
Ինչու՞ է թախիծը ստվերիցս վազում,
Ինչու՞  երկինքն իմ ուրախ չի լինում,
Ինչու՞ չկամ ես,ինչու՞ եմ տխուր:
Ներսում ավերակ հոգիս  ինձ տանջում,
Մի քանի օր էր հանգիստ չեմ քնում,
Կորցրել էի հավատ,կորցրել և ժպիտ,
Կոտրել անուրջներ,հույս և ինքս ինձ:

Խորը շունչ եմ նորից ես քաշում,
Մտնում իմ աշխարհ իմ երազների...
Գտել եմ հոգիս իր անուրջներով,
Վիրավոր  վերքերով ու  հալածանքով,
Վիրակապել եմ այն իր իսկ իղձերով,
Ամուր կապել , իր հեքիաթներով,
Սպասում եմ,որ նա ապաքինվի,
Ու նորից, կրկին ինձ երգն իր երգի...*


Ուռաաա....ամեն ինչ անցավ ես հաղթահարեցի,անցավ և թախիծ,և սուտ,նաև վիշտ,դրանց հեռու եմ ինքս ուղարկել,չգիտեմ, թե երբ նրանց կտեսնեմ,բայց կամ նաև ես նոր մեծ ուժով,ինքս ինձանով ու իմ հեքիաթով....Ճիշտա էլի փոքրիկ մի թախիծ ու զայրույթ կա մեջս,բայց կարևորն անցած է,իսկ սա էլ շուտ կանցնի....

----------

erexa (04.04.2011), Nare-M (20.03.2011), unknown (24.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչքա՜ն հաճելիա քայլել գարնան ու իրա գույների հետ հավասար,ժպիտով,ու ուրախությամբ...
Սիրում եմ քեզ ընտանիքս,աշխարհս,երազանքներս,ու հեքիաթս...
Երջանիկ եմ իմ գտածով,իմ իրականությամբ,ու սպասվելիք նոր ու գեղեցիկ ապագայով..._

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (20.03.2011), unknown (24.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ-մեկ տխուր եմ լինում...բայց ինչիցա՞,որ էդ մեկ-մեկը  լինումա ավելի  հաճախ,ամեն օր,ժամերի ու վայրկյանների ծանր ու խառը տեղափոխությամբ....Ինչի՞..._







_Այսօր և այս երգն էր ամբողջ օրը ինձ հետ,անընդհատ հնչում էր ականջներիս,ու նորից տխրեցնում էր,և եղանակը,իմ սիրելի անձրևը, համապատասխան էր իմ մտքերին ու հույզերին..._
_Նորից,ամեն ինչ նորից ուզում էր սկսվեր,ինչի՞ կրկնվեց...
Արդեն ոչինչ էլ չգիտեմ,ու չեմ հասկանում...._

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (23.03.2011), unknown (24.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մեկ մեկ լինումա չէ,որ երբ տխուր,չէ շաատ տխուր ես լինում,ու չգիտես այդ ամենը որտեղ ուղարկես,որ չհիշես,ու երբ պատմում ես ընկերոջդ,կամ շաատ հարազատ ու թանկ մարդու, և թեթևանում ես,և ամեն ինչը հեշտ հաղթահարում ես,ու իր խոսքերը հոգուտ մեջ մի քանի օր զրգում են,ուժ են տալիս,որ ոչինչ էլ չկա,դու ուժեղ ես,մի նեղվի,ամեն ինչ անցողիկա :Ծաղիկ: ...մտածում եմ երևի ինձանիցա,ես եմ շաատ նեղվում,ու շաատ  շատ,բայց չգիտեմ,ես էդպիսինն եմ,կարողա թեթև առիթ լինի,բայց ես ժամերով ծանրացնեմ և միտքս, և հոգիս,ինձ տանջեմ,ու տխուր նստեմ,ու չկարողանամ դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից....կարողա և մեծ առիթ լինի,բայց էդ դեպքում արդեն ամեն ինչ ավելի ու ավելի բարդա դառնում......Այսօր էլի էնքան ջղայնացած եմ տուն եկել,երևի դեմքիցս էլ էր երևում,բայց.....երբ տխուր ու ջղայն վիճակներս խառնվում,ու դառնում են մեկ ամբողջություն,ամեն ինչ դառնումա սոսկալի,մեծ  խառնաշփոթ....երբ ուզում ես արագ տուն գալ,գոնե տանը մի փոքր ժպտալ....Ուֆ,չգիտեմ :Sad: ....ինքս էլ իսկապես հոգնել եմ էս ուֆերից,ու չգիտեմներից,բայց....




Ինքս չէի էլ մտածում,որ էսօր ամենինչ սենց կլինի,բայց...պիտի նորից սպասեմ,ու էս ժամանակ դառնում եմ ավելի նեղացկոտ ու չխոսկան,կարծես ես ինքս կորցնեմ էն ուրախ աղջկան,որ ամբողջ օրը ժպտում...ու ինքս ոնց չեմ սիրում էդպիսին ինձ...երանի ամեն ինչ կարողանայի էդքան թեթև տանել....երանի

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.04.2011), unknown (31.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Առօրյա*...Ա՞ն ոչինչ չէ՞,որպես վերնագիր եմ դրել :Blush: մենակ այսօր


Գիտեի,որ ամեն ինչ կանցներ այսօր,բայց գոնե ես հաղթեցի,չնայած դա էդքան էլ կարևոր չի ինձ համար,ես հիմա հանգիստ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ նորից նույննա,առաջվա նման....կարող եմ հանգիստ շունչ քաշել :Smile: ....

ԷԷ,էս շունիկը ինչի՞ եկավ մեր տուն,հիմա վաղը որ տանեն,երևի պիտի կամ աչքերս փակեմ,կամ էլ տանը չլինեմ,էնքան լավնաաա,շատ պուպուշնա,բա պուճուրիկ աչիկներըը,խելոք հայացքը,կողքիցս էն կողմ չի գնում,անընդհատ քնումա,շատ պուճուրիկա...ափսոս...կարևորը մի քանի օրից իմը կունենամ,կարոտել էի շունիկ պահելուն :Love: ....

Ոնց չեմ սիրում ես երթուղայինները,ես արդեն սովորել եմ հանգիստ կամ մեր մեքենայից դուրս գալ,կամ էլ մետրոյից,բայց երթուղայիններից. պարտադիր իջնելիս գլուխս միամիտ խփում եմ :Sad:  :LOL: ինչ անեմ,չնայած հիմա մի քիչ սովորել եմ,բայց դե մեկա չեմ սիրում,որ տեղ չի լիոնում,բայց պիտի նստես ինչքան էլ բաց թողնես,մեկա կամ կուշանաս,կամ էլ էլի առանց տեղ ես տուն,կամ էլ դասի հասնելու...Լավա գոնե երբեմն տեղ են տալիս,դա էլ շնորքի ու հասկացողության հարցա :Blush: մեկ մեկ ամաչում եմ ,որ ասում են եկեք նստեք, ես մեղավոր չեմ,երևի իմ աչքերը մատնում են ինձ :Blush: ,կամ էլ անգամ մի հատ նայեմ,տեսնեմ տեղ չկա,ուզում եմ կանգնել,մեկ էլ տեսնում եմ տեղ են տալիս,արդեն ուզեմ,չուզեմ նստում եմ ամոթից....ախր ինձ որ մնա ես կուշանամ բայց չեմ նստի,թե չէ մեկ էլ ընկերուհիներս վազում են վաայ,եկավ,ու տեսնում ենք տեղ չկաա :Sad: ...այսօրվա մետրոն էլ լրիվ ահավոր էր,լավ էր ուրիշ տարբերակ կար տուն գալու,թե չէ մնալու էր մետրոյի մեեջ :LOL: 

Բա սա էլ առօրյա մի փոքրիկ պատմություն Մեմեից :Wink: Լավ մնացեք ընկերներս :Love:

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.04.2011), unknown (31.03.2011), Արէա (25.03.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ինձ թվում էր էլ գրառում չեմ անելու օրագրումս,կարմիր վարկանիշից վախեցել էի,բայց.....եթե նորից ստանամ,ոչինչ երևի,չնայած որ շատ էի  տխրել երեկ...

Այսօր նորից ինձ մոտ էր վերադարձել այն կարոտած իմ առօրյան,իմ հին կյանքը...էնքաաան շատ էի կարոտել,նենց ուրախ եմ հիմա,Երևանիս օդն էլ էի կարտել,չնայած ամեն օր այն շնչում եմ,բայց զբոսնելը ուրիշա,մեկա ինչքան համոզում եմ շատ քայլենք ծիծաղում են ինձ վրա,էնքաան շատ եմ սիրում զբոսնել,մեքենայով ես չեմ ուրախանում,չնայած էդպես էլ է երբեմն հաճելի,բայց մեկ մեկ,ու շատ հաճախ ուզում եմ էնքան քայլեմ,որ ոտքերս  հոգնած լինեն,ու նոր այդ ժամանակ տուն գանք...Ամեն տարվա եղանակին էլ հաճելի է քայլել Երևանյան գեղեցիկ ու հրաշք փողոցներով,երբ քաղաքումդ բոլորը ժպիտներով զբոսնում են՝  գեղեցիկ զույգերը,ծերերը թևանցուկ, ընտանիքները,երիտասարդների խումբը...ես ապրում եմ էդ ամեն ինչով, որովհետև սիրում եմ քաղաքս,իմ հրաշալի քաղաքը Երևանը,ես ծնվել եմ այնտեղ ու սիրում եմ այն շաատ շաաատ....
Այսօր չէի կարող գրառում չանել,որովհետև սիրում եմ, երբ նաև ուրախ գրառում եմ անում,երբ մեջս ամեն ինչ գեղեցիկ է,ու ծաղկում է գարնան նման....*





դու էլ լսիր օրագիրս,շաատ լավնա,շատ եմ սիրում,ու իմ օրագրին հետևող իմ ընկերներ.ձեզ էլ բոլորիդ շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (31.03.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), unknown (31.03.2011), Արէա (27.03.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Զգացել եմ,որ գարունն էլ եմ շատ սիրում,չնայած էս գարունը էդքան էլ ուրախ չսկսվեց ինձ համար,բայց հուսով եմ  ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի,չէ՞ որ շաատ օրեր կան դեռ առջևում ապրելու...
Շատ եմ սիրում դրսի էս մաքուր օդն ու ծաղկունքը,ուրախանում եմ ամեն ծառի ու ծաղկի վրա...
Տեսնես ինչի՞ եմ էսքան սիրում բնություն,ինչի՞ եմ էսքան ուրախանում ամեն մանրուքի վրա,չնայած ինձ համար էդքան էլ մանրուք չի բնությունը...
Սիրում եմ բնությունը  իր ամեն մի փոքրիկ հրաշքով,սիրում եմ բնության հետ ներդաշնակ լինել,այսինքն քայլել բնության գույների ու եղանակի տարբեր փոփոխության հետ համատեղ.......
Սիրում եմ քեզ բնությունս...Դու հրաշք ես...*

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (31.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.04.2011), unknown (31.03.2011), Արէա (30.03.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հաստատ գովազդ չի


էն օրը կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը,որին շատ եմ սիրում,ու հաստատ կեղծավորություն արած չէր լինի ասումա.
-Հլը նայեք Մերիին,էնքան լավնա չայի հետ կծես ու խմես...
Ճիշտա շատ են օգտագործում այս կոմպլիմենտը,բայց ես շա՜տ եմ սիրում...
Բա՞ որ ասում եմ չեն թողնում մի վայրկյան տխուր նստեմ...մի խոսքով լավն էր...




-Մե՜եր նենց հավես ես ծիծաղում,լսում եմ իմ ծիծաղնելա գալիս...
Բա որ ասում են Մե՛ր, էնքան եմ սիրում,որ ,անունս էլ արդեն ինձ համար դարձել է կոմպլիմենտ...*_

Մեկ մեկ զարմանում եմ,ախր անունս հենց կարճ է,բայց մեկա  ինչքան էլ կարճ լինի մարդիկ գտնում են անուն կարճացնելու ձևը,բայց  ես էնքան եմ սիրում, որ էդպես են ինձ ասում,չնայած  շաատ մոտ մարդիկ են ինձ էդպես սիմում,ու երբեմն ՝լ զարմանում եմ,որ նոր ծանոթացած մարդիկ «Մեր» են ասում,բայց էնքան եմ ուրախանում,որ սեփական անունս կարծես հաճոյախոսություն է դարթել ինձ համար....


Ուզում եմ պատմել նաև Մեմեի մասին՝  Մեմեի պատմությունը լրիվ ուրիշա,Մեմեն իսկապես ես եմ, ոչ թե հորինված մականուն,ինձ քույրիկս չի կարողացել դիմել որպես Մերի,ու ասել է Մեմե,ու էնքան էի սիրում էդ անունս,որ մեկ մեկ մյուս քույրիկս ասում էր Մեմուշ,կամ էլ Մեմուշիկ չգնանք խանութ իրար հետ,և այլն....Չգիտեմ Մեմեն ապրումա իմ մեջ,էդ նորից ես եմ, նույն Մերին չի,Մերին ուրիշա,շատ տարբեր չենք իրարից,բայց Մերին  տարբերվումա նրանով,որ էսքան իր հույզերի ու ապրումների մասին չէր պատմի,չէր կիսվի,ու գրառի...Ուզում եմ հասկանաք ու պատկերացնեք,որ լինելով նույն մարդը,Մեմեն չգիտեմ էլ ինչի ունի տարբերություններ,ու փոփոխված ոչ թե վատ այլ լավ բնավորություն,ավելի համարձակ մտքերի ու որոշումների մեջ,այսինքն ես կարող եմ պատմել իմ մասին էստեղ,որը ճիշտա էլի կկիսվեի ընկերուհիներիս հետ, բայց ոչ էսքան գեղեցիկ ու մի քիչ այլ ձևով,ավելի պատկերավոր,այլ սովորական կպատմեի ու կանցներ կգմնար,իսկ հիմա ես կարող եմ հիշել ամեն գրածս տողը երբ եմ կատտարել,ու ինչի՞..._

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Lusinamara (31.03.2011), Nare-M (31.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.04.2011), unknown (02.04.2011), Արէա (30.03.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Նորից,ամեն ինչ նորից....
Ինչի՞ չեմ կարողանում,ամեն ինչ ուղարկել այնտեղ,որտեղից հետ դարձի ճանապահ չկա...
Ինչու է ամեն ինչ սառույցի նման պատում սիրտը իմ,դարձնում է չար,ու անսիրտ...
Ինչու՞ են մառախուղները պտտվում շուրջս,խախտում են ժպիտ,կյանք,հանդարտություն...
Ինչի՞ց է, որ երբեմն թվում է,թե երկրագունդը կանգ է առել,թեև չենք զգում շարժը նրա,թվում է մարդիկ չկան,դատարկ է քաղաքը քո,ու մենակ այդ անապատում,մոլորվել ու չես գտնում,ոչ քեզ,ոչ աշխարհը քո ստեղծած..
Ինչու՞  տխուր ժամանակ այս հարցը տանջում ամբողջ օրը,չթողնելով տեղ ծիծաղի ու ուրախության համար,անգամ երբեմն անկարող ես լինում ցույց տալ հոգավիճակդ,պատմել,ու ամեն ինչ փուչ ու ստի վրի ստեղծվում է ու առաջ գնում...
Չկա ոչինչ,ու կա նորից...*

----------

Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (02.04.2011), Quyr Qery (21.04.2011), unknown (02.04.2011), Արէա (01.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Լինում է,որ արցունքներդ ներսից խեղդում են կոկորդտ,բայց արտասվել չես կարող..
Որ ներսումդ հոգիդ այնչափ ուրախ է,որ ճչալ ես ուզում,բայց չես կարող...
Երբ զգում ես կա ասելիք,խոսքեր դուրս հանելու,բայց դրանք հավիտյան բանտարկում ես հոգուդ խորքում...
Երբեմն անգամ երազանքդ անավարտ ես թողում,դրանք հետաքրիր չեն ոչ մեկի,ու պետք է մնան կիսատ ու ավերակ..._

----------

Aj Klik (01.04.2011), E-la Via (21.04.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Nare-M (02.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), unknown (02.04.2011), VisTolog (01.04.2011), Արէա (01.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Իրարից տարբեր մի քանի մտքեր,որոնք հանգիստ չէին թողնում ինձ...*

Պարզ,մաքուր,թեթև...միթե՞ գրածներս հասնում են սրտին քո,ստեղծում քեզ մոտ նոր հույսեր,ու վերադառնում սրտին իմ....


Երևի ցնորվել եմ,որ գրում եմ այն,որի  մասին չեմ մտածել,չարչարվել,տանջվել...Ես այն ստեղծում եմ այստեղ,իմ փոքր մտացածին ու անշուք արհեստանոցում,ուր վրձինները նկարել չգիտեն,ես չեմ նկարում,ու չեմ էլ գրում,ես գրել չգիտեմ,ես խզբզում եմ,այն որը հոգուս ու սրտի մեջ ինքն իր հետ երգ է երգում...

Երբեմն ինքս ինձ չեմ հասկանում,սիրտս երգում է,ուրախ է լինում,կամ թե լալիս է,տխուր է,տրտում,բայց վրձինն իմ ինձ չի լսում,ուզում եմ գրել,ու չի ստացվում,ու ձայն իմ սրտի ձեզ ուղարկել անկարող եմ դառնում:

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2011), Nare-M (03.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), unknown (03.04.2011), Արէա (03.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեկ,ինչ լավ էր երեկ,ես հնարավորություն ունեի,ինձ տեսնելու երկու տարեկանում,93 թվականին,ու ոչ նկարներով,այլ հին վաղուցվա վիդեոյով,ու ինչքան վատ էր ման եմ եկել այնքան, մինչ գտել ենք,որ տեսնեմ ինքս ինձ...93թվական-ինչքան վաղուցվա են թվում թվերը այս,ինձ թվումա ես չեմ եղել էդ ժամանակ,բայց չեք պատկերացնի իմ ուրախության չափը,անընդհատ այդքան մարդկանց մեջ ման էի գալիս ինքս ինձ,որ նորի տեսնեմ,խելագարի նման կանգնեցնում էի այդ նույն կադրի վրա,ու զարմանում,միթե ես եմ,ես էսքան լավն եմ եղել,բայց շաատ չարաճճի եմ եղել,անընդհատ պապաա եմ գոռում,ու լաց լ:ինում,ման եմ գալիս պապաիս,ու եթե հանկարծ մեկ ուրիշը գրկեր ինձ,լաց ու նորից պապաիս եմ ման գալիս,չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան հաճելիա էսքան տարի հետո տեսնել քեզ փոքր,ու խոսելիսդրան հաջորդեցին առաջին ու վեցերորդ դասարաններս,տերյանական հանդեսին,ու նորից զարմացել էի,ուղղակի չէի արտասանում,այլ իբրև ես ինքս խոսում եմ,Տերյանի փոխարեն,պատմում իր կյաքնից հատվածներ,երևի դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ էդքան Տերյան  ու աշուն....Իսկ առաջին դասարանիս երգերը երգում էի անկախ ինձանից,ես չէի մոռացել,ու էնքան ծիծաղելի դեպքեր են եղել հենց իմ առաջին դաս-ի հանդեսի ժամանակ,բա եղբայրս,ինչքան լավն էր,ուզում էի լիներ այդ ժամանակը,ես սլանայի նրա միջով,ու տեսնեի և ինձ այդ ժամանակ,գրկեի ինձ,եղբորս տեսնեի,ու չթողնեի,որ տխրեր,ակմ էլ այսքանը տեսած,ոնրից լինեի առաջին դասարանդե երազում եմ,գիտեմ չի իրականանա,բայց...
Երևի շատ եմ պատմում ,բայց սա իմ կյանքն ու իմ աշխարհն է,միգուցե ուրիշ մեկը տեսնի ինձ ու չուրախանա,բայց...երեկ ես ինձ նման չէի,ու չէի կարողանում չժպտաի,ես ուրախ եմ,որ դրանք կան,ու պահպանվել են մինչև հիմա....
Լավ է հիմա ամեն ինչ կա,այնքան զարգացած է,որ բոլորն ունեն,կա հնարավորություն  տեսնելու  իրենց փոքրիկին ծնված օրվանից...*

----------

Nare-M (04.04.2011), Quyr Qery (21.04.2011), unknown (03.04.2011), Արէա (03.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօրվա եղանակին ու տրամադրությանս համահունչ երգ
Խոսքեր չկան,դրանք ասյօր լռելու են,բթացել է ուղեղս, հոգիս ձայն չունի այսօր.........*

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2011), Inna (04.04.2011), Nare-M (04.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), unknown (05.04.2011), Արէա (04.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Կարելիա մի հատ խորը շունչ քաշել,ու նորից շարունակեմ ուղիս,որը կիսատ եմ թողել,նորից չգիտեմ ինչի եմ եկել,ինչ էլ ինելու,ամեն ինչ կունենա դադար,թե կշարունակվի,բայց հուսով եմ,որ դեռ կհասցնեմ գրել օրագրիս վերջին գրառումը.........._

էնքան ասելիք կա,էնքան զայրույթ կա մեջս,ու էս անցած ու բաց թողած օրերիս ընթացքում միատոն ու միօրինակ տխրությունը նորից ստվերի նման կողքիցս էն կողմ չի գնացել,ես ուզում էի դիմանալ,բայց........Մտածում եմ,դու ինչպես կարողացար,ինչի համար ամեն ինչ դարձավ ոչինչ,հիմա զարմանում եմ,երևի ես եմ նորից սխալվել ,ես միշտ սխալվում եմ,միշտ....ես շատ եմ ուրախանում,ու հետո նստում ու օրերվ տխրում եմ,չգիտեմ էսքան երկար էս չէի սպասում,որ կարող ես դիմանալ....
Թող ամեն ինչ մնա էսպես,ես արդեն հոգնել եմ,չնայած քեզ համար մեկա,դու չես էլ կարդա,միևնույննա արդեն կա մեկը,ով քեզ հետա,ես ինքս էլ մենակ չեմ,բայց հիշի կյանքում եթե մի օր հիշես, որ ես թանկ եմ քեզ համար,ու եթե մի օր պետք եմ եղել,հիշի որ կոտրել ես, էն ինչը էսքան տարի ես ինքս կոչել եմ ընկերություն,ինձ մոտ ու թանկ մարդ,իմ ամենամոտ ընկերուհի.......

*Իսկ ամենաուրախ օրս եղելա տասնիննին,մենք պիտի վինետկա նկարվեինք, որը շաատ շաատ տարիներ հետո նայելու ենք,ու հիշենք ինքներս մեզ,էդ օրը շատ ուրախ էի,ու որոշել էի մոռանալ ամեն ինչ,ու չհիշել երբեք...
*

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2011), Nare-M (21.04.2011), Quyr Qery (21.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (21.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր ամեն ինչ այլա,ուրիշա,ամեն ինչ անցավ,չնայած երկար շատ երկար ժամանակ էս վատ,ու տխուր էի....էսօր շաատ առիթներ եմ ունեցել ուրախանալու,ես զգացի,որ էն ժամանակվաս աչքերիս փայլը,որը ինքս գտել էի իմ մեջ, նորից վերադարձել է.....էնքան հաճելիա էս ամեն ինչը,շաատ բաներ փոխվել են այսօր,շատ ուրախ եմ հիմա,օրերով այն երկար կմնա...էս այսօր մտքերիս մեջ սավառնել եմ երկաար երկար,շատ շաատ ուրախ եմ,ես հանգիստ կարող եմ ժպտալ,ու էլի մի քանի առիթ գումարվեց իրար,ես չգիտեմ գարնանը ինձ հետ ինչա կատարվում,ես փոխվում եմ,ու մի քանի ուրախություն դառնում է հրաշք ու պարգև ինձ համար,չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան լավա հիմա ամեն ինչ,ես գիտեի չի անցնի,ես մնալու եմ էսպես.....չնայած անորոշություն կա,իմ ուղու հետ կապված,բայց երևի կանցնի ամեն ինչ.......
Ես էնքան շնորհակալ եմ ձեզանից,որ կողքիս եք ու հասկանում եք ինձ,ձեր մի խոսքը կարևոր է ինձ համար,շնորհակալ եմ....
Ուզում եմ իմանաք, որ իմ երջանկության կրկնապատիկը ցանկանում եմ,այն մարդկանց,որոնք սիրում են ինձ...._

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2011), erexa (23.04.2011), Inna (24.04.2011), Nare-M (22.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (23.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Գարնանային յասամաններ*-դրանք հիմա սեղանիս վրա են,էնքան գեղեցիկ են,ու ինչի՞ ինձ համար ծաղիկի մեկ հատն անգամ գեղեցիկ ու թանկ է,չնայած հիմա մեկ հատ չէ....մի տեսակ էս ծաղիկը գարնան շունչա բերում տուն,ու փործումա հուշել, որ նորից երազեմ անիրական իմ երազանքների մասին....Երբեմն էս երազելս շատա խանգարում ինձ,բայց փոխվել անզոր եմ...
Հետաքրիրա *մի փունջ յասաման,ու շատ ասելիք*,այն միտք տվեց,որ նորից գրեմ,երևի ինքս էլ շատ սիրում եմ յասաման վարդերից բացի,բայց չեմ բարձրաձայնել....
Մեջս հիմա ասելիք կա,բայց չեմ կարողանում գտնել ինչ,ի՞նչ կա, որ ուզում եմ ասել,ուզում եմ ուրախացնել,չնայած չգիտեմ էլ ուրախ եմ,թե ոչ...բայց այս յասամանները....


Ինչքա՜ն հավեսա, երբ գիշերը քնում ես բաց պատուհանի տակ,իսկ վարագույրից այն կողմ պարզ երկինքն է ու լուսինն այդ արծաթե,երբ արթնանում ես մի պահ ու զգում գարնան հիանալի բույրը,չգիտեմ լավն է,այն նորից ինչ որ մի բան է հիշեցնում,չգիտեմ ինչ,բայց միևնույն ժամանակ այնքան հաճելի է...
Իսկ *այս յասամանները ջինջ ու մաքուր*,կարծես թարմացնում են միտքս ու հիշողությունս,պարզեցնում հոգիս,ու մաքրում արտասուքն իմ  դեռ չերևացող...
_Ա՜խ այս յասամանները..._

Չգիտեմ երգն այս ինչ կապ ունի,բայց շատ եմ լսել,ու ուզում եմ էստեղ էլ լինի,հրաշալի կատարումա...

----------

E-la Via (24.04.2011), Nare-M (25.04.2011), Quyr Qery (24.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (25.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Եթե կարողանաի*,գրել,գրել մի այնպիսի տողեր, որոնց միջոցով դուրս հանեի համ մեջիս ուրախությունը,համ էն տխրությունը, որ չգիտես որտեղից մտավ մեջս :Sad: ...հոգնել եմ արդեն...
Մեկ մեկ ուզում եմ խոսել,բայց չկա,չկան խոսքեր, չկա....Ինչ որ մի մասնիկ երբեմն պակասումա,հիմա էլ ուզում եմ ասել,բայց կա խանգարող մի բան հոգուս խորքերում,մութ խորքերում,որը տեսանելի է ինձ,ու....
կիսատ տողեր,կիսատ թողնված ամեն ինչ,կիսատ մտքեր,ու լռություն...մեկ մեկ ինչքան հաճախեմ կրկնում էս մեկ մեկը,բայց չեմ ուզում մտնել,տեսնել,տխրել,ուզում եմ ջնջել,ամեն ինչ ինձ հետ կապված...հիմա չկա էն ուրախությունը,այն նորից, անընդհատ կորումա,էլ չի հերիքում,չկա......պիտի ապրենք,ուրախ ու տխուր լինենք անընդհատ...
Երբեմն թվումա ավելի լավ կլինի ուղղակի չլինել,անէանաալ,լինել օդում,ոչ երկրի վրա,քան լինել ուղղակի լռության մեջ...
* Լռություն, որը էդքան դաժան ու տխուր կարա լինի,առանց արտասանվելու,խոսելու....*

----------

Nare-M (25.04.2011), Quyr Qery (26.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (25.04.2011), Շինարար (24.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*....Հասարակ կետեր,ոչինչ չասող,միշտ լուռ ու հանգիստ,բայց էնքան հարազատ կապող բան կա էս կետերի մեջ,որ ուզում եմ դնել,ու թողնել անավարտ,քամու նման....*



_...Լռություն,դատարկություն,ոչինչ...
Փոշի,քամի ու հույզեր,
Թախիծ,կսկիծ,ու նորից լռություն..._

----------

Quyr Qery (26.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (25.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Մեկ - մեկ....մեկ մեկ ինչքանա ինձ խանգարում իմ ճիշտ խոսալը,որ ինչ կա մեջս լրիվ պատմում եմ,ու հետո սկսում եմ փոշմանել,ու տխրել ժամերով,օրերով....Ոչինչ չգիտեմ
*





*Ափսոս նոր էջի սկիզբը տխուր սկսվեց....*

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2011), erexa (27.04.2011), Inna (01.05.2011), Nare-M (28.04.2011), Quyr Qery (28.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (27.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

Հոգնել եմ նախանձ հայացքներից,ու խոսքերից, որ լսում եմ իմ մասին :Sad: ....զարմանում եմ լավ ժպիտից ու ընկերությունից բացի մարդիկ կարող են հասկանալ հակառակը ու ատել ինձ.որտեղից էդքան վատություն մարդկանց մեջ,ու ինչի՞ :Shok: ,իրոք ես վատը չեմ,ինչի են էդքան մանր ու ծիծաղելի մարդիկ երբեմն.բա ո՞ր անծանոթ մարդիկ են արհամարհում,բայց ես ախր չեմ էլ ճանաչում է,ու իմ համար քայլում եմ,բայց մեկա նկատում եմ էդ աչքերի չարությունը...Ափսոս, որ էդպիսի մարդիկ կան.......Ես մեղավոր չեմ...
.*...Երևի շատ եմ ժպտում,ու նախանձի տեղիք եմ տալիս* :Dntknw: ,բայց թող իրանք լավ մնան ու ինձանից հեռու,որովհետև երբ ինքս շատ եմ ինչ որ մեկին ուշադրություն ցույց տալիս,իրանք շաատ ուրախ են լինում,ու վերջում ինքս վատ եմ զգում,ինչի՞...ինքս եմ մեղավոր,ու ոչ առաջին անգամ,տեսնես ինչի՞ չեմ կարողանում փոխվել....Ճիշտա երբեմն նեղվում եմ,ժամերով մտածում ես ի՞նչ եմ սխալ արել,ու հետո հասկանում,որ նախանձ կա,ուրիշ ոչինչ...
*Ուզում եմ էդպիսի  մարդիկ լավ լինեն,բայց ինչքան կարող են հեռու, շաատ հեռու ինձանից.*...*ես մեկա էլի լավ կլինեմ,ու կժպտամ,ես մենակ չեմ լինի,ես մեկա իմ աշխարհում ինքս իմ ընկերներով ու ստեղծածով հարուստ եմ,գիտե՜եմ....*
Իսկ այսօր գնացի,որ դաս պատմեմ,այսինքն դասխոսներս նայում տեսնում են շատ խոսացող ուսանող,ու *Ըհըն* գիտեն ծույլիկ են գտել,կանչում են դաս հարցնելու :Blush: էն էլ չգիտեն,որ սովորել եմ,բայց դա դեռ ոչինչ,ախր դեռ դաս չպատմած,մեկ էլ սկսեց հարցնել դու՞ ես ընտրել մասնագիտությունդ,լավ ես սովորում,սիրում ես,թե ոչ,ու պատասխաններիցս,ամեն ինչ հասկանալով,լռեց,մեկ էլ կողքից.
-*Ինքը ձեզ նման բանաստեղծություններա գրում,ու մենք էլ կարդում ենք*,-ու էդտեղ դեմքս սկսեց կարմրել,ու գնացին շարունակական *հարցերը,ու ապրեսները՝* 
*-ապրես որ գրում ես,վաաայ կյանքի օրագիր էլ ունես,ու դեռ պահում ես,իսկ ինչի՞*
-Դե որովհետև ինձ հաճելիա,ու հետաքրիր երբ մի քանի օր անցած էլ եթե մոռացած եմ լինում,կարդում եմ ու ուրախանում,որ ես ուրախացել եմ,ու հետաքրիրը հիմա է,իմ ուսանողական օրերին,որ էդքան ջերմ է ամեն ինչ,չհաշած թերությունները :Wink: ...Ու էդ խոսակցությունից,գովեստի խոսքեր լսած,ժպիտով,կարմրած դեմքով :LOL: գնացի,որ նստեմ :Blush: 
Հաճելիա,որ շուրջդ բոլորը սիրում են քեզ :Ծաղիկ: ,այնպես ինպիսին կաս,բա որ բողոքեցին,ինքը նեղացկոտա,մի փոքր առիթից նեղանումա,մեկ էլ սկսվեց,ուրեմն ինքը զգացմունքայինա :Blush: 
էհհհ,չգիտեմ,ես լուռ էի,ինձ բնութագրում էին,ու գովում :Blush: 
Եթե դասախոսս ինձ այսօր չուրախացներ,ես չէի էլ գրի էստեղ ապրածս....


*Ուրախ օրեր բոլորիդ,ժպտացեք,թող նախանձ մարդիկ էլ շատանան*


Թող ամեն տխրությւոն շուտ անցնի,ու ժպիտ բերի մեր դեմքին....Չնայած մի քիչ կա,բայց էդ հետո կերևա,կանցի թե ոչ...

----------

E-la Via (28.04.2011), erexa (28.04.2011), Inna (02.05.2011), Nare-M (28.04.2011), Quyr Qery (29.04.2011), Smokie (29.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (28.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Տեսնե՞ս դասախոսս ինչա՞ ուզում ինձ ասի,երեկվանից ինձ էտ հարցնա տանջում,ու էսօր էլ չասեց...Ասեց վաղը....
Արդեն վախենում եմ,տեսնես ինչա ասելու,ինչ իմացավ գրում եմ,ասեց կմնաս խոսելու եմ քեզ հետ,առանձին,բայց պիտի կտրվեմ ամեն ինչից,նոր,իսկ հիմա չեմ կարող....Յաա,դե ասեիր վերջացնեիր էլի,հիմա լավա տանջվում եմ,բա որ ասի.
-Վաայ մոռացա,ի՞նչ էի ասելու,-կգժվեեմ
Ուֆֆ չեմ կարում սպասեմ ,մինչև վաղը,դէ ասեիր էլի,կարողաեսի՞մ..._

----------

Inna (02.05.2011), Quyr Qery (29.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (30.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Չէէ,արժեր էդքան շուտ արթնանալ,ինչքան լավն էր դասախոսս,էդքան բարի մարդ,որը հասկանում էր ինձ,ես չէի տեսել,էնքան լավ մարդ,որ մեջս ունեցածս հույսից ավել կարծես ներարկեց  իմ մեջ,ու ուղարկեց տուն.....Սպասեք պատմեմ...
Առավոտյան շուտ կանչել էր,ու ես հետս վերցրել էի իմ ամենաթանկ օրագիրս այս մեկը,Ակումբինը,որը ունեմ.... 
Գիտե՞ք անհանգիստ էի ինչ պիտի ասեր ինձ,լարված էի,ու դող էր ընկել մեջս,բայց կանչեց ու սկսեց ինձ ուրախացնել,այսինքն ասեց.
-Ինչի  գիրք չես գրում,դու կարող ես մեծ բարձրունքների հասնել,հաջողություններ ունենալ,ու ինքը ձեր մտածած բախտ նայող,կամ բաժակ նայող չէր,մարդ էր, որը ինքը գրում է,կրթված էր,նաև բժիշկ ու լավ մայր հավատում եմ,ու նա ապրումա էս աշխարհում,որտեղ ես եմ....Ասեց կանչել եմ,որ իմանաս,որ քեզ հետ ամեն ինչ լավա լինելու,ու բացի այդ էնքան խորհուրդ տվեց ինձ անծանոթ մի մարդ,որ դեռ «երեկ» չկար,ու չգիտեի իր մասին,որ կարծես հարազատ մարդ լիներ,ուրախ էր,որ ես կամ,էս աշխարհում,որ իմ նման մարդիկ կան,չնայած քիչ են,ու վերջում վերցնելով իմ օրագիրը խնդրեց կարդալ,ես էնպես էի ուրախացել,որ իր նման դասախոսը,կրթված ու հաճելի ինձ, նման խոսքեր էր ասում....
Չեք պատկերացնի իմ մեեծ ուրախությունը,որը էսքան  ժամանակ շատ քիչ եմ ունեցել,ինչի՞, որովհետև քիչ են էն մարդիկ, որոնք ընդունում են իմ գրելը,իմ էսպիսի բնավորությունը,որ երազում եմ էսքան շատ,ու գիտեք մեկ էլ մի պահ դասախոսս սկսեց կարդալ էս տողերը՝
-Բայց որ հիշում եմ,թե  ջղայնացած դասախոսս ինչքան դասա տվել...վայ ո՞նց ամաչեցի,ու շարունակեց,ես ուզում եմ կարդալ, ինձ հետաքրիրա,ուզում եմ իմանալ ինչ ես գրել, կարո՞ղ եմ կարդալ....Ու դուք իմերջանկությունը պատկերացրեք,չգիտեմ,ես երջանիկ եմ..
Երևի երևակայում եմ,բայց եթե հանկարծ էս երազանքնս կատարվի,ես խոսք եմ տալիս,որ իմ դասախոսի անունովա լինելու այն,կամ առաջին հատորս կնվիրեմ իրեն,ես կգտնեմ իրան,ինքը շաատ լավնա,ու արդեն թանկա ինձ համար....Նա կարող էր էնպիսի բաներ պատմել իմ մասին,որ ինքս գիտեմ,ու ինձ ճանաչող մարդիկ գիտեն միայն...
Ես երբեք դրսում ժպիտով չեմ քայլում,երբ մենակ եմ,բայց երբ դուրս եկա, շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի,ու տուն էի գալիս,ինձ թվում էր աշխարհը ոտքիս տակ է,երբ բոլորի երջանկությունը տվել էին ինձ,ու ժպիտով,անգամ ծիծաղելով էի մի պահ քայլում,ու տեսա,որ մարդիկ զարմացած դեմքիս են նայում,բայց աչքերիս մեջ էնքան ուրախություն ու ջերմություն կար-երանի միշտ կարողանայի էդպես քայլել,գոնե սովորեի....
Չգիտեմ,էսօր շաատ ուրախ եմ,շաատ շաատ,երանի իրականանա երազանքնս,ու այն ցանկությունները,որը ցանկացավ ինձ իմ դասախոսը՝ «Կ.Մանուկյան»-ը....._

----------

Inna (02.05.2011), Nare-M (30.04.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011), Smokie (30.04.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (03.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երբեմն ամեն ինչ կարողա վերանա,մեկ շատ արագ ակնթաթում,ու էդ ժամանակ չեմ ուզում խոսել,որովհետև էն ինչը կար իմ մեջ քամին արագ հեռացնումա ինձանից....
Չեմ ուզում էլ խոսել,ես լուռ կմնամ,էլ չեմ ասի ոչինչ.......
Գոնե անձրևին ինձ հետա,ու լսումա սրտիս,իսկ սիրտս լռել չի կարող....
Բայց ինչի՞...*

----------

Inna (02.05.2011), Nare-M (01.05.2011), Smokie (01.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (03.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Չգիտեմ հետս ինչա կատարվում,բայց մի բան ներսից խանգարումա,չեմ հասկանում ինքս ինձ,մեկ ուզում եմ խոսել,մեկ համր եմ դառնում,մեկ զայրանում եմ,ու մեկ էլ....
Ինչիա էսպես,ի՞նչ եմ արել սխալ,որ արժանացել եմ լռությանը սրտիս ու հոգուս....
Չկա,նորից չկա,ու չի հերիքում...
Անընդհատ պիտի լինի բարձրունք,ու նորից ցած,ներքև ու ներքև...
Անընդհատ պիտի մոռանանք,ու հիշենք նորից ու նորից....._ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Inna (02.05.2011), Nare-M (01.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (03.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Տխրություն*-_քարացած ժամեր,հոգու ու սրտի մեծ լռություն,համր ժամանակ ու դատարկություն...._

----------

E-la Via (03.05.2011), erexa (02.05.2011), Inna (02.05.2011), Nare-M (03.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (03.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր առաջին անգամն էր,որ էդ ժամին մեր բակի մանկապարտեզի կողքով էի անցնում,ու տեսա...Էդ ճուտիկներըը,ոնց եմ սիրում ես իրանց,ախր ո՞նց մարդ կարա աննկատ ու առանց ժպտալու անցնի իրանց կողքով...
Ես էնքան արագ եմ քայլում դրսում,բայց էդ մի վայրկյանում էնքան մեծ աշխարհ,կյանք ու հրաշք եմ տեսել...պիտի տեսնեիք իրանց հերթը սղարանի վրա,չգիտեմ գրական էս բառի ճիշտ ձևը,բայց մեկը անհանգիստ էր,մեկը սպասում էր,ու մի քսան հոգի կլինեին էնտեղ,հազիվ տեղավորվել էին,ու մի հատ պուպուշ աղջիկ վառ,արևի շողերի գույնի մազերով սղարանի վրա պառկած իջնում էր,այ  սենց մռութով,դուք դեմքը պիտի տեսնեիք,էնքաաաաաաաաաաաաաան համովն էր,ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպել, որ չմտնեի ու չգրկեի իրան....
Շաատ եմ սիրում էդ ճուտիկներին,միշտ թող առողջ լինեն աշխարհի բոլոր մանուկները...

Հա տատ ջան,խոստացել եմ չէ՞...էնքան հանգիստ եմ,որ մեկ մեկ օգնում եմ քեզ,էսօր էնքան հաճույքով եմ գործ արել,սիրում եմ արդեն էդ տանջահար աշխատանքը,որ պարտադիր ամեն եղանակին անում ենք,դե կարևորը երաժշտությունը միացված էր,թե չէ տխուր կլիներ,երգելով տրամադրություն էինք բարձրացնում....Սիրում եմ քեզ տաաաաաաատ ջաաաաաաաան,անկեղծ անկեղծ....._

----------

E-la Via (03.05.2011), erexa (03.05.2011), Nare-M (03.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Smokie (04.05.2011), Արէա (03.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (04.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*-Բարև ձեզ...
-Բարև ձեզ,ի՞նչ եք ուզում,
-Ներեցեք, երջանկություն ունե՞ք,ես բոլորը գնում եմ,ինչքանը որ ունեք,չեք տա՞.....
-Բա՜յց...*



*Ափսոս..... նա չգիտեր, որ երջանկությունը ոչ մի տեղ,ոչ մեկ չի վաճառում.......
Այն գալիս է,երբ սիրտդ է կամենում,և պատրաստ է ընդունելու նրան գրկաբաց* :Wink:  :Yes:  :Վարդ: 



Չգիտեմ ինչի,երեկ մտքովս էս երկխոսությունն եկավ :Dntknw:

----------

E-la Via (04.05.2011), Nare-M (05.05.2011), Quyr Qery (04.05.2011), Smokie (05.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (04.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Շատ մարկանց եմ ճանաչում,որոնք ,սովորում են,չնայծ վերում ոչինչ չի  մնում,ավարտում են *միմիայն դիպլոմ ստանալու համար*,ու չեն էլ մտածում ուսումը կամ շարունակեն,կամ էլ աշխատեն իրենց մասնագիտությունով,որովհետև չեն տեսնում ապագա,լուսավորություն դրա մեջ,որովհետև  իրենք չեն ընտրել իրենց մասնագիտությունը........
Ուրախ եմ շատ,որ  այդ շատերի թվին չեմ պատկանում,որ սիրում եմ մասնագիտությունս,անկախ ամեն ինչից,ու ինքս եմ ընտրել այն,չնայած շատ եմ տանջվել,մինչ որոշումս ընդունելը :Scenic: ,ինքս չէի գիտակցում,դրա լրջությունը,բայց.....ես  անգամ ուզում եմ աշխատել ,որ հասկանամ ի՞նչ եմ սովորել,ու կարող եմ արդյո՞ք օգտակար լինել իմ երկրին,մարդկանց......գիտեք ինչի՞ եմ ուզում աշխատեմ,որովհետև այն ինչ ապրել եմ, երբ մնացել էինք ընկերուհիներով  հիվանդանոցում ինձ համր հեքիաթի նման էր,անգամ որ մեկ մեկ հիշում եմ էն փոքրիկին,որ իմ անունն ուներ :Rolleyes:  :Yerexa: շատերը կարողա չնդունեն,բայց,ինձ հարազատա էս ամեն ինչը :Ծաղիկ: ....
*Ես կարող եմ հասնել բարձրունքների,որովհետև հավատում եմ ինքս ինձ* :Yes: ....
Բայց կա մի բայց,ոչ ինձ համար,ուղղակի բոլոր աշխատանքները վարձատրվում եմ ընդամենը երեսուն հազար դրամով :Sad: ....ինձ համար կարողա ոչինչ չնշանակի,ես չտխրեմ գումարի չափից,բայց...ինչքան մարդիկ կան,որոնք օր ու գիշեր չարչարվում են,աշխատում,ու վերջում ստանում չնչին գումար ընդհամենը,վճարելու տան,որ դեռ չունեն,երեխաների,կոմունալ,ու նաև ապրուստի համար.......
Դժվարա, անգամ պատկերացնելնա դժվար :Sad: .....
Տեսնես իսկապես կարող ե՞մ,թե շատ երազեցի :Blush: ....
Ինչքա՜ն երկար գրեցի....

----------

E-la Via (04.05.2011), erexa (04.05.2011), Nare-M (05.05.2011), Quyr Qery (04.05.2011), Smokie (05.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (04.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մի բան ասեմ,օրագիրս,չեմ հասցնի երկար պատմել բայց...

Առավոտս սկսվեց շուտ,էդ անձրևին գնացի դասի,մեկ կտրվում էր,մեկ էլ ուժեղ գալիս էր,ու քունս ահավոր տանում էր,աչքերս փակվում էին,դե անձրևը չթողեց կանգառում քնեմբայց գնացի դասի,դե պետք է քառորդ փակվեր,ու.....գնացի նստեցի դասի,երկար բարակ չպատմեմ,էնքաան ծիծաղեցի կուրսեցիներիս հետ,ու էնքան խոսացինք,դե կարոտել էի մյուս խումբս էր,դե մեկ էլ հուշում էի,մեկ էլ դասախոսս ինչ ասի.
–Դու ի՞նչ ես անում.
-Դե սպասում եմ պատմեմ,գնահատեք,-զարմացած
-Գնա ես դնում եմ քո հինգը,մենակ էդ քանի հոգիդ ու՞ր եք գնում գնացեք,ստուգարքի գրքույկդ տուր....
Ուֆ ամոթ էր,բայց դե մենք էլ հազիվ տեղ էինք գնում կուրսով,ու գնացինք....

Կարևորը լաավ  ուրախացել ենք,պարել ենք,ես էլ հազարից մեկ եմ պարում,նենց լավա,անգամ էնքան ուշ ուշ,որ մոռանում եմ շարժումները,որոնք գիտեի...
էհհ,նկարներս եմ ուզու՜մ.....Անու՜լ...ուր եեեեեես_

----------

aragats (05.05.2011), erexa (06.05.2011), Nare-M (06.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Smokie (06.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (05.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Բաաա օրագիրս,էսօր ես վերջապես լսեցի դասախոսիս վերջնական կարծիքն իմ մասին,ու էլի գիտես ինչքան ուրախ էի,իմ համար մեկ չէր ,որովհետև քիչ մարդիկ կան որ գնահատում են,իսկ ես էլ ուրախանում եմ...


Չնայած էսօր շաատ եմ հոգնել,ու էնքան եմ քայլել,քանի երթուղային եմ փոխել,որ էսքան տարիա ուսանող եմ մի օր էսքան երթուղային փոխած չկայի,բայց...Արժեր,ինչի՞, որովհետև պիտի լսեի խոսքեր,որոնք պետք են ինձ,որոնք թանկ էին,ու մնալու էին հոգումս երկար երկար...
Երևի հավատամ,որ ճիշտ են եղել,ու անգամ զարմանում եմ,որ դասախոսս ուրիշ բժիշկների մոտ խոսացել էր իմ մասին,գովացել,ու նման այլ բաներ...Էլի ժպիտով տուն ուղարկեց,որոշել եմ,հենց շաատ տխուր լինեմ,իրա մոտ եմ գնալու,ինքը կարողանումա հանել ինձ էդ տխրությունից...
Չգիտեմ,բայց էդ խոսքերը ինչքան լավն էին,չեմ ուզում գրել,չնայած մի օր երբևէ կարողա մոռացած լինեմ,բայց ասեց,որ երբեք չթողնեմ գրելս,էդ ինձ պետք կգա,ու անգամ որ ինքս կարող եմ ամեն ինչ,շատ լավ կլինի ամեն ինչ,եթե ճիշտ ընտրություն կատարեմ,իսկ ես պարտավորեմ դա անել,որ հետո վատ չզգամ ինձ...
Շնորհակալ եմ ձեզանից,եթե անգամ հետո չտեսնեմ,ես կհիշեմ,խոստանում եմ,որ դուք ինձ հանդիպած քիչ լավ մարդկանց թվում եք....

Իսկ օրս էնքան երկար էր,ու հոգնեցնող,որ ասելու չէր,անգամ հավես չունեի ոչնչի,բայց շատ անելիքներ եմ հասցրել,էսպիսի օր դեռ չէի ունեցել....բա որ աշխատեմ,ո՞նց եմ անելու....
Էդքան հիվանդանոց, որ ես եմ գնացել,էդքան երթուղային որ ես եմ փոխել,հետո էլ վարագույրներըըը...էհհ.լավ էր,հագեցած էր,չնայած հիմա էսքան հոգնած եմ,իսկ տրամադրությունս էն չհասկացվող ու չիմացվող տրամադրությունա,չգիտեմ,ուրախանամ,որ էսօր լավ օր էր,ու անգամ թրջվել եմ,թե՞....
-Իսկ հնարավորա թրջվել անձրևոնոցով.
-Այո,հնարավորա թրջվել նաև անձրևանոցով,երբ ուզում ես այն նետել մի կողմ,բայց,նաև պինդ պահում ես ձեռքերիդ մեջ....
Շաատ կուեի պատմել ամեն ինչ,բայց հոգնաաած եեեեեեեմ_

----------

Claudia Mori (06.05.2011), E-la Via (07.05.2011), Nare-M (06.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Smokie (07.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (06.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչ լավ օր էր այսօրրրրր.............ես սիրում եմ,որ միասին ենք,ու երկար ժամեր վայելում ենք ազատ ժամանակը մեր....
Սիրում եմ ձեզ,թանկ եք ինձ համար,ապրեք երկար ու երջանիկ եղեք_ :Love:  :Kiss:  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (08.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Սիրում եմ մեքենայի պատուհանից նայել մարկանց, քաղաքիս,որոնք զբոսնում են,էնքան հաճելիա,ես էլ եմ ուրախանում,էնքան սիրուն էին բոլորը,չնայած հասարակ շաբաթ օր էր...Ուզում եմ քաղաքս միշտ էսպես լուսավոր ու պարզ լինի,ու թող բոլորի հազարավոր ժպիտները միանան իրար ու կազմեն մեծ արև,ու փայլեն Երևանիս գլխավերևում......Ուզում եմ միշտ ժպտաս քաղաք իմ միակ դու Երևան...
Սիրում եմ նաև, երբ եկեղեցի ենք գնում,բացի այն հանգստությունը, որ ապրում ես անկախ քեզանից,նաև կարծես թեթևանում  ու հոգս ես թոթափում ուսերիցդ,անգամ թե չունենաս էլ.....
Սիրում եմ ընտանիքիս,որը ամենաթանկնա իմ կյանքում,որը միշտ կողքիսա երբ տխուր եմ,ու տեղս չեմ գտնում...Սիրում եմ,երբ ուրախ եք ու ժպտում եք....
Սիրում եմ ընկերներիս,որոնք անգամ թե ես ոչինչ էլ չասեմ,հասկանում են,որ ունեմ իրանց կարիքը ու կողիքս են,էդ նախ վերաբերվումա էստեղի ընկերներիս,հետո իմ մյուս ընկերներին.....
Սիրում եմ անձրևը,տաք ու հաճելի...
Աշունն եմ սիրում,իր տերևաթափով, գույներով բարի....
Սիրում եմ ինձ երբ ժպտում եմ,մեկ մեկ էլ երբ տխուր եմ լինում,երբ երազում եմ,ու բարին եմ ցանկանում....
Սիրում եմ Ակումբը,օրագիրս,ու ձեզ,որ կարդում,ու հետևում եք գրածներիս...._
*Շնորհակալ եմ հարգանքներով Մեմե՝ Մեր**ի* :Blush:

----------

erexa (07.05.2011), Lusinamara (07.05.2011), Nare-M (07.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Smokie (07.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (08.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր առաջին անգամ եղբորս տեսա մեքենայի ղեկին,առանց հայրիկիս օգնության.....6 տարվա տարբերություն ու էդքան հմտություն.....Ո՞րտեղից...Դե իհարկե հայրիկիցս,բայց դե ինձանից ավելի լավ գիտի,ու ես էնքան ուրախ եմ հիմա....
 Է՜հ, մեկ նախանձում եմ,բայց բարի էլի,մեկ էլ՝ Հոոոոոով քեզ շաատ եմ սիրում....._ :Love:  :Kiss:

----------

erexa (08.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (08.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այս օրն էլ դասում եմ իմ ամմենալավ օրերի շարքին,որովհետև չնայած էսքան վատ եղանակին,ունեցա օր,որը միշտ կհիշեմ........*

Ան ինչ լավ էր,որ հետս էիր,հիմա մեկա կողքս կարդում ես,նենց տպավորությունա,որ կողքս չես,հաշվի չեմ էլ առնում,որ աչքերդ խոսքերիս հետ համահունչ են,բայց........
Մի բան եմ ուզում ասել,եթե էսքան ժամանակ եղելա մի օր,որ ուզեցել են խանգարել,թող բոլորը հեռու մնան,որովհետև իմ ու քո ընկերությունը հիմնավածա մաքուր ու ժպիտով լի օրերի վրա.......Սիրում եմ,որ իմ ընտանիքի կողքին և դու էս լինում,մի քիչ երկար կլինի,որ պատմեմ,բայց իմ համար էն, որ երբեմն ուրախությունս կիսում ես ինձ հետ իմ համար ամեն ինչա..........Ուզում եմ,որ կյանքում ինչքան էլ հեռու լինենք,հիշենք ու պահենք այն ամեն ինչը,որը ունեցել ենք,որը կատարվելա երկուսիս հետ..........Շաաաատ շաատ եմ սիրում քեզ :Love:  :Blush: 
Մի բան ասե՞մ...Ասա՞...Գաթեքքքքըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըը.....
Լավ սպասեք պատմեմ,մի քիչ կիսվեմ,թե չէ սենք չի լինի....Ուրեմն գիտեք Գառնիում գաթաներ են վաճառում,ու դե բնականաբար քանի որ շատ ենք սիրում,գնացի,որ գնեի,մեկ էլ մի հինգ կողմից.....
-Արիիիիիիի,ազիզ ջան,արի իմ գաթեն լավնա,նոր եմ բերել տնից...
-Չէ իմնա լավը.
-Սաղիցս էլ առ ինչ կլինի,որ.
-Ազիզ ջան,սիրուն աղջիկ ստեղ արիիի.
–Դե տվեք հա,ի՞նչ արժի...Դե էստեղ իմացան սփյուռքահայ ենք,չնայած,որ նոռմալ հայերեն ՝ինք խոսում,ու մի հատ գին կրակեցին....
Գաթան վերցրեցինք,ու մինչ ուտում էինք,մեկ էլ էս տատին մամայիս ինչ ասի.
-Ազիզ ջան,չնեղանաս բայց աղջիկներդ քեզանից սիրուն են.... 
Ու քանի, որ ընկերուհիս մեր հետ էր,իմացել էին էսքան ջահել ու իրար տարիքի երկու աղջիկ,դեռ մի հատ էլ տղա ունե՞ն :Shok: Դե դուք պատկերացրեք հիմա ինչքան նայում ենք էդ տատիկների կողմը՝ մի բան խոսում էին,բա որ ժպտում էին,հլը ձեռքով էին անում........Էհ,հիմա մենակ իմ  ու ընկերուհուս համարա ծիծաղալու,որովհետև մենակ մենք գիտենք ինչ չափի ջրիկ ենք եղել այսօր,իսկ ես ջրիկ ե՞մ,դե բնականաբար եթե միասին ենք ինչ գժություն կա անում ենք :Crazy: ,ու էդ արդարացվումա ես մենակ չեմ,գոնե մամայենք կողքիս են լինում :King: ....

*Չգիտեմ,ուզում եմ,որ էսպիսիս օրերը շաատ լինեն,ես ուրախ եմ եղել այսօր
Պաաաաաաաաաապ....*

Մի քիչ ուրիշ պատմեցի,բայց բնական էր,մի քիչ ուրիշ էր,Ան քեզանիցա :Yes: ......

----------

Inna (10.05.2011), Nare-M (12.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), VisTolog (08.05.2011), Yellow Raven (10.05.2011), Արէա (09.05.2011), Դատարկություն (08.05.2011), Հայուհի (09.05.2011), Մանուլ (08.05.2011), Նարե91 (12.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Դժվարա,լինել մոտիկ,կարոտով լի*...Հասկանալ,որ կարոտել ես,ոչինչ չանել դրա համար,կամ չկարողանալ անել...Դժվարանում եմ պատմել,բայց կարոտել եմ շաատ,ընդհամենը մի քանի ժամ,բայց մեծ փոփոխություն հոգուս խորքում...
Էլ  չեմ կարողանում մեջս զսպել,իսկ թե շատ մտածեմ,կարոտս արտասուքի նման դուրս կհոսի աչքերիցս....
*Արդեն ամեն ինչ ներսից խեղդումա, ես կարոտում եմ....*

----------

E-la Via (15.05.2011), erexa (10.05.2011), Inna (10.05.2011), Lianik (23.05.2011), Nare-M (12.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), unknown (09.05.2011), Արէա (09.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

***

Հոգնած աչքերիդ վերևից նայում,
Հանդարտություն  եմ քո մեջ ես գտնում,
Հենված շնչում ես,հոգոց ես հանում,
Նորից մտածում ես,ելքն էլ չես գտնում:

Չեմ ուզում շարժվել,խանգարել ես քեզ,
Բայց քո անհանգիստ լռությանդ մեջ, 
Հանդարտ ես լճակ իմ, հանդարտ ես դարձել:

Տուր մտածմունքդ ինձ որպես ընծա,
Ու առանց մտածել տամ քամիներին,
Տուր թախիծդ, նվիրի՛ր  դու ինձ,
Փոխարենը ժպիտ ու ջերմություն տամ քեզ:

Ուզում եմ հավետ կողքիս դու լինես,
Ինձ մենության մեջ երբեք չթողնես,
Ինձ չլքես,չեմ դիմանա էլ ես,
*Մամ ես սիրում եմ քեզ...*




էս երգն էր այսօր ուղեկիցս գրելիս,սիրում եմ շաատ :Sad:  :Smile:

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), E-la Via (15.05.2011), erexa (10.05.2011), Inna (10.05.2011), Lianik (23.05.2011), Nare-M (12.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), unknown (11.05.2011), Արէա (09.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Դեռ երեկ,ինչքան դժավար էր երեկ,մամ,ինչ դժավարա իմ համար, որ մի քանի ժամ հեռու եմ քեզանից,չնայած ինքս էի որոշել,պիտի ուրախ լինեի,բայց արդեն առավոտյան ինձ ներսից խողդում էր կարոտը,ու լիաթոք ուրախանալ չէր լինում,չէի կարող: Ընտանիքս ո՞նց կարող եմ մնալ առանց ձեզ ես ընդհանրապես.....Չէէէ, դժավարա լինելու....ուղղակի ուզում էի մեկնաբանել իմ երեկվա միանգամից բանաստեղծություն գրելուս իմաստը,էդ կարոտից էր,ու որ քեզ շաատ եմ սիրում.......Իմ ընտանիքսս
_

        ***


_Երեկ,էնքան ուրախ էի մի պահ,Ակումբցիներ ջան,այն մարդկանց եմ ասում,որոնք շնորհավորել էին ծնունդս,չէ երեկ չէր,առաջին օրն էր,ու ընկերուհուս հետ կարդում,ու վերհիշում էի ձեր յուրաքանչյուրի խոսքերը բացված ծննդյանս թեմայում,դրանք թանկ են հիմա ինձ համար,ուրախ էի,որ շատերդ սիրում եք ինձ,առանց ճանաչելու.........որեշել եմ,միայն սրտումս պահելուց բացի,ես դրանք կհանեմ,կպահեմ,օրագրիս թերթերի հետ,նրանք, որոնք հարզատ են ինձ..Ու միշտ կհիշեմ ձեզ...._


10.05.11.


Իսկ էսօր էնքանով էր լավ օր,որ առավոտվանից ուրախ եմ եղել,հավես էր լինել հիվանդանոցում նորից պռակտիկայի,չնայած իմ սիրելի հիվանդանոցը չէր,որտեղ մնացել էինք,բայց...Ուզում եմ պատմել երեխաների մասին :Rolleyes: ,որ մանկապարտեզից էին դուրս եկել,ու հենց իրենց դաստիրակը ասեց ինչ ենք ասում,մենակ տեսնեիք իրար հետեևից շարք էին կանգնած,ու հենց տեսան,որ ընկերուհուս հետ ժպիտով իրանց պուպխուշ դեմքին էինք նայում,միասին սկսեցին գոռալ հավասար.
*-Բարև՜ ձե՛զ,-դե դուք կարողացեք չժպտալ,չուրախանալ իրանց մռութիկների վրա,մեկն էլ տղա էր,վերջի կանգնածներից,եկավ որ անցնի, նենց պաչիկ ուղարկեց,դուք դեմքը պիտի տեսնեիք....*
Մեկ մեկ գիտե՞ք, բացի էս երեխաների վրա ուրախանալուց,նաև ուրախ եմ,որ լեզու եմ գտնում,կարողանում եմ համոզել իրանց ինչ որ մի հարցում,լինի ծանոթի, թե անծանոթի երեխա,սիրում եմ երեխաներին շաաաաաաատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ........
Չգիտեմ,սիրում եմ,ուրախանալ,բա մի տատիկ էլ խոում էին հետը,վերջում ասեցինք դե ցտեսություն տատիկ ջան,ես էլ ուրախ ժպիտով նայեցի,մեկ էլ էս տատիկը,մոր անծանոթ էր,ասաց.
*-Օրհնված երեխաներ լինեք ձեր ծնողների համար,*-էս խոսքերից հետո ես ու ընկերուհիս,որ շատ ուրախ էինք,սկսեցինք մտածել,ու ժպիտն անհետացավ մեր դեմիքց,ոչ թե տխրեցինք,այլ իրա խոսքերը մտան մեր հոգու մեջ,ու փոխեցին ինչ որ մի բան մեր ներսում....

----------

erexa (10.05.2011), Inna (10.05.2011), Lianik (23.05.2011), Nare-M (12.05.2011), Smokie (16.05.2011), unknown (11.05.2011), Արէա (10.05.2011), Հայուհի (10.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Նորից,հնարավորա նորից մնալ հիվանանոցում,նորից կրկնել էդքան հավես մի օր,որը կյանքումս չեմ մոռանա...էնքան ուրախ եմ,չնայած ,որ տարբեր հիվանդանոցներ են,բայց մեկա նույն ընկերուհիներով ենք,ճիշտա նույնը չի լինի,բայց սպասում եմ էդ օրվաաան...


Իսկ էսօր,շաատ լավ էր էսօր,ես ուրախ էի,որ ինչ որ մի բանի կարողացա հասնել,սիրում եմ շաատ լինել հիվանդանոցում,օգնել,ընդհանրապես լինել էնտեղ,բնականաբար ոչ որպես հիվանդ

Չեմ մոռանա այն մոր դեմքը,որ առաջին անգամ տեսնում է իր երեխային,նրա աչքերում հպարտություն ու մեծ,անչափ մեծ ուրախություն եմ տեսնում,աչքերի մեջ փայլ ու ժպիտ եմ տեսնում դեմքին...Չեմ մոռանա երբեք....բա փոքրիկների դեմքը նոր ծնված ժամանակ,շրթունքները,կարծես  տխուր հայացքներ ունենային...
Թող բոլոր մայրերը հասնեն իրենց նպատակին,թող կատարվի այն ինչ ցանկանում են իրենց երեխաներին  ....




Թող աշխարհի բոլոր նորածինները առողջ ու երջանիկ լինեն...
Գիտեք ինչն էր հավես,որ ասում էինք,ո՞նց եք,ինչպես եք ձեզ զգում,նաև մասնագիտական հարցեր էինք տալիս,վերջում դուրս գալիս ասում էինք առողջություն ձեզ ու ձեր ճուտիկին,ասում էին բոլորը՝*_
-Տարոսը ձեզ...._

----------

E-la Via (11.05.2011), erexa (12.05.2011), Freeman (13.05.2011), Inna (13.05.2011), Nare-M (12.05.2011), unknown (11.05.2011), Արէա (13.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիրս էսօր ոնցոր շատ պատմելու նյութ չկա,ուղղակի հաստատ գիտեմ,որ մնալու եմ հիվանդանոցում,մի քանի պրից,սպասում եմ,բայց գիտե՞ս...

Այսօր առաջին անգամ *իմ ձեռքով լսել եմ դեռ չծնված փոքրիկի՝ պտղի սրտի զարկերը*,դժվարությւոն չկար,ոււղակի հաճելի էր....*Հեշտ ծննդազատում  այդ մայրիկին,ափսոս չկարողացա մնալ*

----------

E-la Via (15.05.2011), Freeman (13.05.2011), Inna (13.05.2011), Nare-M (13.05.2011), unknown (17.05.2011), Արէա (13.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այսօրվա պռակտիկաս էլ էր հետաքրիր,իսկ այսօր առաջին անգամ լվացել եմ գործիքները,լավ էր...Ուրախանում եմ,որ մի գործով օգնում եմ,բա էլ ինչի ե գնում....ճիշտա զգուշություն էր պետք,ամեն ինչում,բայց...Այ այսօր էլ հասցրել եմ մի երկու տեղ օգնել բժիշկներին...
*Ուֆ չգիտեմ երանի իրանց,ես էլ եմ ուզում մի օր աշատել իրանց նման.........*
Ուրեմն մի ծիծաղալու բան եմ ուզում պատմել,քանի օրա գնում եմ դասի,ուզում եմ պատմել,մոռանում եմ :Sclerosis: ...
Դե արդեն էս հիվանդանոց գնալու համար երթուղայինով եմ գնում դասի,ինչքան էլ չսիրեմ,ու դժավարանամ,ու ամեն անգամ ճանապարհի կեսից մի կինա նստում,որը մի քիչ հետո էլ ինձանից առաջ իջնում է,միշտ նույն տեղում,միշտ նույն հագուստով է,ու դե բնականաբար ճանաչում եմ,երևի աշխատանքիա գնում մտածում եմ,ու հենց գալիսա իջնելու ժամաանկը,ես կինը փոխանակ ասի* «կանգառում կանգնեք,կանգնեք իջնեմ,ստեղ կիջնեմ»*,կամ չգիտեմ ասելու հազար միլիոն ձևեր կան,բայց ինքը ասումա սենց՝ 
*–Կանգառում իջնող կա*,-հա, հա իրա համար վերացական ասումա իջնող կա,ու էդտեղ ծիծաղս գալիսա,ոնց կարելիա տենց ասել,ինքն իր մասին,ու արդեն սովորությունա,ամեն օր նույն ձև,դե բնականաբար ես էլ ամեն օր տարբեր ձև չեմ ասում,բայց դեռ էսպես չէի լսել, որ ասեին....անգամ մի անգամ էլ լավ էր վրաս չընգավ,բայց հասկանում եմ մարդա,կարողա հարմար չէր,որ անցներ,բայց դե էնքան դանդաղ շորորլավ էր քայլում մինչ կհասներ աթոռին,դե  վարորդն էլ քշեց մեքենան...Ու հենց էս կինը էսօր էլ նստեց,մտքումս ասեցի *Կանգառում իջնող կա* ասող կինը նստեց...
Չգիտեմ,երբեմն էլ հետաքրիրա երթուղայինով գնալ,ինչեր ասես չես տեսնի ու չեն պատահի երթուղայիններում...
Իրա մտքով չի էլ անցնի,որ օրագրիս այսօրվա  թեման իրանա վերաբերվում :Tongue:  :Wink:  :Blush: 


 :Love: 


 :Sad: 

իսկ ես երգերը այսօր առանց գրառմանս հետ կապ ունենալու,լսել եմ,ու լսելու են էնքան մինչև կհոգնեմ :Love:

----------

Inna (17.05.2011), Nare-M (13.05.2011), unknown (17.05.2011), Արէա (14.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Չէ *ես անկանխատեսելի չեմ*.
Ուղղակի երբեմն կարող եմ լինել՝ 
1.Նեռվերի կծիկ-երբ ջղայնացած եմ շաատ շաատ :Sad:  :Angry2: ,
2.Երբեմն լուռ,հանդարտ ու չխոսկան :Cry: -տխուր ժամանակ,
3.Իսկ ավելի շատ հադիպումա իմ մոտ այն տեսակը՝ երբ լինում եմ քայլող ժպիտ :Yahoo: ,մեծ ուրախություն :Dance: ,երբ ոչ մեկ իզօրու չի ինձ լռեցնելու :Russian: ,այսինքն ուրախությունս ազդումա կողքիններիս վրա :Dntknw: ,շատ եմ խոսում,կարևորը ալանի չեմ :Wink:  :Ծաղիկ: 
  Իսկ միգուցե  այս ամենը նշանակումա հենց *անկանխատեսելի*...
Չէէէ,չեմ կարծում :Nono:

----------

E-la Via (20.05.2011), Inna (17.05.2011), Nare-M (14.05.2011), unknown (17.05.2011), Արէա (14.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ամեն օր պիտի հենց դասից տուն գամ պատմեմ  մամայիս էն ինչը կատարվելա օրվաս ընթացքում,ու պարտադիր*,ամեն օր տարբեր առօրյա,տարբեր խոսակցություններ,տարբեր հոևվիճակ,ու զգացմունքայնություն,տրամադրություն...
Ու բացի մամայիս պատմելուց,պատմում եմ նաև էստեղ՝ ձեզ , օրագրիս...
*Ինձ էներգիայա  պետք էդ ամեն ինչի համար...*
*Տեսնե՞ս օրվա մեջ ի՞նչքան եմ կորցնում ու ի՞նչքանա էներգիայա պետք այս ամենի  համար....*
Իսկ էներգիայիս աղբյուրը գիտեմ ո՞վա....Ընհըն ճիշտ հասկացաք հենց դուք եք,եթե դուք չկարադաք, լսեք,ժպտաք,ես էլ չեմ գրի...
Երբեմն թվումա,թե ինձ համար չեմ գրում :Dntknw: ...Գրում եմ,որ ինքս հիշեմ,բայց գիտեմ,որ ձեզ հետաքրիր կլինի,համ էլ ինձ է հաճելի,ու պետք է կիսվեմ,թեկուզ ոչ մեկ չկարադա,ու ոչինչ էլ չասի....
Բայց երևի չեք էլ պատկերացնում,որ տանջելով ձեզ,հոգնացնելով,կուտակում եմ մեծ էներգիա,ու ես կուշտ կուշտ նստում ու հիանում եմ :Nyam: ,որ վաղը նորից ուժ ունենամ պատմելու :LOL: Լաավ էս մեկը կատակ էր... :Blush: 
Այսօրվանից մեծ հետևություն *դուք*՝ ինձ շրջապատող մարդիկ,իմ ընկերները,ովքեր կարդում են ուղղակի, *իմ էներգիայի աղբյուրն եք....*

----------

Inna (17.05.2011), Nare-M (14.05.2011), unknown (17.05.2011), Yellow Raven (21.05.2011), Արէա (15.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Հետաքրքիրա,եթե լինեի տղա....եղել է,որ մի օր մտածեք,իսկ եթե լինեի,ինչպիսին կլինեի...
Երբեմն լինումա զայրույթից էնքան եմ ուզում տղա լինեմ,ու շատ տարբեր իրավիճակներում...
Թվումա,եթե լինեի տղա,երևի ճաշակս չէր փոխվի,իսկ այ երազկոտությունս,երևի կկորցնեի....
Երազկոտ տղա,գուցե և լինեի,բայց ինքս հիմա չեմ ընդունում երազկոտ տղաներին,չափից դուրս երազկոտներին,որովհետև....որովհետև....այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ չէի լինի երազկոտ...
Շատ հնարավորա լինեի ջղայն,խանդոտ,ինչպես հիմա եմ,դե բնականաբար  լավ չէր լինի նրա համար,ով  կլիներ իմ ընկերուհին..կռվարար,այսինքն ով իմ ընկերնեին նեղացներ,ես էլ՝ մեկ էլ թասիբով,չէ շատ թասիբով,դե սա կապունի հենց ընկերասիրության հետ կարծում եմ, իսկ ընկերասիրությունն էլ կմնար հաստատ....
Իսկ երբեմն էլ հաճելիա,ուղղակի լինել աղջիկ,ու՜ֆ, եսիմ...._


* Ինքս իմ հետ երկխոսության ու բարձր մտածելուս վերջ !!!*

----------

E-la Via (15.05.2011), erexa (15.05.2011), Inna (17.05.2011), Lusinamara (15.05.2011), Nare-M (17.05.2011), unknown (17.05.2011), Yellow Raven (21.05.2011), Արէա (15.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիրրրրրրր բարևևև.....Լավ սպասի սար ու ձոր չնկնեմ,ու  միանգամից պատմեմ երեկվանից,որ տարօրինակ սկվեց հենց առավոտվանից.

Երեկ ոնցոր ձախ ոտքից արթնանայի,այսինքն քնել էի գիշերը  5.30 բնականաբար իրա պատճառն ուներ,ու էդպես հոգնած,առավոտյան զանգում են կանչում 9-ին վինետկաները ստանալու,ասում եմ չեմ գալիս,ու քնում,ու արթնանում իննանց կեսի փոխարեն 11-ին ու գժվու՜մ.
*-Մա՜մ  ուշացել եմ,առաջին անգաաամ...*
Ու էսպես արագ արագ սենյակներով վազելուց հետո,տնից դուրս եմ գալիս.
Զգում եմ անհանգիստ եմ,երթուղայինս ժամերով չի գալիս,մի քսան րոպե էդտեղ կորցրեցի,երբ եկավ արդեն ճանապարհին ականջակալներով փորձում եմ տրամադրություն ստեղծելու համար երգ լսեմ,բայց զգում եմ չեմ կարողանում,որը դնում եմ փոխում եմ,էնքան անհանգիստ եմ, որ ինչ երգ դնում եմ,ազդումա վրաս,չեմ կարողանում լսել....
*Մտնում եմ հիվանդանոց* ու...... հանդիպում էն ջղայն *ավագ մանակաբարձուհուն*,որից ինչի եմ վախենում չգիտեմ էլ :Fool: ....
Չէէ գիտեմ *իրա աչքերից* :Crazy: ,որ լայն բաց արած վրասա նայում,չորանում եմ,ինքը՜, իրա կանաչ աչքերը՜ը :Beee: ....
*-Ասա՞ ինչի՞ ես վախացնում, հանգիստ խոսա էլի քո համար*...վերջը ջղայնացավ լալա լա, բլաբլա բլա :Scenic: ,ու ասեց բարձրացի վերև.
Գնացի,դե պարապ նստեցինք,երբ պիտի արդեն մի բան ուտեինք,ու  տեսնենք ինչ :Shok: ,գետնին այգու բակում,որի մոտով ենք անցնում,որ մտնենք հիվանդանոց  *կլասսա* գծած,ընկերուհիներս՝ 
-Վաայ եկեք խաղանք.
-Երեխեք ամոթա,ամոթ,-սկսեցի գոռալ,մեկ էլ մտքում,*հա ինչի՞ է,մարդ չկա,մի քիչ էլ մենք մեզ երեխա զգանք,մեր մանկությունը հիշենք,ու սկեսեցինք թռվռալ.*,հավես էր..
Վերջում ինչ անեմ,որ լավլինի,իմ տեղը ներկա-բացակա անելուց հետո ներկաս ստանալուց հետո,ընկերուհուս տեղն էլ ստանամ,դե իհարկե կերպարանափոխվելուց հետո...բոլորը սկսեցին՝ 
-Մե՜ր կչանաչի,գործ չունես,չանես,մի գնա :Angry2: ...
Դե ու՞մ խնդրեի :Dntknw: ,ում ասում էի,համաձայն չեր :Beee: ,պետք էլ չէր.բա՞ ես իմ ընկերուհուն մենակ կթողնեմ :Wink: 
Գնացի,ասեցի ես եմ Անահիտը.,ու.... :LOL: չճանաչեեեեեց...Էլի սկսեցին երեխեքը՝
-*Մեր ի՞նչ ընկերուհի եեես,ո՞վ ունի սենց ընկերուհի*,ռիսկի ես դիմել,ո՞նց չճանաչեց,*մալադե՛ց* :Blush: ..... նորից էդ երթուղայինով տուն եմ գալիս,զգում եմ քունս գլխիսա,անգամ էդքան իմ գլխին եկածս չարթնացրեց, դե բնականաբար երթուղայինիս ճանապարհն էլ քիչ թե շատ հեռույա,ու նորից սկսվե՜ց,զգում եմ  հազիվ եմ աչքերս բացում,ձեռքս էլ դրել էի գլխիս տակ,որ չնկնեի :Jpit: 
Ու էտ իմ հոգնած վիճակին մի կին *շատ գեր,եկավ* որ կողքիս նստի,ու...էէ,*ուղիղ ոտքիս նստեց*,կեսից զգացի,որ *ոտքս էլ չեմ զգում,քարացել էր* :Wacko: ,իրա հեչ պետքն էր տանջվում էի,ու ամոթից ձայն չհանելով տուն հասա,վերջում էլ տեսնեմ էդ կինը մեր բակիցաա :Cray: ...
Կարևորը տուն հասա,ու արդեն ազատությու՜ն,արդեն կարող էի սրտիս ուզած չափով հանգստանաաալ :Lazy: ....



Էդ ամբողջ իմ երեկվա խառը օրը,իսկ այսօր քանի,որ սովորական օր էր.նոռմալ պռակտիկա,վերջում որոշեցինք վաղը մնալ *հիվանդանոցում հերթապաաաաաաահ* :Yahoo: ..ու հիմա տրամադրությունս էն անգամ, երբ մնացել էի,այդ էդ տրամադրությունիցա մոտս,աշխարհի չափ ուրախ եմ,ու չգիտես ինչի՞ անընդհատ սկսում եմ  ժպտալ...
ուխխխխխխխ,էնքան հավեսա,ուղարկում եմ ձեզ,ես եսասեր չեմ,սիրում եմ, երբ ես ուրախ եմ լինում,ուրախացնում եմ դիմացինիս ևս,թեկուզ չեմ տեսնում՝ *«Ինձ հետ ամեն ինչ էլ եղելա,բայց մարդիկ ինձ հետ հաճախ ժպտում են,քան լաց լինում»*
 Իսկ պապաաաս....ինչի՞ եմ ուրախ,երբ պապայիս տրամադրությունը համարյա միշտ իմ տրամադրության հետ համընկնումա,դե ուրախը էլի,ու երբ անընդհատ գժություններ եմ անում,դե համով հոտով էլի,լավա, երբ արդեն ամաչում եմ,ասում եմ.
-*Է,պապ չգիտեմ ինչի՞ եմ էսքան ուրախ,ինչի եմ ծիծաղում*.....ինքը ավելիա ինձ ուրախացնում,ու ասում, որ *միշտ էսպես լինես բալես...պաաաաաաապ մերսսսիիիիիիիիի....*


Երևի զգում եմ, որ վաղը լավա լինու,դրա համար եմ էսքան ուրախ,ու թեկուզ էն անգամ առաջին անգամն էր, որ մնացել էինք,բայց հավատում եմ վաղը լավ կանցնի,ու հետո էն մարդիկ,որոնք հարազատ են իմ կողքին են լինելու,լավա լինելու՜....Երանիիի՜

*Ուրախ օր,ձեզ ու ինձ վաղըըը...*


Իսկ էս երգը....լավնաաաաաաաա :Dance:  :Yahoo: 




էնքան սմայլիկ եմ դրել,գրառումս չի լինում անել,ստեղնաշարս էլ ժ տառը չէր դնում......

----------

erexa (17.05.2011), Inna (20.05.2011), Nare-M (17.05.2011), Smokie (17.05.2011), unknown (20.05.2011), Արէա (18.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Չգիտեմ էնքան հոգնած եմ,չեմ ուզում գրել,բայց պիտի գրեմ,որ հիշեմ էն էլ մանրամասն հիշեմ.....*
Գիտե՞ք ինչից եմ ուզում սկսել,հենց երեկվա առավոտից,դե ուրախ գնում եմ,չէ այսինքն երեկ չէ առաջի օրվա իմ ընկորուհու ինձ խաբելու,որ չի գալու ատամից ականջնա բորբոքվել,ու դուք իմ դեմքն ու տրամադրության անկումը պատկերացրեք :Cray: ,էդ իրա մեծ մեզանից տաս տարով մեծ,ու մեզ ընկերուհի դարձած ընկերուհուց....Դե,չուզեցի փչացնել էդքան տրամադրվածությունս,բայց տրամադրությունս զրո էր,ու ինչքան ջղայնացա,որ զանգեց ու սկսեց ծիծաղալը :Angry2: *Հեռախոսս միանգամից դարձավ բաժանորդը ջղայնացածա...*
Հաջորդ օրը ուրախ գնում եմ,մեկ էլ  տեսնեմ էն կինը նստեց,որ ասում էր *Կանգառում իջնող կա*,ու լրիվ ուրիշ տեղից,ու շատ հեռու որտեղից որ ինքն էր նստում,էդ կարևոր չի....Հիմա սպասում եմ,հասնի իրա կագնառը,որ ասի նույնը,ու...
-*Կանգառում կագնե՛ք*...Իմ դեմքը զարմացած :Shok: ,ու մտքում հո ծիծաղս չի գալիս :LOL: ..ախր ոնց կարա տենց պատահականություն լինի :Think: ...
Հետո դե տրամադրված մնացել ենք,ու ինչքան ուտելիք կար անկուշտի նման բերել էինք,նենց ամոթ էր,ոնցոր հաց ուտելու գնացած լինեինք,ոչ թե ծննդատուն :LOL: 
Ուրեմն ես վաղուց որոշել էի,որ պիտի արթուն մնամ,բա որ խոստանան ու չհանեն քնից մանկաբարձները,ու էդպես էլ մեզ համոզելով ուղարկեցին գիշերը քնելու,ու մինչև էդ ամբողջ ցերեկ ազատ ենք եղել,մենակ ուղարկել են *իրանց լեզվով աբխոդի,հղիների մոտ*,դե ճնշում չափել,ջերմաչափում,ու *պտղի սրտի զարկերի լսում* :Love: ուղարկեցին քնելու,էլ չգիտեն մեկա չեմ քնելու :Beee: ,ու մեր կուրսեցիներից մեկի հետ,համ խոսում էինք :Scenic: ,դե քունս չէր տանում,համ էլ ժամը չորսի կողմերն էլ զգացի,որ սովածանում եեմ :Nyam: ,ու մինչև 5-ը արթուն մնալուց հետո որոշեցինք մենք էլ  քնել,մնացածները բոլորը համ մեր մյուս կուրսեցիները,համ էլ բոլորը քնած էին,ասեցի գոնե մի քիչ ես էլ քնեմ,ու երևի երկու րոպե կլիներ ինչ ուզում էի քնել,մեկ էլ լսեմ՝ 
-Աղջիկներ,աղջիկներ,-մի չորս անգամ կանչելուց հետո,ինձ թվում էր երազ եմ տեսնում,մեկ էլ գոռացի՝ 
*-Ո՞վա է*,-ու իմ էս մունաթով գոռալուս վրա համ բոլորս արթնացանք,համ ծիծաղներս էլ գալիս,համ էլ բուժքույրն ասեց ծնունդ կա,վերկացեք հանգիստ.որ օգնեք,ներկա լինեք...դե գնացինք,ասում եմ,ով էր մեզ հանել քնից,ասումա բուժքույրը ես խի,ասեցի հեչ հեչ,էլ չէր հիշում,երևի :Blush: .....օգնեցինք,շատ էր քիչ էր,բայց զգում էի,արդեն որ քունս տանում է,գնացի քնելու,մի մինչև քնած եմ լսեմ կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը մտավ սենյակ,ու լսեմ ասումա՝ 
-Հլը Մերիին,ոնցո՞ր տիկնիկ լինի քնած,ու եկավ պաչեց,ասումա ես չէի դիմանա,նենց համով ա քնած,-դե ես էլ հազիվ քնել եմ,ի՞նչ էլ լինի մեկա  էլ չեմ հելնի,թեկուզ ուրախացրեց :Blush: ,մեկ էլ էլի եկան արդեն վերջնական տուն էին ուղարկում,որ գաինք հանգստանալու,մեկ էլ էն իմ էն գիժ ավագ մանկաբարձուհին եկավ ՝
-Հըն,ոնց էր,մնացիք,գոհ էին,գոհ էիք,-մեկ էլ կողքից բոլորը՝
-*Շատ լավ երեխեք էին,ջոկած,ընտիր,իրանց լավ են պահել*,-էլ չգիտեն ճաշարանում ինչքան ենք ծիծաղել,որ հարցնեին,մյուս բաժանմունքից,հաստատ կբողոքեին,դե հղիներն էլ էին մեղավոր կանչում էին,ու ծիծաղելի պատմություններ պատմում,ու մենք մեր կամքով խոստովանեցինք,գիտե՞ք բարձր ենք խոսացել,դրա համար են ջղայնացել մենակ,ու էլի կողքից սկսեցին,-*իսկը տուն տանելու աղջիկներն են*,ու ամենածիծաղալուն էն էր,որ մի բժշկուհի ասումա,*ա՞խր ես մի տղա ունեմ,էս հինգից որ մեկին տանեմ* :LOL: ....հետո շուռ են եկել,ու իմ աչքերին են նայում՝
-*Ախր քեզ պետք էր այ բալա,էսքան տանջվեցիր,հլը աչքերդ*,ոչինչ պիտի սովորեն,բա ովա աշխատելու,-էլ չգիտեն հաճույքով եմ մնացել....Ու տենց տանջված աչքերով էդ ցրտին անձրևոտ եղանակին տուն եկանք,ու ինչքաան կարացել եմ քնել եմ,հա արթնանում էի,ու զգում որ էլի :Lazy: 
Մի բան էլ ասեմ,գիշերը չգիտեմ հոգնածությունից էր :Blink: ,ընկեորւհիս չհավատաց,չնայած ,որ երկու անգամ իրա աչքով տեսավ,էդ հաստատ ինքնաթիռ չէր,բայց նենց նման էր թռչող օբյեկտի :Dntknw: 


*Ամենալավ օրիցս մեկն էլ դարձավ էս օրըս,ու գիշերը մտածում էինք,սենց օր չի կրկնվելու,ու ափսոսում..........նենց ուրախ եմ հիմաա...*
Պապն տանը էդ իմ քնաթաթախ վիճակը տեսնելուց հետո ասումա,էլ չես գնալու,մեղկ չես.Ապրես պաաաաաաաապ....
*Մի բան էլ ասեմ,նենց կարևոր մի բան եմ իմացել,որ չէի սպասում տենց մոտիկ մարդուց,բայց ամեն ինչ անցողիկ,ես ոչինչ էլ չեմ անի,ու չեմ խոսի,էս անգամ ճիշտն էդպեսա...*

Ու նորից վաղը նույն հիվանդանոո՜ոց...

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Inna (20.05.2011), Nare-M (20.05.2011), unknown (20.05.2011), Yellow Raven (21.05.2011), Արէա (19.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ եմ մոռացել պատմել,դրա համար եմ էսօր էլ եկել,ուրեմն էդ նույն օրը մի հղի կնոջ ճնշումն եմ չափում ամուսինը սենյակում էր,ու ինչա ասում՝
-*Երեխեք ջան,հո՞ կնիկս փորձադաշտ չի*,-թևի վրա էլ սիստեմայի տեղը նայումա,ասումա,- *էս դու՞ ես արել*,-իբր կատակա անում,էլ չգիտի ճնշում չափելուց հետքեր էն էլ էդպիսի հետքեր չեն մնում  :Beee: 

Հա մէկ էլ մոռացել եմ պատմել,որ մի հղին մյուսի ձայները լսելիս արդեն սկսել էր դողալ,վախությունից,մենք էլ մեր իմացած խորհուրդներն էինք ասում լուրջ ու խիստ տոնայնությամբ՝

-*Ճիշտ կանեք լսեք,մանկաբարձներին,բժիշկներին* :Ok: ,- դե մի հղիի տեսել էինք,համ էլ գիտեինք որ ամենաճիշտն էդպեսա :Blush: ոնցոր շատ եմ արդեն պատմում....

Ու նաև մոռացա պատմել,որ գիշերը որոշել էի գնալ քնելու էնքան սիրուն տեսարան էր՝ համ անձրև էր գալիս,համ էլ լուսաբացն էր արդեն սկսվում,ու շենքների գլխն մոխրագույն ամպեր   էին,իսկ լուսաբացի  սպիտակ ամպերն արդեն սկսում էին տարածվել :Love: էնքան սիրուն էր,որ մոռացել էի քնելուս մասին,որ էդքան հոգնած եմ...


Իսկ այսօր էն գիժ ավագ մանկաբարձուհին ինձ տեսավ ասումա՝
*-էլ չեք ուզում մնալ,արդեն մնացիք արխային եք,
-Չէ,էլի կմնանք,մյուս շաբաթ* :Dntknw: 

Ու մի բան էլ պատմեմ արդեն էսօրվանից,ուրեմն  պապայիս ընկերոջ աղջկան դուրս եմ հանել, որ մի քիչ ման տամ դրսում,դե ես ե՞րբ եմ վերջին անգամ եղել բակում,մեկ էլ մի կին անծանոթ էս իմ հետի երեխային լսելով ասումա,այսինքն սկզբիզ Հասուլն«էդ երեխան»    ասեց՝՝
-*Մերիի,ինձ եթե բռնես տուն կգնանք*,-ու էս կինը ուշադիր նայելուց հետո՝
-*Էս գիտես,որ մաման չի վազի հետևիցդ դրա համար ես ասում,վաաայ էս երեխեքը*,-ու էս զարմացած,ամաչելով՝
-*Ես մաման չեմ*,-երևի կամ մեծ էի երևում,չէ է...,կամ էլ երեխայի հետ էի դրանիցա....
Հիմա մեկ ուրախ եմ,մեկ էլ նեղվել եմ,*ախր ես մամա՞* :Nea: ,կարողա մեծ եմ երևում,չնայած իմ տարիքի աղջիկները պակաս մամա են հիմա :Dntknw: 

Բայց էնքան եմ էսօր մնացել մեր բակում,որ կարելիա ռեկլորդ համարել,ամբողջ բակի ժողովուրդը արդեն զարմացել էին,որ իջել եմ....
Չնայած մեկ մեկ, որ բարև եմ տալիս,էնքան ամոթ վիճակա լինում,չեն ճանաչում,կամ չեն բարևում,կամ էլ ժամերով էնքան են նայում,որ արդեն անցնում եմ :Pardon: ....

Ուխ վաղվանից վերջապես շաբաթօրյաաակ՝ ուբոռկաա :Clean:  :Wacko:  :Smile:

----------

erexa (20.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Nare-M (21.05.2011), Smokie (21.05.2011), Արէա (21.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուֆ էսօր էնքան ջղայնացած եմ իմ վարսավիրի վրա* :Angry2: ,որ պիտի դեռ երեկ ջղայնանայի,էսօր եմ հիշել :Fool: .....
Էս վերջրես սկսելա,արդեն մոռանալը,ո՞նց են կտրում իմ մազերը, հենց կոնկրետ՝ չոլկաս...
*Չմտածեք էն թիթիզ-միթիզ աղջիկներից եմ*,դե թիթիզությունն էլ իր չափն ու սահմաններն ունի....ուղղակի էն ժամանակ մատով ցույց էին տալիս իմ չոլկան,իսկ հիմա էլի են ցույց տալիս, բայց մի տարբերությամբ՝ կարճության պատճառով....հա կարճ սիրում եմ,սազումա,բայց էսքան,ես գիտեմ սենց չէի ուզում հաստատ....վատն էլ էնա,որ տուն եմ գալիս,գիտեմ լավա.անցնումա մի քանի ժամ,էս անգամ մի օր,ու նոր զգում եմ,որ :Mda: ...
Տանը ճիշտ են ասում էլի,էդքան էլ գնում հասնում եմ,որ վերջում սենց լինի....
Հլը մի հատ էլ ինձ խաբում ասումա՝
-*Դե երևի շատ եմ ուզում, որ լավ լինի մազերդ,ու մենակ քոնը,մենակ քո վրա եմ էսքան տանջվում,ուրիշ մեկը հեչ պետքս չի,երևի դրանիցա* :Sad: 
*Մեկա գիտեմ՝   խաբելաաաաաա*

էէէ,չգիտեմ,երևի ժամանակնա իրան ուրիշ մեկով փախարինելու,հա բայց, ով կարաաաաաաաաաա :Shout: 
իիի,ո՞նց գտնեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ :Cray: 

Մյուս անգամ գնամ :Goblin: զենքով զրահով ու կատաղաած եմ գնալու :Vayreni:  :Crazy: ուխխ կիմանա գժվել եմ,բան էլ չի ասի,զատո կծեծեմ :Super Man:  :Black Eye:  ու հաաանգիստ տուն կգաամ ::}: ....Ասա այ մարդ բա տենց բան են անու՞մ...
Թե ասա էս սմայլիկն ինչ կապ ուներ  իմ հետ ՝ :Vayreni:  ծիծաղալու համար եմ դրել,լուրջ չընդունեք,ես էդպիսին չեմ,էդ հաստատ 100% :Ok: 



Ու՜ֆ գնամ կինոս նայեմ,քանի ժամա ինձա սպասում «Как выйти замуж за 3 дня»  ասում են լավնա :Dntknw:  ,երևի մի քիչ ջղայնություն անցնիի,ինչքան ժամանակ կլինի կարգին կինո չեմ նայել :Love: 
Շոկոլադ էլ կուտեմ,ասում են հանգստացնումա.... եսիմ

----------

erexa (22.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Smokie (23.05.2011), Արէա (21.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ֆիլմըըըըըըըը :Love: .....չգիտեմ էնքան լավն էր,որ պահեր կային արցունքներս ուրախությունից հազիվ եմ զսպել :Blush: .......Ինչքան եմ սիրում նման ֆիլմեր :Angel: ....
Մերսիիի *Լիիիլ* :Yahoo: *Shah (Afr)*-ին նաև մոռացել էի :Blush: 
Ինչ լավա,որ հավատում եմ,որ իրականում լինում է էդպես :Yes: ....
Ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզել,որ դա հեքիաթա,ու չի լինում երբեք,*ոչ ոք ինձանից իմ երազկոտությունը չի խլի,չի խլի ժպիտս ու ուրախությունս հիմա....Ոչ մեկՉեմ թողնիի....*
*Ի՜նչ լավա,որ գիտեմ երազել,ու երազելու եմ մինչև կյանքիս վերջ*,ինչ լավա հեքիաթն իրականանումա,կարողա ոչ բոլորի համար,չնայած իրանք չեն նկատում,երևի դրանիցա, բայց *ինձ համար այն շատ անգամներ իրականացելա,ու դեռ կիրականանա.....*
*
Ես հավատում եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ.....*

ֆիլմի երգերից մեկը,ու հետաքրիրա,ոչ միայն էս ֆիլմի,այլ իմ սիրածս մեկ այլ սրա նման ֆիլմերից մեկի երգնելա սա :Wink: Սիրում եեեեեեեմ

----------

E-la Via (21.05.2011), erexa (22.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Nare-M (21.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (22.05.2011), Shah (24.05.2011), Արէա (21.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Պապիկսս Ծնունդտ Շնորհավո՜ր Միակս...
Թող բացվող ամեն նոր օր բերի ժպիտ դեմքիդ ու հաջողություն գործերիդ,փոքրուց եկեղեցում աղոթել եմ քեզ նաև պապայիս համար,որ միշտ ձեր գործերին հաջողություն լինի,ու մինչ էսօր էլ ցանկանում եմ....
Ցանականում եմ նաև,որ էէն բաղձալի երազաքդ կատարվի մոտ օրերս,ու ինչ մտքովդ անցելա այսօր թող լինի....
Ամեն անգամ կարամ տարբեր մաղթանքներ գրեմ,չնայած որ գիշերն էլ շնորհավորելիս ուրիշ խոսքեր եմ ասել,դե քիչ ուրիշ,բայց ուզում էի անմահացնել,որովհետև, եթե դու էլ տատաիկս էլ չլինեիք,ով գիտի կլինեի արդյոք՝ ես....
Ինձ համար իսկապես թանկ մարդիկ շա՜տ քիչ են,ու ուզում եմ որ միշտ կողքիս լինեն...
Կյանքում ինչքան էլ հեռու լինեմ,երբեքչեմ մոռանա այն ինչ արել եք ինձ համար դեռ մանկուց....
Ես ինչ գրում եմ դուրսա գալիս իմ հոգուց ու սրտիցս,ու ուզում եմ,որ կատարվի...
Իսկ ամմենասկզբում,բոլոր ցանկություններից առաջ ուզում եմ,որ առողջ ու կանգուն մնաս տատիկիս կողքին..Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ,որ ախպերս քո նման դառնա,ոնց ցանկացելա մաման էն ժամանակ,ու ո՞նց ուզում եմ հիմա ես,որ ինքը լինի ճիշտ քո նման լավ երգող,կամ երաժիշտ ..-Լավ քանի ,որ էսօր մենք մերոնցով ենք լինելու,որպես կենաց կասեմ....Քիչ մնաց,կարևորը խոսքերը չմոռանամ...


Չնայած կողիքս եք,ես հեռու չեմ ձեզանից,բայց պիտի գրեի,պիտի լիներ էս ամենը...


Քո ամմենամեծ թոռնուհուց՝ Մերիից՝ Մեմեից.....Սիրոով_





Ինչ շուտ եկավ էս մի էջը,արդեն *տասնհինգերրորդը*....Ով կմտածեր,սկզբում ստեղծելիս,մտքովս չէր անցնի....երանի բոլոր օրերս էսպես լի ու ուրախ լինեն առիթներով,բոլորինս երանի էսպես լինի...

----------

aragats (22.05.2011), Claudia Mori (24.05.2011), Inna (24.05.2011), Lianik (23.05.2011), Nare-M (10.06.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), unknown (28.05.2011), Արէա (22.05.2011), Գեա (22.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

ԷԷ,օրագիրս տեսար,առաջին անգամ որոշեցի կենաց ասեմ :Drinks: ,ու...էնքան հուզիչ էր տողերս,որ լացում էին :Cray: .....Ու բոլորով՝
*-Վա՜յ Մերի ջան...*
*-Չէ պապի ջան,արցունքներդ չեմ ուզում,ուզում եմ ժպտաս ու ուրախ լինես,ու միշտ արտասվելիս թող էսպես երջանկության լինեն արցուքներդ....*
Լավ էր,ուրիշ մարդ չկար,թե չէ ես կենաց ասողը չէիի....հետո էլ պարտադրեցի ,որ իմ կենացը խմեն :Tongue: 
-Էսքան ասում ասում եք,գովում եք,դե ուրեմն իմ կենացի ժամանակնա՝
-Բախտավոր ու երջանիկ լինեե՜ես :Yahoo: 

Լավ էր,անծանոթ մարդ չկար :Blush: թե չէ ես ծպտուն հանողը չէիի

----------

aragats (22.05.2011), Inna (24.05.2011), Lianik (23.05.2011), Nare-M (10.06.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), Արէա (23.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուֆ,չգիտեմ,էլ չեմ ուզում խոսամ,հոգնել եմ,մի բան պակասումա,տխուր եմ,չկա....
Ոչինչ չկա.կորցրել եմ,չի հերիքում....*

Չնայած կարող եմ հիշել երեկվա օրս,ժպտալ....ժպտալ գոնե նրա համար,որ եերկ  ուրախ եմ եղել,որ կան մարդիկ,որ սիրում են ինձ.շաատ շաատ,որ կողքիս են,ու *ժպիտ են բերում դեմքիս,երբ ունեմ դրա կարիքն ամենաշատը*....
Ես ամեն օր կարամ ապրեմ,էդ ուրախությունը,որովհետև էդ *նույն մարդիկ իրանց ոչ կեղծ սերը չեն թաքցնում իմ հանդեպ,էն մաքուր ինձ օդի նման պետք եկող ընկերությունը,որի կարիքը երբեմն ամմենաշատն եմ զգում...*..չնայած էսօր էդ օրը չի պատմելու համար,էդ ամեն ինչը,բայց խոստանում եմ կպատմեմ...
*Եսիմ,երբեմն էնքան եմ սիրում,որ մտածում եմ,ոչինչ չեմ կարող գրել այսօր,վաղը ու երբեք,ինչ կա թող մնա գրված,ու հնանա,բայց երբ գրում եմ,չգիտեմ արդեն սկսում եմ արտաբերել շուրթերիս էն, ինչը հիմ մտքովս անցնումա......*
Էս ամեն ինչի հետ մեկտեղ,ինչքան եմ հիշեմ անցյալում  ապրածս  ուրախությունը,հիմա,էս պահին էլի *մի բան չի հերիքում,մի մասնիկ,կտոր...կամ չեմ ուզում, որ հերիքի,երևի կարոտել եմ էն իմ ստեղծածս էն միօրինակությանը,իմ տխրությանը,որը սիրում եմ,չնայած ցավեցնումա շատ .......*
*Չի հերիքում,չկա...*

----------

Inna (26.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), Smokie (24.05.2011), unknown (28.05.2011), Արէա (25.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Գրեմ,չգրեմ,գրեմ, չգրեմ.*......Էսօր էլ տրամադրություն կա,բայց հավես չունեմ....ասա ինչի՞ ես բողոքում,մեկա գրում ես....Մտածում եմ,որտեղից սկսեմ,որ մեկը պատմեմ,պատմե,թե չէ....

Չեմ բողոքում,լավ օրեր եմ ունեցել,էնպես էլ ասում եմ օրեր,ոնց որ քանի օրա անցել,բայց...օրվա ամեն ժամս կարա հեքիաթ ու ժպիտ բերի ինձ....
Լավ նախ սկսեմ էն մի պատճառներից մեկի մասին,որը ամենաշատնա ինձժպիտ բերում....
Ասել էի չեի երեկ,որ պատմելու եմ էն ընկերուհուս մասին,որը թանկ էր,ու ավելի թանկ դարձավ էս մի քանի օրվա մեջ......
Մեկ էլ երկար բարակ չպատմեմ,մենակ ասեմ,որ շատ եմ սիրում քեզ,որ ունեմ  կողիքս ,որ իմ նման պարզ ես,թեկուզ ամաչում ես կիսվելուցց,խոսելուց,....բայց զատո մարդը պարզա........
*էնքան եմ սիրում մաքուր սրտով մարդկանց,ոնց եմ սիրումմմմ.*...Մեջս ուրախությունս դեպ քեզ շաատ շատա,դրա համար ուղարկում եմ մաղթանքիս ձևով, կկարդաս մի օր ,թե ոչ,մեկա գիտես....
*Երջանիկ լինեք Գայ,դու ու... ես էնքան եմ ուրախ քո համար,ու ընդհանրապես իմ բոլոր այն ընկերուհիների համար,որոնք գտել են իրենց սերը,ու ապրում են իրանց ստեղծած հեքիաթում...
Ես ուզում եմ,որ էդ հեքիաթը միշտ լինի,ու երբեք չդադարես հավատալ դրան.....
*

Իսկ արդեն օրերիսս մասին,ասեմ,որ *շաատ շաատ եմ սիրում գիշերով զբոսնել Երևանում,ու հոգնած քնաթաթախ տուն գալ,ու....Հանգտանալ.*...
Էնքան լավա,երբ էդ լույսերի մեջ զբոսնում ես,ու չես էլ զգում,որ ոտքերդ էլ չեն ենթարկվում քեզ,բայց մեկա դեռ ուզում ես երկաար քայլել,պատրաստ ես երկար շատ երկար քայլել ու վայելել Երևանը լույսերի մեջ ընտանիքիդ հետ...Երեկ էլի նույն օրի,հոգնած տուն եմ եկել,բայց էնքան հավեսա անցնում առավոտվանից,բա ուբոռկաաաան :Clean:  :Wacko: ...

Վերջապես էսօր վերջացրեցինք,էլի չեմ բողոքելու,որովհետ իմ պատկերացրածից շուտ վերջացրեցինք...բայց էսօր առավոտը նենց ուրախ եմ եղել երթուղայինի մեջ,որ *էդ տատիին ամեն օր պատրաստ եմ հետս տանել դասի,որ ուրախ անցնի.*...
Նստել եմ,դե ինչպես միշտ, ախր ես էլ չգիտեմ,կամ էլ գիտեմ ինչի՞ ջղայնացած եմ քայլում դրսում,ու ընդհանրապես,թեկուզ եթե երթուղային եմ բարձրանում,ու չեմ էլ նկատում,չեմ էլ սիրու,ուզում եմ փոխել,բայց շաատ հազվադեպա լինու,,որ ժպիտով եմ քայլու,էն էլ մենակ....
Բայց էդ չեմ պատմելու,ուրմեն մի հատ տատի ամբողջ ճանապարհին ինչքան աղջիկ էր բարձրանում,որ նստեր,տեղավորում էր,երևի* կանգնած վրեն ազդում էին,*բայց ամբողջ դե լավ կես ճանապարհը ժպիտով եմ գնացել...Լավ էր ես սկեզբից նստել էի,ու հենց իրա կողքը,մեկ էլ մի հատ աղջկա հենց բարձրացավ ասումա՝
–*Սիրուն աղջիկ կտաս էդ չամադանդ պահեմ,*-նենց հնչեց,ոնց որ փող էր ուզում..Մեկի ձեռքից առանց հարցնել քաշեց տոպրակն ու պայուակը,ու հլը ասումա՝
 -*Գնա էն վերջը նստի,ընդեղ տեղ կա*,-էմ մեկին ամբողջ ճանապարհին համոզեց նսստեր,չէր ուզում,ինձ էլ բռթումա,ասումա՝
-*Թող գա նստի,հետո էլ տեսավ հա համոզումա չի ուզում՝*
-*Այ բալա ես քեզ լավություն անեմ,դու էլ չուզես*,-մեկ ուրիշի երեխու ձեռքից քաշեց,ու նստացրեց իմ ու իրա կողքին....


Ու էս տատին էսօր ամբողջ օրվաս ժպիտն ապահովեց,իսկ արդեն դասի գնալուց հենց հասնում եմ հիվանդանոցի դռան մոտ զգում եմ,որ հոգնել եմ էդ նույն տեղից,ու դեռ տաս օր էլ կա,անգամ քառասուն օր էր.Լավա շուտ անցավ,ու համ էլ էնքան հետաքրրաաաա :Tongue: 


Մենակ վախենում եմ տեստային քննությունիցս,ու արդեն դիպլոմայինիցս.....որ քանի օրա,ուզում եմ պարապեմ,բայց :Blush: 
Ով գիտի հետո ո՞նց կլինի,էնքան նպատակներ ունեե՜եմ...Կատարվելու եեեեեեեեեեն :Yahoo:

----------

erexa (25.05.2011), Inna (26.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), Smokie (26.05.2011), unknown (04.06.2011), Արէա (25.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Փարի՜զ,Փարի՜զ.*...Իմ երազանքներ քաղաք.....
էնքան եմ սիրում էս երկիրը,էնքան հեքիաթայինա էս քաղաքն ինձ համար...Փոքրուց երազել եմ տեսնել քեզ,քայլել փողոցներովդ,լսել ակարդեոնի այդքան հաճելի երաժշտությունը փողոցներումդ հնչող,և տեսնել շոկոլադի խանութներդ,որ թվում էր երբ փոքր էի,բոլոր խանութներդ շոկոլադի են....

Երանի այն օրը,երբ աչքերս կլցվեն փողոցներիդ լույսով,երբ կփայլեն աչքերս էդ ուրախությունից,որ տեսել եմ իմ երազանքների աշտարակը,որը որպես թալիսման հիմա իմ պարանոցից կախված է....Երանի՜ :Rolleyes:  :Kiss: 






Իսկ մյուս քաղաքը էդ *Իտալիանա*,որ էլի երազում եմ տեսնել,քայլել նեղլիկ փողոցներովդ,նաև նավարկել, լսել պատմությունը,որը քիչ թե շատ գիտեմ,ու երազել,որովհետև էդ քաղաքի պատմությունը իմ համար երազայինա...


 






Իսկ *Հունաստանը.*....Հունստանը տեսքով հենց գեղեցիկա,ու էլի ուզում եմ տեսնել :Blush: .........




*Դե սրանք երզանքներ են,որոնք վաղ թե ուշ հավատում եմ,որ կատարվելու են...Իսկ ամենակարևորը իմ հավատն ու լավատեսություննա.....
*

----------

erexa (27.05.2011), Inna (28.05.2011), Lusinamara (31.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ակումբցիներ ջան մոռացել եմ գրել,որ *Իտալիա երկրի Վենեցիա քաղաքն եմ սիրում*,ուղղակի խառնել եմ տեղերը :Blush:  :Wink: 

My World My Space-ի մականունը շփոթել էի,ու գրել Շինարար...
Ախր հեչ իրար նման չեն էէ :LOL: ,դե միամիտա եղել,երևի անուշադիր եմ հիմա դրանիցա :Blush: 
*Sorry*

Դե բնականաբար ես էլ Մեջիքը կլինեմ :LOL:

----------

Inna (27.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), V!k (26.05.2011), Արէա (26.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Աղոթում եմ երկինքներին,անձրև բերի հորդ փեշից,
Ու երգում եմ ծիծեռնակին թռիչք բերի թևրիս....*

----------

Inna (27.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), Արէա (26.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ մենակ ես ու տխուր,երբ անգամ ոչ մեկ չի կարող բարձրացնել ժպիտը դեմքիդ,վերջին հույսը հեռակառավարման վահանակն է,որը վերցնում ես ձեռքիդ ու փնտրում մի ալիք,որը գոնե հետաքրիր կլինի նայել,բայց անջատված չես էլ զգում ոնց ես հասնում 42-րդ ին ու նորից հետ ես վերադառնում,իսկ ալիքներից մեկով երգում է մի տղա,մի երգ,ու կիթառ,որը էնքան շատ եմ սիրում,ու լսելով  երաժշտությունը, նման  քեզ հոգեվիճակիդ,ու փորձում ես  աչքերդ փակելով թեքվել մի կողմի,մոռանալ էն տխրությունը,որ քիչ առաջ էդքան ցավեցնում էր..._





*«Նոր լռություն,անխոս տողեր,հոգու փոթորիկ,մեծ մղձավանջ....»*

----------

Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), unknown (04.06.2011), Արէա (27.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_
...Լսի՛ր...

Լսի՛ր երգս առանց նոտա,
Լսի՛ր այն,որ դեռ ոչ մեկ չի լսել,
Լսի՛ր ու փակիր աչքերը քո,
Լսի՛ր այն դեռ չծնված,
Լսի՛ր, որ հասկանաս,ես չեմ երգում,
Էդ ես չեմ,սիրտս է արտասվում,
Հոգիս տանջում,արնակալվում:
Լսիր աննոտա երգն իմ,լի հույզերով:

Կարողացի՛ր լսել, չխանգարե՛ս,
Ես երգում եմ,ես գրում եմ:
Լսիր խնդրում եմ,մի՛ խանգարի,
Կարողացի՛ր լսել ու մի՛ երգի:_

----------

Lusinamara (27.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), unknown (04.06.2011), Արէա (27.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

_...Երբ ամեն ինչ ու շուրջը քո լուռ է,
Խոսուն է սիրտդ ու զարկերը նրա,
Երբ ամեն ինչ  ու շուրջդ ժպտուն է,
Միայն սիտդ է զգում լարի տխրությունը,
Երբ ամեն բան հանգսիտ է,թախծում է
Միայն սիրտդ է խոսում,բացատրում,
Իսկ երբ մենակ ես,ու տխրում ես
Մենակ սիրտդ կզգա տխրությունդ..._

----------

Lusinamara (27.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (31.05.2011), unknown (04.06.2011), Արէա (27.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*էէ,օրագիրս հիմա որտեղից պատմեմ քեզ...*


Լավ արի անցյալում թողնենք ապրած տխուր պահերը,դրանք պատմել եմ,ու չեմ ուզում հիշել...
Եկեք էսօր պատմեմ,որ որոշել էի էն խնձորով թխվածքից պատրաստել,ու էնքան եմ ծիծաղացել...կարելիա շուտ շուտ սարքել,եթե էդքան ուրախա լինելու...Չէ համով էր,ուղղակի,մի քիչ էդքան էլ իմ ուզած «Պիռոժնիկի» տեսքը չուներմ,բայց խոսք եմ տալիս էլի եմ սարքելու,ու մենակ դրանից չէ,մի քիչ գոնե ազատ ժամանակս համով բաներ սարքելով լցնեմ,մամայիս ասածով
-Մեկա,իմ համար եմ սվորում,-մինչև էս դեմ չէի էս խոսքերին,ուղղակի հավես չունեի,չեմ ասում չեմ սիրում,որ սկսում եմ արդեն պատրաստել,արդեն հաճելիա,չեմ ուզում էս կողմ գալ,ու ուրախանում եմ իմ պատրստածով....
-Հո՜վ լավ էր,իմ կողմից էիր :Wink: . :Love: ..

*
Իսկ երեկ,երեկ լավ էր,հավես անցավ,վաղուց հաղթանակի զբոսայգում չէի եղել,համենայն դեպս էս տարի,դե բացումն արեցինք,կարևորը էս անգամ մենակ չէինք,իսկ ինչ եմ նստել,ու ամաչել...էէ,էդ պուճուրները,իրանց հետ նստում ես,որ մենակ լավ զգան իրանց,դե ասում են որ անունս լսումա աշխարհով մեկա լինում,կարամ մերժեմ  ....իսկ  7D լավն էր,կնայեք երխեք,եթե սիրում եք...*


Իսկ հետագայի համար,էնքան լավ նորություններ ունեմ,որ էնքան ուրախ եմ,որ ավարտելով էդքան էլ չեմ ավարտում,այսինք ուզումս դեռ շարունակությունա ունենալու,ու ես նորից ուսանողուհի եմ մնալու,դե քիչ մի տարով,բայց...*համ էլ բարձրագույն կրթություն,ինչքան լավա,երազանք,որ իր իսկ  իրկանացաման ճանապարհինա*...Երանի քննությունը լավ տամ,ու արդեն :Yahoo: ....

հաա,իսկ պռակտիկաս էնքան ուրախա,որ...Ուռաա,երկոըւ օրից նորից հերթապահությու՜նն,արդեն էս անգամվա հղիների հետ լեզու եմ գտել,ասում են ինչքան լավն ես,համ էլ դեմքդ որտեղիցա ծանոթ :Think: ու էդտեղից սկսեվց...Ան էլ չեմ մեղադրում ձեզ,որ էն անգամ ջղայնանում էի,ասում էի՝
*-Դե լավ էլի,դուրս եկեք իրանց մոտից,տոմս սովորենք* :Angry2: ....
*Սուս եմ* :Blush:

----------

Lusinamara (31.05.2011), Smokie (31.05.2011), unknown (04.06.2011), Արէա (31.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ուխխխխ.ի՞նչ հավեսա դրսում,մենակ տեսնե՞իք,չնայած էս ահավոր շոգին,դրսում էին երևի Երևանի բոլոր մանուկները,ու ոչ միայն էնտեղ,որտեղ դասի եմ գնում,այլ ամբողջ քաղաքում,ես տեսել եմ էդ հրաշքը,ու երևի երկոյան էլ կտեսնեմ :Wink: 
Իսկ էն այգին որով տուն,ու դասի ենք գնում,բոլորը էլի լի էր մանուկներով,ու իրանց հեծանիվներով,ու սենց տեսարան էր՝ մեկը գոռում էր,մեկը հանգիստ վարում էր,հեչ պետքն էլ չէր,մյուսը ժպտում էր,իսկ կողքից իրանց նկարում էր երիտասրադ մի տղա,որի համար էրևի հաճելի էր ուղղակի նկարել էդ հրաշնքերին :Yerexa:  :Baby: ...
 :Rolleyes: Երանի մի օր ինքս կարողանամ նկարել,այն հրաշքները որը տեսնում է սիրտս, հետո աչքերս :Ծաղիկ: 

*Երջանկություն,անգոհ ապագա ու ժպիտով լի օրեր ձեզ ճուտիկնե՜ր...Ձեզ շաաատ շաաատ եմ սիրում*

Իսկ թե ի՞նչ եմ պատմելու էսօր ինձանի՜ց....
Մի հատ նորություն եմ իմացել,ու հիմա տարակուսանքի մեջ եմ ընթերցողներս :Dntknw: ...
Եսիմ, չգիտեմ արժի շարունակել ուսումը,թե աշխատել...
*Ու էս երկու քարի արանքում,էսօր խառնված էլ գնացել եմ նկարվել եմ,դիմումի համար,էլ մանկավարժական,էլ այնտեղ,որտեղ սովորում եմ,դիմում եմ գրել...*
_Ուֆ չգիտեմ,մնումա սպասեմ դիպլոմայինիս,ու հետո կտեսնեմ ի՞նչ կլինի ապագայիս հետ,որի մասին էս վերջերս սկսել եմ ամեն օր մտածել..._...._Էնքան անելքիների մասին եմ մտածել, որ չգիտեմ կհասցնեմ,թե չէ....
Բա պռակտիկաս,էսօր բուժքրոջը հարց տվեցի,ու ապեռ քույրն էլ էր կանգնած,որին մի քանի օր առաջ գործքիների լվացումից հարցեր էի տվել,մեկ էլ նայեց ինձ՝_
*-Բա քեզ սազե՞ց,էս ի՞նչ հարցեր ես տալիս....հեսա գիտես չէ՞,ուր ենք գնում,գործիքներ ունես լվանալու.
-Վայ հա,կլվանամ,մեծ հաճույքով,-կուրսեցիս էլ,թե
-Մեր,իրա գործնա,քեզա տալիս,խի ես անում
-Մեկա ես էլ եմ անելու,բա չսովորե՞մ...

Վերջում էլ քույրն ասումա.
-Աչքիս քեզ օպեռ քույր եմ սարքելու,-էլ չգիտի մտածմունքների մեջ եմ...*

Լավա,երբ նորությունների սպսումի մեջ ես,ու դեռ փնտրում ես ճիշտ ուղին,մաքուրն ու պարզը....Ի՞նչ անեմ,պետքա մենակ սպասել :Dntknw: ...
Իսկ վաղը՝  նորից հերթապահություն :Yahoo: ,ոնց եմ սիրու՜մ....գոնե էս անգամ պարապենք տոմսերը,մի քիչ շատ գործ տան,ու շատ տանջվենք :Yes: ...


*Իսկ ֆիլմը,որ նայեցի,ուղղակի հրաշք էր,տեսածս հրաշքների մեջ.......*
Երանի՜ միշտ կարողանամ հավատալ հրաշքների,դրանի երևի միշտ էլ լինում են...Չեմ մոռանա,որ լաց եմ եղել,էս ֆիլմը նայելիս,ու ավեի եմ սկսել հավատալ երազներիս :Ծաղիկ: ...Ինչքան եմ սիրում նման կինոներ,էս անգամ՝ *The Sassy Girl* :Kiss:  :Վարդ: 
Շնորհակալ եմ Ակումբից  KarineIonesyan-ին ,որ խորհուրդ տվեց դիտել :Love: ....

*
Ես հավատում եեեեեեեեեեմ....*

_Դե մինչ վաղը չէ մոյւս օրը,երանի լավ անցնի,չնայած,ով ասեց,որ կասկածում եմ,կարևորը նույն խմբով ենք..._

----------

Claudia Mori (03.06.2011), Lusinamara (01.06.2011), unknown (04.06.2011), Արէա (01.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հետաքրիրա* հիմա կարդում եմ,ու կուզեի ուրիշ ձև գրած լինեի,կջնջեի որոշ տողեր,բայց քանի որ երեկ եմ գրել,ու չեմ հասցրել գրառում անել,կթողնեմ ոնց կա,իսկ էսօր գրածը,վերաբերվումա երեկվան ,իսկ մինչև դա...

Ինչ հավեսաերբ առավոտյան քնած ես լինում,ու արթնանում էս երգից,իմ սիրելի երգից,երբ ժպիտա գալիս դեմքիդ :Love: դե ռեմիքսն էր,որը ավելի տրամադրող էր,որ արթնանամ.....իսկ մեր պատուհանի մոտ շաատ քիչա լինում,երբ սենց երգից կարողա արթնանաս :Wink: 





Բարև օրագիրս....Էնքան հոգնած եմ,որ էսօր քանի անգամ ինձ համոզել եմ,որ գրեմ էստեղ,որովհետև էդքան ուժս չի հերիքում...Բայց մեկա, տեսար էկա....

Համ ուզում եմ բոլորն էլ պատմել,իր մանրամասնություններով,համ էլ ալարում եմ...ու մենակ հիշողությանս պատճառովա,որ գրում եմ,որովհետև կարողաև վաղը չհիշեի....


Մեկ ուզում եմ միանգամից ասել,որ էնքան լավա անցել,որ էսքան ժամնանակվա մնացածներիցս լավն էր,մեկ էլ ուզում եմ էդ *«լավի»* փակագծերը բացել,որ պատկերացնեք ուրախությանս չափը....
Լավ էկեք էլ չպատմե,ոնց գնացի,ճանապարհին ինչ եղավ,համ էլ ոչինչ էլ չի եղել,ուղղակ իկասեմ կարևոր ու հետաքրիրները....

Ուզում եմ մի   շաատ ծիծաղելի դեպքի մասին պատմել,որ հենց սկզբից էլ զգում էի որ մի բան էն չի՝ ախր էդ կինը նենց դեմքով ու հետաքրիրասիրությամբ սկսեց  հարցնել անունդ ինչա՞,բա քանի տարեկան ես,ու նման այլ հարցեր,որ զգացի-վատ էր էդ պահին մենակ էի....ախր գոնե հետո չփչացներ ամեն ինչ,ջղայնությունիցս :Angry2: ,ընկերուհիներիս եմ ման եկել,որ ասեմ ի՞նչ բերեց գլխիս :Goblin: ...կարողա՞  ես եմ տենց ծանր տանում,բոլորն ասում են նոռմալա,բայց մեկաա :Beee: ...դե հետո արդեն ամբողջ օրը խոսալիս,զգում էի հենց հայացքս գցում էի դեմքին,ու տեսնում որ* էն կան է աչքի տակով զննողական հայացքով նայում են* :LOL: ու մտածում էի՝
-*Վայ ամոթա էէ,մեկ էլ ծիծաղում էինք ընկերուհիներով*,-բա՞ որ հետո իմացավ մամաս ու պապաս ինձ եկել են տեսնելու :Shok: ,մինչև իջանք ընկերուհուս հետ ներքև,(դե հիշում եք չէ պիտի մնայինք,ու բնականաբար սովածանալու էինք :Blush:  ),խոսացինք,վերջացրեցինք,մեկ էլ չպտտվեմ,որ մտնեք հիվանդանոց,*տեսնեմ երրորդ հարկի իրա գործը թողած ափալ թափալ իջել էր ներքև*,*որ տեսներ* :LOL: հետո էլ վերևում ինձ ասումա,ու բոլոր քույրերի ու մանկաբարձների խոսակցությունն էր դարձել,էլ իմ իջնելուց հետո էին ասել՝
*-Էդ ինչ ուշադիր ծնողներ ունես,էդ ինչ լավ մարդիկ են,եկել են իրանց աղջկան տեսնեն,շատ են սիրում քեզ,-հետո էլ իմ մասին՝
-Ինքն էլ շատ աշխույժ,ասող խոսացող լավ երեխայա* :Blush: ...Դե իրա պատճառով ամբողջ օրներս ծիծաղալովա անցել,բայց ոչ մենակ իրաաա...մոռացա ասեմ,բա որ չասեց՝
*-Կգա՞ս քեզ հարս տանե՜մ,ես քո նման սովորող երեխեքի շատ եմ սիրում....*-մեկնաբանությւոնները թողնում եմ ձեզ,չմտածեք գլուխ եմ գովում,ուղղակի սենց դեպքերի ժամանակ երբեմն չես իմանում,ոնց քեզ դրսևորես,դե գիտեմ ոնց,բայց...

Լավ է,էս կինը դեռ հեչ,ամբողջ մեր օրը էնքան լի էր ամեն տեսակի լավ ու վատ իրադարձություններով,որ մեկ հիշում եմ,մեկ էլ մոռանում,մի պահ կար,որ շատ վատ էի զգում ինձ,ու որ զգացի արդեն ոտքերիս վրա իվիճակի չեմ կանգնելու,օդը սկսել էր խեղդել,իսկ նզտելու տեղ կարծես չկար էլ,շունչս կտրվում էր,ու էդ ամենը նրանից հետո,երբ տեսա *անհաս նորածին*-էնքան ուշադիր էի նայում,ասա ինչի էի կենտրոնացել,ընեկորւհիներս շատ ուրիշ դեպքերից են իրանց վատ զգում,ես ու=եղ էի,բայց էս դեպքում չդիմացա,իրոք տհաճ է տեսնել,թե նորածինը ապարատի միջոցով ոնց էր թթվածին ստանում,շնչում անկանոն....

Լավ էր,որ գործ շատ կար,օգնել ենք,անգամ երակ եմ կարողացել մտնել,ու հղիի դեմքն ու ուրախությունը տեսնեիք.
-Ջան,ապրես թեթև ես սրսկում,-դե հարզատներս ասում էին,բայց երբ կողիքց անծանոթ մարդա ասում :Yahoo: ...
Իսկ գիշերը,ամբողջ գիշեր չեմ կարողացել քնել,ու համարյա բոլորս էլ չեիքն քնել,մինչև ժամը հինգը,իսկ դրանից հետո երկուսը քնեցին,ու մնացինք էլի երկուսով արթուն մինչև առավոտյան ութը,չնայած արդեն զգում էի,որ անչափ թույլ եմ,ու աչքերս փակվում են,բայց էլ քնել էնտեղ չէի կարողանում,իսկ առավոտյան կանացից մեկը,խնդրեց փոքրիկին պահեմ,գրկեցի լաց էր լինում,մայրը դժգոհում էր,որ երեխան ամբողջ գիշեր լաց է եղել,ու չի թողել,որ քնի,իսկ երբ գրկեցի,երկու անգամ ձեռքերիս մեջ օրոելուց հետո չեք հավատա,բայց նորից կարողացա,փոքրիկը քնեց,ու էնքան անուշ էր քնած,որ մայրն ասումա,դե կարող ես դնել անկողնում,բայց որ դնես,կարթնանա,ես էլ ինչքան ու= ունեի,էդ հոգնած վիճակիս,ինքս էլ քնաթաթախ էնքան պահեցի,օրօրեցի ձեռքերիս մեջ,մինչև չհոգնեցի....Էդ ամեն ինչը աշխարհա իմ համար,որ կարող եմ անչափ ուրախանալ... 
*Բա՞ որ գիշերվա կեսին մեր չիփս ուտելը տեսնեիք,բժիշկներն էլ ով տեսնում էր ասում էր՝*
-Մեղկ չեք,գնացեք քնեք,տեղ չունեք քնելու՞,-հետո էլ նստել էինք, ու սոված գայլերի նման ամեն ինչ խառնել էինք իրար, ով ինչ տեսնում էր ուտելու ,ուտում էր....
Բա մեր անկեղծ զրույցը գիշերվա կեսին,հա ես կարողա կյաքնում կարողանամ անկեղծ ասեմ էն ինչ մտածում եմ,բայց *երեխեքն էլ սկսեին խոսել էն ինչը մտածում ենք մենք մեր մասին,մեր բացասական գծերի մասին,վերջում էլ թե իրար ինչքաաան շաատ ենք սիրում...*...

էնքան ընդհդհատումներ եղան,որ ինձ թվումա ինչ որ մի բան կա,որ մոռացել եմ,ու շատ կարևոր,ոչինչ կարևորը օրագիրս չի կորի,ես էլ վաղը կգրեմ
*Եսիմ,երևի շաատ շաատ եմ սիրում մասնագիտությունս,որ էս ամեն ինչով ապրում ու ուրախանում եմ....
*
*Բա՞ որ սերիալների ժամին նստել էինք ու մանկաբարձների հետ նայում էինք....*


_

Իսկ երբ տուն եկա,հանգստանալուց հետո դուրս էի եկել տանից,երբ անցա թթենու տակով,մի բան հիշեցի...հիշեցի,որ փոքր էինք ինչքան էինք սիրում երբ հարազատներով թութ էինք թափ տալիս ծառից,ու հետո նստում էդ խոտերի մեջ ու ուտում,էդ ավելի հաճելիա,քան երբ խանութից գնում ես,մեկա խանութից գնելը միշտ էլ կա....իսկ էդ ուրիշ հաճույքա,մեկ էլ մի ծառ կար,անունը հաց ու պանիր էինք դրել,սիրուն տերևներ ուներ,ու երբ արդենսա մեր բակում էր,երբ ուտում էի,տանը անընդհատ ջղայնանում էին՝
-Այ բալա,տանը ուտելու բան չկա,էդ ինչա՞ հաց ու պանիր,-իսկ երեխեքով դա ավելի հաճելի էր լինում....էս էլ մանկությունից հիշողություն...._



Շատ ստացվեց,երկու օրվա կուտակում էր....

----------

Lusinamara (04.06.2011), Արէա (04.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*-Տխուր ե՞ս.
-Չէ,եղանակիցա,-պատասխանում եմ,երբ էդ պահին տհաճա խոսալու ու չեմ ուզում,երբ ներսումս գոռում եմ,բայց չեմ ուզում բացատրել ոչինչ,և ողջ մեղքը բարդում եմ անիծյալ եղանակի վրա,որը չգիտեն էլ որ ամենաշատն եմ սիրում՝ դրա տակ փորձելով թաքցնել արցունքներ ու տխրություն....

Ամեն ինչ անցողիկա....
Այսօր տխուր եմ,բայց վաղը խոստանում եմ ժպտալ ձեզ համար...*

----------

erexa (05.06.2011), Lusinamara (06.06.2011), Smokie (05.06.2011), Արէա (06.06.2011), Մինա (12.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

_06.06.2011 02.59


-երեկ հավեսս տվել էր,հիշել էի էս սիրածս երգը,որ վաղուց մոռացված էր,էդ անձրևին ինձ սա էր պակասում...

Իմ եսը-(էգո)-գոռոզ չի,նախանձ չի,վատը չի կամենում ոչ մեկի,անգամ թշնամուն,ասա ունի ո՞ր,բայց...ինքը նեղացկոտա,բացատրեմ,ինչի՞,եթե օրինակ մեկը նեղացնի,թեկուզ փոքրիկ առիթով,ինքը չի դիմանում,վերցնումա,ու որոշում,որ պիտի նեղանա ու վերջ,բայց...շուտ էլ ներումա,իսկ վատն էնա,որ չի մոռանում...
Ի՞նչ անեմ,ինքը ապրումա իմ մեջ,թելադրում որոշումներս,ոնց վարվեմ,որ ճիշտ լինի....
Արդեն մի րոպե էր մնացել ժամը երեքին,արդեն երեքն էլ էր,բայց իմ էգոիստ էգոն դեռ մտածում էրստեղից էնտեղից,ու չէր թողնում քնեմ,դեռ ստիպում էր,որ էս ամենը գրառեմ,որ չկորի գնա...
-Դե սու՛ս էլի,վաղը դասի եմ չէ՞
Ու սենց ամեն գիշեր...


իսկ առավոտյան,որ չլսեմ անձրևա գալիս,ինչքան էլ սիրես,սկսում ես մատծել՝
-Արի մտածի հիմա ի՞նչ հագնեմ,-(ու ընդհանրապես,բոլորս էլ գիշերը մտածում ենք,-բա վաղը ի՞նչ հագնեմ,չէէ),-բայց էսօր եղանակին չեմ խաբնվել,ու որոշածս հագել եմ,ու տեսաք ինչն լավն էր հետո եղանակը..

Բայց էսօր էդան սպասված վինատկայիս օրն էր,ահա ինքը պուպուշա,լավնա,ու մինչև տեսնելս ասում էին՝
-Մեր դու ես ամենալավը,-դե չէի հավատում-իրանց աչքից հեռու էս խոսքերս,թե չէ....

Վերջապես ստացաաաաաաաա,ամմմենավատն էն էր,որ ասում էին ազգանունս սխալ են գրել,ու իմ էդքան սիրելի ազգանունս ճիշտ գրեցին,իսկ անունս...Ուֆ,կարևորը լավ նկարա,թե չէ անունս ո՞վ չգիտի_

----------

Արէա (07.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Նորից վերադարձ այսքան ուշ և ուշացած*....
Նորից եկա ու կարոտել էի,նորից հիշել,ու եկել էի,նորից եկա ես քեզ մոտ,ու էնքան շատ էր հուզմունքս մինչև դուռտ, որ արցունքները կուտակվեցին ու հեռացան....
ինձ չէիր սպասում,բայց եկա,չնայած դու դատարկ  էիր,բայց կար մեկը ու՞մ կարոտել էի,ով սովորեցրեց գրել հայերեն...
*Ինչքա՜ն էի քեզ կարոտել դպրոց իմ,ինչքան շատ...*
Միգուցե կարդում եք ու մտածում՝
-_Իբր ժամանակ կա՞,ի՞նչիսա պետք գնամ դպրոց,բայց_...բայց ինքս ինչքան ժամանակ էր ուզում էի գնալ,տեսնել....ինչքան ուրախություն էր կուտակված ներսումս,երբ քայլեցի քո բակով,ոչ մեկ չկար,ու հիշեցի վերջին օրս  ուրախ քո այգում,նայեցի ու հիշեցի մանկությունս,էն երկար տարիները,որ չէի ուզում ավարտվեին,ավարտեի.....
Ի՜նչ լավ էր,որ գոնե կար մեկը ով սպասում էր,ով էնտեղ էր,էդ ամբողջ խառնաշփոթի մեջ,էդ վերանորոգման ու քննությունների մեջ,ես գտա ուսուչուհուս,որի ժամերն ամմենալավն էին բոլորիս համար....Երևի մի օր էլի կգամ,չգիտեմ երբ,կգամ թե ոչ,բայց կան մարդիկ ում չեմ տեսել,ու կարոտել եմ :Love: 

Թող ավելիուավելի շատանան մանուկները կյանքդ մտնող ու կարոտով  լքեն քեզ,որ միշտ հիշեն,չմոռանան դպրոց իմ....
                                                                        ***
Ամենավատն էն էր,որ երկրորդ անգամ եմ գրում,մի քանի ժամ անց,որովհետև միամիտ ամբողջը ջնջվեց,որն ուզում էի գրել :Sad: ....Կարևորը կարողացա կիսվել....
                                                                        ***
_Իսկ տրամադրությունս սպասեք մտածեմչգիտեմ երևի տխուր եմ,երևի....իսկ եղանակն իմն այսօր,սիրում եմ քեզզ_

_Քիչ մնաց և պռակտիկայիս,և տեստերին ու քննությանս......Ի՞նչ եմ անելու ու ո՞նց....հաջողությանս պինդ բռնել եմ ու բաց չեմ  թողնելու
Գայ ուրախ եմ,որ Ակումբում ես,կողքիս ես,արդեն ասել եմ չէ ինչքան եմ սիրում_

----------

unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (07.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Երկրորդ անգամ ամեն ինչ կդառնա ոչինչ,
Կփոշիանա,կթողնի ու կհեռանա,
Երկորրդ անգամ ոչինչ պետք չի,
Կրկին անգամ հեռացի՛ր ու թո՛ղ մենակ:

----------

Lusinamara (07.06.2011), Smokie (07.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (07.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Երևի մի օր կդադարեմ հավատալ հեքիաթին ու հրաշքներին.....
Բայց ոչ այսօր ու ոչ հիմա....

----------

Smokie (07.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (07.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Եթե խոսքերս կիսատ մնան ու լռեն,
Հոգիս դատարկ,անմեհի,
Կկանչի ու կերգի...

----------

Smokie (07.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (09.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այսօր ամեն ինչ լուռ կմնա,ես չեմ խոսի,ու չեմ գրի,չեմ անհանգստացնի պատմություններովս....
Երևի լռելը միշտ հեշտ է,քան խոսելն ու բացատրելը.... :Sad:

----------

erexa (11.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (09.06.2011), Մինա (12.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

> Երկրորդ անգամ ամեն ինչ կդառնա ոչինչ,
> Կփոշիանա,կթողնի ու կհեռանա,
> Երկորրդ անգամ ոչինչ պետք չի,
> Կրկին անգամ հեռացի՛ր ու թո՛ղ մենակ:


Ուզում եմ պատմել,էս քառյակիս մասին,որ երեկ իմ վատ ինետի պատճառով ծնվեց մեջս,որի առաջին տողը վերաբերվում էր երկրորդ անգամ գրելուս,այսինքն երկու անգամ էր եղել նույն գրառումից,ու ստիպված գրեցի էս տեղերը,ու քիչ քիչ խորանալով դարձավ քառյակ,իսկ վերջին տողերը վերագրել եմ ՝ տխրությանս....բնականաբար արդեն կարող եք հասկանալ,որ մնացյալ երկու գրառումներս վատ ինետի հետևանք են.....
իմ մտքով գրված՝ իրար հետ կապ չունեցող էս տողերը դարձան միասնական ու ձեր կողմից ուրիշ ձև հասկացվող տողեր....
*Լավա,որ մանրուքներն ինձ մոտ տողեր են ծնում...*

----------

aragats (08.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (09.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մի հատ ուրախ,չէ,չէ մի րոպե, շա՜ատ ուրախ նորություն ուենմ,որ չեմ կարա չկիսվեմ,չնայած գիտեմ լինելույա,բայց ինքը դեռ իրա իրկանացման ճանապարհինա,ու  էնքան իրական ու մոտա թվում,որ պատկերացրել եմ արդեն ու գիտեմ, որ լավա լինելու :Yahoo: .....մի քիչ խճճված պատմեցի,բայց *գիտեք ինչքան անկեղծ ժպիտա եկել դեմքիս,երբ լսել եմ էդ խոսքերը, ու մեծ հավատ կա մեջս,որ ես կարող եմ,ես կշարունակեմ,ու հաջողակ եմ....*
*Ես ինչքան եմ սպասել էս օրվան,ինչքա՞ն դե մոտավոր երեք տարի,բայց....*
Եթե մի քանի ժամ առաջ գրառում արած լինեի ավելի շատ կխոսեի,կպատմեի,ուղղակի....
Եթե իմ սպասումներին միանան իրականությունը ու տեսնեմ աչքերովս լիարժեք կդառնա և ուրախությունս, և իրական երազս...

_Ես դեռ սպասում եմ,ու հավատում եմ քեզ..._

----------

Lusinamara (09.06.2011), Smokie (09.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Yellow Raven (09.06.2011), Արէա (10.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մի բան մոռացա ասել,էն օրն եմ իմացել...պապայիս ընկերոջ աղջկան հիշում եք,էն որ իրա հետ մեր բակ էի իջել,ու ամաչում էի էնքան վազացրեց,ես էլ իմ մանկություն էի հիշել,հետո էլ որ իմացան մաման եմ իրա,....
ուրեմն դե իրա պապան ասեց անունդ լսումա աշխարհով մեկա լինում....ասում են,որ ամեն օր հիշումա ինձ, ու ուզումա անընդհատ մեր տուն գան,ու մի քանի օր առաջ էլ իրա պապային ասելա՝
-*Պապ,որ մեծանամ անունս փոխելու եմ Մերի դնեմ....*չեմ գովալու,ոչինչ չեմ ասելու,ուղղակի ես հասկանում եմ,որ ինքը էնքանա  սիրում ինձ,որ էս քայլինա ուզում դիմի :Smile: թեկուզ մտածելա էդպես...

Հ*ասուլս,քո անուննելա պուպուշ,ու ես քեզ շաատ շաատ եմ սիրում պուճուրիկս*....էն օրը էնպիսի ատրակցիոն էի հետը նստել,որ քունս տանում էր,ու երբ իջա ասեցի,
-Վերջ, ես իմ երեխեուն չեմ նստացնելու սենց տեղեր,քունս տարավ,-ու դուք տեսնեիք վրաս մամաս ու ավելի շատ պապաս ո՞նց ջղայնացան
-Դե դու հլը  փորձվի :LOL:  :Blush: 

Մեկա,ես երեխեքին :Love:

----------

Ameli (09.06.2011), unknown (09.06.2011), Արէա (10.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Առավոտը վերջին պռակտիկայիս օրն էր,ու չնայած չէի ուզում վերջանար,բայց դե գնացի,քառորդ պիտի փակվեր-ասա էդ, երբ չեմ գնացել,ու պատմելս թողնելով ասեմ,որ էնքան պարտաճանաչ եմ,եթե լուրջ պատչառ չլինի,այսինքն հիվանդ չլինեմ,դասի կգնամ,ի՞նչ էլ լինի....բայց սրա մասին չէ,որ ուզում եմ պատմել,դե ինչպես էս քառասուն օրերը,այսօր էլ  նստում եմ երթուղային,որ գնամ դասի,ու մի կերպ տեղավորվելով գնում եմ,մեկ էլ մի կինա բարձրանում ու ձեռքի տոպրակը վերցնում եմ պայուսակի հետ,հետո երբ կողքսա նստում,զգում եմ որ ձեռքիս տոպրակը չեմ ուզում տամ-չէ ուրիշ ոչինչ մի մտածեք,ուղղակի զգացի,որ մեջը *տաք հաց էր,որը էնքան շատ եմ սիրում,ու ինչքան էլ ասեն վնասա ստամոքսին տաք հաց ուտելը,մեկա եթե կա,ես առաջին տեղում նստած իրան եմ սպասում* :Shout:  :Nyam: ,էս կինը թե՝
-Տուր պահեմ արդեն բալես,տաքելա,
-Զատո անուշ հոտա գալիս :Nyam: 
-Հա,-ու քիչ հետո,-դու էլ սովա՜ած,կարող եմ հյուրասիրել, :Yes: 
-Չէ,շնորհակալ եմ,-ու իմ ասած *անուշ հոտա գալիս-ից* ամաչեցի..քիչ հետո միամիտ փռշտացի,տեսնեմ արդեն ծանոթի տեղ ասումա՝ 
-Առողջություն... :Blush: 

Հետո արդեն ամբողջ ճանապարհս հիշողություններ էին,որ գալիս էին,ու անցնում էին մտքովս,ախր ես ո՞նց չէի ուզում, որ էս օրը գա,որովհետև չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան լավ էր ընկերուհիներով,ուրախ,հրաշալի,ամեն մանրուքի վրա կարողա ժամերվ ծիծաղաինք,ու դուրս գալուց էլ հիշեինք՝
-Տեսար, որ սե՜նց էր,ուրմեն էսպես էր,դու էիր մեղավոր,ինչի ծիծաղացրեցիր,բայց ի՜նչ լավ էր էսօր,-ու տենց ամեն ինչ անցավ մնաց էս իմ մեծ քննությունը,որ օրագրիս կիսվելուց հետո պիտի արդեն պարապեմ,թե չէ գնացքից ուշացել եմ,վաղուց պիտի պարապեի....բայց ճիշտ հիմա տխրեցի,ու էսօր երեխեք կհիշեք,ինչքան չէինք ուզում գնալ,արդեն ներքևից դասախոսը կանչում էր,բայց մենք դեռ երրորդ հարկում նստել ու փորձում էինք ժամանակը երկարացնել,իրար հետ երկար մնալու համար.....,կարևորը սրանք կյանքիս ողջ ընթացում պահելու եմ հոգուս խորքում,ու կհշեմ ամեն ապրածս ուրախ ժամն ու վայրկանը լավ մարդկանց կողքին :Love: ...

_Չգիտեմ երևի արդեն հետագայում կփոխվի ամեն ինչ,թե ապրելակերպ,թե զբաղմունք,ընկերուհիներ,կարողա և չլինեն,եսիմ,ասում են աշխատելուց լավ ընկերուհիներ էլ չեն լինում,ես դժվար եմ գտնում,թվումա գտել եմ,բայց....երբեք չեմ մոռանա ոչինչ.....միշտ երջանիկ լինեք ինձ թանկ մարդիկ,ու ոնց որ մեծերն եմ հիմա մեզ ասում բարի բախտ ձեզ բոլորիդսրտանց եմ ցանկանում_

----------

Ameli (10.06.2011), Lusinamara (10.06.2011), Արէա (10.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ինչքա՜ն լավա,որ ինքդ քո գիտելիքների վրա այնքան վստահ ես,որ պատրաստ ես մինչև վերջ կռվել այն մարդու հետ, ով էդ պահին կարողա կասկածի ուժերիդ ու գիտելիքիդ վրա....ու հիմա ինչքան թեթևացած եմ,երբ մի քիչ գոնե պարապել եմ....
Բայց դե *գիտելիքիդ ամրությունն էլ  զգում ես արդեն,ոչ թե այսօր,այլ հետո թեկուզ մեկ տարի հետո...էդ ժամանակ արդեն գիտես,որ էդ քո գիտելիքնա...*

Տեսնես ինչիցա :Think:  կամ տառերի տեղերն եմ սխալ գրում,կամ էլ երկու հատ նույն տառից եմ դնում...նեռվայնացնումաա :Angry2: 


Իսկ երեխեքը :Baby: ,ուֆ չգիտեմ :Think:  էս թվի երեխեքը նենց հարցեր կտան, որ մնում ես զարմացած,անձնականաիցդ նենց բաներ են հացնում, որ ինքդ դրա պատասանը չգիտես,բայց էնքան լավ էր որ Հասուլս երեկ ու այսօր ամբողջ օրը ինձ հետ էր,ասում են մամայություն ես անում,ի՞նչ մամայություն,բա ես գիտեմ հլը մամա լինելը ո՞նցա...ինչքա՜ան դժվարա....բայց իսկսկանից,էնքան թեմաներից կարող են խոսալ :Scenic: ,հարցեր տալ,որ կմնաս զարմացած :Shok: ....

Երբա՞ գալու քննությունսսս :Xeloq: ....էլ չեմ դիմանու՛մ :Smile: ....

----------

Lusinamara (11.06.2011), Արէա (11.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

չգիտեմ ինչա՞գրածս ,ուղղակի որ անձրև չէր գալիս,էս տողերը կուտակում տվեցին,ես էլ գրեցի,որ չմոռանամ :Smile: 

                       ***       
Ժամերով աչքերս փեշերիդ հառած՝
Անձրև եմ մուրում աչքերիցդ թաց....


                       ***

Եթե երկնքում քո՝ լուսավոր կետ թողնես,
Նոր գույն կստեղծեմ իմ կտավի մեջ....

----------

erexa (12.06.2011), Inna (14.06.2011), kitty (12.06.2011), Lusinamara (11.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ներկեր,յուղաներկ,գուանշ ու  վրձին,
Բայց ինչ որ մի բան պակաս է ձեռքին....

Մոխրագույն երկինք այնքան մոտ թվում՝
Արևիս շողերը քեզ մոտ թաքցնում....


 ::}:  :Dntknw:

----------

erexa (13.06.2011), Inna (14.06.2011), Lusinamara (12.06.2011), Yellow Raven (13.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

_   Մինչև քնություն խառը մտածմունքներ_



էէ,արդեն չգիտեմ ի՞նչ անեմ մինչև հիմա հանգիստ էի,ու էնքան էի զարմանում,որ վաղը քննությունա,իսկ ես հանգիստ եմ....իսկ հիմա,արդեն սկսել եմ ոչ թե վախենալ,չէ,էս ուրիշ զգացումա,մի տեսակ շփոթմունքա,հարցերի պատասխանների հետ կապված,իբր քիչ էի մտածում,կուրսեցիս էլ իրա խանված վիճակով ինձ էլ գցեց շփոթմունքի մեջ...Սենց դեռ չէր եղել,հիմա չգիտեմ էլ դնեմ նորից կրկնեմ,թե ավելի կխառնվեմ իրար,եթե կրկնեմ,դե ասում են վեցից հետո չի կարելի....
ուֆֆ,բա ես հիմա ինչ անեմ,որ էս ամեն ինչը անցնիիի....երևի էլ չեմ էլ կրկնի,ինչ կա,արդեն ուղեղումսա,ու վերջ :Beee: 
Լավ է,շատ չտանջվեմ,մեկա ինքս իմ վրա վստահ եմ,հո ծույլիկ չեմ,որ խառնվել եմ,իզուր եմ էսքան սովորել... :Sad: մեկա ոչ հավես ունեմ,ոչ էլ տրամադրություն,արդեն ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար...
*Lusinamara ջան քեզ էլ ինձ էլ մեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեծ հաջողություն,կտեսնես լավ ենք տալու էս նախապետականը* :Yes:  :Ծաղիկ: հետո էլ հաղթանակած ժպտալու ենք....ու կմնա ինձ արդեն պետական,դիպլոմային ու վեեեեեեեերջ :Love: դե էդքան էլ վերջ չի էլի,ով գիտի հասկացավ :Wink: 
Գոնե հավատամ ինքս ինձ,թե չէ սենց քննության չեն գնում :Acute: ....ժամը տասնմեկին,ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Yahoo:  :Clapping: ....
*Էլ չզանգեք մեր տուն,ես տունը չեմ,դուրս եմ եկել,ու մինչև քննություն չեք տեսնելու,հեռախոսս էլ անհասանելիա,ինձ չխառնեք,ես ուրախ եմ...Ամեն ինչ լավա լինելու...*.

----------

Lusinamara (13.06.2011), Արէա (13.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

էս էլ տրամադրության համար :Blush:  :Love: ....էնքան շաատ եմ սիրում մայրամուտին դիտել,երբ վերջին վայրկայններն են մնացել իրանով հիանալու համար...


ու....






 :Yahoo:  :Dance:  :Kiss:

----------

erexa (13.06.2011), Inna (14.06.2011), Lusinamara (13.06.2011), Yellow Raven (13.06.2011), Արէա (13.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

էսօր էնքաաաաաաաան ուրախ եմ,որ քննության էսքան ուրախ ու թեթև գնացած չկաի,լուրջ սկզբից մինչև վերջ ոչ մի լարվածություն ու մտածմունք :Yahoo: այլ այ սենց վիճակ....
*Ուխ ինչ լավ էր,երանի դիպլոմայինս էլ սենց անցներ* Ու էս կյանքից ավել չինչ չէի ուզի,հիմա չեմ երազում,որովհետև հավատում եմ իմ ունեցած ու ձեռք  բերած ուժերին...
Մնումա դիմանալ,մինչև արդյունքները ասեն.բայց չեմ էլ մտածում,էնքան հանգիստ եմ,որ գիտեմ լավա լինլու՜......
*Ժպի՜տ.... ժպի՜տ.... ժպիտի՜իկ*,էսինչ ուրախ եմ,ու մենակ իմանաք քննության էի գնում ժպիտ էր դեմքիս,տուն էի գալիս ժպիտ էր,ինչի՞ էի ուրախ ,որ ուրիշ ժամանակ ուզում եմ,չի լինում,ջղայն դեմքա ստացվում,բայց էսօ՜րր,մենակ քայլում էի Հյուսիսային պողոտայով ու ժպտում մարդկանց,գեղեցիկ օրվան,ուրախանում Երևանիս վրա,դրսում քայլող մարդկանց վրա,բոլորի վրա,*ես երջանիկ էի այսօր-ճիիիշտ եմ ասում*....Հա կարևորն էն էր, որ պահը բաց չթողեցինք ու ընկերուհիներով գնացինք զբոսնելու ուրախանալու,ու նայեք ի՞նչ նկար եմ դնում,որին չգիտես ինչի՞ *Թռչնի կաթ* էի ասում,ու պահանջում,պարզվեց *Էսկիմո էր* :LOL: -թե ի՞նչ կապ ունեինք իրար հետ,լրիվ տարբեր,բայց էնքքքքքքքաաան եմ սիրում ես իրան :Love: 



-բերեցին ու ասեցին՝

-*Հլը նայի,ո՞նցա ժպտում քեզ,- կողքից էլ ընկերուհիս՝
-Արև,արևի համար*-էդ պահին նենց ջղայնացած էի,որ էլ չնկատեցի խոսքերի գեղեցկությունը...

Բայց մենակ,էդ գնալը չէր,էնքան ծիծաղալու դեպքեր  եղան մեր էդտեղ նստած ժամանակ,ու էլի իմ հետ.(ուֆֆֆ,իյաա)....որ բոլոր ընկերուհիներս ծիծաղում էին,իսկ ես :Blush: համ էլ ջղայնանում էի :Angry2: թե ինչի՞ էի նեռվերս քայքայում՝ «մարդիկ կան չէ,որ պարապ են մնում սկսում են խոսալ,ու չեն անջատվում»- ,լավ էս մեկը մնաց գաղտնիք,բայց մեկա էս օրն էլ չեմ մոռանաաա :Love: 
Շաաաաատ եմ սիրում ձեզ կուրսեցիներսս,մի քանիսին էլի :Hi:  :Kiss:

----------

Ameli (14.06.2011), erexa (14.06.2011), Արէա (14.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Վաղն այդ այսօրը կդռանա երեկ,կդառնա անցյալ, ու էլ չի լինի,կլինի այստեղ՝ իմ տաք  հուշերում  ու իմ հեքիաթում......._
Երեխեք :Acute:  ձեր՝ իմ գրառման ներքևում դրված այսօր շնորհակալություններից,էս տողերը եկան միտքս,ճիիշտ եմ ասում ::}:  :Dntknw:  :Blush: ...
Մերսիիիիիիիիիիի,չէ չէ,շնորհակա՜լ եմ :Wink:

----------

erexa (14.06.2011), Lusinamara (15.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), Արէա (14.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

> _Վաղն այդ այսօրը կդռանա երեկ,կդառնա անցյալ, ու էլ չի լինի,կլինի այստեղ՝ իմ տաք  հուշերում  ու իմ հեքիաթում......._
> Երեխեք ձեր՝ իմ գրառման ներքևում դրված այսօր շնորհակալություններից,էս տողերը եկան միտքս,ճիիշտ եմ ասում...
> Մերսիիիիիիիիիիի,չէ չէ,շնորհակա՜լ եմ


Ափսոս էս մի էջն անցավ,թե չէ սմայլիկիս իմաստը չէր կորի..._բայց մի կողմից էլ նոր էջ, նոր հետաքրիր  ու թանկ գրառումներով լի ինձ համար..._
Հետաքրիրա  էն ժամանակ,երբ նոր էր օրագիրս,օրվա մեջ մի գրառում էի անում,բայց հիմա :Think: եսի՞մ.....

----------

Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ես կջնջեմ ամեն ինչ քեզ հետ կապված,կմոռանամ ամեն ինչ,թեկուզ դժվարա...աչք կփակեմ գոյությանդ վրա,ու չեմ հիշի քեզ....
Ես իրավունք չունեի նորից սխալվելու,նորից սխալ թույլ տալու,չունեի....
Ես եմ մեղավոր,ես մենակ, ու ոչ դու,դու արդեն ոչինչ ես,պետք չես,ես մոռանալու եմ քեզ.....
Ափսոս,որ շաատ եմ սիրել քեզ,վստահել ու հավատացել քեզ.....*

Ես կշարունակեմ ուրախ լինել,թեկուզ էդքան էլ ուժեղ չեմ,բայց ես կարող եմ,ու ես հավատում եմ գոնե ինքս ինձ....
Ես շարունակելու եմ ժպտալ....

----------

erexa (15.06.2011), Lusinamara (15.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011), Գեա (15.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Սկսեմ էնտեղից,որտեղից կիսատ ու անավարտ եմ թողել,չնայած չի կարելի,բայց չեմ կարա չգրեմ...*.


Ուրեմն ամեն ինչ անցավ,չնայած վիրավորանքը մնացելա,չեմ մոռանալու,բայց....ես չեմ կարա մնամ սենց,որովհետև _ես նշանում եմ քեզզզզզզզզզ_ :Love: -եկավ էդ օրը,ու գիտեի չեմ տեսնելու.........Երջանիկ ու լուսավոր կյանք ձեզ,ճիշտա էդ էն նշանդրեքը չի,համոզված եմ էդ նշանդրեքը չեմ էլ տեսնելու,հետո էլ հարսանիք ու շարունակություններ...բայց ես հիմա եմ ցանակնում,քանի որ ներկա եմ լինելու, որպես քեզ հարազատ մարդ՝ Ուզում եմ էնքան երջանիկ լինես,որ ուզենաս բաժանես շուրջ բոլորդ էդ քո երջանկությունիցդ,որ ուրախ լինես ունեցածովդ՝ քո ընտանիքով ու բալիկներովդ,որոնք գիտեմ հենց քո նման են լինելու,տխուրա մի քիչ, բայց դե գոնե լավ գծերդ շատ քաշեն քեզ :Tongue: .....Լուրջ, ինչը կցանկանամ հարազատ քրոջս ես այսօր քեզ ցանականում եմ,ուղղակի երևի նեղվածությունս մեջս շատա,որ չի թողնում լրիվ բաց սրտով գրեմ էն, ինչ իրոք կա հոգուս խորքում....մեկա մի օր հեռու ենք լինելու,ու իմ հուշերումա էս ամեն ինչ մնալու.....


16.06.2011
Հետաքրիր օր էր,ուրախ,անգամ տեսել եմ լուսնի խավարում,ու չեմ էլ հասկացել,որ հենց լուսնի խավարումա,ուղղակի աչքիս առաջ լուսինը տարբեր ֆորմաներ էր ընդունուոմ,ու վերջում էլ մնացին հետքեր միայն...Իսկ էդ օրվաս ավարտը,չեմ ուզում սնահավատա լինել,կապել լուսնի հետ,բայց որ փորձանքը հանգիստ տեղնել գալիս ու կպնումա ջանիդ էդ հաստատա...Թե ասա,ում էի ինչ արել,ո՞ր.....եղավ էն կինոն,որ ասումա՝ 

-*Ինձ համար նստած սոխ ու հաց կուդեի,մեկ էլ շ՛րխկ*....կարևորը հիմա անցելա,այսինքն քիչա անցել,ուֆ կարևոր չի,ես քննության եմ,ու ինձ էլ չէին կարա արգելեն, որ դաս չանեմ :Beee: ,հա՛, բայց ի՞նչքան նստես առանց  կոմպ,հեռուստացույց,ու տոմսերի-բայց երեկ, երբ տեսա տոմսերիս չափը հասկացա,որ գնացքից շաատ չեմ ուշացելու,ու խիղճս ընկավ իրա տեղը....
Հիմա էլ պիտի շարունակեմ ,պարապելս,բայց դե օրագրիս մենակ չէի կարա էլ թողնել,հետո պատմելու նյութեր շատ կլինեն, իսկ ես չեմ կարա գրառել...
...Մեկ էլ էս նույն օրը մի հատ գեղեցիկ դեպք կա,որ չեմ ուզում մոռանալ՝ *էդ Հասուլիս քնած դեմքն էր՝ իմ գրկում*...ա՞խր ինչքան համով են էն երեխեքը,որ քնում են գրկումդ,ու չես ուզում մի վայրկյան թեկուզ աննշմար շարժվել,որ խանգարվի իրա քունը՝ էն որ խելոք շնչումա է,ու նայում ես վերևից թարթիչներին ու հալվում :Rolleyes: ....
Առողջ լինես Հասուլս,ինչքան դու ես ինձ սիրում,տասն անգամ ավել ես քեզ եմ սիրում :Ծաղիկ:  :Kiss: .....

Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ եմ մոռացել պատմելու,բայց արդեն սկսում եմ տոմսերիս մասին մտածել,ու մոռանում եմ,որ հիշեմ,հետո կպատմեմ :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Չգիտեմ կարոտել եմ քեզ,ուզում եմ գրել,թե ոչ...կա կուտակում,թե դրանք երեկ տվեցի քամուն...
Բայց ինչ որ մի բան չի հերիքում.......
*Նորից,սկսվեց նորից.*......



 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Inna (09.07.2011), Lusinamara (23.06.2011), Nare-M (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուխխխխխխխ,ինչքա՜ն ուրախ եմ քո համար ցավդ տանեմ........Եթե շաաատ մտածեմ կարողա ուրախությունից արցունքներս առանց հարցնել հոսեն աչքերիցս,հեռախոսով արդեն ձայնս թրթռում էր քեզ երջանկություն մաղթելիս,ու էլ ոչինչ չէի կարողանում ասել.......
Երջանկությունդ միշտ թող կրկնապատիկ լինի,միշտ էսօրվա նման ժպտաս ու բախտավոր կյանք թող լինի քեզ.....
Ուրիշ ոչինչ չունեմ այսօր ասելու,վաղը կասեմ.......
Երանի հարսանիքիդ մի լավ պարեմ......Ինձ երեք տարին էլ բավական էր ճանաչելու քեզ,հարազատ համարելու,ու ուրախանալու քեզ համար.....Ուզում եմ արդեն ամուսնացած ու բալիկիդ հետ տեսնել,ոնց եմ ուզու՜մինքը քո նման սիրուն մռութիկովա լինելու,ես կարողա չտեսնեմ բայց գիտեմ...
Մեր ապրած ուրախությունը ու գժությունները կյանքում երբեք չեմ մոռանալու.......*

----------

Inna (09.07.2011), Lusinamara (23.06.2011), Nare-M (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011), Yevuk (24.07.2011), Նարե91 (10.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Լավա,որ ընկերուհիտ երջանիկա իսկ դու նկատում ես էդ երջանկությունը իրա աչքերի մեջ,կողքին ես էդ ժամանակ,ու ժպտում ես իր հետ ու կիսում իրա ուրախությունը............
Ինչքա՜ն լավ օր էր երեկ , սկսած առավոտվանից մինչև ուշ երեկո.....
Երջանիկ եմ,ու մնալու եմ էսպես երջանիկ ինչքա՜ն կարող եմ,ու ինչքան, որ հավատում եմ հրաշքների........*
_


Չեմ կարողանում շատ պատմել,ուղղակի երեկ էն հրաշք օրերից էր,որ չեմ մոռանալու,ես ուրախ էի քեզ համար Ան ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան......
_

Մի տեսակ,ոչ հավեսա կա գրելու, ոչ սմայլերի,մինդեռ երեկ եթե գրառում անեի՜........կարևորը անցնի էս սպասողական խառը վիճակը,երևի կգրեմ,կամ էլ չեմ գրի էլ....Ով գիտի,չգիտի :Tongue: 

*Վայ հա մոռացել էի երեկ իմ ծանոթներից մեկը ասումա՝
-Մե՛ր,էնքա՜ն լավ ձայն ունես,ու հավես ես խոսում,որ ժամերով կլսեմ քեզ,ու չեմ հոգնի,նենց համով ես խոսում....

Մերսի Ավ ջաաաաաաաաաաաաան*

----------

Ameli (25.06.2011), Inna (09.07.2011), Lusinamara (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ինչքա՜ն դժավարա, երբ խճճվում ես սեփական ապագայիդ մեջ,մտածում ու չես գտնում լուծումը՝ ճիշտ ուղին,պարզն ու լուսավորը......
Դժավրա լինելու,ու անգամ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում արդեն, ի՞նչ կլինի....
Տխուր չեմ,ուղղակի անորոշությունը դժվար կացության մեջա գցել,էդքան բան....*

----------

Inna (09.07.2011), Lusinamara (25.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մարդիկ գիշերը քնում են,որ հանգստանան հաջորդ օրվա համար ուժ հավաքեն,իսկ ես, ես ի՞նչ էի անում երեկ գիշերը մինչև երկուսն անց կես :Blush: .........հիացմունքով էս մուլտֆիլմն էի նայում՝


ու էլի,հաա էլի սկսեցի երազել :Love:  :LOL: ....
*Էս մուլտը իմ էսքան ժամանակավա տեսած մուլտֆիլմերից ամենաուրախը,ամենաերազայիննն ու ամենահեքիաթայինն էր.........*-էն որ մինչև հոգուդ խորքնա հասնում,ու խառնումա է ամեն ինչ....
Էնպես էր ստացվել,որ համ ուժեղ ծիծաղում էի,համ էլ վերջում արցունքներ են,որ գնում են իրար հետևից,էնքան լավն էրրրրրր :Rolleyes:  :Kiss: ......ինչ անենք,ինչ վատ բան կա,որ-հիմա ես էլ չկարողացա ինձ զսպել,ու ուրախությունից լաց եղա,ամբողջ ընթացքում էդ էի ասում,ախր ինչ լավնաաա........
Չգիտեմ, ինչքան էլ մեծանամ,մեկա սիրելու եմ մուլտֆիլմեր,ու նայելու եմ :Love:

----------

Lusinamara (26.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011), Արէա (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

չէի ուզում էս գրառումներս կորեին գնային,ես էլ բերեցի էստեղ,որ սրանք էլ հիշեմ....




Նոր մի հատ փորք աղջկա համար միացրեցի սիրելի մուլտֆիլմերիցս մեկը,որը թեկուզ նոր է,բայց էնքան լավնա....ինչքան էլ մեծանամ,մեկա նայելու եմ մուլտֆիլմեր,դրանց մեջ ամեն ինչ մաքուր ու լուսավորա պարզ,որովհետև երեխաների համարա....նայեցի ու հիշեցի,առաջին հանդեսս դպրոցում՝ ես Մաշինկայի դերում ու արջը,ու երբ պիտի արջը ձեռքը դներ ուսիս,ես էնքան արագ եմ վազում բեմով մեկ,որ արջը չի հասցնումարդեն պատկերացրեցիք ինչի՞....Էդ կադրերը արագ աչքիս առաջով անցան,ու ....մեծերի նման,հիմա մտածում եմ՝
-Ո՞նց անցան տարիները,-ու ինձ համար են հիմա դրանք,երկար թվում,շուտ ացնան,բա ծնողներիս,որ երբեմն ասում են՝
-Մեկ հիշում ենք փոքր ժամանակ էսինչ կամակորությունդ,կամ ոտանավոր արտասանելս,ու մեկ էլ հիմա,արդեն էսքան մեծ....

ու՜ֆ-ու՜ֆ




****էս էլ մյուսը

Դժվարա,երբ օծանելիքը երբեք չի հերիքում,երբ ինչքան էլ ունենաս,մեկա երբ տեսնում ես չտեսի նման էլի ես ուզում...
Ինչ անեմ,երևի հիվանդույթունա,բայց.........ուզում եեեեեեմ,ասեցի տխուր եմ,գամ կիսվեմ.....


-անգամ լինումա նկարը տեսնում ես,ու չգիտես լավնա ինքը, թե ոչ



 :Love: 

-էհհ,իրանք շատ են,տեղ չեմ ուզում զբաղացնել



մնումա,արդեն էս բոլորը հավաքեմ մի տեղ,նորից հանեմ,ու արդեն ամիս ասաթվերը գրեմ :Sad: -ալարում եմ :Blush: 

Էս գովազդ չի,եթե նեռվերից թույլ եք չնեռվայնայնայնանք-մեկա անկապ օրագիրա,իսկ էս իմ էսօրվա գրառումնա........
ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ,որ ես օծանելիիիիիիիիիիիք շաաատ եմ

----------

Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), unknown (26.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երջանիկ եմ հիմա,ու մնալու եմ երջանիկ հետո.........*



Չգիտեմ ուզում եմ պատմեմ,բայց ինչքան որ ուզում եմ պատմեմ,էնքան էլ հիասթափված եմ,ու հավես չունեմ.....
էնքան լավ են անցել էս մի քանի օրը,ու ինչքան չեմ մտել,էդքան չմտած իմ օրերը ավելի հեքիաթային էին,երբ թվումա ժպիտն ու փայլը հեսա կծորան աչքերիցդ,կթափվեն ու կվերջանա ամեն ինչ,բայց.....
Ասեմ,որ քննությունս տվեցի,ու չնայած տխուր էի տուն գալիս,ժպիտս փոխել էի արցունքների,տուն մտա ու ամեն ինչ փախվեց,էդ ամեն ինչը թողեցի ավերակ ու կիսատ,ու դրա վրա մեծ հեքիաթ հյուսեցի՝ դրանք վերածվեցին մեծ ժպիտի ու երկար մնացին....Ճիշտա դիպլոմս ինձ մոտ չի դեռ,բայց ճանապարհինա....
Լավա,երբ ամեն օրդ ժպիտով անց ես կացնում,երբ ժամանակ չկա ինքդ քեզ հայելու աչքերի մեջ նայելու,լավ չէ կա :Blush: -երբ մենակ  ուշ տուն ես գալիս,հասցնում ես մենակ քնել,որ  նորից հաջորդ օրը նորից լինելու կուտակած ու հավաքած մեծ ժպիտի մեջ,որտեղ  սպասում են քեզ ուրախ ու հարազատ մարդիկ,էն որ ամառա,ու բոլոր բարեկամներդ էստեղ են,որ հավաքվում եք,ամեն օրը կազմակերպում,ծիծաղում,ուրախանում,երբ ժամերդ ու անգամ օրերդ քամու նման սլանում են,իրենց մասին հետքեր թողնելով մտքեիդ ու հուշերիդ մեջ,երեկ էդ օրերից մեկն էր,ու էլի են լինելու,ես գիտեեմ :Yahoo: .այ էսքաան ուրախ եմ հենց հիմա....

_Մի օր էլ ես էդ վիճակի մեջ կլինեմ,ու հիմա չգիտեմ, ինչա լինելու_,_դեռ սպասում եմ,առաջին սպասումի էտապը համարում եմ ավարտված_

հա,մոռացա ասեմ 03.07.2011 ես եղել եմ  Կիևյան մոստի վրա,ու հիացել եմ իրանով,էդքան մեծ բարձրությունից վաղուց ուզում էի նայել դեպի ներքև հասկանալ,ինչու են հենց էդտեղից շատ մարդիկ վերջ տալիս իրենց կյաքին,...տենց էլ չհասկացա :Tongue: լավ տխուր թեման վերածեմ ուրախ ,ու գունավորի,որովհետև վաղուց մեքենայով անցնելի,ուզում էի ոտքով լինել էդտեղ,ու հիանալ,ու դու չմերժեցիր ինձ,ինչեպես միշտ,անգամ դեռ խոսքս բերանիցս դուրս չեկած :Love: Շնորհակաաաաաաաաալ եմմմ....

Մեկ էլ երեկ առաջին անգամ ծառից իմ ձեռքով բալ եմ քաղել,հավեսա երբ քո ձեռքով ես այն քաղում,մեկա չկերա,թթու էր :Tongue: ....


Էնքան վատա,երբ էս տողերս երկրորդ անգամն եմ գրում,ու գրածիցս որոշ բաներ չեմ էլ հիշում,սաղ էս համակարգիչս էր,ժամանակ գտավ իքն իրան անջատվելու-չգիտեմ ինչն էր պարզ,ինչը անհասկանալի,բայց իմացեք,որ էնքան երջանիկ եմ,ու լավա,որ ազատ չեմ,որ ժամերս արագ են անցնում,երբ մենակ քնելուց առաջ երազելնա մնում,ու էլ ոչինչ,մեկ էլ հաջորդ օրվա արկածները քեզ են սպասում :Love: 
Ես երջանկ եմ եղել,ու էլի եմ լինելու,ես էս օրերիցս մի քիչ ժպիտ եմ կուտակել էն իմ պահած բանկայի մեջ,ու ամուր փակել եմ,որ երբ կարիքն ունենամ բացեմ,ու ժպիտը արևի պայծառ ու տաք շողերի նման տարածվի երեսիս,թիթեռներ դառնա ու մնա դեմքիս....
......
Հաճախ ժպտացեք,ու նվիրեք հարզատ մարդկանց :Wink: .....
Շնորհակալ եմ Լուս,որ հիշել ես ինձ,ու մտածել իմ մասին,երջանիկ եմ և դրա համար :Wink: շաատ.....Լավ մնացեք,բոլորդ էլ

----------

Ameli (06.07.2011), Inna (09.07.2011), Lusinamara (06.07.2011), Nare-M (09.07.2011), unknown (10.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Կարոտել էի քեզ անձրևս....
Թվումա մոռացել էի քեզ, ինձ, զգացմունքներս խորը քուն էին մտել, ու սառել էին,ես եմ մեղավոր,կամ էլ էս արևը, որ կորցրել էր քեզ,ուղարկել քեզ հեռու,ինձանից հեռու:Բայց....Տեսնում ե՞ս....
Սպասում էի:*

Անուշասսս ես քեզ շաաատ եմ սիրում :Love: չտխրես ցավդ տանեմ, կողքիդ եմ, երբ էլ ուզես,թեկուզ, եթե էստեղ չեմ,մտքով կողքիդ եմ,դու իմացի :Love:

----------

unknown (11.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Վաղը,վաղնա էդ օրը,վերջը ուսանողական հեքիաթ կյանքիս,անգամ կարողա և վերջը չլինի,տեսնենք.....
հիմա էնքան երջանկությունա մեջս կուտկված,որ չեմ կարողանում դա թաքցնել....
Հրաշալիա....ու էնքան  լավա,որ ես հավատում էի հրաշքների,դրանք էս վերջերս շաատ են իրականանում....
Խոսք եմ տվել չէ՞,որ էլի եմ հավատալու,մինչև կյանքիսս վերջ անդավաճան եմ մնալու ինքս ինձ....*




*Հավեսա,որ երջանկության ժամանակ մ հատ երգա լինում,չի լինում,որ ուղեղդ սղոցումա,բայց մեկա հաճելիա,էն որ դեմքիդ վրա ազատ տեղ չի մնում ավել ժպիտի,ու պետք էլ չի......
Ով սիրումա ինձ,ես էլ իրան իմ ժպիտի կեսն եմ ուղարկումայսօօօր,ու հենց հիմաա՜* :Yahoo:  :Dance: -գովազդի նման ստացվեց,չէ՞ :Acute:  :Yea: 


Հ.Գ՝

Բայց էս օրագիրը կախվածությունա,հերիքա մի հատ գրառում անես,մեկ էլ հա ուզում ես պատմել,բայց փաստորեն կարոտել էի,ու չէի զգում,կամ չէի ուզում զգալ

----------


## Meme

*Բա օրագիրսս,ստացել եեեեեեեեեեեեմ,դիպլոմս ստացեել եեեեեեեեեեեմ...ուռաաաաաաաաաաաա.....
Էնքան ուրախ եմ,չեք պատկերացնի,նրանից չի,որ վերջացրել եմ,չէ,ուղղակի շաատ ժպիտա լցված ներսս,անգամ կուրսեցինեով մենք մեզ շնորհավորեցինք,ուրախացանք,պարեցինք............
Ես կարոտելու եմ ձեեեեեեեեեեեզբայց դեռ ինչեր են սպասվու՜մ ինձ....ՈՒխխխխխխխխխխխ.....*

 :Blush: էհհհհհհհհհհ

----------

Ameli (12.07.2011), Inna (18.07.2011), Lem (13.07.2011), Lusinamara (12.07.2011), Moonwalker (12.07.2011), Morg (12.07.2011), Nare-M (12.07.2011), Shah (12.07.2011), Smokie (12.07.2011), Yevuk (24.07.2011), Նարե91 (12.07.2011), Շինարար (12.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

Նորից բարև օրագիրս,շաատ էի կարոտել,ու էնքաան շաատ պատմելու նյութա կուտակվել,չգիտեմ որտեղից սկսեմ գրել քեզ :Think: ....Բայց...
Էն որ բոլոր օրերիդ մեջ լուսովոր մի հատ մեեծ կետա է լինում,որ էդ կետի մեջ էլ պարտադիր ժպիտ ու ուրախությունա լինում,հիմա էդ վիճակնա,ու ամեն բան լուսավորա....
Ես երջանիկ եմ,թվումա պետք չի շարունակել,բայց ուզում եմ էէ...
Ուրեմն չեմ էլ հիշում,հաա հիշեցի,ուրեմն էս վերջին գրառումիցս հետո գնացել եմ Գառնի,ու էդ օրը մենակ դրանով չի եզրափակվել,դեռ շարունակությունա ունեցել,հա,հետո մի օրյա հանգիստ տանը,ու...ու նորից հրավերք,նորից ուշ տուն գալ,իսկ արդեն մյուս օրը երկու օրյա հանգիստ Աղավնաձորում,ինձ համարյա անծանոթ հայրիկիս իհարկե :Jpit: ,ընկերների շրջապատում ընտանիքներով,ու իրենց երեխաներով,ու ինչ,ու .... ուռաաաաաաաա :Yahoo: ....
Նենց լավ օրեր ու ժամեր էին,նենց հագեցած ու լի էին,որ կալարեմ բոլորը ժամառժամ պատմել,մեղք եք, էդքանը կարդաք :Wink: Գիտեք,որնա հաճելի,որ հայտվում ես մի անծանոթ տեղ,ու կարողանում ես գտնել նորից լավ մարդկանց,ընկերանալ,գտնել կյանքիդ շարունակող  մասնիկը կազմող նոր մարդկանց,ընկերների,ծանոթների....Հա,ասեմ,որ նորից հավաքվել էինք էնտեղ մեր մեքենայի մեջ,ու եղաբյրս մեզ ման էր տալիս,էդ էլ էր հաճելի,որ գիտես ինքը փոքրա, բայց բոլորիս պատասխանատվությունը իրա վրա վերցրած ուրախացնումա....բայց մի բան պիտի անպայման գրեմ,որ առաջին անգամ եղբորս առավոտ շուտ պաստել եեեեեեեեեմ :Yes: ,ճիշտա հետո ս վիճակն էր իրա մոտ :Aggressive: ,բայց դե իմ կողմում շաատ մարդ կար,բա չէ որ էդքան մտածել էինք,իրանց կողմից էլ մարդ ունեինք,որ էդ հարցում օգնեց մեզ,պատշգամբի դռնով մտավ ու բացեց դռներըը :LOL: էն որ աղջիկներով նստում,որոշում ենք է եղբայրների գլխին ի՞նչ կարելիա անել :Think: ու դրանից հետո առավոտյան ամեն մեկս մեր ողբորը պաստայոտում ենք,ու...ուրախանում..բա մենք մեղավոր էինք,որ մեր համար հանգիստ խոսում էինք մեր սենյակում,եկան ու վախացրեցին,մեր դեմքը տեսնեիք :Shok:  :LOL: ....նենց հավես էր անցնում,ու ես ո՞նց եմ սիրում քաղաքից դուրս հանգիստը,էն գործնագործն ու կարոտած վալեյբոլը...էն որ առավոտյան բոլորն անծանոթ էին իրար,ու գիշերը հավաքվում են աղջիկներով ու մի սենյակում են քնում,ծիծաղում,վախենալու,ծիծաղելու պատմություններ պատմում :Rolleyes:  :Love: ....Էն որ բոլորը սկսած մեծերից աասում էն ինչ լավնա մեր Մերիկոն,որ ժպիտով,ու ոչ ձևական խոսում են քեզ հետ...ուֆ մեկա էդ ամեն ինչը ժպտիս մասնիկնա կազմում....
Չէէ,շաատ լավ էր,էլի չեմ մոռանա,բայց դե հլը առջևում էլի ինչեեեեեեեեեր կաաան,ուրախանալու ինչպիսի օրեր կաան դեռ առջևում...
Բայց աեմ,որ հարազատներիցս մեկը գնաց արդեն,ու մյուսն եկավ,տենենք ինչեր են սպասվում,ուխխխ :Dance:  :Ծաղիկ: .ինչ լաաավաա...
*Բա հանգստանալը՜
Բա աշխատանքս
Բա մնացյալ երջանիկ օրերս........
Սպասում եմ...
Սիրում եմ...
Երջանիկ եեեմ հիմա,ու լինելու եմ հետո....*

Հ.Գ.լավ չի,որ երկար ժամանակ չես գրում,ու էնքան պատմելու նյութա կուտակվում,որ գրելուց դառնում ես երկտակ ծալված կիսամարդ :Tongue: ...
Մենակ չեմ թողնի,էլի կգամ :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------

Lusinamara (18.07.2011), unknown (20.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Կրկնություն*  ::}:   14.07.2011 17:21


Տեսնես մարդիկ ինչի են չար :Think: ....Մունաթով խոսում անծանոթների նկատմամբ :Bad: ....Ու վերջում ինչու՞ են զարմանում,երբ ես լավն եմ ցանկանում լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց...երևի իմ գրածները մեկի մյուսի հետ կապ ունեն,կամ էլ չէ,բայց չեմ կարողանում չարանալ մարդկանց հանդեպ,բոլորին ժպիտով եմ նայում,դե էտելա տրամադրության հետ կապված,բայց ես ինձ ուրախ մարդ եմ համարում,ու սիրում եմ իմ շրջապատում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուր լավ մարդու....
Ու զարմանում եմ,որ իմ վրա են զարմանում՝
-Անծանոթ մարդկանց ինչի՞ ես տենց լավ վերաբերվում,լավ խոսում.
Հա բայց ո՞նց կլինի չոր,կոշտ ու կոպիտ խոսամ.-ոնց այսօրվա մարդը անձնագրային բաժնում :Angry2: ,նենց սկսեց խոսալը,ոնց որ հերթը ձեռքից տանում էին,ինքն էլ գիշերը քնելու էր էդտեղ ::}: ,ուղղակի առանց իմանալ մի մարդ առաջ անցանք,ինքն էլ համզաչիման էր կագնած,ո՞վ կմտածեր,որ հերթից էր-լավ եղավ :Beee: ,իրան կոտորեց, մտավ,վերջում էլ սխալ էր եկել-հա, այ էդ ժամանակ կչարանամ,եթե ինձ նեղացնեն,իրանց վատ պահեն :Tongue: ...
Նենց ,որ ինչքա՜ն կարաք լավ տրամադրված եղեք,ժպտացեք :Clapping:  :Yea: ,որովհետև ինչքան տխուր լինենք,էնքան կմթնացնենք մեր էս առանց էդ էլ դաժան շոգ օրերը :Jpit: 
Հա,մեկ էլ շաատ եմ սիրում,որ վաճառողուհիները ժպիտով են խոսում,համոզում,ուրախ են լինում,ես էդ ժամանակ մի լավ խոսք եմ ասում,ու իրանց էլ ուրախացնում,որ իրքան էդքան լավն են,որ խոսելաձև գիտեն,կոպիտ չեն,մունաթվ չեն,ու անկեղծ ժպտում են :Wink: 

Ուֆֆ,երկար խոսեցինք,բայց ճիշտն եմ ասում :Yes:  :Hi:

----------


## Meme

*Три метра над небом
*

Երևի երբեմն տխուր ավարտներ էլ են լինում,ու լինումա նաև երբ ֆիլմը կարողա ազդի ամբողջ տրամադրությանդ վրա,երբեմն շաատ ուրախացնել,իսկ երբեմն էլ տխրեցնել,ու ցավ պատճառել....
Երանի սենց դեպքեր քիչ լինեն,ճիշտա էդ ընդհամենը ֆիլմա,բայց ես հավատում եմ,հա,ես հավատում եմ...
Չգիտեմ,փոխվեց ամեն ինչ,թե ոչ,բայց քիչ առաջ երազելուս մեեծ  ցանկությունը,փոխվեց տխրելու,մտածելու...Մտածում էի,ու սպասում,չնայած պատմել էին,որ տխուրա,բայց մեկա հավատում էի,որ կարողա և փախվի մի բան,միգուցե մոռացել են պատմել,բայց.....
*...չգիտեմ...* :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: էհհհ...
Թող բոլորը երջանիկ լինեն,ու ժպտան միշտ...

----------

Smokie (19.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ինքնասիրություն,ճիշտ ես, ունեմ,ու չեմ գրում,որ դրանում ինքնս ինձ ապացուցեմ,կամ ինչ որ մեկին....ուղղակի երբեմն քեզ հասցնում են  էդ վիճակին,որ արտահայտվես...երբ լուռ մնալը արդեն խենթություն,ու անհնարինա թվում...
Եթե մարդիկ մոռանում են ինձ,կորցնում ամեն ինչ.... մինչ իրանք կփորձեն մոռանալ,ես ավելի շուտ կջնջեմ էն ամեն ինչը,որը թանկ եմ համարել,ու վեր ամեն ինչից,կջնջեմ ու կմոռանամ էն մարդուն,ում ուրախությունով ուրախացել եմ,իսկ տխրությունը տարել ծանր ու դժվար՝ չէ, չեմ բողոքում, էդ ընկերությունն ու կյանքնա էդպես....
Բայց ես շաատ եմ սպասել,մինչև կայացրել եմ որոշումս,որ չեմ հիշելու,մոռանալու եմ ամեն ինչ,որ սիրել եմ,հարազատ ու թանկ եմ համարել...._ 

*Նեղացա՞ած,չէ,նեղացած չեմ,բոլորովին,ուղղակի ուզում եմ հանգիստ ապրել,թողնել անցյալում ամեն ինչ,ու ապրել ներկայով,ժպտալ կյանքին,ու ապրել ամեն բացվող նոր առավոտով...*

----------

anahit96 (25.07.2011), Lusinamara (20.07.2011), Nare-M (20.07.2011), Smokie (20.07.2011), unknown (21.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

ԱԱԱ,չեմ տխրելու հա :Tongue: իյաաա....ստեղ էլ եմ դրեեել,գժվում եմ երևի :Crazy: 


*Ինչ լավնաաաաա կյանքը,իր բոլոր երջանիկ գույներով՝ծիածանի գույներով...
Չէէէ,էն վարդագույն ակնոցներով չեմ,առանց դրանց էլ ես գունավոր եմ տեսնում աշխարհս՝ երբ երազում եմ,կամ էլ թեկուզ տխուր եմ...
Ու էդ հիմա է էդպես դարձել,ու ուրախ եմ դրա համար,շաատ շաատ....
Սիրում եմ էս գույնզգույն ու ուրախ կյանքը բոլորի հետ:*

----------

Lusinamara (20.07.2011), Nare-M (20.07.2011), unknown (21.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեկ*-գրառել չեմ հասցրել :Blush: 

Ուֆ չգիտեմ էս օրն էլ մի քաի ժամից կավարտվի,չգիտեմ ինչ կթողնի իրանից հետո,բայց զգում եմ,որ սկսել եմ նորից մոլի երազել,նորից ամեն ֆիլմից հետո,նորից ու նորիցա կրկնվում ամեն ինչ...
Ճիշտա ամեն օր,իրա հուշերնա թողնում,ու իրա հետքը անցյալիս էջերում,մի օրը կհիշեմ էս ապրածս ամեն ինչը,բայց այսօր ինչա լինելու,ինչ հետքա թողնելու չգիտեմ,բայց կարոտը դեռ մեջսա,կարոտելու եմ,ինչքան էլ փորձեմ մոռանալ,ժամանակի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ կմոռացվի,բայց,չէ,չմտածեք զայրույթ եմ մեջս կուտակել,ես հիշաչար չեմ,ինչքան էլ ջղայնանամ,կկարոտեմ ու կհիշեմ ձեզ,քեզ...
Չգիտեմ,երանի ոչ մի օր չկորցնեմ էս մանկական երազելուս կարողությունը,եսիմ շատերն են դա էդպես անվանում,իմ համար արդեն միևնույննա,ինձ օգնումա այն ապագաս լուսավոր ու գեղեցիկ տեսնելու,ու ւ հանգիստ ապրելու համար, չեմ էլ ուզում կորցնեմ այն,երանի երբևէ չկոտրվի երազս,ու չհիասթափվեմ դրանից,եթե անգամ լինի էլ....


Այսօր առաջին անգամ ուզում էի ձուկիկ գնել,որ պահեի ակվարիումում,մտել էի կենդանիների խանութ,ու էնքան լավն էին,էն էլ հետո փոշմանեցի,ու էլի մնաց կիսատ....

*Այսօր*


Ճիշտա երեկվա օրս կարողացավ իրա հետքը թողնել,նենց չեղավ,որ ասեի ձանձրալի անցավ,էնքան տեղ եմ գնացել,ստեղից  էնտեղ,էնտեղից մի ուրիշ տեղ,որ կարծես ժամանակդ միշտ չի հերիքում,ու մեկ մեկ մտածում ես,էն պարապ ժամանակ երանի էդ օրվա մի տեղը չգնայինք, էսօր գոնե տանը չլինեինք,ու էլի մի բան կազմակերպվումա :Love: ....Ու էն որ որտեղ գնում ես չտեսի նման «իմ սիրելիիի ելակով» պաղպաղակը պարտադիր մնյաաամ ես անում  :Love:  :Nyam: ,ու տուն գալիս,իսկ  հաջորդ օրը արթնանում կոկորդացավով,հիմա իմ մոտ նույննա....
Ախր էս ամառը երեկոյան տանը չի լինում նստել,հավես չի :Tongue: ու...
Երեկ էլի էն օրերի շարքերից էր,որ գնում ես վերջում բարեկամներից մեկի տուն,ու էնքան արագա ժամանակդ թռչում,որ մեկ էլ տեսնում էս ժամը երկուսնա,ու էնքան ուրախ ես տուն վերադառնում,որ մնումա մենակ ապրես,քնես հաջորդ օրվան սպասելու ու պատրաստվելու համար.....
Էս օրնել եկավ,ու էլի էստեղից էնտեղ,դեռ երեկոյի համար ամեն չի որ գիտեմ,բայց....


*
....Օրա կանցի կգնա* :Wink: ....

նենց հետաքրիրա :Xeloq: ,փոխվելա գրառումներս,փոխվել եմ ձեր կարծիքով,*ուրիշ եմ գրում,սկզբում ու հիմա* :Dntknw: ....ուֆ եսիմ էէ

----------

Նարե91 (22.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Զգում էի,որ մի բան պակասումա,ու անհանգիստ էի,ու մտքերումս անընդհատ կրկնում էի,որ գաս...
Դու լսել ես ինձ....
Ու մենակ պատուհանիս մոտ մոտենալով հասկացա,որ  սպասում էի,կարոտել էի...
Երանի օրերով կողքիս մնաս,մի քիչ կարոտս առնեմ ու կգնաս,լա՞վ....
Երևի գժվել եմ,անձրևի հետ եմ խոսում,բայց ես միշտ խոսել եմ,ու կիսվել եմ իրա հետ....Հա,ես իրան շունչ էլ տվեցի,մարդու նման ընկերս եմ դարձրել,որովհետև էն ժամանակ երբ չեմ կարող ոչ մեկի հետ խոսել,դու կաս,ու կլսես...
Չգիտեմ,տեսնե՞ս լսում ես ինձ,սիրում ե՞ս ինձ այնպես ինչպես ես քեզ...
Իմ էէէն ստեղծած մեծ ու թաքուն աշխարհում,դու առաջինն ես,որ կաս,ու մնալու ես ընդմիշտ..._ 


Չէէ,տխուր չեմ,ուղղակի ուրախ եմ,որ եկել ես,ու մենակ չես թողել....

----------

erexa (23.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեկ*-*Անքնությունս*- դաժան էր,էն որ չես կարողանում քնել....սեփական մահճակալդ դառնումա լրիվ խորթ,ու տեղդ  ոչմի կերպ չես գտնում,մտքերդ մի կողմից են դահիճ դառնում,ու տանջում,երբ վերհիշում ես ապրածդ այսօրվա օրը,խոսակցությունները,որոնք գնալով հնանում են,տանում դեպ անցյալ,ստիպված նեռվայնացած :Angry2:  վեր ես կենում տեղիցդ ու նստում,ու ինչա՞ մնում անել, գրառել այսքանը հեռախոսում, առավոտյան չմոռանալու համար :Jpit:  :Wink: 





*Հետաքրիրա կյանքը* :Smile: 

Էխխ մանկություն,,մանկություն...երեկ մի պահ վերհիշեցի ինձ,ու  էդ հիշողություններիս մեջ էր նաև իմ ամմենասիրելի մաստակը,որ քանի օրա չգիտեմ ինչի? :Think:  մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս,ու որ շաատ եմ սիրել  

,իրա համը մինչև հիմա հիշղությանս մեջա,ու ոչ մի մաստակ չունի այն,ու որ դրանցով մի խաղ կար,որ դրսում խաղում էինք,ու ով շատ ունենար էդ լավ էր :Love: մի քիչ տհաճ խաղ էր,բայց դե խաղում էինք էլի,ու ես էնքան շաատ ունեի դրանցից՝ դոնալդներ :Smile: 
էդ մանկությանս հիշողությունների մեջ էր նաև «Տիտանիկ» ֆիլմը,որ մեր բակի ինձանից մի քանի տարի մեծերը հիացմունքով խոսում էին,երգում երգը,ուշաթափվում էդ ֆիլմի համար,իսկ ես չեմ էլ ամաչում ասել,որ մի հինգ տարի կլինի ինչ տեսել եմ :Smile:

----------

Ameli (29.07.2011), erexa (24.07.2011), Lusinamara (24.07.2011), Smokie (27.07.2011), unknown (27.07.2011), Նարե91 (25.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ չգրեմ,չարտահայտվեմ,մոռանամ,բայց չեմ կարողանում..
Զայրույթս էս անգամ կրկնապատիկա,ու չգիտեմ ուր ուղարկեմ,ո՞նց մոռանամ...
Ո՞նց անեմ,որ չհիշեմ,ու ինչի՞ սենց պիտի լիներ,ինչի՞....
Հա էլի թեթև տանեմ,բայց մոռանալը հեշտ չի,չեմ կարում,էս ամեն ինչը վերա ինձանից,ես ուժեղ չեմ,էլ չեմ կարում.......




*Հեշտ չի,շաատ տխուր եմ,բայց կաշխատեմ փոխել ինձ,մոռանալով ամեն ինչ...* :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Ameli (29.07.2011), anahit96 (25.07.2011), Nare-M (05.08.2011), unknown (27.07.2011)

----------


## Meme

*ճիշտա,ինձել քեզել հանգիստա պետք,ու վազում եմ էդ հանգստի ետևից,ու կուշանամ 10 օրով....դու չկարոտես,ես կգամ,էնտեղ չեմ մնալու օրագիրս.....
Տրամադրություն ունեմ,բայց մինչև էդ ժամը գա,որ տանից դուրս ենք գալու անհանգիստ կմեռնեմ,բայց պետքա սպասել.......
Գնում եմ,որ լիցքեր հավաքեմ,ու գամ նորից ձեզ մոտմի քիչ էլ գնամ սևանամ ու գաամ,ուխխխխխ...
Էս տարի էդքան էլ տրամադրված չեմ,բայց որ գիտեմ էս տարի էլ իրա հավեսն ու տարբեր շրջապատն ունի,կարելիա փորձել, ինչու՞ ոչ....
Երևի անցած տարվա նման էլի մի քանի գրառում եմ անելու,անհանգիստ ու պարապ վիճակից դրդրված
Բոլորիդ կկարոտեմ ընկերներս,լավ մնացեք ժպտացեք....*







_ուխխխ,ոնց կարտեցիի՜_

_
Բարի ճանապարհ մեեզ_

----------

Ameli (29.07.2011), aragats (13.08.2011), erexa (29.07.2011), Inna (29.07.2011), John (29.07.2011), Nare-M (05.08.2011), Smokie (29.07.2011), unknown (30.07.2011), Նարե91 (19.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագիրսսս բարևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևևև........._
Արդեն ծովում եմ,լավ սևացել եմ,ու ժամանակս նենց հավեսա անցնում,որ երկար ժամանակա պետք ամեն ինչ քեզ պատմելու,ու հետդ կիսվելու համար....Չնայած մի ժամ ազատ գտա,որ մտնեմ,ու տեսնեմ ոնց եեեեք :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ էլ Երևանում ո՞նցա եղանակաը,ասում են շոգա,վայ այսինքն ստացվեց գիտեմ,բայց ստեղ էլ էնքան անձրևա գալիս.արդեն իսկականից հոգնեցի,չնայած հասցրել եմ սևանամ :Tongue: .....Իսկ էդ ամմենալավնա էսքանի մեջից...
Ո՞նց եմ կարոտել ձեզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզ...........
_Էս գրառումս էսքան գրառումներս մեջից ամենաայլ երկրայիննա_

Ժպտացեք երեխեք,քիչ մնաց,որ գաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաամ......Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜

----------

erexa (06.08.2011), Nare-M (05.08.2011), unknown (09.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ռիսկ չեմ անում գրառում անեմ,պատմեմ հանգստյան անցկրացրածս օրերի մասին,բայց ցեցը մեջսա,ու ժամանակս չի հերիքում,որովհետև էնքան պատմելու բան ունեմ քեզ օրագրիկս,որ.........
Լավ պիտի մտածեմ գրելուց առաջ,ինձ շատ մարդիկ են ընթերցելու,նրանք սպասում են գրառմանս,ու տարբերակներին....
Իմացի,որ այսօր ժպտացել եմ,այսօր ուրախ եմ,արդեն էստեղ եմ,ու դասընկերներս ինձ չեն մոռացել,մենք այօսր էլի հավաքվել էինք,լավ էր,հոգնած եեեեեեեեեմ_

Դու սպասի ես կգաամ :Wink:

----------

unknown (14.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_էհհհհհ,մի հատ խորըըըը շունչ քաշեմ,որ սկսեմ,եմ իմ այս տարվա արկածախնդիր հանգստի մասին պատմելս...._

Մենակ թե համակարգիչս կեսից ջանջատվի,գրածներս չկորչեն,թե չէ կգժվեմ,ու էլ չեմ պատմի հաստատ էսքանը....

****Էս անգամ մանրամասնություններով գրառումա լինելու,թե կալարեք մի կարդացեք՝ *նախապես լուրջ զգուշացում.....*


Դե սկսեմ սովորական ճանապարհից,որ այս անգամ գիշերը մեկին դուրս եկանք,ու ճանապարհ ընկանք,էս անգամ էլ տարբեր մարդիկ,սպասումներ,որ ամեն ինչ հեքիաթի նման լավ է լինելու..
Էս անգամ հեքիաթային ու աստղազարդ հրաշք երկինք,դե գիշերը շատ եմ սիրում,ու հաճելիա ճանապարհ գնալը,որ նամանավանդ հանգիստ ես,որ լավ տեղ ես հասնելու :Acute: ,դե մինչև սահմանը ուրախ ժպիտով գնացինք,ճանապարհին փորձում էի աչքերս փակել,ու քնել,բայց չէր ստացվում,հետո արդեն ամեն ինչ փոխվեց,լուսաբացը սահմանում,մի քանի ժամվա կանգ,տխուր տրամադրություն :Sad: ,նորից վերափոխում լավի,ու սպասումի զգացումի,որ ետ դարձի ճանապարհ կա,ու նորից շարունակություն....
Փառք Աստծու նոռմալ տեղ հասանք,ճանապարհին էլ հետաքրիր էր,ես սիրում եմ էդ ճանապարհը,ում հետ էլ լինենք,ինչքան էլ երկար լինի,ինչքան էլ չհոգնեմ....
Հա մոռացա էդ նույն ճանապարհին ես մնացել էի մեր ծանոթներից մեկի մեքենայի մեջ,ու կորցրել էինք իրար,երկար մտածելուց հետո ետ դառնալուց հետո գտանք իրար,տեղ հասնելուց հետո արդեն սկսեցին ամեն օրվա սպասվող նոր ու ծիծաղելի արկածախնդիր ու հետաքրիր օրերը...
*Օր 1* ՝ իրերի դասավորում,նույն տեղը,հին հիշողություններ,հոգնած նույն տեղից,լողանալ,հետո տանջահար հանգիստ քուն :Lazy: ...
*Օր 2 ՝* մտածմունքներ,ահավոր շոգ,շոգ սենյակ,ու տեղափոխություն :Sulel: 
*Օր 3* ՝ նորից դասավորություն,հեռու լինել,բայց հարմարավետ վայրում,ու անձրև թարսի նման :Dntknw: 
*Օր 4* ՝ 2 ծնունդ,քաղաքից դուրս,2րդ  անգամ էդ վայրում,նկարներ,վալեյբոլ,գործնագործ,ու կարծես դուրս ամեն ինչից,և ծովից,և մտքերից,հետո Քոբուլեթի,տորթի որոնումներ,մի քիչ զբոսանք,սպասում,հետո նորից հյուրանոց
*Օր 5 ՝* համերգի մասին լուր,Էնրիկե Իգլեսիաս :Love: ,ճանապարհորդություն Բաթումի,երգ *Հարսանիք է լինելու,տաշ տաշ*,-ու դրանից հետո չեմ կարա ասեմ քանի անգամ եմ լսել էդ երգը,ճանապահին բարձր տրամադրություն,ժպիտներ,հետո,չստացված համերգ,բայց իմ երազած զբոսանքը,ու հետո,հետո էլ մեր կորելը էդ քաղաքում :Lol2: ,-ու սաղ իմ երազանքն էր մեղավոր՝
-Ինչ հավես կլինի կորելը անծանոթ քաղաքում,էդքան էլ անծանոթ չէր,բայց՝ախր ինչքանով էինք մեղավոր որ էդ քաղաքում,ինչքան հանսգտացող կար,բոլորը խառը փողոցներում էին,ու մենք շփոթված :Scenic:  կորցրեցինք նախ մեքենաները,հետո մեր ընկերներից մի քանիսին,հետո շաատ ուշ նոր գտնելով իրար :Sos: ,հոգնած ու ծիծաղելով ետ եկանք...
*Օր 6 ՝* նորից ծով :Zagar: ,նախաճաշ,մենք արդեն 9 ի փոխարեն 11 հոգի ենք,ավելի ուրախ ենք,ու բոլորով   երեկոյան նորից Քոբուլեթի ՝կարուսելներ,ծիծաղ ժպիտ,անսովոր կարուսելներ :Yes: ,որ տեսել էի,ու չէի փորձել նստել,մեծ ադրենալինի բարձրացում,ու բատու՜ւտ,հա հա բատուտ :Yerexa: ,չիմանաք  մանկություն էի հիշել,ամեն տարիքին էլ կարելի էր,ու նորից էներգիայի մեծ ծախս,էդ ընթացքում մի գլուխ նկարներ,շաատ շաատ,հետո նորից տաշ տուշ,հարսանիք է լինելու ::}: ,ու նորից հյուրանոց....
*Օր 7* ՝ մի հատ էլ Քոբուլեթի,նորից զբոսանք,խինկալի,իբրև տուն ճանապարհ,ու նորից զբոսանքի համար կանգ *իմ ցանկությամբ* ,քեֆ ուրախություն,պար,հոգնածություն,ու նորից ուշ ժամի կիսաքնած հետ հյուրանոց...
*Օր 8* ՝ նորից ծով,տուն,երեկոյան զբոսանք,ազատ ժամանակ ինտերնետ,նորից իրար կորցնել :LOL: ,ման գալ,ու էս տարի չգիտես ինչի՞ առաջին անգամն էր էսպիսի բան կատարվում,հետո հետ դարձի ճանապարհին նորից միավորում,սրճարան,ու տուն...նվերների որոնում
*Օր 9՝* առավոտյան մշտական երկար քուն,մարդիկ ետ են գալիս,մենք գնում ենք լողանալու :LOL: ,նորից նախաճաշ,հանգիստ,զբոսանք,նվերներ,ու նորից ծով,երոկոյան ծիծաղելի սպասում,նեռվայնացած դեմքեր,հետո հոգնած տուն,կիսաքնած....
*Օր 10՝* նույնութոյւն մինչ երեկո,երեկոյան սրճարան,սպասում ժամը 12-ի,ծննդյան սպասում
*Օր 11՝* ու շնորհավորանքներ առավոտյան,ծնունդ նշում,ավանդական Happy Birthday to you երգը,տորթիկը,երեկոյան ամեն ինչ հայկական,ավանդական,արդեն _ուշ ծովին հաջողություն,երազանքներ պահել,ոտաբոբիկ ման գալ ափով մեկ,վազվել,երազել,ժամեորվ նայել հադարտ ու հանգիստ ալիքներին,որը ամենալավն էր այսքան օրերի մեջ,ամենաերջանիկ ու հաճելին էր_ ու տուն,այտեղ մի քիչ էլ գիշերով վալեյբոլ,գործնագործ:....
*Օր 12՝* հավաքվեցինք,ու նորից ճանապարհ դեպի տուն,ճանապարհին էլի նորից 2 ժամվա կորուստ Թիֆլիսում,կիսաքնած ու հոգնած դեմքեր :Lazy: ,ու նորից սահման,մութ ու տան ճանապարհ,ցուրտ ու հետևանքային՝ մենակ ինձ համար :Sad: ....

*Մեկնաբանություն*
...._ու ախր չենք էլ հասկանում է,որ մեզ հանգիստա պետք,այլ ոչ թե խառը ու խճճված օրեր,վազում ենք էստեղ,էստեղից էնտեղ, ու էս օերի մեջ,մեկ անձրևներ,մեկ արևներ,անձրևից դրդված մնում էինք հյուրանոցում,գտնում մեր զբաղմունքը,թենիս,ճոճանակ,զգուշացումներով լի թղթեր,ծիծաղելի,զայրացնող,սենյակներում հանգիստ,երաժշություն,զբոսանք,ու բոլորն այս խճճված ու խառը......._
DSC03308.jpg-էս էլ էնտեղի հուշերից

*Մեկա երջանիկ եմ,ուրախ եմ,մնալու եմ երջանիկ,սպասումի թրթիռով....Մինչ երեքշաբթի,երանի՜ կատարվի երազանքս....
Ես ժպտալու եմ այսօր ու առհավետ....*

----------

Inna (16.08.2011), Kita (14.08.2011), unknown (14.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

Էս գրառումս թանկա իմ համար,զայրությ քիչա լինում,որ դատարկում եմ իմ մեջից,դրա համար էլ՝

Ուզում եմ սկսեմ գրել,որ դատարկվեմ,որ մոռանամ,բայց քանի անգամ արդեն գրեցի ու ջնջեցի գրածս տողերը....

-Չգիտեմ,էս վիրավորանքա,թե ուղղակի նեղված եմ,փորձում եմ մոռանալ, ժպտալ, բայց գիտե՞ս,դու անսիրտ ես,դու անխիղճ ու դաժան ես.....
-Նորից ես,ես եմ մեղավոր,որ վստահել,սիրել ու հավատացել եմ քեզ,երջանկություն եմ ցանկացել քեզ,ու մինչև այսօր կժպտամ երջանկությանդ վրա,կշարունակեմ ցանկանալ քեզ երջանկություն,չնայած մի կաթիլ անգամ արժանի չես ժպիտիս,իմ ուրախությանը քեզ համար....
-Ինչքա՜ն էլ փորձեմ մոռանալ,չհիշել,ջնջել նրանց ովքեր մոռանում են,ու մոռանալու հետ մեկտեղ անընդհատ ինչ որ ձևով ամեն մեկն իր հերթին փորձում են շարունակել ցավեցնել սիրող սիրտս մաքուր,փխրուն,մեկա ես չեմ փոխվելու.....
-Հոգնել եմ կեղծավոր ու անսիրտ մարդկանցից,չկաք իմ համար,ջնջել եմ ձեզ,ես առաջ եմ գնալու,ապրելու եմ նորից ժպտալով,հա ու երևի նորից ձեր նմաններին վստահելով,հավատալով....
-Ամենացավալին հենց սա է,որ չեմ կարողանում փոխվել,լինել ձեր նման սառնասիր,անխիղճ ու չար....
-Երջանիկ լինեք չար մարդիկ հեռու ինձ նման մարդկանցից,հեռու իմ աշխարհից,հեռու.......
-Էստեղ սմայլիկներ պետք էլ չեն,տողերս պիտի դատարկ մնան,առանց մեկանաբնության......






ԱՅՍՕՕՐ :Smile: 

*Դեռ ժպտում եմ,հավատում եմ,ու սպասում եմ,որ կատարվելու ես երազանք իմ....
Հա այսօր ամեն ինչ իմ աչքով եմ տեսել,բայց մեկա մինչև իրական չլինի,էէէն փայլուն ժպիտով չեմ ժպտալու.....

Ո՞նց եմ պարելու,ու ուրախանալու.....


-մերսիիի Նար ջաան,քո օգնությամբ էս երգը ստիպեց ժպտալ,ու ուրախացրեց,հեքիաթա լրիվ........



*

----------

Ameli (16.08.2011), erexa (16.08.2011), Inna (16.08.2011), Nare-M (16.08.2011), unknown (16.08.2011), Նարե91 (17.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուֆ,ինչքան  ջղայնացած եմ հիմա,ու ինչքան ջղայնացած լինեմ,տուժվումա իմ խեղճ ու անճար օրագիրը,լավա լեզու բերան չունի կռվի հետս* :Angry2: ....

Լավ մոռանանք,թե հիմա ինչի եմ էդքան ջղայնացածու պետմեմ էսօրվա իմ խառը օրվա մասին,որ առավոտվանից տանից դուրս ես գալիս,ընկնում խանութներով,ու մոռանում ժամ պատարագի մասին :LOL: ,ուղղակի չես էլ զգում,որ ժամանակն անցնում է արագ թռչունի պես :Ok: .....
Այ դուք պիտի տեսնեիք *Պալեռմո խանութի վիճակը*,մի հատ էն տեսակ խառը վիճակ էր,որ անգամ հավես չունեմ բացատրելու,ավելի լավա լռեմ,ու մենակ ասեմ,որ գժանոց էր :Blush:  :Crazy: -*ներողություն նրանցից,ովքեր էնտեղ են եղել,ուղղակի...*

Ուֆ լավ,ես գնացի,էլ պատմելս չի գալիս,ախր շաատ եմ հոգնել էէէ,լավ չի էդ շոփինգա ինչա,էն էլ էս շոգին....էէէ,պաղպաղաաաաաաաակ....


ice cream sundaee 4.jpgice-cream-4.jpg
qweqwe.jpgwqeqwe.jpg

*

հազաարվոր պաղպաղակներ միայն ինձ համար*

Չնայած ամեն ինչին ես շարունակում եմ ժպտալ,ու երջանիկ եմ......

----------

Inna (19.08.2011), Նարե91 (19.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագրիկս,լուսավորս բարևևև....._
Գիտե՞ս էսօր նորություն եմ հայտաբերել ինձ համար,որ* Ջազզ շաատ եմ սիրում լսել*,քանի օր կլինի տները մաքրելիս՝  փոշեկուլիս ձայնն անտեսած, լսում եմ* 102 ֆմ-ը*,ու էնքան հաճելի ջազզ երաժշտություն է հնչում,որ զգացի,մեծ հաճույքով ամեն օր կայցելեմ ջազզ սրճարան ու կվայելեմ երաժշտությունը,անգամ մի տեսակ պարելս էր գալիս էդ երաժշտության տակ,մի քիչ ծիծաղելի տեսարան է ստացվում փոշեկուլը ձեռքիս :Clean: ,բայց......երևի մարդկանց վրա էդ քնեցնող հատկություն է ունենում :Lazy: ,բայց ինձ վրա մի տեսակ հանգստացնում է :Sulel: ,ու ավելի ուժ ու էներգիա է տալիս ջազզը :Kiss: .....
Չգիտեմ շաատ լավ ռելաքս երգեր են հնչում,ու միշտ կսիրեմ :Yes: ......


-էս մեկը ամմենահայտնի երգերից,բայց շատերը կան,որ անծանոթ են,ու սիրում եմ.....

Իսկ այսօր ինչու՞ եմ ժպտում,ասե՞մ,որովհետև գիտեմ մի քանի օրիիիիիիիիիից :Dance:  :Yahoo: լավ կգա էդ օրը գրառում կանեմ :Angel: ....

Չեմ դիմանու՜մ...ուխխխ :Yes:

----------

Inna (19.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեկ՝* երբեմն լինում են բաներ,որ մտքովդ անգամ չի կարող անցնել,որ դա քեզ հետ կարող է պատահել,որ կոտրում է քեզ,փչացնում տարամդրություն,տակնուվրա անում քեզ,ներաշխարհդ,ժպիտդ,ու քեզ դարձնում չար ու կոպիտ մեկին...Ինչքա՜ն չար են մարդիկ,ինչքա՜ն վատն են,ու ինչքան պարապ են ....ու իրենց արարքի պատճառով ինքդ դառնում ես վատը,չարը,կորցնում ես քեզ ՝այն լավն ու բարին քո մեջ,այն լուսավորն ու արևայինը քո մեջ....

*
Այսօր՝ միտք՝ տեսնե՞ս,մարդ եթե շրջապատված լիներ հայելիներով,ինքն իրեն հետևեր ամբողջ օրը,արդյո՞ք կփոխվեր պահվածք,դիմախաղ,ու բնավորություն.....-հայելու մեջ նայելուց հետո....
*



Ինչքա՜ան ձանձրալիա ամեն ինչ,երբ սպասում ես ինչ որ մի բանի,դա  ամենաահավորնա, ու ամենացավալին, երբ րոպե կամ ժամ ես հաշվում,տանջվում,ու վերջում հոգնում,ու հիասթափվում.......Մեջս ամեն ինչ տակնուվրա է,ուզում եմ երկաար գրել,կիսվել,էլի կիսատա մնացել ինչ որ մի մասնիկ մեջս,ավերակա ու անավարտա դարձել....Չգիտեմ ինչա՞ կատարվում,ինչի՞ եմ սենց,ինչիցա՞ ներսս ամեն ինչ խառնված ու կուտակված,ու գիտեմ էս անգամ արտահայտվելս ու գրելս էլ չի փրկի,ազատի էս ամեն ինչից.....չգիտեմ ձանձրանում եմ,տխուր եմ,էլ չեմ ուզում էսպես,զզվելիա,տհաճա....ուֆֆֆֆֆֆ :Sad: .... 

*Հիշում եմ՝ սև ստեղներից հետո միշտ էլ  սպիտակներն են փոխարինում,ու էդ ամեն օր,մեկ սև մեկ սպիտակ*....
Սպասում եմ սպիտակներին,էլ չեմ դիմանում,մութա ամեն ինչ...

----------

erexa (22.08.2011), Lusinamara (23.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011), unknown (29.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիր ջան ջան...բարև հեքիաթիս մասնիկ.....*
-Ես լավ եմ,ոչինչ էլի,դու ասա.
-Դե քեզ էի սպասում,ի՞նչ նորություն ունես,պատմի լսենք,այսօրվանից.
-Դե առավոտը ոնցա նույնանման անցնում,տենց անցավ,իսկ հետո հագնվեցի ու գնացինք ինձ նոր բժշկական շորեր գնելու,հաճելի էր,ժպտում էի,ու առանց ալարել,ով ուզելա տեսնի,հագել ու թիթիզացել եմ :Blush: ......մնումա համբերատար,առանց նեռվայնանալու սպասեմ էդ օրվան, որ կհագնեմ,ու կհանեմ, երբ աշխատանքս կվերջանա....
-Լսի<ոնց չեմ սիրում էս խոսքըըը> ասեցի նեռվայնանալ հիշեցի :Angry2: ,ի՞նչիցա,որ երբ սպասում ես աշխատանքիդ իրականանալուն,մարդիկ ձգում են,առանց էդ էլ էս տանջահար օրերդ,ու մի երկու օրը սարքում մի քանի շաբաթ,չնայած շաբաթ դեռ չի անցել,բայց զգում ես չէ՞,որ արդեն թվումա շաբաթներ եմ անցկացրել սպասելով երազանքիս........Գիտե՞ս ծիծաղելին ո՞րնա,այսինքն դե չէ,լավ, ծիծաղելի չի, որ ով զանգումա,կամ մեկի հետ խոսում ես,առաջին հարցը *ոնց ես-ից* հետո,էդ՝
-* Հըն գործդ ի՞նչ արեցիր*..........Նենց ո՜ր դու տարբեր ես բոլորից,դու հեքիաթիս մասնիկ իմ :Love: ,դու, որ ծնվել ես երջանկացնելու օրս,իմ տխուր պահը քեզ հետ թեթև կիսելու,ու երջանկությանս ժամանակ ժպիտս կրկնապատկելու համար :Ծաղիկ: ......Երանի աշխարհում շնչավոր մեկը լինի,քեզ նման,օրինակելի ու անթերի օրագրիկս :Kiss: .....Երևի քո լավ հատկությունները նրանիցա,որ բնավորությունդ ես եմ ստեղծել :King: ,դարձրել եմ քեզ բարի,կամեցող,ու երջանիկ՝ իմ երազածի նման,ու էտ նրանիցա,որ պակաս են էս աշխարհի վրա նման մարդիկ,ուղղակի թվումա թե կան,դու ուրախանում ես,մտածում,որ հա ինքը լավնա,կամեցողա,բարիա,բայց....արի ու տես բացակայա :Tongue: 


_Տեսնես ի՞նչ եմ անելու առանց քեեեեեեեեեեեեեեզ հեքիաթս_

----------

Lusinamara (23.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011), unknown (29.08.2011), Նարե91 (27.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Աշու՜ն եմ ուզում..........*
gtaiveflc2_mmwyn8ab.jpg automn10.jpg



_Ու այն օդու ու ջրի նման անհրաժեշտա ինձ,երևի շաատ եմ կարոտել եղանակս,որ սեփականաշնորհել եմ անցած տարի,ու դեռ պնդում եմ,որ այն իմն է...կարոտել եմ,որ ականաջակալներս ականջներիս,մտքամոլոր ու ժպիտով քայլում էի փողոցներով,ժպտում աշխարհին,ու ստեղծոգործում,հա էդ ժամանակ այնքան խրթին է գրելը,ու խելոք նստած էլ մտքերս կռվում էին սրտիս զարկերի հետ,իրար պատերով տալիս,ու խանգարում ինձ՝  չթողնելով առանց մտածմունքի նստել....
Ես դրանց էլ եմ կարոտել,ու երբ գա աշունս,էէն աշունս,որ ամեն տերև ինքն իր ցանկությամբ  արդեն գույներ է հագնում,որ  օրորվելով ու պար գալով իջնում են ներքև,  ոտքերիդ տակ_ *նոր ու լուսավոր  ճանապարհ են ստեղծելով,նոր ճանապարհ գեղեցիկի ու հրաշքի,իմ սպասումի ու հեքիաթի....Ես նորից ապրելու եմ գույներիդ՝ քո հրաշքիդ մեջ,ու նորից եմ երազելու ստեղծելով նոր աշխարհ՝ հնի ու նորի խաչմերուկներն իրար հետ հատված,նոր գույներ վրձնիցս ու ծիածաններից զատ,կտեսնես էդ ես եմ ստեղծելու....
....Ես հավատում եմ ինքս ինձ....
*


*Ես կարոտել եմ ինձ ՝ էն անձրևասեր ու աշնան գիժ Մեմեին*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011), unknown (29.08.2011), Նարե91 (27.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Փիլիսոփայական Մեմեից հենց նոր Անկապից* :Victory:  :Dntknw: 

*Բոլորս ունենք երջանիկ լինելու մեր իրավունքը*,և աշխարհը գեղեցիկ է, երբ ժպտում ես և դեռ չես կորցրել* երազելուդ հատկությունը....*
Ոչ բոլորս ենք նկատում իրական երջանկությունը,ժպտում այդ ժամանակ,ապրում այդ երջանկությամբ,ապրում այդ պահով...
*Առաջ սլացիր,ապրիր ներկայով,ժպտա*, երբ կա դրա կարիքը,վայելիր պահը,ամեն օրդ,վայրկայնդ ժամդ գնահատիր ըստ արժանվույն...
*Жизнь – это сейчас, нет никаких потом......*

----------

Lusinamara (24.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011), unknown (29.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիր բարև,ո՞նց ես....
Իրոք ձանձրանում եմ տանը,բայց այսօր շաատ ուրախ օր էր,իսկապես...
Ամեհավեսը գիտեք,ո՞րնա,որ ամեն ինչ հասցնում ես անել,իսկ էսօրվա իմ առօրյան ամմենալավն էր,որ ամեն ինչ ուներ,հարուստ էր իմ համար....Ուխխխ,իրոք կարելիա ապրծենալ :Blush: ...
Համ տան գործ :Clean: , համ խանութներով, սրճարանով, մեեծ զբոսանքով :Sulel: , էն էլ շաատ երկար-ու ես ո?նց եմ իրան սիրու՜մմմ :Love: ,հետո նորից տուն,էլի մի քանի գործ,ճաշ,ու հանգիստ :Zagar: ....
Չէ հավես էր :Hands Up: ,կարելիա միշտ չէ,բայց մեկ-մեկ էսպես թեթևացնել կյանքը,ու այն դարձնել ոչ սովորական :Good: ....Թե չէ ամենօրյան ձանձրացնումա,ու նեռվայնացնումա :Bad:  :Angry2: ...
Չգիտեմ հետո ո՞նց կփոխվի առօրյաս,ի՞նչպիսին կլինի,բայց գիտեմ հաստատ որ փոխվելու է,ու իր մեջ բազում գունավոր էջեր է ունենալու՝....-վարդագույն,կակաչագույն,դեղին,ու էլի խառը պուպուշ գույներ :Kiss: ...


_......Նորից սպասում եմ քեզ....._

_Իսկ երեկվա անձրևը սպասվածներիս ցանկում հրաշալիներից մեկն էր,որ վաղուց ուզում էի,կարոտել էի,հրաշալիա երբ քնում ես էդ ձայնի ու հնչյունների տակ..._

----------

Arpine (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (29.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_էն որ առավոտվանից կպաած մի հատ երգ ես լսում,նույն   երգչուհու մի քանի կատարումներ,ու անընդհատ իրար հետևից նույնը ու չես հոգնում,այսօր այդ օրն է,ու ես ամբողջ օրս Նինա Պաստորի եմ վայելել,հաա ճիշտ անգամ չեմ էլ հոգնել,որովհետև վաղուց իրա երգերրը ինձ մի ուրիշ տեսակի հանգստություն են բերում,խենթություններ անելու հաճույք....
Էս մեեծ երգչուհին ինձ վերափոխում է ավելիուավելի պայծառ ու լավատես մարդու,որ իր կյանքում ամեն օրվա մեջ գեղեցիկը զգում է,զգալու է,փնտրելու ու պահանջելու է......
Սիրում եմ քեզ Նինա Պաստորի,շնորհակալ եմ ձայնիդ,ու ինձ անծանոթ բառերիդ ու խոսքերիդ համար,որ մտնում եմ հոգիս ու ալեկոծում....
Մենակ մի բանա պակասում,էն պուպուշ ու իմ սիրելի անձրևից.....Ի՞նչ անեմ,էսօր երևի չգտնեմ էլ, կարևերը կարող եմ  երազել....._



_Երկար մտածում էի,գրառում անեմ,գրել եմ,պատրաստ է,բայց գրառում արժի անել,թե խոսքեր էլի կան,բայց....
Դեռ այսքանը,էլի ունեմ գրելու կարոտ,էլի եմ գրելու,բայց ոչ հիմա,հիմա կլռեմ,ու մի քանի ժամ էլ կանցկացնեմ մտքերիս ու լռությանս մեջ...._

----------

erexa (29.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (29.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_....Լռությանս մեջ փնտրիր խոսքեր,ոչ ժպիտ ու արցունքներ...
Խոսքերիս մեջ փնտրիր անկեղծ մտքերս,սուտն ու կեղծը կջնջես ...
Երաժշտությանս ու նոտաներիս մեջ ինձ էլ կփնտրես,միգուցե գտնե՞ս...._

----------

erexa (29.08.2011), Lusinamara (28.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Nare-M (30.08.2011), unknown (29.08.2011), Նարե91 (28.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Նոր հեռախոս,հեռախոս հեռախոս ունի Մեմեն_-այո՛, այո՛,այսօր իմ օրագրի շրջանակներում մեեեծ գովազդ է....

Ամենալավն էնա,որ ինքը ամեն ինչով համապատասխանա ինձ,ու էն որ ասում են սրտիցա,հա հա,հեռախոսնելա սրտից լինում,որ ոչ մի վատ կողմ չունի,ու ամեն ինչով իդեալականա :Kiss:  :Good: -ես իրան շաատ եմ սիրում.....

Լավա,էլի,էս էլ մեկ առիթ ժպտալու համար,երբ հիշում եմ :Rolleyes: -դեե,մեկ մեկ մոռանում եմ :Blush: կներեեես....


Իսկ *վաղվանիիից* :Bad:  ուֆֆ էդ տունը մնացած :LOL: -(_էս բառը որտեղից միտս եկավ_) :Blush:  *ուբոռկայի* օրերն են սկսվում :Clean: ....Դե նենց չի որ ուշկս գնումա,բայց դե....պիտիի.....Հիշում եմ,որ դպրոցական էի,երբ աթնանում է Սեպտեմբերի մեկին,առաջինը որ տպավորվելա հիշողությանս մեջ էդ մաստիկայի հոտն էր,որ գալիս էր տանից-(դե հիմա բնականաբար չկա,էդ մենակ հուշերիս մեջա դաջվել)մեկ էլ արդուկված ու մաքուր,նոր շորերս,ծաղկեփունջս պարտադիր,որ ինձ էին սպասում՝ էհհհ,ջահելօրեր,ոնց անցաք գնացիք :Jpit:  :Yea: -էս էլ սեպտեբերի մեկից հատված՝ հուշերիցս,էսօր էլի եմ հիշել էս ամեն ինչը,սաղ էս ուբոռկենա էլի :Beee:  ::}: -բայց լավ էր,գնացինք մոոտ 99թվերը,ու հետ եկանք :Wink:

----------

Lusinamara (30.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Nare-M (30.08.2011), unknown (30.08.2011), Նարե91 (30.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Դե որ ասում եմ ինձ խանութ մի ուղարկե՛ք,ճիշտ եմ էլի ասում,ա՞խր ես էս մեր մոտի խանութներից զզվում եմ,իրոք  ջղայնացած եմ,ախր էսի խանութ չի՝ նեռվայն մարդկանցով լցված չգիտեմ ինչա՞,ես ախր սենց կոպիտ խոսել էլ չեմ սիրում,բայց արդեն հասցրել են.......Ուշ ուշ եմ գնում խանութ,առևտուր անելու,ու նրանից չի,որ չի կարելի գնալ խանութ,ուղղակի հավես չունեմ,մինչև հագնվում,պատրաստվում եմ,եղբայր տեղս վեց անգամ կգնա ու կգա,դրա համար էլ, որ ուզում եմ անգամ հաց առնեմ ախպորս սիրունությունն եմ ներկայացնում,ասում եմ չախկալ աչքերով,բաց գույնի  մազերով տղայա,էդ հացիցա առնում,մեկ էլ տեսնեք ինչ ժպիտա գալիս էդ աշխատողուհու դեմքին,ու սկսումա գովքը,եղբորս մասին,որ ինչքան լավ տղայա. լավ էս հլը հեչ,ա՞խր մենակ էդ խանութից ինքնա նոռմալ մտածելակորպով ու պահվածքով կին......Մնսցածըիսկականից նեռվերս կերան էլի....
Ախր հանգիստ դուքով խոսում եմ,մեկ էլ լսեմ իրանց մունաթը,էլ չգիտեն է,որ ջղայնանանմ ու մունաթ գամ էէէէէէէէ,իյաա,ինչքա՞ն համեստ ես պահում,չի լինում,այյյ մեկը կաա,մի հատ չաղ կինա,այ էդ մեկըըդիմիդրոլիկսսաա...._
Ցավն էնա,որ ինձ երբեմն խաբում են,ու վատ ապրանք տալիս,իսկ պապայիս,կամ եղբորս ճանաչում են,կարա՞ն վատ ապրանք տան :Cool: ,էն օրը էդ եմ ասում պապայիս՝
-Ի՞նչ կլինի մի օր իրար հետ խանութ գնանք տեսնեն որ քո աղջիկն եմ,ես հանգիստ մտնեմ ու դուրս գամ էդ խանութից,-բա՞ որ նեենց զարմացած են նայում :Shok: ,ոնց որ այլմոլորակային են տեսել,կամ էլ էդ ինչ եմ հագել,ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ չգիտեմ է....
*Ինչպես ասումա Նարեն«Նարե91»՝
-Մեր ջան թեթև տար,*
-*Նար ջան կփորձեմ,բայց մի օր նենց են անելու ջղայնացա մի բան ասեմ,հետո էլ ամաչեմ...*..
*Ասա պարտադիր էր,դու էլ լինեիր,կամ քեզ էլ հիշատակեի օրագրումս փիս տոտաա....*
Բայց ամենալավը ստեղ գիտեք ինչնա՞,*որ գիտեի առևտուր անել չգիտեմ,բայց արի ու տես լավ էլ ընտրություն էի արել* :Wink: նենց որ չթերագնահատեմ էլի ինձ....



*Իսկ Սեպտեբերի մեկի կապակցությամբ,ճիտա էն օրը խոսացել եմ,իմ սեպտեբերի մեկից,բայց էսօր ավելի ուրախ եմ,որ Հասուլիկս դպրոցա ընդունվել,ու իրան գիտեք,որ շաաատ շաաատ եմ սիրում,էլի եմ պատմել իրա մասին,գիտեք, որ ինքը իմ հրեշտակնա,ու աշխարհիս չափ իրան եմ սիրում,իրա նման փոքրիկ ես հլը չէի տեսել.....Դե իրա ծնված թվիցելա.....Լավա էսօր կտեսնեմ քեզ համովս,թե չէ ոնցոր մենք Ամերիկա լինենք,դուք էլ Երևան,անգամ սկայպով խոսելիս ծիծաղելիա էդքան մոտ ենք,ու ժամանակ չկա.....
Թող ամեն դպրոցական օրդ լի լինի երջանիկ ու ժպիտով լի օրերով Հասուլս,էն իմ սիրած քո սիրուն աչքերը միշտ փայլեն սիրուն փայլով քո մանկական հրեշտակսսս....*
Չնայած իմ դպորցական ախպերս դեռ տուն չի եկել,ու համ կարոտել եմ,համ էլ սպասում եմ տեսնեմ էս տարի ո՞նցա անցել թիթիզիս Սեպտեմբերի մեկը :Kiss: ....
*Բոլորի Սեպտեմբերի մեկը շնորհավոր լինի,*ասեցի շնորհավոր մոռացա ասել,այսօր առավոտը արթնացա քնիցս,ու մամային ասում եմ՝
-Մամ առաջին տարինա իմ,որ միևնույննա իմ համար Սեպտեմբերի մեկա,թե երկու,որ ոչ դպրոցական եմ,ոչ ուսանող :Sad: ,-ուֆֆ,գոնե գործի լինեի,հոգնեցի սպասելով,ինչքան էլ մոռանամ,մեկա էլի միտսա գալիս,ու տենց տխրել էի ,բայց էսօր   ինձ էլ իմ դասընկերներիցս մեկնա շնորհավորել,դրա համար էլ տարամադրությունս բարձրացավ,ու էս ուրախ տրամադարությունս արդեն շուրջս տիրող ժպիտներիցա :Yahoo: ....

*
Երջանկություն ու անհոգ ապագա մեր մանուկներին.........Սիրում եմ ձեզզզ*


*Իսկ երեկ նոստալգիա էի ապրում*,օրագիրս քոփի էի անում ,որ դե գիտեք քսեռոքսներով պահեմ,դե հուշա էլի,ու գրառումներս քոփի անելուց մի երկու տող վերընթերցում էի,ու չեմ հիշում,որ գրառմանս էի հասել,եղբայրս մի պահ կարդաց,ու որ ասեց լավ էիր գրել Մեր,մի տեսակ պարծենալս եկավ....Գիտեք չէ,ամեն կողքից մի խոսքը նենց թանկ եմ համարում :Yes: նամանավանդ եղբորս :Drinks: ,ու ուրախանում,անգամ երեկ պահա եղել ես ինքս իմ գրածի վրա *զարմացել էի*,չէ մի րոպե,էս ես եմ գրել,էս ոնցել միտքս եկելա,ու անգամ մոռացել,էդ գրառումս.անգամ մտածել եմ էս ի՞նչքան երկար գրառումա,ո՞նց էլ չեն ալարել կարդացել են ::}: ,կամ *էս ի՞նչ եմ էսքան երկար պատմում,հիմա ինչի՞ չեմ կարում էդքան գրեմ,ինչի՞ նյութ չկա*,ու էդ ամբողջ հարցերս բերեցին էն պատասխանին,որ *տանն եմ,ու ոչինչ էլ չկա. պատմելու...*
Մոռացա ասել,էսօր առաջին անգամ հեռոխսովս մտել եմ ակումբ,ու ամբողջությամբ հայերեն տառերով բացվելա,ուրախացել էի...
*Վաայ,բայց էսօր էդ երկարներիցա,որ գրում գրումեմ,ու չի վերջանում*

*Հ.Գ Մոռացա ասեմ,որ էսօր առաջին անգամ,մտել եմ իմ հեռախոսով ակումբ,ու հայերենը բացվել էր ամբողջը,դե էս էլ ուրախացրեց,հաա մեկ էլ ասեմ,որ էս հ.գ-ի իմաստը մոռացել եմ,բայց գիտեմ երբ,ու որտեղ կարելիա դնել-էս ինչքաաան նյութա կուտակված...
Ո՞նց եմ ջղայնանում,որ էսքան գրում եմ,ու գրառում անել չի լինում,լացս գալիսա արդեն....*

*Հաղթանակած վեեեեեեեեեեեեերջ*

----------

Lusinamara (01.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (03.09.2011), Նարե91 (02.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Երեք եղանակ է քեզ էի սպասում,
Ու սիրտս աամեն օր շնչիդ կարոտում,
*Աշունս*,երջանիկ եմ,որ եկել ես :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

....Աշունն ամեն օր գույներ է ծնում,
Ու իր վրձինով հեքիաթս ստեղծում,
Անձրևի հետ ժպիտ ինձ բերում.... 

«Ս.Փ Մտք»-սեփական մտքերից :Wink: 

autumn_leaves.jpg

----------

Lianik (01.09.2011), Lusinamara (01.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (03.09.2011), Նարե91 (02.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Դատարկ լռության մեջ
Ծնվում են գույներ ու նոտաներ
Նորի ու հնի հյուսված կամուրջներ
Հեքիաթ է ծնվում ու փայլ է լինում:-մեկա լավը չի,էսի անկապա,ուղղակի :Wink: 

Սխալ գրառմանս համար :Sad:

----------

Lusinamara (02.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (03.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուֆֆ, դե լավ էլի, էլի կուտակու՜մ,դե արի էսքանը պատմի....
Հիմա ի՞նչ հիշեմ,որտեղից սկսեմ....
*
Հաա ասեմ,որ երեկ* Հասուլիս* տեսա,բայց քնած,պուճուրս չէր դիմացել,ու քնել էր,պատրաստվելու մյուս օրվան,իսկ ես,ես էնքան էի կարոտել,որ գնացի,ու քնած մռութը տեսա,դուք պիտի տեսնեք, թե ինչ հրաշքա,իրա երկար թարթիչները ինձ չգիտեմ ի՞նչ են անում :Love: ,գլխի վրա շուռ են տալիս,նենց են անում,որ ես հա ժպտամ :Rolleyes: -ինքը իմ էն ստեղծած գաղտնի հեքիաթիս աղջիկնա,բայց չգիտի ոչ մեկ.......Սերս շաատ մեծա դեպի Հասուլը.....Ուֆֆ,հետո տուն եկանքք,անքնություն,անքնություն մինչև վեեեեեերջ,մինչև ժամը հինգը :Shok: -իմ հետ նման բան չէր եղել,դե որ եղբորս հետ զավզակում ենք  :Russian: էդ ժամանակ հա,կարողա չքնենք,բայց երեկ,տեղս չէի  գտնում :Blink: ,տենց տանջամահ եղա,մինչև վերջապես քնեցի,անգամ ջերմաչափը չէր ենթարկվում,զգում էի ջերմում եմ,բայց չբարձրացավ,երևի դրա համար էլ տանջվում էի,պարապությունից դրդված ականջակալներս ականջներիս փորձում էի ինձ քնացնել,էլի չէր լինում....
*Հետո եկավ առավոտը,որը լուսավորվեց Լուսինամարայի լույսով ու տողերով ինձ նվիրված,երեկվանից էդ սյուրպրիզին էի սպասում,ու այսօր.*
-_Մաամ,արի արդեն գրելա,մամ իմ համարա գրել ընկերուհիս,ախր մենք էնքան քիչ ենք ճանաչել իրարա,մամ կհիշես,պատմել եմ իրա մասին,որ պիտի հանդիպեիքն,ու չգնացի,-չեմ երկարացնի ես կդնեմ,ու հետո շաատ շաատ տարիներ հետո ես կկարդամ,ու եևս անգամ ևս ժպիտ կգա աչքերիս,հետո նոր դեմքիս՝_
*          ՄԵՐԻ
Մշուշը ցրվի ու կյանքը շողա,
Երջանկությունը լռի սիրո դեմ,
Րոպե լույսրը տարիներ դառնան`
Ինձ ու քեզ իրենց շուքով ողողեն:
Մերի Քալանթարյանին*

*Լուս քեզ էլ եմ ասել,թանկ մարդիկ քիչ են,ու մենք պիտի ջանանք պահել ամուր մեր կողքին նման մարդկանց,ու գնահատել ամեն արարքը նրանց,*-մեկ-մեկ գլխումս, որ խառնաշփոթա լինում :Mda:  խոսքերս էլ խճճված կծիկից դժվարությամբ եմ գտնում,ես խոսքեր չունեմ հիմա,բայց անչափ ուրախ եմ,որ կաս,որ լավն ես Լուս....Թող մտքերդ միշտ առատ լինեն,ու դու լավ մարդկանցով,ում անունները, որ գրել ես,ու նվիրել ես,շրջապատված լինես,ու թեկուզ,միգուցե փոքր ես համարում նվերդ,մեկա երբեք թող չուրանա ոչ մեկ,այն ինչ արել ես իրենց համար....Միշտ մտածել եմ,որ ինչքան լավ կլինի,որ մարդ բանաստեղծություն նվեր ստանա ինչ որ մեկից,ու չնայած էլի եմ ստացել,բայց մեկա իմ համար սա թանկ նվերա,ու միշտ կհիշեմ,ու միշտ էլ թանկ կմնա,ես չեմ մոռանա....Էսպիսի նվերները իմ համար միշտ երջանկության գագաթնակարտն եմ համարում,ու ամենալվ նվերիների ցանկում առաջիններից մեկնա...Նենց ոոոր...
Նիզկիյ պակլոն Լուսս

Էս առավոտյան  ապրածս էր,որ ուրախ էի,նվերիս համար,իսկ հետո այոոոոոոո, ուբոռկայի շարունակությու՛ն,հավեսա է,երբեմն էլի զարմացնում եմ ինքս ինձ,չնայածինչ եմ անում ո՞ր :Dntknw: .....
Իսկ էն օրը մոռացել եմ պատմել,որ թխվածքաբլիթներ էի պատրաստվել իմ ձեռքով :Viannen 10: ,ու հպարտանում էի ինձանով,նենց եմ սիրում էդ *միքսեռի ու ալյուրի հետ համագործակցությունս*,ու քանի օր էր ուզում էի պատրաստել,ու ցերեկը պարապությունս ողողեցի նոր մտահաղացմամբ.
-*Մամ ես ինչքան անելիքներ ունեմ,ու սովերլու շաատ բաներ քեզանից,տեսնես մի օր կդառնամ այն ինչ ինքս եմ ուզում,ու դու ես երազում.
-կդառնա՛մ,ես միշտ հվատացել եմ ինձ,որ կարող եմ,չնայած երբեմն շաատ եմ սխալվում,բայց...ուղղելիա,երևի*

Տենց էլի պատրաստեցի,ու գիտե՞ք հեչ էլ վատ չէր եղել,չնայած, որ ինքս ուշ-ուշ եմ պատրաստում,նենց որ ձեռքիցս մի բան գալիսա :Jpit: 


Հիմա էլ նստել ու խճճվում եմ խոսքերիս մեջ,ջղայնանում եմ,որբ գրածս կորումա,կամ կիսատա մնում,կամ կողքից խոսում են,ու խանգարում :Angry2: ,մտքերս թողնելով՝ օդից կախված :Unsure: ,ինձ էլ գժի դեմքով :Crazy: -երբ կուտակումը մնումա կուտակում,ես ուղղակի :Sclerosis: -մոռանում եմ,ու գժվում :Goblin:  :Vayreni: -ու դրա համար էլ երբմեն շաատ շուտ շուտ թղթերի կամ հեռախոսիս մեջ գրառումներ եմ անում,թողնում դրանց վրա,ու մի հանգիստ օր,երբ ոչինչ չկա կիսվելու,դրանք վերանայում եմ,ու մտածում,որը արժի գրել,արժի թե ոչ :Huh: ....ընդանրապես ասում են *լավ է երբ մարդ էդպես է անում*,ու գիտեք մի մուլտ կար,էդ օրը հիշում եմ մի աղջիկ, հաա *Պիտեր Պենի մուլտի աղջիկն էր*,գրառումների տետր ուներ,որ ամեն ինչ գրում էր ,վաղուց էր դա,որ տեսա ու մտածեցի.
-Հավեսա,բայց տեսնես ինչիա լաց լինում,երբ այն վերցնում են,կամ կորցնում է,-իսկ հիմա նոր եմ մտածում,որ եթե հանկարծ կորեին իմ այդ կիսատ պռատ թղթերը,որոնց հետ այնքան կապված եմ,ես էլ հաստատ լաց կլինեի,ամբողջ սենյակս,ու տետրերիս մեջ թղթեր են,հետո դրանք կամ արտագրում եմ,կամ ,երբ չկա թուղթ ու գրիչ,հեռախոսս իմ առաջին օգնականն է :Scenic: ....

Դե տենց էլի,էլի ունեմ պատմելու նյութ,բայց զգում եմ լավ չեմ,արդեն մջս կամց կամաց բռվումա,ու էլ չեմ կարա,թող մնա վաղը,կամ ուրիշ օր....
Հա՜, իսկ մեր ծանոթները իմ գրածը ծովային հանգստիս մասին կարդալուց հետո,դե իրենց համար եմ էդքան մանրամասն գրել,բայց վատ չէր լինի ես էլ տենց կարդայի հետո,բայց իրանք են էլի էս անգամ պատճառ հանդիսացել,իրանք ամբողջ ծվում ասում էին գրելու ես չէ,որ կարդանք,մարդիկ սպասում էին,Հասուլի ծնողներն էին,ու կարդալուց հետո սկսեցին գովել,որ լավ էլ ճիշտ հիշել,ու գրել եմ,ես էլ ուրախացաա :Yes: -գնահատված լինելը լավ բանա

Ան սպասում եմ քեզ,որ գաս,ու տեսնեմ քեզ ընկերուհիս,թանկս
էս երգը ուժա տվել,որ գրեմ տողերս...էհհհհ.երեկվանից լսում,ու չեմ հոգնում

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Lusinamara (02.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (03.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Աաաա,էսքան ծիծաղալ,որ մենք ենք ամբողջ ընտանիքով   ծիծաղել,դեռ ոչ մի բոքս նայելուց չէր եղել :Lol2: ....
Մեկա եթե հաղթեց էլ,էլի էնքան ծիծաղելի էր կռվում Վիկը.....-իրա աչքից հեռու, այսինքն ինչի է,մեկա ճիշտն եմ ասում :Tongue: 
Արթուր Աբրահամը ամմենալավնա,ու ամենալավ մարզիկնա Հայաստանումս,դե որտեղիցա որ լավն էլ չլինի :Drinks:  :Cool: -*էս գլուխ գովալը ոնց չեմ սիրումմ,ու տենց մարդկանց,բայց դե ստավեց էլի
*
Պատմելու նյութ չկա,մենակ անձրևս էր հաճելի :Love: ....

Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոր աշնան առաջին անձրևը....

Ուռաաաաաա՜ ուռաաա՜ :Love:  :Dance:  :Yahoo: 


Հարգանքներով ձեր՝ Մեմե :Hi:  այս ուշ ժամին,բա ես ո՞նց կարայի չգրեի :Wink:

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (04.09.2011), Նարե91 (06.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր երեք տեսահոլովակներ եմ ուզում տեղադրել մոտս,որոնց մասին ուզում եմ խոսել....

Առաջինը էդ Էլոն Սարաֆյանի-հայ աղջիկ երգն է,որը թվում է թե Սերժ Թանկյանն է երգում,ինձ էլ թվում էր արդեն սիրում եմ Սերժ Թանկյան լսել,չանայծ որպես մարդ գնահատելու եմ նրան,էլի եմ ասում,իրա արած բարի գործերի ու հայրենասիրության համար,նա հայ ազգին արժանի զավակ է-մի քիչ մեծական եմ խոսում,բայց ճիշտն եմ ասում....Իսկ Էլոն Սարֆյանին չնայած չեմ ճանաչում,բայց երգըը




Երկրորդը  էդ ZAZ - Je veux էս երգնա,որը լսել եմ սերիալի մեջ «բանակում» սերիալի մեջ,ու թվումա երկտարմադրություն երգ է,որովհետև երբ տխուր էլ լինես,ուրախ էլ լսել կլինի....





Երրորդը դա  շատ հայտնի մարդ,ու իմ սիրելի դերասններից մեկի Վախթանգ Կիկաբիձեի երգն է,որը առավոտյան եմ լսել,ու մեջս տակնուվրա է արել ամեն ինչ,այն մրսելու չափ շատ փշաքաղվածություն առաջացրեց մոտս,ցավ,կարծես իմ հայրենակցի նկատամամբ.....
Էս երգն արժանիա գովասանքի,որովհետև ամեն բառը, ամեն հնչյունը ցավալի է լսողի համար,ու մարդու ապրածը ապրում ես իր հետ....
Թող խախաղություն լինի Վրաստանի և Ռուսաստանի միջև....
Այսօր զգացել եմ,որ այս դերասանին այնքան եմ սիրում,որ կուզեի անմահ լիներ,որովհետև նման մարդիկ շաատ շատ երկար պիտի ապրեն....._

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (04.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ո՞նց փոխեմ իմ այս միօրինակ նույնությունս ամեն օրվա.....*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր կգրեմ,
Վաղը կլռեմ,
Հետո կջնջեմ,
Ու լուռ կարտասվեմ...
Նորից կհիշեմ,
Ու հուշերս կխոսեն,
Պատմեն կյանքն իմ հույսով լի,
Ժպիտներս կյանքով լի...._


****

*Չկա ոչինչ*

*Չկա երկինք նկարելու,ու կտավն իմ ամպոտելու,
Չկա արև՝ տաք շողերով լուսավորելու,
Չկա ծաղիկ,բուրմունք ու սեր սփռելու:
Բայց կան խոսքեր  սիրտը քո՝ կյանքով.ջերմությամբ,
Հույս ու հավատով ողողելու....
*

****
*Ով է ասել*

Ով՞  է ասել սև սպիտակը անգույն թուղթ է,
Անլեզու ու համր սուտ է,
Ո՞վ է ասում թանաք չկա,կտավ չկա,
Գույներ չկան այս աշխարհում,
Սակայն երբեմն էսպես էլ է լինում:

Ո՞վ է ասել գարունն անսեր է լինում,
Աշունն անանձրև է մնում,
Անձրևից հետո ծիածան չի լինում,
Ու հեքիաթը երազ  է մնում,չի կատարվում.
Ով ասում է չունի հավատ,չունի երկինք,
Չունի կյանքը գույներ ու սեր,
Ու ամբողջն այս խզբզանքի մեջ:

----------

E-la Via (05.09.2011), erexa (05.09.2011), Inna (07.09.2011), Lusinamara (04.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011), Նարե91 (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

augustrush.jpgAugust+Rush.jpg
*August Rush*
Չէէ,էս մի ֆիլմն էլ դասվեց *հրաշք ֆիլմերիս շարքին*,որ ուրախությունից ուզում էի արտասվեի,ինչքաաան լավն էր :Kiss: ....
Ախր էս ֆիլմերն էլ օգնում են ինձ,որ հավատս մեծանա,որ *ինքս հավատամ հրաշքներին*,հեքիաթին,ինչ երջանիկ եմ հիմա :Yahoo: ,որ հավատում եմ,որ իրականանլույա էն, ինչը մտքումս պահել եմ,ու մտածել եմ՝ *երանի՜ լինի*......
Ես էլի կհավատամ,ու քիչ չեն եղել կատարված երազանքներս,ու էդ ինձանից ու իմ հավատքիցա :Angel: ..........
Ու ես հետո էլ *հավատալու եմ,այ կտեսնե՛ս* :Yes:  :Yes: .........

*Երջանիկ եմ հիմա ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո....*





*Հ.Գ.Մերսի Գևևևևևևևև՜-«իմ կինոյի ընկեր»ն ես դարձել,շաատ շաատ* :Love:  :Kiss: -վաայ, դու չկայիր իմ օրագրում,չէի պատմել,լաաավ մի հատ էլ նյութ ունեմ,կպատմեմ դեռ :Wink:

----------

Ameli (04.10.2011), E-la Via (05.09.2011), Inna (07.09.2011), Lusinamara (05.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Վայ ուզում էի ասել,էսօր ի՞նչ պատմեմ :Think: ,նորություն չկա,բայց երեկ խոսք եմ տվել,որ կպատմեմ եղբորս մասին,կամ երկու եղբայրներիս...Նայեցի վերևի գրառմանս,ու հիշեցի ի՞նչ է այսօր սպասվում մեզ....

Ուրեմնսսսս,էս իմ *ախպերները*,վայ լավ *եղբայրներս*,ուղղակի սենց որ ասում եմ,ոնց որ եհովայի վկա լինեմ :LOL: լավ ինչևէ, ուրեմն անունս չգիտեմ ինչի՞ ինչ իրենց ճանաչել եմ դրել են [B]Մաշինկա,[/B]ու պատահական լսեցի,որ փոխանական գոռան Մերի,գոռում են Մաշինկա,ու մի պահ նենց զարմացա, :Shok: ինչի՞ Մաշինկա ո՞ր,բայց դե նենց չէր, որ կարողա նեղվեի էդ խոսքից,ու հիմա էնքան եմ սիրումմ,ուղղակի ավելի հեշտ կլիներ անունս,քան Մաշինկան,ու էս եղբայրներիցս հետ տենց կապ չի եղել,ու էդքան էլ,կամ ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչել,բայց հիմա էնքան հարազատ են ինձ,չեք պատկերացնի,ու էդ ասելուց հետո հիշեցի,ու հարցրեցի.
-*Հլը մի րոպե,ախր դու ո՞նց իմացար, որ ես առաջին դասարանիս հադեսին Մաշինկան եմ եղել*,- դե էդ պատահականություն էր,բայց հիմա ինչ էլ անեմ,մեկ-մեկ ասելուց ոնց որ  կոպլիմենտ լինի,արդեն էդ երրորդ անունսա դարձել Մեմեից հետո,որը մասին մենակ հարզատներս գիտեին,ու մեկ էլ Ակումբսս....
Դե էս էլ եղբորս մասին,որը  ինչքան ժամանակ դարձելա ֆիլմերիս ընկերը,որ ես լավ ֆիլմ եմ դիտում իրեն եմ ասում,ուրախացնում,ու հակառակը :Love: 

*Գնալով աշխարհս լցվումա լավ մարդկանցով,որոնց խոսք եմ տալիս ամուր պահել իմ կողքին......*


Իսկ այսօր էնքան հոգնած եմ եղել,դե ուբոռկայի հաղթանակի օրն էր,այսինքն վերջին օրն էր,ու ամենալավը :Love: ,էսօր ամեն ինչ մենակ եմ արել,սիրում եմ էդպես,որ երաժշտությունը իմ ուզած բարձրության վրայա,ու......ուխխխխ........էնքան էի հոգնել,որ էլ չգիտեի պառկեի քնելու :Lazy: ,մի քիչ հանգտսնաի,թե էդ հոգնած վիճակիս դրսում զբոսնեմ գոնե մաքուր օդին,ու հաղթեց վերջին իմ *ամմենասրելի տարբերակը*,չնայած առաջինն էլ վատը չէր....ու տենց էդ էնքան հաճելի էր,մի տեսակ հանգստացա :Victory: ........*Երևի նրանիցա,որ արդեն քիչ քիչ սկսում եմ զգալ աշնան մաքուր, հաճելի,ու հեքիաթային բույրը.....*-բայց էսօր ինչքանա քայլելիս ծիծաղս եկել,տեսնես ձեզ հետ նման բան եղելա :Xeloq: ,ախր ինչի՞ են *մարդիկ զարմացած հայացքներով նայում* :LOL: -հազիվ եմ զսպել ինձ,ու հենց տուն եմ տել,թե չէ ժայթքել եմ միանգամից :Smile: ....ու կախված իմ տարամադրությունից մի օր էդ հայացքներից ջղայանում եմ,մի օր էլ ծիծաղս եմ զսպում....

Մեկ էլ ասեմ,որ մի ֆիլմ կա,երևի երեք,չէ լավ երկու ամիս կլինի ուզում եմ դիտել,կամ չեմ կարողանում,ու ինչքան էն եղբայրս ասում լավնա կնայես,կամ չի ստացվում ժամանակի հետ կապված,կամ այսօրվա նման եղբայրս բունտ արեց :Goblin:  :Tomato: ,որ.
Դդե  հերիքա էլի, ամեն օր նայում ես ::}: , կամ էլ կամ էլ.....
*Ու տենց էլի,երևի էդ օրն էլ կգա.երևի.......*
*Իսկ,ի՞նչն է որ վերջերս ամենաշատն է քեզ նյարդայնացնում.*
-Էն հարցը,որ ասում են էէէէ.
-Բա աշխատանքդ ի՞նչ եղաաաաաաաաաավ :Angry2: 
-Դե բոլա էլի,ես էլ եմ սպասում, հերիքա հիշացնե՛ք,օրը կգա բարին հետ,ու կասեմ կուրախանանք էլի,ձեզանից շատ ես եմ ուզում,մարդիկ, երևի, երբ սպառվում են,ու չգիտեն ինչ խոսեն էդ են հարցնում,զրույցի մեջ էլի :Blush: 


Հաա,այսօր լրացավ 1000 երորդ գրառումսսսսսսսսսսսսսս :Yahoo: համ էլ :Tongue:

----------

Inna (07.09.2011), Lusinamara (06.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*էէ,էնքան տխուր եմ օրագրիկս,չես պատկերացնի,թե ինչի՞ էսպես եղավ,ու ինչի՞ հիմա,երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ էսպես կլիներ....*
Էնպես էի ընկել, որ քանի ժամ էր լաց էի լինում :Cray: ,հազիվ ձենս կտրել թի,բայց ոտքս մեկա ցավում էր,մի քիչ անցել էր հազիվ հանգստացել էի եղբայրս եկավ.
-*Մեր ինչա՞ եղել,*-փորձում էր հանգստացնել,եկավ համբուրելու մեկ էլ *դդշշշ,մի հատ էլ ոտքիս.*
-*Աաա,ոտքսս,իիի,ու մի հատ էլ ես բոքսով խեղճ ախպորս փորին* :Angry2:  :Goblin: ,-ի՞նչ մեղկ ուներ միամիտ եղավ,երեխեն մեղկ ուներ, որ ոտքիս կպավ,ասումա նենց էլ ուժեղ խփեցիր :Blush: ....
Ուֆֆ չգիտեմ,անտրամադիր եմ,չնայած, որ հիշում եմ հիմա արդեն ծիծաղս գալիսա,լավ էր մարդ չտեսավ,ու մեր տանն էի,համարյա տանն էի,մեր բակում էի :Tongue: ......
Անհարմարա,ոնցոր ինվալիտ լինեմ :Telephone: ,ոտքս օդում,քայլել էլ չի լինում,տխուրա....երանի շուտ լավանա :Mda: ....

Ա՞խր,ես մեղավոր էլ չէի,միամիտ եղավ...
*
Չնայած առավոտս էնքան ուրախա անցել*,էլի խանութներով,հետո էլ ամմենասիրելի ընկերուհուս *Ակումբի Snowy Girl՝ իմ պուպուշ  Գայուշիս հանդիպեցի*,ո՞նց էր սպասում,ո՞նց էինք կարոտել իրար,լավ էր գտա իրեն,կագնել էի խանութի մոտ,ու չէի մտնում :Dntknw: ,ու էնքան ծիծաղեցինք,չնայած կարոտս չէի էլ առել,դեսից դենից խոսեցինք,հետո էլի զբոսանք,մայրիկիս հետ,հետո տատիկենց,տատիկիս պատրաստաած համոով կոկտեյլից համտես :Love: ,ու.... :Pardon: 
Երևի զգում էի,որ կնկնեմ,դրա համար էսքան ման եմ եկել,որ քանի օր տանը մնամ :LOL:  :Sad: ....ասա ծիծաղում ես,նոր բա ինչի՞ էիր տենց լացում :Not I:

----------

Lusinamara (07.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Հասուլիկիս



*Հ*րեշտակն ես աշխարհիս,
*Ա*ռավոտն ես աչքերիս,
*Ս*իրո կաթիլ ու կրակ,
*Մ*ենությանս աղաղակ,
*Ի*րական հեքիաթն ես իմ,
*Կ*յանքիս ուրախ մասնիկն իմ:

----------

Inna (09.09.2011), Lusinamara (08.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այս զանգերին սպասելով,
Կդառնամ ես խենթ թռչուն,
Ու հույզերս անկախ կամքից
Կսավառնեն մեծ երկնքում,
Քամիներին էլ կյանք չեն տա,
Ու կկանգնեն մութ խորքերում.....


_Իմ կյանքը գիրք է,
Որ դու կարդում ես,
Իմ օրը թերթ է,
Որ թերթում ես ամեն օր,
Իսկ ո՞վ եմ ես,
Ինձանից էլ լավ գիտես:_

----------

Arpine (08.09.2011), Inna (09.09.2011), Lusinamara (08.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Դու գիտես ոնց կարոտը խեղդես քո մեջ,
Սովորեցրու, որ ես էլ ապրեմ՝
Սառնասիրտ, մոռացած ու բթացած,
Համոզեմ,որ էլ չկաս,ու չես էլ եղել ընկ.-իս:

----------

Arpine (08.09.2011), Lusinamara (08.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Լ*ույսն ու հույսը մեջդ պահած,
*Ու* ժամերը րոպե դարձրած,
*Ս*եր ու կյանք ես դու ճառագում,
*Ի*րականը դու անտեսում,
*Ն*ույն հեքիաթս կրկին հյուսում:



Լուս չգիտեմ ո՞նցա,բայց քեզ համար եմ գրել,ուզում եմ,որ դու էլ հիշես,որ եղել եմ :Love:

----------

erexa (09.09.2011), Inna (09.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), unknown (08.09.2011), Նարե91 (08.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երեկ աշունս տերև էր ներս գցել պատուհանիցս այս կողմ_....Երևի երազանքներս իրականանլու են :Love: .......

Թվում էր երկնքնին հասնելն անհնար է,
Չէ, ես հասել եմ իմ երկնքին,
Այն ինձ մոտ է,ես ամպերում եմ...

----------

unknown (09.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Սկիզբ՝* _Նոր օր բացվեց,նոր առավոտ ու լուսաբաց....._

Տեսնենք այսօր ո՞նց կվերջանա :Think: .....

Հ.Գ ՝ հոգնել եմ նունությունից,չեմ ուզում նույնություն :Tongue:

----------

unknown (09.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ասում են,երբ քեզ հարցնում են «ո՞նց ես»,մի պատասխանի ՝ «ոչինչ էլի,կամ վատ»,էդ անդրադառնումա օրվադ վրա,եթե ասենք էդքան էլ վատ չես,բայց նվնվում ես,իբր ամեն ինչ շատ վատա.կամ ասում ոչինչ,պիտի ասես լավ եմ,ու վե՛րջ :Cool: ...

Դե ուրմեն ես հիմա շաատ լավ եմ,չնայած որ *ոտքս...աաաա
*

----------

Arpine (09.09.2011), Lusinamara (09.09.2011), unknown (09.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Նարե91-ի նվերը՝ Մեմեին...անսպասելի :Hands Up: 

*Մշտնջենական հուր եմ ես տեսնում
Եդեմական քո այդ աչքերում, որ
Րոպեական կարող են գրել
Իսկական հայի սիրտը գրավել:*



_Ախ ես ո՞նց եմ սիրում սենց նվերներ,չգիտեմ ուրիշ ձև եմ ուրախանում.......
Նար շնորհակալ եմ գեղեցիկ տողերիդ համար,իրոք շատ երջանիկ եմ,որ նման կարծիքի ես_

----------

erexa (09.09.2011), unknown (09.09.2011), Նարե91 (09.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Էն, որ ջղայնությունդ չգիտես որտեղ արտահայտես,ու պահում ես մեջդ,էն որ տխրության ու հիասթափության հետա  խառնված էէ....

Հիմա էդ վիճակնա,շաատ տխուր եմ,երանի մի լույս բացվի,մի օր...._

_հիմա էլ ոչինչ էլ չեմ ուզում,թող ինձ հանգիստ թողնեն բոլորը........

Ես նեղացել եմչզանգե՛ք ինձ,բաժանորդը անհասանելիա,ու չի խոսալու ոչ մեկի հեեետ, ու չհիշեք ոչ մեկդ էլ...._

*Մերի էլ չկաա.......իիիիիիիիիիիիի..........*
_
էն իմ մեջ եղած ուրախությունս էլ ոչնչացրեցի՛ք..._-էս դեռ հարգանքով եմ խոսում,դեռ չեմ վիրավորում :Sad: ....

----------

erexa (10.09.2011), Nare-M (10.09.2011), unknown (10.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մի մասնիկ պակասումա,ու էդպես էլ չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ մասնիկ...._

----------

unknown (10.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*....Ինձ ներսից կրծումա էս լռությունս,քայքայված եմ.....
Չեմ հասկանում ինչա՞ կատարվում հետս,բայց հավես չունեմ խոսելու կամ ժպտալու,ուղղակի չեմ ուզում....*

*Ատում եմ քեզ լռություն....*

----------

Lusinamara (10.09.2011), unknown (10.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*....Ուզում եմ գրկել տերևները,ու պարել ինքնամոռաց....
Ուրիշ ոչինչ  պետք չի....
Ես հեքիաթ եմ տեսնում շուրջս....
Ուզում եմ մոռանալ ամեն ինչ,ու կտրվել մտքերիցս....*

----------

Lusinamara (10.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Nare-M (13.09.2011), unknown (10.09.2011), Նարե91 (11.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Նոր տանից դուրս եկա,մոռացած, որ ես լավ չեմ քայլում,ու նենց էլ արագ էի գնում,կեսից հիշեցի,բայց տենց քայլելն անհնար էր ու ամոթ...
Մենակ լուսինն էր ճանապարհս լուսավորում,հեքիաթ էր,ժամերով կհիանայի...._

----------

armen9494 (13.09.2011), Arpine (10.09.2011), Lusinamara (10.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Nare-M (13.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (10.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ո՞նց սկսվեց առավոտս :Xeloq: ,դեեեե *էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ կիրակի էր* իրոք,ոչ մի կիրակի շուտ ինն անց կես չեմ արթնացել,ու էս անգամ արթնացա,ոչ կամքովս,այլ քնաթաթախ վազեցի համակարգչի մոտ,որովհետև տատիկն էր զանգել Ամերիկայից,ու համ պետք էր օգնությունս,համ էլ չէի կարող չխոսել,որովհետև շաատ շուտ ենք տեսել սկայպով տատաիկիս,ինքը մեզ,ու շարունակում էինք հեռախոսային զրույցով բավարավել.....Եթե չլիներ սկայպը,երբեմն ինչքան ենք ուրախանում,էս ծրագրի վրա,խմում ենք ստեղծողի կենացը :Drinks:  :Jpit:  :Blush: .....
Ու էդպես արթնացա,նստել եմ,ու աչքերս զգում եմ,որ փակ են,գիտե՞ք, ի՞նչը աչքերս բացեց, *տատիկիս էն ինձ սպասող համ տխուր,համ ուրախ ձայնը.*

-*Մերի ջան,բալե՛ս, մոտ արի տեսնեմ քեզ*,-ու էն հուզված ու արցունքով լի ձայնը,որ ուղեղիս թրթիռների վրա էր նվագում,բացեց աչքերս,որ էդքան ուզում էի քնել,արդեն միևնույնն էր...._տատ ինչքա՜ն շատ կար ձայնիդ մեջ արցունք,չնայած, որ դեմքիդ էլ երևում էր,հոգուդ կուտակածն ավելի մեծ էր,ես տեսել եմ այսօր,թե ինչքան ես սիրում մեզ,ինչքա՜ն շատ,իսկ ես չէի զգացել......

Առողջ լինես,ու միակ նպատակսա,որ հասնես մեզ,սիրում եմ ու սպասում ենք քեզ տատ....._

Հետո դե արդեն ես,որ քնելու գիժ եմ,բնականաբար հետո շարունակեցի էն կիրակնօրյա մաքուր ու հանգիստ :Lazy: ,էն որ արդեն ցուրտա առավոտները-բոլորն ընկած Մերի  էին ման գալիս,էլ չգիտեին ինքը արդեեեն :Blush: ....

Հետո օրս շարունակվում էր,ու ո՞նց էի ուզում դուրս գալ տանից :Rolleyes: ,ոնց էի ուզում շնչել էն Երևանիս մաքուր,կամ ոչ մաքուր օդը,ու մի պահ կանգնել ու նայել եմ երկնքին,ձեռքերս վեր պարզած քայլում էի,հեչ էլ  թե ամոթ չէր :Tongue: ու էնքան շատ էի ուզում դուրս գալ տանից,ջանդամ թե վատ էի քայլում,ու իմ ուզածով էլ եղավ,առավոտյան տատիկենց տանից հետո,որի ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չեմ էլ քայլել,եկանք տուն,ու.....դե պապաս, ո՞նց կթողներ,որ ես տխուր նստեի,հազիվ քիչ թե շատ քայլում էի,էլի ցավալով,բայց դե....
Դուրս եկանք զբոսանքի,ու՞ր ասես չեղանք,անգամ էնտեղ,որ էնքան եմ եղել,ու երբեմն էնքան դժավարա պապայի համար,ախր Երևանը փոքրա ,ուր էլ գնանք նույն տեղերը ամեն անգամ,բայց նենց հագեցած էր,ու ամենակարևորը էն,որ բացի զբոսանքից,եղել եմ եկեղեցում,որ վաղուց սիրտս ուզում էր,իրոք,էնքան մեծ էր ցանկությունս եկեղեցի գնալու,ու որ գիտես,էն *թանկ պատարագից հետո,հոգիդ հանգստություն ու թեթևությունա ապրելու,որ ազդելույա ամբողջ օրվադ վրա,անգամ դա էլ կար*,որ պետք էր ինձ.....Սիրում եմ եկեղեցի,շատ եմ սիրում,երբ հանգստանում ես,կիսվում մտքերիդ հետ,ուղարկում վերև.....
Հետո էնքան հագեցած ու լի օր էր,ու՞ր ասես չեղանք այսօր,ու կարողանում էի քայլել,նենց լավ էր,անգամ պակաս ու հետ չմնացի նկարվելուց,դե ո՞նց կլիներ,Մերին չնկարվի :Love:  :Tongue: ....
Կցորդ 52924
ես ու Երևանսս. :Love: ...ուղղակի տրամադրություն ունեի,թե չէ չէի դնի :Blush:  :Tongue: 



Հրաշք օր էր :Love: ....Ոնց եմ սիրում,որ հագեցած ու հոգնած ջարդված էս տուն գալիս.....ուրեմն օրը հաջող էր....
Ես շնորհակալ եմ ծնողներիս,գիտեք ինչի՞,որ էն ամենատխուր ու դժվար պահին էլ,որ ասում ես՝  «ոչ մեկ պետք չի,թող չհիշեն ինձ»,մենակ իրանք են կողիքդ,ու ուժ ու հավատ տալիս քեզ,պինդ պահում քեզ,որ *չքանդվես,չքանդվի այն ամուր պարիսպը քո,որ մեջդ տարիներ շարունակել ստեղծել ու շենացրել ես....*

----------

Ameli (13.09.2011), armen9494 (13.09.2011), Arpine (11.09.2011), erexa (11.09.2011), Freeman (15.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (11.09.2011), Նարե91 (13.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր քո ծնունդնա_,բայց *գիտե՞ս* _առաջին տարինա էս երեք տարվա մեջ_,որ իմ համար միևնույննա,ու չեմ ուզում մաղթանքներ գրել....
*Գիտե՞ս ինչի*, ես քեզ շատ եմ մաղթել լավը արդեն,ծնունդտ լինի, թե ոչ, ու չեմ նվնվում, *ես սրտանց* եմ արել,չեմ արել,որ դու տեսնես,որ *ես լավն եմ*, այսօր  այն ինչ կա և ուզում եմ քեզ համար, *թող մնա անցյալում,թող մնա նենց ոնց կա.....*
*Գիտե՞ս ինչի,* ես հոգնել եմ քեզ համար լավը լինելուց,էլ չեմ ուզում,սիրտ չունեմ,դու ես ինձ չար դարձնում քո հանդեպ,փոխարինելով իմ լավը նախանձով ու վերադարձնելով ինձ......
Քեզ երբեք վատը կյանքումս չեմ կամենա,լավ եղիր,*շնորհավոր ծնունդտ.......*

----------

Arpine (13.09.2011), erexa (13.09.2011), Freeman (15.09.2011), Lusinamara (13.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Nare-M (13.09.2011), unknown (13.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երբևէ տեսել ե՞ս երակներդ,ուշադիր հետևել ես նրանց,սեղմել ե՞ս ամուր՝  զգալու համար սրտիդ տրոփյունը,հետո զգացել,որ կագնեցնում ես արյանդ հոսքը՝ անշարժացնելով ու քարացնելով միտքդ վայրկյանում....
Եթե հասկացար ինձ,խնդրում եմ բաց թող ինձ,թող ազատ ձեռքերն իմ,թող ազատ մտքերը իմ....
Մի խանգարի,թող գրեմ,մտածեմ,երազեմ....._

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Lusinamara (13.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Nare-M (13.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (13.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Էնքան վատա տանից դուրս չգալը,կամ էլ ուշ-ուշ դուրս գալը,մոռանում ես քեզ,ու թե ի՞նչ ունես զգեստապահարանումդ, թե ո՞րն էիր համադրում ո՞րի հետ.......

Ու տենց քիչ-քիչ դառնում ես կես մարդ :Sad: ........

էհհհհհ...

----------

Arpine (13.09.2011), Freeman (15.09.2011), John (14.09.2011), Lusinamara (13.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (13.09.2011), Լուսաբեր (15.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ուզում եմ պատկերացնել մի անկյուն,որտեղ ամեն ինչ հարաշալիա,իմ ուզածի պես...
Որտեղ ինքս իմ հետ զրույցում հակասումները քիչ են,որ հարցերիս պատասխանները հեշտ չէ,բայց գտնել լինում է...
Ուզում եմ լինել այնտեղ,որտեղ հեքիաթները իրական են,երազներն ու երազանքները կատարվում են....
Լինել երազկոտ միշտ,հավատք ու հույս ունենալ եմ ուզում միշտ,որ այն երբեք ինձ չլքի....
Ուզում եմ լինել այնտեղ,որտեղ կեղծ ժպիտներ ու նախանձ մարդիկ քիչ են,գոյություն չունեն....
Որտեղ ծիածանն իր գույներով նոր հրաշք է ստեղծում աշնան մեջ.....
Լինել այնտեղ,որտեղ ենթագիտակցությունն ավելի մեծ դեր ունի,քան ինքնին գիտակցությունը....
Ուզում եմ մի ժամով կտրվել էս անիմաստ նույնությունից,մոռանալ ինքս ինձ....

Հ.Գ՝ Ցավոք էս շարքը երկաար շաատ երկար կարող եմ գրել......


*Կարոտել եմ քեզ աշխարհս՝  իմ միակ ձեռքբերում:*

----------

Arpine (14.09.2011), Freeman (15.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Renata (17.09.2011), unknown (14.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երանի իմ ընտրությամբ լիներ ուրախ,կամ տխուր լինելը...._

*Բայց գիտեմ վաղը ժպտալու եմ,իմ հրեշտակի ծնունդնա վաղը....
Գրառում վաղվա փոխարեն....Սեպտեմբերի 15*


Ուզում եմ կյանքդ լուսավոր լինի,
Երջանիկ հույսով միշտ լեցուն լինի,
Իմ կողքին հավետ լինես սիրելիս,
Ժպիտս, հույսս դու ես հոգիս,
Ուզում եմ առողջ լինես քո կյանքում,
Մամ դու գիտե՛ս քեզ ինչքան  եմ  սիրում:


Ամենքիս կյանքը սկսվումա մոր ձայնով,մոր գգվանքով ու ժպիտով.....
Առաջինը նրա աչքերի մեջ ենք նայում,տեսնում աշխարհը իր պատմածով....
Նրա ձեռքերն են բարուրում գրկում,օրորում են քեզ,ու լուռ քնեցնում....
Նրա նուրբ ձայնն ականջիդ հնչում,հեքիաթ է պատմում,ու հավատ ստեղծում....
Նրա  շնորհիվ ենք տառերը գրում,աշխարհ կառուցում,ապրում նրա մեջ....
Նա  մեր կողքին միակ ընկերուհին,միակ խորհրդատու,հավատն իմ միակ....
Նա է ուսուցիչ ամբողջ քո կյանքում,սխալդ ներում, նորից ու նորից....
Նա հավատում,քո նոր ուժերին,որ ու կարող ես,ուժ կա քո գլխին.....
Նա է լույս բացում քո ճանապարհին,ու մութ երկնքում աստղեր ընծայում....
Նա է շենությունը ընտանիքի, արմատը ծառի ու նա է *սուրբը ամեն օջախի*....

Լինես միշտ առողջ մայր իմ սուրբ ու նուրբ,օրհնանքդ վառ լինի միշտ մեր տան վրա,ու միշտ մեր կողքին լինես սիրելիս :Love: 
Ամեն վառված մոմդ թող երջանկացնի,ու քո նպատակը իրական լինի
Աչքերդ փայլը վառ լինի ընդմիշտ,փայլես մեր կողքին հրեշտակ անգին.......

Հ.Գ՝ Ինչքա՜ն քիչ են հրեշտակները իմ կյանքում,ինչ լավա,որ ունեմ ձեզ,ու ճանաչել եմ :Angel:  :Ծաղիկ:  :Kiss: ....

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Lusinamara (14.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), unknown (14.09.2011), Նարե91 (15.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Քանի որ մի քանի օր հետ եմ ընկել,պատմեմ այնտեղից,որտեղ կանգ ենք առել...
*Այսինքն Սեպտեմբերի տասնհինգի առավոտվանից*....

Դե նոռմալ առավոտ էր՝ երեկոյի սպասումներով,տները մաքրեցինք,ու սկսում էին ձաձրանալ ժամերին սպասելով,իսկ պատրաստվելուն դեռ շատ կար,ու հանկարծակի որոշվեց,որ գնում եմ վարսավիրանոց,ու չէի էլ մտածել,ու որոշել,որ պետք էի գնաի,ինքս էլ կարող էի,բայց մամաս :Love: ...հագնվեցի ու արագ տեղ հասա,տեսա,որ ազատ վարսահարդար չկա,ու պիտի տասնհինգ րոպեի չափով սպասեի,ու պիտի սպասեի մի երիտասարդ վարսհարդարի առաջին անգամ՝ նստել սպասում եմ,ու մտքովս հարյուր նախադասուոթյուն անցավ հարցերի շարանով.....ու եկավ իմ հերթը,հիմա մտածում եմ՝  _արժի՞ վստահել,ախր համ ամոթա,համ էլ ուֆ չգիտեմ,ու նստեցի..._
Ու սկսվեեեեեեեեց,էս տղան էնքա՜ն էր խոսում,առանց ինձ ճանաչելու,որ _միացել չէր անջատվում_,ես էլ նստել ու  համեստ ժպտում էի :Blush: ,մենակ մի քանի բառ եմ խոսացել,բայց ինքը՜, էհ, մինչև մազերս սարքեց,հոգիս դուրս եկավ,իրոք նենց անհարմարաություն էի զգում,ու  արագ ուզում եմ դուրս գալ էդտեղից,ու ջղայնացած դուրս եմ եկել էդտեղից,ու տու՜ն...
_Չէ՜ վատ տղա չէր,ու էն թիթիզ ձևեր էլ չէր անում, ուղղակի էնքան էր անիմաստ խոսում,որ գլուխս գնացել էր տեղ,ես հլը վարսավիրանոցում էի...._
Եկա վերջապես տուն,ու արդեն համարյա ժամանակն էր,որ պիտի դուրս գաինք,ու մեր տուն եկավ _մամայիս կուրսեցին_,պատկերացնում եք մինչև հիմա,իրենք գտել են,ու դեռ լավ ընկերուհիներ են :Friends: ,իրանք էլ մեզ միացան,ու գնացիիիի՜իիինք,ու մեզ միացան նաև _Հասուլիկենքսս_,վախ ուտեմ իրա մռութը ես :Nyam:  :Kiss: ,էնքան լավն էր,ոնց վազելով եկավ մոտս,որ գոռացի.
-*Էս ու՞մ հրեշտակնա եկեեել*,-հետո դե ո՞նց են ուրախանում սովորոաբար ռեստորանում՝ պար, քեֆ, ուրախություն :Dance:  :Yahoo: ,էնքան շատ մարդ,ու կենացներ բազմատեսակ,բայց էդքան կենացների մեջ ես մենակ հիշում եմ *մամայիս ընկերուհու բանաստեղծական տողերը նվիրված մայրիկիս*,ու մտածեցի ինչքան քիչ են նմաան մարդիկ...Հետո ամեն ինչը շարունակվում էր....մոռացա՜ ճանապարհին գալուց մամայիս ընկերուհու աղջկան, որի հետ ուզում էինք ճանապարհին զրուցելով ճանաչել միմիանց,ասեց.
-Վա՜յ,ո՞նցոր ուզումա անձրև գա,-ես էլ թե.
-Երանի գար,էնքան եմ սիրում,բայց մեր պարելը կմնար ու չենք կարա պարենք,լավ է թող չգա,-բայց ի՞նչ, արդեն ասել էի ,*երանի՜ գար,շա՜տ եմ սիրում,*երևի մեծ ցանկություն էի արտահայտել,ու տենց հասանք տեղ,տեղավորվեցինք,նվերներ,խառը մառը պահեր,ու......*անձրևևևևևև*,նենց անձրև, որ մտածում էինք վերջ,էսօր սենց էլ կանցի,ու չենք հասնցի ուրախանալ,ու սաղ պտտվեցին ու.
-_Մերինա էլի,որ մի բան ասումա լինումա,ո՞նց էն ծովի կորելը մեր,_«որ ասել էի հավես կլիներ կորել մի երկրում,ու ժամերով ման գալ»,բայց Մերին չգիտեին,որ մի երազանք էլ ուներ,ու եղանակը իմ ուզածի նման նորից  ժպիտ բերեց,անգամ մարդիկ ուժեղ անձրևին տաշի տուշի էին անում,հետո քիչ-քիչ ամեն ինչ ընկավ իրա տեղը,ու ես էսքանից հետո մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում,էս *իմ կոտրած ոտքով*,որ հաջորդ օրը պարզեցի,*ո՞նց եմ էդքան լիաթոք պարել*,ու ուրախացել,բայց  մի հատ ծիծաղելի դեպք էլ եղավ պարելիս՝ նախ մի կին ընկավ դե անձրևն էր մեղավոր,բայց ծիծաղելին սա չի էլի,մի կին էր եկել,որ պարի մեր հետ,դեմ մենք էլ ի՞նչ ասեինք,_հետո՜_....հետոն էն էր,որ էս կինը _առաջարկությունը ձեռքին եկել կանգնել էր,_էն կողմ չէր գնում,լավ էր կռիվ չեղավ,համ ամաչում էի,ուզում էի թողնել բարձրանալ վերև,համ ջղայնացել էի,որ էդ օրով եկել ծնողներիս էին անհանգտացնում,իիիի :Angry2: բայց դե էդ էլ կմնա հիշողություն,թե ինչիա՞ էս տարի իմ հետ սենց դեպքեր լինում :LOL: ....
*Հետո հոգնած տուն եկանք,բազում նվերներով,ծաղիկներով*,այո մեզ տանն էլ էին սպասում,որ հիմա էլ սկայպով շնորհավր էին մայրիկիս ծնունդը :Ծաղիկ: ,ժամը գիշերվա մեկին,ու էդ շորհավորանքներից,ու էնտեղից-էստեղ կենացներից հետո,վերջապես մեր օրն ավարտվեց,ի հարկե մեր ընտանեկան ամփոփումից հետո :Love:  :Tongue: 

Իսկ հաջորդ օրը,ոտքս էնքան էր ցավում,որ որոշեցինք այցելել բշժկին,ու իմացանք,որ իմ ոտքը ոչ թե ուղղակիա ցավում,ու կանցնի,այլ եթե մենք գիպս չդնենք,կարողա երկար շատ երկար տևի :Cray: ,ու այսօր արդեն ես գիպսած ոտքով մեխվել եմ համակարգչիս դիմաց,ու ժամանակ ունեմ էսքանը պատմելու ու գրելու....
վատն էն էր,որ ինձ էն սայլակով իջացրերցին ներքև,ու էս ամոթիիից,չգիտեի, որ կողմը նայեի :Sad: ուֆֆ,երբ ես լավանալու,վաղն էլ տանը հյուրեր ունենք...էհհհ,մենք մեկա ուրախ ենք,ու սպասում ենք վաղու՜ց...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Երբ մտքումս թևածի մի քանի տող,
Ես արդեն հեռու կլինեմ իրականությունից....

----------

Lusinamara (17.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (17.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այս դատարկության ու մենության մեջ
Նոր էջեր ու գույներ եմ ստեղծում,
նոր հեքիաթ ու բույն հյուսում:

----------

Lusinamara (19.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (18.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*էս գրառումս իդեալի գրառումա,ասեցի էստեղ էլ դնեմ,հետո շաատ հետո կծիծաղեմ երևի*



- խենթություններ անելու ցանակությունը,
- համարձակությունը,նպատակասլացությունը,
- ոչ բռիությունը,կոպտությունը,այլ նրբանկատությունը աղջկա հանդեպ,
- քաղաքավարությունը՝ «ջենտլմենությունը»,
- մեծերին հարգելու կարողությունը,
- հաճողախոսություններ անելու կարողությունը,
- համով ու անուշ օծանելիքի բույրը,
- մաքուր մատները՝ չգիտեմ ինչի՞ միշտ առաջինը արտաքինի մեջ սրան եմ ուշադիր լինում,
- մաքրասիրությունը իր իսկ իրերի մեջ,
- երազելու կարողությունը,
- լավատեսությունը,
- բոյով, թիկունքով լինելը,
- դեմքի վրա փոսիկների առկայությունը շաաատ եմ սիրում՝ ժպտալիս
-աչքերում փայլը,հոգու ներդաշնակությունը աչքերի մեջ, և հանգտությունը
- կատակասիրությունը չափի մեջ, նաև լրջության մասին ժամանակին հիշելը,չեմ սիրում մռայլ մարդկանց,չխոսկաններին....



Ուֆ.էս ի՞նչ շատ էր,երևի այսքանը լինի,կատարյալ մարդ կլինի,երևի,...եթե էլի մտքումս ոչինչ չծագի

Շարունակելի....

----------

Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_ Ընկերս_


_Ինչքա՜ն քիչ մարդիկ կան կողքիս,որոնց սրտանց կարող եմ նվիրել էս խոսքը՝ վստահ լինելով,որ չեն ցավեցնի,նեղացնի......_


Մենք բոլորս էլ մեր կյանքում ունենք տարբեեեր ընկերներ,որոնց հետ կարող ենք խոսել,ու թեթևանալ,ուրախ լինել,որ նրանք կան մեր կողքին,բայց ձեզ հարց տվել եք ո՞նց եք ծանոթացել նրանց հետ,այսինքն ծանոթացել ենք տարբեր միջավայրներում ու պարագայում,բայց կա բոլորի մոտ մի ընդհանուր իրար կապող *հաստ թել*,էդ *նույնություննա*,որ երկու անծանոթ մարդկանց կապումա իրար,դարձնում հարազատ ու սիրելի,բնավորության նույնությունը,մտածելակերպի նմանությունը...Տարբեր են մեր ընկերները,տարբեր բնավորություներով ու նախասիրություններով,բայց մտածելակերպի,կամ շարժուձևի մեջ մենք կարող ենք գտնել ընդհանրություն,զգալ որ էդ նույն մարդը թանկ է քեզ համար,ոչ նրա համար, որ գաղտնիք ունես կիսած նրա հետ,այլ որ *կորցնելը ծանր կլինի*,ու ուզում ես միշտ լինի կողքիդ,չնայած էդ մեծ սուտ է,երբեք *ընկերները հարատև չեն լինում*,ես մեծ *ցավով* եմ ասում,որովհետև ինքս քանի անգամ զգացել եմ էս ամեն ինչը,անցել եմ սրա միջով,ու *թերթել եմ էդ էջերը քանի անգամ*.....Մեր ընկերներից ամեն մեկից յուրովի մի գիծ ունենք վերցրած,*ամենքից մի բան ունենք սովորելու*,գողանալու բնավորությունից,և առանց իմանալու էլ մենք ենք նվիրում նրանց մեր բնավորությունից այն, ինչը նրանք են լավը համարում... Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասեմ՝ *մարդը միշտ կարիք է ունենում իր կողքին ունենալու մեկին, ով կլսի,կսփոփի ու կհասկանա իրեն*,մենք միշտ էլ կունենաք թանկ ընկերներ մեր կողքին,սրտացավ ու լավ բարեկամներ մեր թիկունքում.....

Ձեզ եմ նվիրում Ֆորշ-*Ես եմ քո ընկերը* :Love: էս երգը ստիպեց երեկ գիշերը հիշել ձեզ հատ առ հատ,ու չթողնել,որ քնեմ,մտածեմ էս տողերը....


*Լավ եղեք իմ թանկ ընկերներ ու երջանկություն անսհաման թող լինի ձեզմինչև ծերություն կհիշեմ ձեզ,որ ունեցել եմ,ճանաչել եմ....*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ-մեկ  ինքս ինձ մտածում եմ_` *տեսնե՞ս կա մեկը իմ նման,որ էսքաաան շատա սիրում նկարվել*,ու էդ հիմա չի,որ սիրում եմ,ասում են մանկուց եմ սիրել,ու հենց եկելա էդ ժամանակը հենց ասել են «*Մերի նկարում ենք»* ես էնպես եմ ժպտացել,էն որ ասում են* Cheese*,այ էդ ժպիտով էլ նայել եեեմ :LOL: 
Եսիմ է,երևի իմ նման մեկն էլ էնտեղա տանջվում,մտածում կա տենց մեկն իր նման...
Ամեն նկար հիշողությունա իմ համար,ոնց օրագիրսա կապված անցյալիս հետ.....
Ասեցի նկար,ու հիշեցի,ապրեք երեխեք նկարիս համար,ձեր վարկանիշների խոսքերը ուրախացնում էին,ու էն որ բացի ինձանից ծնողներիս նկատմամաբ էլ կաին խոսքեր...Ես ուրախ եմ,որ առանց ինձ ճանաչելու ու տեսնելու կան մարդիկ,որ հարզատի նման են վերաբերվում,խոսում,չնայած, եթե մի քանի տարի առաջ ասեին նման բան գոյություն ունի ես չէի հավատա,որ մարդիկ ինետով կարող են մտերմանալ,ուրախանալ միմիանց ուրախության վրա,լավը ցանկանալ,բայց արի ու տես,որ այսօր ինքս հավատում եմ,ու փոխադարձ ցանականում եմ այն մարդկանց,որոնք լավն են ցանակնում ինձ,չնայած իրական շփումն էլ պետք է չանտեսել....

Այ երեխեք ջան,էնքան գրառում ունեմ անելու,երեկ ամբոոողջ գիշեր չեմ կարողացել քնել,էս տողերը հա մտքովս անցնում էին,հա հեռախոսումս գրում էի,անջատումհա էլի մտքիս մի նյութ էր գալիս :Shok: չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ էր կատարվում հետս.....

----------

Lusinamara (19.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Խառը մտքեր լռությունից ծնված


Երեխեք էնքան օգուտա նշումներ անելը,ու էն ինչը համոզված ես ,որ կմոռանաս գիշերը առավոտյան արդեն վստահ ես,որ ոչինչ չես կորցրել,ու  ասեմ,որ քբել չի էլ լինում,էդ մտքերը էնքան կպտտվեն մտքումս,որ կդառնամ գիժ....

_Էնքան հավեսա,որ տանը վարդեր են լինում մի քանի զամբյուղ,որ ամեն քայլափոխիդ դրանք բուորում են հրաշք բույրով ու ժպիտ բերում դեմքիս....Ճիշտա այսօր մի քանիսն արդեն թորշոմել էին,բայց ես դրանք սիրում եմ պահել,թերթերը չորացնում եմ զամբյուղում,ու հետո երևի մի օր մի բան կմտածեմ_ :Love: 

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ խոսել *իմ սիրելի բառերի* մասին,կան չէ՞ խոսքեր, որոնք լսելիս համ պայծառանում ես,համ ժպիտա գալիս դեմքիդ....

_Արևս, հրաշք, համովս,որը երկկողմանիա,այսինքն ես էլ եմ օգտագործում էլի,«ցավդ տանեմ, մեռնեմ ջանիդ,մեռնեմ սրտիդ »-ջիգյարովների մեջ ,գանձ_

Իսկ այն խոսքերը, որոնցից չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞ ջղայնանում եմ էդ՝

*Ազիզ, ջան-էն որ անունիդ փոխարեն են օգտագործում,բալա* :Bad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2011), unknown (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ-մեկ լռության մեջ էլ բառերը միաձուլվում են մտքում ՝ երգ են հյուսում, խոսում, վիճում, բայց  հոգին միևոնւյնն է նորից ու նորից խոսել է ուզում...._

----------

Lusinamara (20.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (09.10.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (20.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ու՜ֆ, քանի ժամա բացել եմ օրագրիկս,բայց ասելիք չունեմ,չնայած հենց գրում եմ,սկսում եմ երազել,մտածել,ու մտքերս չգիտեմ ո՞նց շարք են կանգնում.....

Այսօր մի բան էի ուզում պատմել,բայց էս անձրևը մեջս ամեն ինչ տակնուվրա է արել, հոգիս խեղճացածա մի տեսակ, մեր Գեայի պատմությունն էլ լրիվ ամեն բան խառնեց մեջս,բայց հրաշալի էր,իսկապես նման պատմությունը կարելի է գրքերում գրել....լավ էէ պատմում եմ....


*Էխ՜խ, մանկությու՜ն մանկությու՜ն*

*Ուրեմն, որ փոքր է՜ի*, այսինքն էն օրը նստած էինք,ու հիշեցինք Մեմեյի փոքրությունը,ու մաման հիշացրեց, որ էն դժվար տարիներին,որ խաղալիք դժվար էր ճարվում, ես խաղալիք ունեի՝ դրանցից մեկը՝ բժիշկ* Այբոլիտն* էր :Love: ,պապայիս նվերը :Rolleyes:  :Kiss:  ու ես հիշեցի,որ էդ իմ ամենասիրելի խաղալիքն էր,որ ձեռքին բաժակ կար ու դեղի շիշ,իբր դեղը լցնում էր ու խմում, դեղն էլ Վալերիանկա,ու աչքերը պտտվում էին,իբր ազդեց էլի...
Մի խաղալիք էլ ունեի *Վանկա-Ստանկա*, էդ քեռիիս նվերն էր ինձ,ու էդ էլ եմ հիշում կարմիր էր ամբողջը ու շատ սիրուն,նաև, երբ մի փոքր էլ մեծ էի պատից բոլոր տիկնիկներս էի կախել, ես չէ մաման :Cool: որ չփչացնեմ էլի,ու ամեն օր հիանում էի, երբ արթնանում էի քնից, հիշում եմ,որ մեկը ունեի ծննդյանս օրն էի էլի պապայիցս  նվեր ստացել,մաման պապան ու աղջիկն էին,շաատ էի սիրում,պապան էնքան սիրուն տիկնիկ էր,ու բառբի էին,իմ ամենասիրելի տիկնիկներից......
Չնայած դրանք հետո հերթով սկսեցի օգտագործել,անգամ պահարն ունեի դրանց համար,իրանց հագուստների համար,ու սիրելի զբաղմունքս էր,անգամ մաման պատմումա,որ երբ փոքր էի ասում էի՝
-*Մամ տիզիվիզը միացրու*,-ու մուլտեր կարող էի ժամերով նայել,ու հետն էլ խոսել ու ինքս ինձ ծիծաղել,-երևի դրա համար եմ հիմա *էսքան ուրախ մարդ*,ու էսքան շատ սիրում մուլտերը.....Անգամ եղելա պապայիս բրիտվան ձեռքրիս մեջ եմ պահել,ինքն էլ չի տեսել,էդ պահին մոտս չի եղել, ու պապաս հազիվա համոզել,որ ձեռքս չսեղմեմ,թե չէ երակներսս :Shok: ու ասումա համոզում էի ահակին ժամանակ,թե չէ կարողա գոռայիր ու փախնեիր,իմանաիր խաղում եմ հետդ...
Հա մեկ էլ մի խաղալիք էլ ունեիր Հոլանդիայից հովազ էր բերել իմ համար պապաս ,էն էլ իմ վայրենի շունը բզիկ բզիկ արեց իրան :LOL: նենց էլ սիրուն էր հովազս, օղորմի :LOL:  :Blush: 
ֆառֆռից տիկնիկներ էլ ունեի,դրանց էլ էի շատ սիրում,անգամ, երբ տանը երեխա էր գալիս,նվիրել եմ,իմ փափուկ խաղակիքներից,դե լաց են եղել,ես էլ :Blush: ...
Ցավում եմ հիմա,որ իմ սիրելի խաղալիքներից ոչինչ չի մնացել,կուզեի գոնե Այբոլիտս լիներ,ես իրան շաատ էի սիրում,ու ուրախանում,երևի հիմա դրա համար էլ դառնալու եմ *բժշկուհի...*

*Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասեմ,խաղալիքները կապ ունեն երեխայի հետագա մասնագիտության ընտրության հարցում.....*

----------

E-la Via (20.09.2011), erexa (21.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (20.09.2011), Նարե91 (20.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ու էս ամեն ինչը գիշերները պտտվում են հողմաղացի նման գլխումս,ու չեն թողնում քնեմ,ուֆֆ, դաժանա էլի, մոտս *դեժավյուա սկսվում ուշ գիշերով* :LOL:

----------

Arpine (20.09.2011), Freeman (21.09.2011), unknown (20.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Էս երջանիկ ու պայծառ օրով ես տանն եմ,ու ոչ մեկ չկա, անգամ  համակարգչի մոտ ամեն ինչ դատարկ ու լուռ է.......

Հայաստանս անկախություն է նշում,ու բոլորին դուրս է հանել տանից,իսկ ես, ես էս էս,ախ  ինչ անուն դնեմ ոտքիս,որ ինձ մի կամ էլ ավելի վատ կարողա և երկու ամսով բանտարկելա տանը,ու....

Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ էլ լինի, մեկա ուրախ եմ,որ Հայաստանի զավակն եմ, ծնվել եմ այստեղ ու հպարտ ասում եմ ես հայուհի եմ,ինչքա՜ն գեղեցիկա են էս խոսքերը,ու ինչքան պարծանք կան էս խոսքերի մեջ.....Մի օր էլ կգա,դու հպարտ կլինես ինձանով երկիր իմ,որ քո զավակն եմ ես....
 Իսկ առավաոտյան քնաթաթախ ավելի աչքերս բացվեցին,երբ տեսա մեր տղաներին, ինչքա՜ն լավն էին ,ու ոնց էինք հպարտանում նաև այդ պահին դիտելով այդ ամանեը,բա ինքնաթիռները եռագույնովուխխխխխխխխխխխխ.........
Հիշում եմ հինգ տարի առաջ ինչքան գեղեցիկ էիր,ու հիմ ինչքան ես փոխվել,օր օրի ծաղկունք ես ապրում երկիր իմ,անցած տարի էլ հրապարակում աչքերս սառել էին,էդ հրաշալի օրը,ես հպարտ եմ քեզանով.......


Խոսքեր չունեմ,ես սիրում եմ քեզ Հայստանս, Հայստանը մենք եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեենք*

Հ.Գ. մի բան անեմ,գոնե կարողանամ դուրս գալ տանից,սենց չի լինի :Cray:

----------

Arpine (21.09.2011), Freeman (21.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (23.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Հոգնեցի՜
Ինձ էս լռությունը խանգարումա, էս միօրինակ ու ձանձրալի նույնությունը՝ ես դրան_ *լռություն եմ անվանել.*.....

*Ասում եմ ձանձրույթը երջանիկների հիվանդությունն է*........


Էհհհհ, չգիտեմ :Sad: .....

----------

E-la Via (22.09.2011), erexa (22.09.2011), Freeman (22.09.2011), Renata (21.09.2011), unknown (23.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_էէէէէէէ, էս ամիսը հայտարաել եմ փորձանքների ու անհաջողությունների ամիս,ու էս ամեն ինչը կատարվում է  ինքն իրեն,առանց կամքի,չնայած փորձանքն ի՞նչ կամքով, ավելի ու ավելի անուշադիր եմ դարձել, ամեն ինչ գնալով կորցնում է իր գույները, ու դառնում անհետաքրիր....Ամեն օր գրեթե մի տեղս ջարդ ու փշուր եմ անում,ամեն օր մի փարձանք ինձ է սպասում, ամեն օր մի մութ ու սև բիծ կա ճանապարհիս,չնայած փորձում եմ անտեսել,բայց........

Մարդ, որ ձանձրույթից իրեն ուրախացնելու համար հագնի իր գեղեցիկ շորերն ու ուրախանա,էդ լրիվ հերիքա, հասկանալու համար,որ կարոտել եմ ու ձանձրանում եմէլ չեմ դիմանում էս հիմար ու անկապ վիճակիս, ոչինչ էլ չի ուրախացնում.....

ՈՒֆ չգիտեմ, պետք է հաղթահարել այս ամենը ու առաջ շարժվել,ինձ ուժ է պետք, որը հիմա բացակայում է, քամվել է մեջիցս...._

----------

Freeman (22.09.2011), unknown (23.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ մեջդ ջնջվում ու փոշիանումա ուրախությունդ,դառնում ես դառը, անհետաքրիր,ու տխուր...Հիասթափված ամեն ինչից, ու ամենքից.....Չես ուզում տեսնել ոչ մեկին,լսել ոչ մեկի մասին,ապրել միայն ամեն օրվա սարդոստայնում.....

Ընտանիք, միայն դու ես կողքիս, դժվար պահիս, մենակ քեզ եմ ուզում տեսնել, ապրել քեզնով...._

----------

Arpine (22.09.2011), E-la Via (22.09.2011), erexa (22.09.2011), Freeman (22.09.2011), Lusinamara (22.09.2011), Renata (23.09.2011), unknown (23.09.2011), Նարե91 (23.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Հոգոց հանեմ,տխրեմ, ինձ պատերով տամ, բայց ինչ օգուտ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի........

Ում մեղադրեմ, ումից ուզեմ էն կոտրված երջակությունս.Ոչ մեկ մեղավոր չի, ես եմ մեղավոր...


Չկամ էլ...._

----------

unknown (23.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ի՞նչ ասեմ, օրագրիկս,էսօր նորից նույննա ամեն ինչ, չնայած մի տարբերությամբ,որ առավոտվանից երջանիկ արթնացել եմ :Love: ,ու շարունակվումա էդ ամեն ինչը, ու քանի տրամադրությւոն կա, ուզում եմ պատմել էլի հիշողություններիցս մեկի մասին,որ էն օրվա գիշերվա մտքերիցս մեկն էր :LOL: 


Երևի բոլորս էլ կհիշենք մեր էն ժամանակները երբ նստում էինք մամաների ու տատիկների հետ նայում սերիլաներ,ու դրանցից մեջից ամենատպավորվածը ու ամենասիրելին իմ մեջ դա «Дикий Ангел »-ն էր Կցորդ 52993 


  որ հենց հնչում էր էս երգը ուր էլ լինեինք,ինչ էլ խաղալիս լինեինք կվազեինք նայելու 

էս երգը մինչև հիմա էլ սիրելի է շատերիս համար, երևի ով իմ տարիքին է,կհիշի,ու սիրում է, և էն ժամանակ միակ դերասանուհին էր *Նատալիա Օռեիռոն*, որ իմ ամենասիրելին էր, ով ամենագեղեցիկն էր ինձ համար, փորձում էինք նմանվել մեզ էլ անվանելով *Միլի* :Blush:  անգամ տետր ունեի, որ  նկարները գնում էինք ես ու քույրիկս ու փակցնում մեջը, կարծես մրցում լիներ երկուսիս միջև,որն ավելի գեղեցիկը կունենա, ու հիշում եմ շաատ շաատ առնում էի միանգամից ինչքան լինում էր խանութում,ու սպասում էի մինչև էդ երբ են նորը բերելու՝ 

Կցորդ 52994՝*  էս մեկը լավ եմ հիշում*,կար տերիս մեջ, ու հիմա էլ տետրս պահել եմ, կարելիա փնտրել որտեղա՞,մի քիչ մանկություն վերադառնամ,երբ մամայիս հետ միասին կազմեցինք տետրս :Rolleyes: ....


Մյուս  ֆիլմերի թվին էր պատկանում «*Gaviota*» ,որ ոչինչ չեմ հիշում ,*«Կնոջ բույրը»**,**«Կասանդրա»*-ն ու էլի նման կինոնոերը, բայց մեկ էլ հավեսով նայել ենք էէէն *Վամպիռ Բռինյոնի* ֆիլմը :LOL: ,որ երկու զույգ եղբայնրե կային,էդ երևի Կնոջ բույրը ֆիլմից էր,հաա *«Ջեյդը,Կլոն»* էս էլ ենք նայել, նաև մեկն էլ կար դերասանահուն հիշում եմ,ֆիլմի անունը չէ.....
Չգիտեմ սրանք բոլորը հիշողությանս մեջ են,չնայած հիմա էլ ոչ մի էդպիսի բրազիլիական սերիալ չենք  էլ նայում, բայդ դե մոլի սերիալ նայողը մնում է նայող,հա հա մինչև հիմա էլ տատիկս, հա ու պապաիկիս հետ էէ :Yes:  :Jpit: ,նստում ու երևի բոլոր ալիքներով մի սերիալ ունեն նայելու,որ հանկարծ մնում եմ իրենց տանը չէ, արդեն ես էլ նստում ու նայում եմ, ու որ տանն էլ ասում եմ «տենա՞ս էս սերիալը ինչ եղավ էէ»,զարմանում են :Shok: , որ էս որտեղից եմ ճանաչում, էդպես էլ վերջին սերիալս եղավ *« Más Sabe el Diablo»* :Rolleyes: ,որն էնքան շատ սիրեցի




Կցորդ 52996
Կցորդ 52995  :Love: - Սա էլ  հավեսով էի նայում, որ չէի կարող չնայել մի օր,չնայելն էլ ծանր էի տանում ::}: ,լավ էր կուրսեցիներիցս նայող ունեի, հարց ու փորձով իմանում էինք վերջը ի՞նչ եղավ տատիների նման :Jpit: , բայց էս վերջերս էլ Ամերիկայիս տատիկից իմանում եմ,որ ինքնել նույնը էնտեղա նայում,չնայած ես շուտ եմ նայել :Sulel: ,իսկ ինքը հիմա,բայց դե :Pardon: ...



*Բաաա,էս էլ մեր մանկության սերիալներն ու սիրելի դերասանները ու դերասանուհիները* :Love:

----------

unknown (23.09.2011), Նարե91 (23.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*  Մենակությու՜ն քեզ կասեեե՜ն*



Մենակություն, երբեք չեմ սիրել, ու չեմ ցանակացել մենակ մնալ, շատ հազվադեպ, երբ մտածել է պետք եղել, երբ կողքի ձայները խանգարել են կենտորնանալու, մտորելու համար, կամ էլ երազելու համար :Think: ....
*Ես ուրախ մարդ եմ, ու մենակությունը միշտ էլ ծանր է եղել ինձ համար* :Not I:  :Bad: , ու ամեն անգամ ուզելուց հետո, մոտավոր մի քանի ժամ անց, զգացել եմ, որ պակասում են  այնձ ձայները որոնց սովոր եմ, որոնք *ամուր ու երջանիկ են դարձրել ինձ*, դե որոշ չափով _ամուր_...
Դե երևի՞ :Think:   գնալով մենք սովորում ենք նրան, ինչի՞ մեջ ապրել ենք երկար ժամանակով,ու ես երկար մնալով մենակ, զգում էի, որ էդ ժամերի մեջ դատարակությունս սկսում է ավելի ու ավելի լցվել՝ մեծացնելով տարածքներն ու չափսերը, ինձ դրանով մենակ մարդ զգացնել տալու համար, ու զգում էի,որ ինձ ուրախություն էր պետք ..._Ձայների ուրախություն_......

Չնայած կմնամ նույն կարծիքին,որ մարդուն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մենակ մնալ է պետք :Mda: , թեկուզ ժամերով՝  նախ *մտորելու*,հետո էլ շրջապատող *աղմուկն* ու* աղաակը*, *ինքն իրեն* ու *ուրախությունը* կարոտելու համար :Yes: ....


Չգիտեմ սկսել եմ փիլիսոփայել :Scenic: , թե ոչ :Pardon: , բայց գրելուս կարոտը լցվեց :Yes: , զգում էի,որ համակարգչիս ստեղնաշարն ինձ է կանչում :Jpit:  :Clapping: 


Հարգանքներով ձեր՝ *Մերի*

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2011), erexa (25.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (09.10.2011), unknown (25.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Չգիտեմ , երեկ էնքան հաճելի էր երեկոյան, ու միամիտ իմ սիրելի ֆիլմն էր ալիքներից մեկով, ես էլ վեր կացա ինձ տաք Մակ դրեցի, անձրև էր գալիս, ու կինոյիս մասին մոռցած՝ պատուհանից վայելում էի  երեկոն...
Ի՞նչն էր հաճելի՞, ամեն ինչը, որ անձրևի ու մակ կոֆեյի բույրը միախառվել էին իրար ու պարուրել էին ինձ...
Չգիտեմ մի տեսակ անսովոր բույր էր,երբեք նման բան չէի զգացել, էս երկու անչափ հաճելի բուրմուքները իմ շնչառության հետ մեկտեղ երաժտություն էին պատրսատել ինձ համար. կարծես  կտրվել էի աշխարհից,ու մեկնել ենթագիտակցութունս, երազներիս աշխարհ......
Էդքան փոքրիկ կտոր, բայց այդքան հեքիաթ իմ համար......Մեջս մի տեսակ լուսավորվեց, նոր ժպիտներ լույս ընծայվեցին, ու մոռացել էի, որ տանն եմ, տնից դուրս գալ չկա, որ քանի օրա, ես մեղադրում եմ ինձ, նեղանում ինձանից, որ ոտքս եմ կոտրել...........
Էս ամեն ինչը թողել էի այնտեղ, իրական կյանքում, ու կտրվել էի ներկայից, մեկնել ապագա՝  նոր հեքիաթի որոնումներով...._

----------

Arpine (25.09.2011), Freeman (01.10.2011), Magic-Mushroom (09.10.2011), unknown (25.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*աաաաաաաաա, էլի բան եմ հիշել մանկությունիցս, որ տանը շաատ են հիշացնում, ուղղակի մեր անդամներից մեկին տեսա մականունը ՝ Մարդակեր, ու....
* 

Փոքր էի էէն մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներն էին, նստած էինք բոլորով մի սենյակում, ինձ թվումա թե հիշում եմ, ու տատաիկիցս հեթիաթների գիրքն էի ուզում, ինքնել որ շաատ կարդացած էր տատիկիս, ու գրքերը սիրում էր խնամքով պահել, ու էդ մեեծ մի քանի  գրապհարանի գրքերը կարդացել էր :Read: , սիրումա, որ լավ պահենք իր գրքերը, լավ վերաբերվենք,մենք էլ ես ու քույրիկս վերցնում էինք նկարնեը նայելու ու պատռում էջերը :Nono: , էդ ժամանակ էլ  պապաս  էստեղ չէր, վերցնում էի հեռախոսը ու իբր զանգում եմ պապայիս բողոքի գիրքս բացելու :Angry2:  :Blush: ՝

-*Տյոմա ջաա՜ն, էս տատին ինձ չի թողում գիրքը վերցնեմ,ու կանչում էի ինձանից գոհ՝
–Մարդակեեեեեե՜եեր, արի տատիին կեր*,-մինչև հիմա էլ որ մեկ-մեկ հիշում ենք տատին ասումա՝
–Չե՞ս հիշում, ոնց էիր ասում, արի տատաիիին կեր :Sad: ,- անգամ եղելա տատիս եկել տեսելա, որ գիրքը ձեռքներիսա, ջղայնացելա թե ո՞վա վերցրել , որ մեկդա, քույրիկս մի տարով փոքրա ինձանից՝ ես գցել եմ իր վրա,ինքը իմ, ու զարմանալին էնա՞ :Xeloq: , թե էդքաաան բարձր գրապահարանից ո՞նց ենք կարողացել վերցնել էդքան հրաշալի ու պուպուշ իմ ամենասիրելի գիրքը, բայց տատին ասումա աչքիս դու էլ վերցրել ես *մուզմուզ ջան* :Jpit:  :Yes: 


Դեեեեեեե,հիմա ի՞նչ հիշեեեմ :Blush: 

Հ.Գ Մերսի մեր ակումբցի  *Մարդակերին* :Hi:  էս պատմությունը հիշացնելու համար :Pardon:

----------

armen9494 (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (25.09.2011), unknown (25.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր 9-րդ* օրնա, որ տանից դուրս չեմ եկել, կարողա կարդացողի համար քիչ լինի, ասի չափազանցնում եմ, բայց կարող եմ այսօր ժպտալ, ես այսօր կարող եմ տանից դուրս գալ, շնչել մաքուր օդը,ու վայելել Երևանս գիշերային լույսերի մեջ :Rolleyes:  :Love: ...
հեչ էլ թե ոտքս չի երևա որ գիպսովա.,ես էլ չեմ կարողանում, համ էլ ժամանակավորա, հո ամբողջ կյանքս սենց չի մնալու յաա :Beee: .....
Նենց եմ ուրախացել, որ հեսա պիտի դուրս գանք տանից, երջանիկի նման ժպտում եմ :Yahoo:  :Ծաղիկ: , նոր պապան ասումա.
-*Ուր տանե՞մ,
-Ու՞ր կուզես պապ ջան, մենակ հեռու տնից,հոգնել եեեեմ........*

*
Ո՞նց եմ կարոտել քեզ Երևանսսս*

----------

E-la Via (25.09.2011), Renata (27.09.2011), unknown (25.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ուխխխխխխխխխ , նենց հավես էր,բայց սկբից  ասեմ մեքենայի մեջ անջատվել էի մի տեսակ, ու մոռացել էի ու՞ր եմ ուզում գնալ, քաղաքից ո՞ր տեղն եմ ուզում :Blink: , մոռացել էի քաղաքիս մասին ամեն ինչ, թե ո՞ր հատվածում եմ սիրում զբոսնել :Unsure: , ու տենց քնաթաթախ հասանք Պռոսպեկտ, Սայաթ Նովա ,ու էդտեղ արթնացա, որ ուզում եմ կանգնեք,ու հենց էդտեղ էլ իմ սիրած տեղն է.....
Իջանք Հյուսային պողոտա ու լսվում էր, որ համերգ էր, մեր բակով անցնող երեխաներից էլ զգում էի որ համերգ են գնում, ճիշտն ասած դողացնում էի, բայց հետո էդ ցուրտ գնալով դառնում էր ավելուավելի հաճելի, քիչ քիչ իջնում էինք ու նկատում էի մարդկանց  :Shok:  էսքան էլ չէ, բայց միևնույննա զարմացած հայացքները, որոնցիցավելի տհաճություն էի զգում, խանգարում էի վայելելու իմ զբոսանքը,այսքան օրերիս բաղձանքը,  մի պահ իսկապես տրամադրությւոնս ընկել էր, հետո արդեն համերգին հասանք,ու դեռ հեռվից զգում էի, որ *Դորիանսն էր երգում*,ու մի տեսակ երաժշտության մեջ էի խորացել, էդ բարձր երաժշտությունը դուրս գալիս էր, որ կոկորդումս էր լցվել, ու մտածեցի, որ կարող եմ լսել ռոք,երևի ոչ ծանրը, միևնույննա հաճելի էր, հետո գոռոցները դարձան ոչ հաճելի  ականջներիս,ու նորից շարունակվեց զբոսանքը գիշերային Երևանով....
Ցուրտն էլ արդեն զգացնել չէր տալիս իրեն, մենակ մարդկանցից էի նեղվում, չոի ուզում տեսնել ոչ մեկին, ոնց որ ինվալիտի տեսած լինեին, ես էլ  նենց էի քայլում ոնց որ ոչինչ չէր եղել, դրա համար էլ հիմա ոտքս ավելի ուժեղա ցավում, երևի շատ զբոսնեցի, չնայած հիմա երջանիկ եմ շաատ :Love: ....
էս անգամ լռիվ մանրամասն է ստացվել,ուֆֆ գնացի էէէ,տխրել եմ :Sad: .....երբա լավանալոււո՜ իիի


*Հետաքրիրա մարդ կարա համ ուրախ լինի, համ էլ տխուր.....էդ ինչիցա,ու ո՞նցա ստացվում*

----------

Lusinamara (25.09.2011), Renata (27.09.2011), unknown (26.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Цветовой тест Люшера*՝  հետաքրիր էր, որոշեցի անցնել ու սա էլ արդյունքերը :Love: 





*Жаждет интересных и волнующих событий.Слишком развито воображение, любит фантазировать и мечтатьпризнании и понимании со стороны близких ему людейОдарен  богатым  воображением и чувствененЧто-либо необычное или связанное с приключениямЖелание распоряжаться своей судьбойHенавидит однообразие и заурядностьему трудно признавать свою неправотуТребование независимости и совершенства.Стремление избегать критики и предотвращать какие-либо ограничения свободы его действий и самому определять свою  судьбу, когда он имеет дело с другими, пуская в ход личное обаяние.Хочет,  чтобы  его  ценили  и уважали и пытается найти это в близком и спокойном общении, основанном на взаимном уважении
.*




Հ. Գ էսքան ճիշտ ու  ինձ նմաաաան :Shok: ասեցի դնեմ էստեղ, որ հիշեմ ինձ :Love:  մարդ ես կարողա հետո փոխվեմ, բայց չեմ ուզում :Wink:

----------

Renata (27.09.2011), unknown (26.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոր ծնունդտ քուրիկի «չախկալ»  հրեշտաաակ...*
*Իմ ուժ ու թիկունք,դու իմ պարծանք ......
Աշխարհում բոլոր բարիքները լինեն քեզ, ու սիրած իմ՝ քո ժպիտը անպակաս լինի դեմքիցդ  իմ լույս հրեշտաակ........



Թվում էր խոսքերս լռելու էին այսօր,մտածում էի չեմ կարողանա շնորհավորել, չնայած երեկ 12ից մինչև հիմա մեջս ցնծումա ամեն ինչ, որ ծնվել ես. ու մինչև հիմա էլ աչքիս առաջնա էն պուճուրիկ մռութիկդ, որ դեռ 6 տարեկան էի, ու լույս լցրեցիր տունը մեր լացովդ մաքուր ու ջինջ......
Էնքան հրաշքա, որ մամայից ու պապայից բացի,որ ասում են աչքիս առաջն աա էէ,որ փոքր էր, որ քուրիկնելա ասում էդ ամեն ինչը, որ հիշումա փոքրությունդ, էն չախկալ սիրուն աչիկներդ,որ մենակ դու ունեցար, ու մնաց մինչ հիմա, էն համով խոսքերդ, որ բլբլում էիր,ու Մերիին էին կանչում հասկանալու համար քեզ,էն ճվվոցդ որ նենց էիր գոռում քիչ էր մնում պատուհանները չաք տային, ես դա էլ եմ հիշում, ոնց  եմ չուզենալով օրորել քեզ՝ ամոթ Մերինն.որ մի անգամ տիկնիկովս նենց վախացրեցի, նենց տրիվոգա գցեցիր, ամբողջ տունը եկավ վրես ջղայնանալու, ես էլ ինչի՞ էի ուրախանում,որ չգիտեմ էլգիժ եմ եղել էլի, մի անգամ էլ էնքան  խուտուտ տվեցի, ու ոնց էի ուրախանում, որ ուրախացնում եմ քեզ,ու քեզ խուտուտ տալուց հետո էլ նենց գոռոցդ գցեցիր, որ էլի սկսեցին վրես ջղայանանալ, դե մի կողմից էլ լավ չէր էլի մեծ լինելը, տան մեծի պիտակը վրան կրելը......... ծանր գործ էր....
Կամ էլ դնում էի գոքիս ու խնոցի անում, իջացնում ու բարձրացնում, բա հիմա կարամ էնքան ես մեծացեեեեեեեեել.....ամեն օր կկանգնես ու կչափես հասել ես բոյիս, թե չէ, էդ ժամանակ էլ հպարտությունս ինձ ուտումա քո համար հրաշքս.....
Բայց հիշի քուրիկդ , միակդ  սիրումա քեզ ու կհպարտանա քեզանով միշտ,ամբողջ իր կյանքում՝ ո՞նց են քեզ ասու՜մ ՝ մեր տան սյունը ՝ էն սիրուն աչքերիդ երջանկությւոն թող լինի արևս, միշտ էսպես լավ սովորես, լավ մարդ դառնաս, էլի շարունակ հպարտ լինեն քեզանով  սիրում եմ քեզ.....*

----------

Freeman (01.10.2011), unknown (27.09.2011), Նարե91 (27.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Նվիրում եմ իրաա՜աան


աաաաաաաա,ո՞նց չեմ սիրում ամաչկոտ ու չխոսկան :Bad:  մարդկանց ,ու ոչ թե ամաչկոտ աղջիկներին, այլ հասուն մարդու, տղամարդու, որ ընտանիքի տեր լինելուց բացի, կին ունենալուց բացի,աղջիկ է դաստիարակում, ախր ի՞նչ կա ամաչելու մեեծ մարդ ես,լավ ջահել մարդ ես,բայց մեծ ես չէ՞....ու խոսքը մեր նոր ծանոթներից մեկի մասինա,ու էնքան ամաչկոտա, ա՞խր էդքան մեր տունա եկել, մեզ ճանաչումա,էլի նոր մարդա բայց ոչ մի քանի օր, մի քանի ամիսա գիտենք իրար ընտանիքներով, էդքան միասին սենյակ սենյակի դիմաց ապրեցինք, հանգստացանք միասին, ու էսքանից հետո մարդ ամաչի, ախր ջղայնանալույա էէ, եղբայրդ, որ իմ տարիքինա՝ իրա բռիությամբ ու կոպտությամբ տվել անցելա քեզ, ախ էդքան տարբեր իրարից...
Մարդ, որ ամաչի ինչ որ մի բան ուտի, որ միասին մի սեղանի հաց ենք կերել, կամ էլ ամաչի խոսա, նստի ու նայի պատերին,էհհ,ասա երնե՜կ մեզ էլի :Fool: .....
ես ինքս ամաչկոտ մարդ եմ,բայց սենց հաստատ չեմ, որ մարդուն վատ իրավիճակի մեջ գցեմ, չիմանան ինչ հյուրասիրեն :Unsure:  , էդքանից հետո էս մարդը մենակ մի բաժակ ջուրա ուզում,հա հա մենակ մի բաժակ սառը ջուր....
Բա իրա չխոսկանությունը, լրիվ մարդու հունից հանումա :Angry2: , հա ինչքան սուս մնաս, էլի ես շատա խոսացող եմ, բայց հա սուս ես մնում, մարդը մոռանումա խոսա, ինչիա՞ եկել,ումա՞ ուզում....
իրան պիտի խոսացնես, որ խոսա :Dntknw:  , այ քեզ բան մարդը հյուրա գալիս, նայումա պատերին, կամ էլ հեռուստացույցին, ու գնումա տուն, ախր հեռուտացույց էլ չունենան ասեմ հաա ::}: .......
էհ չգիտեմ, երևի վատն եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ ասում, ասում եմ էն ինչ մտածում եմ, բայց էս մարդը տարօրինակա :Dntknw: .....

հ.գ ՝ հաա,չմտածեք անհյուրընկալ եմ, ընդհակառակը, ուղղակի նման մարդկանց կարող ես ժպիտով ընդունել, սպասել, ուրախանալ, բայց վայրկայանական նման մարդիկ  :Acute: կարող են հունից հանել քեզ, ու սուս ու փուս տուն գնալ ::}: ....

----------

Freeman (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (27.09.2011), unknown (27.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*...Երբ կոկորդումդ կանգ է առնում հարցերիդ պատասխանները, կամ մնում է լեզվիդ ծայրին, թվում է կյանքդ էլ կանգ է առել ժամերով, այն ինչ վայրկյան է ինչ ապրում ես ամենը...
***
Երբ լռության մեջ խոսքեր ես փնտրում, գտնել ես ուզում էդ ջերմությունը....պետք չի, ավելի ցավալիա, քան ոչինչ էլ չիմանալը.....
***
Երբ որոշես խոսել, ինձ էլ ասա, որ կարողանամ լսել...
***
Թվաց թե սրանք կապ չունեն իրար հետ, սխալվում ես....
*


Մարդիկ ինչի՞ են էս տողերից մտածմունքների մեջ ընկնում,որ գրառող անողը, ախչիիիի՜ կարողա սիրահարվածաա.......
Էհհ, դե արի բացատրի, որ իմ մոտ սենց դեպքերն ու տողերը հազար պատճառից կարող են առաջանալ մտքումս,ու տանջել, դուր ժայթքելու տեղ ուզել, ու էլ չդիմանալ ու ....արտահայտվել բառերի տեսքով.......Չնայած շաատ դժվարա բացատրելը նման մարդկանց.... Դե բայց տողերս էլ, ամենաշատը զայրույթից կարողա լինի, ու չհասկանամ էլ ու՞մ դեմա ուղղված, եսիմ լինումա չէ մեկ-մեկ, որ չգիտես ինչի՞ կամ հավես ունես ջղայանանլու, կամ էլ տխրելու, ու սենց տողեր ոչ թե հորինելու, այլ դրանք գալիս են միանգամից առանց հարցնելու.....

Բայց պարապ մարդիկ մտածում են...ըհըընն,օհօօօ ուրեմն սիրահարվածաա :LOL:  բայց մեկա ես սիրում եմ,որ սիրահարված չլինելով կարող եմ ասել, ու գրել նման տողեր, ուխխխ

Մի ծանարցրեք ձեր առանց այդ էլ հոգնած ու տանջված, հանգիստ ուղեղները, կարիք չկա, հանգիստ ապրեք էլի :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (27.09.2011), Renata (27.09.2011), unknown (27.09.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (30.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երկու գույներ մեկ էջ դարձած,
Երկու աշխարհ մեկում ձուլված,
Անմեղ հակում մեկը մյուսի,
Ու նոր բացում արշալույսի...*


Սիրում եմ անավարտ թողնել տողերս, չնայած երբեմն միտքս ինքն է մնում անավարտ, ինձ էլ թողնում կես ճանապարհին :Think: ....Սիրում եմ, որովհետև այսօր կարող եմ շարունակել ուրիշ, վաղը ուրիշ կերպ.....Ու չգիտեմ ինչի՞ հաճելիա էս ամեն ինչն ինձ,ինչու՞,  որովհետև *ամեն օր աշախարհս կարող եմ կառուցել տարբեր կերպ, բայց  հիմքն ու առաստաղը նույնը թողնելով*, հետո ստեղծածս իրար վրա  բերելուց հետո ես տարբեր ֆիգուրներ երբեք չեմ ստանա....

*Ամեն ինչ միշտ ներդաշանկության մեջ*......

----------

Arpine (27.09.2011), E-la Via (27.09.2011), erexa (28.09.2011), Lusinamara (27.09.2011), Renata (28.09.2011), unknown (28.09.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (30.09.2011), ՆանՍ (28.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Լինենք երջանիկ, ժպտանք աշխարհին, հավատանք հրաշքներին....._

----------

E-la Via (30.09.2011), Inna (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (29.09.2011), unknown (29.09.2011), Նարե91 (29.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ի՜նչ ուրախ օր էր երեկ, չնայած մինչև էդ մտածում ու տանջվում էի, ի՞նչ եմ հագնելու :Think: , ու էդ էն հարցերից չի, որ մինչ ծնունդ մտածում ես, էս դեպքում ուրիշ էր, հարմար ոտքիս հագնելու մի բան կար ՝ էդքան ունեցածիցս :Sad: ,  ու դրան պիտի հարմար մի բան  գտնեի, ու երկար տանջվելուց հետոո  :Yahoo: ուռաա՜ իմ սիրելի հանգիստ ու սպորտային ոճով, չէէ սպորտ հագուստով չէի, հարմար ջինսեր, վերնաշապիկ, ու...տենց թիթիզ հարմար աքսեսուարներ, բայց մինչ հասնելը տեղ անհանգստութունից սիրտս դփդփում էր, հասնելուն պես ամեն ինչ վերացավ՝ փոխարինվելով միլիոնավոր ժպիտների ....մոռացա աել, սիրում եմ ծնունդ գնալիս, երբ ծաղիկները ինքս եմ բռնում, նվերից բացի :Love: -էս մեկը հ.գ էր.......
Միշտ էլ սկզբում անհանգիստ ես լինում, թեկուզ, եթե ճանաչում ես մարդկանց ու տեսել ես քանի անգամ,ու կապ էլ չունի որ հարազատ են, մեկա անծանոթ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ճնշողա իմ համար :Wink: .......Դե հետո ո՞նցա լինում, ք_եֆ, ուրախություն, պար ծիծաղ, կատակներ,ու էլի միլիոնավոր ժպիտներով, մի քիչ էլ գինիոր իմ մոտ այտերի կարմրությունա լինում, ու սկսում ես խեղդվել օդի ու տոթի պակասից......._
_Բայց գիտեք ի՞նչ եմ հասկանում, գնալով հոգիս ուտողները շատանում են_, ճիշտ են ասում էլի ի՞նչից փախնում ես էդ ժամանակ էլ գալիս ու կպնումա գլխիդ....Հետո էլ արդարանում են, թե *շա՜տ սիրելուցա* :Beee:  , ա՛յ մարդ,էդ ասա ես սիրել չգիտեմ հա՞ ուրեմն, եթե նեռվեր չեմ ուտում,կամ էլ  կճմթում .ու ինչքա՜ն ախպեր ունեմ էէ, իրանք իմ նեռվերի հաշվին առոք փառոք շնչում են :Shok:  :Angry2: .....էհ...Գոհ եմ ձեր տենց սիրելուց, ես կոպտության սիրահար չեմ :Cool: ....որ նեվռայնայնայցնեք, հետո էլ ասեք ախր շաաատ եմ է սիրում.....իյըըը :Nono:  բայց մեկա ես իրանց սիրում եմ,դաժե տակ :Wink: 

Ամենահավեսը էսքանի մեջ միշտ էնա, որ *ուրախությունից կուշտ տուն ես գալիս, էդ կուշտ լինելն էլ ուշ ժամի գալնա էլի...*


Հաա համ էլ իմ հարցազրույցին եմ պատրաստվում :Love:  , լուրջ դեմքով ու նոթատետրով եմ գնալու :LOL:  :Tongue:  Ամելիիիիի :Love:  :Kiss: ՝ խոստանում եմ անկեղծություն մինչև վերջ :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (30.09.2011), Lusinamara (29.09.2011), unknown (29.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Գրքեր, թղթեր իմ սեղանին, խառը վիճակ իմ հոգու մեջ.....


Անցողիկա ,կանցնի երևի :Wink:

----------

Arpine (30.09.2011), E-la Via (30.09.2011), Inna (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (29.09.2011), unknown (30.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Սենյակների մթությունը ճնշողա, օդը կանգնելա.....
Արդեն արև եմ ուզում, ինձ խանագրումա էս ամեն ինչը տանից դուրս գալու համար........ :Sad:

----------

unknown (30.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Էլի թեթև տանեմ, դե տունն եմ, ի՞նչ եմ տեսնում որ :Dntknw: , բայց էսօր հազիվ փորձեցի տանից դուրս գալ, երջանիկ ժպիտով ու ուրախացած գնում էի տատիկենց :Ծաղիկ: , հա դե էլի տեսնում եմ մարդկանց աչքերը, ու էնքան տհաճա չեք պատկերացնի :Bad:  :Sad: , ես ավելի վատ դեպքեր եմ տեսել, բայց էնպես եմ աշխատել նայել, որ դիմացինս չնեղվի՝ իմ զարմացած հայացքից, ես աշխատել եմ ցույց չտալ էդ ամենը, չի փոխվել դեմքիս արտահայտությունը...
Վերջը ու՞ր հասա՜նք, հաա. գնում եմ տատիկենց ճանապարհին մի աղջիկ տեսա,* (ոնցոր կարմիր գլխարկը պատմեմ* :Jpit: ), մեկ էլ էս էն իմ մանկության ամենալավ ոտանավորնա, *մեկ էլ դեմի ձորակից գայլն է կտրում վերևը*, դեռ  սրա մասին էլ կպատմեմ, էս աղջիկը պիտի գա որ կողքովս անցնի, ես էլ իմ համար սպորտային հագուստով  գնում եմ, տենամ էս աղջիկը նենց դեմքովա նայում, յանիմ էս ո՞վ էէէր, հլը ոտքըը, ափսոս իրա դեմքին համապատասխան վատ սմալիկ չունենք, թե չէ կդնեի :Sad:  :Aggressive: , դուք էլ կզզվեիք,  ես էլ ինձ չկորցրեցի, տեղից ջղայնացել էի մարդակնց վրա, ընեեեեեեեենց մի հատ հայացաք գցեցի, ու անթարթ նայեցի, էս աղջիկը էն, որ շփոթված գլուխը այս ու այն կողմ են է անում,ու նայում դիմացը :Sulel: , ու դեմքը փոխում, իբր ինքը չէր, ոչ էս, ոչ էլ էն կողմ եկավ ու արագ կողքովս անցավ :Yes:  :Beee: ....
Եկել եմ տուն պատմում եմ, եղբորս դասից էր եկել, ասումա մամաա ես պատկերացրի դու ինչ դեմք ես արելլ :Aggressive:  :Black Eye: երևի պատկերացրեց ,որ իմ նոնոո :Nono:  դեմքերիցա :Angry2:  :Blush: 
Իյը, հլը բա դրան տեսեք, բա լավ եմ արել, ինչքան կարող եմ համեստ լինել, ինքը նայվածքըըը :Beee:  ::}: համ էլ ես ոչինչ էլ չեմ արել :Sulel: 


Դե սենց էլի, մտածում էի ոչինչ չկա ասելու, լի ունեմ նյութեր, կմնա վաղվա համար....Իսկ պատմությանս համար շատ ուրախ եմ, միամիտ ծագեց մտքումս ժամը 3:30, ոնց որ մեկը թելադրեր ինձ, ես էլ արագ գրեցի, ու էսօր էլ արդյքունը, ուրախ եմ,որ անտարբեր ու լուռ չմնաց...Ինձ վարկանիշ պետք չէր, ես ուրախ էի, բոլորի կարծիքների համար էլ, բոլորն էլ դրական :Wink: .....

Դեե, բարի գիշեր օրագրիկս, մնաց վաղը :Wink:

----------

armen9494 (01.10.2011), Freeman (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (01.10.2011), unknown (01.10.2011), Նարե91 (01.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր փայլում եմ,
Վաղը կտխրեմ,
Մյուս օրը կժպտամ,
Հետո էլ լաց կլինեմ.....*


Սա է ավաղ կյանքի օրենքը.....
_Երբեմն էլ էսպիսի մտքեր են թևածում.........հարատևություն մտքերիս, որ օգնում են ապրել ու հուսալ. հասկանալ ու երջանիկ լիել:_

----------

E-la Via (01.10.2011), Freeman (05.10.2011), Inna (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (01.10.2011), unknown (01.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ես միրգ օրվա մեջ էնքաան քիչ եմ ուտում :Sad: , դրա տեղը շոկոլադ լինի վռազ կուտեմ :Nyam: , բայց միիիրգ, բոլորը կուտեն ես խելոք կնայեմ, ու էդ էլ նոր եմ սկել միրգ ուտելը,էն էլ էնքաան քիչ, բայց ոնց որ հաճույքով.....Քիչ քիչ սովորում եմ երևի, դրա հետ կապված՝

***

Երբ փոքր էի, պապայիս տատիկի գյուղ էին ինձ տարել, մինչև իմ առաջին սեպտեմբերի մեկը էլի, հիշում եմ *Կատուշ* տատիկի այգում շաատ ծառեր կային, ես էլ հիշում եմ մի միրգ եմ կերել, բայց միայն համն ու հոտն է բերանումս մնացել, քիմքիս վրա :Rolleyes: , էնքան անուշաբույր ու լավն էր, ու վերջերս էլ լավ 1 տարի առաջ էլ նույն ծառից կերա մրգից, բայց էնքան չեմ կերել, ամոթելա անունն էլ չգիտեի ի՞նչ է..... 
Էս քանի օրա անուշ անուշ _դամբուլ « Սալոր »_ եմ ուտում :Tongue: .....Սա էր էն *հեքիաթային ու իմ քիմքին հաճելի, դյութիչ բույրով էն երազանքներիս ու մանկություն տանող միրգը....*

***                    

Մեկ այլ պատմություն էդ օրերից, էդ նույն ժամանակ էնքան միամիտ էի , հիմա էլ ոչինչ :Smile: , գնում էի մոշի ծառերից մոշ ուտելու, ու կհիշեք* «Բաբլ»* մաստակներ կաին, որ ինքս շաատ էի սիրում, համը լավն էր :Love: , չափսն էլ զատո էնքան մեծ էէէր... մի օր էլ արթնացա ու վազեցի այգի մոշ ուտելու, տեսնեմ թփի վրա էդ մաստակը. :Shok: 
-*Տատի՜, հլը տե՛ս ,տերևի վրա էր դրված, էս ո՞րտեղից,*- տատիս էլ էնքան ուրախ, ժպիտով նայում էր, ու էնքան ուժեղ ծիծաղ էր բռնել իրան,որ  չէր էլ կարում ասեր որտեղից: 
Մենք երեքով էինք, ես, իմ տատիկը, ու պապայիս տատիկը, սկզբում մամաս ու պապաս էլ կային, հետո ինձ թողեցին տատիկի հետ ու եկան տուն՝ Երևան:
Մի օր էլ նման օրերից արթնանում եմ, ու անկողնուս մեջ եմ գտնում նույն մաստակից.
-*Տատիի նորից եմ գտել տե՛ս* :Shok: ,- (ու էդ րոպեներին զարմանքս ու ուրախությունս էնքան մեծ էր, որ տատին անընդհատ նման կատակներ էր անում): Ու առաստաղին էլ մեծ անցք կար փեջի խողովակի համար, տատին էլ շատ չմտածեց :LOL: .
*- Բալես նայի վերև, էդտեղից են գցել.....*
Նույն օրերից մեկն էր արթնացա, աչքերս տրորեցի,  ու ի՞նչ տեսնեմ՝ վազի մեջ մեկ ամբողջ  տուփ «Բաբլ» մաստաակից :Think: 
*- Տաաատիիիիիիի, գտելե եեմ, գտել եեեեեեեեեմ....*
 Էդ ամառվա օրերս երբեք չեմ մոռանա, էնքան շատ հիշողություններ կային՝ *եղինջները*, որ ամեն Աստծո օր ոտքերս հալ ու մաշ էին անում, ինձ էլ հույս էին տալիս թե *առողջարարա*, *հավի թողած, ածած ձուն*, որ գտնում էի ու աշխարհով մեկ լինում ՝ էդ էլ իմ համար արված, որ երջանիկ լինեմ :Smile: , ես էլ ուրախ-ուրախ համ կանչում էի աչքալուսանքի, համ էլ ասում.
*- Տատի Հովոն շատա սիրում ձու, կհավաքեմ, կտանենք Երևան*,- Հովոն էլ մի տարեկան երեխա, 98 թիվն էր, չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞ եմ էդպես ասել, բայց էնքան լավ եմ հիշում, որ հանուն իրա էի հավաքում դրանք, ու վերջում էլ տուն գալուց մոռացա պատուհանի գոքին :Sad: : Հիշում եմ գիշերային *լուսատիտիկներին*, որ ոնց որ հեքիաթ լինեին, նենց լավն էին, ուրախ եմ, որ ինքս նման միջատների եմ տեսել: Պառկում էինք դրսում իրենք տատիներով զրուցում էին, ինձ էլ երևի ձեռքի հետ խաբում, ու լուսատիկտիկներին էինք նայում՝ Էդ ժամանակվանց եմ երևի սկսել *երազելս* :Smile: ....
Հետո էլ գնացինք բարեկամներից մեկի տուն, էնտեղ էլ մի տատիկ կար ինձ համար *պեչենի աղջիկ- տիկնիկ էր թխել*, ու երբ վերջին անգամ գնացի ոնց որ մանկությունս վերադարձած լինեի, մտել էի սենյակներն ու սենյակի բուրմունքը, էդ աստիճանները, աթոռները որ իր թոռնիկներինն էին, փոքր ու էլի հեքիաթի,ց բոլորը կային, ու չգիտեմ էլ էդ պահին ինչքա՜ն երջանկություն էի ապրում, էդ լրիվ ուրիշ անծանոթ ու խորթ զգացումա, ու էնքան հաճելի:
Եկել էի Երևան, մամայիս անչափ կարոտած, հասանք տեղ տատիկիս ձեռքի տոպրակը հանկարծակի պատռվեց, եկա տուն տանելու նորը, բայց ի՜նչ տանել, մամային տեսա թռա գիրկն ու գյուղի բարբառով  խոսում էի, մամայի հայացքը տեսնեիք :Shok:  իյաա ես ի՞նչ ձև ես խոսում, ես էլ սկսեցի ամաչել, շուտ էլ երևի փոխեցի :Blush:  խոսակցականս, դե դպրոց պիտի գնայի, իսկ պիտույքներս ինձ էին սպասում կրկնակի երջանկություն ապրեցի....*Լոռիի* բառբառով էլ խոսում էի :Jpit: 


*Հ. Գ Չեք պատկերացնի ինչքա՜ն պատմություններ ունեմ պատմելու, որ թանկ հիշողություններ են ինձ համար.....Կմնա մյուս անգամ, թե չէ էսօր ուզում էի մինչև հոգնելս գրեի, բայց լավա, ամեն օր մի հետաքրիր նյութ մինչև սպառվելը կամ մինչև հիշողությանս կորուստը*

----------

Freeman (05.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (02.10.2011), Նարե91 (03.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Առավոտվանից թարսություններ, հետո զբոսանք, բայց սկզբում լրիվ անկապ իմ համար, անգամ փողոցներին նայելս չէր գալիս, որ միշտ հիացմունքով էի վայելում այդ պահերը, հետո էդ վիճակին մենակ օգնեց եկեղեցին, ու աղոթքը Տեր Հոր, որին սպասում էի վաղուց, էնքան հանգստություն եկավ հոգուս վրա, ոնցոր լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ լինեի, դուրս էի եկել ու ուրախանում էի եղանակի վրա, որ մինչ այդ էդքան ցուրտ էր իմ համար.... հետո իմ սիրելի զբոսանքը, ու ուրախությունս չուշացավ՝  հասցրել եմ լինել Աբովյան քաղաքում, դե երկար ճանապարհին էլ կարոտել էինք ընտանիքով, էնտեղ արդեն Աբովյանն  իր բնությամբ ու ծառերով շատ սիրեցի, հետո նորից Երևան, նորից զբոսանք, սրճարան, տաք կապուչինո ցրտին, նենց հաճելիա կողքիդ չկան մարդիկ, զարմացած դեմքեր, հայացքներ հագուստիդ, ու բոլորը զարմացած.....Ուֆֆ չեմ սիրում էլի, հո զոռով չի.....
Իսկ վերջում էլ ես իմ ձեռքով վերջ տվեցի գիպսիս 15 օրյա պատմությանընենց էլ դուխով արեցի.....
Դե տեսնենք վաղը բժիշկս նույն ժպիտով կասի՝  «ապրե՛ս, կպելա ոսկորդ, դու լավացել ես», թե կտան էլի կջարդեն իմ իսկ բարօրութայն համար, որ հետագայում լավ լինի......
Չգիտեեեեեեեեմ, սենց հարցիս պատասխանին կսպասեմ, մինչև առավոտ.......
Երանի՜ երանիս իրականանա....*

Օրն ավարտվում է իսկ ես նոր եմ պատմում, բայց դե Հասուսլ էր հյուր եկել, ոնց չգնայի իրամ մոոտ :Love:

----------

Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (03.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Պատուհանից նայում եմ երկնքին  սպիտակ ամպեր՝  երևի անձրև պիտի գա,  շան թաթիկների հետքերը անցած անձրևից մնացած, գենտնին ընկած տերևներ, որոնց մինչ այդ քամին այս ու այն կողմ էր անում, պատուհանիցս այն կողմ տխրություն, մարդիկ տաք հագնված, մրսած աշխատում են......._Իսկ ես այս կողմից  շարունակում եմ ժպտալ, էսօր ուրախ օր էր ինձ համար, ու կդիմանամ մինչև վերջ :Yes:  :Rolleyes: .....
Ինձ թեթև եմ զգում, երջանիկ եմ :Smile:  իմ երանին իրականացավ, դե լավ  կեսը, բայց  իրականացավ :Wink:

----------

Lusinamara (03.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (03.10.2011), Նարե91 (03.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երբևէ տեսել ե՞ք, չնայած չեմ կարծում ոչ մեկ այցելած չլինի բժկի ու ուշադիր լսած չլինի իրեն...
Բայց, զգացել ե՞ք, թե ինչքան հաճելիա կողքից նայել բժշկին, լսել խորհուրդներն ու հավատալ որ լավ կլինի, ձեռք բերել հանգստություն, որը ոչ ամենքին է տրված՝ կարողանալ ազդել մարդու հոգեբանության վրա, մտնել մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհ ու ստեղծել հավատք նրա ներսում........
Ինքս մի քանի անգամ տեսել եմ նման լավ բժիշկների- «լավ»-ը իրոք իրա ամենածանր առումով, մարդ տեսակը իր մեջ գագաթնակետում.....
Էնքա՜ն ուրախ եմ, որ թեկուզ քիչ, բայց գրագետ ու լավ բժիշկներ ունենք Երևանում.....
Առողջություն և ձեզ լավ մասնագետներ.....**


Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ ավարտեցի, ու նոր հիշեցի, որ այսօր բժիշկների տոնն է, թե ո՞րտեղ չգիտեմ, բայց շնորհավորում եմ մեր ակումբի բժիշկներին StrangeLittleGirl, MagicMushroom, և Գեա՜
*

***

Այսօրվա իմ բժիշկն էլ  շատ օգնեց ինձ, ոտքիս համար, ու ուրախացրեց, իրա շնորհիվ է որ այսօր ուրախ եմ, ու մինչև վերջին օրը էսպես կմնամ, անգամ մեր քոլեջի դասախոսներից էր, պարզվում է :Think: , ու հարցրեց էլ վիրաբուժությանդ դասախոսն ով էէ, ասեցի, փաստորեն հիշողությունս սկսել է դավաճանել ինձ :Sad: ,  ու էսօր էնքան հարցախեխդ արեցի որ.... :LOL:  :Angry2: խեղճ պապիկ, բայց *շնորհակալ եմ իրան, զգում էի կարծես իմ բարի պապիկն է հասկացող ու լավ մարդ*....


*Երանի՜ մի օր ես էլ լինեմ ձեզ նման, ու ինձանով էլ մարդիկ հպարտանան կողքից*

----------

Arpine (03.10.2011), E-la Via (03.10.2011), Lusinamara (03.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (03.10.2011), Նարե91 (04.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

1313324250_80415ce9e2a6.jpg _«Страшно красив / Beastly (2011)»_- Դարձել եմ կինոների ու սենս կինոների մանյակ :LOL:  :Blush: գիժ էլիի

*Ես ասում եմ չէ՞, վատ չի հրաշքներին հավատալը.....
Հիմա էլ նորից ինձ էս ֆիլմը օգնեց ավելի ու ավելի երջանիկ լինել, ու ժպտալ....
Սենց ֆիլմերից հետո դառնում եմ աշախարհի ամենաերջանիկը ու սավառնում եմ ամպերում......
Կարելիա ուշ-ուշ գոնե (չնայած ինձ մնա ամեն օր էլ կնայեմ նայել էսպիսի ֆիլմեր, դառնալ ավելուավելի լավատաես, սավառնել երկինքներում անկախ, ազատ թռչունի պես.....
Ուխխխխխխխխ, էլի էնքան երջանիկ եմ չեք պատկերացնի, էնքան մեծա կարծես տեղ չունենամ այն մեջս պահելու, ուզումա դուրս գա, չեմ թողում....*

*Ա'յ տենց Մեմե ջան, միշտ սենց պայծառ ու երջանիիիիիի՜իիկ*........ :Love:

----------

Lusinamara (03.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (04.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ամենքիս չի խանգարի մի փոքր մաքուր օդն ամեն օր, եթե ոչ գոնե մեկ ու մեջ :Wink: .......
Էս կարգախոսը մեջսս պտտվում էր ինչ աթնացել էի քնիցս :Clapping: , ես էլ երեկոյան տանից դուրս եկա զբոսանքի, ու երջանիկ, հագեցած զբոսանքիցս, մի՜ պուճուր էլ մրսած տուն եկա :Sulel: .....
*Կարևորը ժպիտն էր, որ փայլում էր դեմքիս, նամանավանդ ետ վերադառնալիս....Ուխխխխխխխ-ու այս ամենը շնորհիվ հրաշք տատիկիս, որ հրաշք ձեռքեր ունի, էնպես գեղեցիկ մազերս հյուսքեր արեց, որ ճանապարահին այ էսպիսի դեմքեր կային, չնայած մինչև էդ էլ մինչև հասա էլի նեռվայնացել էի, մտա ու սկսեցիի՜.ուֆֆ, երևի դրա համար եմ ամբողջ ճանապարհին ջղայն դեմք անում, տեսնողն էլ իմանումա կռվի եմ գնում*
*Նենց ո՜ր փորձե՛ք, թարմացնում ու ուժա տալիս, համ էլ քնելուց առաջ էլ առողջարարա
*

*Հ.Գ*  համ էէէլ էսօր *պուճուրիկ օպերացիա եմ արել*, ու հետո նստել էի, ու նայում էի *դողացող ձեռքերիս.*...
*Վա՜խ տատի ջան, ի՜նչ լավա քեզ չցավացրի*, ինքս ինձ չէի ների,  դրա համար էլ դողում էի, դու էլ ասում ես.
 -Բա ծնունդ ո՞նց ես ընդունելու,- ախր ծնունդ ընդունելուց իմ հարազատը չի, չնայած ես երբեք երևի կոպիտ չեմ լինի :Nono: , նենց բժիշկներ եմ տեսել ոո՜որ :Sad: . ասում են աշխատանքիցս, բայց :Dntknw: .....

*Հ.Գ.Գ* Այսօր ցերեկը էլի լավ ֆիլմ եմ  դիտել համ էլ, նենց լավա զբաղմունքա էլի, թե չէ մարդ կգժվի էս կոպմն էլ չլինի.  :Xeloq: տեսնե՞ս անցյալ դարում ո՞նց են ապրեել....

*Հ. Գ.Գ.Գ* Արդեն սովորել եմ, ստորակետից հետո բացատ դնել, երեկ եղբորս համար դաս եմ գրում, քիչա մնում բացատ թողնեմ :LOL: -երեկ եմ զգացել......
24 երրորդ էէջ :Shok: - չեմ հավատում......

Մտքերիցս՝ *Գիտե՞ք էնքան հավեսաոր ստացվումա պատմություններ գրելը, երբեմն ուրախանում եմ, որ կարող եմ, եթե մի քիչ էլ չարչարվեմ, երազանքներիցս մեկը կկատարվի, իսկ ես հավատում եմ որ ինքս հասնելու եմ իմ նպատակներին՝ իմ ուժերով էդ հաստաաաաաաաաատ, այ կտեսնեք- ու ինչի եմ հիշել, երեկ մտել էի «Երազ» պատմությունս էի ուզում նայել, գիտեի երկու կտորիցս բաղկացած, դու մի ասա երեքա, ինչ էլ գրել եեեմ,  երանի էլի մտքերս պայծառանան, կամ դա վերջացնեմ, կամ էլ նորը գրեմ.......էլի ուխխխխխխխխ....*

----------

Ameli (04.10.2011), Freeman (05.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուֆ, եսիմ էէ, ոչինչ չկա ասելու, հավես չունեմ, լռելու եմ* :Cry: .....





- քանի անգամ դրեցի ու ջնջեցի էս տեսահոլովակը, ու չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ հասկանում ինչի՞

*Երբեմն լռության մեջ ավելի շատ խոսքեր կան, քան խոսքերում......


Մեկա ատում եմ քեզ իմ լռություն, լռություն, լռություն....
*

----------

Arpine (06.10.2011), erexa (05.10.2011), Lusinamara (05.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մելանխոլիան մտելա մեջս ու տանջումա ինձ....._

----------

Arpine (06.10.2011), melancholia (12.10.2011), unknown (06.10.2011), Նարե91 (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մենք *չպե՛տք է* թաքցնենք մեր երջակությունը, և տեղ բացենք տխրության համար....
*Պետք է* ուժ գտնենք տխրությանը արագ վերջ տալու համար, նրան հեռուներ ուղարկելու համար...
*Պետք է* կարողանանք լիաթոք ուրախանալ, ոչ շինծու ու սուտ...
Հոգում կուտակված երջանկությունը կիսել կարողանալ է *պետք*.....
Ճիշտ է երջանիկ լինելու համար պատճառներ էլ են *պետք*, բայց այդ պատճառները  նաև տեսնել կարողանալ է *պետք* :Wink: ...

Իսկ  այս :Acute:  *«պետքեների»* շարանը անավարտ է մնում այսօր, նորից շարունակություն ունենալու հույսով :Smile:  :Yes:  :Bye: ....

----------

Lusinamara (06.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞ համար, կար ժամանակ,  երբ ես մարդուն գնահատում էի իր գեղեցկությամբ,ու կապ չունի թե ինչ սեռի, էստեղ տարբերություն չեմ դրել, ու կարևորությունը տալով մենակ դրան,մտածում էի ՝  *եթե գեղեցիկ է, ուրեմն լավն է....*
....Հիմա փոխվել եմ, ու էլ էդպես չեմ կարծում, *ինձ համար շատ բաներ արժեզրկվել են, ու դարձել են մեկ  ինձ համար* կարևոր է դարձել ոչ թե արտաքին տվյալները, այլ տվյալ մարդու հոգու հարստությունը, հասկացողությունն ու խելքը.....այն ինչ կար մի ժամանակ, երբ ....
....Ես սկսել եմ մարդկանց գնահատել նախ որպես մարդ, իր հատկանիշներով հանդերձ, իսկ արտաքինը դարձել է երկրորդական, ճիշտ է սա էլ իր տեղն ու արժեքն ունի, բայց նաև մեծ կարևորություն եմ տալիս հիմա , որ մարդու հոգում՝  իր ներսում, այն մութ խորքերում, որ ինքը գիտի,  հոգեբանության առումով դատարկ քամիներ չլինեն , կարողանա լինել լավ մարդ, *ընդհամենը ու ամենակրևորը....*
*Չէ, բնավորությունս չի փոխվում, ուղղակի գնալով մտածելակերպում լինում են պլյուսով փոփոխություններ, որոնք կյանքում պետք են գալիս յուրքանչյուրիս, որոնք գիտակցելով ճիշտ ու լավ որոշում կկայացնենք՝ հետագայում չսխալվելու մտքով........*

***


*Երբեմն ինձ համար լինում են մտքեր, որ  էնքան կարևոր են հետո դառնում, ու որոնք դաջվում են հիշողությանս մեջ հավիտյան ու հավիտյան....*

----------

Arpine (06.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), erexa (06.10.2011), Lusinamara (06.10.2011), Nare-M (08.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (06.10.2011), Նարե91 (06.10.2011), Ռուսա (06.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Լինում է, չի լինում մի աղջիկ է լինում, որը այնքա՜ն երջանիկ է  լինում, միշտ ժպտում,  պարգևում այդ ժպիտից ցանկացող յուրաքանչյուր անծանոթին, բայց.... Գալիս է մի օր, երբ ամեն ինչ մութ է լինում, տխրությունը պարուրում է նրան, նա փորձում է գտնել արևի շողերը, այն ժպիտից, որ ուներ, այն ուրախությունից, որ գտել էր....
Անցնում են օրեր, և գալիս է  մի օր, երբ արևն այնքան ուժգին է շողում, թռչուներն այս ու այն կողմ են թռչում, շուրջ բոլորը ծաղկում ու երգում են միառժամանակ, որ նա գտնում է նույն այն ժպիտը, որն ուզում էր օրեր առաջ....*

*
Երբե՛ք ուշ չէ գտնել երջանկությունը, բոլորս էլ իրավունք ունենք այն տեսնելու, զգալու ամբողջ հոգով, ուղղակի պետք է կարողանալ- սա պետք չէ մոռանալ......Երես մի թեքե՛ք երջանկությունից, երբ այն սպասում է ձեզ, երբ այն գրկաբաց ձեզ է սպասում.... Մեզ միայն համբերություն է պետք դրա համար, շատ փոքրիկ համբերություն...
.*


*
Ես էլի կսպասեմ, ես կարող եմ սպասել, ինչքա՜ն էլ տխրեմ, գիտեմ մի օր ուրախ եմ լինելու....
Ես գիտեմ երջանկությունս, դու հիմա էլ ինձ ես սպասում....Կգա մի օր կտեսնեմ քեզ՝  անտեսանելիս....
Ես նորից հոգոց եմ հանում, բայց ես սպասում եմ քեզ ՝ երջանկությանս.....*

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011), Nare-M (08.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (09.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Էնքա՜ն ուրախ եմ եղել այսօր, երեկ էլ՝ 

...Երեկ երեկոյան տատիկենց պատուհանից ժամերով հիանում էի երեկոյան Երևանիս գեղեցիկ լույսերով, դրա համար էլ երկար պատուհանից նայում էի, մոռացած ամեն ինչ՝ էդ ամենագեղեցիկնա իմ համար՝ չնայած որ այդքան ցուրտ էր....
...Գիշերը մենակ մնացի, իմ սիրելի ֆիլմն էր, ու բոլորի համար միևնույնը չէր որ առավոտյան շուտ էինք արթնանալու, իսկ ես մենակ նրա համար ,որ ժպիտով էի քնելու նայեցի՝ թեկուզ ուշ վերջաավ....
....Առավոտյան հազիվ ուզում էի աչքերս բացել, ու քնաթաթախ որ մի հատ պուչուրիկ մռութիկ պաչումա թուշիկդ անուշ  ու գոռու՛մ՝ «Մերին արթնացավ,արթնացավ» ՝ էդ պահից ի վեր սկսում ես մտածել  որ օրդ երջանիկ ու պայծառ է լինելու...
....Շուտ էի արթնացել, ու դժվար է ինձ համար էդ ամնեը, դրա համար էլ երկար տանջվեցի մնալով էդ վիճակում, մինչ արթնացա՝իսկ օրվաս կեսն արդեն  անցել էր...
.....Գնահատում եմ ինձ համար դրված խաշը տատիկիս կողմից, որ շուտ լավանամ՝...
....Բայց հետո՜ որ չգիտես ո՞նց մարսես, կամ թե պարապությունից գլուխդ, որ պատին տաս էդ մտքերը զզվեցնում են....
...Բայց ես գտա՝ տուն եկա, ու գիտեի, որ  տանը ինձ չեն տխրեցնի, ու դուր եկանք զբոսանքի....
....Մամ ենքան եմ սիրում քայլել քեզ հետ, խոսել, ծիծաղել, ժպտալ, տխրել, նեղանալ, նորից ժպտալ իմ կատակի վրա, ու էդ ընթացքը ձգվում է երկար շատ երկար. իմ սիրելի փողոցներով....
.....Ես քայլելու գիժ եմ, ու մինչև ոտքերս ինձ չխնդրեն տուն գալ, կտանջեմ նաև իմ հետ քայլողին Ռոսիայից մինչև Երիտասարդական ոտքով իմ սիրելի փողոցներով քայլել ենք, տանջել եմ մայրիկիս որին համոզել եմ էդքան քայլել,ու նաև  իմ սիրելի պաղպաղակով ՝ մենակ իմ սիրտը էսքան երկար ճանապարհ կուզերկուզեր....Բա որ չհոգնեի ինչ կանեյի.հլը թող ոտքս լավնաաաա...
Դե առանց նկարվելու՝ էն էլ էս պայծառ օրը չկարողացա դիմանալ, ու էնքան պայծառ էր հրապարակս շաատ եմ սիրում ՝
 ՝
Հ.Գ ՝ Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ նկարս նայելուց հետո՝
-Ինչի՞ եմ միշտ ժպտում իմ նկարներուսմ, էդ նրանիցա որ ուրախ եմ  էդ պահին հա էլի  ուրախ եմ, դրա համար էլ լայն ժպտում եմ, ու լավ նկար է  լինում վերջում,բայց երբեմն էլ ուզում եմ մի քիչ լուրջ լինի, էդ էլ չի ստացվում՝  էդ էն դեպքում կլինի , երբ մենակ եմ ինքս ինձ հետ լինում....*


*Բայց*

....*.Հետո տուն, ու ես նստած օրագիրս երկրորդ անգամն եմ գրում, էդ ամենադժվարնա, որ կորումա էն գրառումդ, ու իտի նորից գրես այն ինչ գրել էիր...
Կա մի բան որ մեկ րոպեյում կարա փչացնի օրվադ ունեցած ժպիտդ էլ, ուրախությունդ էլ ջուրը գցի.....
Տեղս չեմ գտնում, երևի գլխիս կուտակված անելիքներիցսա, իսկ  ես էստեղ եմ ու գրում եմ դեռ....Հ. Գ ՝ Շաատ եմ ջղայանանում, երբ կորցնում եմ գրառումս...
Վաղը նորից խառը օր է լինելու, բայց ես հավատում եմ, ինչ էլ լինի, որ մի վառ ու լուսավոր օր կա իմ ու քո համար....
Ուզումա աշխարհի տխուր մարդը լինեմ, ես կհավատամ՝ ես էլ, դու էլ հասնելու ենք մեր նպատակին...*


Բա որ սա էլ կորիիիիիիիիի...........աաաաաաա :Shout: -հաստատ կլացեմ....

----------

Arpine (09.10.2011), E-la Via (09.10.2011), Lusinamara (09.10.2011), melancholia (12.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (29.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Դիմակներ*


 *(սիրել եմ սրանց նման  դիմակներով նկարներ, դրանք միշտ հետաքրիր են եղել ինձ համար.,սիրում եմ  նայել դրանց հասկանալու համար ի՞նչ կա թաքնված ներսում, ինչ մեծ գաղտնքի կա, երբեմն էլ կարող եմ երկար նայել առանց հասկանալու ինչու են ինձ էդքան գեղեցիկ թվում դրանք....
 բայց  իրականության մեջ դիմակները  լրիվ ուրիշ են, դրանք արդեն դառնում են մարկանց դեմքը, ու նրանք չեն էլ հասկանում....Դիմակներն իրակության մեջ ամենաանտանելին ու զզվելին են.....Ծանր է լինել դիմակով մարդու կողքին, ու հասկանալ, որ դա նա չի, ինչ իրեն ցույց է տալիս, նայելով աչքերիդ մեջ ու առանց ամաչելու....)*




*Մարդիկ հանե՛ք ձեր դիմակները, ապրեք մաքուր ու անկեղծ.......*
-Հոգնել եմ ձեր պահվածքից, հոգնել եմ ինքս էլ ձեր կողքին ձևանալուց, սուտ լինելուց, ձևացնելուց, թե ամեն ինչ նոռմալ է, թե դուք նոռմալ եք.....
-Հոգնել եմ տեսնելուց ու հիմար ժպտալուց, ուղղակի ժպտալուց, որ ամոթ չլինի, ախր ես չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ ձեզ....
-Չե՞ք հոգնել ձեր հիմար կյանքից, ձեզ էդպես պահելոց, բոլորին հաճոյախոսելուց, ժպտալուց, երբ ամեն ինչ կարգին չէ, երբ ամեն ինչ խճճված է...
-Չե՞ք հոգնել ձևացնելուց, թե անհանգստանում եք ինձ համար. իսկ մինչ այս ու՞ր էիք, ու ինչի՞ չկաիք....
-Սուտ ե՛ք....Ոտքից գլուխ սուտ եք, իսկ էս անիրավ աշխարհում այն ինչն ամենաշատն եմ ատում ու անտանելիա ինձ համար էդ *«սուտն ու ձևականություննա»...
*


....*Ամենամեծ զենքը էդ արհամարհանքնա*, բայց չի ստացվում, դրա հետ մեկ տեղ էլ պիտի *սառնասրտություն ունենաս*, բայց ես չունեմ, ցավում եմ, որ չունեմ, երանի ունենայի, որ գոնե թեթև տանեի ներկայությունդ....
....Հանի՛ր դիմակդ, խոսիր մարդու նման, մի փչացրու հոգիդ, էն ինչն ունեիր, որ սիրում էի, որ ուրախանում էի....Հանիր, որ ես էլ հանգիստ լինեմ կողքիդ, որ դու ես, որ հասկանամ ինչքան վատն ես, մեկա գիտեմ....
....Էլի չնայեմ, անտեսեմ ու չտեսնեմ քեզ, բայց պահվածքդ իմ կողքին ավելի է ինձ ցավ պատճառում, քան այն ինչ գիտեի քո մասին....
....Չէ, էլի  չեմ նկատի, ու կաշխատեմ թեթև տանել, չտեսնել քեզ, կույր կձևանամ, որ հանգիստ լինեմ..... դու չես փոխվի, իմ աչքերում էլ չես փոխվի......


*-Մի կրե՛ք դիմակներ, ապրեք թեթև ու հանգիստ կյանքով, մի աղտոտեք ձեր հոգին՝ փոխելով ձեզ  դուր գալու համար բոլորին.....
-Մի՛ նախանձեք ոչ մեկին, այլ ջանացե՛ք հասնել նրանց ովքեր առավել են....
-Մի՛ վիրավորեք, ցավ մի պատճառեք՝ միևնույնն է նույնը վերադառնալու է ձեզ.....
-Լավը ցանկացե՛ք միշտ, և կլիոմետրորեվ հեռու մնացեք ինձանից, մոռացե՛ք որ կամ, ես էլ չկամ ձեր նմանների համար....
-Ես կմոռանամ, որ սիրել եմ քեզ, եղել ես հարզատս, ու երբևէ ուրախացել  եմ քեզանով.....*

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Չգիտեմ վերևի գրառումս ի՞նչ կապ ունի նկարելուս հետ, *բայց սկսել եմ նկարել*, երևի այնքանով, որ *դիմակներից եմ սկսել*, ինչքան ժամանակ է աչքիս առաջ պատկերներ էին գալիս, ու մտածում էի.
_- Նկարել իմացողը լավ կնկարի այն ինչ տեսնում եմ, պետք էլ չի փորձել...._
Բայց այսօր, երբ հիշեցի մտքումս եկած նկարներս, կիսվեցի մամայի հետ.
-Ո՞նց ուրիշ մեկը կարող է տեսնել այն ինչ տեսնում ես դու,- էդ խոսքերը մտան ուղեղս :Love: , փոխվեցի, սկսեցի մտածել որ կարող եմ, կփորձեմ, ու առաձնացա, սկսեցի դիմակներից, նախ ամենառաջինը ծաղրածու նկարեցի տխուր հայացքով, դժվար չի, ամենքս էլ կարող ենք :Wink: , հետո սկսեցի դիմակներից.....
*Հետոն չգիտեմ ո՞նց կլնի, բայց*...... ոգևորված եմ, ես այնքան գեղեցկություն եմ տեսնում, որ ուզում եմ նկարել, մտածում եմ չի ստացվի, մանկուց մոտս չի ստացվել նկարել, ու նկարչությունս միշտ մայրս էր իմ փոխարեն անում....
*Իսկ այսօր....Ամեն ինչ այլ է.......Երևի լավ կլինի, ուրախ եմ.*....Չեմ դնի նկարներս, դրանք երբ կհասունանան, և կզգամ որ գեղեցիկ են, կկիսվեմ և ձեզ հետ :Blush: ....


* ****





> _Գիտե՞ս օրագիրս,էսօր նենց մի պահ տրամադրությունս ընկավ_.......Մեր բակում մի ծառ կար,որը մեր պատուհանից երևացող միակ  դեղին ծառն էր,որին նայիելիս աշունը  մտնում էր հոգուս մեջ,ու ուրախանում էի,ու չնայած որ օրվա ընթացքում շաատ ծառերի վրա էի ուրախանում,բայց սա կարծես մտքով իմն էր,իմ սեփականը,քանի որ իմ բակում էր,ու ամեն օր ժպտում էր ինձ.....բայց այսօր երբ տուն էի գալիս,հանկարծ հեռվից նկատեցի,որ այդ նույն ծառի տերևները չկան,չհավատացի,ու նորից մի փոքր մոտենալով նորից նայեցի,չէէ....թափվել էին գետնին,ամբողջ գետինը հրաշք դեղինով էր պատված,էնքա՜ան ցավ զգացի մի պահ,չէ՞ որ ամեն օր ապրում էի քեզ հետ,զրուցում էինք իրար հետ, մտքերս քեզ  էի ուղարկում,երազում էի քեզ նայելով,ու  պատուհանցից աչքս անընդհատ քեզ վրա էի պահում,բայց երևի մի պահ մենակ ես զգացել,ու նեղացել ես..........


--Չգիտեմ կհիշե՞ք այս գրառումս, բայց ես պարզ հիշում եմ զգացողություններս, ու թախիծս կապված էս օրվա հետ :Sad: .....
Ն_որից աշուն է, իմ սիրելի միակ ծառը նորից իր գույնն է հագել_, որի համար ինձ խենթ եմ համարում, որ սկսել եմ ամեն տարի հետևել գույներին, ու խենթանալ դրանից, խոսել էդ ծառի հետ, ու այսօր հիշեցի.... *«որ անցած տարի տեսա տերևաթափդ, ու պարզել եմ, որ քամիները չէին միակ մեղավորդ, որ մենակ էիր մնացել, առանձնացել տերևներիցդ՝  քո բարեկամներից, իմացել եմ, որ երեխաները կանգնում են քո ներքում ու թափ տալիս քեզ թթենու ծառի նման, ու դու կամացուկ սկսում ես արտասվել, ու թախծել....»*
Էդ իմանալով՝  մի պահ  սա մտածեցի՝ որ կտխրես, վատն են այդ երեխաները,  մի պահ  էլ պատկերացրի նրանց ուրախությունը, որ տերևներդ թափվեն վերևից ինչքա՜ն կուրախանան, ու ես էլ հիշեցի ինձ՝ «*որ բակի  աղավնու բնի մոտ նույն քեզ նման մի ծառ էլ կա, որ հրաշք դեղինով է ծածկվել, ու հեռվից նա էլ է աչքս ծակում, երևի ընկերուհիդ է ու մի հաստաբունն էլ կա, կաղնու ծառի նման, ես  հիշեցի, որ փոքր էինք հավաքեցի իրար վրա տերևները չորացած ու բակի աղջիկներից մեկի հետ սկսեցինք դրանք գետնից վերցնել ու վերև նետել ,որ թափվեն մեզ վրա...»*
Էդ հիշողություններիս մասին մտածելով ասեցի.
- _Երա՜նի էդ երեխաներին, հիմա ինչքա՜ն երազանք պահեին, երևի կիրականանար...._
Իմ հեքիաթի ծառը, որոշել եմ նկարելու եմ իմ ձեռքով, բացի իմ նկարից, ես ինքս փորձելու եմ քեզ նկարել....*Բոլոր ծառերի կողքին դու ես միակ թագուհին...*


Երբեմն դասի գնալիս էլ ճանապարհին անընդհատ մտածում էի երազանքներիս մասին, ու հիշում եմ մի օր էլ կար, երբ տերևն ինքն իրեն իջավ ուսիս, *երևի կատարվել է երազանքս, չեմ հիշում*



                                                                                                           ***

*Այսօր*

Երջանիկ օր էր, մի քիչ խճճված, վազեվազի մեջ, բայց  սիրում եմ որ ժպիտով են անցնում էս օրերը, գոնե չեմ ձանձրանում քանի օր է, վաղն էլ փնտրտուքների օր է, երանի լավ անցնի, ես կհավատամ........Միշտ.......
*Երջանիկ եմ այսօր ու մնալու եմ երջանիկ....
*

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011), erexa (10.10.2011), Lusinamara (10.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011), Գեա (10.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Անխոս ու լուռ քայլերով ամեն օր ես սլանում եմ դեպի իմ լուսավոր ապագա....*

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

էնքան հետաքրիրա :Xeloq: , ինչիցա որ *երբ սուրճ եմ եփում* իմ կամ թեկուզ ընտանիքիս անդամների համար, միշտ *սրտաձև* տեսք է ստանում վերջում, երբ արդեն պատրաստ է լինում, երբ ուզում է սերը բարձրանալ :Love: .....էսքան ամեն անգամ պատահական,  չէէէ :Dntknw:  :Wink: .....
Չգիտեմ սա ի՞նչ որ մի բան նշանակում է, թե ոչ, բա՜յց որ *ամեն անգամ դեմքիս ժպիտ է գալիս էդ պահին,  էդ հաստատա*........

- համարյա էս տեսքը, բայց ջազվեյի մեջ :Smile: ....


Էս վերջերս ցերեկը սկսել եմ պահանջ զգալ  սուրճի, բայց ոչ սոված ստամքոսիս, այլ հենց ժամը երեքն է գալիս, ես զգում եմ, որ ստամոքսումս ցույց է :Jpit:  :Goblin: .....
Կատակը մի կողմ, բայց իսկապես սկսել եմ տաք ըմպելիքները գնահատել :Love: , ճիշտ է մակ, կամ տաք շոկոլադ սիրել եմ, իսկ սուրճ ընդհամենը  1 տարի է ինչ խմում եմ, սիրում եմ, մամայիս հետ հավեսի եմ ընկնում էլի.....
Այ թե՜յ էնքան ուշ-ուշ եմ ըմպում, երևի, երբ հիվանդ եմ եղել միայն էդ դեպքում :Pardon: , բայց երեկ սկսեցի գնահատել, և *թեյի բույրն ու տաքությունը ինձ հաճելի էր* համակարգչի մոտ, չէի զգացել որ ուզում էի, բայց մեկ էլ հոո՜ոպ :Ծաղիկ: ...
*Իսկ պատուհանից նայելիս անձրևին այն ավելի լավն է լինում, երբ քամու հետ համերը միաձուլվում են, ու նոր համ ստանում*...
Երևի շատերն են ասում, որ սուրճը վնաս է, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ մեկ գավաթն օրվա մեջ, մեկ էլ երբեմն հայրիկիս հետ հավեսի ընկնելուց հետո լինի 2 բաժակ օրվա ընթացքում, դա վնասի ինձ :Rolleyes: ......
*Ա՜յ որ թխվածքով է լինում, դա արդեն լրիվ հաճույք է, իսկ ես առանց քաղցր չեմ կարող սուրճ ըմպել, ավելի լավ է թափել, քան խմել* :Blush: 




                                                                                 ****


*Չգիտեմ, տխուր չեմ, բայց մի փոքր մելանխոիան ինձ երբեք չի խանգարել, ու իմ սիրելի եղանակին միշտ էլ այն հոգուս խորքում ունենում եմ...*

Հ.Գ *այսօր ծառս լրիվ գույները փոխել էր, ավելի անուշ դեղին էր......կամ էլ ինձ ուղղակի թվացել է, շատ սիրելուց է երևի* :Kiss: ......*Շաատ եմ սիրել քեզ՝ խոսքեր ՝ «Հ.Ո.Վ.»*


*Իմ սիրելի հրաշք երգը, ժաերով կպարեմ սրա տակ ինքնամոռաց.....էհհհհհհհհ՜.....այսօրվա  տրամադրությանս հետ համամհունչ ու  ներդաշնակ...
*

----------

erexa (11.10.2011), melancholia (12.10.2011), Nare-M (11.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011), Նարե91 (14.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այն ինչ ապրել եմ գարնանը, տանջվել ու տխրել եմ, թեկուզև  հաղթել եմ, հետո ժպտացել.....
.....Միևնույնն է, հիմա վերապրել ամենն այս ցանկություն չունեմ....*

_Ես քո կրկնությանը  չեմ սպասել, չեմ  սպասում, չեմ սպասի երբեեեե՛ք......._

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), E-la Via (16.10.2011), erexa (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Nare-M (16.10.2011), Renata (12.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ուզում եմ հիմա հանգիստ շունչ քաշել, ու թեթև հոգոց հանել...
Ամեն ինչ ոնց որ անցավ...
Կարծում եմ ես նրան թողեցի  անցյալում ....*

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), Nare-M (16.10.2011), Renata (14.10.2011), unknown (12.10.2011), Ռուսա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Պատմելու շատ բան ունեմ, բայց հոգնածությունս ու ուշ ժամը չի թողնի պատմեմ բոլորը, դաժանիկ օր էր....

Ճիշտա մնացել եմ էն պուպուշ անձրևի տակ, հետո էլ դրսում բայց դե էս ամենավատնա էս օրվաս մեջ. հետո էլ մի գլուխ գործ տանը....

Վաղն էլ Վրաստանից հյուրեր սպասված վաղուց մեր տանը.....Երևի կհիշեք մնացել էի իրենց տանը անցած ամառ առանց ծնողներիս, չնայած մի քանիսը գիտեն էդ մասին օրագրիկս....


                                                                                 ***

Ամենալավն էնա, որ իմ «Երազ» պատվածքը երեկ շարունակությունա տվել, ոնց կուզեի գրել....- էն էլ գիշերն ինչ ժամի՜....
Էխխ ժամանակ-ժամանակ, քիչ ես էլ էլի....

                                                                                ***

Չեմ կարծում վաղը կհասցնեմ գրել քեզ, կամ պատմել, բայց....
Սպասիր ես գալու եմ, էնքաաան եմ կարոտելու.....
Լավ կանցնի երևի....
«Երազսսս»- ոնց եմ գրելուււ՜....
Բաա....չդիմացա ու կիսվեցի*

----------

Lusinamara (13.10.2011), Renata (14.10.2011), unknown (14.10.2011), Նարե91 (14.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ուրախ օր էր, ժպիտով լի :Smile: ...

Բայց էն ինչին սպասել եմ, իրականացել է, այսնինք ոչ էս վերջրս սպասվածը, այլ այն ինչին վաղուց էր ինչ սպասում էի :Love: ....
Կիթաաաաաաաաաաաաաաառ :Love: ....Ախ ինչքան սիրուն ես, ինչքան հնչուն ես, ու ինձ տանում ես, ճիշտ եմ ասում :Rolleyes: ...
Ասեմ ոնց սկսվեց, էս եղբորս դասընկերներից մեկը  էն Նովայա Ոլնայի մասնակցած Ռազմիկ և Ընկերներ խմբի  կիթառիստնա, մյուս դասընկերը  էլի կիթառիստա,  ուղղակի ուզելա ու սովորել, եղբայրս էլ դե  ակարդեոնա սովորում, մի ընկերն էլ դիջեյի կարգավիճակը թևի տակ դրած եկել էր, ամեն մեկը իր հետ բերել էր կիթառը, եղբայր պապիկենցս տանից իր ակորդեոնը, դե պապակիս է սովորեցնում, էն մեկն էլ եկավ մեր նեթը տարավ ներքև, դե մեր նկուղ, որը գեղեցիկ ու հարմար է որ իրենք հավաքվեն....
Պատմել եմ, էլի էին հավաքվել, բայց ինչևէ, այսօր էլ որոշել էին, պիտի միասին նվագեին, ու որոշեցի, այսինքն ասեցին իջի տես ինչ կա, որ հետո նկարես տեսախցիկով վերջին զանգա բանա կդնենք իրենք իրենց կտեսնեն.....
Իջա՜ :Love: - ես վատ էի, էնքան ժպիտ էր կուտակվել դեմքիս որ էլ չասած, չգիիտեի ուր թացքնեի, կամ ցույց ոնց տայի.....
Բոլորը ջերմ, բարև Մեր ջան, եղբորիցս հարցնում են, ոնցա ոտքը ոնցա, ու էս երեխեքը մեկ էլ սկսեցին ամեն մեկն իր իմացածը, խառն ու խճճված, բայց իրանք խումբ էին, որոնց տեսնում էի աչքերովս ու երջանկանում....
*Նայեցի նայեցի ու չդիմացա ու ասեցի.
 - Երեխեք ինձ էլ կսովորեցնեք չէ՞
- - սենց դեմքեր էին, մենակ ....
*
*Ապրեք տղաներ, վերջն էիք, էդքան կազմակերվաաած. չեմ էլ տեսել.....*

Չհասցրեցի էլ նկարեմ, դե մեր տանը Վրաստանի մեր հյուրերն էին, դուրս էինք գալիս տանից , եղբայրս էլ որոշել էր.
- Ես չեմ գալու, տղերքն են գալու......

Ու տղաներից մեկին իրենք հաց մաց էին ուտում էդ ընթացք վերջացրեցին ասեցի.
 - Մի հատ ցույց տուր էլի, ո՞նց անեմ , ի՞նչ անեմ, ձեռքս առա, ու ի՞նչ տեսել էի ստեղից էնտեղից սկսեցի նվագել........
Բնականաբար ոչինչ էլ չնվագեցի, խոսում էր տղան բացատրում, ո՜նց էի ժպտում :Rolleyes:  :Yahoo: .....
*Ես կսովորեմ............Պաաա՜պ*

*Իսկ երեկոս հրաշալի էր. լավ զբոսանք  Երևանովս, նկարներ,- երևի երբ ունենեամ էդ նկարները կդնեմ էստեղ, լավն եեեն,  էստեղ էնտեղ ենք այցելել, վերջում էլ էդ ցրտին, որ կարծես մեռնելուց լինեի նենց սառն էի, տաաաք կապուչինո, ու թխվաաածք–ՍԻրում եմ նման օրեր.....
Լավ մարդիկ են մեր ընկերները, հումորով աշխույժ, ջիգյարով, ոնց պատական գտանք իրենց, երեկ էնքան ենք ծիծաղել ամենքս մի պատմություն հիշել, հաա մի պատմություն էլ կաաա որ պատմեցի էնքան ենք ծիծաղել, վաղը կպատմեմ, իրենք էլ էստեղ չեն լինի, հիմա արագ եմ գրում, չեմ հասցնի, կպատմեմ.....*

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2011), erexa (15.10.2011), Lusinamara (15.10.2011), Nare-M (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Խճճվել եմ, չգիտեմ որն է կրևոր, որը ոչ....
Որտեղից սկսեմ...... :Sad: 



Խորը շունչ քաշեմ, ու մտածեմ......երկար կամ էլ կարճ, կարևոր չի.....

----------

Inna (24.10.2011), Lusinamara (16.10.2011), Nare-M (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), unknown (17.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մի քանի գիշեր կլինի  մինչ քնելս պատուհանիցս հայացք եմ գցում դուրս, ու էնքան լուսավոր ու պայծառ են էս գիշերներս.....
Էնքա՜ն հեքիաթային են, ես սիրում եմ էդ ժամանակ հիանալ գիշերով, ու կարծես գիշեր էլ չի էդ պահին....
Գիշերն ինչպես երբեք, մնալով մենակ ինքս ինձ հետ , ես սկսում եմ երազել, կառուցում եմ աշխարհն իմ ավեր, որ մինչ կյանքիս վերջ դեռ պիտի իդեալականացնեմ.....
 .....Իմ սրտի  համար  ամենաթանկ  տողերը ծնվում են էդ պահին, ու թևածում հոգումս երկա՜ր մինչ աչքերս կփակվեն,  իրական երազի գիրկը կնկնեմ,  ու կժպտամ քնիս մեջ:flower...
Ես գիշերային երազող ու մտածող եմ, իսկ մենակ մնալով ինքս իմ մտքերի ու իղձերի հետ՝ երբեք ու երբեք մենակություն ու ձանձրույթ չեմ զգա, չե՛մ ձանձրանա երազանքներիս մեջ, չե՛մ կարոտի առավոտները ....
........Ես մենակ եմ իմ մտքերի հետ.....
Իմ իղձերը  դառնում են միտք ու պատմվածք, որ կգրեմ վաղվա համար....
Իմ մտքերը վաղվա համար  սնունդ կառնեն լուսնի հոգով, ու կստեղծվեն իր հնչյունով,  որ մենակ ես կարող եմ լսել, ու մեկն ինձ նման թե՞ կա... 
Ես չեմ տանջվի առավոտները հեքիաթ ստեղծել մանուկի համար....
.....Մի խանգարե՛ք երբ երազում եմ, թողե՛ք մենակ, երբ ուզում եմ...._

----------

Inna (24.10.2011), Nare-M (17.10.2011), Renata (17.10.2011), unknown (17.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մտքերով լուսավոր ապագան էի իմ կառուցում, հազար երազանք իրար էի ձուլել, պատկերացրել, որ բոլորն էլ կատարվել են, ու նորերն են արդեն ծնվում...
Ու մտքերում իմ մոլորված հանկարծ հանդիպեցի իմ *եսին*, մենք զրուցեցինք, ու նա ինձ սկսեց ավելի ու ավելի ոգևորել, ավելի ուրախացնել, ու ուժ տալ.
- *Մե՜ր այ կտեսնե՛ս, լավ կլինի, քո սրտի ուզԱծի նման, դու կփայլես երջանկությունից ոնց միշտ, չէ՞ որ դու ուրախ մարդ ես, այ կտեսնես Մեր ջան...*
Ես լսել եմ ամենն այս.....
Ես երբեք չէի զրուցել իմ եսի հետ, կամ ուշադիր չէի  եղել, բայց *նա ամենամոտն է իմ սրտին ու զգացմուքներին ,ամենամոտն ինձ իմ երազանքներին, ու թախիծին...նա ամենալավն է ինձ ճանաչում՝ հասկանում ինչ է սիրտն իմ ուզում*
.*....Ես նորից ուզում եմ խոսել քեզ հետ....Ու՞ր ես, չկաս....*

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2011), Inna (24.10.2011), Nare-M (17.10.2011), Renata (25.10.2011), unknown (17.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Չեմ կարողանում կենտրորնանալ պատվածքս վերջին հասցնելու համար....
Ուֆֆ, սենց խառը ինձ չեմ սիրում, ինձ հանգիստ ժամեր են պետք, հանգիստ վիճակ, այն լավ գրելու համար...
Կներեք երեխեք....*

----------

Inna (24.10.2011), Lusinamara (18.10.2011), unknown (19.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Սկսել եմ նկարներիս անվանումներ տալ, այսինքն ես դրանց մեջ՝* հացաքիս ու աչքերիս մեջ, միտք ու խոսքեր եմ տեսնում...*
Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ.
-_ Կարողա՞ գնալով խելքս եմ թռցնում_ :Crazy:  :Pardon: 


*Օր. ՝* 

wKGVL.jpg- *Մարդի՜կ, կանգ առե՛ք, աշխարհը ցնորվում է....Սրա նման բազում նկարներիս, սկսել եմ խոսքեր նվիրել....
*- չնայած երեկ էս նկարիս վերաբերյալ լսել եմ.
-* Ո՞նց որ էն հիին «կարտոչկաների» վրայի նկար լինի* :Love: - էս բառի հայերենը չգիտեմ :Blush: 

Իսկ էս մեկին, այսօր  անծանոթ մեկը ուզեց հեռախոսս նայել, ու....
–* Էս դու ե՞ս, ոնց որ ինտեռնետից քաշած նկար լինի* :Shok: 
–  :Blink: ՝

- գովազդ չի :Jpit:  :Yea: 


*Իսկ երբեմն էլ, մտածում եմ.*
– *Ինչի՞, հը՞ն, ա՜խ ինչի՞ եմ բոլոր նկարների մեջ ես ժպտում, էն տեղը տեղին* :Dntknw: 
Ու էս հարցը մի քանի հոգու էլ է տանջում,  ինձանից բացի , բայց պատասխանը...
*Տու՜* :Telephone:  :Smile: 

Բացի *աշունից, ես նկարվելու գիժ էլ եմ* :Tongue:

----------

Ameli (21.10.2011), armen9494 (20.10.2011), Arpine (23.10.2011), Inna (24.10.2011), John (19.10.2011), unknown (19.10.2011), Նարե91 (20.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Իմ «Երազ»-ն էլ իր ավարտին հասավ, ու չգիտեմ, թե էլ քանի նման պատմվածքներ կլինեն, կլինեն, թե ոչ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, ես կյանքում չեմ փոխվի, ես չեմ փոխի զգացողություններս, զգացմունքներս, ու ապրելակերպս...Սրանք կյանքիս մեծ մասնիկներն ու իմ իսկ բնութագիրն են, թեկուզ նրան, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք սկսում են կողքից ավելի ու ավելի ճանաչել ինձ.... 
Այս երեք բառերը կյանքում իմ մեծ դեր ունեն, ես չեմ փոխվելու անգամ եթե ուժեղ մրրիկ լինի կյաքում իմ:
Իմ երազանքները նորից կլինեն, ես նորից կերազեմ, կապրեմ կատարված, կամ էլ դեռ իղձ մնացած հեքիաթով իմ....
Իմ կյանքում կան գույներ, որոնք չեն խամրելու, կան մտքեր, որոնք փոփոխություն չեն կրելու....
...Ես այն եմ ինչ կամ, ու չեմ փոխվելու....
Ես ոչ մեկի ու ոչինչ էլ չեմ ապացուցում, ես գրում եմ, ընհամենը
_

*Ես հիմա չեմ ձանձրացնի, հեքիաթ պատմեմ երազիս մասին, չեմ հոգնեցնի......Բնա՜վ....դրանք իմ սրտում են, կմնան այնտեղ, կուզեն կիրակականան, կուզեն ո՛չ:*


_Մտածում եմ , ինչքա՜ն ասելիք կա պատմվածքիս մեջ, ինչքա՜ն մանր մունր տողեր կան, որ քննարկման տեղ ունեն, որոնք մի պահ դրանց վրա կանգ առնելու տեղ ունեն.....  բայց ես ոչինչ էլ չեմ ասի, ես գիտե՛մ, իսկ ուրիշ ու՞մ է պետք....
Չգիտեմ, կամ էլ գիտեմ, թե որտեղից եմ հնարել երկու այդ պատմվածքները այդքան  թանկ իմ համար, ու թե կլինեն արդյո՞ք նորերը, բայց դրանք՝ բացի նրանից, որ երևակայությանս արդյունք են, դրանք կամ եղել են մեկի մոտ իրական, մեկի մոտ երազանք, մյուսի մոտ կատարված հրաշք- մեծամասամբ առաջինն ու վերջինը ունեն նույն իմաստը, բայց ամենքի մոտ այն յուրովի է եղել, կամ էլ չի եղել...
Դրանք գիշերվա մտքեր ու երազներ են, ես լավ ավարտ եմ ցանկնում այնտեղ, որտեղ լավ մարդիկ շատ են, դա կլինի, անգամ առանց իմ ասելու էլ, ես ուրախ ավարտ եմ սիրում, ես անձրև ու արև էլ եմ սիրում...
Ես երկինքն ու աշունն եմ սիրում, սիրում եմ գրել, կիսվել,թեկուզ կկարդաս, կամ էլ չես կարդա, դու՛ գիտես....
Ես չեմ դադարի երազել, ապրել, մտածել, սրանք ոչ քեզ, այլ ինձ են պետք....
Թող հանելուկ մնան խոսքերը իմ, թող խճճված լինեն հիմա,  դրանք ինձ են հասկանալի, ու վերջ...._

----------

Inna (24.10.2011), John (19.10.2011), unknown (20.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ժամեր առաջ ուզում էի գրել _անկապում՝_ 

Երջանիկ եմ, տրամադրությունս էլ  ոչ թե *1000*, այլ *1999*ննա- ու մի  մասնիկ պակասում է երջանկությունս լիակատար լինելու համար, ու չգիտեմ էլ ի՞նչ է, ուղղակի չկա..

Բայց հիմա..... չգիտեմ, ոնց որ էդ թվերը  պակասել են, բայց տխուր էլ չեմ....



Հ.Գ՝ _Սպասողական վիճակներ ու անհանգստություն չեմ սիրում...._

----------

Inna (24.10.2011), Lusinamara (20.10.2011), unknown (22.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*367, 368, 369, 370*...մինչև ո՞ր թիվը պիտի գրառում անեմ,  մինչև ու՞ր եմ հասնելու....

----------

Inna (24.10.2011), Lusinamara (20.10.2011), unknown (22.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հոգիս էնքան լուսավորված ու պայծառա, նենց ժպտուն են հենց հիմա աչքերս, այսօր համ ճաշում էինք ընտանիքով համ էլ պատուհանից աչքերս չէին կարողանում դուրս չնայեին....
Ոնց որ աշունը մտած լինի մեջս, ու էդ տերևաթափը ուրախ ձևով իմ մեջ լինի....
 Ու եթե ուրիշ օր լիներ չէ՞, կնեղվեի որ տանն եմ էս հրաշք օրը, բայց այսօ՜ր....
Չգիտեմ անընդհատ ժպտում եմ, ու ուզում եմ, որ շրջապատում իմ, ինձ ամենթանկ մարդիկ, իրենք գիտեն ովքեր, որոնց ինքս եմ ընտրել կյանքիս արբեր ժամանակահատվածներում, ուզում եմ երջանիկ լինեն...
Ուզում եմ փայլեն յնպես, ինչպես ես ինքս հենցհ իմա, ուզում եմ, շաաատ եմ ուզում...
Ձազնից ոչինչ չի գնա, ժպտացեք....*


*Հ. Գ մի բան էլ երազումս այսօր հրեշտակ էի, ու սենց դեպք երբեք չէր եղել, ու երևի դրանիցա որ հիմա սենց եմ փայլում, հաա հաա ,ես անգամ շոշափել եմ թևերս սպիտակ, փափու կ ու երկնային.......
Ես հրեշտակ էի երազումս, հրաշք էր կատարվել....*

Ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու, ես փայլում եմ, ու երջանիկ եմ հենց հիմաաա., ինչ կա էլ ավելացնելու սրանից բացի :Love: .....

----------

Arpine (23.10.2011), E-la Via (22.10.2011), Inna (24.10.2011), Nare-M (22.10.2011), unknown (22.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Դե, որ ասում են ինձ խառն ես, ճիշտ էն էլի...
Ի՞նչ անեմ, անկապա ամեն ինչ, երեկ թվում էր երջանկությունիցս այսօր էլ բաժին կհասնի, բայց հենց երեկ էլի տրամադրության անկաումս չուշացավ....
Հիվանդ վիճակ, վատ տրամադրություն, հոգնածություն, թուլություն բայց մի բան կա, որ ժպիտա բերում դեմքիս՝ *էդ վաղվա օրնա*, չնայած էլի էս հիմար գրիպն ինձ հետա...*
Մի ուրախ լուր էլ կա, այսօր հասցրել եմ գեղեցիկ տեսնել աշունը ևս մեկ անգամ, հիանալ իրենով, ժպտալ իրեն իսկ, ու այնքան շատ մտածել, որ մոռացելէի իմ մասին....
Նկար էլ ունեմ, մտածում եմ դնեմ, թե ոչ,  ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հետաքրիր էր տեսնել նռան ծառ, ու կանգնելով նրա ներքևում կհիշեք մյուս գրառումս՝  էէն երեխաների նման թափ տալ ծառը, ու սպասել, որ որ այդ պահին պահած հարյուրավոր  երազանքներդ մի օր անպայման կիրականան....*
-* ես ու հեքիաթս գտել էինք այսօր իրար*, էլի կան նկարներ, որոնք պետք է տեսնեք, բայց ոչ այսօր, դրանք իմը չեն, ուղղակի ինքս նկարել եմ, ուզում եմ տեսնեք արդյո՞ք լավ են ստացվել ...

*Ես կլռեմ, ու ժպիտով կսպասեմ վաղվան
*

----------

Ameli (23.10.2011), Arpine (23.10.2011), Inna (24.10.2011), Nare-M (24.10.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), unknown (25.10.2011), ՆանՍ (24.10.2011), Նարե91 (25.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Դե լավ, սկսում եմ իմ այսօրվա առաքելությունը, որը խոսք եմ տվել բոլորին :Wink: 
Գնացինք՝

Տանն էի, ու առաջին անգամ հեռախոսիս զանգ եկավ, ու Լուսինը խնդրեց, որ շուտ դուրս գամ, ինքը մենակ էր, ու դեռ շուտ էր, ես էլ արագ պատրաստվեցի ու  տանից երջանիկ, թե տխուր դուսր եկա: Գիտեմ գնում եմ հանդիպելու մարդկանց, որոնք հարազատ են դարձել ինձ, ու երկար ժամանակ էի սպասում էի...
Հասա հանդիպման վայրը, ու մեր Լուսինամարան խնդրեց իջնել ավելի ներքև, որտեղ ինքն էր, գնում եմ ու մտածում.
- Հա դեմքը տեսել եմ, բայց էս ամբոխում ո՞նց եմ գտնելու,- քայլում եմ, ու հեռվից նկատեցի մի աղջկա, թվաց ինքն է, ու էդ ուղղությամբ շարժվում եմ առաջ. մեկ էլ տեսնեմ մյուս կողմում երկու աղջիկ նստած ինձ են ուսումնասիրում, ու էլի ընկա մտքերիս գիրկը, հիմա համ իրենք են նայում, մտածում Մեմենա, թե ոչ, համ ես....
Դե լայն ու գեղեցիկ Լուսինամարայի ժպիտից զգացի, որ այո՛, ես գտել եմ իրենց: Ջերմ պաչիկներ, գրկախառնություն, նորից ծանոթացա *Կարնո Սոսեյի* հետ, ու հիմա նստել ենք, ու չգիտենք ո՞վ որտեղից սկսի, մի փոքր զրույցից հետո, առաջին անգամ զանգ Ամելիին, ու  որոշեցինք    զբոսնել  պուպուշ եղանակին, համ էլ զրուցելով կիջնեինք նշանակված մյուս վայրը, ու....Լուսին համոզելուց հետո որոշեցինք:
Դե ճանապարհին զրուցեցինք, ու  ոնց որ ամենաշատը ես եմ խոսացել ու էնքան շուտ հասանք տեղ, ճանապարհին էլ նորից առաջին անգամ զրուցեցի Նանսի հետ, ու :Love:  դե ես իրան շաատ եմ սիրում, ինքն էլ գիտի, որոշեցինք որ վերջում էլ իրեն պետք է տեսնենք...
Ու....Լուսը չգիտեմ էլ որտեղից, հաաա Ամելիի սիրունիկ փոսիկներից հեռվից նկատեց իրեն, Ամելին էլ Ջոնին ՝էր հեռվից նկատել :Smile: ....
Դե նորից բարևներ, ծանոթություն, ու նստել ենք, ոչ հարցազրույցնա առաջ գնում ոչ մենք խոսելու թեմա ունենք, սկսեցինք ամեն մեկս մեր մականունի նշանակությունը բացատրել, իսկ Լուսինն ընկած դանակ է ման գալիս. մինչ այդ էլ  զրուցելու ժամանակ Ջոնը Ամելիի համար շոկոլադ էր բերել, ու բոլորս էլ հյուրասիրվեցինք :Nyam: , ու նստել մտածում ենք ի՞նչ անենք, Ամելին էլ սիրուն շոկոլադի տուփը բացեց, ու վրան գրելով *Դար Ակումբ* խնդրեց բոլորիս մի բան գրառել դրա վրա, առաջինը ես էի, իսկ ինձանից հետո շաատ շաատերը սկսեցին գրել, սա էլ նկարը՝  :Wink: 


Հ. Գ Լուս ես իմացա դու երբ ես հասցրել սա լուսանկարել :LOL:  :Blush:  լավա հիշել ես, թե չէ կմոռանայինք :Wink: 

Հետո ինչպես ողջ ճանապարհին մեր Լուսինը էլի դանակ էր փնտրում.
* - Բա՞ խնձորը, ինչ անեեենք...Կարինի մոտ միտք ծագեց.
 - Էս պապաիկների գրպանում անակ կլինի հաստատ*,- ու որոշեց հենց ինքն էլ գնալ, Լուսինը վերցրեց խնձորներն ու ընկան պապիկի որոնումների մեջ, պապաիկը գտնվեց, նրան էլ հյուրասիրեցին, ու եկան խձորներով պայծառ ու լուսավոր աղջիկները՝ 


Լավ էր հասցրեցի նույն պահին  նկարել, որ հիշեինք: Իսկ երբ նստած էինք  էնքան գեղեցիկ աղավնի էր անընդհատ մոտենում մեզ :Rolleyes: , բայց երբ փորձեցի մոտիկից լուսանկարել, գնա՜ցց, երևի մինչ այդ մեր ուրախ տրամադրությունը մագնիս պես ձգում էր իրեն: Ամելիի ծմծմալը պիտի գրեմ, խեղճը էդպես էլ չհասցրեց վերջացնել կես խնձորը :Tongue: : Հետո դե քանի որ ոչինչ էլ առաջ չէր գնում, չուզեցի լուռ նստենք, ու ոչինչ չանենք, զբոսնեցինք, որ տեսնեինք դեպի ու՞ր ենք շարժվում, ճանապարհին Կարինը լքեց մեզ, ու իր տողերը գրեց նոր հեռացավ :Wink: 
Մենք էլ ուղևորվեցինք դեպի Տաշիր Պիցցա, որտեղ ավելի լավ զրուցեցինք, հարցեր կային, որոնք էլի եմ ասում հարցազրույցում դնել կարող էինք Ամել, ու սպասում էինք Նանսին, ինքն էլ եկավ, զրուցեցինք, նկարվեցինք, ու....դրսում էլ  Universe-ին, ով Նանսին ճանաչում էր, պատահաբար մենք էլ տեսանք, ու ճանապարհները կիսվեցին ճանապարհները մենք էլ՝  երեքս մի կողմ, մյուս երեքս մեկ այլ կողմ, իսկ Ջոնը, Ամելին, Լուսինաամարան, իրենց գրառումները Տաշիրում  էլ արեցին, ինչպես և Նանսը, ինչ լավ էր քեզ էլ տեսա, ճանաչեցի...
Ի դեպ Լուինամարան իր իսկ ձեռագրով նվիրեց մեր անուններվ աքրոստիքոսները :Love:  լավն էր, թանկ թանկ կպահեմ :Kiss:  :Ծաղիկ: ....
Իսկ Ջոնն ու Ամելին ո՞նց որ հատուկ  պայմանավորված լինեին, միասին ամաչելու ու չխոսելու :Tongue:  չնայած Ջոնը ասեց  ինչու՞...
Մնումա նայենք նկարները, ու հիշենք մեզ.....


Ուրախ կլինեմ, նորից տեսնեմ ձեզ, ի դեպ ճանապարհին մենք էլ զրուցում էինք՝ ես, Նանսը, Universe....



Հ.Գ. Գ* Լուս ասում էի չէի լրիվ պատմելու եմ, էլի կարող էի երկար գրել, բայց դե.*... :Wink:

----------

Ameli (25.10.2011), armen9494 (25.10.2011), Arpine (25.10.2011), E-la Via (25.10.2011), erexa (25.10.2011), John (25.10.2011), Lusinamara (25.10.2011), Nare-M (24.10.2011), Դատարկություն (24.10.2011), ՆանՍ (25.10.2011), Նարե91 (25.10.2011), Ռուսա (25.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Նենց  հիվանդ եմ ու անտրամադիր, առավոտվանից ինձ հայելու մեջ  նայելու ցանկություն էլ չունեի, եթե երեկ գոնե լավ էի մի քիչ, այսօր դա էլ չկար, ու քնած օրվաս կեսը անցավ....
Արթնացել եմ, ու զգում եմ, որ մոտս ուրախության նշույլներ են նկատվում :Smile: ...
Եսիմ, երևի շուտ կլավանամ, եթե տրամադրություն ունեմ, որոշել էի երկար ժամանակով չմտնեի, չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞, բայց ես Սոֆային մի բան եմ խոստացել, ու դեռ երեկվանից անհանգիստ էի...Դնում եմ՝

*Ժպիիիտ նկարում է Ջոնը՜*  
*Նայե՛ք, ինչ սիրու՜ն ենք ժպտում չորսս էլ* :Love: ...



Մնումա Մեմեն շուտ լավանա, թե չէ չեմ դիմանում էս հիմար վիճակիս :Beee:

----------

Ameli (25.10.2011), armen9494 (25.10.2011), Arpine (25.10.2011), E-la Via (25.10.2011), John (25.10.2011), Lusinamara (25.10.2011), Nare-M (25.10.2011), ՆանՍ (26.10.2011), Ռուսա (25.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Առաջին անգամ զգացի երկրաշարժի դողը տանը, այն ինչ նցած անգամ ափսոսում էի որ չեմ զգացել, ու......Բայց կյանքում չեմ մոռանա, երբ փոքր էին, ու երկարաշարժ եղավ Երևանում, երբ լաց էինք լինում ես ու քույրս, որ մեզ մեր տաք շորերն էին հագցնում ու խնդրում դուրս  գնալ....
Սրանից առաջ, որ եղավ երկրաշարժ, երեկ չէ առաջին օրը, մեքենայում էինք ընտանիքով, լավ էր չէինք զագցել...
Չնայած հիմա էլ, որ զգացի ի՞նչ, ֆիլմ էի դիտում, մենակ ես զգացի սենյակում ճոճվող ջահը, դուրս գնացի տեսնեմ ի՞նչ է կատարվում դրսում, բայց ...Ոչինչ էլ չկար...
Ֆիլմս էլ հարամվեց, ոչ հավես ունեմ նայելու, ոչ էլ տրամադրություն....
Տեսնես ինչու՞ չվախեցա, ինչու՞ խուճապի չմտանվեցի...

Միգուցե ուժեղ ե՞մ..Եսի՞մ....


Չէէ՞, բուժվել է պետք, աչքս ազդումա, զզվում եմ մեկ-մեկ ինձանից.....


Մեկա վաղը ո՞նց որ լուսավոր օր է լինելու ընտանիքիս հետ...._

----------

Nare-M (25.10.2011), Renata (25.10.2011), unknown (25.10.2011), ՆանՍ (26.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Խուճուճիկ գրառում լցված վատ տրամադրությամբ....Էս վերջերս ինքս դարձել եմ խուճուճիկ, չեմ էլ հասկանում ոչ ինձ, ոչ դիմացինիս :Sad: ....

Դատարկ էջ, ու դատարկ տողեր :Sad:

----------

Nare-M (25.10.2011), Renata (25.10.2011), Universe (25.10.2011), unknown (25.10.2011), Ռուսա (25.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Լսում ե՞ս քամու ձայնը, նա սեր է խոստովանում տերևներին՝ օդում պար գալով նրանց հետ, աշնան միապաղաղ ու խաղաղ մեղեդու ներքո:_ ՝ _Հատված իմ պատմվածքից...._





*Էս տարի էլ սկսել եմ աշնանը տերևներ դրսից տուն բերել, ոնց այսօր, ու մի քանի օր առաջ, իսկ  այսօրվանը հրաշք կարմիր է, որի կողքով անտարբեր էլ չկարողացա անցնել...
Դրանք կմնան իմ օրագրի հուշերում, որպես այս տարվա հուշերիցս մասնիկ...*



_Դուք եղբորս դեմքը տեսնեիք հետս քայլելիս, երբ տեսավ որ պոկեցի տերևը 
- շաաատ էլ լավաա_

Հ.Գ՝ 
*էս էջս նկարազարդ եմ դարձրել
Հա ի՞նչ անենք, ես սիրունացնում եմ օրագրիկիս, չնայած դա երբ ձեռքերումս լինի, էլ նկարազարդ չի լինի*

----------

Renata (26.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

> Խուճուճիկ գրառում լցված վատ տրամադրությամբ....Էս վերջերս ինքս դարձել եմ խուճուճիկ, չեմ էլ հասկանում ոչ ինձ, ոչ դիմացինիս....
> 
> Դատարկ էջ, ու դատարկ տողեր


_Վերանայեցի երեկվա գրառումս, վերապրեցի գրածիս իմաստը. բայց....
Ասում եմ, մեկ մեկ լռության մեջ էլ շաատ թաքուն մտքեր են լինում չէ՞... Չնայած երբեմն ես չեմ սիրում, ու չեմ  թողնում, որ լռեն, կամ ինքս իմ լռության մեջ չեմ լսում խոսքեր, կամ էլ լսում եմ

Դե ինչ անենք, էսպես էլ է լինում
Հաաաաաաաաա, ապրեք որ կարդում եք, բոլորիդ էլ շաատ եմ սիրում ,մեկ գրելս եմ հիշում, մեկ էլ որ մտնում եմ, ու տեսնում շնորհակալությունները_ :Love:

----------

Lusinamara (26.10.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), unknown (26.10.2011), Նարե91 (26.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ապրենք երազում, չկտրվելով նեկայից`  հիշելով անցյալի  ու սպասվող գեղեցիկ ապագայի մասին....*

----------

Inna (26.10.2011), Lusinamara (26.10.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), unknown (26.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեկ գիշերը՝* 


Վերնագիր նվիրված՝ * Իմ սենյակի մոծակներին*՝  :Lol2: 


Որոշել եմ այսօրվանից՝ իմ սենյակում դեռ մնացած մոծակների վրա ձայամեկուսիչ, կամ էլ ձայնազրկիչ եմ դնելու :LOL:  որ, երբ Մերիի  քնելու ժամանակնա, որ արդեն քւոնը տանումա, աչքերը փակվում են, ու ինքը արդեն երազի կես ճանապարհինա, մոծակները գաա՜աան , իրենց հասանելիք արյունը խմեն, անզվուկ, անձայն, ու ամեանկարևորը կուշտ փորով գնան :Nyam: : 
հերիք էլ, բոլ եղավ, արդեն հոգուս են հասցրել,իյը...
– *Սենյակումս էլ չլսե՛մ ձեր տզզոց, բզզոցը  ես քնում եեեեեեեեմ...*

Գիշերվա կեսին սա գրել եմ, ու վախում եմ, որ հեսա էս լույսի վրա էլ դրանք ինձ էլի կգտնեն :Jpit: ....Ու մտածում եմ.
– Ըհըն, ո՞նց որ գրագետ մոծո էր :Xeloq: , կարդաց, հուզվեց, նեղացավ, ու գնաց :Sorry: ...Քանի շուտա աչքս կպցնեմ :Lazy: .....
Թե՞ ասա էսքան գրելուց հետո ու՞մ քունը կտանի՞ :Think:  :LOL:

----------

John (28.10.2011), unknown (28.10.2011), Նարե91 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Մտքերիցս ՝   Իմ մոտ բարձրաձայն մի մտածեք, ես սկսում եմ հավատալ ձեր խոստումներին...*




*Վարդեր, վարդեր ու էլի վարդեր շարանից....* 

*Ես կարծես, գիտեմ, երբ տխուր եմ ի՞նչով կարող եմ բարձարացնել տարամադրությունս, ասե՞մ* :Secret:  :Yes: 

*Միայն այսօր, ու մենակ իմ համար էս բոլորը, բայց ծննդյանս օրն էլ լիներ վատ չէր լինի.... ուխխխխխխխխխ ոնց եմ սիրում ես ձեզ վարդեր ջաաան ջաան...*







- *Շոկոլաաադ ու վարդեր մենակ իմ համա՜րրրր* :Love:  :Kiss: 



_Սենց որ նայում եմ չէ՞, նենց սիրուն ժպիտա գալիս դեմքիս, նենց եմ ուրախանում ո՞նց որ իրական ձեռքերումս են իրենք, ու գիտե՞ք, ամենահարազատը էս գույներից միշտ եղելա ու կմնա կարմիրը, էնքան գեղեցիկությունա պարունակում էդ գույնը իր  մեջ, բայց մենակ ծաղիկի մեջ էլի, էնպես չէմ էլ սիրում... լավ թեմայից չշեղվեմ....

Մեկա  մեկ-մեկ կարելիա ինքդ քեզ՝ էսպես էլ, իրական էլ, նվիրել ծաղիկներ, վարդե՜ր...
 Ինչքան եմ սիրում ձեզ  շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ..
Հիմա կմտածեք ինչքա՜ն քիչ բանա պետք Մեմին երջանիկ լինելու համար
_

----------

armen9494 (04.11.2011), Arpine (29.10.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011), Նարե91 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Մտքերիցս՝ Երազներիդ հասնելու համար ինքնաթիռ նստել պետք չէ, դրանց ետևից քո ոտքով էլ կհասնե՛ս...
Հավատա միայն....
*

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011), Lusinamara (28.10.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), unknown (28.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երբևէ փորձել ե՞ք երազանք պահել, երբ ձեր հեռախոսի էկրանին ժամացույցը նույն թվերն է ցույց տալիս՝ 22.22 կամ էլ 00.00...
Ես պահում եմ միշտ, ոչ պարտադիր նշածս ժամանակ, այլ երբ աչքերս նկատում են...
Գիտե՞ք միշտ հավատացել եմ, որ կկատարվեն էդ պահին պահված երազանքներս....
Փորձե՛ք, իսկապես դատարկացնդաբանություն չի՛,  իրականա.....
Լավատես եղեք մի՜շտ, թե կարող եք, ո՞վ ուժ ունի իր մեջ գոնե՝ աա՜այ այսքան, շատ քիչ...
 Հավատով լցվե՛ք ամեն բացվող նոր օր, լինի մառախլապատ, թե անձրևոտ...
Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, Ջոհն Լենոնը մի խոսք ունի՝ 

Հաջողության կարող է հասնել ցանկացած մարդ, պետք է միշտ կրկնել այս խոսքերը, և այն կգտնի քեզ

Ինձ էլ այսուհետ օգնելու են տվյալ խոսքերը,ու չեմ էլ մտածելու, որ տխուր օրեր են լինելու...Ես  հավատալու եմ 
Նենց որ անցանք գործիի՜*

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011), John (28.10.2011), Lusinamara (28.10.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), unknown (28.10.2011), Yellow Raven (27.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երբմն լինում է չէ՞, որ քանի օր էդ օրվան էս սպասում, կոնկրետ մի ժամի, ու երբ գալիս է էդ օրը, ոչ հավես ես ունենում, ոչ տրամադրություն...*

Ուֆֆ, քիչ մնաց, ժամը իննին, գնամ ինձ մի կերպ տրամադրեմ :Wink:

----------

Lusinamara (28.10.2011), Renata (31.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Դե երեկ հրաշալի օր էր, ու մենակ այն, որ գիշերվա ժամին էր սկսվում ֆիլմը, արդեն իմ համար գեղեցիկ էր ամեն ինչ տրամադարությունս էլ չգիտեմ ինչքա՜ն բարձր էր, որովհետև իմ ընկերուհիները կամ ինձ մոռանում են երկար ժամանակով, կամ էլ հիշում մեկ օրվա մեջ բոլորը միանգամից, երբ ես զբաղված եմ, ու էնքա՜ն են ծիծաղեցնում, որ արդեն էլ ժպիտի տեղ չի լինում դեմքիս....
Ցուրտ էր, բայց նենց հաճելի էր, չնայած վերջում հաճելի չվերջացավ իմ համար, բայց ....Ոչ ուշացել էինք ֆիլմից, ոչ շուտ էինք տեղ հասել, էն ժամն էր, երբ զգուշացում հնչեց, ֆիլմին մնացել է 5 րոպե, ներս մտանք, նստեցինք տեղավորվեցինք, ու էնպես էր,որ   դահլիճում  անգամ մեկ հոգու համար  ազատ տեղ չկար, բոլորը կարծես մեկ մեեծ ընտանիքի նման հավաքված լինեին ֆիլմ դիտելու....
Էնքա՜ն հետաքրիր էր հենց սկզբից էլ, հին պատմությունից հիշեցումը, որ դեռ չէր էլ սկսվել, բայց ես ու եղբայրս լայն  ժպիտով նստած էինք, դե տաքսու վարոդրը նենց չուրախացրեց, որ չժպտաինքհազարից մեկ նստում ենք տաքսի, ոչ մեր մեքենայով, բայց միշտ էլ հաճելիա լինում վերջում....
Ֆիլմը գնալով ավելի ու ավելի հետաքրիր էր դառնում, ավելի ծիծաղելի էր դառնում, ու էնքան հաճելի էր, որ մարդիկ միանգամից ծիծաղում էին միասին, բայց իմ մոտ կամ ուշացումով էր, կամ էլ ծիծաղում էի էնտեղ, որտեղ մենակ իմ համար է ծիծաղելի, չէ՜ լավ խառնեցի, էս անգամ էդպես չէր, ուղղակի էլի էնքան բարձր էի ծիծաղում, որ մաման էլի կողքից.
- Մե՛ր ամոթա,- բայց հավատացե՛ք, ինձանից բարձր ծիծաղացողներ էլ կային, մարդ կար, երկար ծիծաղը չէր էլ կարում զսպեր- ու էս վիճակն էր իրա մոտ, ու էն որ մեկը ծիծաղումա բոլորը ման են գալիս էդ մեկնին էդ վիճակն էլ էր.... 
ֆիլմը դիտեցինք, որը ամեն ինչով համամեված էր՝ և՛ ժպիտով, և՛ թախիծով, և՛ զարմանքով ու փորձանքով խեղճ մարդու գլխին, լուրջ հերոսին սկսեցի նենց խղճալ, որը մեկ-մեկ ինձ էլ էր նման, մեկ մեկ օրվա մեջ իմ հետ էլ էնքան ձախողություն կարողա լինի, որ....Լավ էր հերոսի նման դեպքեր չէր
Դուրս ենք եկել, բոլորի դեմքին ժպիտ, ուրախություն, ֆիլմի երգով ինքս զմայլված, որ վաղուց արդեն սիրում էի, դրսում մաքուր օդ, ոչ ցուրտ, ոչ շոգ, եկանք տուն, ու  .....* *Ու հոգնած, ոչնչի հավես չկա, նորից իմ առօրյան, իմ ձանձրալի կյանքը, ամեն օր տները հավաքել, սուրճ ցերեկը, ճաշի ժամ, մի փոքր համակարգիչ, ֆիլմեր հայկական, գիշերվա  հանգիստ, ու նորից ու նորից ձանձրույթ...
**
Նենց եմ հոգնել էս ամեն ինչից, որ ուզում եմ փոխել ամեն ինչ, բայց չի ստացվում....
Մի քիչ էլ կդիմանամ, ինձ համբերությունա պետք, շատ փոքր, շաաատ չնչին....Կսպասեմ...*

----------

Ameli (29.10.2011), armen9494 (03.03.2012), Renata (31.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011), Նարե91 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ մեկ անէանալս գալիսա....
Որ ուզում էս թեկուզ 15 րոպեյով մոռանաս ամեն ինչ՝ 5 րոպե մտքերդ, 5 րոպե երազանքներդ, 5 րոպե , կամ էլ ամբողջ հարատևություն՝  ինքդ քեզ մոռանալու համար......_

Երեկվա ապրածս թող կյանքում էլ չկրկնվի, ես էլ չեմ կարող տեսնել էդ ամեն ինչը...Ամեն

----------

Lusinamara (30.10.2011), Nare-M (01.11.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Անէության ու լռության մեջ գույներ էլ չկան...
Օրը դատարկ է, մութ ու ցուրտ կարծես...
Մարդիկ անխոս են ու համր կարծես...._

----------

Ameli (31.10.2011), Lusinamara (30.10.2011), Nare-M (01.11.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այն ինչին չես պսասում, ավելի արագ է ձեռքումդ լինում, քան այն, ինչին երկա՜ր, շատ երկա՜ր սպասում ես*

Հ.Գ՝ սեփական փորձ :Smile:

----------

Ameli (31.10.2011), E-la Via (31.10.2011), Lusinamara (30.10.2011), Nare-M (01.11.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), Ripsim (30.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011), Նարե91 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_– Օրագիի՞իր, ժպտում ես չէ՞....
– Ահամ, քեզ էի սպասում ընկերս, ու՞ր էիր, ո՞նց ես.
– Եսիմ է, անկապ վիճակ, էն իմ տաղտկալի ձանձրույթից ամեն տեղ, ամենուրեք...
– Բա՞ ինչ ես ձեռնարկելու,
– Ուզում եմ փոխել կյանքս, սպասում եմ, բայց ավելի եմ տանջվում, բարին մի օր էլ ինձ կայցելի...
– Թող բարին լինի հավատարիմ ընկերս...
– Կհավատամ օրագրիկս....


Մինչ հադիպում ...._

----------

Lusinamara (31.10.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիր մի լավ երգ եմ երկու օրա լսում, ու ականջներիս էնքան հարազատ են :Love: , էլի եմ լսել, բայց չեմ էլ իմացել ո՞վ է երգում,.....
Մենախոսություն՝ _Տեսնե՞ս, որ էն թվերին ծնված լինեի, երբ էս երգը նոր է եղել, ինչպիսի՞ն կլինեի...
Տեսնես ուրիշ կլինե՞ր Մեմեն....
Ինձ թվումա՝  էս Մեմեն չէր լինի_


 :Love:  հրա՜շքք.....

----------

Ameli (31.10.2011), Arpine (31.10.2011), Nare-M (01.11.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), unknown (31.10.2011), Արէա (31.10.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեկ քնելուց առաջ՝ 

– Մե՜ր քնած ժամանակ միշտ ժպտում ես, ամեն առավոտ արթնանում եմ, ու նայում քեզ, թվումա իմ վրա ես ծիծաղում ու արթուն ես, երկար ժամանակ նայում եմ դեմքիդ հասկանալու համար քնած ես, թե ոչ հետո համոզվում եմ, ու գնում
–  Դե երևի լավ երազ եմ տեսնում,-  մտքում մտածում եմ իսկ դու քնահարամ ես անում վարագույրը բացելով ու ջղայնացնում, բայց զատոոո՜ էն օրը կարողացա էսքան ժամանակվա կուտակված զարյութս թափել
Հիշում ե՞ս ասեցիր տատինա սկայպով զանգել, ասեցի քնում եմ, հա կռվեցինք, ասեցի չեմ արթնանալու, դու գնա, էնքան հոգուս հասցրիր առանց իրական իմաստը բացատրելու, որ արթնացա ու վարագույրը սիրու՜ն բացեցի
Դե՜, դու էլ էիր նեռվայնացել, - այ հենց էսպես, բայց դե՜ ուշ էր արդեն , դու արթուն էիր..... Բա որ տատին քեզ ուզեց տեսնի

Այ թե ինչքան վատա, երբ մարդուն քնահարամ են անում, ու բացում վարագույրը.... բա չանեի՛րես մեղավոր չեեեեեեմ

Այսօր էնքան երջանիկ ու լուսավոր օր էր, առավոտվանից ժպտում էի, որ ուրախ արթնացրիր- այ սենց....
Հետո տների դասավորություն, մաքրություն, տատիկենց, սուրճճճճ, հետո էլ պարի՜, հա հա, պարի եմ գնում, նենց հավեսա նամանավանդ, որ Լիլոիս հետ եմ, իմ կուսեցի սիրուն Լիլոն, որ ով տեսնում էր ասում էր.
 – Ձեր կուրսից մենակ դու ու Լիլոն եք սիրուն, ու ճանապարհը գեղեցիկ, սիրուն, մի քիչ էլ ցուրտ, բայց պետքս էլ չէր, ես քայլում էի իմ համար հիացած, էներգիա հավաքեցի, էսօր միայն նայելով, ու հետո Հասուլս, իմ Հասուլը եկավ մեր տուն, ու պատկերացնում եք իրա մաման ասումա.
– Մեր էնքան էր կարոտել,  որ նկարներդ  այսօր դրել էր ու  ասումա զգացինք, որ կարոտելա, ու....բերեցինք.....
 Վախ մեռնեմ էն սիրունիկ աչուկներիդ Հաս, որ ինձ էդքա՝ան սիրում ես. Մերիի.հրեշտակը, ոնց նեղացած գնաց, մենակ ինձ համբուրեց, ու .......Ափսոս չթողեցին մնաս, ոչինչ ,ես դեռ էլի կհամոզեմ, այսինքն թողել են, բայց ուրիշ օրշ
Գնացի, էէ, ֆիլմս սկսելաաա. ուշացաաաաա
Բոլորիդ շատ եմ սիրում ընկերներս*

----------

Renata (02.11.2011), Նարե91 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այսօր մի քիչ էլ զրուցեմ իմ ամենասիրելի գործիքներից մեկի ՝* կիթառի մասին*, *որի կողքով անտարբեր անցնել չեմ կարող, ու  տեսնելիս էլ ուրախությունս կրկնապատիկ է լինում....էնքա՜ն եմ ուզում սովորել նվագել էդ հեքիաթ լարերի վրա* :Love: ...


Ինչքա՜ն հանգստացնող ու լավն են հնչյունները, որ կարող ես ժամերով վայելել, փակել աչքերդ ու խորասուզվել երաժտության ռիթմի մեջ, որ ուզում ես գնալ նստել աշնանային մի անտառում միացնել էդ երաժշտությունը ու հիանալ բնության ստեղծած հրաշքով :Rolleyes: ....
Հավատում եմ, որ մի օր իմ ձեռքում էլ կլինի այն, ես էլ կկարողաամ նվագել իմ իսկ երաժշտությունը :Kiss: ...


*Շուտ եմ ասել ծնունդիս կիթառ եմ ուզու՜մ* :Shout:  :Yes:  :Kiss: ......
*
Այսօր մի փոքր քիչ կխոսեմ կիթառի մասին, բայց թեման շարունակելի է մնում* :Wink: ....


Հիմա կվայելենք էս ուրախ կիթառը, իսկ շարունակությունում կտեղադրեմ այն, որը հարազատ է սրտիս :Wink: 
*Գնացի հաջողնեեեր*

----------

armen9494 (02.11.2011), Renata (02.11.2011), Արէա (02.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր առաջին անգամ* ՝ էն որ ֆիլմերի մեջ տեսած կլինեք սուպերմարկետներում երկու սայլակների միջև ավարիա է տեղի ունենում է՜, նմա ն դեպքի հերոսուհին էի լինելու, լավ էր էն տղան, որի սայլակին պիտի հարվածեի, ինձ նկատել էր :Blush: ... 
-Լավ պրծանք, և ես մտքում ասեցի, և էդ տղան,- մի հատ շատ ամոթ ու հիմար վիճակ էր ,դեմքիս չգիտեմ էլ ի՜նչ ժպիտ էր աղավաղված ::}: 

Ու բացի էս պատմությունից, մոռացել եմ ասել, *այսօր առաջին անգամ երազումս* :Jpit: ՝ հեսա կասեք.
– էս աղջիկը օրագիրը երազահանա սարքել,- բայց չեք հավատա, առաջին անգամ էի *երազումս ձեռքով ընկնող աստղ բռնում, երկու երազանք եմ պահել, երկուսն էլ կատարվելու են* :Kiss: , ու հլը թող փորձվի չկատարվի է՜ :Nono: .հետո ինչ երազումս եմ պահել...
Բայց էնքան հաճելի էր, որ կարծես ծանոթ զգացողություն էր, ու գիտեի աստղ բռնելն ի՞նչ է :Rolleyes: , անգամ մատներիս ծակոցն եմ զգացել :Yes: , հետո էլ մամայիս էի համոզում.
– Մաամ, ես հենց նոր ընկնող ատսղ եմ բռնեել :Yahoo:  :Angel: 


Հեսա կասեն, գիժաա ինչաա՞ :Jpit:  :Fool:  :Crazy: ....Չնայած էսօր եղբայրս էտ էր ասում.
– Ինքն իր համար քնումա, ի՞նչ երազներա տեսնում...

----------

aragats (02.11.2011), Lusinamara (02.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այ օրագի՞ր, բա էսօր ինչ հետաքրիր նյութ պատմեմ քեզ, որ համ ես ուրախ լինեմ ,համ դու, համ ընթերցողս....
Ուֆ, բա գիտե՞մ...Եթե տանը նստած եմ, ձանձրույթից մեռնում եմ, գիժ եմ դառնում քիչ քիչ, ինչ պատմեմ, որ հետաքրիր լինի քեզ, հը՞ն..ասա՞...
*

Մի հատ բողոքի գիրքս բացեմ կիսվեմ հետո կմտածենք ինչ կպատմեմ......
_Իբր թեե էսօր էլ պարի պիտի գնայի, բայցասում եմ չէ ինչի վրա շատ եմ ուրախանում, կորում գնումա, թողնելով ինձ իմ ուրախացած ու միառժամանակ էլ հիասթափված դեմքով, մոտավոր՝ , ու տենց էսօր մտքովս անցավ էլի փորփրել, ման գալ, էլի մտածել,  գույներ ցտեղծելու համար, որ էս իմ ջահել կյանքս ջուրը չգնա, ու չնստեմ ու ձանձրանաաամ հա մտաշեցի, գտա, ու հիմա մնումա սպասեմ, դե իմ միակ ու անկրկնելի պապիկսա խոսք տվել, տեսնենք... ինչ կստացվի՞....Ես անընդհատ փնտրում եմ, թվումա գտել եմ, ուրախանում եմ, մեկ էլ հոպլյա, ինչ ուրախանալ, Մերի ջաան, երազ էր փուչ խոսքեր, խաբեցին, կամ էլ պիտի նստես ու մինչև երկու ամսվա հավերժություն սպասես, որ կլինի, կամ էլ ոչ...._

*Դե քանի որ ասեցի պապիկիս մասին, մանկությունիցս էլ նյութ եմ հիշել, եկե՛ք պատմեմ, համ ինքս  մի քիչ կթեթևանամ, դուք էլ կժպտաք...Գնացի՜նք...*

Ուրեմն որ փոքր էի, տատիկենցս տանը, որ ծնունդ, կամ  առիթ էր լինում դե բոլորավ հավաքվում էինք մեծ ընտանիքի նման, բոլորը տատիկենց տանն էին, մենակ մենք պիտի գնաինք տատիկենց, որ ամբողջանայինք, կարծեմ 14 հոգով էինք, նենց հավես էր էդ ժամանակները :Rolleyes:  :Sulel:  :Kiss: ....Դե սեղան դնել, մենք երեխեքով կամ օգնում էինք, կամ վազվզում խանութներով էստեղ-էնտեղ՝  սա է պակաս, սա է պետք, ու տենց շարունակ, կամ էլ ուղարկում էի ներքև՝ խորովածին ջուր, կաթսա, որ մեջը դնեն, լավաշով, ու էսպես շարունակ....
Սեղան մինչ էդ գցում էին,ու  նստում էինք բոլորով, գնաացն կենացները :Drinks: , ու էն որ բոլորը իրենց տեղերը, կամ էլ մեկը մյուսի տեղը նստելիս կռիվ, ղալմաղալ.
- *Իմ տեղնաա. իյըը*  :Angry2:  :LOL: ,- բայց ես միշտ քեռիիս կողքին էի նստում :Smile: , ու շատ էի սիրում տեղս, բա՞ թոռների  մեծը ես էի :Beee: ,- ու տենց իջնում էինք դուրս, պապիկն էլ նվագում էր *ակորդեոնը* :Love: , որ էնքան էինք սիրում, հետո ընթացքում էլ հյուրեր էին գալիս, բարեկամներ, ընկերներ,  նրանք էլ դե բնականաբար իմ պապիկի նվագածները չսիրել հնարավոր չէր, լսում էինք դրսից ու հպարտանում, դրսում էլ գիտեին, որ պապիկն է նվագում, մեկ էլ հոպ տանից կանչում էին պաղպաղակ գնելու, պապին սեղանի ծայրից կանչում էր, մենք էլ ժպիտները դեմքներիս գնում էինք :Jpit:  դե ինչի՞ էինք ժպտում, վերջում խանութից հետո մնացած ինչքան էլ մանր լիներ,շատ թե քիչ մերն էէէր :Yahoo:  ուռաա՜, ինչքա՜ն ուզում էր մնացած լիներ, բա՞ որ մի կողմից պապաս, մյուսից քեռիս էր տալիս, ո՞վ էլ վերցներ, վերջում մանրն իրենն էր, ու բոլորվ գնացինք խանու՜թ :Jpit: 

Կամ էլ սովորական օրերին, որ գնում էինք խանութ պապաիկի հետ, դե հո՞ գիտենք խանութում որս ի՞նչ է տեսել, ու ուզում, բնականաբար երեքս էլ նույնը, երեք քույրերիս էլ մեր ուզած տիկնկիկները :Love: , տարբեր գույներով,  որ հետո կռվում էինք, դրանց վրա, չգիտեմ էլ ինչի, իսկական երեխայություն, կամ էլ, որ մինչև հիմա հիշեցնում են, *Մերին ու Գոհարիկը մի կտոր թղթի համար տալիս էին իրար, էնքան փոքր էր թուղթը լինում, որ զարմանում էին*.... դե հիմա :Yea: 
*
Բա, նենց որ էսպիսի պատմությունները երբեք կյանքում չեն մոռացվում....*

----------

armen9494 (04.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Universe (03.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011), Նարե91 (04.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Հատված մտքերիցս թրծված ՝_ *Ուրա՞ երջանկությունը, ո՞րտեղ են բաժանում, ինձ ասեք, հոգնած էլ լինեմ ես կգնամ, ես կորոնեմ, կգտնեմ երազանքերիս իրականացման վայրը, ու մի քանիսին բռումս հավաքած՝ օդ կնետեմ, որ կատարվեն...
Ուրա՞, որտեղ ա՞ էդ երազանքերի իրականցման տեղը, ես գնում եմ.......
Ինձ էլ գրանցեք էդ ցուցակում....*

----------

Renata (04.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մտքերիցս թրծված՝  _Երբ երազանքերիդ մեջ որոնես իրականության նշույներ, ուրեմն դու սկսում ես հավատալ, որ դրանք մի օր կտեսնեն աչքերդ ու կզգա հոգիդ...
Եբբ զգաս, որ այն կատարվել է, որ ուրախ ես, նորերը կգան փոխարինելու հներին, ինչպես միշտ, ու մինչ հարատևություն դրանք կլինեն կողքիդ...
Երբ նորերը գան փոխարինելու հներին, նորից ու նորից կսկսես հավատալ էն իրականին, որ գտել մի ժամանակ հների մեջ, նորից կսկսես հավատալ քեզ, ու կժպտաս քո կյանքին..._

----------

Ameli (05.11.2011), anahit96 (10.11.2011), aragats (04.11.2011), E-la Via (04.11.2011), Lusinamara (05.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ս.Փ. Մտքերիս թրծված՝* _Անբովանդակ բովանդակության սկիզբը լույսն է, վերջը խուլ մթությունը....
_
_
Հ.Գ  Տեսնես  ի՞նչ էի ուզում սրանով ասել............Ո՞րտեղից միտքս եկավ....._

----------

Lusinamara (05.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այսօր դրսից ձմռան ու օտարության բուրմունք զգացի, թվաց էլ չկաս, արդեն ձմեռ է, դու գնացել ես. :Sad: ...

Բայց 25 օր, ընդհամենը 25 օրից էլ չես լինի, կամուրջները կբաժանվեն, ու կլքես մինչ մյուս տարի......
Ո՜նց չեմ ուզում բաժանվել քեզնից, ինչքա՜ն էլ սիրեմ դեկտեմբերը՝  իմ ամիսը, ինչքան էլ սիրեմ ձյունը......
Հետաքրիր միտք  տվեցին ինձ երեկ, հա՝  * «25 օրից երկու իրարամերժ եղանակների հատման օրն է լինելու»*, իսկ այն ի՞նչպես կանցի ինձ համար, ինքս էլ չգիտեմ, ինձանից է կախված, մեկ էլ հիմա չեղած տրմադարությունիցս....


Ինպե՞ս անցավ էս աշունս, չգիտեմ անցած ունեցածս աշուններից ամենախճճվածը, ամենաանսպասելի իրադարձություններով լի էր, ինչ ասես չպատահեց, որը մտքովս չէր անցել, որ կլինի....
*Մենակ մի բան է պակասում հիմա ինձ, ուզում եմ վերջին անգամ գրկել տերևներդ, ուրախանալ քեզանով վերջին անգամ....Ինչքա՜ն շատ եմ ուզում....
 Սիրում եմ, սիրում եմ քեզ աշուն...........*

----------

unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

> Այսօր մի քիչ էլ զրուցեմ իմ ամենասիրելի գործիքներից մեկի ՝* կիթառի մասին*, *որի կողքով անտարբեր անցնել չեմ կարող, ու  տեսնելիս էլ ուրախությունս կրկնապատիկ է լինում....էնքա՜ն եմ ուզում սովորել նվագել էդ հեքիաթ լարերի վրա*...
> 
> 
> Ինչքա՜ն հանգստացնող ու լավն են հնչյունները, որ կարող ես ժամերով վայելել, փակել աչքերդ ու խորասուզվել երաժտության ռիթմի մեջ, որ ուզում ես գնալ նստել աշնանային մի անտառում միացնել էդ երաժշտությունը ու հիանալ բնության ստեղծած հրաշքով....
> Հավատում եմ, որ մի օր իմ ձեռքում էլ կլինի այն, ես էլ կկարողաամ նվագել իմ իսկ երաժշտությունը...
> 
> 
> *Շուտ եմ ասել ծնունդիս կիթառ եմ ուզու՜մ*......
> *
> ...


*Շարունակություն՝*

*Կիթառի երաժշտության մեջ ես ինքս ինձ ավելի ու ավելի եմ վերագտնում, ու մքտերս իմ մեջ ավելի գեղեցիկ են արթնանում....
Էս երաժշտության մեջ, չգիտեմ ,կարծես հագենում եմ կյանքից ....


Որ ժամերով օրերով նույն երաժտությունը լսես, չես կշտանա....
Այսօր առավոտվանից լսում եմ, երեկ եմ գտել, ու էս տրամադրությանս, էս եղանակին իմ մեջ երաժտությունը ավելի հետաքրիր մտքեր ու տողեր ծնեց...
Էնքա՜ն երկար եմ ուզում գրել, զրուցել, որովհետև մի բան հասկանում եմ, որ պակասում է, չգիտեմ, մինչև էս օրը ժպիտով էի, բայց....Երևի էն մտքից, որ գնալու ես, տրամադրությունս ավելի է իջնում, հավասարվելով զրոների.....


Թող նման երաժտությունները օր օրի ավելի գեղեցկանեն մեր կյաքնը՝ լցնելով լավ պահերով, մի փոքր էլ թախիծով, որովհետև էդ թախիծը երբեմն ստիպում է մտածել, գրել տողեր, որոնք արժանի են համակրանքի, ընթերցանության...
Չգիտեմ, ինձ էս երաժտությունը օգնում է երազել, մտածել, թևեր է տալիս երկնքում լինելու, խորհեելու.... երանի մի օր ես էլ....երանի՜....*

----------

Arpine (05.11.2011), E-la Via (09.11.2011), Lusinamara (05.11.2011), Renata (05.11.2011), Universe (05.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (09.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր սովորական կիրակի չէր, իմ ընկերւհիներից մեկը, որին այս տարի եմ գտել, պետք է գար մեր տուն, ու շատ էի սպասում...*
Սիրում եմ իրան, էնքան բարի ու պարզ աղջիկա, որ էդպիսի մարդկանց հնարավոր չի չսիրել :Kiss:  :Ծաղիկ: ....
Մի խոսքով օգնելու  բան ունեի, մի փոքր նստեցինք, սուրճ խմեցինք, որ առավոտվանից ուզում էի, բայց սպասեցի :Love: , հետո դուրս եկանք տանից: Էնպես էր, որ ինքս էլ ուզում էի դուրս գալ տանից, եկել էր ճանապարհելու ժամանակը, ու անձրև էր մաղում :Kiss: , ցուրտ էր, բայց չճանապարհել չէի կարող, ա՜խր էնքան շատ եմ սիրում քեզ *Զառ*, էնքան մաքուր ու պարզ հոգի ունես, որ ինչքան էլ դժվար էր մնալ, մեկ է չէի կարող քեզ մենակ թողնել.... ահակին կանգնեցինք դրսում, համ ինձ արդեն տանն էի պատկերացնում, համ էլ անձրևն էր հաճելի :Rolleyes: .....
Արդեն տուն եմ գալիս, ու սկսել էր մթնել, բայց էնքան հաճելի էր էդ ցուրտը, որ արագությունս չկարողացավ կոտրել նրան, կարծես ոչինչ էլ չէր փրկի էդ ցրտից, իսկ անձրևը մաղում էր հանդարտ ու սիրուն: Ամեն ինչ իմ ուզածի նման, ու միևնույնն է ինչքա՜ն էլ ցուրտ լինի, էդ էնքան հաճելիա, որ գիտես տուն հասնելուն պես տաք թեյ կխմես, ու նորից ու նորից կմտածես դրսի ցրտի մասին, նորից  պատկերացնելով քեզ դրսում  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: ...
*Հաճելի էր........*
*Օրս դեռ չի ավարտվել, բայց կարծես ամեն ինչ սովորականի նման է, ամեն ինչ նույնն է մնացել....Ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվել...
Երանի՜....Սպասելու եմ....*

----------

armen9494 (11.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ասում եմ :Think:  _ կար մի ժամանակ_՝ *սմսների* ժամանակ, ու էդ կոնկրետ դպրոցում էր, որ աղջիկներից ո՞վ ի՜նչ սիրուն ու շաբլոն սմս էր ունենում  ուղարկում էինք մեկս մյուսին, էնպես էինք ուրախանում, որ նշանակություն չուներ էլ սիրային են, ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն մեզ հետ :Pardon: :

Իսկ հիմա՜   հեռախոսումս էն ամենանակապ ու անհետաքրիր սմսներն են տեղ զբաղացնում, *Ինֆոյից, Օռանժից*, կամ էլ էստեղից էնտեղից սմսներ, որոնք հենց էնպես կան հեռոխոսումս, ու չեմ էլ ջնջում :Dntknw: :

Չէէէ, սա բնավ էլ բողոքի ցույց չի իմ կողմից :Scenic:  :LOL:  , հավես էլ չկա հեռախոսով նամակներին  պատասխանելու :Nea: , թեկուզ ինչքա՜ն էլ հեռախոսս ամենահարմարավետնա դրա համար :Acute:  :Yes: ....


*«Ուղղակի մարդ տարին տարվա վրա իր հետ կատարված թեկուզ և մանր փոփոխությունները համեմատում է ներկայի հետ՝մտածում խորհում»...*


Իսկ էս մտեքերս,  հենց էնպե՜ս նամակներս կարդալով անցան մտքովս,  ու հիշեցի :Rolleyes: ՝  իմ ու ընկերուհուս էն ամենախելառ  սմսները :Crazy: ,  որոնք ոչ մեկ ոչինչ էլ  չէր կարող հասկանալ :Pardon: , թե *«պարի խմբակն»* ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մեր խոսակցության մեջ..... դե՜, հաա  լոգիկայից էնքան էլ հեռու չէր, կարող էր էդպես էլ լիներ, ուղղակի էս դեպքում մենք լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով ու ուրիշ դեպքն էին վերհիշում ամեն անգամ ու սկսում ծիծաղելը  :Jpit: ....
Էհհհ.....Էս օրերն էլ անցա՜ն ու գնացի՜ն :Cry: ...

_«Ասում եմ  տեսնե՞ս կյանքը մարդու համար էլ ինչպիսի՜  փոփոխություններ է նախապատրաստել....Բա չիմանայի՞նք....Չնայած չէէ...էդպես անհետաքրիր կլիներ ապրելը_ :Yes: , *ես անսպասելին ավելի շաատ եմ սիրում»*....

----------

armen9494 (11.11.2011), Arpine (07.11.2011), Lusinamara (07.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիիիիիիիիիիիի՜ր, գիտե՞ս մոտս ո՜ր տրամադրությունիցա հիմա՜.... չե՞ս գուշակում.....դե, հլը մտածի, եթե երկարացման նշաններ են, ուրե՜մն.......*
Նայի՜ :Yahoo:  չե՞ս հավատում, ճիշտ եմ ասու՜մ, նենցցց եմ սիրում ինձ էդ ժամանակ, երբ *ուրախությունից փայլում եմ, որ երջանկությունս մեջս պահելու տեղ էլ չունեմ....Շատ եմ սիրում...*
Ինչի՞, ինչի՞ համար եմ էսքան ուրա՞խ, բա գիտեսսս ես էլի եմ պարի գնում, էս անգամ վերջնականա, ես որոշել եմ աշխարհն էլ շուռ գա, չէ՛ լավ «Աստված ոչ անի» :Jpit: , բայց արդեն մենակ էլ մնամ, մեկաաա գնալու եմ :Angry2:  իյը, տրամադրվում եմ, ասումա.
-* Չեմ գալու,- հետո զանգում եմ ասումա.
 - Ես գնում եմ, դու էլ կուզե՞ս*,- :Shok:  ո՞նց դու էլ կուզես, իյը, գալիս եեեեմ :Yahoo: , ու էս անգամ գաս, չգաս, մեկա Մերին գնալույաա :Beee:  :Blush: ...

Առավոտվանից տրամադրվել եմ, նստել եմ ու էստեղ էնտեղ  պարի պարագաներիցս մեկին եմ ուզում գտնել,  գտա՜, ու .... ժամ ժամի սպասում եմ, երբա՞ գալու էդ ...30...-ը, ու  մեկ էլ եկա՜վ էն ժամը, որ պիտի տանից  դուրս գամ, դուրսն  էէէէլ նենց ցուրտտ, նայում ես արևին, ժպիտա գալիս դեմքիդ, բա՜յց էն որ ասում են *«Ղեաամաթ»*, էդ էր որ կաաար :Yes: ...Կանգառում չորացել ,չիր էի դարձել, բայց համբերատար դեմքով սպասում էի, մեկ էլ եկաա՜վ եկաա՜վ.... նստել եմ ու վայելում եմ ճանապարհն ու երաժշտությունը ականաջակալներիս :Sulel:  :Ckckal:  *մի հատ հրաշք ու մեծ կարոտ*: Ճամփին քանի անգամ ասել եմ, դեե մտքում էլի :Smile: .
-_ Ա՛յ մարդ, լավա էլի՜ տանից դուրս գալը, թող թեկուզ շաբաթվա մեջ երկու անգամ, ջանդամ, զատո համ զբաղմունքա, համ էլ  էներգիայի վատնում...._

Ու.... գնացի... ու չգիտեմ էլ ճանապարհին քանի հարյուր  անգամ եմ նայել ժամացույցին..... իջա վերջապես, ու ի՞նչ,  հլը  դեռ էլի ճանապարհ կա՝ Սունդուկյանի դիմացի երկար փողոցով, որ* էնքա՜ն մեեծ  հաճույքով էի անցած անգամ քայլում* :Rolleyes: , էս անգամ տենց էլ չստացվեց :Cray: , մեկ շնչակտուր վազում էի, մեկ քայլում....... հասաա վերջապես, տեսնեմ բոլորը արդեն սկսել են, իմն  էլ առաջին օրս էր, դե ամեն ինչ արագի մեջ ես էլ հասցրեցի, ու ..... :Dance:  Գնացիինք, նենց հավես էր, շատ էինք էս անգամ, ու նենց մեծ էներգա էի մեջս կուտակել, ոնց ո՜ր, չգիտեմ, շատ էր, չեմ կարող բացատրել, բայց ոչ հոգնած եմ, ոչ էլ տխուր, դեմքիցս չի իջնում ժպիտս :Jpit: - այսօր էս լայնարձակներիցա :Blush: ...մեկա՜, նենց եմ սիրում, որ ժպտում եեեեեեեեեեեեեմ :Վարդ: ուռաաա՜, Մեմեն ժպտումաաա՜

*Հ.Գ*՝ Երբա՞ գալու մյուս օրը, չնայա՜ծ վաղը խուճուճիկ օրա, վաղն էլ արագ կանցնի, ու...... հա մոռացա, ամեն օր օրագիրս մեծ հաճույքով  «Supernatural»-ն ենք ընտանիքով վայելում, նեեենց եմ սիրումմ.........

----------

armen9494 (11.11.2011), Lusinamara (09.11.2011), Smokie (08.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (09.11.2011), Նարե91 (11.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագի՜րսս :Yahoo: Գիտե՞ս այսօր ինչ եմ արել, պիտի մի քանի տեղ մտնեի այսօր, ու էդ մի քանի տեղը համատեղեցի, քանի որ ճանապարհիս վրա էր *Մաշտոցի պողոտայով ծերից ծեեր մենակ  վայելելով աշնան ամեն ընկած տերևը, զբոսնել եեեմ..... գիտես ինչ էի անում ՝ տերևները  տշմշելով էի քայլում* :Love: վա՜խ էդ ինչ հաճույք էէէր, էն էլ իմ սիրելի էդ փողոցով, որտեղ մարդիկ էնքան շատ են, որ կողքովդ անցնելիս մի հատ զարմացած հայացքով նայում են, թե ինչի՞ ես ժպտում, նոր անցնում կողքովդ :Blush: .....
Չգիտեմ մեծ, շաատ մեծագույն հաճույք էր իմ համար էդ զբոսանքը :Yahoo: .......Արդեն երիտասարադկան էի, մի տղա կողքիս կանգնել էի, դե ականջակալներով եմ, տեսնում եմ եղբորս տարիքի տղա ու  վարդը ձեռքին խոսում է հետս, մտքում ասեցի.
-* Էէ, էլի վարդ են վաճառում* :Angry2:  չնայած որ սիրում եմ, ու էդ մտածելով գլխով «չէ» արեցի :LOL: ...մեկ էլ զգամ էս երեխեն ուրիշ բանա խոսում, արդեն տխուր դեմքով, մեկ էլ շփոթված հանեցի ականջակալս.
*- Չէ, ուրեմն սիրուն չի՞ վարդս...
- Վայ չէ, չէէ ,շ աատ սիրունա....
- Ես էլ իմացա ասում եք սիրուն չի*,- ու վազեեց փողոցով չնայած մեր հերթը չէր, կողքիս կանգնած տատիկն էլ տեսնեմ էլի խոսում էր, հարցրեց.
*- Ինչ էր ասու՞մ*,- ասեցի, մեկ էլ տատիկը.
*- Հաա, երևի ուսուչուհու համար է գնել* :Smile:  ու դուք տեսնեիք, ո՞նց էի լայնարձակ ժպիտով էդ փողոցն անցնում....
Արդեն տուն եմ գնում ու երիտասարդականի  այգում եմ, նայում եմ ոչ մեկ չկա, մենակ մի քանի մարդիկ են, որոնք հավաքում են տերևները, *նենց էի ուզում էդ հավաքածն էլ տշմշեի, ու անցնեի*, մարդ չլիներ կանեի :Yes: , ուղղակի իրենք տանջվել էին, իսկ ես կփչացնեի էդ ամենը, մտքովս անգամ անցավ  *Way*-ի խոսքերը, որ տերևները հենց էդպես էստեղ էնտեղ գցված ու թափթված են գեղեցիկ, ու ուզում էի մոտենալ ու ասել.
- *Ի՜նչ կլինի մի հավաքեք էլի՜, ախր էնքան սիրունա էսպես*, բայց :Blush:  ժպիտով, մի փոքր  էլ ափսոսանքվ անցա.......
Ախր այսօր ամբողջ ճանապարհին ժպտացել եմ, ու էնքան հազվագյուտա էդպես լինում, ուրեմն պատկերացրեք ինչքա՜ն երջանիկ եմ, որ չեմ կարողանում թաքցնել էդ ուրախությունս :Kiss:  :Ծաղիկ: .....
Ու մինչև հիմա էլ էդպես ուրախ եմ , տուն էի մտել ու ծիծաղում էէի :Love:  Մամաին ասում եմ.
*-Մաամ պատկերացրու  էնքան ուրախ էի, որ  քո ուզած ժպիտով էի քայլում..մի քիչ լռությունից հետո.
- ....մեկա ես չեմ տեսնում 
Մամ ջան կաշխատեմ երբ ինձ նայելիս լինես ժպիտով քայլեմ*





_Իսկ մեկ շաբաթից ուֆֆ, դե ասա ի՞նչ կլիներ սենց վերջը չստացվեր, ուֆֆֆֆ...կամաց կամաց կհամակերպվեմ ու կտրամադրվեմ, որ գա էդ օրը չվախենամ....Դե ես ուժեղ եմ, ինչա եղել ո՞ր.....էհհ_
*Էդ օրն էլ կգա ու կանցնի....*



*Վաղը էլի պարի եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ* :Yahoo:  բայց էլի էնքան տեղ կա մտնելու :This:  ո՞նց եմ հասցնելու.....մինչև վաղը օրագրիկս......

----------

armen9494 (10.11.2011), erexa (09.11.2011), Lusinamara (09.11.2011), Renata (09.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ս. Մտքերից Թրծված*՝ _Թվումա օրագրումս ինչ-որ դատարկություն կա, որ անկարող եմ լցնել, թեկուզ ժպիտով....._

----------

armen9494 (10.11.2011), Lusinamara (09.11.2011), Renata (09.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (09.11.2011), Նարե91 (11.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Սեփական Մտքերից Թրծված*՝ *Բոլորին թվում է աչքերն ուղղակի դեմքի  փոքր մասնիկն են միայն, բայց միայն աչքերն են ապացուցում մարդու  հոգու  և խոսքերի պարզ ճշմարտությունը, ինչքան էլ փորձեն ֆիզիկապես այն թաքցնել.....*

----------

armen9494 (10.11.2011), Arpine (10.11.2011), Lusinamara (10.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրի՜կ, նայի հենց ուրախ եմ, քեզ ինչքան լավ խոսքեր կան ասում եմ չէ՞ :Yes: .....
Բայց էսօր էն  լուսավոր ու պայծառ օրերից  էր, չնայած ամպամած ու մթնած էր շատերիս համար...
Այսօր ժամանակ չկա ամբողջը պատմելու, ու երևի ընթերցողներս լաավ շունչ կքաշեն :LOL:  :Wink: ....
Մենակ ասում եմ, որ* սպասելու եմ, հա մեկ ամիս* թող լինի, ջանդամ էէ. էդ իմ համարա, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի, ինձ էլ էդքան ժամանակա * արդեն* պետք, ու էդ դեպքում էլ չեմ սպասի, արդեն ինձ համար էս ժամանակը կանցնի, էլ չբացատրեմ ինչի՞...կանցնի ու վերջ :Yes: ...
Իսկ *զբոսա՜նքս հեքիաթ էր, նենց լավա էս երկու օրը սրտիս ուզածի չափ քայլում եմ, ոնց որ անկուշտ լինեմ*, ով իմանումա.
 - Հաա, էդքաան քայլել եե՞ս......հա հաա, էնքան եմ քայլել, որ էլի էի ուզում, բայց պարի էի ::}:  բա համ էլ էստեղ եմ հաջողությունների մեջ, տեսնենք ոնց կստացվի, շատ չուշանաա՞մ հանկարծ .....
Մեկաա, ես *էս հեքիաթի մեջ ապրելու եմ, ու լուսավորվեմ, ավելու ավելի պայծառանամ, ինչքան որ կամ.....*
*Կսպասեմ մյուս շաբաթվան, հետո մեկ ամիս էլ......ու ......երևի կկտարվես ծնունդիս ինձ նվեեեեե՜ր...*
Բայց հիշի՛ *աշունս քո հեռանալու մասին էլ չեմ մտածելու, դու սրտումս ես, իմ մեջ ես ապրում.....Չեմ  մոռանալու ու չեմ կորցնելու քեզ երբեք ու երբեք՝  ձմեռ, թե ամառ...*

_վաղը, վաղվա մասին վաղն էլ կպատմեեեմ_ :Kiss:  :Bye: հաա մոռացա լավն եք էլի ակումբցիներ ջաաան, էսօր էն մեր հանդիպման տեղն էի* Լուս, Ամելի, Կարին, Ջոն, ու նեեեենց դատարկ էր այգին, հիշեցի ու ժպիտով անցա, որ էլի եմ տեսնելու ընկերներիս*

----------

armen9494 (10.11.2011), Arpine (10.11.2011), Smokie (11.11.2011), unknown (12.11.2011), Նարե91 (11.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Էհհ օրագիիիր, օրագիր....
էնքան պատմելու նյութեր կան, էնքա՜ն էնքա՜ն, բայց հիմա  մենակ ամփոփելով ասեմ, որ* կիրակիս* էնքան լավն էր, առաջին անգամ մեր տանն էր խաշը՝ մամայիս համով ձեռքերով, ու չէի էլ կասկածում, որ համով է լինելու, ու էնքան լավ էր, որ էսքան ժամանակ միշտ մենք տատիկենց ենք ճաշակել, իսկ կիրակի մեր տանն էր, հավեսա էլի տանը տատի պապի ունենալը :Love:  թեկուզ մի քանի ժամով, էդ իմ համար մեծ երջանկությունա.....կարևորը ուրախ էի....Բայց...
Ժամանակս չի ներում, որ գրեմ քեզ, որ պատմեմ հույզերս, ապրումներս բոլոր, որ մինչ այսօր կուտակվել են հոգուս մեջ....
Ճիշտա էն օրը չդիմացա, ու *ինչքա՜ն անհասանելի լիներ ինձ էս օրագիրս*, ես իմ ձեռքն առա իմ* «անստեղնաշար», բայց թանաքով ստեղծված օրագրիկս*, ու գրեցի, այն, որը հոգումս բացի փոթորիկից, անլույս շրջան էր ստեղծել իմ ներսում՝ խանգարելով ինձ...
Կուզեի միայն* 11.11.2011 * գրառումս կրոցրած չլինեի, գոնե էստեղից, բայց ստացվեց, որ ոչ թե կորցրեցի, այլ գրառում արեցի մեկ այլ նորից  էն մյուս հարազատ օրագրումս.....
_Ուզում եմ իմանաս, որ ես կյանքում էս ամենը չեմ կորցնելու, ինչքան էլ չլինի սա, կամ չլինեն օրագրերս ձեռքիս տակ, ես մի ճար կանեմ, ձեռքիս տակ ընկած փոքրիկ  թղթի վրա էլ, երկու բառով կարող եմ դատարկել ապրումներս...._
Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում ավելացնել, որ էդ օրը *«11.11.2011 11: 11»* ինչպես բոլոր երազող մարդիկ, ես էլ մտքով իմ երազանքներն եմ  երկինք ուղարկել ,  էն հույսով ու հավատով, որ մի լուսավոր ու գեղեցիկ օր դրանք իրականանալու են,  ի՜նչ էլ լինի.....
Մանրամասն պատմել եմ էնտեղ, էլ էստեղ չեմ երկարացնի....


*Ուղղակի եկելա մի ժամանակաշրջան, որ դու պիտի ապրես առանց ինձ, չգիտեմ ժամ կլինի, թե օր, թե շաբաթ թե ամիս..........
Չգիտեմ ինքս էլ, ուղղակի դիմանալ ու առաջ շարժվել է պետք, ի՜նչ էլ լինի...
Գիտեմ, որ սրտով հարազատ ինձ մարդիկ էդ օրը ինձ հետ կլինեն....
Ես կժպտամ, մինչ ամեն ինչ հեռվում կլինի, կսպասեմ լուսավորին, որը ծիածանների կամարում ինձ կսպասի օրագրիկս...*

Լավ մնա, կժպտաս իմ համար, ես էլի կգամ....

----------

armen9494 (14.11.2011), Arpine (14.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Երեխեեեեեեեք ջան,  իմ օրագրիս մշտական  ընթերցողներ, կամ էլ իմ հարազատ ընկերներս, եթե ձեր նամակները անպատասխան կմնան, չնեղվեք, որ չեմ պատասխանում ուղղակի մի փոքր ուշացումով կլինեն դրանք, եկա զգուշացնեմ, որ հանգիստ լինեք........Նենց որ ժամանակորա, չեմ մոռանա ձեզ.....* :Love:

----------

armen9494 (14.11.2011), Arpine (16.11.2011), Lusinamara (15.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (15.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Գիտեի էլ չեմ հասնցնի մտնել կիսվել,մինչ գնալս, բաաաաաաաայց....մի հատ բաց թողում ունեմ, չեմ ուզում կորչի, գնա..._

*15.11.2011*
*
Համ էլ բոլորիս առաջին ձյունը շնորհավոր լինի, որ հիշում եմ ինձ երեկ ինչքա՜ն երջանիկ էի, որ տեսա ձյան փաթիլնրը, հիմա էլ եմ ուրախանում, ու խանութ էի պատահական գնում, որ դուրս չեկա, ու կանգնել էի ձյան տակ, ու երազանք էի պահում, մի կողմից էլ երջանիկ ժպտում.........Ձյան փաթիլներին նայելիս, մի տեսակ հրեշտակային երգա մտքովդ անցնում, ու հազարավոր երազանքներ երկինք ուղարկել ես ուզումհա ես աշուն եմ սիրում, բայց ինչքան էլ սիրեմ, ինձ համար ձյունը ուրիշ հեքիաթ ու հրաշք է....դրա մասին հետո կպատմեմ, ընկա երազանքերիս գիրկը....*՝ ես հիմա էլ ձյան երգն եմ լսում Գարիկ Մարտիրոսյանի Քոմեդի Քլաբի հետ :Love: ՝ Ձյունը դու նայիր անվերջ ինջնում էէէէ՜


                     ***

Էս անհանգիստ վիճակս կսպանի ինձ մինչև էդ պահը գա.... էս վախկոտ էլ չեմ, ուղղակի էս վիճակս սկսեց էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն որոշում էին ժամ, ու ամեն ինչ կապված վաղվա հետ......Երևի տենցա չէ, որ մինչև էդ հանգիստ չես էլ մտածում, բայց հենց կոնկրետ գալիսա էդ պահը, սկսում ես անհանգստանալ......
_Ինչի՞ եմ ուրախ, որովհետև կողքիս էնքան լավ մարդիկ ունեմ, որ էս քանի օրը ինձ ուժ են տվել՝իրենց լավ լավ խոսքերվ, թե հարազատներս, չեմ մոռանա ախպորս խոսքերը, որ նենց ուժ տվեց գիշերը քնելիս, որ ուզում էի տեղիցս վեր կենայի  ու գնայի վիրահատության..... թե էստեղի ընկերներիս խոսքերը, թե պարի տեղի ընկերուհիներիս ու ուսուցչուհուս, որ կողքիս են լինելութե կուսրեցիներիս, ուֆֆ շատ են, էլ չթվեմ հաա.....Ուխ, սիրում եմ բոլորիդ...Ինչ շաատ են ինձ սիրող մարդիկուռաաաաաաաաա_


*Վաղը  ֆիզիկապես, ու նաև շաաատ մարդիկ կան, որ հոգեպես կողքիս են լինելու, ես դրա համար հիմա  ժպտում եմ, ու սպասում....Վաղը երեկոյան էլի կմիանամ ձեզ, դե դժվար բլբլամ, մամայիս ձանձրացնեմ, գոնե էստեղ կկսիվեմ, որ թեթևանամ*
*Ապրեքքք բոլորդ էլ, սիրում եմ ձեզզ շաաաաաաաաատ.........Ինձ ուժժ, մեեեծ մեեեծ, որ չնվնվամ*

----------

armen9494 (16.11.2011), Arpine (16.11.2011), Lusinamara (17.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), Smokie (17.11.2011), unknown (17.11.2011), Նարե91 (17.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիիիիիիիիիիիր, էլ չեմ դիմանումմմմմ, արդեն տեղում եմ, բայց..........արդեն կգժվեեմ, իյըը, գոնե տանը մնայիիի.....ուֆֆ. դե եկեք, վերջանա ամեն ինչ էլի :Angry2: ......
էհհհ :Sad: ...երբա գալու էդ ժամըըը.......սպասում եմ.....

----------

Arpine (17.11.2011), erexa (17.11.2011), Freeman (19.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (17.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիր ամեն ինչ անցավ, ՝ էլ օպեռացիա, էլ նառկոզ, բայց սպասի, քանի լավ եմ պատմեմ քեզ, որը ոնց....
Ուրեմնս, էսօր սմայլիկ չի լինելու, զահլա չկա, պատմեմ լսեք ընկերներս...
Առավոտվաից եկել եմ, ու ասում են, որ պիտի պուճուրիկներին վիրահատեն, նոր Մեմեյին, ես էլ ասեցի ջհանդամ, համկարգիչս միացրեցի, ու մտա ակումբ, գիտեի, որ նամակներ ունեմ, ու թողել էի, որ էսօր ժպտամ, բացեցի, ուրախացա, հետո Լուսինամարան մի հաղրոդագրություն էր գրել, մինչ կուզեի բացել, ու բոլորով նստած ,անհանգիստ, ինչքան ժամա սպասում ենք, որ ինձ էլ կանչեն, արդեն հավես էլ անցել էր, մեկ էլ մինչ կբացեի վերջին մեկ պատասխան տեղեկացումս, մեկ էէէէէէէէէէէէէլ, դուռը բացվեց, ու իմ սիրուն բժկուհին երեկվա,որ առանց ամաչելու ասեցի, ինչ լավն եեե՜ք.
-Մերի ջան արի դե, արագ փակեցի համակարգիչս, հագնվեցի ու գնացինք ընտանիքիս ամենամոտ անդամներով: Հիմա արդեն մենակ եմ, կողքիս ոչ մեկ չկար, բոլորը դրսում էին սպասում, նստել եմ մենակ սենյակում, ու դողում եմ, պատուհանից փորձեցի դուրս նայել, դրսում ծառեր էին իմ համար դեղնած, իսկ հետևում իմ Մարիամ Աստվածածնի նկարն էր, մինչ զմայլվում էի դրանցով, մի երեխայի բերեցին, նայեցի, ու մտածում էի.
- Քիչ հետո ես էլ եմ էդպես լինելու,- ու ծառերն ու նկարը ինձ հանգստացրին, չգիտեմ հավատալույա ձեզ համար, բայց թեթևացա, ու մեկ էլ. 
- Մերին դու ե՞ս.
- Ահա.
- Գնացինք.
Արդեն պատրաստս  եմ, բայց մի էնպիսիս հանդարտ դող էր հոգուս խորքում, մեկ էլ հարցրեցի.
- Ես կխոսեմ չէ՞, երբ վերջացնենք,- ինձ հանգստացրին, ու...
- Քնեցիիի՞ինք,
- Բժշիկը  հասատատեց, մեկ էլ.
- Անունդ ինչա՞,- զգում եմ համ կա,  բերանումս, մեկ էլ մինչ կասեի Մերի:
ԷԷԷ, քնել էի, արթնացա կոկորդումս ուժեղ ցավից, ու սկսեցի լաց լինել, չգիտեմ էլ ինչու՞, ու մեկ էլ վեր եմ կենում տեղիցս, մեկ էլ լսեմ.
-Էս ուր այ բալաա՞, իյաաա,
- Եսիմ, վա՜այ ցավումա ոնցոր էէ,- դե էդտեղ  համոզեցին մի լացի, կանցնի, ահակին խոսեցի, որ մտածում էի հնարավոր էր, ու դուրս են բերում, հարցնում եմ մամաս դրսումա, լավա չէ անցել ամեն ինչ, բժկական հարցեր էլ տվեցի. մեկ էլ էս բժշկուհին.
- Իյա, դու ին գիտե՞ս կորնցանգն ինչա, կարողա բժկական ես սովորել, լավ էլ չերկարացնեմ, դուրս բերեցին, բոլորը կողքիս էին, ես էլ արդեն սենյակս էի ուզում....
Ամբողջ օրը չթողեցին վեր կենալ, քնում էի, ստիպում էին քնել, դա լավ էր, բայց հետո երբ արթնացա, ու կողքիս էդքան մարդ կար, իմ սիրելիները, իմ ընկերները, ու բժիշկս, որոը ասումա փոխանակ ժպտաս, դու տխրում ես, բա բուժքույրսսս, ու  երբ արդեն լավ էի, ու տեսա ակումբում յոթ տեղեկացում, աշխարհով մեկ էի եղել, որովհետև էս դժվար պահին էդ նենց ժպիտա բերում դեմքիս, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը դեպի քեզ, անգամ կողքից անծանոթ մի կին, որի երեխային մի քանի օր առաջ էին վիրահատել, մինչ վիրահատությունս, հարցուփորձով իմացավ ամեն ինչիմ մասին, դե ես էլ ժպիտով, մեկ էլ գուշակեց քանի տաերկան կլինեմ, ասումա.
- *Շորերիդ նման սիրուն աղջիկ ես, նուրբիկ ու սիրուն*, - ժպտացի, շնորհակոլություն հայտնեցի, որ գնամ, որով երևացին այտերիս փոսիկները,
- *Մեկ էլ սիրուն թշիդ փուջերը*,- ես ժպտում էի, որովհետ անծանոթ մարդիկ էլ լավ էին խոսում, անգամ քի չ առաջ հարազատներս էին զանգել, և հեռախոսով, սկայպով, և բուժքուրյս էր հարզատաի նմնա, մեկ էլ էդ կինը նորից իր երեխայի հետ, ուրիշ կնոջ ո երխաների հետ ամբողջ պալատներով ման էին եկել ինձ, ասումա.
-Էն սիրուն քուրիկը, հեսա տե՜ս....


Հիմա արդեն չեմ կարող շատ գրել, էլի կկիսվեմ, հոգնեցի, բայց երջանիկ եմ, որ բոլորիդ ունեմ կողքիս, ես հարուստ աղջիկ եմ ձեզանով, իննձ նվերներ պետք չեն, ինպես դուք եք ուզում իմ համար, դու եք եք իմ նվերըըը,  որ ունեմ ձեզ՝ թանկ եք բոլորդ էէէէէէէէէէէլ, պաչիկներս ձեզզզ սիրելիներս.....
*Մոռացա, ախպերս, որ իմ ամենամեծ ուժն էր,  էնքան լավ խոսքեր էր ասել, ոոո՜ր, պապանել ասումա.
- Պապայի ուժեղն ես, ոնց էլ դիմացար, դու որ սուս ես մնում, մարդու օրը մթնումա, ինչ լավա խոսում ես,- ես էլ ասում էի, ջաան, մի քիչ սուս կմնան, չեք հոգնի, բայց արի ու տես, ես ուրախությունն եմ ընտանիքիս ու բոլորիդդդդ...ուխխխխխ
**

Ամեն ինչ  անցավ, մնումա լավանա Մեմեն, ոնց Լուսս ասեց, ու Արմենը, իմ լավ ընկերները, որ տեսնի բոլորիիիիիիիին, երբա՞ գալու էդ օրը ,ինչքան անելիքներ ունեեեեեմ....կսպասեեեեմ*

----------

Ameli (18.11.2011), armen9494 (17.11.2011), Freeman (19.11.2011), Lusinamara (18.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (18.11.2011), Նարե91 (17.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Մեծ ուժով ու թեթև թռիչքով, սպասումներով գեղեցիկ սլանում եմ իմ լուսավոր ապագա...._

_Գիտե՞ս գիտեմ, որ սպասում ես...
Գիտե՞ս գիտեմ, որ հասնելու եմ..
Գիտե՞ս գիտեմ, որ երջանիկ եմ լինելու, ավելին քան կամ...
_


_Ես հույսով ու ժպիտով եմ գալու քեզ մոտ, որ պարուրես ինձ լուսավոր ու պայծառ օրերովդ....
Ո՜նց եմ սիրում քեզ ապագասս_ :Love: ......

----------

armen9494 (18.11.2011), Freeman (19.11.2011), Lusinamara (18.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), Renata (18.11.2011), Smokie (18.11.2011), unknown (18.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Այսօր  փոքր ինչ  մանրամասնորեն ՝   *Օրագի՜ր, այ օրագի՜ր, ի՞նչ անեմ, որ դիմանամ....*




Արդեն երրորդ օրնա, բայց....փոխանակ դեպի լավը շարժվեմ, ավելի եմ վատ տանում...Ինչքա՜ն էլ ասեն _մեծերը դժվար են տանում..._
Մենակ մի բանի համար եմ ուրախ, որ թեկուզ այսօր տուն չեմ գնացել, դուրս չեմ գրվել, բայց գոնե նոռմալ կարողացան այսօր կաթիլային միացնել.....Չէ, բնավ էլ հաճելի չի ամեն մանրուք գրել, բայց կան բաներ, որոնք կարևոր են...
Հիմա էլ նստել եմ անտրամադիր, բայց գիտեմ, որ լավա լինելու, էնքան մարդ կա կողքիս, անգամ *Անուշաս*, որ կարող էր չզանգել իմանալու ո՞նց եմ, բայց ժամանակ ունենալուն պես հիշումա, ու ուրախացնումա ինձ, չնայած գնալով ավելի դժվար եմ խոսում: Ոչնչի հավես չունեմ, բայց ոչմեկին հավատացեք նեղացնել չեմ ուզում,բոլորն ամեն ինչ անում են իմ համար, որ ժպտամ....Միօր բժիշկներից էլ կպատմեմ, ու ընդհանրապես, որ ում հետ խոսում ես  ծանոթա: Չգիտեմ մանրուքներ կան, որ օրվա ընթացքում մտքովս անցնում են, որ պիտի գրեմ, բայց....Այսօր նստել էի ու նկաներս էի նայում, կարոտել էի ինձ, դեմքս, ինձ....
Երեկ ամբողջ օրը պարապ, մարդկանց կարոտ դեմքով նստել էի, իսկ երեկոյան միանգամից բոլորը հիշել էին, էլ եկան, էլ սկայպով իրար ետևից, էլ նամակներս, էլ  հեռախոսս էր մի կողմից զրնգում, բայց էլ ուժ չէր մնացել, ու երևի զգում էի, որ թույլ եմ, էլ չեմ կարում...
Դրա համար էլ այսօր...
Ուֆֆֆֆֆ....չգիտեմ է..... հա, հարմարա, լավ են հետևում, բայց ես տուն եմ ուզում, իմ հանգստություն եմ ուզում, ուզում եմ ոչ մեկ էսքան չտանջվի իմ համար իմ ընտանիքս...Ոչ մեկդ չնեղանաքեթե ուշանամ, կամ չգիտեմ իմանաք անտարբեր եմ, ես անտարբեր չեմ, ուղղակի...Դժվար չի հասկանալը ինձ, առաջին իսկ հնարավորությոան դեպքում, գիտե՜ք...
Սիրում ու հպարտատանում եմ ձեզանով, բոլորովդ...
Ես լավ կլինեմ....

----------

armen9494 (19.11.2011), Freeman (19.11.2011), Lusinamara (19.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), Smokie (21.11.2011), unknown (21.11.2011), Նարե91 (20.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիիիր արդեն վերջջջջջջ....*Ես տանն եմմմ*.......առավոտը ուռաաա ուռաա ուռա էէր :Yahoo: ....

Հիմաաա՜. բա ես գիտե՞մ  :Sad: , ուրախ եմ ,թե ....Մարդ էլ երկու կտոր բան ուտի, ու բան չհասկանա, էնքան ցավա...Նեղանա գնա քնի, նորից արթնանա ժպիտով, ուրախ, սոված, ու էլիիի՜ :Cray:  չեմ կարում էլ.... հաա, կանցնի, ովա՞ բան ասում, բայց....մենակ * իմ հրեշտակըըը*, վաախ մաամ, էնքան լավն ես, ես զարմանում եմ, էսքան տզտզամ, ու դու :Love: ....*ամենամեծ ուժս դուք եք, ու մենակ քո օրորով, որ պուճուրիկ ժամանակ ինձ օրորում էիր,  աշխարհի ամենամեծ ու թանկ ուժն ես ինձ տալիս....ես ո՜նց եմ սիրում օրորդ, ու ձայնդ մաքու՜ր, պա՜րզ, որ հանգստացնումա ինձ ամենադժվար իմ պահին....*

Հիմա նստել եմ համակրգչիս մոտ, տաաք ծածկվել եմ, ուզում եմ հյութ խմեմ, երևի 10 րոպեյից ավելիա դիմացս դրված էր :Sad: , բայց խմեցի, էս էլ հաղթահարեցի, հիմա էլ համով պյուրեե :Love:  տարբեր բոլորիս պատկերացրած պյուրեներից, համով համով ուտում եմ..._արքայությունա, ալարկոտի նման նստել եմ համակարգչի մոտ, համ ուտում եմ, համ գրում...կանչում են, բայց չեմ էլ կարում առանց կսիվելու գնամ կգժվեմ, մի երկու բառ չգրեմ...._
Քանի ժամա էս երգն եմ լսում...էնքան եմ սիրում....



*Ուֆֆ....մի քիչ էլ ուժ...ու քիչ կմնա...ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի Մեեմ*

----------

Ameli (20.11.2011), armen9494 (20.11.2011), Arpine (20.11.2011), Freeman (20.11.2011), Inna (20.11.2011), Lusinamara (20.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (21.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*«Հարազատս, թանկս, իմ միակս, անգին գա՜նձս»*

Միգուցե  մի օր խորթ լինեմ քեզ, դու ինձ.... ինչ կա ո՞ր, բայց հիմա՜, *օրորոցայինիցս հետո*, *դու իմ երկրոդ հանգստությունն ես դարձել օրագիրս....*

Շատերը իմանալով որ կաս, մտածում են.
-* Ինչիսա՞ պետք, ունենալ օրագիր, որ վիրտուալում, այսինքն առանց իմ ցանկությամբ էլ կմտնեն ու կկարդան մտքերս*,- իսկ միգուցե՞ իրենք չգիտեն, որ *զգուշությունը երբեք չի խանգարում*,- այսինքն  ամեն ինչ չէ, կամ էլ իրենց մտածածի նման չէ, որ կպատմեմ կյանքս, չնայած, երբ ընտանիքս է կարդում, ասում են.
-  *Դու ամեն ինչ պատմում ես* :LOL:  :Blush: ,- բայց  էնպես չի, որ հոգուս ամբողջ եղածը կարող եմ դուրս հանել. չէէ, էդ էդպես չի, էստեղ  էմոցիաների միայն շատ քիչ մասն է դուրս գալիս հոգուցս, ու երևում ձեր աչքերին....Մնացածը կուտակում եմ հոգումս, *ու արդեն ոչ թե չկիսված մարդու հոգեվիճակի եմ նման լինում,  այլ թեթևացած ու հանգիստ իր ամենամոտ ու « անդավաճան» ընկերոջ հետ զրուցելուց հետո, քան կար առաջ* :Acute:  :Friends:  :Kiss: ...


Միգուցե՞ օր կգա, չես լինի, ու անգամ  հիմա մտածելիս ափսոսում եմ շաատ շաատ, որ միգուցե չլինես կողքիս, բայց գիտե՞ս, էն ուրախությունը ,որ էս տողերն եմ մի օր կարդալու, ու հիշելու *ինձ ու քեզ, մեր ընկերությունն ու հավետ միասին կնքված դաշինքը*, էդ ամեն ինչ արժի, ու թանկ ու վերա ամենից :Yes: ....


Մտքում՝ _ Ինչքա՜ն կապվել եմ քեզ հետ, ինչքա՜ն թանկ մտքեր ունեմ թողած քեզ մոտ, որոնք հիշելիս մանրուքներով հիշում եմ ինձ ու ապրածս էդ պահին....
Ինչքան անգին ու լավն ես միայն իմ համար...._



-_ էս երգը լսել եմ առավոտվանից ու հիմա էլ....դրանք թելադրեցին մտքերս դեպի քեզ...էս երգչի երգերը մտնում են հոգիս ու փոխում ինձ_ :Love:

----------

armen9494 (21.11.2011), Lusinamara (21.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), Smokie (21.11.2011), unknown (22.11.2011), Նարե91 (21.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*
«Ճանապարհները միշտ տանում են դեպի հավերժություն»...*



Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ ամեն մտացածին տողերի ու երազանքի փոքրիկ նշույլի համար էլ, մի փոքր էլ  հավատք է պետք....Ու կյանքում ետ չեմ կանգնի էդ մտքիցս...Ինչի՞, որովհետև* «Շենքը ստեղծելու համար նախ հիմքն է պետք կառուցել»* , իսկ* «երազանքների համար, հավատը մաքուր, հավատը պարզ՝ ամենալավ ու ամենաամուր հիմքն է այն կառուցելու համար».*...
Այսօր մի քիչ փիլիսոփայում եմ, բայց կարծում եմ սուտ,կամ էլ ցնդած բաներ դուրս չեմ տալիս, դրանց մեջ ճշմարտություն կա....
«Եթե չհավատաս, որ երազանքդ մի օր իրական է լինելու, ուրեմն իմացիր, որ կառուցածդ երազանքը ոնց կառուցել ես, էնպես էլ հեշտությամբ պատերը ջուր կքաշեն, ու հեշտությամբ կփլվեն աչքերիդ առաջ՝ ինչքան էլ լաց լինես,ու ետ կանչես....»


 :Think: Ասում եմ *մարդու տրամադրությունը ինչքա՜ն կտրուկ կարող է փոխվել* լուսավորից մթության կողմերը, մթությունից, կամ էլ քիչ, համարյա չեղած ուրախությունից մինչև մեծ ուրախություն....Չերկարացնեմ, հիմա ուրախ եմ, ու շաաատ....Էդ էլ գիտեմ ինչիցա.....նստել էի, զբաղմունք չկար, ու դե գիտեմ ի՞նչ անել, որ  շատ ուրախանամ, կամ էլ ձանձրույթս գույներով լցնելու համար մտա Գուգլ, ու սկսեցի  աշնանային նկարներ որոնել, որոնք էս վերջերս կարծես կյանքիցս չքացել էին,  ինչքան էլ  դրանք իմ  սրտում են՝  իրենց  բույրով ու հեքիաթով....Էնտեղ և ինձ գտա՝  «ավատարներս» :Smile: , համ էլ  *վերևում տեղարված էս հրաշալի նկարը, որ մոտս ստեղծագործելու, նկարելու, հանգստության տողեր ստեղծեց* :Love: ....





*
«Աշունն առանց երաժշտության չի լինում....Երբեե՜ք, լսում ես, երբեե՜ք»...*

----------

armen9494 (21.11.2011), Arpine (21.11.2011), E-la Via (22.11.2011), erexa (21.11.2011), Lusinamara (21.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (22.11.2011), Նարե91 (22.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագի՜ր հիմա էնքաաաաաաաաան ուրախ եմ ,չես պատկերացնի՜....

Առովոտվանից լավ եմ, ուրախ եմ, թույլ չեմ, հանգիստ եմ ուտում, ու ցավ չկա, էսքանին գումարած չեմ ալարել շպարվել եմ, որ մեկ էլ դուրս գրվելուս օրն էի թեթևակի փորձել ուրախացնել.ինքս ինձ ...Ու մեկ էէէէլ հեռախոսազանգ, ես վերցրեցի,  հուսալով որ ձայնս կճանաչեն, դե պապիկս էր ու........
Ասումա մաղարիչ ունես, խառնված ասում եմ հաաա՜, ու դեռ չեմ գիտակցում ինձ ի՞նչ է սպասվում լսելու....
Հաա, ինչին օգոստոսից սպսում եմ, ու էս իմ փորձաքները չեն թողնում, որ մի լավ շունչ քաշեմ, ու ժպտամ էդ կողմից.....
Հիմա էլ երջանիկ դեմքով գործ էի անում պապիիս զանգից հետո, չեմ ուզում շաատ մանրամասն գրել, հայտարարել, բայց եթե մեկ շաբաթից ես լավանամ, ու լինի էն ինչը պապին ասումաա վաաաաաաաաաաայ, ինչքա՜ն կուրախանամ....
Ասել եմ պապիիս էլ, հիմա էլ օրագրիկս քեզ, նենց քեֆ ենք անելու, ուրախանալու, պապի ջան մի հատ էլ եմ ասում.
- Կենդանի երաժտությամբ երգելու եմ քեզ համար- լավ չէ, կատակ էի անում, ուղղակի մի հատ մեեեեեեեեեեեեծ մաղարիչչչ ու տուշշշշՏաշիիիիիիիի*

Հաա, մեր բակում էլ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկի հարսանիքին էր, որը համ իմ տարիքին է, համ էլ մեր բակից է, համ իմ հակառակորդ դասար անից էր.... 
վաայ ո՞նց էի ուրախացել :Yahoo: .....
Բոլորին հերթով ճամփում եմ :Jpit:  :Blush: - անգամ դուրս գալ ինձ չէր կարելի, բայց որ իմանայի իրենն է, արագ դուրս եմ վազել, _տաշի տուշին լսել_, ու ծիծաղելով տուն եմ մտել...
_Բախտավոր լինեեեք_ :Love: ...չնայած չես իմանա, ու ոչ մեկդ էլ չեք իմացել, որ ամենքիդ՝ երեքիդ համար  էլ  ժպտացել եմ, բայց մեկա....

Հ.Գ գնամ ֆիլմ եմ դրել, գնամ նայեմ, տեսնեմ լավն է, թե չէ  մինչև չկիսվեի, ո՞նց կարողա գնայի նայելու  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (22.11.2011), erexa (22.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (23.11.2011), Նարե91 (22.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիիկկ, Մեմենա եկեեեեեել  :Dance: .....Ասա ինչի ո՞վ էր ասում, թե գնացել էիր :Yea:   - _իբր հումորիկ_ :Jpit:  :Blush: 

Ա՞խր այ հարազատս, այ թանկս, ի՞նչ պատմեմ, որ ժպտաս....լավ սպասի, ասեցի Մեմենա եկել, հիշեցիիի՜....Ճիշտ էլ ասում եմ, մենակ պիտի ասեի *Մերին*, հա՜ Մերին, որովհետև էս քանի օրը, էս իմ տզտզոցով էդ ես չէի, հաստատ, դե որոշ չափով ես էի, ուղղակի *ես ավելի ուժեղ եմ*, բա *ո՞վ էր ռիսկով գնում էդ քայլին* :Goblin: , ուղղակի, էս քանի օրը դեմքիս գույնն էլ չկար, ոչ ուտելու ախորժակ կար, ոչ էլ անգամ ջուր խմելու :This: ....
Քիչ քիչ էս ել եմ հաղթահարում, ու մենակ սպասում եմ էն վերջին օրին, էն բաղձալի օրին, որ ինչքա՝ն ժամանակա դրանց պատճառով «չտեսացել եմ» :Blush: ...ինչ տեսնում եմ ասում եմ.
*- Բա չլիներ ուտեի*,- լինելը կլինի, հենց նույն պահին, երբ սիրտս ուզի, բա ասա ՝ կարաս ուտե՞ս.... էդ օրն էլ կգա, ոչինչ :Wink: .......Մնումա դիմանամ մինչ վաղը, տեսնեմ ի՞նչ կլինի....հետո էլի մի քանի օր....ու.... :Yes: 


_Գիտե՞ս սկսել եմ ավելի շատ երազել, էս անգամ ձյանն եմ սպասում, ուզում եմ աչքերս փակել, ու պատկերացնել, որ զբոսնում եմ ձյան մեջ , որ ձնագնդի եմ խաղում, կամ էլ  չմուշկներ եմ քշում.....Վա՜խ,  ոնց եմ կարոտել էդ չմուշկներին....Որ հավաքվում էինՔ խմբով ու գնում, կապ չուներ ուշ ենք գալու, դե շատ ուշ էլ չէ էլի, ուղղակի էն որ խմբով եք, եղբորդ հետ ես, արդեն պաշտպանված ես, ու երջանիկ, որ էնքան լավ ժամանակ է անցնելու....
Ո՜նց էի ինքս ինձ մոռացած սահում անցած տարի, ոնց եմ կարոտե՜լ.....
_


Կարո՞տ, մեջս կարոտ կա բոլորի հանդեպ, մեկ մեկ իմ հանդեպ էլ կա, բայց էդ ուրիշա....ես  շրջապատումս մի քանիսին եմ կարոտել, որ ոչ թե նրանց կարիքն ունեմ ֆիզիկապես ինձ ինչ որ մի բանով օգնելու , այլ  նրանց ներկայության կարիքը ողղակի, որ կարոտս առնեմ ամենքի հետ ունեցած իմ ուրախությամբ :Kiss: ...Ուր եք գժուկներսս, ուր եք...երբ պիտի լավանամ, որ բոլորիդ հատ հատ տեսնեմ...
*Բաաա պարսսս*....Ձմեռով էլ լինի, գնալու եմ :Beee: ......այ էդքան հաստատակամ :Tongue: 


Ուֆ.....Հաա հեսա կգա, քիչ մնաց,* Անուշայի ու Մեմեի* ամիսնա գալու, հաա մարդիկ չեն սիրում *Դեկտեմբերը*, բայց ես իրան սիրում եմ....Դժվար ժամանակներ են եղել, բայց մեկա, ես սիրում եմ էդ թիվն էլ, ամիսն էլ, օրն էլ :Tongue: .....Էն ամսվա վերջի չարչարանքներն էլ, որ արդեն կամաց կամաց, ես սկսել եմ սովորել, էն ինչը պետք կգա տարիներ հետո, ամեն աղջկա :Tongue:  :Blush: .....

----------

armen9494 (23.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (23.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

:Xeloq:  *Ասում եմ աղջիկը  ի՜նչ հարուստա չէ՞, որ լավ ընկերուհիներ ունի իրա կողքին*, որ ինչ օր էլ զանգես երկու բառ խոսլեու էնքան նյութ կպատմի ծիծաղելի, որ ձայնդ էլ չհերիքի ծիծաղելու համար, մեկա դժվար էլ լինի կծիծաղես, ու էնքան տրամարությունդ բարձր կպահեն, որ կդառնաս* քայլող երջանկություն....*
Գո՜գ, էս տողերս քո մասինա........_ ուրախ եմ, որ կաս, որ էդքան երջանիկ մարդ ես, որ անգամ էն քո համար «դժբախտ» բանն էլ, (դե էդքան կոպիտ բառս չհասկանաք էլի), դու  նենց ուրախությամբ ես պատմում, որ ես ասում եմ լավա, ես ուրախ եմ, որ էդպեսա, դու դժգոհում ես մեկա....Ասում եմ ի՜նչ լավա, որ կաս, ի՜նչ լավա, որ գտել եմ քեզ, չեմ ուզի կորցնել, գիտես ինչի՞, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր րոպես ծիծաղով ես լցնում, ու քո նման մարդիկ կյանքում երբեք տխուր չեն մնա, ամեն տեղ էլ կգտնեն պատմելու նյութ կողքիններին ժպիտ բերելու համար...Հա ինձ էլ ես ասում, ես էլ եմ էդպիսին, բայց դու մեկաա  ուրիշ ես....Դրա համար էլ նմանաությունից բացի, քո մի փոքր ինձանից տարբերվելդ, ինձ ավելիա ձգում քեզ..... որ զբաղված էլ լինես, զանգեմ, լսեմ ձայնդ ու ուրախանամ քեզանով...Երջանկություն անսահման քեզ՝  ինձ ժպիտ բերողներիցս մեկին......Անսահման մեծ, որովհետև արժանի ես...._

Վայ օրագիր, շատ ուրախ եմ, ասեմ ինչի՞...
Գնացել եմ էսօր բժշկիս մոտ. ու որ իր հիվանդներից ամենամեծը ես եմ, բոլորը ճուտոներ են, ես էլ հենց գնում եմ, ասումա.
 -* Արի, արի , իմ ամենապուճուր հիվանդն ես* :Jpit: ....ես էլ դե :Blush:  էսօր էլ գնացել եմ, ինձ տեսնումաաա, դեմքը տեսնե՜ք :Yahoo: ոնցա ուրախանում...լավ բժիշկ ունեմ, որ անհանգստանում են քեզանով, որ անտարբեր մասնագետ չեն, ու խեալացի են.....Այ նման բժիշկները քեֆս բերում են, ու մտածում եմ.
- *Չգնա՞մ ես էլ բժշկականը շարունակեմ սովորելս, որ հետո   ես էլ նման մարդ դառնաաաաաաամ....
*
Բայց հիմա ավելի քան ուրախ եմ,  *դրսում հեքիաթա*. ու եթե իմ երազանքները էսքան շուտ են կատարվում, ուրեեեմնն. :Kiss: ....վա՜ախ ինչ լավնա էս ձյունը, շատերի համար տխրությունա էս ձյունը, հասկանում եմ բոլորին էլ...բայց....
Դուրս եմ եկել բակ, դե առաջին հարկ, էնպիսի հնարավորություն, որ կարող եմ կանգնել  մեր բակում, չթրջվել, ու հիանալ ձյան փաթիլներով...Հա, ինձ չէր կարելի շնչել դրսի ցուրտ օդը, բայց մեկա ես գնացի ու ձեռքերիս մեջ առա ձյան փաթիլներին :Lilex:  :Tongue: ....Ես դեռ երեկ էի ուզում ձյուն գար, ու էսօր այն եկավ ինձ մոտ....
Փափուկսսսսս :Love: 




*Երջանիկ եմ հիմա, ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո.....*



_Մտքերից՝ Ամենքիս մեջ ապրում է երեխա, ինչքան էլ մեծ լինեք, մենք էլ երեխայի նման ուրախանալու իրավունք ունենք_



Հ.Գ. քանի ժամ առաջ եմ գրել էս տողերս, ու կեսը գրում էի, թողնում, հետո գալիս շարունակում...ժամը երեքից...էհ....

----------

armen9494 (24.11.2011), Freeman (24.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (25.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հակագովազդ* :Smile: 

Էնքան եմ սիրում նստել ու նայել նկարներս հին, կամ թեկուզ երկու ամիս, մեկ ամիս առաջվա, մեկ տարի առաջվա :Love: ...

_Ես փոխվում եմ ամիս առ  ամիս, ճի՜շտ եմ ասում, ամեն նկարում տարբեր եմ, ու սիրում եմ էդ իմ տարբերությունը, որ միօրինակ չեմ...Մաման մեկ մեկ զարմանումա.
- Ի՜նչ ես էդքան նայում նկարներդ,........... 
........ես ինձ եմ փնտրում, ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե ո՞րտեղ եմ ես, որտեղ ոչ ես...Ու էդ որոնումների մեջ հոգիս իր փոփոխությունները չունի, ու նենց ուրախ եմ, որ չունի, ես կկործանվեմ, եթե հոգիս փոխի իրեն, ես էլ չեմ լինի.....
Իսկ նկարներիս տարբերությունը աչքա ծակում ուղղակիորեն, բայց դեպի լավը, որ մեկ մեկ էլ ասում են սիրունացել ես, ասում եմ, լավ է, երևի ուղղակի ասում են, տվյալ պահի համար, բայց հիմաաա՜..._
Նստել եմ, ինձանով եմ զմայլվում :Jpit:  :Pardon: 

.....կուզեի դնել, բայց եթե դնեմ էլ,  ուրեմն* վերնագիրս սուտ կլինի արդեն ոմանց համար* :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ ՝ Ի՞նչ էի ուզում ասել, էսքանով՝  Ես սիրում եմ նայել իմ նկարները : եսասեր սմայլիկ :Jpit:  :Yea:  :Blush:

----------

armen9494 (24.11.2011), Arpine (24.11.2011), Lusinamara (24.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), Smokie (26.11.2011), unknown (25.11.2011), Նարե91 (24.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Վերևի գրառմանս հետ բոլորովին կապ չունեցող նկարներ....*

*Մտքերից ՝*  _ Ո՜նց կուզեի տեսնել ինձ էս ժամանկ իրականում կողքից..._


 :Love: - *իմ ատամներից բացի, ծիծաղելի մեկ ուրիշ բան էլ կա, էդ իմ ոտքերն են...ծու՜ռ
Հ.Գ  Էս նկարիս ժպիտի համար մամաս ինչքա՜ն շատ է տանջվել, որ սենց սիրուն ժպտում եմ, իսկ հիմա ես եմ ուզում ուրախացնել բոլորիդ....*
- *լուրջ հայացք,  որը  ապագայում դաջվելու  էր  նկարներիս մեջ*



_Մանկության մեջ ամեն բան անջնջելի է ու պարզ, մաքուր ջրի կաթիլի նման.....
Մանկություն՝ թևավոր ու մաքուր մանկությու՜ն....._



_
Դժվար գտնվի մեկը, ով ինքն իրեն էս տարիքում հիշի, բայց կա մի բան, որ նույնն է մնում`  դեմքի վրա նմանությունները, որոնք հակառակ սրան,  էս վերջերս  իմ մոտ ընդհանրապես մամաս չի նմանեցնում...
Կարողա՞ ես  այդքաաան  փոխվել եեմ_

----------

armen9494 (24.11.2011), Arpine (24.11.2011), erexa (24.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), Smokie (26.11.2011), unknown (25.11.2011), Նարե91 (24.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ամեն ինչ, միշտ ամեն ինչ պատմել...Իսկ այսօր, չեմ ուզում....Չգիտեմ կամ հավես չունեմ, կամ էլ ձեռքերս չեն ուզում, կապրիզնիացել են....._



Լավ է, մեկա չեմ կարողանալու :Tongue: ...
Ի՜նչ ասեմ, դրսում էի ցերեկը, ու  վերջապես զգացի, թե ինչքանն ցուրտա, չնայած տանից ամեն ինչ այլա թվում, անգամ արևին նայում եմ, ուզում եմ փոքրի նմնա վազել դուրս....
Բայց հիմա տանն եմ, ու երբ դրսում ես լինում այ էդ ժամանակ ես  հասկանում, թե ինչ բանա տանը լինելը, տաաք, հանգիստ քո համաա՜ր. :Love: ..
Բայց մեկա ինձ նույնությունը ամենաշատնա ջղայնացնում. ես իրան չեմ սիրում :Beee: ... 
*Ես գույներ եմ սիրում, ու միօրինակությունն ու անգույնությունը վանումա ինձ....
Ես ժպիտներ ու արև էլ եմ սիրում, հիմա էլ ժպտում եմ, ու պատմելու բան չունեմ, սպասողական վիճակա, իսկ առողջականաս գնալով փայլումա ինձ էլ, աչքերիս էլ փայլ բերելով...*


Հետո էլի կգամ մոտդ, օրագրիկս...Գնում եմ Ամելիի ասած ֆիլմը նայեմ, ժպտամ, չգիտեմ հետո կկիսվեմ հետդ, թե ոչ...Բայց իմացի, այսօր ժպտում եմ.....

----------

armen9494 (25.11.2011), Arpine (26.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.12.2011), unknown (25.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ս.Փ. Մտքերից՝* _Ինձ հեքիաթից փոքր մասնիկա պետք՝ վերածնվելու ու նոր աշխարհ կառուցելու համար....
                                                                         Իսկ էդ հեքիաթը ուշանումա, անընդհատ ուշանումա....




  Մի բուռ ժպիտ, ուրիշ ոչինչ....._

----------

armen9494 (26.11.2011), Lusinamara (26.11.2011), unknown (29.11.2011), Նարե91 (27.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_
 Դատարկությունն ու լռությունը միայն որպես  « բառ »  են  հանդիսանում  լռություն որպես , իրականում՝ իրենք  իրենց  մեջ ավելի շատ  խոսքեր են պարունակում, քան խոսքերն  իրենց  աղմուկի  մեջ....._

----------

armen9494 (26.11.2011), Arpine (29.11.2011), Inna (27.11.2011), Lusinamara (26.11.2011), Smokie (27.11.2011), unknown (29.11.2011), Նարե91 (02.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*.........Մայրամուտները կերգեն, իսկ թռչունները թող լռեն.....*

...................................................................

...............................................մեծ լռություն իմ կողմից........................

----------

armen9494 (27.11.2011), Arpine (29.11.2011), Inna (27.11.2011), Lusinamara (27.11.2011), unknown (29.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ես արահետով կհեռանամ, ինձանից հետո ճանապարհիս շաղելով  տերևներ՝  բազմագույն աշնան  տերևներ, ու իսկ դու  մի գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ կգտնես ինձանց հետո.....
Ինձանից հետո տերևներ են թափվում, ես տեսնում եմ, իսկ դու՞......*

                          ***

*Միգուցե՞ կա մի տեղ, որտեղ իմ հեքիաթն  իրական է*, իմ աշխարհը՝ մեծ աշխարհը ցնդած երևույթ չէ, ու կա, էնտեղ ես նկարչուհի եմ, ես նոր գույներ եմ ստեղծում, ես նորից աշուն եմ սիրում, անձրև եմ ուզում, ու հենց էնպես երկար զբոսնել եմ ուզում, մոլորվել ու գտնվել եմ ուզում իմ աշնանային  հեքիաթ անտառում....
Միգուցե կա........միթե՞  չես տեսնում՝.* ............. իմ աչքերում.........*

                          *** 

*Իմ  աշխարհը մուգ թանաքով եմ ներկել, սև ու սպիտակը միախառնել եմ պայծառ գույներին, ժպիտ եմ ներարկել նրա երակներում, կյանք եմ ստեղծել նրա ապագայում, իսկ անցյալը թողել եմ հեռվում, որն իր մեջ նորից սև սպիտակ է պարունակում....*




*Մտքում զրնգում՝*

----------

armen9494 (28.11.2011), Inna (27.11.2011), unknown (29.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Սպասի սկսեմ հա՞....
*

*Ես հիմա երկու առիթ ունեմ ,որին սպասում եմ, ու հաշվում ՝* 

*2 օր* մնաց քեզ, իսկ հետո էլ *10 օր* ինձ....

*1.....*Չնայած քեզ 2 օր է մնացել, ես միևնույնն է, քո փոխարեն լինելու եմ  ամբո՜ղջ տարին, կփոխարինեմ քեզ հոգումս, որ քո կարիքը չզգամ, որ չհիշեմ, ու սկսեմ կարոտել, տանջվել....Այս տարի ամենանհավանական օրերով լցված էր աշունս, ամենապատահական ու ամենագեղեցիկ հագեցած ու ժպիտով օրերով էիր լցված աշունս........Հավիտյան սիրելու եմ քեզ

*2.....*Ինձ համար արդեն ՝  *10 օրից  ամմենասիրելի օրն է*, ու  երեկ եթե ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը հիշեցրած չլիներ, չէի էլ հիշում,
Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ Ինուլին, որն անցած տարի էլ, ուրախացրեց ինձ շաաաաաաաատ.......

 այսինքն օրերով հաշվելու համար...Չնայած քանի ամիս առաջ եմ սպասում արդեն էդ օրվան, ու ինչքա՜ն էլ լինեն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հիշում էդ օրը, ( ոչ իմը ), կամ չեն սիրում, *ես լրիվ հակապատկեր եմ* նման մարդկանց, ես էդ օրը ամենաուրախն եմ, ու  վաղուց, շատ վաղուց եմ սկսում սպասել էդ օրվա գալուստին՝ * իմ Դեկտեմբերին*......
Էդ ամսում, ինձ համար շատ կարևոր մարդկանց ծնունդներ են, ավելի քան երբևէ  որևէ ամսում, որոնք գնալով ավելի են շատանում, ու էդ ամիսը սիրում եմ, ինչքա՜ն էլ ցուրտ է, ինչքա՜ն էլ ամպամած ու մութ է  լինում, էդ ամսում ինձ համար շատ հեքիաթներ են իրականանում, էդ ամսում ես աշունից հետո ավելին եմ երազում....
*Ես սիրում եմ քեզ իմ Դեկտեմբեեեեեեր՝* 



՝ ես երգը իմ հեքիաթից է, իմ երազելու երգերից է....



- Ինչի՞ եմ հիմա էդքան ուրախ,- դու կհարցնես, ես կպատասխանեմ.
- Այսօ՜ր համարձակվեեեեեեեեել եմ :Yes: , չնայած դող կար մեջս, բայց.....հաա, չեմ լսել իրեն, ու փորձել եմ, որ ոչ մեկին չի կարելի, բայց ես փորձեցի, ու զգուշությամբ, դե էդ երբեք էլ չէր խանգարել ոչ մեկին :Wink: , փորձեցի,  որովհետև էդ ինձ խեղդում էր արդեն, էլ դիմանալ չէր ստացվում, ու հիմա հանգիստ շունչ եմ քաշում, սպասելով վաղվան, եթե լավ լինեմ, լրիվ  :Ok:   կլինի.....
Իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ լրիվ հենց *Օկ* էլ լինելույա.......


Մի բան էլ պատմեմ լա՞վ...
Երեկ լռություն էր մոտս, այսինքն տողերը ծնվում էին, բայց պատմել ,ոնց հիմա օրվաս մասին չէր լինում, տրամադարություն կար, բայց չէի ուզում....

Երեկվա օրս լավն , չնայած էն ահավոր ցրտին, որ  ես դրսում էի :Viannen 15: , չնայած նրան ,որ էլի չէր կարելի՝ 

Հ.Գ Բայց տեսնում ե՞ք ինչքա՜ն բան ինձ չի կարելի, չնայած իմ համար է, իմ իսկ առողջության համար է արվում էդ ամենը.... լավա էսքանը հասկանում եմ :Jpit:  ....

ու արդեն  տուն եկանք, ժամերը անցան, ու երբ  երեկոյան արդեն քնելիս, չգիտեմ էլ ո՜նց, նորից պատմվածք  էի մտածում, էնտեղ արդեն *գլխավոր դերերում ես էի* :Blush:  *էնքա՜ն սիրուն ու իդեալական էր էդ աշխարհը, էդ երազը, որ թվում էր դրան վերջ չկա*, ու չէի կարողանում քնել, իսկ թե քանի անգամ եմ լսել էդ մտածելով էս երգը, ինքս էլ չգիտեմ :Love: ...




- Բայց մենակ հիշում եմ, որ շաատ, շաատ շատ անգամ լսում էի, ու չէի կարողանում փոխել, որովհետև այն օգնում էր երազանքս  ավելի գեղեցիկ տեսնելու, ավելի հեքիաթային, քան կպատկերացնեի առանց էս հնչյունների :Love: ....


Իսկ առավոտյան, երբ արթնացա, հիշեցի, որ* ես երազում շոկոլադ էի ուտում*, էն էլ իչնպիսի հաճույքով, ու էն էլ քանի հատ :Jpit: ՝ անկուշտի նման....Հետևությունը ես կանեմ մտքում, դուք հասկացաք թե ոչ, չգիտեմ......

Հ.Գ ՝ Էսօր ո՞նց որ շատ անկեղծացա :Blush: ...

*Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում հենց հիմա*՝ որ *կյանքում երբե՛քքք  չկորցնեմ էս հատկությունս* :Kiss:  :Ծաղիկ: , որովհետև ինչքա՜ն էլ վատատես մարդիկ ասեն, բայց *չի կատարվի*՝  այն ինչը ես կերազեմ, կամ կուրախանամ, պատկերացնելով, միևնույննա, *այն օգնումա ինձ ավելի հեշտ  առաջ շարժվելու, ապագաս ավելի լուսավոր ու պայծառ, շողշողուն գույներեվ տեսնելու....
*



*Չէ, չէ, ես չեմ գժվել, ես երազում եեեեեեեեեեմ* :Yahoo: .........

----------

armen9494 (28.11.2011), unknown (29.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագի՞րրր, ո՞նց եսս......
- Ես շաատ լավ եմ, տրամադրությունս մոոոտ 1500, չէ ավելա, ինչի՞, եսի՞մ, դե ուրախ եմ էլի, վաայ....
*

Հիմա գիտե՞ս ի՜նչ երգ եմ լսում :Ckckal:  :Love: 





մեկ էլ սա  :Rolleyes: ՝ 




Ասում եմ, ինչ հետաքրիրա չէ՞, որ վաղուցվա ասենք *1981*  թվականի երգերը ես, որ ծնվել եմ *1991 ին*, նենց եմ սիրու՜մ, ոնց որ իմ ժամանակվա երգեր են, այլ ոչ մամայիս, կամ էլ պապյիս, ի՞նչ կապ ունի :Smile: , ու էնքան հոգուս մեջ ուրախանում եմ էս երգերի վրա :Yahoo: , չգիտեմ, ուրիշ ձև եմ սիրում, վայելում, ոնց իրանք կուրախանան, նենց էլ ես...........*.իսկ մենք ծիծաղում ենք, երբ իրանք ասում են.*
*- Մեր ժամանակվա երգա, մուլտիկա, կինոյա*,- իսկ *երբևէ էդ ծիծաղալու ժամանակ մտածե՞լ ենք, որ մի օր մենք էլ ենք ասելու մեզանից փոքրերին՝  մեր ժամանակվա, ու կգա մի օր, որ մենք էլ կսիրենք իրենց ժամանակվա երգերը, ոնց որ հիմա ես, իսկ ես ծիծաղում էի....*
Վատ բան չի մեծանալը, էդ նոռմալա, չնայած ծնողներս մեծ չեն, բայց* էդ իրանց երգերն են, իրենք են ապրել էդ երգերով, երազել էդ երգերի տակ, իսկ հիմա...*
Հիմա ես եմ երազում, հա, ու էնքան հաճելիա նման երգերի հնչյունների ներքո. :Viannen 12: .....
Ուֆֆ, ոնց որ Նոր Տարի եմ ուզում..... :Ton:  բա երբա՞ գալու՜ :Jpit: ...

Լավ շատ չեղավ ինձ, էդքան անկուշտի նման երազեցի :Blush: , էս էլ քանի օրա, բայց իսկականից, երբ ուրախ եմ լինում էդ ժամանակ ավելի հավեսա. :Love: ...
*Դե պատմելու նոր նյութ չկա, դեռ սպասում եմ հեքիաթիս, իմ էէէն բաղձալի երազանքիս իրականանալուն, որ քանի ամիսա մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս... Բայց սիրտս զգումա, էս անգամ չեմ սխալվի, չեմ հիասթափվի, քիչ մնաց, այ էսքաան, շաատ պուճուրիկ, շատ քիչ....Հավատում եեմ*

Դեեե,  ո՞նց որ սպառվեցի :Pardon: ....

----------

armen9494 (29.11.2011), unknown (30.11.2011), Նարե91 (02.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

- հրաշալի կատարում......էլի էն ժամանակներից :Smile:  :Wink: ....


*Մտքերից՝* _Իսկ ես կհանեմ ականջակալներս, կմխրճվեմ սենյակների մթության ու անդորր բերող լռության մեջ, կփակեմ աչքերս, կհանդարտվեմ.....
Ես նավակում եմ, այն ճոճվում է թաքուն լճակում , հանգիստ, ոչ մեկ չկա, իսկ արևը ջանում է վերջին անգամ շողալ, փայլել, ջերմացնել, իսկ լուսինն արդեն մազերիս մեջ է, ինքն է արդեն ճոճում նավակն իմ՝ ես իմ երազում եմ:_


Հ.Գ. ՝ երանի ակումբում օրագիրս էնպիսին լիներ, որ հենց կարդային ընթերցողներս, միանգամից միանար այն երգը, որի ներքո գրել եմ, մտածել եմ :Love: .....
Իսկ ես, էդպիսին տեսել եմ :Love:  ես էլ եմ ուզու՜մ՝  http://www.playcast.ru/view/1665170/...f6533b60d3a1pl....էհհ....գանցի է....հաջող օրագրիկս, ժպտաս, մինչև վաղը էլի կգա Մեմեն :Wink: ...

----------

armen9494 (29.11.2011), Arpine (29.11.2011), unknown (30.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Լռության մտքերից_՝  Իսկ իմ հոգին _թափանցիկ_, նրա միջով կանցնեն  գետեր, լճեր , պայծառ մի կյանք_ թափանցիկ_....
*Հիշի՛ր*, նրա միջով անցյալ գետեր չեն ացնում....Դրանց հեռվում եմ թողնում....

----------

unknown (01.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Բաց  եմ արել օրագիրս, ու պատմելու ոչինչ, բացարձակ ոչինչ չկա....*
_Բայց զգում եմ, որ իմ մեջ գրելու ցանկություն կա, իսկ ես նաև պետք է գրեմ այն ժամանակ, երբ չկա ոչինչ, բայց կա կարոտ, գրելու կարոտ....
Հա՛,  մի տեսակ տխուր ստացվեց, բայց տրամադրությունս ո՞նց որ տեղնա, այսինքն, կամ կա, կամ չէ.... գնում գալիսա...Իսկ ես ուզում եմ գրել, գրել, ու մի հատ էլ  գրել.... մեջս դատարկ քամիներ են սավառնում, ու ամենազզվելին էնա, որ առավոտյան արթնանում ես, ու գիտես, որ ամեն ինչ նույնությունա լինելու, ամեն ինչ կրկին, առանց որևէ գեղեցիկ փոփոխության....
Վաղվանից ձմեռ է, իրական ձմեռ, սպասել եմ, չեմ հերքում, բայց երևի աշնան կարոտից տրամադրությունս մեկ կա, մեկ չէ....Կամ էլ «ամենօրյա մեեծ չակերտավոր միօրինակություննա» , որ նեռվերիս վրա ազդումա.....Ես  բացում եմ աչքերս, ու գիտեմ է, ախր,  ամեն ինչ նույնը, նույն ժամերը, ու ձանձրույթը....


Հ.Գ. ՝ Իսկ ինձ գույներ են պետք, շատ գույներ՝ վառ ու պայծառ, ոնց շատերն են ինձ նմանեցնում պայծառ մարդու, բայց....
Այսօր չկա, կորցրել եմ...._

Գնամ երևի.......էհհհ.....ուֆֆֆֆ :Beee: ........

----------

armen9494 (30.11.2011), erexa (30.11.2011), unknown (01.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Մտքերից*՝_ Քամին փակ պատուհանից տխուր ժպիտա ինձ բերել...
Վերցրել եմ, ու փոշմանել...._

Հ.Գ ՝ *Բա հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ* :Shout:

----------

armen9494 (30.11.2011), unknown (03.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Բա չէի ուզի, երեկվա  կյանքիս գեղեցիկ օրը երկաար ու մեծ գրառումով պատմել, էն էլ, երեկ որ ուզում էի, էս հիմար ինետս էնքան նեռվայնացրեց, թողեցի այօսրվա, իսկ հիմա ուզում եմ պատմել, բայց կարևոր նյութ կա, որ պիտի տեղադրեմ էստեղ պատմելու համար, իսկ ես ձևը չգիտեմ...._
*Բա հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեեեեեեմ*

Հ.Գ՝ երեխեք, ակումբցիներ ջան, պատասխանեք էլի *«Հարցրու այտեղ»* թեմայում դրված իմ հարցիիիիիիիին, ի՞նչ կլինի՜ :Not I: 

Հ.Հ.Գ՝  :Beee: ....... :Cray:

----------

unknown (03.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Եկել եմ.... ու էդպես էլ չստացվեց գտնել, էն ինչով կտեղադրեի էստեղ՝  իմ պապիկի նվագած երեկվա երաժշտությունը, որը երեկվանից մինչ հիմա իմ դեմքին ուրախությունա բերել....ՉԷ գտել եմ, բայց ափսոս այսօր չեմ հասցնի...
_
*Սկսում եմ...*

Երեկ երկար օր էր, ու երկար եմ պատմելու, իսկ թե հավես չկա, մի էլ կարդացեք- խորհուրդ

Առավոտվանից տատիկենց էի, ու ուրախ էի, կարոտել էի, համ էլ ուշ- ուշ, ու (էդ ընդհամենը երկու օրնա ինձ համար), գնալն էլ լավա, որ մեջդ* կարոտա լինում*, գնացինք, դե *միասին սուրճը*, էդ ոնց որ գեղեցիկ, չգիտեմ արարողություն ասեմ, չէէ, ժամանցի գեղեցիկ տեսակ էր, հաա դրանից էր, անցավ մի քիչ պապիկս տուն եկավ, ու (Հովոն էլ քանի որ գիտեր,որ պապին տանն է լինելու  դասի գնալն էլ չէր գալիս :Tongue: )ու մի քանի երաժշտություն կար, որ հենց ունենում եմ ակարդեոնի հետ կապված  անպայման ցույց եմ տալիս, ու էդպես երեկ էլ ֆրանսիական  ու հայկական երաժշտություն ունեի, որ ուզում էի պապիկս լսեր, լսեց, ասեց արի....
Արագ միասին գնացինք սենյակ, վերցրեց ակարդեոնը ու սկսեց նվագել ,* էն ինչը հոգուս էնքան հարազատա*, որ յուրաքանչյուր իմ ունեցած երաժշտությունները կարող եմ ջնջել, ու մենակ *պահել պապիկիս նվագածը*..... նվագում էր, ես էլ լսում էի, հետո ինքս ինձ մտածեցի.
*- Իսկ ինչու՞ չձայնագրեմ*,- ձայնագրում էի, իսկ պապիկս աչքերը փակ վայելլեով իր նվագածը, երաժշտության մեջ խրասուզված չնկատեց էլ ո՞նց էի ձանգարում իրեն, բայց բացելով աչքերը իմացավ, հարցրեց, հաստատեցի, ասումա.
*- Ես դեռ լավ չեմ նվագում, դեռ վարժում եմ մատներս, իսկ դու ձայնագրում ես*,- բայց *իմ համար իր ամեն երկու նոտա նվագածն է երկար հնչյուներ են, որ հիշողությանս եջ երկար մնում են....*













*Հ.Գ Կապ չունի նվագողը ի՞նչ ազգության է, արվեստը միշտ էլ գնահատելի է.*..ո՜նց եմ սիրում էս արտահայտությունը, ու համաձայն եմ լիովին, իսկ դու պապ նվագում էիր սրանք, նաև քո սիրելի հայկականները, որոնք կեսը հիշում էի, կամ էլ մոռացել էիր, վաղը կդնեմ քոները էստեղ :Wink: ինձ համար ամենաթանկը քո նվագածներն են....

Կեսից լացս գալիս էր իմ ուրախաությունից :Yahoo: , կարծես երբեք էսքան լավ չէի զգացել պապիկիս նվագածը :Blush: .....հետո արդեն ինքն էր ասում.
*- Այ էս լավնա ձայնագրի*,-  սկսեց երգելը, էդ նորություն չէր, բայց երեկ չէի սպասում, չգիտեմ, կարծես մոռացած լինեի, որ պապիկս նաև երգիչ էր եղել, ու ինչքա՜ն էր ցավեցրել կոկորդը աշխատելիս :Kiss: ....Երգում էր, իսկ ես մի պահ զգացի, որ* իրեն նման փակել եմ աչքերս, ու վայելում եմ բառերը*, որոնք էս ժամաանկվա երգերին նման չեն երբեեք...Դրանք իրենց հնության մեջ գեղեցիկ են յուրովի, թանկ են յուրովի....
Սկսեցի համբուրել ձեռքերը, մատները պապիկիս, որ էդքան հանդարտ սլանում էին ստեղների վրայով, չնայած ինքն ասում էր լավ չէր, հետո միասին լսում էինք ձայնագրածս, իսկ իր էէէն ժամանակվա ձայնագրածները հիիին սկավառակների վրա  են, ու կարելի է համարել, որ կորած են...*Ինչքա՜ն շաատ եմ ափսոսում....*
Երբ արդեն տատիկին էինք ցույց տալիս, ասեց.
_- Մեկա, էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էիր նվագում, ու երգում՝_ *կա կարագի երկու տեսակ, որ հարթ է, ու սլանում է հանդարտ ու փափուկ, կա երկրոդը՝  կտրտված, անհարթ, չոր*- ջահել ժամանակ առաջինն էիր, իսկ հիմա...Բայց իմ համա՜ր  :Love: , դե տատիկս արդեն այնքան էր լսել, որ արդեն հմտացած ասում էր, երբ  էր լավ, դե տարիքի հետ մեկտեղ ու էն, որ պապիկս էլ էդքան չի նվագում, բերել էր* երկրոդ տիպին....*
*Բայց պապ, գիտե՞ս ո՜նց եմ ուրախանում քեզանով, ո՜նց եմ հպարտանում  էն քաղցր ձայնիդ համար, ու երեկ էլ ասել եմ, դու ինձ երեկ ոնց որ  մեծ, շաատ մեծ էներգիա տվեցիր, ու ժպիտ, ուրախություն իմ դեմքին...*

*Ո՜նց եմ ուզում Հովոն էլ քեզ նման ձգտում ունենա, շարունակի էն, ինչը կիսատ եք թողել, ոնց եմ ուզում հպարատանալ իմ եղբորով....*

Հետո դէ հավաքվել էինք  ինձ համար ՝ (իմ  էն ժամանակվա սրտաուզելիքի համար, երբ անհանարին էր ուտել էդ ամենը),  իսկ ես շատ արագ որոշեցի, որ արդեն շատ եմ լավացել, ու էն չափի , որ կարող եմ պարի գնալ :Yes: , ու կիսատ թողնելով մեր հավաքույթը, բոլորին սեղանի մոտ թողնեով երջանիկ պարի գնացի :Love: ...
Թե  ինչքա՜ն արագ ու երևի վազելով եմ գնացել, էդ մենակ ես գիտեմ, որ չուշանայի :Blush: ....Էնքա՜ն լավ անցավ,  ու երբ նոր էի հասել, ներս մտել, դեռ մութ միջանցքում էի բայց իմ սպիտակ հագուստից բոլորն իմացան, որ Մերինա, ու միանգամից բոլորը սկսեցին հարցնել՝ «ո՞նց  եմ, ո՞նցա եկել եմ» , բայց մենակ պարիս ուսուցչուհին գիտեր, որ գալու էի, իսկ իրենք էնքան էին ուրախացել, որ չէի սպասում, որ _էսքան քիչ ժամանակում իրենք կսիրեն ինձ, ինչքան էլ մի քանիսի վրա երբեմն ջղայնանում եմ մտքում..._
Դե հետո արդեն մութ, ու մի փոքր էլ ցուրտ էր, իսկ ո՜ր երթուղայինը մոտենում էր մեզ   բոլորիս համար  տեղ չկար, այսինքն ընդհանրապես մինչև դուռը աշխատանիքց տուն վերադարձող դեմքերով մարդիկ էին, մեկ էլ կանգնած ուսանողներ :Sad: ....
Որոշեցինք չսպասել, բոլորս էլ տաքսիով եկանք տուն , իսկ էդպես ավելի հանգիստ ու լավ էր, բա  երաժշտությունը,  *ո՞նց որ ինձ համար ընտրած լինեին* :LOL: , ոչ մեկի պետք էլ չէր, իրանք խոսում էին բարձր, որից էլի ջղայանաում եմ, իսկ երգերը՜ իրար ետևից....







Քիչ էի հոգնած , երաժշտություն ավելի էր հանսգտացնում, ու արդեն քունս տանում էր :Smile: ....
Տուն եկա, ուրախ էի,որ արդեն էդքան շուտ կարող եմ գնալ պարի ու չձանձրանալ տանը :Sad:  էս դեմքով....
Այսօր նորությունս մենակ էնա, որ սպասում եմ ժամը 12-ին, որ գամ ակումբ, ու....*Իմ Անուշայի համաաաաաաար*.....Ուխխ,ոնց եմ քեզ սիրում ընկերուիս, միշտ պիտի ժպտաս դու....

----------

armen9494 (03.12.2011), unknown (03.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Եկաաա, նենց եմ շտապում, չես պատկերացնի, նստել էի, ու հեքիաթներ էի կարդում, դե կարծիքս գրել եմ, չեմ երկարացնի, բայց....Մի խճճված դեպքա  եղել պիտի պատմեմ քեզ, որ հանգիստ գնամ...._

Ես ինչքա՜ան ժամանակ սպասում եմ *Անուշայի ծնունդին*, որ հենց Դեկտեմբերի երեքը գա, ու ես շնորհավորեմ,  իմ   թանկ ընկերուհուն, բայց....*Մի հատ էնքան մեեեծ բայց կա.....*
Երեկ գիշերը, թե ի~նչ տանջանքով եմ սպասել ու նստել համակարգչի դիմաց, էդ _ես ու Անուշաս_ գիտենք միայն, թեման բացեցի, ինձանից գոհ գնացի քնելու :Lazy: , լավ ուշ եմ քնել, բայց դե հանգիստ էի...Ես էլ ուրիշ թեմայա, կպատմեմ դեռ....
Ցերեկը հանգիստ նստել եմ, հեքիաթները կիսատ էի թողել, ու ինձնաից շատ գոհ ուզում էի կարդալ :Scenic: , դե  գործերս  վերջացրել էի, կոֆես էլ հանգիստ խմել :Love: , ու....Սկայպիս ձայնն եկավ ականջիս, վազեցի :Ծաղիկ: ...Գիտեի, որ Անուշանա :Kiss: , բայց զարմացա՝* ծնունդի օրով ոնցա՞ գրել......*
*- Մե՜ր...
- Ջաաաան....
- Զանգում եմ, հարմարա՞...
- Ես կզանգեմ....*
Դե ես առաջինը, որ ասեցի.
*- Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոր ծնունդտ Ան ջաան.*...ու...
-* ՄԵեեր էսօր չի ծնունդս*...Դե դժվար չի դեմքիս արտահայտությունը ու հիասթափությունը ինքս ինձանից պատկերացնել էդ պահին :Fool: , մի տեսակ տրամադրությունս էլ անկում ապրեց :LOL: ,  բայց *Անուշան կթողնի՞ ես տխրեմ*, դու մի ասա չի էլ տեսել, որ շնորհավորել եմ *Ակումբում*, ու մինչև մտնելը էնպեսա ծիծաղում, իմ ծիծաղնել իմ վրա էր գալիս, ստեղ ասեմ, որ *նենց համով ծիծաղ ունի, ոնց որ լսելիս քո ծիծաղն էլ գա, վարակիչա..*..Հա, նայեց, մի բոլ ծիծաղեց, լացս գալիս էր արդեն :Cray: , սկսեցինք խոսալը, ասեցի դե լավ, որ «քվիտ» լինենք, արի դու էլ իմը սխալ օր բացի, որ հանգիստ լինեմ, դե ինքն ասեց չէ, տենց բան չեմ անի, ես քոնը ճիշտ հենց* 17 ին էլ կբացեմ*...աաաաաաաաաա......էդտեղ ես ծիծաղս էլ չկարողացա պահել...մեկ էլ ասումա.
*- ԷԷ, չէ չէ, 12 ին*.........աաաա :Lol2: , ես էլի շարունակում էի ծիծաղել, ասում եմ.
*- Հա հա, տենց սխալ բացի, ճիշտ ես,- բայց համ ես եմ ծիծաղում, համ ինքը....*
Էդ էլ հեչ է, մտա ակումբ *Լուսս էլ էր սխալ հիշում 28 ին*....
Դե լավա, մեկը չի հիշում իմ ծննունդի օրը, բայց ես բերանսս մինչ  ականջներս սպասում եմ :Clapping:  :Dance: , որովհետև և գիտեմ ինչե՜ր են լինելու էդ օրը, ես ո՜նց եմ ժպտալու....
*Երեխեք ջան թեթև տարեք, ոչինչ էս տարի էլ մի բացեք թեմա, ես անցածն էլ կարդամ կժպտամ...Մեկա Ինուլս հիշումա....Բայց Անուշան ու Ինուլը ինձ թվումա երկուսով են բաց անելու.....էհհհ, սիրում եմ էլի, հո զոռովեն չի...*
Ու հիմա չգիտեմ, ուրախ եմ, թե չէ, բայց եթե Անուշաս իրա համով ծիծաղը չգցեր, հաստատ ավեի տխուր կլինեի, քան հիմա...._Կարևորը ակումբիցներից մի քանիսը էդ թեմայում ինձ չտխրեցրեցին սխալիս համար..._
Ի՞նչ ասեմ, հիմա պարելսելա գալիս, չգիտեմ, ուրախ եմ է ո՜նց որ, էդ լավա, հիմա ինչ երգ ասես չեմ լսում, քիչ առաջ տխուր նոտաներ էին, իսկ հիմա՜ *Ջիպսի Քինգս....ուխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխխ.............*





*էհհ ,գնացի....երբա՞ ամսի 8-ը գալու՜*

----------

armen9494 (03.12.2011), Lusinamara (03.12.2011), unknown (03.12.2011), Դեկադա (03.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Այսօր էնքան երկար, ձանձրույթով լի օր էր, որ համակարգչի դիմաց հույսս էլ չունեի, որ կնստեմ, որ հավես կար, ոչ տրամադրություն...
Բայց մեկա, եկել եմ, ու տրամադրությունս...լավ էէ.....
_
*Բուն թեմա....*՝   :Think: Ասում եմ կարողա՞ կյանքիս կամ էլ օրերիս գույնները խամրել են՝ համեմատած անցած տարվա էս ժամանակվա հետ...
Դե տարբերություն կար, ես ուսանողուհի էի՝, ու ինչքա՜ն եմ կարոտել էդ օրերիս...
Բայց մի բան էլ կա, հո՞ ամբողջ կյանքում ուսանողուհի չէի լինելու :Tongue: , համ էլ էս տարի ուրիշ էր ամեն ինչ, ու էս մասին _կամփոփեմ տարվա վերջում, ոնց անցած տարի...._

*Ես տարեցտարի փոխում եմ իմ աշխարհընկալումս, ու այն սկսում եմ ավելի վառ գույներով տեսնել...
Ու ամեն տարի իր գաղտնիքներն ունի՝ պահված ինձ համար ու իր ասելիքն ունի ինձ...
Դա նկատել եմ....*

----------

armen9494 (04.12.2011), Lusinamara (04.12.2011), unknown (05.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ կյանքումդ լուրջ փոփոխություննա տեղի ունենում, կյանքդ բաժանվումա երկու մասի՝ մինչ էդ փոփոխությունը, ու դրանից հետ....
Ես անգամ նկարներս նայելիս եմ դա մտածում...
Ու էստեղ կյանքում տեղի ունեցած փոփոխությունը չի բնավ, կարևորը, որ էդ փոփոխություններից հետո՝  ես ինքս իմ մեջ չեմ փոխվում,այն արմատական ազդեցություն չի ունենում իմ հոգու անգամ ոչ մի մասնիկի վրա ....
Շարժվում ենք առաջ, հպարտ ու անվախ...
Դեռ ի՜նչեր են ինձ սպասվու՜մ......._




*****
*
Հ.Գ*՝ Այ երեխեք ջան, էսքան ժամանակա ինչ օչրագիր ունեմ, ասում եմ հենց գրում եմ, մեկ էլ տեսնում եմ նենց մարդիկ են օրագրիրս կարդում, որ անգամ մեկ շնորհակալություն չկա իմ գրառման ներքևում, զարմանում եմ :Unsure: , բա՞ ինչի են գալիս :Dntknw: ....
Միշտ ուզեցել եմ ասել, ու չեմ էլ գրառել...
Ես զարմացած եմ. :Secret: ...
Իմ ներողամտություն եմ հայտնում ճշմարտամտության համար :Pardon: ...

----------

armen9494 (04.12.2011), Lusinamara (04.12.2011), unknown (05.12.2011), Նարե91 (07.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ես երրորդ անգամն եմ ուզում գրել, բայց էլ երկար չեմ պատմի օրագիրս....Արդեն ժամանակ չունեմ, վաղը կպատմեմ բոլորը, մենակ մի բան...

Հիմա աշխարհի չափ երջանիկ եմ, իմ երազանքը, որին հավատում էի. արդեն կատարվելաաաաաաաաա..

Երևի կհիշես՝

_Մի հատ երազանք ունեմ, որ կապվածա մոտակա ժամանակներիս հետ, ոչ թե ընդհանրապես, թե չէ էդպես, որ գրեմ, չեն վերջանա....

[B]Ի՜նչ կլինի, նոր տարին գալուն պես աշխատանք ունենամ էլի՜.....աշխատանք եմ ուզում, գիտե՞ս արդեն որ բուժհիմնարկում կամ էլ ես թաքուն կասեմ ականջիդ......ի՜նչ կլինի էլի, էնքան կուրախանամ_

*Իմ պապիս, ոնց ձմեռ պապի իմ նվերը բերելա էսօր, վաղվանից աշխատանքի եեեեեեեեեեեեեմ..*

----------

armen9494 (06.12.2011), E-la Via (07.12.2011), erexa (06.12.2011), laro (10.12.2011), Lusinamara (07.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Smokie (07.12.2011), unknown (07.12.2011), Դեկադա (07.12.2011), ՆանՍ (14.12.2011), Նարե91 (07.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ես արդեն չգիտեմ շունչ քաշեմ խորը, որ պատմեմ, թե էլի կարողա նստեմ ժամեևով գրեմ, իմ համար էլի, ու հետո համակարգիչս գժվի, ու....անջատվի....
Լավ...



Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց *Դեկտեմբերի 5*.... տանը իմ համար  շաատ խառնված նստած էի,  *Իշլի Քյուֆթայի* :Nyam:  գործերով մամային պիտի օգնեյի, ( Հ.Գ, համ էլ ես ոնց եմ իրան սիրումմմ)....զանգ եկավ, ինչպես շատ դեպքերում, վազեցի, որ վերցնեմ.
*- Բարև ձեզ,  բժշկուհի Մերի Քալանթարյանին կարելի՞ է*,- դե արդեն խոսակցության կեսից զգացել էի , որ պապիկս է, ու էնպես ուրախացա, էլ ինձ զսպել չկարողնաալով.
*- Վաաաաաաաայ  պապ, ի՜նչ ես իմացեեեեեեեե՞լ*....Ու հիմա էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ ուրախությունիցս թռչկոտում եմ, դէ արդեն գիտեի շարունակությունն ինչ էլ ինելու, ու ես ասում էի ախր՝ ինչքան ինչ որ էերազանքի, կամ կարևոր իրադարձության քիչ ես սպասում, այնքան ավելի շուտ է այն քեզ մոտենում....Էսպես էլ եղավ...Պապին խնդրեց վերցնել փաստաթղթերս, որ առավոտյան գնալու ենք իմ ուզած բուժհիմնարկը, որ յուրաքանչյուր իմ մասնագիտությամբ ավարտող ուսանողուհի կցանկանար, կերազեր էնտեղ աշխատեր, իսկ իմ մտքով էլ չէր անցել, անգամ էն ծայրով մտքիս, որ միգուցե՞ ես էնտեղ աշխատեմ....
*Առավոտյան Դեկտեմբերի 6*  արդեն պատրաստ, գնացինք, ու ճանապարհին իմացա, որ աշխատանքս  կլինի 12 օրվա  ընթացքում միայն...._ դե էլի շնորհակալ էի, որ չէր լինի մնացած Հունվարներին, ու զանգեևրին սպասելու հույսով, չնայած, ասա  Հունվարին ինչա՞ մնացել ո՜ր, բայց մեկա, ես ուզում էի, որ գոնե մինչ ծնունդս հրաշք կատարվեր, ու հավատում էի, ես հավատում էի իրան..._
Արդեն տեղ էինք հասել, տնօրենի սենյակում էինք, երբ խնդրեց իրեն մոտ նստել, ու սկսեց հարցնել ի՞նչ ընդունակություններ ունեմ, ի՞նչ գիտեմ անել, ես էլ, որ մինչ իրեն մոտենալը դող կար մեջս, սկսեցի շատ համարձակ ասել.
*-  Սրսկումներ գիտեմ, ներերակայինից վախ կա մեջս, կուզեի չլիներ, որ անվստահ մոտենայի հիվանդին, իսկ ինչ էլ չգիտեմ, կսովորեմ, կաշխատեմ, որ ամեն ինչ լավ լինի*,- ու նկատեցի, որ իր դեմքին մի տեսակ վստահութնուն նկատվեց,
*- Իսկ ինչ աշխատանք կուզե՞ս, ասենք Ռեանիմացիա կուզե՞ս, կամ էլ ադմիսնսիտրատիվ*, կամ ինչ կուզես,. դու ասա, ինչ կուզես, ես էնտեղ էլ կնդունեմ քեզ,-  միշտ իմացել եմ, որ ամենաբարդ ու ծանր տեղը երիտասարդ աղջկա համար, էդ Ռեանիմացիոննա, ու թեթև աննկատ վախ կար մեջս էդ բաժնից, որ մտքովս նույնիսկ էլի չէր անցել, բայց շարունակեց,- գիտե՞ս բալես, արի ավելի լավա դու գնա  Ռեանիմացիոն, որովհետև էնտեղ ավելի շատ կսովորես, քան թղթերի հետ աշխատելիս, արի դու սովորի, մի քիչ, հետո ու՜ր կուզես կտեղափոխեմ, կուզես կմնաս նույն բաժանմունքում,- մինչ զրուցում էր, ես արդեն պատասխանել էի, որ համաձայն եմ, ու սկսեցի  մտածել, որ *եթե ես դիամանամ էդ դժվարությանը, ինձ համար է օգտակար լինելու հետագայում, իսկ հեշտությունը միշտ էլ կա, երբ էլ ուզեմ...*
Մեկ էլ էլի շարունակեց, գնում ես բոլոր տվյալներդ ներկայացնում ես, ծանոթանում ես էդ բաժնի ավագ քույրերեի հետ, որ *վաղվանի՜ց.*..Դուք պիտի կարողանաք հիմա պատկերացնել իմ դեմքի ժպիտը էդ պահին, որ չհասկացա էլ, ոնց կարողացա, արտահայտել էդքան լուրջ տեղ, էդ բառը լսելուց հետո, ինչեր կատարվեցին ներսում իմ, բայց երևի մամայիս ու պապիկիս կողքիս լինելն էլ մեծ ուժ էր իմ համար, դրա համար էլ էդքան հանգիստ էի...
ծանոթացա, ինձ ժամ ասեցին, ու նախապատրաստեցին, իսկ երբ տատիկնեց էի, համ պապիկիս, համ էլ Միշիկ քեռիիս :Kiss: , էնքան շնորհակալ էի, որ արդեն պապին ասում էր.
*- Էնքան ես ասում ա՛յ բալա, ի՞նչ եմ արել*,- պապի իմ մեջ քիչ երազանքներ են արդեն մնացել, ու էն *ամենանվիրական մեծ ու թանկարժեք նվերը իմ համար դու ես արել* բա կարամ մոռանա՞մ, կյանքու՜մ......
Դե տատաիկենց տանը էն իմ սիրած սուրճի՜ց, հետո պարի էի, երջանիկ գնացել եմ, էնտեղ էլ մի ղալմաղալ, մի ընկերուհի ունեմ դե նորա էլի, մեկ էլ էն կողմից.
*- Իյաաաա. ախչիիի՜,  բա մաղրիչսսս ուրա՞*- էլ չի ասում երեք քույր ենք, երեքինս բա ուրա, ինքը իրա դարդինա :LOL: , երեկ էնքա՜ն ասեց, ասում էի՝  խելքս ու՞ր էր :Fool: , էս մարդու մի տուփ Ռաֆաելլոն՝  իրա ուզած, չեմ էլ չափազանցնում, չբերեցի :Jpit:  :Pardon: խոսք եմ տվել, վաղը կտանեմ, աշխատանքիսց հետոոո՜...
Լավ բա հետոոոն...
Երեկ երեկոյան խառնված հագուստս եմ դնում, վազվզում էստեղից էնտեղ, մամ կալպակս չկա, մա՜մ չեմ գտնում, հետո գտնում եմ, էլի վազում, ու...եկավ....էդ երկար սպասված օրը.....
*Դեկտեմբերի 7՝* այսօր առավոտյան ժամը 7 ին էլ արթնացա, ու էնպես կարծես շատ հեշտ կարող եմ ամեն օր, դե էս էն դեպքերիցա, որ սպասված Սեպտեմբերի մեկի նման, որ մինչ այդ դժվար ես արթնացաել միշշշտ, ծեծելով են տանը արթնացնում, իսկ դու էդ օրվան էնքան ես սպասել, որ թեթև արթնանում ես...Արթնացա, ինձ կարգի բերեցի, որը էլի երկար էր տևում, իսկ այսօր պապայիս սուրճն էլ հասցրեցի, ու.... էն որ արդեն նոր նոոոր դրսում արևը դուսա գալիս, էդ ժամանակ դուրս եկա, չէէ, էլի էի էդ ժամին դուրս եկել, բայց մի տարբերությամբ, էդ ժամանակ ես ուսանողուհի էի, թվում ա, ինչքան վաղուց էր...
Դե երաժշտությունը միակ ընկերս էր ճանապարհին, ես գնում էի իմ երազանքի ետևից, որ ամեն բացվող նոր օր ինձ ժպիտ էր բերելու...Դրսում ցուրտ էր ու շատ ինձ համար, բայց միևնույնն էր էդ պահին, իմ ներսում էնքան մեծ  ջերմություն կար ամբողջ ճանապարհին ինձ բավական էր...ու...
Ես արդեն բակում էի, ինձնաից շատ գոհ ու վստահ մտա, բարձրացա, նորից ճշտեցի ռեանիմացիայի հարկը, մեկ էլ էդ կինը.
*- Բալես հաջողություն քեզ, լավ աշխատես, լավ մարդ լինես*, ու նման լավ բառեր..դէ շնորհալկալությամբ ու ժպիտով բարձրացա հարկերը, հասա, ներս մտա, մեկ էլ.
-* Վաաաաաաաայ, երեխուն նենց ենք շտապեցրել 9ին 15 պակասա տեղա հասել, էնքան ես  վախացրել*,- էն էլ չգիտեն էէէէէէէ, որ մշտական ուշացողներից եմ :Blush: , ու տենց օր չեմ էլ հիշում դասի գնամ ոչ ուշացած, նոռմալ ժամանակին, ուսանողական ժամանակ էլի՜,- բայց դե միևնույննա, էստեղ չեմ փորձի նման բան, դասախոսդ կարող է ներել քեզ, իսկ էստեղ աշխատանք է, ու կարգապահությունը չէր խանգարի մի քիչ ինձ...
Դե հագուստս, իմ սիրելի սիրուն հագուստս արդեն հագիս էր, մոտեցա ծանոթացա, անուններ կար մոռանում էի, բայց ժամեր անց անգիր գիտեի, որ չէի սպասում, հետո ........
Դժվար էր, անկողիններում միայն ծերեր էին, իսկ ձայները դժվար էր լսլեը, մանրամասն դժվար բացատրեմ, չնայած կարող եմ, էդ բացատելու չի, սիրուն էլ չի, ուղղակի դժվար էր տեսնել՝՝ Ինսուլտ տարած մարդկանց, որոնք չեն նկատում քեզ, չեն տեսնում քեզ, չեն էլ նայում դեմքիդ,  որոնք երբ հետ ես գնում, մտածում ես, ու գիտե՞ք միշտ եմ մտածել, երբ տեսել եմ ծեր մարդու հայացքը ինձ հառած, թվացելա իրենք մտածոըւմ են.
*- Էհհ, մենք էլ մի ժամանակ սենց ջահել էինք, ոնց անցան տարիները,* -բայց տատաիկս ասումա, երբ գալիսա էդ ժամանակը, էն մայրամաուտի ժամանակը, ինձ հասկացողները կհասկանան, ինչ եմ ասում, մարդ արդեն ներքուստ պատրատսա լինում դրան....Լավ էս ուրիշ թեմայա, բայց մի բան ասեմ, ամենադժվարը էս օրվաս մեջ գիտեք որն էր, որ հացնում ես.
- Հիվանդը կարողա՞ թթվածնային բարձովա շնչում, էդ դրա ձայննա՞,
- Չէ՛, բալես, թոքերի ձայննա, թոքերում հեղուկ կա, կինն էլ կոմայի մեջա,- իսկ տուն վերադառնալիս էդ կինն արդեն չկար :Sad: նա էլ ապրես իր մայրամուտը, շատ ծանր....
Ամեն ինչ լավ անցնավ, հիմա շատ երկար էլի չեմ կարող գրել, մենակ մի բան էլ հիշեցնեմ, էն որ բոլորը լավ էին, իմ հետ, էդ ակնհատ էր, ու ինչքան լավ խոսք գիտեին անաընդհատ ասում էին.
* - Լավնա մեր Մերին,* - բա՞ երբ տուն էի գալիս :Shok: .
- Բալե՜ս դու զգույշ կլինես, մի պահ սառեցի, ասեցի էս չլինի ասումա փողոցը զգույշ կանցնես, մեկ էլ,- հանկարծ ճանապարհին չփախցնեն մեր Մերիին :Blush: 
Մի բան էլ, իմ _ավագ բուժքույրը_, որին մինչ այսօր երեկվանից մամային հա ասում էի.
* - Մա՜մ, տեսա՞ր դեմքը, ինչ ջղային էր, իմ վրա շատա ջղայանանլու վաղը* :Angry2: ,- այսօր էն ինչը մտածել ու պատկերացրել էի վառ երևակայությանս շնորհիվ, ջուրն եմ գցել....Այսօր ամբողջ օրը ինձ ուշադիր հետևել է, շատ բաներ եմ սովորել, անգամ երակ մտնելը թեորապես ուշադրությամբ իր բանցատրածով լսեցի, ու երբ արդեն վերջացրեց, ասեցի գիտե՞ք Մայրանուշ Վալդիմիռովնա, մի սիրելի գործ ունեմ, ես շատ եմ սիրում գրել, կիսվում եմ մտքերս, գրում եմ, օրագիր ունեմ վիրտուալ, պատմվածքներ, ու էն ինչը պատահեց, կյանքումս նման արձնագանք իմ ասածին, էս ասածիս չէի մտածել.....*Հանկարծ լցվեցին աչքերը ու սկսեց լաց լինել, լուռ ու առանց ոչինչ անգամ ասելու,* իսկ մինչ այդ ասելիս երբ ուրախացա, որ շաբաթ օրը տանն եմ ,աշխտանքի չեմ, ասեցի ծննդյանս օրն է, ասեց շատ խռնվող ես, արագաությունն ու էդ իրարա հետ չխառնես, ես էլ եմ տանը ունեցել նման ծնունդ, աղեղնավոր, գիտեմ էլի....*Իսկ երբ լաց եղավ, չդիմացա, ու փաթավեցի, չնայած ոչինչ էլ չէի հասկացել դեռ, գնացինք բոլորի մոտ, նորից նայեց ինձ, ու .....Նորից սկսեց լաց լինել ու ասաց.*
*- Նույն շարժուձևնա, ու խոսելաձևը, նույննա,* - էլ չդիմացա, ասեցի.
*- Խնդրում եմ, լաց մի եղեք, նեղվում եմ, ի՜նչ կլինի, բայց խոսքերս ավելի բորբոքեցին սիրտը. իսկ բոլորը խնդրեցին.
-Չէ Մերի ջան, ինքը լացկանա, դու էլ բան մի ասա*,- իսկ իմ սիրտը չտարավ էդ ամենը, ասեցի.
*- Կլինի՞ գամ գրկեմ ձեզ, շատ եմ ուզում, կարող եմ, ուզում եմ համբուրել,*- մի տեսակ կծկվել ու ճմլվել էր սիրտս առանց մի բան անգամ հասկանալու.
*-Արի բալես*,- հետո թողեց դուրս եկավ, իսկ ինձ ասեցին.
- Ինքը աղջիկ է կորցրել ավարիայից, ու դու.....Ինձ շարունակություն պետք չէր, ու հազիվ մի կտոր ուտելիք էր բերանումս, էդ կուլ չգնաց, էնքան չոր էր ու խորթ.
- Կե՛ր, կե՛ր բալես, նստի հանգիստ կեր, բան չկա.....Բան չկան արդեն եղել էր, արդեն անցել էր.....Հետո նորից իր մոտ կանչեց, անունս էլ թազա հարս էին դրել, մեր թազա հարսը, բայց ինքը ինձ մերի էր կանչում, բա իրա ադաշն էի համ էլ, չնայած իրա նունն էլ Մայրանուշ էր :LOL: էդ էլ հետո, կանչեց, հարցրեց ինչեր ես գրել, ոնց , որտեղ, ոնց կարող եմ մտնել ու ընթերցել, իսկ ես խոստացա էն ինչը ունեմ, էն օրագրիս սսկզբի գրառումները, կբերեմ ու կկարդաք, իսկ ես փայլ տեսա էդ  իմ խոսքերից հետո.......Ինչքան ցավ պատճառեցի, էդ իմ չմտածված խոսքով անծանոթ մի մարդու....
Էնքան հարզատ էին ինձ, կարծես ճանաչել եմ բոլորին էլ, ու վերջում էլ ասել էին, դե մի լավաւոյթւն էի ուզում արած լինեի, չթողեցին, դու նորեկ ես, երբ հրամանադ կգա, միասին կնշենք, մենք կատակում էին բալես, ոչինչ էլ չանես, երբ ուզում էի խանութ իջնել, բժշկուհին ասեց.
*- Էդ գումարդ պահի, էսօր տուն կգնաս,  քո թաթիկներով տորթ կպատասրատես, ու վաղը կբերես*,- ես նենց ուրախ ասեցի, կբերեմ, որ էդ պահին ինձ չուզեցին նեղացնել, բայց վերջում զգուշացրեցին.
*- Երբ հրամանդ կգա, էդ ժամանակ միասին կնշենք*,- մեկա նեղանաք էլ, ես չեմ կարող....մի լավ բան պիտի անեմ :Blush: ...

Իսկ երբ կգա հրամանի օրը, էդ օրը ակումբում միասին կնշենք իմ ուրախությունը, էլի կպատմեմ իմ հաջողության մասին, կկսիվեմ ձեզ հետ....

Չգիտեմ հաճելի էր , կարդալը էս ամեներկար գրառումս, բայց եթե չկարդաք էլ, իմ համար այն մեծ նվերա, որ գրել եմ, որ կուրախանամ տարիներ հետո...


*Իմ ամենթանկ երազանքի իրականցման օրը շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոր....*
Ա՜խ էս քանի օրը ինչե՜ր են դեռ ինձ սպասվումմմմմմ,հեսա կգժեմ ուրախությունից......

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ վարկանիշների ու լավ խոսքերի համար :Love: սիրում եմ բոլորիդ էլ, ասում եմ, լավա էսքան ժամանակ ես եմ ուրախացել, ինչ լավա իմ վրա էլ մի քիչ ուրախացանք :Blush: ....

----------

armen9494 (07.12.2011), erexa (08.12.2011), Inna (09.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Smokie (09.12.2011), unknown (08.12.2011), ՆանՍ (14.12.2011), Նարե91 (08.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մարդ էլ բա՞ ուզենա ծնունդ նշի, ու բոլորը էդքան զբաղված դուրս գան...
Էնքան անտրամադիր եմ, քանի օրա ու՞մ զանգում եմ, կորածների շարքերում են, կամ հարմար չի, հիվանդ են, աշխատանքի , դասի են :Beee: ......
Է՜հ, քանի օրա ուզում եմ ինձ  համնոզեմ, չմտածել, որ վերջի օրով մարդ էս, մեկ էլ տեսար...բայց....
Չգիտե՞մ, ճիշտ կլինի ջղայնանամ :Dntknw: , բայց դե իրանց էլ հասկանալա պետք :Sorry: ...
Ուֆֆֆֆֆֆ.....Առավոտվանից անտրամադիր եմ եղել, գնացել աշխատանքի, էնտեղ էլ ոնց որ ձանձրույթ լիներ :Dntknw: , էլի հետաքրիր էր, բայց, էսօր տրամադրությունս  չի հերիքում պատմեմ, մենակ մեկ-մեկ էնքան են կոմպլիմենտ անում էնտեղ, արդեն հոգնում եմ ::}:  բայց դէ, հո՞ ուրախացնում են, իրանց Մերիին :Blush: ...


*Ես իմ ընտանիքից թանկ մարդ չունեմ, ու ես ուրախ կլինեմ հա հենց 20 ամյակս նշելու, տոնելու ձեզ հետ....*



Դեռ չէր եղել էնպես, որ էսքան ծնունդիս սպասեմ, ու սենց վերջանա, կամ չսկսի նենց, ոնց ուզում ու սպասել եմ երկար...Չէի մտածի, որ սենց օր էլ կլինի... :Sad: 
Քիչ մնաց...... էէէէէէէհ....

----------

Ameli (09.12.2011), Arpine (11.12.2011), erexa (09.12.2011), Lusinamara (08.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (09.12.2011), ՆանՍ (14.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մի քիչ շաաաատ տխուր ստացվեց, նենց, որ ընտանիքիս հետ ընկալվեց վատ տրամադրությամբ, բայց :Nono: ........Կիսվել ու թեթևանալ էր պետք, իսկ *ամեն ինչ անցածի նման լուսավոր ու տաք է* :Love: ....


*Մերին ժպիտով առաջա շարժվում, որ տեսնի էն լուսավորը, որը սպասվումա...Այ էս, ես եմ...*


*Սիրում եմ քեզ թանկս, միակ ընտանիքս, իմ աչքերում իմ հեքիաթն ու ջերմությունը դու ես ինձ ապահովվում, իմ ներսում տաքուկ անկյունս դու՛ ես պայծառեցնում իմ համար: Երեքիդ էլ կյանքիցս շատ սիրում եմ....*

*
Հիմա երջանիկ ու ժպիտով սպասելու եմ էդ  օրվաան....*

----------

armen9494 (09.12.2011), Inna (09.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Smokie (09.12.2011), unknown (09.12.2011), Նարե91 (09.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Սկսում եմ առավոտվանից....

Սովորականի նման դժվարությամբ կտրվեցի էդ մթին քնիելուցս, բայց...Օրը սկսվել էր իմ համար, թեկուզ դրսում մութ էր, ժամը 7ն էր...
Զգում էի, որ էսօր ավելի առույգ ու տրամադրված եմ, ու լավ է անցնելու օրս...Ու միայն տեղ հասնելու հետո հասկացա, ու շաաատ անչափ շատ զարացա, որ էդ ժամնի ես աշխատանքի վայրում եմ *արդեեեն*՝ 9 ին լինելու տեղը 8.20...
Նոր հագուստ էի պատվիրել, ավելի լավը քան ունեի,  ուրախությամբ հագա, շնորհավորեցին, շատ գումար վաստակելու հաջողություն մաղթեցին, ու...
Իմ աշխատանքը արդեն սկսվել էր, ավագ քույրը, որին սկսել եմ սիրել, ինքն էլ  ինձ նույնպես ինձ է սիրում՝ աչքերի արցուքներից բացի, իր ուրախությունից իմ համար նկատել եմ...Աղջկա նման հոգ է տանում, բացատրում, խորհուրդներ տալիս, որոնք շատ կարևոր ու թանկ են ինձ համար այսօր...
Դե եկել էր էն ժամը, որ հիվանդներից արյուն պետք է  վերցնեին, իսկ այն աղջիկը որ մենակ ինքն է իմ տարիքի ու չնայած որ 3 ամիս է վերապատրաստվում է, իրենից շատ բաներ սովորում եմ՝ նույն տարիքի լինելով...ՉԷր եկել, լաբարատաորիայի աշխատակիցը, տեսավ, հարցրեց.
- Էս նոր աղջիկ ենք ընդունել աշխատանիք,
- Հա, - պատասխանումա ավագ բուժքույրս, ու շարունակում,-  :Hands Up:  այ սենց աղջիկա,- ու ով էլ հացնումա չէ՜, մեկ էլ պտտվում եմ, ու տեսնում ,որ  ինձանից են երջանկութամբ խոսում , կամ գովում, կամ էլ ականջի ծայրով լսում եմ,- մեր Մերին շատ լավնաա էէէ ....
Լավ, էս լաբարատորիայի կինը ասեց.
- Արի մոտ, անու՞նդ, Մերի ջան, արի էս վերցրու, ու....գնում ես ոոոոոոոր հիվանդից , որ կուզես արյուն ես վերցնում, իմ դեմքը.
-   :Shok:  Մտածում էի, էսքա՜ն շուտ, դեռ երկու օրա, թեորապես լավ ընկալել եմ, բայց որ փորձե՞մ, եսիմ,- հարձակ վերցրեցի, վագ քույրը եկավ, որ ցույց տա, բայց էլի ես անեմ, ուղղությունը, երկաը ցույց տվեց, լավն էր, ու ասեց ՝ *դե սկսի*
Դուք երևի հիմա մտածում եմ, դողացել են ձեռքերս, ես վախեցած հայացքով խառնվել եմ իրար,- բացարձաաաաաակ, ու լրիվ հակառակը, որ բուժքույրս, վերջում ասեց, ապրես, լավ էլ արեցիր, իմ սովորացրածի նման, մանրամասն հիշում էիր,- դե ՄՈւրադի հպարտությունն էր մեկ էլ իմ սիրած ժպիտս դեմքիս, ուրախ ուրախ ում տեսնում էդ էի ասում. 
- Կարողացա էէէ,- մեկ էլ էս կինը թե, Մերիին տանում եմ հետս, բոլորը, թե ու՜ր, տանեմ թող էլի երեխեն փորձի, ժողովուրդ :Yahoo:  :Ok:  արդեն 15 անգամ ավելի համարձակ, առանց շփոթության, կապեցի լարաս, ու....հեշտ, թեթև նորից :Yes:  ոնց էի ուրախացեեեեեեեեեել :Love: , էդպես մի հոգու էլ արեցի, մի քիչ սխալ, բայց կարողացա էլի, ու...եկել էի, ու անընդհատ ժպտում էի, հիվանդներից մեկին էլ մեկ ուրիշին էլի, մեր պալատի, ասում եմ.
- Ոնց եք, էսօր ոնց եք ձեզ զգում, ինքն էլ ռուսախոս, թիթիզ կինա, անընդհատ մեր հերթապահող բուժքույրերը ասում են, այ ժողովորդ ջան, գիշերվա կեսին 12 ին մտնում ենք մոտը, պամադայա քսում :LOL: ,- վերջ ասեցի ոնց եք, մեկ էլ սկսեց.
- Դե էսօր մի քիչ ճնշումս լավ չէր, բայց կես կես, արփնանալով վեր կենալով քնել եմ.
- Ըհըն դե տեսնում եք, որ լավանում եք, որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, 
- Հա, ազիզ ջան, ձայնդ Աստված լսի, համ էլ ,որ քեզ տեսնում եմ, արդեն, ոնց կարող եմ վատ լինել, *դու ինձ ուժ ես տալիս*,- էս խոսքերը լսեցի, մարմնովս դող անցավ, երջանիկ էի, բայց, դժվար է նման ծանր, ուռուցքներով ամբողջ օրգանիզմում հիվանդին թեթևացնել, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ կարողացա,- ասեցի, վայ, ինչ լավ խոսքեր էին, շնորհակալ եմ,- ու ես էս կախարդական խոսքերը աշխարհի չափ սիրում եմ, մեկ էլ.
- Քեզ եմ շնորհաակալ, որ էդքան լավն ես.
Ես՝  :Yahoo:  :Angel: ,- էդպես, պատմեցի, երակ մտնելս, ասեց մալադեց, քո առաջին լավ փորձդ էր, ու հաջողությունդ, իրա մոտ էի, իրան էի օգնում ասումա, ես էլ 4-ը :Wink: ...
Հետո ամբողջ օրս, վազվզոցի մեջ, նստելու ու ժամին նայելու մեկ հնարավորություն եմ ունեցել, այ էդքաան լավ ու ջերմ, ինձանից գոհ օր էր, բայց դեռ չվերջացավ էլի, էդքանով...Բայց հիմա մի հիվանդի մասին էլ պատմեմ, գնամ, շատ եմ շտապում...
Ուրեմն ինչ առաջին օրը գնացել եմ, էս կինը էդտեղա եղել, ու միակ իմ ժպիտին ժպիտով պատասխանող հիվանդն էր մեր...ինչքան հայացքս նայումա իրան, ինքը համեստ ինձ ժպտումա, ու ամենաառողջ մտածելակերպով կիննա, որ հասկանումա էլի, մնացածների նման արգելակաված չի, մարմնից բացի...
Նայում եմ իրեն, ասումա.
- Եղբայր ունե՞ս, քեզ նման սիրունա, 
-ՉԷ ինձանից էլ սիրունա,- էլի հարցեր կային, պատասխանեցի, նկարներս ցույց տվեցի, մամային, պապային, բոլորվ հետաքրքվում են, ամե՜ն օր, մեկ էլ ասումա.
- Ինչ լավ աղջիկ ես, համեստ, խելոք, շատ կուզենայի, որ ես երբ դուրս գրվեի, տուն գնալիս դու արդեն հարսանիքդ անեիր.
-զարմացել էի, էլի էդպիսի լավ խոսքեր ասեց, վերջում.
- Երջանիկ ու բախտավոր լինես, շատ քաղցր աղջիկ ես, անունիդ էլ քեզ նման սիրունա, սիրուն աղջիկ, սիրուն անունով, ու էսպես, ես էլ ամաչելով, անաընդհատ ամբոոոոոոողջ օրս, ամեն մեկը մի բանով ուրախացնումա, մի հաճոյախոսություն անում են...
Բա որ մի պահ ամաչեցի, բժիշկն էր ներս մտել, ինքը զգաց.
-Վայ ասումա, էս ինչ լավն ես...
Ես էլ կարմրելու տեղ չունեի :Blush: 

Ուրախ եմ նրա համար, որ ամբողջ անձանակազմը շատ սիրում ու գովում են ամեն տեղ ինձ, անգամ եթե չլսեմ...
Իսկ օրս, նենց լավն էր, իմն էր էս օրը, դե խանութներով, մի քիչ :Love: , ու էնտեղ էլ, չեք պատկերացնի, վաճառողուհին եկավ պաչեց, ասումա շատ լավ աղջիկ ունենք, ու էլի էդ «համեստ» բառը...վաաայ....էնքան մարդա գովք անում, ես արդեեեեն :Blush:  էլ չդիմացա, ասեցի.
- Վա՜յ էսօր ի՞նչ են լսել,  կամ էլ տեսել  բոլորը :Love: .... դե հետո էլ տուն....
Երևի վաղը լավ կլինի, հիմա գնամ, պաչիկներս, էլի հիշեմ կգրեմ, շտապ գնում եմ, էլի եմ էէ գալու :Tongue:  :Blush: ....

----------

armen9494 (09.12.2011), Arpine (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (09.12.2011), Նարե91 (12.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիրրրր, եկել եմ ջերմացնեմ :Love: _ ախր բայց, որ հիշում եմ ինչքան հետաքրիր նյութ կա պատմելու, մի տեակ արդեն հոգնում եմ...բայց խոստացել եմ, էդ ինձելա պետք, դեեե, գնացինք..._

Դեկտեմբերի 10 գիշերը տասներկուսից հետո...

Ուրեմնս մինչ տասներկուսը, դե գիտեմ էլի տանը բոլորը ժամին են նայում, ու մենակ եղբորս դեմքից եմ զգում, որ սպասումա գա էդ ժամը, որ շնորհավորի, բա նվերը, ոնց չտաաա, վերջը տասներկուսն եղավ, առաջինը զանգ եկավ, վերցրեցի պապաիկս էր, հետո տատին, դե մինչև իրանք մաղթանքներ էին ասում, տանեցիները պաչում ու շբորհավորում էին, հետո եղբարս նվերը բերեց, նենց սիրուն էր, չեմ ասի ինչ էր, բաց պուպուշն էր, սրտովս էր, հետո մի հատ էլ զանգարդեն հեռախոսիս, ընկերուհիս էր ՝ Զառան, գիտեք ինքը մամաիս ամենամոտ կուրսի ընլերուհու աղջիկնա, իրա խոսքերից ամանասիրելին էն տպավորվեց մեջս, որ բոլոր մաղթանքներից հետո, ասեց.
 - Մամաիդ էլ կշնորհավորես, որ քո նման հրաշաք աղջիկա ունեցել,- ես էս խոսը էնքան եմ սիրում, ու ընդհանրապես, որ մարդու ծնողներին են շնորհակալ լինում, էդ քեզ ավելի հպարտա դարձնում, ավելի ես ուրախանում, ինքը իմ Անուշաին նմանա, ոչ դեմքով, այլ հոգով, ոնց որ նույն մարդը լինեն....Լավ...Հետո՜, հետո ո՞վ զանգեց, հաա, մորքուրիս աղջիկը, որ մենակ իրեն էր հարմար ծնունդիս գալու, էն էլ ինքն էլ խաբել էր, կատակով, գիտեն էլի, ինչ ասեն Մերին հավատումա, ինքը շնորհավորեց ,ասեց մորքուրը, րա ամուսինը, Գևը, շնորհավորում են, դե գևն էլ, իմ կյանքը շատա կերել, ասում էին հոգեառդա, բայց իրան շատ եմ սիրում, թիթիզի մեկնա, ու իմ կինոների ընկերնա, ինքնա համով հոտով, էէէն իմ սիրած երազաին կինոներից ասում, որ նայեմ, իրա մասին էլ գրել եմ, հա իրանք տենց չվերցրեցին հեռախոսը, եկա նստեցի համակարգչի մոտ, դե գիտեի ակումբում երեխեքից մեկը գոնե շնորհակվորական թեմա բացած կլիներ, էն էլ իիի՜նչ, նայում եմ, աչքերս սառել են, մամաին էլ կանչել չկարողացա,  :Shok: այս էս սմայլիկը ես էի, լուրջ նայում եմ.
-* Այ մարդ կարողա՞ աչքերիսա թվում, չորս թեմա տարբեր անդամներ իմ համար են բացել, ոնց էէ, ...* Հետո դարձավ հինգ, էդ Վահագն էր, հետո հերթով կարդում էի, մամաի հետ, ու էդ ընթացքում մինչև տասներկուսանց կես, ու դեռ ավել զանգեր էին գալիս, սմսներ, ու նոռմալ չէի կարողանում կարդալ, հետո կանչեցի  պապայիս ու եղբորս, ու բարձրաձան կարդում էի, ժպիտով ու սրտիս մեծ թրթիռով, հետս ինչեր էր կատարվու՜մ, էդ ինչ երջանիկ էի, մոռացել էի, որ վաղը մենակ եմ մնալու, ոչ մի ընկերուհի չի լինելու...Մեկ էլ զանգ եկավ տան հեռախոսին, վերցրեցի լսում եմ Միհրան Ծառուկյանի ու Լիլիթի իմ սիրելի երգն է, ու կարողա շատերը ասեն, վայ էդ լսելու բանա, էդ էլ գիտեմ, բայց ես սիրում եմ,  հիմա լսում եմ, ու մեխվել եմ տեղումս, զարմացած կանգնել եմ, մամայենք էլ էդ պահին կողքիս չէին.
*- Ալյոոո, ովաաա՞, բաց երգը գնումաաաաաաա, կրկներգից,  ու ջաաան, Մերին վայելումա ,ու քարացելա, մա՜մ հլը արի տես էս ովա՞*,- ու մտածում եմ, այ մարդ էս ո՞վա էէէ, մեկ էլ մաման ինձ տվեց.
- Հը՜ն, դուրտ եկավ, - մեկ էլ զգամ մորքուրիս ձայննա, հիմա համ ծիծաղում եմ, համ ասում եմ ապրես, համ էլ ասում եմ վախացրիր ա մորքուր ջան, ես էլ ասեցի տենա՞ս էս ով էր :Blush:  հետո վերցրեց մորքուրիս ամուսինը, լավ լավ մաղթանքներ, հետո Գևը, ու նենց մաղթանքներ ասեց, ընգել էի :LOL:  «ասա, որ կենաց ասել չգիտես մի էլ ասա»,  լրիվ էս էր, ու էն պուճուր երեպխքեի նման կանաչ ճանապարհ, կապույտ երկինք, հաա լուրջ եմ ասում, մեկ էլ շատ աստղեր- թե էս ինչ կապ ունի,- դե ախպերս հուզվել էր, ոչինչ, մեկա մի բոլ ուրախացրեց, հիմա նստել եմ, չգիտեմ ինչանեմ, որ մեկին պատասախնեմ Ակումբում էլի՜, մեկ էլ էլի զանգ, դասընկերոհիս էր, մեկ էլ որ իրեն էր հարմար գալու համար, ու մինչ ծնունդս զանգել էր, ձայնս լսեց, ասումա.
- Մեր դու տենց աղջիկ չես, մի հատ տրչամդ բարձր պահի, տանսերկուսին էլ զանգելու եմ, տենց չվեցրնես, ասեցի չէ, բայց գիտեի էլի, որ ուրախ կլինեմ էլի ներիքն զգացողությունս էր, զանգելա, ու էնպիսի տրամադրվածությամբ, էնպիսի մաղթանքներ ասեց, ասում եմ ափսոս մի տեղ գրված չի, ու ինքն էլ* ծնողներիս շնորհաակալ եղավ, էլ նպատակների իրականացում, էլ գտնես էն քո երկրորդ կեսին ,ու էնքան երջանիկ լինեք երկուսով, մինչև ձեր կյանքի վերջը, էն խոոր ծերություն, ու ես էլ հիմա ձայնը բարձրացրել եմ, ու տանը բոլորը լսում են, ասումա մամայիդ էլ կասես, մաման ասեց լսում եմ ,լսում ապրեեես, վերջը սենց երջանիկ, ասեց այ տենց վաղը լավ քեֆ կանես,ու մի վայրկյան անգամ հայացքդ չկախես, ուրախ կլինես, ու էդքան երկար մաղթանք հեռախոսով չէի սպասում, ընկերուհիս լավ տրմադրված էր, դեե հետո քիչ քիչ արդեն ուշ էր լինում, ու բոլորին պատասխանելուց հետո, *  :Love:   որոշեցի քնել, ու նենց էի սպասում առավոտվան, իսկ քնելեւց թե նչքան երջանիկ եմ քնել, ուրեմն երազում էլ, էնքան էի մինչ էդ մտածել , որ երազումս պատասխանում էի ձեր գրառումներին...
Առավոտյան արթնացա հեռախոսիս ձայնից,  վերցցրել եմ, ժամին եեմ նայում ժամը ինն անց կես ,ու մինչ էդ ինքչան գնում էի աշխատանքի, ասում էի_ ուխխ, գոնե շաբաթ կիրակի կքնեմ հանգիստ_, էն էլ զանգ եկավ , վերցրել եմ, ձայնս ահավոր էր.
- Մերիի՜, ծնունդտ շնորհավոր, քեզ աշխարհում ամենալավ բաները, երջանիկ ու բախտավոր լինես, համեստ աղջիկ, էս քնած եեես.
 - հա Հաս ջան ,- աշխատանքի տեղից էր, որ երեկ էին վերցրել, իսկ ես գլխի էլ չէի, թե ինչներինա պետք համարս,- մեկ էլ շարունակումա.
- Բա նորածինը  կքնի, հիմա պիտի լացես, ղժաս, սպասի տամ Նառաին էլ,-ինքն էլ շնորհավորեց, հազիցժվէի խոսում, շնորհակալություն հայտնում, մեկ էլ անջատվեց,- քնեցի, ու երբ արթնացա, հեռախոսիս սմս կար, ու հենց աչքերս բացեց, եկավ, ավագ բուժքույրն էր, որ ամբողջ օրը ինձ նայում, ու հուզվումա, գիտեք ինչի...
-* Մերի ջան բալես, շնորհավոր ծնունդտ, թող կյանքդ քո նման լուսավոր ու պայծառ լինի*,- այ մարդ, ասում եմ էս ինչ մի տեսակ *«Մեմեյային»* խոսքեր էին, հետո արթնանալով հիշեցի, որ օրագիրս անցած տարվա իր մոտա, դրանք էլ իմ բառերն են...Առավոտը ԼՈւսինաամարան էլափսոսանքով սս էր գրել, բայց ես նան բաներից նեղացողը չեեմ, Ամելին էլ գիշերն էր գրել, որ ինձ անակնկալա սպասվու, ոնց կասեր Արենը սենսացիա, ու էդպես չնայած մոռացել էի Ամելիի հեռախոսահամարը, բայց իացա որ ինքնա..ու ես արդեն տեսել էի նվերս...
Դե ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում էլ, անընդհատ ուրախ գնում գալիս կարդում էի գրառումները, մեկ էլ պապաս տորթիկս ու էլի ի քանի նվերներ էր բերել :Love: , էնքան սիրուն տորթիկ էր, սիրտիկներոոով, ու եկավ մի ժամ, որ պիտի գնայի վարսավիրանոց, իսկ ինչ այդ Արմենն ասաց դրսում ձյունա, չնայած, որ նրան մեր մոտ նման եղանակա էր, բայց ձյուն չկար, իսկ երբ տանից դուրս եկա, այն կար, ես էլի ժպտացի, որ ամեն տարի ծննդյանս օրով ձյուն է գալիս, իսկ նրանաք հանդարտ իջնելով ազերիս եջ էնքան էին ուրախացնում ինձ, միլիոնավոր իջնող փաթիլներից ես երազանքներ էի ուղարկում երկինք, ու հիանում  իրենցով...
Արդեն տեղում  էի, մեկ էլ ռադիոյով հնչեց Իրինա Ալեգրովայի ծննդյան երգը, որը էնքան եմ սիրում, մեկ էլ .
-* Ձայնը բարձարցրեք հա, մենք էստեղ հոբելյար ունենք*,- բոլորը նորից սկսեցին շնորհավորելը, էլ իմանալով որտեղ ե աշխատում, ուրախացան,ըհըն ենք էլ Մ....-ում ծանոթ ունենք, մի քանի ամսից կգանք քեզ մոտ...
Մեկ էլ պապայիս  մորքուրը զանգեց, էլ պարի տեղից ընկերուհիս.
* - Մեեեր, ասեմ ինչի հիշեցի ծնունդտ, ասում էիր ամեն տարի ծնունդիս օրը ձյունա գալիս, նայեցի տեսա գալիսա, հիշեցի...*
Էդպես տանից զանգ, որ պապիկսմեր տաննա արդեն, քուրիկիս հետ, առանց տատիկի, շուտ արա, արի :Sad: մի քիչ տխրեցի, տատին չէր եկել, բայց...
Արագ եկա, նորից շնորհավորնանքեր, նստեցինք, կտրեցի իմ սիրուն տորթիկը, մինչ էդ նկարվեցի, որ տեսնեք, հա էլ ոնց կարայի նկար չունենայի, մեկ էլ պապաիկս կանչեց ու էնպիսի կենաց ասեց, մի քիչ ամոթելա ասեմ, բայց էդ առաջին անգամ ժն էր, որ պապաիս, էդքան խանդոտ լինելով նան բան ցանկացավ իրա ամենամեծ թոռնուհուն, մի քիչ էլ էդ պահին ամաչեցի, որ պապաին էր ասում.
*- Բալես, ամենաշատը ուզում եմ բախտավոր լինես, մեկ էլ մի հատ քո նման լավ տղա լինի,  հալալ ախպեր մեզ, ինչի՞ չէ, ընգեր, կարգին տղա, որ քեզ ձեռքրի վրա պահի*- պապ, գիտե՞ս, նենց մտավ սիտս, նայեցի պապային, մի քչ ամաչեցի, հազիվ պահեցի, քեզ շնորհակալությունս ասեցի ու...Ահակին հետո երբ գանցին պապաիկենք քեռին զանգեց սկայպով սպասում էի, զանգեց, էնքան հրաշք խոսքեր ասեց որ...
Էդտեղ առաջին անգա լսեցի, որ պապան պատմում էր ակումբի մասին, որ _լավ երեխեք կան, երիիս լավ բաներ էին գրել, մեռնեմ իրան, մեկ մեկ ասում եմ չեմ ամուսնացնելու, ինքը մեր տան ուրախություննա_, ինքը ուրիշ երեխայա, մեկ էլ քեռին.
*- Ախպեր, բայց տենց մեծ բանկա ունենք ո՞ր* :LOL: , *բա՜ ոնց  Մերիին, ոնց կարա  մեկը չսիրի....* վերջը էնքան հրաշք բառեր, ես արդեն չգիտեմ ինչերի եջ էի, սավառնում էի. հետո էլ պատասխանեցի բոլորի գրառումներին, արդեն հոգնած էի, ու ...
Սկսվեց հաջորդ օրը, որ պիտի գնայի ընկերուհուս նշանդրեքին, իմ սիրելի կուրսեցու, որը էլի ակումբցիյա...
Էնքան լավ անցավ, դժվար էր նվեր ընտրելը, նենց բան ենք ընտրել, որ հետո էլ պետք գա, էէն իրական աուսնականա կյանքում, ու  թեկուզ երկուսով էինք կուրսից, մնացածներին նորից հարմար չէր, գնացի, որովհետև չէի ուզում ծնունդիս պատկերը ստանար, իսկ ինքը իմ նման ուզում էր կողքին լինեինք... :Love: *երջանիկ օր էր, Գայ աշխարհում քիչ են քեզ նման մեծ սիրտ ունեցող փխրուն ընկերուհիները, սիրում եմ քեզ, երջանիկ ու լուսավոր կյանք քեզ պուպուշս....*
Հետո էլ եկա, գնացինք ծնունդ, էդպես էլի, խառը հեքիթա օր էր, ամբվժբողջ ճանապարհին ձեր ամենքիդ մաղթանքը տքիս էր գալիս, ու ժպիտս թարմացնում...
*Մի բան էլ, պապ, էսօր գիտե՞ս, ես երևի նոր էի տանից դուրս եկել, դու տանն էիր էդ ժամանակ, բայց ես արդեն սկսեցի կարոտել քեզ..Չես պատկերացնում է, քեզ ինչքա՜ն շատ, անչափ շատ եմ  սիրումմ...*

Մի բան էլ, չգիտե՞մ ինչ եմ մոռացել ասել, պատմել, բայց...

*Հ, Գ՝ Շնորհակալ եմ, բոլորիցդ, որ հոգեպես էդքան մոտ էիք ինձ, որ չզգացի էն մենակությունը օրվաս, ու էդքան ուրախ պահեցիք ինձ մինչ այսօր, ձեր բոլորիդ խոսքերը, գրառումները, մաղթանքները պահելու եմ, օրագրիս հետ, որովհետև էդ թանկա իմ համար...Էլ չգրե ինձ թանկ մարդկանց մականունները, արդեն ով ինձ սիրումա, ինքը գիտի, ում հետտ եմ, իմ պատասխանելուց զգացել եք*

Մեկ էլ ` [I] այ ժողովուրդ ջան, էնքա՜ն մարդա ինձ ասում՝ « համեստ ես» , ճանաչող , չճանաչող, մեկ մեկ արդեն չեմ իմանում, ուր  թաքնվեմ/I] :Blush: էհ... :Love: 

Սիրում եմ բոլորիդդդդդդդդդդդդդդդդդ, կյանքիցս շաաաատ...
Քանի ժամա, գրում եեեմ....Ուզում ես կարդա, չես ուզում կարդաա :Tongue: ....

----------

aragats (12.12.2011), armen9494 (12.12.2011), Arpine (12.12.2011), John (12.12.2011), laro (12.12.2011), Lusinamara (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (12.12.2011), Դեկադա (12.12.2011), Նարե91 (12.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ի՞նչ պատմեմ, էն որ ասում են`  հրաշքն անցավ, մնացին հուշերը, հիմա հենց էտա, որ կա :Sad: ....Բայց ուրախ եմ էլի, չմտածեք էլի ընկա դեպրեսիայի մեջ, տրամդրությունս զրոյա, որ ծնունս վեջացավ, համ էլ հո՞  ամեն օր չէր լինելու. :Wink: ..


_Մի բան, ու անգամ շատ մտքեր էսօր մտքովս մի քանի վայրկայնում անցան...՝ «Ասում են մարդ ինչպիսին իրականումա, էնպիսին էլ ամեն տեղ», կլինի տանը, թե դրսում, թե վիրտուալում, ուղղակի մեկ ընդհանուր տարբերությամբ, որ վիրտուալում, ավելի հեշտ է լինում արտահայտվելու կոնկրետ օրագրային դեպքում, ու ավելի համարձակ մտքեր ես արտահայտում, քան իրականում... դե էնպեսա, որ կարողա դու պատմես՝  չմտածելով, թե ի՞նչ մտածելակերպով մարդ կկարադա գրածներդ, դուր կգա, թե ոչ, ինչ կարծիք կունենա քո մասին,  բայց միևնույն ժամանակ դրսում միգուցե չուզենաս պատմել ամենը էդ մարդուն....Հետաքրիր հարաբերականություն էր, չէ՞...
Բյաց դե կարծիքն էլ, իմ համար էլ կարևոր չի հիմա, ինչի՞, ասեմ, ես աեն գիտեմ, ումա հետաքրիր, ում ոչ, ուզում եմ կարդում են, չեն ուզում ոչ, իսկ ես օրագիր չունեմ,. որ ինչ որ մեկին կյաքս պատմեմ, ես գրում եմ, ու դեմ չեմ, որ կարդան ինձ սիրող մարդիկ, տեսնեն գույները կյանքիս, ես դեմ չեմ, էդքան բան...Համարյա ոնց որ նույնը ստացվեց, մենակ, էլի մեկ տարբեությամբ, որ էս դեպքում ինքս պատմում եմ, ու դեմ չեմ..._

Լավ էս թեման փակում եմ, կամ էլ մի օր կարողա՞   էլի սիրտս ուզի, անրադառնալ, էլի կխոսեմ...


***

*Մանկություն, մանկություն՝ էդքան էլ մանկություն չէր....*


Այսօր* «Կարգին հաղորդման»* հին տեսանյութերն էինք նայում, ու հիշեցի, որ երբ էդ թվերին՝ իրական ժամանակահատվածում, երբ նոր էին դրանք, ու նայում էինք տատիկենց տանը, ես, որ ամենամեծն էի երեխեքից, հետո մեկ տարի փոքր քույրս, իրենից   2 տարով փոքր էն մյուս քույրս, ու հարազատ եղբայրս, գնում էինք սենյակ առանձին, ու փորձում էինք մեզ դուր եկած տեսանյութը բեմադրել :LOL: , ու ինչ էլ մեզ լավ էինք զգում, մի օր էլ հիշում եմ, էդ եղբայրսելա հիշում, ուրեմն մի օր պարկեցինք հատակին սենյակում էլի՜, ու գլուխներս միացրած իրար, թե ասա որտեղից էինք տեսել, սկսեցինք երազել, ով ինչ երազանք ուներ էդ պահին, ոնց եմ հիշում մեր երազանքները, ծիծաղս գալիսա, մեկը իրա տունն էր պատկերավժցնում՝ մեր համար հատուկ խաղասենյակով, հետո մի հատ շատ հաստ պատերով սենյակ էինք ուզում, որ մագնիտոֆոնի ձայնը բարձրացնեինք ինչքան կուզեինք, որ ոչ մեկին չխանգարեինք....անգամ եղել է, որ բակի երեխաներն են եկել մեր տուն, դե ամենամտերիմները, ու նենց լավ էր անցնում, կամ իջնում էինք ներքև, մեր տան տակը էլի սարքած տեղ կա, էնտեղ ինչ ասես չէինք խախում, էդ ինչ լավ էր, բայց էդ ժամանակ ես 8-րդ դասարան էի, իսկ երբ կարգին էինք բեմադրում, 6-րդ....
 չգիտե՞մ էսօր հիշեցի, նենց ծիծաղս եկավ, նման օրերը չեն մոռացվում, բայց ես մոռացել էի, ու չնայած քանի անգամ նայել եմ էդ տեսնայութը, բայց այսօր նոր հիշեցի, որ մենք հենց էդ մեկը փորձել ենք...
 էս մանկության հուշերն էլ մեկ մեկ հաճելիա հիշելը, դրաց մեջ խաղախություն կա, հեքիաթի մասնիկ կար, հիմա չգիտեմ....



***

Իսկ կոնկրետ այսօրվա համար, նորություն ունե՞մ, թե չէ...ես էլ չգիտեմ, չհաշված էն, որ քնած էի մնացել, դե պապան էսօր չի արթնանցրել իմ դրած զարթուցիչներից հետո :LOL: , ու ուշացած. շնչակատուր մտա, բայց որոշել եմ, որ ավելի լավա 20 րոպե շուտ, քան ուշացած :Mda: , իմը ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղությունա , ու չհաշված էս, մենակ հիշում եմ, որ  մեծ սխալ էի ուզում  անել, բայց լավա, որ վատ չվերջացավ, ու չեմ ասի, որ չվախենաք, բայց մի բան գիտեմ ,*« ամեն մարդ իր իսկ սխալների վրա է սովորում, փորձ ձեռք բերում»*, իսկ ես էդ մարդկանցից ոչնչով չեմ տարբերվում, ու գիտե՞ք ամենալավը որն է, որ գլխավորին, ավագ բուժքրոջը ասում եմ, էդպիսի սխալ էի անելու, ինքը ինձ չի վախացնում, _ինքը հանգիստ նայումա աչքերիս մեջ, ու հասկանումա, որ ես արդեն խառնված եմ, ու էլ չի շարունակում..._նկատողություններ էլ եմ ստանում, ինչի չէ՞, բայց դրանք էլ են  ինձ պետք են, դրանք *«ականջին օղ»* անելու համար են...
Մի բան էլ, նորից երակից հեշտ արյուն եմ վերցրել :Ok: , երեխեք չե՞ք պատկերացնի ի՜նչ ռիսկով եմ մոտենում, էն որ օրվա մեջ կարողա շփոթվեմ, էդ էլ չի լինում էդ պահին. իսկ բուժքույրերը ասում են, եթե երակ մտնում ես, սիստեմա միացնելը ինչա որ, իսկ արդեն երկուսն էլ գիտեմ կաթետրն էլ միասին.....
Այսօր անգամ հարցրել եմ, դանդաղ եմ չէ՞ դեղը հավաքում, ասում ա. հա, հիմա լավա էդ դանդաղդ, բայց լինում են դեպքեր, երբ արագ է պետք լինում, իսկ դու չես հասնցի, բայց գիտե՞ք, էս էլ հո՞ գիտեմ, որ *էդ էլ կսովորեմ*, դեղ հավաքել, էլի գիտեի, բայց արագությունն էլ ձեռք կբերեմ...
Ինձ էլ մի օր, որպես լավ մասնագետի կվստահեն, ես էլ ավելի հպարտ կլինեմ, ոնց շատերը հիմա..
.Համ էլ էսօր էլի ասեցին ,որ լավ եմ գրում, արդեն ավագ բուժքույրը, տարել էր օրագրիկիս անցած տարվա նյութերը կարդալու, ամեն օր մի նոր բան ասումա, ծննդյանս նկարներ էլ տեսավ.
- Ինչքան սիրուն ես, թող բախտդ էլ էդպես քեզ նման սիրուն լինի, իսկ ընտանիքդ էլ ինչքան երջանիկա, թող ավելի երջանիկ լինի :Love: ,- ամեն օր ես ժպտում եմ, չնայած մի քիչ նեղվել էի էսօր, բայց...
Այսօր համ էլ մի հիվանդի սիստեման եմ միացնում, լսեցի կողքից.
- ՄԵրի,Մերի, - մտածեցի, կարողա՞ ինձ հետ չեն, մեկ էլ նորից,- նայեցի մեկ էլ տեսնեմ էն հիվանդը, որին  երեկ երակ մտնելը առաջին անգամ փորձեցի առանց ցավեցնելու, ու մի բառ չէր խոսում,  ինձ է կանչում.
- ՄԵրի, ինձ հյութ կտա՞ս,- անունս ի՜նչ էլ ուշադիր է եղել, որ լսել է, խելքը տեղն է եղել, որ մտապահել է, ու հիմա էլ իմ օգնությունն է պետք :Yahoo: , բա որ մեկ մեկ  անգամ չլսող հիվանդին էլ ասում եմ.
- Պապի ջան եկել եմ  ճնշումդ չափեմ, դեղ եմ բերել, կուլ կտա՞ս,- դէ՜,  բա հո՞ անձայն չեմ լինի, գոնե ինձ տեսնում , կամ զգում են ներկայությունս, ի՞նչ անեմ, ես կոպիտ չեմ կարող լինել էս դեպքում...
*
Գնում եմ առաջ, դանդաղ, բայց իմ քայլերով, ուզում եմ հասնել էն մենավերջին կետին, իմ մասնագիտության կետին....Կսպասեմ, հույսով ու իմ հավատով..*

***

Մի բան էլ ասեմ :Yes: , իրար հետ կապ չունեցող նյութեր  են կուտակվել պետքա կիսվեմ...

Երեկ տուն էի գալիս ընկերուհուս նշանդրեքից, դե հոգնած էի, բայց երբ տեսա ճանապարհս, հասկացա ո՞րտեղ եմ հասել, ու ինչքա՜ն ունեմ գալու, մինչև հասնեմ տուն, ասեցի էսա՜ որ կա, համ կհանգստանամ, համ կվայելեմ ձմեռայաին Երևանս :Love: , ու էդպես, անգամ ուրախացա, չնայած գիտեի, հաստատ 5 ին դուրս եմ եկել, մինչև տուն հասնեմ արդեն մութն էլ կնկնի, ու էդպես....
Վերևից իջնում եմ, հասա երիտասարդական, Աբովյան, Սարյան, Պռոսպեկտ, շարունակություը էդքան էլ սիրուն չէր, համ էլ հո՞ մեր տուն չենք գնում :Jpit: , համ էլ  ես բան էի պատմում... հասա Աբովյան, երեխեք նայում եմ ուրեմն էս խանութների պատուհաններին, լույսերով ողողված, գույներով հրաշք, նայում եմ Պռոսպեկտի բալկոններին, սիրուն տոնածառներ, լույսերով, շքեղ, սենց աչքերս ոնց որ սկսեցին փայլել ,իսկ իմ ականջներում երաժշտություն էր հնչում, ու հանդրատ տուն էի գալիս, ձեր մաղթանքներն էլ մտքումս, մի տեսակ նենց հանգստություն ապրեցի, ոնց որ  վաղուց չէի եղել քաղաքում :Kiss: , չնայած որ որտեղ աշխատում եմ հենց քաղաքի սրտում է, նույն ասածս վերջին փողոցում, բայց դե, էդ պտտվելը, ուրիշ հաճույք ու հանդարտություն բերեց _սրտիս, հոգուս, մտքիս..._Ես էդ իմ թեթևության մեջ արդեն Նոր Տարի էի ուզում, հենց էդ պահին, ուզում էի  տուն գալ զարդարել տոնածառը, որովհետև իմ քաղաքում արդեն նոր տարի  էր, արդեն երջանկություն էր թևածում, ու մի տեսակ հոգիս էլի ժպիտ էր ուզում....




Հ.Գ Ինչքա՜ն երկար ժամանակ եմ տրամադրում օրագրիս, տեսնե՞ս արդյունք կունենա վերջում...

----------

armen9494 (13.12.2011), erexa (13.12.2011), John (12.12.2011), laro (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (13.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Զարմանում եմ, որ էսքան հաճույքով, թեկուզ հենց էսքանդ, կարդում եմ օրագիրս :Love: ...

Այսօր կարճ ,մի քանի բառով կփորձեմ պատմել օրս ,էդքան երկար չեմ էլ ուզում գրել.....
էնքա՜ն հոգնած եմ, որ ոչ հավես ունեմ պատմելու երկար, ոչ էլ ինչ որ երկաաաաար ներկայացնելու ամեն մանրուք, չնայած էս օրն էլ փայլեց իրա արտասովորությամբ, բայց մեկա...

Համ էլ  էդքան ինչ գրե՞մ, բայց որ գրեմ, հաստատ ասելիք կա :Love: ....

Այսօր մենակ մի բան կասեմ, որ սիրելի հիվանդներիցս մեկին, որին դուրս էինք գրել, ուզում էի տեսնել, մեկն էլ կար, որ շատ լավ պապիկ էր, գնացի որ տեսնեմ, մեկ էլ էդ կինը.

-_ Վայ սիրուն ջան, էս դու ես եկել ինձ մոտ, դու ինչքա՜ն գնում սիրունանում ես, հա՞, շատ շնորհակալ եմ խոսքիցս հետո,  ի՜նչ լավա, էդ ես եմ քեզ շնորհակալ ,որ հիշել ես ինձ, ինչքա՜ն  լավն ես_, - ու իմ հարցին թե ո՞նց եք,- դե ձեռքերս ինքնուրույն բարձրացնում եմ, բայց մեջը ուժ չկա, տե՛ս, բռնի՜ր ձեռքս ու տես :Sad: - _դժվար է նման հիվանդներին հույս տալ, բայց ճիշտն ասեմ, ոչ ինձ համար, եթե էդ մարդը սիրելի է քեզ համար_, սկսեցի լավ խոսքեր ասելը, մեկ էլ .
_- Դու ո՜նց որ փոքրիկ հրեշտակ լինես_ :Love: ,- ու զգացի, որ հուզվում է, համբուրեցի ու դուրս եկա....

*Շատ լավ մարդիկ զրկվում են ապրելու լիարժեք հնարավորությունից,  ու  կորցնում շատ հնարավորություններ...Ինչքա՜ն կուզեի բոլորդ էլ առողջ լինեիք...*

Իսկ էն պապիկը, երբ գնացի մոտը, դե երեկ սխալս իր մոտ էի ուզում անել, ու երբ գնացի, չնայած երբ մեր մոտ էր պառկած չէր խոսում, շատ քիչ ինձ հետ, կնոջ հետ զրուցեցի, մեկ էլ տեսա ինձ է նայում.

_- Հարություն պապիկ, ո՞նց եք,_
_-Լավ եմ բալես, դու լավ լինես_,- հասարակ երկու բառ, որ էնքան հաճելիա լսել մի հիվանդից ,որը ծանր էր օրեր առաջ...

Իսկ այօսր էնքան եմ հոգնած եղել, որ երեկվանից տրամադարվել էի, ես պարի չեմ գնալու....
Ուֆֆ, լավա է, սենց հոգնած, քան թե ձանձրույթից մեռնել տանը....
Ո՜նց կուզեի էս օրագրիկս էլ ունենալ, ինձ մոտ,  ա՜խր ինձ փոքր ավել ժամանակա պետք, *ո՜նց եմ ուզում ժամանակ նվիրեն ինձ...*՝ հ.գ՝ Անհնարին ցանկություն

Հ.Գ՝ Փաստորեն կարճ էլ ստացվեց...բայց, այ հետաքրությունը, չգիտեմ ո՞նց է ստացվել...

*Համ էլ մենք քեզ ենք սպասում, քիչ մնաց, մի քանի ժամ, կարոտել ենք քեզ մեր պարծանքքքքքքք....*

----------

armen9494 (13.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (14.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

վաաաաաաաաաաայ :Shok: , էլի երկաաաաաաաաաար :Acute: միացել եմ, չեմ իմանում, երբ կանջատվեմ :Scenic:

----------

armen9494 (13.12.2011), John (14.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (14.12.2011), ՆանՍ (14.12.2011), Նարե91 (13.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ս.Փ. Մտք....՝* *Երազելու համար  բնավ էլ պետք չէ ունենալ թևեր, ու մտածել, հորինել երազանքներ.....Դրանք իրենք իրենց սավառնում են քո հոգում, ու ստեղծում նոր հույսեր, նոր կյանք...

***

Ապագայում ապրելը ավելի հեշտ ու գեղեցիկ է, քանզի էնտեղ չկան փշրված անուրջներ,  կոտրված հույսեր...Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ իդեալական է....Իսկ էդպես լինում է՞ իրականում...*

Դժվա՜ր, այսինքն ի՞նչ իմանամ :Dntknw: , կա՞ մեկը իմ նման էսքա՜ն երազանքների մեջ ապրող, հեսա  կասեք անընդհատ դրանից եմ խոսում, բայց...զգում եմ, որ ամեն ինչում երազանք ունեմ պահած, ա՜խր, ո՞նց ասեմ...

Այսօր քայլում եմ հրապարակով, տուն էի գալիս աշխատանքից, ու զգում եմ, ես վերև եմ նայում, իսկ վերևից մաքուր ու մեղմ, անգամ  չերևրացող,  նուրբ փաթիլներ են իջնում, էնքան անու՜շ :Love: ...
Հա, էդ փաթիլների մեջ ես նորից սկսեցի խոսել իմ երազանքների հետ :Love: ...Քիչ քիչ դրանք խորացան, ու ավելի ջերմացրեցին.... դրսում ցուրտ էր, բայց էդ փաթիլներն ինձ տաք էին պահում, չգիտեմ, կարողա՞ գժվում եմ :Scenic: , բայց ես սրա մեջ ապրում ու ծաղկում եմ, լուրջ եմ ասում, էնքա՜ն հեշտա աշխարհը տեսնել քո իսկ գույներով, ու ջնջել դրա վրայի գորշ ու մութ ամպերը, ջնջել ամեն մի կուտակված մութը, էն մթությունը, որ կողքից փորձում են մեջդ լցնել, էդ էլ  մեկ - մեկ, բայց...Էնքա՜ն սիրունա իմ ապագան, որ ինքս կառուցել եմ  իմ մտքերով...
Իսկ միգուցե՞  ես խենթ եմ...

*Կարողա՞ ինձ տեսել են կողքից, ու գժի տեղ դրել...
Ի՜նչ  իմանա՞ս...*

_Շարժվում եմ առաջ դանդաղ, հանդարտ քայլերով դեպի էն լուսավոր ապագա, որտեղ ամեն գույն նոր  է ամենքն իր նոր ներկապնակում:_

----------

armen9494 (15.12.2011), E-la Via (15.12.2011), erexa (14.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (15.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Իսկ ես կվերցնեմ տաք շոկոլադը, կնստեմ պատուհանի գոգին, կդնեմ  ականջակալներս , իմ սիրլեի երգի ուղեկցությամբ  կխորասուզվեմ  իմ իրական հեքիաթի մեջ, կդիտեմ նոր երազներ, ու մենակ ինքս կտեսնեմ դրանք...


Գնում եմ երազ դիտելու, ասում են դրանք լավն են լինելու
Բարի գիշեր օրագրիի՜կ...*

----------

armen9494 (15.12.2011), Inna (14.12.2011), John (14.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (15.12.2011), Նարե91 (15.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Նախաբան
_

_ԷԷ, հիմա էլ հո առավոտվանից չեմ սկսի, էլ զահլա   կա՜...
Ուզում եմ կարճ լինեմ, չի ստացվում, չնայած դուք սիրում եք իմ ուրախ ու երկարաճիտ գրառումները, կարողա՞ ասում եք անբաղ զամբաղ գրումա՜...ինչ անեմ, ստացվումա, ուղղակի լավ իրադարձությունները շատացել են, ամբողջ օրս լավ նորթւոյթւններ, կոպլիմենտներ, չգիտեմ մի հատ պայծառ վիճակ, ասելքիներն էլ շատ , իսկ մինչ այս ոնց որ օրիցս ուզենայի քամել էն լավ կատարվածը, որ գոնե եղել էր, իսկ այօսր էնքա՜ն բան կա պատմելու, չգիտեմ էլ որտեղից սկսեմ..կամ սկսեմ, ո՜ր...._

*Բուն թեմա*

Սպասեք նախ տրամադրությունիցս գրեմ, ասեմ ինչքան բարձրաա՜, որ ոնց որ ծնունդս լինի՜, ինչի՞, ախ ոնց բացտրեմ ժողովուրդ ջան, էնքան պատճառ ունեմ, լինումա չէ, որ մի քանի պատճառ որ բազմատակվում են իրար, չես իմանում ուր դատարկես էդքան շատ երջանկությունդ, որ մնա մյուս օրերի համար, բայց ոնց ասում էր ընկերուհիս, *Նարե91*-ը մի օր՝

*Սև ստեղներին միշտ էլ փոխարինում են սպիտակները, ու էդպես շարունակ ամբողջ կյանքիդ ընթացքում...*




*Համամիտ եմ, ինչի՞...ասեմ*....որովհետև էսօր շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, վաղը մի քիչ քիչ, ( չնայած կոնկրետ վաղվա համար չեմ ասում, դեռ  կասեմ ինչի՞ :Cool:  :Wink: ) , մյուս օրն էլ կարողա էնքա՜ն անտրամադիր լինեմ, որ ոչինչ էլ չբարձրացնի տրամադրությունս, անգամ օրագրիս հետ իմ կիսվելը....

Լավ շատ չեմ երկարացնում :Scenic: , որովհետ ժամանակ չունեմ , համ էլ _էն զահլայից_, հետո էլ, որ խոսեմ էդ թեմայով կարողա երկար տևի էլի՜ :Blush: ....
Նախ տրամադրությունս հազարի վրա լինելը պայմանավորված է, որ օրս հրաշալի էր, թեկուզև վազքի մեջ, ջհանդամը լինի՜ թե չեմ հոգնում, բա ինչի՞ էր նման էն մյուս  կյանքս՝ մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլի՜, նստում էի ամբողջ օրը տանը, ու երազում մի լավ օրվա մասին...ԻՍկ էէս նմանա էն իմ ուսանողական շատ հետաքրիր  դեպքերով լեցուն կյանքիս, իսկ եմ չեմ ուզում այն դատարկ թողնել, չպատմել....դրա համա՜ր....
Էս չի ստացվում հա պատմելս, սկսում եմ :Tongue: ....
Չնայած նրան, որ հիվանդները քիչ էին, ու համարյա դատարկ օր էր, ավագ բուժքույրս էլ չէր եղել, պատճառն էլ տխուր էր, բայց եթե հիվանդներս քիչ են,   բնականաբար աշխատանքս էլ է քիչ լինում ,նստում ու ձանձրանում եմ, բայց դե իմ ժամին եմ տուն գալիս, ու այսօր որոշեցի մի քիչ զբոսնել ճանապապարս երկարացնելով, մի քանի խանութ ունեի մտնելու,  մեկ էլ էն Բիլայն, ու էդպես շատ հավեսս  երազկոտ աչուկներով զբոսնում էի քաղաքովս, վերջում էլ Ամիրյան ու Հրապարաաաակ, հետո էլ տուն, ու էս զբոսանքս  էլ   ոչինչ չի փոխում.... երեկվանից որոշել էի, գնալու եմ պարի :Yes: , էս շաբաթ արդեն բաց էի թողել մեկ պարապունք, ու էդպես աշխատանքից տուն եկա, մամայի երկա՜ր, շատ երկար՝  հոգնեցնելու չափ կյանքս՝  էսօրվա օրս էլի, պատմեցի, ու եկավ պարիս ժամը, պիտի պապայի հետ դուրս գայի, դեռ խանութ ու տատիկենց էլ մտնքեինք, իսկ ժամը արդեն 5ն էր, ու անցնում էին րոեպներս, իսկ ես արդեն սկում էի շտապել :Blink: , չնայած, եթե պապան պիտի տեղ հասցնի ես շատ հանգիտս մեքենայի մեջ կարող եմ նստել :Rolleyes: , որովհետև ուզածս ժամին հասնելու եմ, 5.30 էր ուղիղղ, ու ես տեղում էի. լա՜ավ պարեցինք, ուրախացանք :Dance: , ու որ էն ժամանակ ասում էի կան աղջիկներ ջղայանանում եմ պահվածքից, հիմա էլ էդպես չի, ես ընդունում եմ, մարդը էդպես ուրախա՜, ի՞նչ անեմ, ու արդեն էդքա՜ն էլ վատը չի, չնայած ամբողջ օրը իրենք իրենց գովք են անում, 3 քույերով,  բայց էդ էլ ներելիյա, ի՜նչ անեն , որ էդ բնավորությունն ունեն :Dntknw: ...
էդպես, ամեն ի՜նչ երջանիկ ավարտվեց, միասին ցրտին դուրս եկանք , որոշեցինք էլի չտանջվել տանջամահ եղած երթուղայիններին սպասելով, միասին տուն եկանք, ես վերջում փոխեցի ճանապարս, ու ... հիմա մնացելա, սպասեմ շաբաթ օրվան, հարսանիքի՜ եմ, սիրում եմ էլի՜, ջհադնամ, թե մարդու չեմ ճանաչում, պապիս էլ ինձ հերիքա :Hi: , էս անգամ մենակ պապին  ու իրա  մեծ թոռնուհին, տաշի՜ :Yahoo:  ճիշտա միշտ էլ սզբում մի քիչ ամաչում եմ, մի տեակ անհարմարա, էդքան մարդ, ու մենակ նստած նայում ես, հետո արդեն երբ սկսում ես պարել, էէէ, ինչ ամաչել, չնայած դեմքս միշտ էլ  :Blush: էս վիճակովա էդպիսի վայրերում, բայց....ամեն ինչն էլ կարելի է ուղղել....
Նկարվելու եմ, հա հա, բա ո՞նց, ինչի էդքան կսիրունանամ, ու չեմ նկարվի՜ :Tongue: ....երեխեք առաջին անգամ ասե՜մ ի՞նչ եմ անելու :Secret: ....լավ երբ կնկարվեմ, իսկ էդ հաստատա գոնե մեկ անգամ, կզգաք, կամ էլ երբ տուն գամ, կնկարվեմ ու կտեսնեք..... վաաաաաաայ էս ինչքան թիթիզացա՜ :Love: ...էհհ,մնումա սպասեմ...


Իսկ աշխատանքիս հետ կապված, համոզված եղեք, մեկ էլ էլ չպատմեմ էլի, որ ամեն օր ես նոր ձեռք բերում եմ ունենում ինքս իմ համար, շատ խորհուրդներ եմ լսում ,աշխատելով մտապահել....
Օրինակ՝ *այսօր պորտային շրջանում առաջին անգամ Հեպարին եմ սրսկել հիվանդին բարակ, շատ փոքրիկ ասեղով, ձեռքս էլ բացվելա, երբ լաբարոտորիայից գալիս են « բիռկան » առաջինն իմ ձեռքերումա, ես եմ գնում արյուն վերցնելու՝ դեռ կողքիս մեկը լինում է, իսկ հետո՜....*



գնացի երեխեք ջան, լավ մնացեք , շատ եմ սիրում ձեզզ...

----------

armen9494 (15.12.2011), erexa (16.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (16.12.2011), Նարե91 (15.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Ի՜նչ ասեմ, ասելու  բան առանձնապես  չունեմ, չնայած վախում եմ ասեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար սկսում եմ լեկցիաներ գրելը..._



Մենակ մի լավ նորություն ունեմ, որ *այսօր էնքան երջանիկ ու ժպիտով եմ տուն եկել, որ ամբողջ ճանապարհին էն թույլ ժպիտը աչքերումս ու դեմքիս ամուր պահած քայլում էի*, որովհետև գոհ էի ինձանից, ու մնացածներն էլ :Hands Up: ...
ա՜խ չեք պատկերացնի, է ինչքան է գովում օրվա մեջ ամեն անծանոթ , իհարկե ինձ համար անծանոթ, աշխատողի մոտ, վա՜այ. :Blush: ...էս էլի* ՀԱԿԱԳՈՎԱԶԴԻ ՄԵջԱ ՄՏՆՈՒՄ....*
Դե էդ իհարկե լավ է, որովհետև, երբ* կգա հրամանի օրը*, իրենից՝ ավագ քույրից, գլխավորից , նաև բժշկուհուց  են հարցնելու ձեր նոր աղջիկը, բուժքույրը ո՞նց է, ի՞նչ գիտի , ո՞նց է աշխատում...Էնքա՜ն եմ ուրախանում :Yahoo:  :Angel: ...
Այսօր  մենակով ասեմ ինչ եմ կարողացել անել...ուռաաաաաաաա՜..... դե պատմեմ, դուք էլ հասկանաք...
Ուրե՜մն քույրը մոռացել էր, որ մենակ հիվանդի մոտ չեմ գնում, ինքը կանգնում է կողքիս, ես ինքս ամեն ինչ անում եմ, ու ինքը օգնում է ինձ կեսից, այսինքն, որ արյունը չթափվի, էդ դեպքում. ...իսկ այսօր գնացի, ասեց գնա երակը գտի, ես հիմա  կգամ՝  գտա, հարցրեցի, ասեց էնտեղ գնա, էն մեկը լավն է ու գնա՜ց...ես էլ մի հատ ռիսկս հավաքեցի բռումս, *ու՜...ամեն ինչ արեցի*՝ ծակեցի, գտա, արյունը վերցրեցի, քանդեցի լարանը, մեկ էլ եկավ, խոսումա ուրիշի հետ, մեկ էլ  որ չտեսավ...
- Վաաաաաաայ, մոռացել էի, որ մոտդ պիտի գամ,  սպասի գամ, - ասեցի.
 -Ես արդեն վերցրել ե՜մ, ու ինքնուրու՜յն,- ձայնիս    մեջ էլ նենց ուրախություն կար,- Նառ ես զգացի, որ մոռացել ես, ասեցի քեզ ասեմ, չգաս, էն էլ հենց անունդ տամ, միանգամից մոտիկ կգաս, ձեն չհնեցի, դու էլ մոտ եկար, չտեսար ինձ, ու գնացիր, ես էլ՜....
Ասումա՝  ապրես դու, էդպես շարունակի, շատ լավա.....
Քիչ անց մեկ էլ էլի եկան, որ վերցնեն փորձի համար, ու էլի   տվեցին ձեռքս, էս անգամ էլ Նառան մոռացավ ինձ, ես էլ սուս ու փուս, գնացի, կապեցի, էլի գտա, ու երջանիկ եկա :Love: .... ո՜նց էին զարմացել...
Ժամանակ առաջ չե՞ք պատկերացնի ինչքա՜ն վախ կար մեջս, որ միգուցե՞ ես մարդուն վնասեմ, ես հաստատ չեմ կարա՜ , ու կյանքում մտքովս չէր էլ անցնի, որ էսքան ռիսկով կանեմ ու վստահ իմ վրա, էսքան քիչ օրում, իսկ եթե ռիսկով ես, ուրեմն մնացածն էլ կարող ես...էսպես, վերցրեցի, մեկ էլ ավագ բուժքույրս եկավ, ինքս պատմեցի քաջագործությունս, մեկ էլ Նառան կողքից.
- Մայրանուշ Վլադիմիռռովնա , գիտե՞ք չէ լավ էլ անումա, ու ամենալավն ինչնա՞, որ ինքը իրա սխալը գտնումա, ու չի հարցնում, ինքը գիտի, որտեղ սխալվեց, որը ճիշտ արեց.
- Բալես, սենց որ գնա, լավ ա լինելու ամեն ինչ,- բա որ վերջում էլ մեկ այլ բուժքույր եկավ, մեկ էլ կանչեցց Մայրանուշ Վ-ան ծանոթացնի.
- Աիդա ջան, կյանքով լեցուն, ուրախ, բարի, ազնիվ երեխայա, էնքան ազնիվա, - ես էլ ասում եմ՝  ուրախ եմ, ես էլ  ՄԵրին եմ, դուք գիտեմ, որ շաբաթ օրերն եք, մեկ էլ սկսեցին.
- Ի՜նչ դուք, դու,- համ էլ *դաստիարակվածա.*
- Հա՜, երևումա՜,- ու էն շինծու չէ է, երևում էր, որ սրտանց են մարդիկ տրամադրված....
Էդպես ժպիտներս հավաքած մոտս տուն էի գալիս, ճանապարհին էլ ԱնիՄարի, կարծեմ եթե չեմ սխալվում ծաղիկներ ու տանածառների շատ շքեղ խանութ կա՝   վաաաաաայ, ամեն առավոտ քնաթաթախ հասնում եմ էդտեղ, մի հատ դրսից հայացք էդքան գեղեցիկ տոնածառներին, ու ո՜նց որ իմ համար նոր տարի լինի արդեն, ուրախ ժպտում եմ, ու շարունակում, էն մի քանի քայլս, որ հասնեմ, էսօր էլ մտա վերջապե՜ս, թանկ էին, բայց :Love: ՝ հրաշք էին լուրջ եմ ասում, էդ ինչքան լավն էին՝  ոչինչ մի օր, երբ արդեն աշխատավարձ կստանամ, ինչեր եմ տուն բերելու՜...
Բա տեսնեի՜ք, հացը ձեռքիս տուն եկա, էն որ կան է մարդիկ աշխատանքիդց տուն գալուց հետները բերում են, առանց հարցնելու, կա պետքա, պետք չի, համ էլ ես տաք հաց շատ եմ սիրում, մեզ մոտ էլ տաքը թխում են, չնայած ոչ էդ ժամին, բայց մտա ու մանկությունս հիշեցի, որ շատ էինք գնում :Love: ...համ էլ մոռացել եմ ասել, էս էլ քանի օրա, դե *չորեքշաբթի օրը լռացավ էն առաջին մեկ շաբաթը ,որ Մերին՝ Մեմեն էլի՜ գնումա աշխատանքի*, ու ինչքա՜ն ուզում եմ ասեմ աշխատանքի, ասում եմ՝ դ - դասի, հետո հիշում, որ ես արդեն աշխատում եմ, շատ անսովորա, բայց նենց հավեսա՜.....ինչքա՜ն շուտ կատարվեցիր՝  հրաշք էր էս ամենը..
Երեկ մի ծիծաղելի դեպք ա եղել, էդ էլ  պատմեմէ ուրեմն մի քանդված շենք կա, որ էդտեղ եղել  է  ծննդտաոոն, եթե չեմ սխալվում ,եկա ժպիտով, որ անցնեմ, էլի էն խանութից հետ, ներս նայեցի, դռներին էլի,  մեկ էլ նենց սիրտս գցեց, ո՜նց վախեցա :Shok: , արձան կար, *կնոջ սպիտակ արձան շատ մոտ դռներին*, երևի նենց վախեցա դիմացիցս տղա էր գալիս, իրա դեմքն եմ հիշում, որ ես տեսա նայում էր, երևի տեսավ վախենալս, հետո արեդեն իմ վրա ծիծաղս  գալիս էր ..ահավոր էր, բայց....
Իսկ վաղը, ուխխխխխխխ, երանի լավ անցնի, մենակ թե շատ չամանչեմ, ուֆֆֆ....երանի պուպուշ լինեմ :Love:  :Blush: ՝_ թիթիզության գագաթնակետ_

----------

armen9494 (16.12.2011), laro (17.12.2011), Lusinamara (16.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), unknown (16.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիիիիիիիիիիիիիր, քեֆս մինչև հիմա տեղնաաա՜....*

Երեկ դե գիտես չէ՞, որ հարսանիք էի, չնայած, որ ոչ մեկին էլ չէի ճանաչում, բայց մի լավ զինվեցի, ու գնացիիի՜...մինչ այդ, խառն էի, առավոտվանից, էլ վարսավիրանոց, որտեղ շատ պուպուշ մազերս սիրունացրեցին, էլ մեր բարեկամներից մեկի տուն, որտեղ առաջին անգամ պուպուշ  թարթիչնեեեեեեեեեեեր, երկա՜ր՝  իսկը իմ ուզածը, հետո էլ տատիկենց՝ պապին անհամբեր սպասում էր, ու ես ինչպես միշտ ուշացած, չնայած լավ էլ հասցրեցինք, հենց դուռը բացեց :Love:  էս դեմքն էր, դե ես էլ  :Blush: ...
Վերջը գնացինք, դե հեռու էր, Օջախում, որըը միշտ գովացել էին, ու ես չէի եղել, էնքան հուզված էի, որ դող էլ կար մեջս, հասանք տեղ, ու  էդ ինչքան հրաշալի, ինչքան ճոխ էր ամեն ինչ, առանց չափազանցնելու, ես էլի էի գնացել, բայց սա՜, իրոք պատմելու չի, գովալու էլ չի, տեսնել էր պետք...ես գիտեի, որ ճոխ է լինելւո, բայց այսքանն...
Մի խոսքով, ներս ենք մտել, դե մենակ Միշիկ քեռիին եմ ճանաչում, որի շնորհիվ աշխատանքի անցա,ու մեկ էլ պապիկիս, դե իր տղայի հարսանքին էր, բայց ոչ մեկի չգիտեի, բարձրացանք, նստեցինք, մեր սեղանին մեծեր էին , մեկ էլ մի երկու խոսքով խոսեցին, պապաիկիս ընկերներից էին, իրենց կանանաց հետ, մեկ էլ.
- *Ժոռա ջան , էսքա՜ն սիրուն թոռնիկ ունես*,- հետո էն սովորական բլա, բլաներից, որից մեկ մեկ ջղայնանում ու շաաատ ամաչում եմ, հետո էլ շարունակումա է՜ - կարևորը տեղը իմացանք....
Դե էդքան էլ դժվար չի դեմքս պատկերացնելը, համ   :Blush: , համ էլ  :Beee: , մեկ էլ լավ էր կինը զգաց դեմքս, չնայած պապաիկիս կողմն էր.
- *Լավ, էլ երեխուն մի ամաչացրեք*,- էս դե արդեն հանգստացա, թե չէ ուր գնում եմ, մեկ էլ սկսում են...
Նստած էինք, ուզսումնասիրում էի, բոլորին, մեկ էլ ահակին անցավ տեսնեմ մեկը մեծ  հոլանդական  վարդերով, նախ վարդերը նկատեցի, հետո կնոջը գեղեցիկ հագնված , մեկ էլ տեսնեմ կողքին էլ *Ռազմիկ Ամյանը*, դե ինքը էդ ընտանիքի հյուրն էր, էն էլ հարազատ, էսպես հիմա ուրախացած նայում եմ, ուղիղ դիմացս է նստել, մեկ էլ գնաց որ երգի՜



 ու հարս  ու փեսան եկան, էդ ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ էր, հարսը եկավ, տղան արդեն եկել էր ,ու երկուսին շրջապատել էին տղաներ ու աղջիկներ, պարի համույթից...
Հետո սկսվեց ամեն ինչ, հերթով գալիս էին ծանոթ երգիչներ,* Մարտին Մկրտչյանը, Սարոն, Արմեն Խուբլարյանը*, իրա հետ մշտական երգող էն կնոջ հետ, անուն էլ չեմ հիշում, էսպես ինչ  երգ գալիս էր, ու սիրում էի, մինչ ասես պապաին էր ասում, հետո.
*- Պապի՜, չգնա՞նք*,- էնքան հոգնացրեցի, անընդհատ ասում էր.
- Այ բլա, հո ես թազա ջահել չեմ, - բա՜յց....չնայած լավ պարել եմ ես, բայց ավեին էի ուզում, իսկ պապիս հոգնում էր, ես էլ նստած տեղիցս էի պարում :Tongue: - ու որ չէի նայում մի կողմ, մեկ էլ տեսնում էի մեկի հայացքը հառած :Angry2: , բայց հետո երաժշտությունը էնքան քաղցր ու համովն էր, որ ես...էհհհ, հետո պարի խմբերը ընդմիջում էին, էլ *կինտոների պարը*, էլ *Ուզունդրան* պարեց հարսը փեսայի համար, հետո էլ պարելու ընթացքում մեկ էլ «Թագավորի ու Թագուհու» աթոռները բարձրացրեցին ու պարացնում էին, իրանք էլ վրան - խեղճ հարսիկը վախեցել էր....Հետո պահ եկավ, որ ասեցին ամամնների տակը եթե էսպիսի կտրոն գտնեք հարսի ու փեսայի անվան տառերով *«Ա & Ռ »* ուրեմն սեղանին դրված ծաղկեփունջը էդ սեղանի աղջիկը իր հետ տուն է տանելու, որպես նվեր, ու ես նայեցի չկար, մեկ էլ պապի՜ն... դէ՜ վերջում հասկանալի է, ես ծաղիկների գիժ, ինձ հետ վերցրեցի...
Հետո եկավ էն պահը երբ պետք էր ծաղկեփունջը նետեր, էս թամադան հա կանչում էր, բոլորը աղջիկները ամաչում էին մոտենալ, հետո ասեց.
- 10 վայրկյանից չգալու դեպքում, արդեն հարսը ինքը կորոշի ում տա, - ու սկսեց հաշվելը, մեկ էլ սկսեցին բոլորը գալ, ես էլ գնացի :Blush:  հազիվ 5 հոգի կլինեինք, 1.2.3, ու ծաղկեփունջը եկավ իմ կողքը, հարսանքրոջ ձեռքերում, դու մի ասաաա ,պայմանավարվախ էր, եթե մենք չհավաքվեինք, էսպես թ էնպես տալու էր հարսանքրոջը, ու էսպես...Մեկ էլ տարոսիկների պահը եկավ, պապաին թե.- Քեզ համար ես կբերեմ, մեկ էլ կանչեցին, բոլորիս, ես էլ գնացի, մի հատ վերցրեցի, ու նկարեցին էդ պահին, էնտեղ ես ու պպաին էլ նկարվեցինք, բացի իմ նկարելուց, մեզ երկուսիս էլ, ես էլփեսայի ու հարսնացույի հետ նկարվեցի, ինչքան լավն էին :Love: երջանկությունն էլ մաղթեցի, ու հիմա սպասելու եմ էդ նկարներին, որ դուք էլ տեսնեք :Blush: 
ՀԵտոարդեն ժամը  10ն էր  , պապին ուզում էիր տուն գայինք, մեկ էլ *Կլառնետը* հնչեց, որ էնքան անուշ էր, ինչքան եմ սիրում ռեստորաններում վայելել էդ գործիքի հնչյունները ...



էս նույն տղան նվագում էր, ես էլ դե ինչես միշտ ինձ սիրելի երաժշտություն, սա էլ ձայնագրեցի, ու այսօր գտա՜...Ու խոստացա, վերջանա, տուն կգնանք, էդպես էլ արեցինք, - ամենահաճելին նա էր, որ պարում էի իմ սիրելի երգերի տակ, կեդնանի ու իմ սիրելի երգիչներիկողմից, ուխխխխ :Dance:  բա երբ Ռազմիկ Ամյանը եկվ տուն գնալու, պապաիկիս ձեռքն էլ սեղմեց :Hi:  ու էսպես դեմքով ինձ նայեց, ցտեսություն մաղթեցի, ու գնա՜ցին....Մինչ այդ ինչքա՜ն ուզում էի նայել, տեսնում էի ինձ էր նայում, վաաաայ :Blush:  իսկապես կարողա մտածեք չափազանցնում եմ, բայց...Հաա, մոռացա էնտեղ էր նաև մեր հիվանդանոցի տնօրենը, որը նույնպես ինձ ու պապիկին ճանաչեց, կողքիս պարում էր կնոջ հետ, քեռին էլ հա ասում էր.
_- Բալե՛ս հիմա ասա, թե քեզ նեղացնում են, ասեմ իրան_ :Blush: ,- էլ չգիտի է բոլորը սիրում են շաատ ինձ...
Իսկ էս նկարում ձախից աջ իմ քեռին է, հետո իմ պապիկը :Love:  իմ քեֆչի ու ամենաուրախ պապիկսսս...մեկ էլ էէէն ծաղիկները, որ հիմա մեր տանն են...

 իմը չի լինում լավ էդ էլ հետո՜

Հետո մեքենայի մեջ մամային հեռախոսով պապաին բողքոմ էր.
_- Աղջիկդ ոնց որ պարի դասատու լիներ, էնքան պարացրեց ամբողջ մարմինս ցավում է_,- արդեն տաքսու վարոդնէր ծիծաղում :Blush:  մամայենք տատիկենց տանը մեզ էին սպասում, ես էլ պատմեցի, ամենը, էն իմ հումորային տարբերակով, ու բոլորը :LOL: , պապաին ասում եմ, երևի էլ չես ուզի ես գամ, ասեց չէ, հաա, տատին ՝ *«Աստված երրոդություն է սիրում»*՝ ուրմեն  էլի կաա, ուխխխ- հետո մնացի տատիկնեց, պիտի օգնեյի առավոտյան, դե Նոր Տարիյա չէ՞,- գիշերն էլ երգում էի, պապին ու տատաին ասում են.
* - ԼԱվ էլ քեֆդ տեղնա, մինչև հիմա երգում ես*,-անգամ առավոտյան էի երգում...



*Ուֆֆֆ, շատ հավես էր, սիրում եմ էլի հարսանիքնեեեեեեեր* :Yahoo:

----------

armen9494 (18.12.2011), erexa (18.12.2011), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), unknown (18.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիր Մեմեն էլի եկաաաավ......*


Նախ խոստացածս՝  * Հակագովազդային շարքեր* 



՝


Երեկ մտածում եմ. :Xeloq:  :Think: 
- Ա՞խր ինչի ես հիմա էլ չեմ կարողանում նենց խոհափիլիսոփայական տողեր գրել, - բայց մեկ էլ ինքնս ինձ պատասխանում եմ.
- Որովհետև Մերի ջան, հիմա զբաղված ես, էնքա՜ն իրադարձություն կա, որ չես էլ հասցնում էդպես երազել :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ՝ *էդպես էլ ապրում ենք, երբ պարապ ենք՝ մտածում ենք ապագայի մասին, երբ զբաղված ենք ՝ ապրում ենք ներկայով...*




Երեկ համակարգչի դիմացից վեր կացա, ու  զգում եմ մեջս կուտակված ուրախություն կա դեռ, ոնց որ էներգիա ստացած լինեի :Yahoo: , նստեցի, նստեցի  հեռուստացույցը չզբաղեցրեց :Mda: , վեր կացա, իջա ներքև, բերեցի տոնածառի զարդերը :Viannen 12: , դե ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ, մի քանի՝ 3 տարի երևի կլինի տոնածառ չենք դնում, դէէ՜, բայց էդպես էլ չենք թողնում, ուրիշ զարդեր ունենք, և դռան վրայից կախելու համար :Love:  , էնքան սիրունա՜, և պատուհաններին եմ փակցրել ձյան փաթիլներ, և տան տարբեր տեղերից կախելու հարմարանքներ ունեմ , սկսեցի կախելը, ուրախանալը, հետո մամային էլ վարակեցի էդ ուրախությամբ իմ, ու երկուսով մի հատ նենց հավեսին տոնական գեղեցիկ պուճուր ձմեռ պապերով , կոներով, ու այլ զարդերով տոնական իր պատրաստեցի՜նք...Հետո էլ երջանիկ ու շաատ ուրախ, նաև շատ ուշ արդեն իմ համար քնեցի՜ :Lazy: ...

Առավոտյան ինքս ինձ ծեծելով  հազիվ վեր կացա, դե տրամադրությունս բարձր գնում եմ աշխատանքի...մտա բոլորը ուրախացան, անցավ մեկ ժամ, էնքան տխուր էի, ուզում էի վազելով տուն գայի, ու միակ տխրեցնող հանգամանքն այն էր, որ այսօր չէր ստացվում ոչ մի կերպ երակ մտնել, բայց...ինձ անընդհատ ասում էին, որ փորձեմ, որ կանգ չառնեմ, էսօր էլ էսպես ստացվեց, մի նեղվի....էդպես էլ, չթողեցին, որ շատ նեղվեմ, չնայած զգում էր ավագ քույրս, որ արդեն լացս գալիս էր....
Այսօր էլ, ինչպես միշտ սկսեցին էնքաաան կոմպլիմենտներ անել, իսկապես արդեն հոգնում եմ, զգում եմ որ սրտանացա...
էսօր ավագ բուժքույրս կողքից նայումա ինձ, ու ասում ա.
- Հ*լը աչքերը, աչքերը, հլը էս  նկարին նայեք, ոնցաաա՜ փայլում, իսկը փայլելուդ ժամանակնա*, - բժշկուհին էլ շարունակումա,- էսպես ամբողջ օրը մեկը գովքա անում, մյուսը շարունակումա,- վերջում էլ. 
- Զգույշ դուրսը՜, չփախցնենն քեզ,- մեկ մեկ ջղայանանում եմ, բայց դե մարդիկ կոպլիմենտն են անում երևի՞ ::}: 


Հետո էլ տուն, լավ զբոսանքից հետո, թեկուզ հոգնած էի, բայց դա հագնստացնումա ինձ, ո՜նց եմ սիրում մեր հրապարակը, բա պինգվիններին որ չտեսա՜, իսկ  տանը կարոտել էի գործ անելուս, ու էս տարվա էէէն  մեր մամաներին օգնելու ուբոռկայից դեռ չէի արել, բայց այսօր :Clean:  :Thumbup:  :Admin: 

Դե, հիմա էլ նստել եմ, ու փորձում եմ վաղվա համար մի փոքր օրագրիցս պահել ինձ ոտ, որ վաղը ունենամ աարդեն թղթերի  վրա :Love:

----------

armen9494 (19.12.2011), E-la Via (29.12.2011), erexa (19.12.2011), Inna (20.12.2011), laro (20.12.2011), Quyr Qery (22.12.2011), unknown (20.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Երեկ ՄԵջիքի գրածները կարդացի, ու ինձ թվաց թե միգուցե ընկերներիցս մեկի գրառումները էլ չեմ կարդալու, ու իրա էս տողեից,ու ընդհանրեպս, որ ոբոլորդ ասում եք, ես ջերմություն եմ ուղարկում բոլորիդ, դրա հաամր էլ մեջս ծնվեցին էս տողերս....

*Ինչքա՜ն ջերմություն կա իմ սրտում, նվիրում եմ սրտանց ձեզ,
Ինչքա՜ն ժպիտ  աչքերում, թող լինի նորից ձեզ,
Ինչքա՜ն արև իմ հոգում, պարգևում եմ կրկին ձեզ,
Տալիս եմ ես...
Միայն թողեք  մի բուռ արցունք ու երազանք,
Թող արցունքից սկիզբ առնի երազանքն իմ,
Որ նորից հյուսեմ ջեմություն, ժպիտ, արև ու նվիրեմ նորից ձեզ ....
Սիրում եմ ձեզ ակումբցիներ ջաաաան....*


Երեխեեք, մի բան ասե՞մ  էսօր վերջապես նկարվել եմ իմ բժշկական պուպուշ շորերով, թող գովազդ չլինի, ճիշտա իրար հետևից եմ դրել նկարներիցս, չնայած մեկա ովա մտնում օրագիրս, բացի ինձ հարազատ դարձած ակումբցիներից, համ էլ ՉՈւկին կխնդրեմ կհանի, բայց էս մեկը՜....ես ուրաախնում եմ իմ օրվա ուրախ ապրելակերպով, իմ հագուստով. :Love: .. 





Ուրախա անցնում օրս, էսօր էլ *Ռիփսիմեն* միակ տարիքայինս եկավ, իրա հետա   ավելի լավա անցում, ավել ի ուրախա անցնում...Հարցնում էր էսօր.
*- Մե՜ր իմ անունը գրել ես օրագրումդ*,- իբր ամոթի հաամր,- ասեցի չէ, բայց այսօր պարտքս եմ հարում գրել, որովհետև արժանի ես, որովհետև լավն ես....
Ընդհարապես էսօր շատ եմ ջղայանացել, անտարամադիր եմ տուն եկել, բայց տան ջերմության հետ ոչինչ էլ չեմ փոխխի, էն որ դրսի ցրտին վռազում ես, երբ ես տուն մտնելու, տեսնես հարզատ մարդկանց դեմքեր ու ժպտալու՜...Էնքան խառն էր օրս, որ անգամ աշխատանքից հետո հասցրել եմ իջնել տատիկենց ,այիքնք հացվասարազոր էր տուն գալուս, հետո էլ պարի, էն էլ 1 ժամվա տեղը 2 ժամվա պարապունք, որի ընթացքում էլ չէի պարում, չգիտեմ էլ ի՞նչ շարժումներ էի անում :LOL: , կարևորը որ կլասսիկա արեցինք, իմ կարոտած ու մոռացված երգի տակ՝





 հետո էլ մսրաաաաաաած՝ ուժս դեմքով, հոգնած տուն :Sad: ...


*Բա՜ էս էլ օրս, հետաքրքիր նյութեր չկար Ան ջան, Արմեն ջան...նեղանալ չկա*


Ամենահետաքրիր կետը նկարս էր, որ էդ գլխինս էլ դրեցի Ռիփսիմեյիննա, դրեցի մեկ էլ.
- Ընհըն, էս էլ դրեց, դարձավ ջրահարս...
-Աաաա :LOL: չէ մի չէ՞...

*…Լավ գնացի, ձեզ բոլորիդ բարի գիշեեեեեեեր....* *31նա~* :Shok:

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (20.12.2011), E-la Via (29.12.2011), erexa (20.12.2011), Inna (22.12.2011), Quyr Qery (22.12.2011), unknown (21.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Նենց հոգնած եմ, արի չգրեմ էլի ՜օրագրիկս, մի տեսակ հավես չունեմ...պատմելու առաձնապես ոչինչ էլ չկա, էսօր վերջաօպես տանը էլի՜ ուբոռկային օգնեցի, նենց գոհ եմ ինձանից, որ գոնե հասցնում եմ :Yahoo: , թեկուզ քիչ  :Victory: ....
Էսօր աշխատանքիս տեղը, որ նստած էինք, ասեցին ձյունա գալիս, վազեցի պատուհանի մոտ, տեսա՜, ու.... :Love:  հլը տեսեք պուճուրների համար ի՞նչ եմ գրել, որ մանակպարտեզներում արտասանեն....

*
Դրսում ձյուն է՝ հանդարտ ու հեզ,
Ու մաղվում են փաթիլներ տե՛ս,
Կիջնեն հանդարտ, կիջնեն մեղմիկ,
Ծածկելով բակ, տուն ու տանիք...* 

 Սա կարդացի, մի հատ սանիտառկա ունենք, էնքա՜ն ա ծիծաղեցնում ասումա.
*- Էս գիտունիկին ո՞րտեղից են բերել* :LOL: ,- հետո էլ բոլորին բացականչեց, իսկ ավագ քույրս համեստ ժպտում էր, որովհետև սիրում է գրածներս :Blush: ...
Հանգսիտ աշխատանքիային օր էր, վաաաաաաաաաաաայ, չէէ, սպասեք մի հատ լավ նորություն , էն օրը, որ չէի կարողացել կաթետր դնել էէ, էսօ՜րրրր :Love: ստացվելա, առանց խառնվելու, մի անգամ փորձեցի չեղավ, հետո մյուս հիվանդին ստացվեց...
Բա՞ որ պիտի արյուն վերցնեյի, դե դա կարողանում եմ, էլի մոռացել էին ինձ, մեկ էլ ո՞ր չտեսավ ավագ քույրս,ասումա :Shok: .
*- ՄԵնք չենք կարում բիռկաները մի ձեռքով փոխենք, մեկին կանչում ենք բռնի, իսկ դու՜մալադեց...« Աս » ես է՜, ուրմեն, որ բացատրում եմ, հիշում ես, ու մտապահում ....*
ես էլ արդեեեեեեեեեեեն :Yahoo: տաշիիիիիիիիիիի :Victory: 

Դե հոգնած եմ, չնեղանաք էլի, գնամ մի քիչ էլ հանսգատնամ, էսօր էլ սենց....
նենց երջանիկ եմ, մենակ դժվար արթնանալուց եմ ինձ ծեծելով արթնացնում` իմ ներսում, բայց հետո օրս ինքն իրեն անցնումա՜ էնքան արագ...

----------

armen9494 (21.12.2011), Inna (22.12.2011), laro (21.12.2011), Quyr Qery (22.12.2011), unknown (22.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

ԷՀՀՀ, երկար ժամանակ, բաց եմ արել օրագիրս, ոչ միտքա գալի, ոչ պատմելու նյութ....


Դե ասե՞ք, ի՜նչ պատմեմ, հոգնեցի էլ, ամեն օր աշխատանքից պատմել, ամեն օր նույնը...
Բայց ա՜խր, ուզում եմ է կիսվել...
Սովարական  քիչ տարբերությամբ աշխատանքային օր,  էլի փորձել եմ կաթետր դնել, ինքնուրույն, ճիշտա մի փոքր ձեռքս եմ սխալ բռնում, բայց....հույս ունեմ էն էլ մեծ, էդ էլ կուղղվի, ժամանակի ընթացքում....

*Բժշկությունը դժվար է ,եթե հաճույքով չես անում գործդ....ԲԱյց այն դժվար է նաև ,եթե շատ ես նվնվում ամեն ինչի վրա, ես հասկացել եմ, պետք է մի փոքր էլ սառնասրտությու ն ունենալ, որ կարողանաս բուժել, կամ էլ օգնել հիվանդին, ինչ որ չափով՝ ՝թեթևացնելով նրա ցավը...
 Այն նաև ուշադրություն է պահանջում՝  արագաշարժությունը չշփոթելով խառնվածության ու շփոթմունքի  հետ...*

Էս վերջին տողը ամեն օր եմ լսում, որովհետև ինչքա՜ն էլ համարձակ եմ, միևնույննա երբեմն շփոթվում եմ, կողքիս եղած մարդկանցից, իսկ երբ ինձ մոռանում են, նենց լավ եմ աշխատում, իրանք էլ են զարմանում :Tongue: ...
Ամեն ինչն էլ լուծելի է, կարևորը ես հաճույքով եմ անում իմ աշխատանքը...
Իսկ այօսր իմացել եմ, որ* հրամանս կգա Հունվարին*, նաև մնալու եմ *հերթապահության* :Yahoo: , որը շատ եմ սիրում, դե օրագրիս էէէն հին էջերը ովքեր կարդացել են կիմանան...
Իսկ *Հունվարին քիչ է մնացել, կարևորին քիչ է մնացել..... տեսնե՞ս ՆՈր Տարին ի՞նչ է բերելու ինձ՝ իմ կյանքին..Ի՞նչ գեղեցիկ փայլ է տալու իմ օրերին...*

Առօրյաս  էլ ասեմ, որ պարիս վերջին օրն էր, էս տարվա, բայց չգնացի, հավես չունեյի, հոգնած էի, բայց ինձ որպես նվեր, ասեցի էսօր էլ զբոսանելով տուն գնամ, այսինքն ճանապարհս երկարացրեցի,  ու ուզում էի Հրապարակի տոնածառը մի կարգին տեսնել :Love: , թե չէ՞ Աբովյանից մի հատ ամեն օր ծիկ եմ անում, ու վերջջ...
էդպես նկարեցի էլ, ու պինգվիններ կային, որ հենց տեսնում եմ ծիծաղս գալիս է, իրանց էլ նկարեցի, ու ինձանից գոհ տուն եկա :LOL: ....
Վաղն էլ երկրորդ շաբաթ է լռանում, որ Մեմեն գնում է աշխատանքի՝ վերապատրաստման...էխխխ...Ոնց ո՞ր կարևորը պատմել եմ :Think: ...Լավ, կորած տեղ չի՜
*Ի՜նչ քիչ է մնացել Նոր Տարվաաաան*....սպասում եմ...Ամենուրեք Ամանորյա տրամադրություն, իսկ  աչքերս ամեն օր փայլում են :Love: ....
_Հենց հիմա ես երջանիկ եմ, ու կյանքս հերթով իր անակնկալներն է ինձ մատուցում, երազանքներս աստիճանաբար կատարելով...
Սիրում եմ կյանքըըըըըըըըը իր գույներով՝ էն գույներով որ իմ աչքերն են միայն տեսնում..._

----------

armen9494 (22.12.2011), Quyr Qery (22.12.2011), unknown (24.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

_Դրսում հեքիաթ, իսկ ես տանը...
Ուզում եմ գրկել ու երազել փաթիլներիդ գրկում...
Ի՜նչ անուշ ու նուրբ ես ձյուն
Մաքուր ու անբիծ ձյուն...._

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (22.12.2011), Lusinamara (26.12.2011), Quyr Qery (22.12.2011), unknown (24.12.2011), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Մի քանի վայրկյան առաջ մանկություն էի վերադարձել, ես ձնագնդի էի խաղում դրսում :Viannen 15:  :Lilex: , վերջում էլ նենց վազելով տուն եկա, ծիծաղելով, լավ պրծա, թե չէ եղբորս լրիվ դեմքով ձյուն էի արել, լավ հասցրեցի :Lol2:  :Jpit: ...
Ա՜խր էնքան սիրունա դրսում, էնքան լավ էր, որ դուրս եկա :Rolleyes: ...Ի՜նչ հավես էր...երանի՜ առավոտյան ավելի շատ եկած լինի, որ աշխատանքի գնաաաաաաաամ :Love: ավելի երջանիկ...
Մի քանի տող էլ ՄԵմեից՝ ձյան կապակցությամբ :Wink: ՝

*Ձյու՜ն դու փափուկ, ձյու՜ն դու անգույն,
Դու բերում ես հեքիթ թաքու,ն
Ձյու՜ն դու փափուկ, անբիծ, անգույն,
Դու բերում ես կյանք ինձ անհուն,
Ձյու՜ն դու փափուկ, անբիծ, անգույն...*

_Թեթև մի քանի տող մի քանի վայրկայանում ծնված..._

Սիրում եմ քեզ ձյու՜ն :Love: ինչքաաաաաաաաաաաաան ուրախ եմ հիմա՜, էլի եմ ուզում դուրս գնաաաալ, ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաա....

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (22.12.2011), E-la Via (29.12.2011), erexa (23.12.2011), laro (24.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), Smokie (23.12.2011), unknown (24.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիկ Մեմեն եկելա..բայց....
Նախ երեկ շատ պատահական որոշեցի մնալ հերթապահության, բայց պիտի այսօր մնայի, ու...
Հավես չունեմ պատմելու, ուզում եմ մամայիս կողքին լինեմ ,բա բլինչիկը՜-ոնց եմ սիրում լիստերը պատրաստել, ուզում եմ գնամ....հա՜ էլի կհասցնեմ, բայց համ գրելս չի գալիս, համ էլ....եսիմ...
Պատմելու բան ունեմ, բայց մի տեսակ ո՞նց որ ուզում եմ կարճին անցնել, հոգնել եմ, արդեն անընդհատ մանրամասն գրելուց :Sad: ....
Չգիտեմ էէ...

Մենակ էլի գիշերը գրել եմ տողեր, ուզում եմ ստեղ էլ դնել՝
_
Ճերմակ նկար իմ պատից,
Ճերմակ թանաք ու անբիծ,
Ծառեր մերկ ու ձյունածածկ,
Ու սպիտակով զարդարված:

Ձմռան նկար, սառը շունչ
Երազ մաքուր ու անշունչ...._


*Գնամ էլի կգամ, կամ էլ չեմ գա, էսօր անելիքներս շա՜տ շաատ են...Կկարոտե՜ք*

----------

armen9494 (24.12.2011), erexa (25.12.2011), laro (24.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), unknown (24.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր երկնքի գույնն եմ ներկել խոսքերս, մտքերս, ու մի երգ եմ եմ լսել, որն էլ ինձ հետ էր տողերս գրելիս...Միացրեք ու կարդացեք տողերիս հետ միասին...*





*Իսկ ես հիմա ուզում եմ հեքիաթ  նկարել, գիշեր նկարել, անգույն ու դատարկ, հանգի՜ստ,  թևավոր....Լուսին ու աստղեր, անամպ մեծ երկինք...Կատարվող երազ եմ ուզու՜մ  ես  ներկել...Ուզում եմ թռչել, ու էլ ետ չգալ...Ուզում եմ փախչել ու անվերադարձ...
*

ՉԷէ, դժվար  *մելանխոլիա* լինի մոտս, էն էլ էն պահին, երբ կյանքս լուսավոր ուղիյա անցնում.... ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ էլ հոգնում ես առօրյա պատմությունները աննպատակ, կամ էլ նպատակով՝ մենակ իմ համար՝  հեռավոր ապագայիս համար գրելուց...Ես գրում եմ, որ երբ մեծ լինեմ, չէ շատ մեծ լինեմ, թոռնիկներս երբ վազվեն :Blush: , ես էլ արդեն ծեր լինեմ, նստեմ հանգիստ իմ  ճոճաթոռին, վայելեմ կյանքիս մայրամուտը կարդալով էս տողերս...
Սա  իմ երազանքից հատվածա, որ գրում եմ հիմա...
Չգիտեմ, միգուցե՞ և գա  այդ օրը..... ուզում եմ, որ լինի, ես եմ նկարել դա, ես ինքս գծագրել եմ դա...

                                                      ***


*Իսկ տեսել ե՞ք արդյոք գիշերային Երևանը ուշ ժամին*, երբ քաղաքն էլ է ուզում քնել, երբ ժամը 2-ի, 3-ի կողմերն է, միգուցե՞ էդ ժամին մարդիկ էլ լինեն զբոսնող, բայց...Տեսել ե՞ք հեռվից, թե ինչքա՜ն մեծ լռություն կա պահված էդ ամեն մարվող, կամ էլ առկա լույսերի մեջ...Զգացել եք արդյոք տարբերությունը, էն պիկ ժամին, երբ քաղաքը անցնում է ուրախ ժամանակի, և այն ժամին, երբ բոլորը տներում են, կամ քնած են, կամ արթուն են,  իրենց հանգիստն են վայելում, իսկ քաղաքը  կամ խոսում է ինքն իր մեջ, կամ լռում է լուսերով...
Չգիտեմ լռիվ երկու հարաբերականությւոն է, կշեռքի երկու մեծ ուժ...Երկու տարբերություն ու շատ մեծ...


_Գիշեր իջավ քաղաքիս,
Գիշեր իջան աչքերիս,
Հանգիստ քնել չի ստացվում,
Իմ քաղաքն է լուռ խոսում..._
*Լինելով  քաղաքի սրտում*, ինձ թվումա՞,* դժվար կլինի քնելը*, ինչու՞, բացատրեմ...Որովհետև մեկ այլ բան է, երբ հեռվից ես նայում քաղաքիդ լուսյերին  մարող կամ առկա, լսում զրույցը նրա, ( և ոչ ամենքը ), մեկ այլ բան է, երբ ինքդ ես այդ լուսյսերի ու զրույցի մեջ...
Թվում է կարծե՞ս  քաղաքիդ խոսքերում ինքդ կաս, ներկա ես, լսում ես ձայնը նրա զրույցի , և ամենևին էլ քնել չես ուզում, ու չես էլ կարող...
Դու ապրում ես այդ պահին էդ լույսերի մեջ..
Դժվար սա էլ մելանխոլիա լինի, ուղղակի սրանք տողեր էին, որ եկել են էն պահին, երբ հերթապահություն էի, ու նայում էի պատուհանից դուրս, ապրող իմ Երևանին...




*
EXPROMT*

*Աստղերց երկինք եմ խնդրել, որովհետև դու ասում էիր, որ երկնքում են իրական մեր երազները,
Աստղերից արև եմ խնդրել, որովհետև դու ասում էիր նա է ժպիտ ու լույս բերում,
Աստեղրից լուսին եմ խդրել, դու ասում էիր նա քնշություն ու նրբություն  բերում,*
*Աստեղրից իրենց իսկ խնդրեցի, բայց դու ասել էիր, որ աստղերը ես եմ...*
_Դու՜ ինձ  անհայտ մի դերանուն..._


Չգիտեմ էլ ո՞րտեղից, ինչպե՞ս, ու ինչու՞  էս տողերը մի օր, մի քանի օր առաջ եկան մտքերիս, ես էլ... :Blush: Չգիտեմ ....



_Այսօր էլ այպես...Նորից չստացվեց երկար գրել առօրյաս, իմ մոտ էսպիսի տողերի կարոտ էր այսօր, ու արդեն ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ ....
Երջանիկ, պայծառ ու ուրախ աշխատանքային օր քեզ` Մեմ վաղը...Էհհ, գնացի..._

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (25.12.2011), laro (25.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), unknown (26.12.2011), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Հույսի կամուրջ ստեղծելիս, ոչինչ օդում չթողնե՛ս,
Հույսի հիմքեր դնելիս, հիմքը ամուր դու կանե՛ս,
Հույսի թևեր տեսնելիս, դրանք նորից դու չայրե՛ս,
Հույսի գույներ ներկելիս, դրանք շատ վառ չներկե՛ս,
Ու այդ  հույսը ամբողջ կյանքում ամուր ամուր կպահե՛ս...*

Արդեն ուզում էի գնալ, բայց սա մտքիս եկավ, ու...նորից ետ եկա...

 *Կիսատ թողած մտքի շարունակություն*`  *չգիտեմ* գրածիցս հետո՝ Թող EXPROMT  բանաստեղծությունս  ոչ մեկի մոտ հարցեր չստեղծի, չմտածեն, _ընհըն, տեսնես էս ինչիյա սենց գրել._..
երբեմն ինքս էլ զարմանում եմ, ինչու՞, որտեղից. բայց դրանց գեղեցկություն ու ներդաշնակությունը տեսնելիս եմ միայն ափսոսում ջնջել դրանք, ու չգրել ....Դրա համար էլ մենակ սա է, որ տեղադրել եմ էստեղ, չգիտեմ, որոշեցի գրել, այն կարծես համահունչ է տրամադրությանս, իմ այսօրվա ներդաշանակությւանը իմ տողերին,  իսկ ընդհանրապես էսպիսինները , որոնք որ ծնվում են, ջնջվում են և իմ մտքից, և ընդհանրապես...

----------

armen9494 (25.12.2011), Lusinamara (26.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), unknown (26.12.2011), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիրր, նորից ես եմ...*

Սովորական աշխատանքային օր, մենակ մի փոփոխությամբ, երկու մահ :Sad: ...
Բան չունեմ ասելու, ժաամանկն էր, բայց...Իսկ հիվանդները երկուսն էին, դե գործ էլ չկար, բայց նենց եմ ուզում ինձ անընդհատ գործի դնեն, ուր ուզում են գնալ, ասում ես տանե՞մ, որ հեգնեմ էլի՜,  ասում են, «ջահել ես, չես հասկանում, հետո կհոգնես»...տեսնենք հետոն ո՞նց կլինի, որտեղ կնտրեմ շարունակությւոնը :Love: ...
Հաա, հիշեցի, ուրեմն թղթեր եմ տանում ներքև, ուզում էի մեկ այլ կողմով իջնել, ու...տեսնեմ մի հղիյա աստիճանները շնչակտուր բարձրանում :Shok: , ձեռքին էլ *Միդրոնատ* ՝դեղի անունով, գրված տորթ, մինչ այդ ուզում էի ասել, ի՜նչ սիրուն տորթ է, ու անցնել, զգացի, որ վատ է, ասում եմ.
*- Վատ եք ձեզ զգում,
- Հա՜..*
*- Կուզե՞ք օգնեմ տորթը բարձրացնեմ, հղի՞ եք*
*- Հա՜, կարող ե՞ք,**
- Վայ ինչու չէ՞*,- էսպես օգնեցի, ու ասում եմ. 
*- Էս մեկը չտեսավ ձեզ ճանապարհին, գոնե օգնեյին, լիֆտ ինչու՞ չնստեցիք*,- ու էսպես էնքան ուրախ էի, սիրում եմ հղիներին օգնել, իրանք էնքան բարի ու լավն են :Love: ....Հետո նստած էի, մեկ էլ հեռախոսիս հողորդագրություն  եկավ, նայում եմ, ու մտածում.
*- Էհհ, էս վերջրս ինձ ոնցա հիշել են, վաղուց չի եկել , մեկ էլ երկու օր առաջ*, -  անգամ չէմ էլ լիցքավորում, էլ հավես չունեմ, ու՞մ զանգեմ,- մեկ էլ տեսնեմ անծանոթ համար, ասեցի.
* -Տեսնես ովա՞*,- կարդում եմ, մեկ էլ կեսից սկսեցի բարձր ծիծաղելը :LOL: , ու  զգացի, որ իմ ամենալավ ընկերուհիներից մեկնա՝ *Գոհարը*, կուրսեցիս, իրար հետ, որ հեռախոսով զանգում ենք , էնքան ենք ծիծաղում, իրա մասին էլի եմ պատմել, վերջը հա ուղարկեցց, հա չպտասխանեցի, մեկ էլ կարդում եմ վերջինը՜ .


*Մ*իայն քեզ եմ երազել թաքուն,
*Ե*րկար գիշերներ մնացել անքուն
*Ր*ոպեները իմ դարձել են մի դար
*Ի*մ աշխարհ, իմ լույս արևնես իմ վառ՝

 Քո անունովա՜- ախ ես արդեն հասկացել էի, որ իմ անունովա, ու մինչ այդ էլ էլի սիրայինը ուղարկեց, ինքն էր գրել, վերջում էլի գրել էր, ես եմ գրել, էնքա՜ն եմ ծիծաղել ինքս ինձ. եկել եմ տուն ու զանգել...
Էնքան սիրեցի էս մեկն էլ, *անցավ էն իմ անունով նվեր ստացաների շարան*,_ ասում եմ ինչ շատ են ինձ սիրող լավ մարդիկ_ :Love: մեկն էլ կարդա նամակներս, կասի ըհըն,սիրային են, էս ովա գրել, բայց...բա որ դպրոցում էինք ուղարկում իրար աղջիկներով :LOL: 


 Այսօր էդ ինչ ձյուն էէէէէր :Vaii: , Աստված իմ, փայլում էի, նայում էի երկնքին, ո՞նց որ չգիտեմ էլի հեքիաթ լիներ, ու հենց ուզում էի դուրս գալ....էհհ, կտրվեեցց...
Բայց ինձ չխանգարեց,* ես ուզում էի եկեղեցի գնալ*, ոնց էի կարոտել, ես աղոթքի կարիք ունեյի, որ նստեյի ու զրուցեյի, ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ կլիներ չէի գնացել, վերջինը ընտանիքիս հետ էր, բայց էլի կարոտել էի ...էդպես տեսա մենակ եմ, մաման չնկերակցեց, զբաղված էր, ես էլ.... :Love:  Պռոսպեկտով սիրուն, զբոսնելով, էն էլ էդ թաց եղանակին, բոլորը գլխարկով, իսկ ես, ոնց էր եղել, այսօր չունեյի, ու թրջվելով, հանգիստ իջա *Սուրբ Սարգիս*, ոնց էի կարոտել նաև էդ եկեղեցուն, էդ մեր պուճուր ժամանակվա մշտական եկեղեցին էր, պապան միշտ էնտեղ էր տանում կիրակի օրերին,  դե աշխատանքի միայն այդ օրը չէր.....  նկարներ էլ ունեմ :Love: 
Ոնց էի թեթևացել, ոնց էի զգում, որ մեջս ծանրություն կար, կիսվեցի, մի քիչ էլ լաց եղա, թրջվել էին աչքերս :Blush: , ու...
Ես բոլորի համար եմ աղոթել, ու աղոթքներս միշտ էլ հասել են երկինք...Հետո էլ հանգիստ ու թեթև տուն...Չգիտեմ էս թեթևը հասկանում եք ինձ, թե ոչ...բայց...
Քիչ առաջ էլ գիշերային Երևանն էինք վայելում մեքենայով, էդ ի՜նչ սիրուն լույսեր կային, ինչքա՜ն լավն էր Երևանս, լույսերի մեջ՝ գալիք Ամանորի մեջ...Հետո էլ վերներ, որոնք դեռ կիսատ եմ թողել.
_ - Ախր չեք թողնում էէ, որ սյուրպրիզ անեեեեեմ_ :Shout:  :Not I: 
Դեռ կհասցնեմ, ոնց եմ սիրում ուրախացնեկլ հարազատներիս, թեկուզ փոքրիկ նվերով, բա որ աշխատավարձ ստանա՜մ, ուխխխ....
Ուֆֆ, չգիտեմ շատ ուրախ եեմ...

էս էլ տրամադրությանս երգը՜, էլի ռադիոյով եմ լսել....ինչ լավ էր էսօր :Yahoo: , բա դրսի հաճելի ցուրտը՜....




*Հ.Գ՝ էս էլ ձեր ուզած երկար գրառումը՜*

----------

erexa (27.12.2011), Quyr Qery (30.12.2011), unknown (27.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիր, եկաա....ուֆֆ, ինչ ասեմ, հոգնած եմ, ուզում էի մնալ հերթապահության, էսօր մենակ ավագ քույրն էր, սանիտառկայի հետ, կմնայի շատ բան կբացատրեր, համ էլ կօգնեյի, էն էլ, մամային իմ օգնությունը ավելի շատ էր պետք, ես էլ վազեցի տուն, չնայած էնքան լավ արև էր դուրս եկել, կուզեի զբոսնել, ու էսքան ժամանակա, արևի երես չէինք տեսել, բայց...ես եկա տուն, մի քիչ գործ, մործ...ու...
Բայց, մի լավ նորություն ունեմ, այսօր  դե  պիտի օգնեյի, իմ ավագ բուժքրոջը, ասեց.
- Դե քանի որ Հունվաին հրամանդ կգա, վաղ թե ուշ, արի տենամ էսօր որպես ավագ քույր, ոնց ես քեզ դրսևորում, եթե ոչ մեկ կողքիդ չկա, ինձ հարցեր տուր, բայց դու ես անելու ամեն ինչ....դե մի քիչ, չէ շատ, խառնվեցի, որը միշտտ ինձ էնքանա խանգարում, ու բոլորն էդ են ասում, հետո սկսեցի, էդ ինչքան խառն էի, մինչ էդ էլ մի հատ ռիսկով արյուն վերցրեցի, ու էդպես օրս հաջող շարունակվեց...Սխալներ անում եմ, բայց էդ էլ կուղղվի...
Ուրախ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ իր հունով գնում է, ու լավ է լինելու՜...

----------

armen9494 (27.12.2011), erexa (28.12.2011), laro (28.12.2011), Quyr Qery (30.12.2011), Smokie (28.12.2011), unknown (28.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիր եկել եմ, որ իմ 2011 թվականի  ամփոփումն անեմ....*


Էս էնպիսի տարի էր, որ արժի՜, գնացի՞նք...Ուղղակի թեթև, մեծ իրադարձությունները նշելով, կգրեմ....

Ուրեմն տարիս էնքա՜ն հետքաքրիքր ու առեղծվածային էր, ու իսկապես եմ ասում :Shout: ....
Դե սոովորական ջերմ ու բարի Նոր Տարի, բայց առաջին անգամ տատիկենցս տանն էի, պապիկիս ու տատիկիս հետ,ու իմ ընտանիքս ինձ զանգել էր շնորհավորելու, հետո դե մի քանի օր հետ տուն էլ եկա, ու սկսվե՜ց....Ամբողջ տարին իմ համար անսովոր երևույթներ էին տեղի ունենում, որ լինումա չէ՞  ամիսների ու անգամ նոր տարվա ընթացքում  էլ  ասում են  պապայիդ, կամ մամայիդ ՝ քո աղջիկը լավնա՜, բլա բլաաա բլաաաա ....բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի առաջինն էր, ու ասնովոր, չանայծ բնական ...  իսկ  հետո, եկավ անցավ Նոր Տարին , եկավ Սուրբ Սարգիսի տոն, իմ համար հանգիստ ապրում էի, մեկ էլ էդ օրը էնքա՜ն մի հատ անսպասելի երևույթ եղավ իմ հետ, որ համ ծիծաղս էր գալիս էդ ժամանակ, էդ պահին, համ մենակ էի, համ էլ ամոթից ձեռքիս գլխարկը 100 տակ ծալել էի :LOL: , հետո եկավ գարուն, դժվար *Մարտ ամիսն* էր իմ համար, չգիտե՞մ օրագրումս էլ տխուր գրառումներ եմ արել, ու տարվա մեջ ամենածանր ու ամենատխուր ամիսը էդա եղել, որ մեջս ընկճվածություն կար...Բայց հետո քիչ քիչ անցավ, շնորհիվ մեծ ջանքերի, *շնորհիվ ջերմության ու հանգստության...*Հետո ծանոթացանք մի ընտքնիքի հետ, որտեղ պապայիս ընկերոջ աղջիկը՝ *Հասուլիկս էր*, ա՜խ ես էդ երեխուն էնքան եմ սիրում, որ սերս ամեն ինչից, ամենամեծ  բարձրունքից էլ վերա, չգիտե՞մ ես երեխաներ շատ սիրելով, էսքան շա՜տ ոչ մեկի չեմ սիրել, ու քիչ քիչ մեր կապն ամրապնդվում էր, ավելի շատ էի տեսնում , ու սիրում իրան., շատ շաաատ.....Ու անցնում էին ուսանողական վերջին ամիսներս, պատրաստվում էի քննություններիս,  եկավ արդեն ավարտելու ժամանակը, էդ էլ անցավ, հետո իմ ամենամոտ, չնայած հիմա էլ կողքիս էլ չի, ընկերուհուս նշանդրեքն էր, որին էնքան էի ուրախացել, ու ող երաջնիկ ու պայծառ լինի Անուլիկսիս կյանքը, չնայած...դրան հաջորդեց ամառը, որը էնքա՜ն լեցուն էր գունավոր ու լուսավոր օերերով, որ էլ ասելու չի, ամեն տարի էլ լավ է անցնում, բայց էս մեկը՜ :Yahoo: ...Դե ինչպես ամեն տարի բոլորի մոտ, մեզ մոտ էլ, գալիս են արտերկրից հարազատաներ, ու գնում եք մի տեղ, հավաքվում  քաղաքից դուրս, ու էդպես շարունակ ամբողջ ամա՜ռ....... հետո եկավ ծով գնալու ժամանակաշրջանը, որին տրամադրված չէինք, բայց վերջին օրերի՜ն, գնացինք հասուլենց հետ, լրիվ տարբեր, մի քիչ էլ անսովոր ու խուճուճ էր, ամեն ինչ արագի մեջ ծովային հանգիստ էր, բայց լավն էր...Արդեն գալուց սկսվում էին անհաջողություններիս շարանը, որ ինքս էլ չգիտեի, իմ հետ հնարավոր են նման բաներ...Հոնց եկանք ճանապարհից արդեն հիվանդ էի, ու էստեղ երկար ժամանակ գրիպ էի՝ ամառ շոգ օրով, հետո եկավ Սեպտեմբերը, չնայած շատերի համար տոնական, իմ համար արդեն մեկ էր, ու ես աշխատանք էի փնտրում, ու շատ էի հոգնել, *Հունվար պատասխանը*,* էս երկու օրը* պատասխանը լսելուց :Sad:  :Not I: , ուերևի շատ էի  նեղվել  :Lol2:  էդպես միամիտ ընկա ու ոտքս ջարդեցի, ու տանն էի գեղեցիկ օրերին, երբ Երևանս տոնում էր իր անկախության 20 ամյակը, բայց էլի լավանցա՜, հետո նորից սկսվեց հիվանդ, արդեն գլաններ, ու չգիտեմ ինչեր, նաև շաատ ծնունդեր մամայինս, որի ժամանակ ծանոթացա ամենալվ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկի՝ Զառայի հետ, որին մինչ այսօր էլ սիրում եմ, էլի մորաքրոջ, ու եղբորս ծնունդեր, երկար երկա՜ր , բայց գլաններս դեռ շարունակում էին իրենց չար գործը....., հետո՜ առաջին անգամ էս երկու տարվա մեջ գնացի *Ակումբի երեխաների հետ ծանոթանալու*, էդ ինչ սիրուն օր էր, էդ ինչ լավն էր, էլ չկիսվեմ, գիտեք....եկավ հարցազրույցի օրը Ակումբում, որի պատճառով հավաքվել էինք, բայց պետք էլ չեկավ, ու քիչ քիչ զգում էի, էն որ *իմ ընկերությունը ակումբում մեծանում էի, ամրանում է, ու գտել եմ նրանց, ովքեր իսկապես ընկերներ են, լուրջ ու պարզ իմաստով.հպա՜րտ եմ , որ ունեմ ձեզզզ..*
Հետո, հետո էլ եկավ էն պահը, որ կյանքում իմ համար չէի մտածել, որ կարողա՞ էդքան պահը լրջանա՝ գլաններիս վիրահատությունը՝ բայց էդ էնքան թեթև էր իմ համար, որովհետև էդ պահին էլ, էդ օրերին էլ էնքան մարդ էր կողքիս, որ հաղթահարցի :Drinks: ...Հետո եկավ, եկավ *իմ երազանքի* իրականացման օրը, որին քանի ամիս էր սպասում էի, ու հետո երբ սկսեցի մոռանալ, եկավ իր իսկ * իրականցման օրը՜,* իսկ ծննդյանս օրը  արդեն իմ երազանքը կար, իրականացել էր, իսկ ինձ ի՞նչ էր մնում, ընկերներիս կողքիս լինելը, որոնց իրականում հարմար չէր հավաքույթի համար, իսկ վիրտուալում, զանգերով, ու նամակներով  էնքա՜ն մարդ էր կողքիս :Kiss: , էնքան մեծ մաղթանքներ էին իմ համար պատասրաստել հենց նույն օրը, 12 ին, որ *5 թեմա միանգամից,* տարբեր երեխեք, որ չէի սպասում, որ հետո *ինձ էլ պետք չէր ծնունդս նշել,*  իմ կողքին մեծ ջերմություն կար, ու ամբողջ օրս էդպես լեցուն էլ մնաց, հետո ձյուն էլ եկավ, այն էլ վայելեցի բակում, ձնագնդիյով :Vaii:  :Viannen 15: իսկ հիմա նոր տարի՜ :Ton:  :Santa: սպասում ենք, 2 օր մնաց քեզզզ...
*ԻՍկ ամբողջ տարվա մեջ էնքան հետաքրիր մարդկանց եմ գտել, ծանոթացել, չգիտե՞մ, խառը, զգացմունքային, առեղծվածային, ջերմ, հետաքրքիր, մեծ ու լուսավոր տարի էր, ու ինքը լի էր ամեն ինչով, ես որ չէի սպասում..... տեսնե՞ս էս մեկը ոնց կլինի, նապաստակից գոհ էի, էն էլ շաաաաաաաաատ...
ԻՍկ երեկ գնումների էինք, նոր տարվա գնումների, էնքան սիրուն էր ամեն ինչ,*...Որ արդեն սպասում եմ ՆՈր ՏԱրվան, այսօր էլ աշխատանքիս տեղը արդեն նշել ենք, ճանապարհել հինը :Drinks:  :Cool: , ու պատրաստվել նորին, չգիտեմ նորից ակնկալիքներ ունեմ,  շատ մեծ չեն, բայց ունեմ :Tongue: ....
Բա չունենայի երազանքներ..ես սիրում եմ երազանքներ......
*Գնացի, ուրախ տարի թող լինի ամենքիս համար, ու բոլորս էլ հասնենք մեր երազանքներին, կատարվի թող այն, ինչը ուզում ենք, ու նաև   առողջ լինեն բոլորը՜
Սիրում եմ բոլորիդ, լավ մնացեք, ինչքա՜ն կարողացել եմ, կսիվել ու թեթևացել եմ, գրել, ու ստեղծագործել եմ, անգամ  էս տարի առաջին անգամ պատմվածք եմ գրել, ու գոհ եմ ինձանից դեռ....ի՜նչ լավա կաք,ու կաս օրագրիկսս...*

*Հ.Գ աշխատեցի թեթև, իմ համար կարևոր ու մեծ իրադարձություններով պատմել տարիս, իսկ մանրամասն մեկա կա օրագրումս , հիմա էլ ամեն ինչը պարզ հիշում եմ, բայց այն նաև ունեմ էստեղ ՝ տվյալ օրով հանդերձ...*

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (29.12.2011), E-la Via (29.12.2011), Quyr Qery (30.12.2011), unknown (30.12.2011), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիրրր վաղը Նոր Տարինաաաաաաաաաաաա.Ուռաաաաա......


Ակումբցիներ ջաաաաաաաաաաաան շնորհավո՜ր թող լինի ամենքիդ գալիք Ամանորն ու Սուրբ ծնունդը, ես շնորհավորում եմ, որ վաղը միգուցե չհասցնեմ, ու ձեզ շնորհավորած լինեմ.....Չնայած ես ժամանակ կգտնեմ....
Ուզում եմ էս տարին ամենքիդ բերի էն նվիրական  երազանքի, մտածմունքի իրականացան օրը, ու  էն ինչին հասել եք էս տարի, գալիք տարում ավելի կատարելագործված տեսքով ,ավելի լավը, « թանկը » ձեռք բերեք.ինքը կբերի մեր ցանկությւոնները... ես արդեն սկսել եմ հավատալ..
Իմ մեծ սրտիկը շատ ավելինա ցանկանում, ուզում եմ երկա՜ր  երկա՜ր  գրել, էն ինչը կա սրտիս մեջ, բայց դուք էնքա՜ն մոտ եք իմ սրտին, որ հաստատ նրա միջով ցանակություններս տեսնում եք, ով էլ չի տեսնում, թող ասի, թաքուն կասեմ պմ-ով

Սիրում եմ բոլորիդ, ով ինձ հետա եղել, ով թանկա իմ համար, հենց հիմա ամենքդ հատ հատ մտածեք, որ բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եեեեեեեմ*

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (31.12.2011), Arpine (30.12.2011), E-la Via (06.01.2012), Inna (30.12.2011), unknown (31.12.2011), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագրիկ մոռացել եմ էլի, բա՞ տեսահոլովակը ամանորյա....իմ համար ամանորյա ամենզսիրելի երգը՜, որ ամեն տարի էլ հաճույքով լսում եեեեեմ այս օրերիիիի՜ն*





վերևի գրառման հեեեեեեետ :Acute: ..Բարի գիշեեեեեր :Lazy:  :Kiss: .

----------

armen9494 (31.12.2011), unknown (31.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիր էս տարվա առաջին գրառումսսսաաաաաաաա :Love: ....Ուռաաաաաաաաա.....Շնորհավոոոոոոոր 2012...


Լավ օր էր, լավ  նշեցի՜նք , նենց հավես էր, հենց 12-ը խփեց եղբորս աչքով արեցի :Wink: , ու վազեցի նվերները բերեցի, էնքա՜ն ուրախ էի, որ ոչ մեկ չէր սպասում, որ իմ անակնկալը ստացվեց, որ ես դիմացա մամային, որ նեղացել էր, բայց իմ անակնկալը չփչացրեցի, հանուն էս պահի, որ պատրաստվել էի, հանուն էն պահի, որ ուզում էի տեսնել էն փայլը, իմ ընտանիքի աչքերի, նրանց  ժպիտի- բայց եղբորս հիշացման շնորհիվ էր էս ամենը,  եթե չհիշացնեեր, ես շատ ուշ կհիշեի, գոնե հասցրեցինք :Yes: *Ապրեեեեեեես Հոով*- դե քո նվերն էլ, արդեն խոսք եմ տվել, գիտե՛ս :Kiss: ...*Ո՜նց եմ սիրում ձեզ, իմ գանձն եք*-
_Հ.Գ՝ էս խոսքը շատ են ասում, բայց ոչ ես, նենց որ իմ համար, էս խոսքը իր արժեքը չի կորցրել..._
Հետո, արագ թռնում էին ժամերը, կենացներ, որոնք էնքան եմ սիրում լսել, նամանավանդ, որ պապասա ասում, դե ախպերս էլ գնաց ընկերների հետ նշելու :Sad: , մնացինք երեքով, ու ուզում էինք պարել, մեկ էլ ծլնգգգ, բացեցինք մեր բակից պապայիս ամենամոտ ընկերը, որին ընտանիքով էլ սիրում ենք...ԼԱվ էր ինքը եեկավ, ասում են.
*- Եթե առաջինը տուն մտնում է տղամարդ, ու 1 ժամ մնում է, ուրեմն տունը հաջողություն է բերում*,- էդպես պապայիս ընկերը 1 չէ, 2 չէ, 5 ժամ մնաց :Jpit: , 5ին քնեցինք, արդեն շատ հոգնած էինք, ինքս  արդեն էնքան հոգնած էի, որ երգեր անգամ լսելու հավեսս կորել էր, էնքա՜ն շատ էի լսել...Բա հրավառությունները, որոնց վրա այնքան շատ եմ ուրախանու՜մ :Bux: ....Ինչքան շատ էին...ու պուպու՜շ...Բա նկարնե՜րս :Love:  :Blush: ...
Բայց էս տարի, մինչ Նոր ՏԱրին զանգեցինք մեր հարազատներին, որոնց հնարավոր չէր լինելու զանգել, ու նաև տատիկիս, ինքն էլ մի ադաթ հիշեցրեց.
*- Կարմիր լենթ կապեք լվացքի պարանին, կամ դռան վրա, որ հաջողություն գա տունը, որ ուրախ լինի տարին*,-  ես էլ սիրուն գտա կարմիր լենթը ու առաջին անգամ կապեցի ինքս :Love: , իսկ կապելիս էնքա՜ն երազանքներ թվեցի, էնքա՜ն հաճելի էր, չնայած արդեն կամաց կամաց սառում էի դրսում, բայց մեկա հաճելի էր...
Ուրախ օր էր, ուրախ անցավ, ժպիտներով լիքը, պապայիս ընկերը էնքա՜ն լավ մարդ է  իր հումորով, երեկ էնքա՜ն ծիծաղեցրեց :Lol2: , ու իրենց ժամանակվա բակից  ինքն ու պապան էնքա՜ն հին պատմություններ պատմեցին, որ ոչ մեկ չէր ծիծաղում, իսկ ինքս ինձ զսպել չէի կարողանում, հետո զգացի, որ մենակ ես եմ ծիծաղում :LOL:  :Blush: ...*ինչքա՜ն լավ է եղել էն ժամանակ, ինչքա՜ն լավ է անցել, ինչքան մաքրությու ն է եղել էէէն ժամաանակ*,- էս խոսքերը և իրենց, և արդեն իմ խոսքերն են, ես ինքս համոզվել եմ դրանում, մի հետաքրքիր առակ էլ պատմեց ,որը իր հայրիկն էր պատմել, բայց էդ չեմ մոռանա, որովհետև նման  պատմությունները կյանքի հետ կապված մեջս լավ են տպավորվում....
Ինչքա՜ն ուրախ եմ, հիմա :Yahoo: , այսօր չնայած մի քիչ ձանձրալի էր, առավոտյան, բայց հետո՜ քիչ քիչ, արդեն դարձավ ուրախ օր, ու նոր ենք եկել, տատիկենց էինք,  հետո էլի հյուր էինք գնացել, ու ամբողջ օրը հաղորդագրություններ :Kiss:  :Վարդ: , որոնց մեջ ընկերուհիներս, էնքան հաճելի խոսքեր էին գրել....
Չգիտեմ, շաաաաաաաաաաատ ուրախ եմ, ՆՈր ՏԱրին կարևորը շարունակվում է :Thumbup:  :Yahoo: ....:Tash


  երեկվանից լսում եմ.... :Love: ուխխխխ

Ի՜նչ լավա հասցրեցի գրել, պատմել, կիսվել օրագրիկս...՜էլի կգամ, դեռ այսքանն եմ հիշում կարևո՜ր.....

----------

armen9494 (02.01.2012), Lev (02.01.2012), Lusinamara (02.01.2012), unknown (02.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Նոր Տարին դեռ էստեղա՞...

Օրագիի՜ր  ուզում եմ էսպես նորից ժպտամ....*

 - _Թիթիզության գագաթնակետ...Նկար՝ անկեղծությունը երևում է հայելու մեջից_ :LOL: - Շուտ եմ ասել, գովազդա :Tongue: 


_Սա էլ Նոր Տարվա իմ նկարները, որոնք երեկ չէի ուզում դնել, այսօր էլ, բայց... ինձ հարազատա օրագիրս, ու էստեղ ավելի լավա տեսնեմ ինձ, ման գամ ու գտնեմ ժպիտն իմ այսօր կորցրած...._
*
Ես ժպիտներ բաժանեցի, իսկ ինձ ոչինչ էլ չմնաց այսօր....ուֆֆֆ....գոնե՞ նկարիցս ետ գար մի քիչ ...


Ուրախ ժպիտն իմ աչքերի տվեցի թափառական մի քամու,
Իսկ պատասխան նա թողեց ինձ տխուր հայացք իմ դեմքին...Ուֆֆֆ* 

Հ.Գ՝ _Բա հիմա ի՜նչ անե՞մ_

չէէ, ոնց ո՞ր նկարիս անվանում տալուց, արդեն էս վերջում, սկսեցի :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (02.01.2012), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Ես ինքս փչացնում եմ տրամադրությունս, ինքս էլ բարձարացնում..
Չգիտեմ, որտեղից կուտակած ժպիտ ետ եկավ ինձ, երևի նկարս ազդեց..
Բայց ինքս այսօր դարձա  եմ իմ ուրախության պատճառը...
Էհհ, աշխարհ, աշխարհ, հետաքրքիր, ու անակնկալներով լի աշխարհ..._
*Նո՜ր էջ, նոր է՜ջջ*
_
լավ երգով սկսենք մաքուր էջէրը...թե չէ հա իմ նկարներով եմ զարդարում_


 :Love: _հանդարտ, թեթև, հանգիստ..._

երեխեեք, սրա առաջի գրառումս անակնկալով ու գովազդովա :LOL:

----------

anahit96 (05.01.2012), armen9494 (02.01.2012), Lianik (02.01.2012), Quyr Qery (04.01.2012), Smokie (02.01.2012), unknown (02.01.2012), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիկ ջան, ջան, Մերին երգումա՜..
Նենց ուրախ եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմմ, ասեցի գրեմ օրագորումս, չնայած երրոդ գրառումսա, բայց ինչ անենեք, իմ օրագրկը չի՞ :Tongue: 




Էս երգը սիրում էի, լավ էր Արմենը դրեց, հիմա էլ լսում եմ, շատ անուշա երգում Նունեն...Էսօր էնքան ձանձրալի էր առավոտյան, որ արդեն հաամկարգչից հոգում ես, ու ոչինչ չկա անելու, նստում ես ու մուլտֆիլմ ես նայում, հանգիստ քո համար :Hands Up: , նոր տարվա օրով... գիտեք վատը որնա՞, որ չեն գալիս , չեն գալիս, մեկ էլ մնումա երկու օր, մեկ էլ՜, գնաաաաաաաաաաաա՜ց, իրար ետևից, լավա հասցնում ենք, էս էլ երկու տարիյա, էսպեսա լինում.... ափսոս մենակ Հասլուլս էսօր չի գալու, տեսնեմ էն սիրուն մռութը, իսկ վաղն էլ դասարանիս հետ պիտի լինեմ, համ դասղեկի տուն, հետո էլ* սառցադաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաշտ*, ուխխխխ, սպասում էի, ի՜նչ լավաա, մենակ մնումա գնամ :Smile: չնայած հնարավոր չի պապան իմ խաթրից դուրս գա, ու չանի ուզածս :Kiss: ...ափսո՜ս Հասս, ոչինչ մեկա մենք ենք գալու՜ :Love: 
Ուրախ օրեր մեզ հիմա, ու ամբողջ տարվա մեջ,սիրում եմ ձեզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզ....

----------

armen9494 (03.01.2012), Quyr Qery (04.01.2012), unknown (03.01.2012), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012), Նարե91 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Վաայ էս ինչքան կարոտա մեջս կուտակվել, քանի օրվաա՞....*

Սպասի սկսում եմ կարճ էն օրվանից, որ դասարանով պիտի հավաքվեինք, ու էս էլ երեք,չէ երկու տարի կլինի մասնակցում եմ, ու էնքան լավա անցնում, էս տարի էլ որոշել էինք դասղեկի տանից հետո գնալ սացադաշտ, ու մինչ գնալս էնքան վատ բան ստացվեց, ես գնում եմ, իսկ մեր տուն գալիս են հոյւրեր ,որոնց սպասել եմ, տատիկենքս ու իմ Հասուլիկս...կարևորը նա էր, որ հասցրեցի մռութը տեսնել, գրկել ու պաչինեեեեեեեր անել, ոնց էի էդ ճուտիկին կարոտել....
Հետո գնացի, դե ինչպես միշտ որտեղ որ հավաքվում էինք, բայց զգացի, որ երեխեքը տրամադրված չեն սացադաշտ գնալու, ինձ էլ հավեսից գցեցին, գնացինք դասղեկի տուն, ուրած անցավ, ու էլի մի հետաքրքիր պատմություն եկավ գլխներիս, դպրոցից մոացված նյութեր հիշեցինք, պատմեցինք, ու հիշեցրեցի, որ դասղեկս էս, այսինքն անցած տարվա համար որոշել էր քսանամյակները միասին նշել, բայց....աղջիկներից մեկն  ասեց, դե եկեք էս տարի նշենք, դասղեկն էլ թե եկեք հին նոր տարին նշենք  միասին, ես էլ ասեցի գոնե ռեստորան էլի՜, որ լավ ուրախանանք, քեֆ ան ենք, պարենք էլի՜...հարցը որոշված էր, մնում էր տեղյակ պահել ծնողկոմիտեյին, որի տունը մեր տան ճանապարհին էր, գնացինք, շնորհավորեցինք, որոշեցինք, իջանք ներքև, ու երեխեքից էլի միացան մեզ, ու քանի որ սացադաշտը գցել էինք մեկ ուրիշ օր, քանզի շատնալուն պես, նորից որոշումը փոխեցինք, ու....ու մի քիչ տանջվելուց հետո ճանապարհ ընկանք...
Արդեն սառցադաշտում ենք, ես տրամադրված, որ սահելու եմ, ու շաաաաաաաաատ լավ է անցելու, ամեն տարի էս օրերեին գնում ենք դասարանով, ու էնքան լավ է անցնում, էս տարի փոփոխություններըը շատ էին...
Դե երկար պռոցեսից հետո, մտնում ենք սառցադաշտ, ու բոլորն էլ գիտեն, ովքեր գնացել են, թե ինչ ձանձալի պոցեսա դա, մինչ մտնելը, մտանք, ես զգում եմ, որ սաույցի վրա անհարմար եմ ինձ զգում, բայց որ ես հենց մտնում եմ, էնքան լավ եմ ինձ զգում, որ ոչ մեկին չեմ էլ սպասում, սահում եմ էնքան մինչև հոգնելս, որ հազիվ երկու անգամ կանգ անեմ, ախր , տեսա, որ անհարմարություն կար, նորից նայեցի, ուղղեցի անհարթությունները, բայց էն չի,,...
Անցավ երկու րոպե, բոլորը սահում են, անգամ նրանք, աանց գլուխս գովելու, որոնց անցած տարի ինքս եմ սովորեցրել, դե ես էլ ելի- ելի գնում եմ, բայց մեկա սրտանց չի, մեկ էլ դդդմմմմմփփփ, Մերին ընկաաաաավ, դե օգնեցինք, վեր կացա, ու մեկա ախր բողոքում եմ, ինձ հսարմար չեն չմուշկներս, իմ համարն է, բայց էն չիիիիիի, էլի վախվորած սահում եմ, որ էդ էլ չի եղել, ըմկել եմ, բայց մեջս վախ չի եղել, մեկ էլ էլի՜. էս անգամ նենց դդդմփփ, որ գլուխս արդեն ուժգին, սրանից աաջվանից ուժգին հարված սառույցին, դուք պատկերացրրեք եղբորս չմուշկներով իմ մոտ գալը, ու մնացած չորս հոգու , երեք հոգի էլ վերևից են գոռում Մերի՜, ու մի խումբ մարդ իմ կողմը...
Դե մինչև ոտքի ելա, բոլորը խառնվել էին, համ լաց էլ լինում, համ ծիծաղում, մեկ էլ բժշկի գալուց հետո, իմանալուց հետո, որ ես լավ եմ, ուղղակի ուժեղ հարված է եղել,  բոլորը որոշում են, որ չէ ինչ էլ լինի, մենք չենք սահելու, եթե Մերին նստելու է, ու համոզում են, թե եկեք տուն գնանք, բոլորին ուղարկեցի սահելու, ու երկու րոպե հետո ինքս էլ մեղավոր դեքով նայեցի եղբորս.
- Հով, ուզում եմ սահեմ, լավ էլի՜.
- Չէ, ուզում ես երրոդն էլ ընկնես, տուն չարդվախ հասնենք,- ինքս էլ հասկանում էի, ու արդեն վախենում էի, մեկ էլ եղբայրս պուճուրիկի նման բռնեց ձեքս, ու մտանք սացադաշտ....հիմա վախենում եմ, բայց զարմացած եմ ինձ վրա, ոնց ես ընկա, ու բոլորը գալիս հերթով դա են ասում.
- Մեր ախր, ոնց ընկար, դու լավ ես սահում, անգամ բժշկի ասելուց հետո, որ գոնե մասնագետի հետ սահի, ու իմ չէ պատասխանից հետո, մասնագետն ինքը ասեց, լավ էլ սահումա, ուղղակի սխալա ոտքը դրել., ու...Էս անգամ էլ չբնկա, ու սկսեցի քիչ քիչ ուժ հավաքել, չվախենալ, ու արդեն արագ էի սահում...ժամանակը վերջացել էր, դուրս գալ չէի կարողանում, բոլորը պատչաստ էին, իսկ Մերի՜ն...
Դե արդեն տուն ենք գալիս, ուրախ, ես զարմանքով, նկարվեցինք, պուպուշ պուպուշ, ժպիտներով...դե՜. լավ դնում եմ, մեկա օրագիրս շատ մարդիկ չեն այցելում...

ուրախ ու երջանիկ օրերից հատված, _սառույցի վրա էլ նկար կար, էդ էլ մեկ ուրիշ օր...ամոթնելա իմ համար...շատ եմ ուրախացել, օրագրիկս դարձրել եմ սեփական նկարներիս համար..._




*մոռացա ասել , մեջտեղիննա Մեմեն*
դասղեկս մեզ երեքիս տեսավ ասումա .
* - էս ինչքան ձյունանուշիկներ են եկել*


Արրդեն տուն ենք եկել, ու իմացա, որ մեր մեքենաներից մեկը ավթովթարի է ենթարկվել, դե պատկերացրեք վախս, ու խառնված դեմքս, Փառք Աստծո ոչ մեկն էլ մեքենայում վնասվածքներ չէր ստացել....
Իմանալով որ բոլորը :ավ են, նոր ինքս էլ հանսգտացա, բայց ինքս էլ կարող էի լինել էդ մեքենայում, բայց էդ պահին չուզեցի...Ասում եմ չէ՞..
Իսկ հաջորդ օրը՜ Հասուլիս գնացինք տեսնելու, ոնց էր կարոտել հրեշտակս...Գրկիցս չէր իջնում, բա նվերը տեսնելուց ոնց ուրախացավ...
Նստելա կողքիս, ուշադիր զննումա, ու որ ինքս իր եկած օը տանից դուրս եկա, ասեցի չկարոտես շուտ կգամ, մոտեցել է մամայիս, ու ասել.
*- Գիտեք, որ ես արդեն սկսում եմ, ոնց որ Մերիին կարոտել*,- իրենց տանն էլ նստել է կողքիս, նայեց նայեց.
*- Մեր, քո հասրանքիքին ինձ կկանչես չէ՞*,- թե ինչի տվեց էդ հարցը, ինչու մտքով անցավ :Blush: ,
*- Հա Հասուլս, բա ոնց, բայց էդ օրվան շատ կա համովս,*
*- Հաա, գիտեմ, կարևորը ես գալու եմ չէ*՞,- էնքան հաստատ ասեց, որ ես զգացի, որ ասածներս ինքը էնքան լավ է ֆիքում իր մեջ, ամեն ինչին էնքան ուշադիր է, որ ինքս էդքան ուշադիր չեմ, անգամ սիրածս մաստակը գիտի, իսկ ինձ թվում էր երբ երկար ժամանակ չի տեսնում մոռանում է, իր մայրիկն էլ ասում է էնքանա կարոտում նկարներդ նայումա, ու համակարգչի էկրանն է համբուորում երբ նկարդ է տեսնում...Ես գոհ, Հասուլիցս կարոտս աած, գնացինք քուրիկիս ծննդյան օրը Հունվարի չորսին, տանը չէր, եկավ,. չէր սպասում, ու ամեն տարի էլ ինքը հշծննդյանս օրը հիշելով շնորհավորում է, ես էլ գնում եմ հենց էն օրը Նոր Տարին շնորհավորելու, որ ծնունդն էլ լինի,- էնտեղ էլ հրչաշալի անցնելու հետո, նորից հյուր մորքրոջս տուն, որտեղ էլի շաատ լավ անցավ, ամբողջ ամառ շուտ շուտ տեսնվում էինք, քանի որ մեր արտերկրի հյուրերը էնտեղ էին, ու էնտեղից էլ նոր հոգնած տուն, հենց էնտեղ էր ինձ Մաշինկա ասող եղբայրս, որին սիրում եմ շատ, չնայած անունը հոգեառ եմ դրել, էնքան է ջղայանացնում, հոգուդ հետ խաղում, ինքն է որ լավ լավ ֆիլմեր է ասում, ոււ հավեսով նայում եմ...
Մեկ էլ էսօր, իրենք ահակին մեծ թվովո եկան մեր տու՜ն, ուռաաաաաաաա՜....Ամենալավն էն էր, երկար մնացին, հենց եղբայրս ու իր մեզղանից էլ մեծ քույրիկը, որին էլի սիրում եմ, էնքան ծիծաղեցինք, մեծերով իրեն էին ուրախանում, մենք էլ մերոնցով. ու էլի սկսվեց. ուզում էր նեռվերս ուտել չէր ստացվում, գնում գալիս հհա հոգիս ոտում էր, էնքանա խոսացել մինչ հիմա մտքումս են ասածները, բայց ,մեկա շատ եմ սիրում, էդպես էս օրս էլ վերջացավ ...Էնքան լավն էր էս օրս, թեկուզ տանն էինք, էնքան ուրախ էր...
Իսկ վաղը երջանիկ օր է կրկին, Սուրբ Ծնունդ, շնորհավորր լինի բոլորինս թող...
Չնայած վաղն էլ, դե հյուրեր ունենք, շատ,. բայց եկեղեցի գնալը ոնց եմ սիրում էդ օրվա...Սիրում եմ Սուրբ ծնունդը....
Երեք օրից էլ աշխատանքի եմ, հետո էլ հին նոր տարին կնշենք դասարանիս հետ ռեստորանում....ուխխխ,ոնց եմ սպաասելու՜...երևի կգնամ, դեռ հաստատ էլ չեմ որոշել...բայց ուզում եմ...չգիտեմ....
Ուրախ Սուրբ Ծնունդ օրագրիկիս մշտական ընթերցողներին, ու բոլորի՜ն....

Մի քիչ սխալներով էին, տնավարի էր, բայց հոգնած եմ, ինչքան կարողացել եմ օրագրիկս...գոնե տարիներ ետո հասկանամ ինքս ինձ....*Երկար ու մեծ կուտակում էր....
Բայց ուրախ ու ջերմ օրեր էին....ինչ ուրախ եմ հիմա՜...*

----------

Ameli (13.01.2012), armen9494 (05.01.2012), Arpine (14.01.2012), E-la Via (06.01.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (17.01.2012), laro (05.01.2012), Quyr Qery (08.01.2012), unknown (06.01.2012), Նարե91 (09.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Կյանքը երբեք իր գույները չի կորցնում...*- հետաքրքիրա չէ՞ ստորագրությունս, որը չի համընկնում իմ ավատարի հետ, կյանքը իր  գույները չի կորցնում, իսկ ավատարս կորցնում է...
Բայց մի բան ասե՞մ, մեկ մեկ նենց հաճելիյա էս* սևն ու սպիտակը*, էդ ո՞նց որ խտացնի էն գույները, որ կան մեջս, կուտակի դրանք մի թաքուն տեղ իմ ներսում,  որ մի օր բացեմ ու ժպտամ....
Չէ՜, սրա համար չէի եկել, ու ընդհանրապես եկել էի, որ գրեյի, բայց որ աչքս ընկավ ավատարիկիս ու ստոևագրությանս, չէր համընկնում, չնայած որ  մոտ էր հուգուս :Wink: ...
Տխուր էլ չեմ, ուղղակի հավեսս տվեց...


Էս տարի առաջին աշխատանքային օրս էր, էլի ինչպես միշտ լի՜ կոմպլիմենտներով...
Չգիտեմ, նենց հավեսով եմ գնում, ու դրա համար եմ ուրախ ամենաշատը, որ զզվելով, պարտավորված չեմ գնում, ես հաճույքով եմ աշխատում....
Զարմացած եմ առավոտը ո՞նց արթնացա, մեկ անգամվա զարթուցիչից, ինչքա՜ն հավես կար մեջս, ինչքա՜ն ուրախ էի....
Ախր ճանապարհին ինչի՞ վրա եմ շատը զարմանում, բոլորը էնպես ուշադիր են նայում, ո՞նց որ լուսնից մարդա իջել, կամ էլ ես այլմոլորակային աղջիկն  ովաաաա՜ :Shok: սենց ու սենց դեմքեր :Love: կամ միախառնված :Tongue: .....

Եսի՜մ, հետո էլ հենց տեղ եմ հասնում, մեկ էլ գնա՜ցցց.
*- Վայ, Մերի ջան, էս ի՞նչ ձյունանուշիկա, դու լավ ճաշակ ունես, սիրուն ես հագնվում*,- ու էսպես շարունակ շատերը, եթե շարունակեմ կնշանակի գլուխ եմ  գովում, _որը տանել չեմ կարողանում_ :Bad: _ես  հոգնած տուն եմ գալիս ոչ թե աշխատանքից, այլ շրջապատող մարդկանց խոսքերից_... բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե ոչ մեկ ոչինչ չասեր էլ,  էդ էլ մի քիչ տարօրինակ կլիներ, բայց որ մի քիչ  քիչ  ասեին երես չէի առնի՜ :Tongue:  :Blush: ...
*Նե՜նց ուրախ օր էր, պայծա՜ռ, լուսավոր, ակումբն էլ կարոտել էի շատ, ձեզ էի կարոտել, եկա ու չտեսի նման մտա օրագրերը կարդալու...
*
*Սիրում եմ ձեզ ինձ շրջապատող մարդիկ,  ուզում եմ կյանքում ինձանից անգամ մեկ րոպե հեռու չլինեք, ես կորած կլինեմ առանց ձեզ, դուք եք օրս ժպիտով դարձնում, դրանից էլ ինքս ուզում եմ մի՜շտ ժպիտ բաժանեմ բոլորիդ, որ փոխադարձությունը դատարկություն չծնի՜....
*


_Գնացի ընթերցողներս, մնացե՛ք ժպիտով, հիշեք մեկը կաաա՜, ձեզ շատա սիրում...Բոլորիդ երջանիկ օր վաղը..._

----------

armen9494 (10.01.2012), Quyr Qery (09.01.2012), unknown (10.01.2012), varpet (09.01.2012), Նարե91 (09.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Բարև*_...երբեմն էս բառերը կարող են կարոտ լինել....Այսինքն լինի էնպես, որ մենք կարոտած լինեք «բարև» բառը,- չէ, հիմա ինքս կհակասեմ ինձ, ոնց էս վերջերս միշտ, տխուրը գրում եմ, որ հավեսս հանեմ, ու սկսում եմ հակասել, որ չմտածե՛ք.
-  Էլի տխրեց այ՜ մարդ, ուֆֆֆ....
Թող ոչ մեկդ էդ կարոտը չունենաք, ինքս էլ չունեմ, ուղղակի ուզում էի գրել.
- Բարև օրագրիկ,- ու դեռ չգրած, էս թախիծի ամպը պատեց...եսի՞մ...
էս վերջերս կիսատ թախիծա իմ մոտ գալիս, ու նույնքան արագ էլ ցրվում, ցնդվում իմ մեջ...Ես ինքս նման երկար թախիծ ունեցել եմ, որ գրառմանս մեջ մենակ տխուր բառեր են եղել, այսօր հավես կա թախիծով լցվելու, բայց չեմ ուզում անցկացրած իմ ժպիտով լի օրը ներկել սևով, անգույնով, դատարկով..._....Չեմ անի՜ :Tongue: 

*Հ.Գ՝ Ի՞նչ խառն էի.*...Շունչ քաշեմ, ու սկսեմ...թե՞ չսկսեմ...
Հոգնել եմ, անընդհատ կյանքի պատոմություն գրելուց, գրելուց, գրելուց...
Ուրիշ շունչ էի ուզում ստեղծել, բայց էսօր տենց էլ սկսեցի, բայց էն չի ՝էէ...
*Ախր օրս լիա հետաքրությոամբ, կենսախնդությամբ,լույսով, իսկ ես...ես օրվա մեջ արդեն քայլելիս ինչը մտքիսա գալիս, ասում եմ, այ սա էլ օրագրային հիթա լինելու...*
բայց...բայց ...բայց....
Մի բան եմ հիշել, որ մտածել եմ այօսր պատմելու եմ...Աշխատանքից տատիկենց իջա, նենց հավես ունեյի, կարոտել էի...Ուրեմն գնում եմ, ականջակալներս ականջներիս :Love:  ու  զգում եմ մեկը ուշադիր նայումա, ու ես էնքան ջղայինացած եմ լինում օրվա մեջ մարդկանց վրա, որ էլի չնայեցի, ու առաջ գնացի, մեկ էլ ականջակալներս հանում եմ, որ տուն մտնեմ, տեսնեմ պապիկս
*- Այ բալա ջան, էնքան գոռացի, հոգնեցի*,-  էլ բարձր, էլ  ցածր պապաիս գոռացել էր, իսկ ես :LOL: 
Հետո տուն եմ գալիս, մեկ էլ մեկը բարևեց, ու էնքան ցրված էի, ահակին քայլեցի, նոր հիշեցի ով էր, ու մատծում եմ.
- Ախր ժպտը ծանոթ էր , ու հիշում եմ է, մարդաշատ տեղում եմ տեսել, խանութա չէ, աշխատանքիս տեղնա չէ՞, աաաաաաաաա, վարսավիրանոցում, իմ վարսահարդարի օգնականն էր :LOL: - ասում եմ, ես էլ ծերացա :This: ու էսօր էլի կարևոր մի բան եմ մոռացել, որ ստեղ ասել են, իսկ ես ::}: 
Մի բան էլ ասեմ, ու....ուրեմն էսօր որոշել էի համ դպրոցական ժամանակվա վինետկան տանեյի, համ ուսանող, (դե էս տարվա էլի՜), ու գնացել եմ, բոլորը նայում են, կարծիք հայտնում ու շատերն էս տարվանն էին հավանում, չէ, սպրոցականի մեջ տգեղ չեմ, ուղղակի ես չեմ, ոնց որ, բայց ինձ էդպիսին հիշում եմ, չեմ մոռացել, ուղղակի անսովորա, մեկ էլ ավագա քույրս վերցրեց.
- Վա՜յ, դու դպրոացական ժամանակ էս ինչքա՜ն սիրուն ես եղել, ինչքան* համեստ ես*,  ուսանող ժամանակ էլ լավն ես, բայց   ստեղ չարաճճի աչքեր են, խենթ, իսկդպրոցականը՜ ... էնքան պարզ, չգիտեմ, հայացքս չեմ կարողանում կտրել, հլը նայի՜, մենակ տուշ, ու ոչի՜նչ, ինչքա՜ն նուրբ ես, ունքե՜րդ,  աչքերդ ծով են, նայում եմ, ու անընդհատ ուզում են նայել, չեմ ուզում հայացքս փախցնեմ, կամ փակեմ մի կողմ դնեմ....ու էսպես երկար, բայց էնքան հաճելի էր, էնքան ատրբեր էր, իսկ ես նայում ու անընդհատ  :Blush: ,- հավատս չէր գալիս, չնայա՜ծ ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ սիրում :Tongue: 
Իր խոսքերը միշտ էլ կհիշեմ, հեռու լինեմ էստեղից,  թե մոտ իրեն :Kiss: ...
Հաա, բա այսօր տուն եմ գալիս, մեկ էլ եղբայրս դրսից եկավ.
*- ՄԵր մի բան ասե՞մ, հեռվից նայում եմ, ասում եմ էս սիրուն աղջիկը տեսնես ո՞վա, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ դու ես, հետո ասեցի Մերին յուբկա չի հագնում է՜, հետո էլի տեսա դու ես....* :Love: 
էլի ա նման դեպք եղել, որ իմ հարազատ եղբայրս ինձ չի ճանաչել, ու զարմացած երկար նայելա, ու ինքը հազարից մեկա ինձ հաճոյախոսություն անում, դրա համա՜ր...
- *Հով, որ հարստանամ կեսը քոնաա, ուղիիղ կեսը, շատը՜*
*Մեկ էլ պատրաստվում եմ 13-ին ռեստորանին ու՜խ, ոնց եմ պարելու՜, տաշի՜՜՜...եթե՞ գնամ....հավեսա .....սիրուն կյանքա, էլի՜*
Գնացի էէ, շատ խոսեցի :Blush:

----------

armen9494 (10.01.2012), unknown (11.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Կյանքում չեմ փորձել դատարկության, տխրության  մեջ անսիմաստություններ գտնել, ես աշխատել եմ դրանք լցնել գույներով, պարզ ու հստակ, մաքուր ու անեղծ...Որովհետև դրանք էլ կյանքի մասնիկն ու իմաստն են, դրանք պետք է  լինեն, որ զգանք մեզ, ինքներս մեզ...
Չգիտե՞մ ուրիշների համար երևեցելա, թե ոչ, իրենք զգացել են դա, թե ոչ, բայց ինքս իմ մեջ դրա մեծ ուժը զգացել եմ, ես ինքս ինձ վրա զգացել եմ էն ուժը, որով փորձել եմ լցնել կյանքը ուրախով, ու լիությամբ...
Չգիտե՞մ..... կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ  լինումա, տխուր էլ կլինենք, ուրախ էլ, ու հիմա մի տեսակ ո՞նց որ անզգայացած լինեմ, չեմ զգում տխրություն, էդ լավա, ու ես էն մեծ տխրության ու ցավի հետ չեմ, թող հեռու կորչի, եթե լսումա ինձ, կատեմ իրան, եթե կգա.... ես փոքր , աննշան  մելանխոլիայի հետ եմ, որ ուզում եմ գցի ինձ մտքերով, որ կորցնեմ մի քանի րոպեյով ինձ, հետո նորից վերադառնամ պայծառ կյանք...
Երևի էդ նրանիցա, որ երկար ժամանակա ժպտում եմ, ու մենակ էդ հերիքա, որ անզգայացնի զգայարաններից մի որոշ մասը...
Հիմա էլ ժպտում եմ, ուրախ եմ, ոչինչ չեմ կորցրել, ոչ մեկի չեմ կորցրել,  ինքս  տեղում եմ, լավ եմ, բայց ուզում եմ, որ իմ կողքին գտնվող մարդկանց էլ ժպիտիցս փոքր ամպիկ հասնի, որ պարուրվեն էդ ժպիտով, ապրեն երկար ու երջանիկ....
Անուշաա, քո հետ եմ, չտխրես, լավա լինելու՜...._



_Նորից էս երգն էր, որ մեջս տողեր արթնացրեց, գրելու կարոտ.... եսի՞մ...
Բառերը իմ հետ կապ չունեն, բայց սիրում եմ, էս երգի հնչյունների տակ հեշտությամբ եմ մտածում, գրում, մատներս մտքերիցս արագ են սլանում, դրա համար էլ սխալ եմ գրում, ու չեմ հասցնում գրել այն, ինչն իմ մեջա հիմա, չնայած փորձել եմ..._

----------

armen9494 (11.01.2012), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), unknown (11.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ինձ փոքր հանգստությունա պետք, հենց հիմա, ու  էս պահին...
էլ ոչինչ չի օգնում, թեթևություն եմ ուզում, էնքան ծանրացած եմ...
Հոգիս սավառնելա ուզում...




երանի մոտ լիներ էս թռիչքը, ամպերը այս կաթնագույն, մաքուր ու նուրբ...ուֆֆֆֆ...

----------

armen9494 (13.01.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (17.01.2012), Inna (13.01.2012), Lusinamara (13.01.2012), Quyr Qery (14.01.2012), unknown (13.01.2012), varpet (13.01.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Նարե91 (14.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Ասում են՝*  եթե երազանք ունես, ու կատարվել է, նորը պահիր, իսկ թե մի երազաքնիդ շատ ու սրտանց ես սպասում, այն կատրավում է....

*
Երազաքս իրականացավ, նորը ունեմ, իսկ թե ինչքան էի երեկվա օրվան սպասում, զգացնել տվել եմ, և ինձ և շատերին...*

Երեկվա օրս հրաշքների շարքին ավելացավ, մինչ այդ էնքա՜ն շատ էի սպասում, որ հանկարծ իմացա, որ հնարավորա չգնամ, բայց մինչ այդ որոշված էր, գնալու էի, տրամադրությունս միանգամից անկում ապրեց, քիչ էինք, ու իմաստ չուներ, բայց *չէ* խոսքին քիչ անց փոխարինեց * հա*-ն, ու ես ուրախ էի, չնայած  հաջորդ օրն էլ ոչ տրամադրություն, ոչ հավես ունեյի...


Դասարանով որոշել էինք հավաքվել, էլի եմ ասել, 13-ին, որոշել էինք, մինչ այդ անցած տարվա համար դասղեկս ուզում էր 20 ամյակները միասին նշեյինք, չստացվեց, մենք էլ սա որոշեցինք...ու....այդ օրը եկավ...



Վարսավիրանոցում էի, մեկ էլ մյուս դասընկերուհիս եկավ, ընկերուհու հետ էր, ու մինչ պատրաստվում էի, էնքա՜ն ծիծաղեցինք, հին ու նոր հիշեցինք, որ վարսահարդարներն էլ մեզ հետ ծիծաղում էին, ու ասում :LOL: .
*- Հալալա ձեզ, ձեզ նայում ենք, ու ասում, մենք էլ մեծացանք, մենք մեծ ենք ձեր կողքին*,- բոլորը երիտասարդ աղջիկներ էին, բայց դե գիտենք, ամենքս մեր տարիքն ունենք,- դե հետո տուն եկանք, որ արդեն ժամն էր մոտենում...
Ժամը մոտեցավ, Մեմեն  պատրաստ էր, իրա մաման էլ, էնքա՜ն լավ էր, որ մենակ չէի.... ես պատրաստ չեմ նման տեղեր մենակ գնալու, էն էլ իմ դասարանի հետ, ես հանգիստ եմ զգում ինձ իմ հրեշտակի հետ...
Դե դասղեկիս ու ծնողկոմիտեյի հետ միասին գնացինք, սիրտս տեղը չէր գտնում, լարված էի ու անհանգիստ....տեղ էինք հասել,  մեկ էլ մնացածները եկան, բոլորը աղջիկներ, ու իմացանք, որ տղաներից էլ միանալու են :Yahoo: , մինչ այդ գիտեյինք, որ չեն գալու, :Sad: ու այդ պատճառով էլ գնալ չէին ուզում,  բայց հետո ուրիշները միացան, մեր  մյուս դասընկերները...
Ու թե ինչքա՜ն հավես ու լի անցավ, չեմ կարող բացատրել...
Եթե երկու րոպե իմ դեմքից ժպիտա իջեեել....չգիտե՜մ, նստել էինք, իսկ ծնողները հիանում էին, ասում էին.
*- Ինչքա՜ն սիրուն եք էսօր, ապրե՛ք, որ չնայելով ո՞վ կգա չի գա. դուք հավաքվեցիք, ապրե՛ն պապաները, որ թողեցին*,- ու էդպսի խոսքեր, մեկ էլ եկավ կենացի պահը՜ , բոլորս միասին չխկացնում էինք բաժակները, ու զարմանում, որ անգամ մեր վերջին երեկոն էդպես չանցավ, ինչպես երեկ  ...ուռսաա՜...տաշի՜...
Մի կենաց  կար, որին ոչ թե սպասում էինք, այլ բոլորի սրտով էր.
*- Բոլորդ գտնեք ձեր կյանքի կեսին, ու արդեն ձեր կանանց, ու  ամուսինների հետ գաք, հավաքվեք, ու ուրախանաք*....մաաաամ :Good: 

Աղջիկները սիրուն, ասա նենց էլ ասում ես, 3ն էինք, տղաներն էլ 4-ը, բայց մեկա մենք լավն եեեեեեենք :Friends: 
*էնքա՜ն քաղցր ու  ոսկիիիի օր էր , որ ավարտը չէինք էլ ուզում....*
Նստել չէր լինում, պարում էինք, ուրախանում, երաժշտությունը իսկը ինքն էր, ու ինձ համար ամենասիրելի ռեստորանը դա է Երևանում, այն ամեն ինչով է տարբեր....

- ինչքա՜ն ուրախ էինք պարում էս երգի տակ, աշխարհը իրոք մերն էր երեկ...ուզումա քարկոծեք, սիրում եմ էս երգը՜...

Մինչ գնալներս տղաներից բողոքում էին.
*- Գիտենք ամաչելու եք, նստեք, ու չպարեք*,- մենք էլ հակասումներով ու ապացույցով ցույց տվեցինք ինչքա՜ն ենք ուրախանալու, էդպես էլ եղավ :Wink: ....
* էնքա՜ն էինք պարել, որ պատրաստ էինք մինչ առավոտ ուրախանալ միասին* :Dance: ...
Անգամ պահ եկավ մրցելու զույգերով մենք մեզ,  զույգերով տանգո պարում :Blush:  :Blush: , հետո էլ եկավ սերտակի՝  հունական , պարելու ժամանակը, էդ երաժշտությունն էր, իսկ հայերը չգիտեյին, որ ով  ինչ հայկական շարժում  գիտեր անում էր, մենք էլ համախմբվեցինք, աղջիկներով բռնեցինք իրար ձեռք տղաներին էլ ցույց տվեցինք, ու գնա՜ց.... մեկ էլ նկատենք որ սեղանների մոտ նստած մարդիկ մեզ ծափաահարում են :Clapping:  մենք էլ ավելի պուոպուշ էինք պարում...
Ինչքա՜ն զարմացած էինք ,որ նման անկազմակերպ դասարանը վերջապես հավաքվեց մի օր, էսքա՜ն ուրախացավ, ու լցրեց օրը...
Չգիտե՞մ էնքան երջանիկ էի, որ չափ ու սահման չկար, ու *որոշվեց, ամեն տարի էս օրը, ու ընդհանրապես երբեմն կարելիյա գնալ, հաավքվել, առանց նայելու կգան, չեն գա, ու ուրախանալ.....*
Աստված իմ եթե երեկվա էսքան երջանկությունը տեսել եմ, ուրեմն երջանիկ մարդ եմ, չգիտե՞մ նենց հոգնած ենք տուն եկել, ու ուշ :Blush:  որ մինչև հիմա դեռ հոգնած եմ, ու գրում եմ...
*Սիրում եմ քեզ դասարանս, որ կաս, որ լավն ես դարձել, սիրում եմ բոլորի՜ն, ովքեր կային երեկ...ու մի քանիսիսն էլ, որ բացակա էին...*
Անգամ չգիտեմ ի՞նչ եմ բաց թող..... շաաատ նկարվել ու պարել ենք, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ հիշում, ու՞մ էր պետք ինչ որ բան ուտել, մեզ մեր երջանկությունն էր հերիք, էդ էր լցնում սրտերը մեր ջերմությամբ, ջան ու ջիգյարով...
Անգամ իմ Հասուլի հորքուրին տեսա :Smile: , ուրախացավ ինքն էլ, ես էլ, ինք էլ էր եկել ուրախանալու ընկերների հետ...
Չգիտեեեեեեեեեեեեմ, նկարներով բացատրեմ մնացածը՜ :Yahoo:  :Ծաղիկ: 

մի քիչ շատ կդնեմ ,որ պարզ երևա

 *պարում ենք բոլորսսսսսսս, դե  էստեղ ՈՉ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ...*

* էստեղ  մենակով անմահացել եեեմ ՝*  


*այ նոր Մեմեն  ու իր   հրեշտա՜կը*՝ 


*երեք դասընկերուհիներո՜վ *  ՝ 

* տոնածառն ու ինքը՜*՝    




ասել եմ, չէ՞, իմ օրագրիկը էս տարի ալբոմա դարձել սեփական օգտագործման համար...ամոթաաաաաաաա, բայց....բա չտեսնե՞ք
Ադմինիստրացիային՝ *ներողություն նկարներս չարաշահելու համար...
*
*
Հետո էլ միասին տուն, ու հանգիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիստ....*

Հ.Գ. սխալ գրելուս համար կներեք....օրագրիկ դու էլ....

----------

armen9494 (14.01.2012), Arpine (14.01.2012), erexa (15.01.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (17.01.2012), Lusinamara (14.01.2012), Quyr Qery (14.01.2012), unknown (15.01.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Նարե91 (15.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Եկել եմ, բայց չգիտեմ էլ ինչի՞...
Որովհետև ասելիք չունեմ, պատմելու ոչինչ չկա...
Մենակ մի բան կա ասելու, վայելում եմ հանգիստս մեկ օրյա՜ բա՞ էս արևից չլիներ վայելեինք ջերմ ջերմ, բայց էս արձակուրդ չի, չէ՜ , ուղղակի  էս քանի օրը հոգնած եմ եղել, ու շունչ քաշել էլ չէր  ստացվում , իսկ այսօ՜ր...... եթե մեկ ուրիշ ժամանակահատված լիներ, մեկ ուրիշ օր, ես ինձ պատերով կտայի, մենակ նրա համար, որ կիրակի տունն են մնում
Դե ես հոգնում եմ ձանձրույթից, ես ուրախություն եմ սիրում, ինչքա՜ն էլ տանը ուրախ լինի, գոնե էդ մեկ օրը ուզում եմ դուրս գալ ընտանիքիս հետ...
Բայց այսօ՜ր.....սիրում եմ հոգնածությունս, հետո էլ այն լրացնելս հանգստով.....
Եսիմ, կյանքա էլի՜, ապրում ենք....Ծերունական խոսքեր....
Բայց շատ ուրախ եմ էէէ....երեխեք վարկանիշների համարխորին շնորհակալությունս_

հանգստություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ





*.Հ.Գ ՝ Հիշեցում- ուրախություն, պայծառություն ներկում եմ - վարդագույնի նուրբ երանգով...
                                                         Հանգստություն, թախիծ - կապույտ, թանաքագույն*

----------

armen9494 (15.01.2012), erexa (15.01.2012), Lusinamara (17.01.2012), Quyr Qery (16.01.2012), unknown (15.01.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիր, արդեն բարի գիշեր, երկու անգամ փորձեցի պատմել, մեկը լույսերի վթար, մյուսը սկայպով զանգ, մնաց վաղը...էհհհ...

Հ.գ՝  գնացի, է. մեկա ուրախ եմ, ասա վաղը շատ չլինի :Tongue:

----------

armen9494 (17.01.2012), Quyr Qery (17.01.2012), unknown (17.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Եթե աշխարհում ամենաերջանիկ աղջկան փնտրեք, շատ ման չգաք....ես էստեղ եմ*


Չե՞ք պատկերացնի ինչքա՜ն ուրախ եմ, չէէ, էսքան ուրախ դեռ չեմ եղել, կամ էլ եղել եմ *աշխատանքիս առաջին օրը*, բայց էս ուրիշա՜...
Ինձ համար հանգիստ աշխատանքի տեղն էի, ու որ լինելու առիթը՝ վաղը պիտի լիներ, զանգելուցս հետո՜...Զանգ եկավ մեր բաժին.
-_ Հա, Մերին էստեղա, հիմա կողքիսա, հա լավ, կասեմ_,- մտածում եմ էդ ընթացքում.
- Այ մարդ, ախր ինձ էստեղ չեն զանգում, ո՞վա ինձ ուզում, ինչի՞ համար,- մեկ էլ.
- _Մերի ջան իջնելու ես 1.30 կադրերի բաժին, որ աշխատանքիդ, հրամանիդ համար խոսեք....._

Չէէէ, էսքան շուտ չէի սպասում , ես ա՞խր չէի մտածում, ու ուրախությունս էնքան շատ էր, որ խճճված հարցեր էի մտածում, ո?նց եղավ, ախր դեռ պիտի զանգեյի, դեռ...

Ու եդպես եկավ էն ժամը, որ պիտի իջնեյի, մտա, մեկ էլ.
- _Քեզ ընդունում ենք աշխատանքի, որպես մանկաբարձուհու քույր պոլիկլինիկայում_ :Love: Ատսված ի՜մ....* էս խոսքերը մեջս չգիտեմ ինչքա՜ն մեծ հրառավռություններ էին ստեղծել* :Bux: , ես էդ պահին էլ չէի լսում, ոնց որ ::}: չէ, լավ խաբեցի, պայմանները լսեցի  իմ աշխատանքի, որ վաղվանից կտեղափոխվեմ էնտեղ, որտեղ հենց բուն աշխատանքս է լինելու, *մի 10 օր էլ, որ Փետրվարի մեկից* :Yahoo: ..........հարցեր տվեցի, ու համոզվեցի, որ էս տեղը իմ ամենասիրելին է լինելու, ու.... *դիմում գրեցի*, կյանքում առաջին անգամ աշխատանքի համա՜ր...դուրս եկա, մեջս ոնց որ, եսի՞մ, մի տեսակ չէի հասկանում ի՞նչ էր կատարվում....քիչ էր մնում ամբողջ միջանցքով գոռայիիի :Clapping: ....
Հետո բոլոը ուրախացան ինձանով, դե բոլորն էլ սպասում էին  և այս օրվան, և ժամին ինձ հետ :Kiss:  :Good: ...հետո որոշել էի, որ տատիկենց եմ իջնելու, համ աչքալուսանք, համ էլ սուրճ, համ էլ էլի՜ :Hands Up: ...դե ճանապարհին սիրտս չէր դիմանա մամային չասեյի, ասեցի, պապան էլ իմացավ, զանգեր,  շնորհավորանքնե՜ր, տատաիկենք էլ շնորհավորեցին, տանն էլ արդեն ստացա նվեեեր *աշխատանքային գրքույկսս* նվերոոոով ... մնացել էլ քիչ  թղթաբանություն, որ պիտի լուծեմ, դե սովորական աշխատանքի ընդունվելիս  թղթեր են էլի .ու  , ու *մնումա սպասենք 10 օր հետոյին.հիմա կգժվեեեեեեմ..*.


*Իսկ երեկ,* երեկ էնքան գեղեցիկ գրել էի մտքերս, իսկ հիմա՜....վա՜յ ախր երկար կլինի...
Երեկ երբ գրեցի, մեկ էլ  լույսերի վթար շենքում, հետո արդեն ամեն ինչ կարգին էր, չնայած ուշ էր, բայց  նորից փորձեցի, ու  սկայպով զա՜նգ :Goblin: ու տենց....երկու տող գրեցի, որ գոնե հանգիստ լինեմ :Dntknw: ..
Բայց էնքա՜ն լավն էր երեկվանս :Kiss: ....կարևորը տանը թղթի վրա ղզբզել եմ, որ իբր էսօր գրեյի, բայց :Tongue: ...
Մենակ մի կարևոր բան ունեմ ասելու...Երեկ  արյուն պիտի վերցնեյի, ու ուզում էի, չնայած իմ գործը չէր արդեն,  բայց պնդեցի, որովհետև *սիրում եմ հաստատվել իմ մեջ, գտնել ինձ, ուղի միակ, որը ճիշտա, որտեղ կարող եմ փարձ ձեռք բերել...*Գնացի, ու էնպես էր, որ արդեն մեր բաժնից դուրս էր, անծանոթ լաբառանտկայի հետ էի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ, որ մենակ եմ մնալու, լռիվ, մենակ ես ու հիվանդը, բայց վստահ առաջ գնացի :Yes: .
-_ Բարև ձեզ, եկել եմ արյուն վերցնելու._
- _Արի_,- ու գիտե՞ք ամենակարևորը էստեղ ո՞րն էր, որ* հիվանդը գիտակից էր, ինքը խոսում էր ինձ հետ*, վերցրեցի, դեռ չեմ վերջացրել, փորձեց շփոթեցնել, բայց էնքա՞ն ուժ էի հավաքել մեջս, որ սխալ էլ լինեյի ես իմը պդնեցի, վերջիվերջո հիվանդը՝ միգուցե չիմանալով խագարի քեզ, իսկ ես ասեցի, որ ինքը սխալ է, վերցրեցի, ու գլուխս բարձր մեր բաժին,- էնտեղ ասեցին որ ես ճիշտ եմ, ես սխալ չեմ արել, ու ամենակարևորը նաև էստեղ այն էր, որ հիվանդը ինձ շփոթեցրեց, բայց էնքան ինքնավստահություն կար մեջս արդեն,* որ ես չխառնվեցի՝  ոնց միշտ*, ես  մենակ էի, ու իմ օգնականը էդ պահին ինքս էի , ես ճիշտ էի, որ չխառվեցի, չվախեցա....ես ուժեղ եմ...*


էդպես լրացնելով իմ մեջ բացերը, կուտակելով իր մեջ լույս ու ժպիտ, ես առաջ եմ սլանում...*


Իսկ վաղվանից ուրիշ աշխարհ է իմ մոտ, ուրիշ մարդիկ ու դեմքեեր....
Ասում են հարմարվող եմ, էլի հեշտությամբ կհամակերպվեմ նոր մարդկանց հետ, կնկերանամ... :Love: 
Ո՞նց եմ սպասում :Rolleyes: ...

*Երջանիկ եմ այսօր ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո՜* 

Էս երգի տրամադրությունն ունեմ...

----------

armen9494 (17.01.2012), erexa (18.01.2012), unknown (18.01.2012), Նարե91 (28.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Օրագի՜ր եկել եմ....էնքան հոգնած եմ, որ երկու օրա փախչում եմ ամենից...
հիմա էլ հավես չունեմ, բայց ախր ամեն ինչ էնքան սիրունա անցնում, էնքան ուրախա անցնում, բայց ախր էնքան եմ հոգնում, որ գալիս եմ ժամերով բաց թողնում օրագիրս, ու...ոչինչ էլ չկա...ուժ չկա, հավես չկա էդքանը մանր պատմելու...
Եթե մենակ կարողանայի ասել ինչքան հոգնած եմ. ցույց տալ գոնե...


Մի քանի օր առաջ մի դեպք եղավ մեր տանը, կուզեյի պատմել...
Մեր տանը դե փոքրիկ կար, որը ամբողջ գիշեր չթողեց քնեյինք, բայց...մինչ այդ, էն ո՜ր օրագիրս ՝  «ջուրն ընկավ»,  լույսերը անջատվեցին էդ օրը, սենյակումս նստած գրում եմ, մեկ էլ էս ճուտոն դե Ռուսաստանից էին եկել, նայեց առաստաղին , որտեղ ես փաքցրել եմ եղբորս շատ վաղուց ինձ նվիրած նվերը,որոնք լուսյ են տալիս սենյակիս լույսերը հանգցնելուց հետո,  ես դրանք միասին , հերիք չի հենց սրտեր են, ինքս էլ մեեեեեեծ, ու սիրունիկ սրտիկ եմ սարքել, ու ամեն օր քնելուց առաջ նայում եմ դրանց, երազանքներս միացնում ուղարկում իրեն, հետո քնում....նայեց, նայեց, մեկ էլ մատով ցույցա տալիս ու ասում.

- _Хочу любов_,- դե բնականաբար երեխան դժվար էլ սիրո մասին ասեր, ուղղակի էնքա՜ն մաքուր ու անկեղծ էր, չգիտե՞մ մի տեսակ ուրիշ ժպիտ եկավ դեմքիս :Love:  :Blush: ... 

Ընդհանրապես երեխաները աշխարհի լույսն են, իրանք են կյանքը կյանք դարձնում, ամեն ինչը իրենցով գեղեցկացնում :Angel: ....
Աշխատանքի տեղն էլ ինչքա՜ն էլ հոգնած լինեմ չէ՞, զգում եմ, որ տխուր եմ քայլում, ու որ հանկարծ միջանցքում պուճուրի մռութ եմ նկատում, թե չէ՜ էլ չեմ կարում ....տխուրս արագ վերածվումա ժպիտի ու հենց տեղում...
Մենակ տեսնե՜ք ինչքան սիրունա մեր սերունդը, մեր պուճուրները, ինչքան անուշ ու համովն են, վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաախ սիրում եմ ձեզ :Yerexa:  :Baby: ....
Հ.Գ՝ Հաաաաաաաաաաաս կարոտել եմ մռութդդ :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: ...էն չարաճճի հարցերդ, որ ամեն անգամ զարմացնում են ինձ, էն քո հայացքը, որ կողքից հետևում է ինձ, որ տանը նմանակի, որ դառնա Մերի, էն խենթ ու մաքուր աչուկներդ, էն հրա՜շք աչուկներդ, ու թարթիչներդ կեռ ու սիրուն :Love: էէհհ...երբ ե՞ս գալու մեեեր տոոոու՜ն..ասել էիր* չկարոտեմ*, էլ չեմ  կարում :Sad:  :Վարդ: .

----------

armen9494 (19.01.2012), erexa (19.01.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (30.01.2012), Smokie (27.01.2012), unknown (20.01.2012), Նարե91 (28.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Եկել եմ օրագրիկս. որ նոր էջ կամ թերթ բաց անեմ :Wink: ...Եկել եմ լավ տրամադրությամբ ու հավեսով....
Մենակ մի հատ վատ կողմ կա, չգիտեմ որտեղից սկսել ու ի՞նչ պատմել :Pardon: ...

Շատ երջանիկ եմ, էսօր նենց լավ նվեր եմ ստացել .որ միշտ ուրախանում եմ նման նվերներից...Դե իմ սրտով էր էլի՜..
Իսկ օրերս էնքան լի ու խառն են անցնում ինքս ինձանից ոչինչ էլ չեմ հասկանում :Dntknw: ...էնքան բան կա պատմելու, որ էլ ոչինչ էլ չեմ հիշում...
Վերջին պատմածիցս հետո մենակ էն կասեմ, որ առաջին աշխատանքային օրս հենց իմ մասնագիտական բաժնում, որտեղ շուտով ինքս կաշխատեմ լավ անցավ :Love:  :Hands Up: 
Լրիվ ժպիտով ման էի գալիս, ով տեսնում էր.
- Էս ինչ լավ երեխայա, անունդ ինչա՞, բա ամուսնացած ե՞ս :LOL: ,- թե ասա ի՜նչ պարտադիրա,  հենց ամեն բժշկուհի գալիսա  էդ հարցնա տալիս :Blush: ...
էդպես օրս ավարտվումա անունս ասելով, մեկ էլ ամուսնացած եմ ,թե ոչ... :LOL: ...բայց մեկա օրս լիքնա,  պայծառ ու ջերմա անցնում...
Չնայած երեկ լավ չանցավ, քանի անգամ ինքս ինձ համա տաք շոկոլադ եմ սարքերից խմել :Nyam: , որ ես էդքան չեմ սիրում,  նամանավանդ թեյեր, բայց էդ օրը ո՞նց որ հա պահանջ ունենեյի, կոկորդս էր էլի սաղ :Beee: ժամանակ գտավ հիվանդանալու, ես էլ էդ օրը տխուր տուն եկա, բայց մենակ մամայիս ուրախությունը տեսնելով աշխարհն իմն էր, էն էլ չգիտեր ,որ հիվանդ եմ :Sorry: , դրա համար եմ շուտ տուն  եկել,  բայց մեկա ես չեմ մոռանալու քո ուրախությունը մա՜մ :Kiss: ...էդ մեծ աշխարհա իմ համար...
Բա այսօ՜ր, միասին խանութներով, դե արդեն անտրամադիր չէի, ուրախ էի, բա նվերսսսսսս :Kiss: չնայած գլուխս արդեն պտտվում էր շատ տեսականիից, բայց :Love: ...


*Չգիտեմ, երբ մարդու օրը լի է լինում դեպքերով, մարդ ինքն իրեն լավ է զգում, ուրախ է լինում, որ ինչ որ արդյունքի է հասել, որ ժպտալու իրավունքներ ունի, որ աշխարհն իրենն է վերջիվերջոոոո*

Սիրում եմ էլի, որ ուրախ եմ լինում, մի հատ մեեեծ պաչիկ :Kiss: 






իմ ու քո սիրելի երգը մաաաաաաաամ....

գնացիիի, երեխեք ջան, ապրեք, որ կարդում եք....էլի ինֆորմացիա հիշեմ կգրեմ :LOL: ... :Tongue: 

հ.գ ՝ չնայած էդ էլ կմնա վաղվան....
*Գնաաաաաաաաամ  շաբաթ օրվաս մնացյաաաալ ժամերը վայելեմ ուխխխ ֆիլմ ենք դիտելու՜: նյամ*

----------

armen9494 (21.01.2012), KiLa (22.01.2012), laro (21.01.2012), unknown (22.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ոնց եմ սիրում քեզ օրագիրսսսս...Ակումբսսսսսսսսսսս :Love:

----------

armen9494 (27.01.2012), Lusinamara (27.01.2012), unknown (27.01.2012), Նարե91 (28.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Եկել ե՜մ............

Ինչքա՜ն ասելիք ունեմ քեզ, վախենում կարդալ էլ չլինի :Blush: ...
Եսիմ օրագիրս, էս ինչ էր էս չորս օրը, դաժան էր  ...իրոք ոչ զբաղմունք կար, ոչինչ չկար, անգամ համակարգչի մոտ չէի ուզում գնալ :Sad: , նստում ու նկարներ էի փնտրում, որ օրս լցնեմ աշխատանքից հետո, դե հիվանդ էլ էի, էդ ավելի վատ էր, շուտ գալիս էի, ու ձանձրանում...
Իսկ էն օրը, որ Անուշաս ասեց մտի Ֆեյսբուք :Love: քեզ ենք սպասում երեխեքով, վաայ, թվում էր կորցրել էի ձեզ, բայց էս երկու օրը ուրախ էի, որ կողքիս էիք, թեկուզ տեղափոխվել էինք մեկ այլ կայք :Wink:  :Yahoo: ...Միշտ հիշեք, որ Մեմեն ձեզ մաքուր սրտով շատա սիրում, շաաատ շաատ :Friends: ...ուրախ եմ որ կաք...լուրջ լուրջ :Yes:  :Good: 
Ամենաշատը դրանից հետո օրագիրս էի կարոտում, ուզում էի գրել, թեկուզ երկու բառ, բայց գոնե չկորցնեյի :Rolleyes: ...
Իսկ այսօր, այսօր մեջս ամեն ինչ խառնվել էր իրար, ծիծաղ, ուրախություն, լաց, ջղայնություն, հիշողություն, կարոտ :Dntknw: մի բան կորցրել էի, չէի կարողանում գտնել, ամեն ինչ տեղը գցել չէր լինում :Beee: ...
Հիմա լավ եմ, խոսեցի քեզ հետ մամ, մնումա պապան, ի՜նչ դատարկ ենք առանց ձեզ, թող չորս օր լինի, բայց լավ ու հանգիստ եկեք ու մեզ հասեք...սիրում եմ ձեզ :Kiss: ...
Ուրախ եմ, մեջս հանգիստա հիմա ամեն բան, էնքան խճճված եմ, ուզում եմ հունի մեջ ընկնել, քանի օրվա կուտակումա տվել, բա՜յց...Չեմ հիշում որը որից հետո էր...
*Չորեքշաբթի* օրը կարևոր օրա իմ համար՝ հրամանիս օրնա, որով պիտի արդեն աշխատող հռչակվեմ :Hands Up: իսկ մինչ էդ մնումա լավանամ, թե չէ հոգնեցի արդեն էս գրիպից ու կորդացավերից :Nono: ...Մենակ տեսնեյի՞ք գնացել եմ վիրահատող բժշկիս մոտ ասում եմ.
- Դե հիվանդ եմ, կոկորդսա ցավում, գրիպ եմ,- ասումա.
*- Տեսքդ հիվանդի չի, շատ սիրուն ես*,- ու էլի էր էդպես ասել, մտքում մտածեցի. «Այ մարդ դեմքիս մի նայի,  հավատա ասածներիս ո ւառողջությանս, ես հիվանդ եմ»...
Էդպես ուրախ էլ տուն եկա...էսօր էլ քուրիկս, որ ես ամենամեծ թոռնիկն եմ պապիկիս, ինքը ամենապուճուր, բայց արդեն ինձ ընկերուհիյա էլի՜, էնքան ա մեծացել ընկերուհու նման կարող եմ խոսել, ինքը հասկանա ինձ, միասին գնում ենք նկարներիցս հանելու, ու ոչ միայն իմ էլի՜, մեկ էլ ասում եմ.
-Մար մազերս հավաքած լավա, թե՞.
- Մեր ջան դու միշտ էլ սիրուն ես, ինչ էլ անես,- վայ էնքան անկեղծ էր, էնքան համով էր...Հլը տատիկին էլ հարցնումա.
-Ես էսօր Մերիի կողքը քնեմ էլի՜...
Սիրում եմ ձեզ :Kiss: ....
Էսօր բոլոր թոռնիկներով հավաքվել ենք տատիկենց, հիմա բոլորը խաղում են, տատիկի ու պապիկի հետ, ինձ էլ կանչում, բայց դե Մերին կարա օրագրին չկիսվի՞...
Դե գնացի, էսօր պիտի որ լավ անցնի....Միշտ էլ շատով լավա անցել....Ուխխխ :Yes: ...
Հաջող մաջողներ....Գնացի՜....

Հ.Գ՝ սմայլերի տեղն էլ փոխված էր հազիվ դրեցի՜...

----------

armen9494 (27.01.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (30.01.2012), laro (30.01.2012), unknown (27.01.2012), Նարե91 (28.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիիիիիիկ Մեմեյի վերադարձը չնշեեեեեեեեեեեենք :Bux: .....

Դժվար շրջան էր, բայց օգտակար իմ համար, էն որ չկայի, շատ բաներ եմ հասկացել, իրոք ,որ պետք չի նստել մենակ համակարգիչ, ու համակարգիչ, էլի համակարգիչի դիմավցը, ու մնալ....Էս պետք էր ինձ, ու էդպես էլ մնալույա, ես ձեզ չեմ կորցնի երեխեք, ուշ ուշ բայց գալու եմ, օրագիրս էլ ուշ ուշ կլցնեմ իմ խոսքերով,մ տքերով, ու հուզմունքով...

Եկել եմ, բայց մեջս չես պատկերացնի ինչա՞...ինքս ինձանից երբեմն սկսել եմ շատ դժգոհելը, ինչ որ բան ինձ պակասումա, ու չեմ հակսանում ինչ եմ կոտրել, չեմ կարում մեջս վերականգնեմ, օրագիրս ուզում եմ գրեմ, բայց անիմաստ եմ արդեն համարում, թող չնեղանան ընկերներս, բայց իրոք....
 եսիմ, անկապ տրամադրության անկումա....երևի :Dntknw: ....

Ախ դե հիմա ո՞րտեղից սկսեմ, ի՞նչ պատմեմ, ուրախացնեմ, թե տխուրությունս ցույց տամ....Էն ինչը ապրել եմ, ու չեմ գրել, թող էդպես էլ մնա :Wink: ...

Հիմա նոր օր, նոր ապրումներ են գալու....

Դժվարա էս նոր կյանքիս էջերի մեջ, դրանք դժվարությամբ եմ անցնում, մի օր արցունքով ,մի օր ժպիտով, մի օր էլ հաջողություն եմ ունենում, ուրախանում իմ արածի վրա, որ մարդիկ չեն ուզում սովորեմ, վեց ամիս ժամանակ են տալիս, բայց ինքս արդեն շատ մեծ բարձրունքներ եմ ունեցել, ինքս իմ համար :Blush: ,.,..

Վատն էնա հիվանդ եմ, էնքան վատա...Որ ուզում ես ժպտաս, բայց որ հիվանդ ես լինում էդ էլ չկա, չես գտնում, վայրկյանների մեջ արագ ձեռքիցդ բաց ես թողնում....
Շատ ասելիք ունեմ, ուզում եմ գրեմ, գրեմ էնքան, որ հոգնեմ, բայց...

Մենակ մի բան ասեմ, սիրահարների օրը էնքան լավ անցավ, էնքան հավես էր դասարանի երեխեքով էլի հավաքվել էինք, եկեղեցի, այգի, սրճարան, հետո էլ թատրոնի տոմսեր էի նվեր ստացել, եկա տուն, ու միանգամից թատրոն երեկոյան, էնքան լի օր էր, ուրախ էի, ժպիտով...Էդ օրը  ամենածիծաղելին էն էր , որ թատրոնի տեղը իմ հին աշխատանքային ընկերները մամայիս ու պապայիս՝ նկարներով տեսածով, ավելի շուտ էին ճանաչել, քան ինձ, բայց ես ուրախանում եմ....Շատ սիրուն օր էր....

Իսկ օրս չնայած դժվարությամբա անցնում աշխատանքի տեղը, ու ոչ աշխատանքի համար, չէ, մարդկանց մեջ իրենց հասկանալու, ճիշտ պահելու, ճիշտ ճանաչելու, ու նման այլ մանրուքների համար, բայց ես կսովորեմ, ես կարող եմ...
Մի քանի օր առաջ առաջին անգամ ինքս մի գործ եմ արել, որ ոչ մեկ էսքան շուտ չի անում, իսկ երեկ , էլ ավելի մեծ գործ եմ արել, որ էլի մտնում էր էն վեց ամիսներից հետոյի մեջ :Tongue: Այ տենց իրանց, բա գիտեն եկել եմ պարապ նստելու.......Բայց ինչքան ուրախ էի, որ կարող էի, ախր ես գիտեյի է, ուղղակի դեռ չեն վստահում...
Մի օր դրան էլ եմ հասնելու....Ես հո՞ գիտեմ ,որ կարող եմ....Ես օրվա մեջ էլ ինքս ինձ հույս եմ տալիս,ու  լավա ,որ կողքիս՝ էնտեղ կան մարդիկ, որ զգում ես, կամ հուշում են, ով ովա, ում հետ ինչպես լինել :Yes: ....

Կյանքի փորձություններ են , որոնց միջով ձգտելով անցնում եմ, որ դասեր քաղեմ, որ կայանամ, ու լավ մարդ լինեմ հետագայում...
Համարձակ քայլերով կշարժվեմ դեպի իմ ապագա՝ խճճվելու, ու հասկանալու համար կյանքի դժվարությունները, ու դասեր քաղելու դրանցից.....
Եսիմ,,,,
Երեկ էլ վերջապես որոշեցի ինչ որ համով թխվածքաբլիթիկ  պատրաստել :Love:  :Viannen 10: , նենց փափուկ ու համով էր :Nyam: , ես նման հավես ու տրամադրություն էնքան քիչ եմ ունենում, բայց որ ունենում եմ էլ չէ՞ հավեսով եմ անում էն ինչը որոշել էի, կամ մտածել, ուղղակի պուճուր տրամադրվածությունա պետք ,բայց որոշել եմ, շուտ շուտ եմ սարքելու :Yes: ....էդ էլ տրամադրությունա բարձրացնում, թեկուզ որ վերջինները վառում ես :Yea:  :Viannen 09: .... :Blush:  

Ի՜նչ լավա չէ, որ շրջապատված ես լինում, քիչ, բայց լավ մարդկանցով, սպասեք ասեմ.
Էն օրը բարձրացել եմ հին աշխատանքիս տեղը, ու մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում կտրվել իրանցից, ախր շատ լավն էին իրանք...
Գնացել եմ, մեկ էլ ասեցի.

-Դե՜, լավ, ես գնամ արդեն...Մեկ էլ էն իմ ամենասիրելի ավագ բուժքույրը.
- Լույս ու հրեշտակ գնա, եկար լույս ճառագեցիր ու գնացիր....
Մեկ մեկ թվումա մարդիկ պիտի երկար մտածեն, որ նման գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ասենք քեզ, բայց...ես էս խոսքերի մեջ ավելի եմ պայծառանում, կրկնապատկվումա մեջիս եղած ջերմությունը մարդկանց հանդեպ...
Հ.գ՝ :Ծաղիկ: 

*Բա ձյունը՜* երեկվանից, էսօր փնթոշ փնթոշ քայլելով եմ գնացել, սպիտակ ու մաքուր չքայլած տեղերով, թողնելով իմ հետքերը, կամ էլ քայլելով ուրիշի հետքերով...Սիրում եմ :Lilex: 
Երեխեք լավ մնացեք, ինձ կարոտած ժողովուրդ, նաև իմ օրագրին, գրառումներիս...Ամենք յուրովի ձեր տեղը ունեք իմ մտքում ու սրտի մեջ....Լավ որ կաքք :Kiss: 
Մինչ նոր գրառում :Bye: , իմ պատմելիքներով լի, տեսնե՞ս երբ կգամ մեկ էլ... :Think: 
Հ.Գ՝ Տեսնե՞ս շատ եմ գրել, լավա սմայլիկները հեշտ գտա, շատ փոխված չեն... ...

----------

armen9494 (08.02.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (28.04.2012), Inna (09.03.2012), laro (08.02.2012), Lusinamara (08.02.2012), unknown (08.02.2012), Նարե91 (08.02.2012)

----------


## Meme

Եկա....Բարևեներ....

Այսօր անգույն թող մնա....
Եսիմ, որ ասեմ էնքան բան ունեմ պատմելու, չէ՛...
Դե աշխատանքա ,գնում եմ, օրա անցա կենում, բայց հավեսով եմ գնում, չմոռանանք էլի դա. ու ճանապարհին էլ ուրախանում եմ, որ տուն եմ գալիս, որ գալիս եմ_ ջերմություն ու ժպիտ ստանալու, կիսվելու, հանգիստս վայելելու._..
Էդպես օրերս անցնում են, ու հասնում են իմ սիրելի շաբաթ, կիրակիին...
Ժամանակիս մեջ չեմ տեղավորվում, ու_ էս իմ ցանկությունն էր_, ես էի ուզում էնքան զբաղված լինել, որ կտրվեմ էս վիրտուալից, գոնե ժամանակավոր, ոչ կորցնելու համար ձեզ...
Բայց երբեմն թվումա բաներ կան կիսատ եմ թողնում ,ուղեղումս ազատ տեղ չկա, մտածմուքններով օրս արագ է անցնում....
Ուրախ եմ, որ մեկ մեկ գոնե ժամանակ եմ գտնում էստեղ գրելու....
Բայց էս շաբաթ կիրակին էս ինչքան խճճված էր, մեկ տեղ լավա, որ էդպեսա, մեկ տեղ չէ...Եսիմ խանութներով սիրում եմ գնալ, բայց երբ տրամադրված եմ լինում, իսկ շաբաթ...վաաաայ :Bad:  բայց որ գնացինք, նվերս տեսա՜ :Love: ....
Իսկ հաջորդ օրը՝ այսօր , չնայած խառն էր հենց վաղ առավոտվանից, բայց մեկա էլի լավ անցավ, տխուր առիթ էր, բայց...
Եսիմ, նորությու՜ն՝  հա՜...*.ինքնուրույն էլի մի բարձրունքի եմ հասել*, համ շաբաթ օրը հերթապահության էի, ու մենակ, բայց ընկեր գտա :Smile: , ես չեմ կարող առանց ընկեր գտնելու դիմանալ, համ էլ մի բան եմ արել, որ էլի* էէն վեց ամսվա մեջ էր մտնում...
*Կարող եք շնորհավորե~լ, բայց մտքով երեխեք ջան, պարտադիր չի վարկանիշով, չնայած ես անչափ շատ եմ ուրախանում ձեր վարկանիշներից...
Մի բան էլ էն օրը մեր բժկուհիներիս եկան ու դե օրագրիկս մոտս էր, էնքան հաճելի էր որ իմացան ,որ գրում եմ, էնքան խոսքեր ասեցին :Love: , եկեք էլ երկար չպտամեմ ,մենակ ասեմ, որ մինչև տուն իմ այտերը էս վիճակից ու անգամ ավելի վատ դեռ չէին հանգստանում :Blush: ....Մի խոսք ասեց մենակ իմ ամենասիրելի բժկուհիներից մեկը, որ չեմ մոռանա .
- Ասեց _Девочка поэзия ու որ տասնվեց տարեկանի զգացմունքայնություն ունեմ_. էլի շատ խոսքեր ու հարցեր կային, բայց ես կիսատ կթողնեմ...Չգիտեմ ինչքանովա վատ որ տասնվեց տարեկանիյա զգացմունքայնությունս, բայց....
_Դե գնացի ինձ էլի հաջողություն, նոր բարձրունքներ, թկուզ քարքարոտ ճանապարհով, մեկ էլ  թող Անուշաս էլ վաղվանից աշխատանքի մնա, ասեն հենց էսօր էլ մնա, կամ էլ մի քանի օր հետո աշխատի, ու ես էլ չնեղվեմ որ ինքը տաննա...Իմ տեղը Անուշային լաաաավ կշնորհավորեք էլի՜...Էս էլ իմ ցանկություններն էին_
Ան հետդ եմ լինելու...

_Լավ մնացեք ընթերցողներս...
Հարգանքներով ձեր Մեմե..._

----------

armen9494 (15.02.2012), erexa (13.02.2012), Inna (09.03.2012), Lusinamara (12.02.2012), unknown (13.02.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Նորից ես ու դու մենակ ու միասին....*

Ինչքան ժամանակ էր, ինչքան երկար ...
Այսօր աշխատանքի տեղն էի, ու զգացի, որ երկար ժամանակ է ես կարոտ ունեմ գրելու, կիսվելու, երազելու....Բայց ժամանակ...
Մենակ էի, վերցրեցի հասարակ թուղթ ու գրիչ....Մտքերս սլանում էին արագ արագ, էն ինչը մեջս կար այլևս դրսում էր, թղթի վրա, մինչև չխանգարեցին...
Հիշում եմ ինչ եմ գրել, որտեղից եմ սկսել, բայց մտքովս չէր ացնի, որ այսօր կգամ...
Պատմում էի այն, ինչը էստեղ կգրեյի, պատմեցի կիսվեցի, բայց էնքան ասելիք կար...
Համ երազելսա գալիս, համ լրջանալս, համ ուրախանալս, համ տխրելս, ու ես ժամանակ չունեմ, որ էդ գրեմ, երկու բառով...


Ուզում էի գտնել էդ թուղթս, բայց...ոնց որ կորցրել եմ...
Էս վերջերս շատ իրեր եմ կորցնում, լռիվ խառն եմ է, չե՞ք պատկերացնի ինչքան հղիներ են գալիս, վայրկյանը մեկ, մեկը լավը, անուշ, որ ասում ես մտքում.
- Ինչքա՜ն լավ մամա կլինի,- մյուսը մունաթով, էս_ ի՞նչ եք անում, ինչի՞, ուֆ,_ ու էլի երկար բարակ մտքերով ու հարցերով...

Դժվարա, չէ, բնավ էլ  աշխատանքս չէ, էս ամենի մեջ հասկանալ *մարդկային հարաբերությունները,* ու բնավ էլ պետք չի վերցնել գիրք ու կարդալ հասկանալու համար, ի՞նչ մարդիկ կան աշխարհում, իրանք էնքա՜ն տարբեր են....
Բայց ես ուժեղ եմ....ես կարող եմ.... էս խոսքերը միշտ էլ հետս են եղել...ամեն չսպավող իրավիճակում...
Ասում եմ երկաար ժամանակ կարոտս մեջս խեղդվում էր, չէի կարողանում երկու բառ գրել, պատմել , բայց ինչքան մտքեր էին պտտվում ներսումս, բայց նաև չթողեցի, չթողեցի, որ մեջս կոտրվի էն ամուր զգացունքս, էն ապրածս, էն Մեմեն, որ մինչև կյանքիս վերջ հիշեցնելույա, որ ես  երազել եմ սիրում, որ սիրում եմ իմ եղանակը, սիրում եմ էս անիմսատ թվացող տողերը...Ես չեմ փոխվել, ես էլի եմ երազում, թեկուզ ոչ գրելով՝  թղթերի վրա, բայց իմ մտքում, դրսում, ճանապարհին, տանը...*Ես չեմ փոխվելու, իմ մեջ ապրումա Մեմեն....Մերիի երկվորյակը....Մերիի զգացմունքը....*
Չեմ կոտրվելու, ես էս դժվարությունների մեջ ամեն օր մի հաջողության եմ հասնում, չնայած շատեը փորձում են խանգարել, չեմ մանրանա, ամենը չեմ պատմի, չեմ կարող, բայց ամեն բացվող օր նոր է՝ իր հույսով, իր մեջ պարունակող գիտելիքով, ես առաջ եմ սլանում իմ կամքով, իմ ուժերով ու ժպիտով....
Շատ շատ շաաաաաաաաաաատ ասելիք կա, բաց բոլորը չեմ հիշում, մենակ ուրախ եմ, որ կան, իսկապես կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ուրախանում են *մասնագիտությանս վրա*,  ընկերուհիներս, առաջընթացիս վրա, որ խոսքերով , գեղեցիկ խոսքերով ողողում են  ինձ, օրս պատում ժպիտովս , որ ուրախացնում են ու սիրում են ինձ,  խոսքս բժիշկների մասին է, իրանց մեջ մարդկային հատկանիշներ կան, որոնք այսօրվա մարդկանց մեջ քիչ են....
Ուրախ եմ, որ կան, որ կողքիս են, թվով քիչ, բայց ինձ համար կարևոր մարդիկ....

*Սիրում եմ ձեզ, ձեր՝ Մեմե....
Չգիտեմ երբ , բայց էլի կգամ....չկարոտեք, ասել եմ հա՜....համոզված եմ անկապ մտքեր չեն....Գնացիիիի՜*

----------

armen9494 (22.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), erexa (26.02.2012), laro (22.02.2012), Smokie (22.02.2012), unknown (22.02.2012), Գեա (22.02.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Հ.Գ ՝ գրելուց հետո ես էլ զգացի, որ տխուր էր մի տեսակ, հետո մտքում հակասեցի ինձ, բայց ուղղել չկարողացա, ուշ էր...
Երեխե՜ք վերևինը  բնավ էլ տխուր գրառում չի. ուղղակի կյանքի բարդություններն ու անկեղծությունս  էր շատ...ես էլ ասեցի գամ ուրախացած կլինեք, դու ասա սխալ եմ մեկնաաբնել զգացածս...Լռիվ աաաա...
Ես աշխարհի երջանիկներից մեկն եմ, ու մնալու եմ երջանիկ հետո՝ կարդացողներին ընկերական....
*

----------

armen9494 (22.02.2012), laro (22.02.2012), unknown (22.02.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագի՜րս, շաքա՜րս, շոկոլա՜դս, արևս, ուրախությու՜նս...*
Կարոտել էի է՜  ինձ.....
Եկել եմ, որ այսօր երազեմ, հավես չկա, կյանքս պատմեմ....Կարողա փոխվել ե՞մ...էէէէէէէէ, ի՞նչ եմ ասում...

Չնայած մի քիչ ինձանից կպատմեմ, խոսք եմ տալիս, ու ուրախ, որ չասեք...
Ուղղակի նենց եմ ուզում սենց երկար երկա՜ր երազել, էն որ դառնում եմ էս նկարի իրականացմանը մոտ...


*
Էնքանա եղել, որ երազել եմ նկարի աղջկա դերում լինել, միայն մեկ տարբերությամբ, տաք շոկոլադը ձեռքիս...
Ինչքան եմ կարոտել իմ գույներով ներկված երազներիս, իմ ամրոցին, հույսի ու լույսի ամրոցին, որտեղ ես ինքս իմ գույներով եմ հայտվում, ամեն անգամ նոր ու գեղեցիկ...Ամեն անգամ ամեն տարվա թարմ բույրով ու ծիածանափայլ գույներով, ամեն անգամ մի նոր հույսի գույնով...
Ինչքան լավ կլիներ գույներ ստեղծել լիներ և իրականում...
Ես իմ գույներից բոլորին եմ բաժանում, բաժանում եմ, որովհետև երբեմն այն մեկ օրվա համար այնքան շատ է թվում, իսկ իմ շուրջը միգուցե՞ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ժպիտի, ջերմ «լույսի», հույսի ու կյանքի կարիք ունեն....
Ես ուզում եմ երազել, ուզում եմ լինել այն ինչին հասել եմ....
Սիրում եմ*


քանի օրա այս երգը մտքումս ճախրելով նոր երազանքեր է ստեղծում....Մեղեդին լավն է, տեսահոլովակն էլ, ինչքա՜ն պատահական գտա էս երգը, որը երկար կսիրեմ....

_Ուզում եմ որ միշտ ինչքան էլ զբաղված ու խճճված լինեմ ինքս իմ մեջ, չկորչի այն ինչը ստեղծել եմ ամեն օր, մտքում կամ թղթի վրա...Ես ինքս ինձ կորցնել չեմ ուզում....
_


Իսկ իմ առօրյա՞ն

Ոչ մի օր նման չի  մնացած օրերին, էդ և լավա, և վատ....Դե երկար կխորանամ, եթե բացատրեմ...Բայց մի հետաքրքիր փաստ եմ հայտնաբերել...սպասեք ասեմ...
Չգիտե՞մ :Think:  երբևէ էս զգացողությունը ինչ որ մեկը ունեցել է, թե ոչ....կամ գուցե մեկին *խելագարություն* թվա ասածս...բայց ....


_Երբևէ զգացել ե՞ք արդյոք ինչ որ մեկդ, ինչքա՜ն հաճելի է քայլել փողոցի՝ միակողմանի փողոցի  կենտրոնով, քայլել երկա՜ր, նայելով թե ինչպես է քեզ մոտենում մեքենան, նայելով ուղիղ, առանց կողք թեքվելու, ու անգամ ոչ մի վախ էլ չզգալով՝  բթացած հայացքով ու հանգիստ քայլերով..._

Ես ամեն օր էդ ճանապարհով եմ աշխատանքից տուն  գալիս :Pardon: ....Իսկ _վախ չունենալս_ երևի * հոգնածությունիցս է....*

Միևնույնն է հաճելի է, թեկուզ ասեք,  որ *ես գիժ եմ..*

Ու էս կատարվելա հետս, կատարվումա և ամեն օր...

Չգիտեմ, էնքա՜ն տարբեր իրավիճակներ են լինում, որտեղ էս դեմքով կանգնում եմ, ու մտածում :Xeloq: 
Բայց Փետրվարի 23 ին էնքան ծիծաղելի իրավիճակում եմ եղել, ավելի ճիշտ էս :Blush:  բայց թող մնա ....No Comment....
Երեկ էլ գիտեյի, որ տանը մենակ եմ լինելու ու միանգամից որոշեցի, որ համեղ մի բան պիտի պատրաստեմ, ու անցա գործի , էդ ժամանակ էնքան հաճլեիյա, որ աշխատանքից հոգնած գալիս ես, երկ որ նաև անտրամադիր էի, բայց արագ արագ մի համեղ  նյամ ուտեստ ես պատրաստում, որ գիտես տան անդամները գան դու անակնկալ ունես մատուցելու, էն էլ համով....


Դե բնականաբար եղբորիցս շատ ոչ մեկ չուրախացավ, որովհետև ամենշատը ինքն է սիրում, ու իր համար եմ պատրաստել, հետո երեկոյան, ֆոտոսեսիայի ժամ էր, ու զարմացա որ եղբորս էդքան շուտ համոզեցի....կարողա պատրաստածս կապ ունե՞ր :Think: չէէէ, դժվար իրար հետ հասցրել էինք կռվել դրանից հետո :Jpit:  :Blush: 
Հա, ու էդպես գիշերվա 12ին մենք ֆոտոսեսիա էինք անցկացնում, գլխավոր դերերում՝ Մեմե...
*սպասեք մի հատ գովազդ....*

հաջողվածներից մեկը ու իմ ամմենասիրելին

մեկ էլ :Blush:  էլի կան, շաաաաաա՜տ...բայց....
 բա ձիերը՜ :LOL: 

Հետո էլ առավոտյան տատիկենց առաջին անգամ *շաբաթ օրով* խա՜շ..ուխխխ. մենակ նեղվում էի, որ էլի առավոտյան վաղ պիտի արթնանամ, բայց...թե ինչքան հավես անցավ. հիմա կասեմ....Գնացինք քեռիիս երեխաներն էլ էին էնտեղ, ու էն  օրը  աշխատանքից առաջ գնացի տատիկենց էլի էնտեղ էին,ու էնքան էին ինձ կարոտել, որ խեղճ երեխեքը կարոտները չառան, նեղվում էին,որ գնալու եմ աշխատանքի, իսկ այսօր ոնց տեղը հանեցի՜....
Ամենաշատը քեռիիս 9 տարեկան աղջիկն էր նեղվել, բայց...խաշը ճաշակելուց հետո, միասին էէն վերևի  պատրաստածիցս պատրաստեցինք նյամ արեցի՜նք, բոլորը հավանեցին....Հետո սուրճ, հետո էլ մի քիչ էլ մնացինք ու՜.....

Ուխխ օրեր էին, ու ընդհանևրապես բացի ուրբաթ օրից,բոլորն էլ հրաշք էին....անակնկալներով լի....
Մնումա էլի բարձրունքների հասնեմ ամեն օրվա նման ու չձանձրանամ....
Էդպես, էս նոր շաբաթը էլի լիյա *մեկ*  մեծ իրադաձությունով, տեսնենք, ոնց կստացվի....Դե գնացի՜...
Ան ինչ լավա, որ կողքիս ես, էդքան մոտ....իմացար չէ՞ ինչն եմ ասում :Wink: հ.գ՝ էն օրը ես ու Անուշան ես աշախատանքի տեղից ինքը տանից խոսել ենք :Cool: 
Բայց այ էդ օրը զինգրքույկիս համար ինչեր եղան :LOL: էհհհ....

Էս էլ :Sulel:  սիրեցի չնայած մամայենց ժամանակվա է.....ուխխխ



*Հարգանքներով Ձեր՝ Մեմե....*

----------

armen9494 (25.02.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (28.04.2012), Inna (09.03.2012), laro (25.02.2012), Lusinamara (26.02.2012), Smokie (29.02.2012), unknown (25.02.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Նարե91 (25.02.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Նորից ես, երջանիկ ու փայլուն ժպիտով...*

Հա՜, ինչի՞....դե  էս վերջերս չգիտեմ ինչի՞ շատ են ասում, _դու արև ես, դու պայծառ ես_, ես էլ երևի ինքստինքյան փայլում եմ, ու շողում :Love: ....
Ձեռքերս շտապելուց դողում են, ու չգիտեմ, ոնց սկսեմ...բայց որ ուրախ եմ, ու ֆիլմի ազդեցության տակ, էդ հաստատ, ու կասեմ ինչ ֆիլմ :LOL: ...
Սկսեմ իմ համար  անակնկալ  երկուշաբթի օրվանից ...
Ես սպասում էի իրան, սպասում էի բայց երեքշաբթի օրը, մեկ էլ մտքովս անցավ, սպասի ես զանգեմ, մեկ էլ, ըհըն, հեռախոսիս մեկ զանգ, *Լուսինամարա*, դե բնականաբար ես ետ եմ զանգում, ու...
- Մեր ես գալիս եմ տեսնեմ քեզ հիմա, մոտ եմ.....դե Մերին ի՞նչ պիտի անի  :Ծաղիկ:  ուրախանալուց բացի ու արագ իջա ներքև, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ էն կողմի ամբոխի մեջից կարմիր գլխարկնա գալիս ժպիտով լայն ու շողշողուն :Smile: 
Դուք չե՞ք պատկերացնի էդ ինչ հանդիպում էր, ինչքան ուրախություն ու ժպիտ կար, քան երևում էր, մենակ էն որ Լուսինամարան ուրախացավ իմ հագուստի վրա :Blush: , որ շատ է սազում, որ ,որ .....իմ համար մեծ աշխարհի մեջ էր էդ  ամենը :Love: 
Երկու բառ խոսելուց  հետո եկավ նաև Կարնո Սոսեն, չգիտեմ ուրիշ էր լռիվ, որ ընկերներդ գալիս են աշխատաննքիդ տեղը, կամ էլ իրենք  քանի օր է մոտ են եղել քեզ, իսկ դու :Think:  էդ էլ չես իմացել....
Հետո հաջորդ օրը ավելի սիրուն հանդիպում, _Լուսինամարան իմ աշխատասենյակում_, երկար զրուցելուց հետո, էլի հանդիպում *Նաիրուհու* հետ, հետո մինչև մետրոյի կայարան ինձ ճանապարհ դնել, ու մնացած շաբաթս էլ ուրախ անցնում էր իր հունով....
Բայց  չեք հավատա ինչքա՜ն տարբեր իրավիճակներում եմ լինում ամբողջ շաբաթվա մեջ , ու ելքի դուռը չեմ գտնում...հետո մի կերպ, ինքս իմ մեջ տանջվելուց, մտածելուց կիսվեուց հետո, մի՜ կերպ գտնում եմ....
Այս շաբաթը լռիվ տարբեր էր իր տեսակով, առաջին անգամ իմ մոտ բերեցին մի տատիկի, որին սրսկումներ պիտի անեյի, բարեհաջող ընթացք էր գնում, ինքը գոհ էր, ես էլ ինքնավստահություն էի ձեռք բերում իմ աշխատանքում , ու ամեն օր էս կինը էնքան խոսքեր էր ասում, էնքան ուժ ու հպարտություն էր տալիս, որ չգիտեմ իսկապես հպարտ էի, որ մարդուն առանց տհաճություն պատճառելու օգնում եմ առողջանալու...Վերջում էլ իր թանկ խոսքերից բացի, մի գրիչ նվեր ստացա, որը միշտ կպահեմ, որպես հուշ, տվեց ու ասաց.
- Միշտ սիրո խոստովանություններ գրես սրանով.... :Blush: ինքը շատ հետաքրիքր տեսք ուներ գրիչը, ոչ մի գրիչի նման չէր, երևի վաղուցվա թանկ բան էր, որ տանը ունեցել էր, պահելու եմ, որ հիշեմ.....
Իսկ էն հին աշխատանքի ընկերնե՜րս.....զգում եմ հիմա  ,որ ամեն օր առանց իրենց չտեսնելու չեմ կարում...ախր իրենք էնքան շատ են ուրախանում որ ես էնտեղ եմ գնում, չնայած ես ռիսկի եմ դիմում, ինձ չի կարելի բարձրանալ ուրիշ բաժանմունք, բայց....Ամեն օր , ամեն օր իրենք էնքան ջերմություն են փոխանցում իրենց խոսքերով, որ ներքևում եթե ինչ որ փոքր առիթից նեղված լինեմ չէ՞, իրանց մեկ փոքր բառը ինձ լռիվ փոխումա վայրկանների ընթացքում...
- Մեր արևն էիր, արև չկար, եկար արևի նման լույս տվեցիր, ու գնացիր, պայծառ ես, գալիս ես մեզ էլ ուրախացնում ու գնում, - ու էդքանից հետո ես ինքս իմ մեջ մտածում եմ, որ մարդիկ իմ շրջապատում ինչքան էլ նախանձ լինեն, վատերը շատ լինեն, լինում է նաև լուսավոր մի կետ՝ ամբոխով լի, որոնք քեզ են սպասում...
Հա, հիմա վերադառնանք իրականություն ու էլի շարունակեմ շաբաթվա պատմվածքներս :Smile: 
Ուրեմն պատահական իմացա, որ մի պարի խումբ կա, որ* հիպ հոպ է* սովորեցնում :Dance: , վաղուցվա երազանք էր, ու մինչև վերջ իմացա տվյալները, դժվարությամբ ու երկար էր, բայց չորեքշաբթի  օրը որոշեցինք որ պետք է տեսնենք, ու ընկերուհիներով գնացինք....էդ ինչքան հավես էր, մենակ մնում էր համոզել որ գնամ, տեսնենք էս *չորեքշաբթի* կիրականան և այս երազանքս, էնքան մեծ էներգիա էի կուտակել, որ ուզում էի ես էլ պարեյի էդ խմբի հետ, թեկուզ անծանոթ էին բոլորը...հուսանք....
Հետո, օրերը անցնում էին, ամեն ժամը տարբեր էր,յուրովի էր տարբեր, զգում եմ, որ գնալով գտնում եմ այն ինչ ման էի գալիս, ինչի համար էդքան տանջվում էի , տխրում, ու բոլորն ասում էին կամաց կամաց, դիմացի....
Ամենլավն էն էր, որ իմ ընկերուհին օրվա ընթացքում կողքիս էր՝ Անուշաաաս :Love:  ինչ լավա, որ խոսում ենք, որ առաջին անգա զանգեցի, ու էնքան սովոր էի ձայնիդ ,որ զանգեցի, որ չէի էլ մտածում, որ առաջինն էր....
Հետո  եկավ *շաբաթ* օրը , ես հերթապահության էի, չնայած առաջին անգամ հերթապահության մնացածս ժամանակից ոչ հավես ունեյի էլ մնալու, ոչ տրամադրություն, էն էլ էնպիսի բժշկուհի էր հետս մնալու, որ :Bad: ...բայց գնացի, շատ անելիք ունեյի կուտակված, այսիքն անցած անգամվա սխալներիս հիման վրա, ես ինքս փորձում էի ուղղել դրանք, մեկ էլ .....Չէ, էնքան անսպասելի էր, նախ էդ օրերին հիվանդ չենք ունենում, բայց ես,* ես առաջին անգամ ստացա իմ նվեր փոքր գումարը, առաջին անգամ, ու* ....Դրանով տորթիկ գնեցի, ու գնացի տատիկենց, ինչքա՜ն էի ուրախացել բոլորը , քեռիիս աղջիկը, տատիկս, պապիկս....Բայց էս դեռ ամենը չի, հլը աշխատավարձս ստանաաամ...... ինչքան էի ինքս ուրախ, ախր էդ նույն գումարը ես ամեն օր ունեմ, ամեն օր, բայց էս էն չի, էս իմ աշխատածն էր, ու ավելի թանկ էր իմ համար :Blush: - պապայիս խոսքերից....
Համ էլ *Սերժանտի* կոչում եմ ստացել իմ զինգրքույկում...ուռաաաաաաա :Pioneer: ....
Իսկ երեկ երբ տուն վերադարձա էնպիսի հետաքքիր ֆիլմ եմ դիտել, որ մինչև այսօր դրա տրամադրության տակ եմ դեռ, էնքան հաճելի էր հոգնած լինելով, նայել ֆիլմ, ու հանգստանալ...Երկար չեմ պատմի սյուժեն , ես մենակ երգով ցույց կտամ, հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ հնդկական էր, որը վաղուց ,ու բավականին վաղուց չէի նայել, բայց երեկ....շաատ պատահաակն գտա....ինքը :Kiss: գեղեցիկ էր,որ մարդ իր սիրո համար պատրաստ էր անգամ  կույր լինելու...




Այսօր էլ չնայած ամպամած ու ցուրտ էր, բայց այն իր լավ, մի քիչ էլ վատ անակնկալն ունեցավ, ձյու՜ն....
Մնումա սպասենք *Մարտի ութին*, դրանից հետո իմ առաջին աշխատավարձին, նվերներին բոլորի համար ու անկնկալներով լի օրերին...
Թող վաղվա օրը հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի անակնկալներ բերի բոլորին, ինձ ու իմ աշխարհին....


Հ.Գ՝ չգիտեմ ինչն եմ կիսատ թողել, ի՞նչ չեմ գրել, ու ես դեռ երեկվանից գրում եմ, ու չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, բայց համենայն դեպս գեղեցիկը փորձել եմ գրել ու ներկայացնել.....

*Ձեր Մեմե.....*

----------

armen9494 (05.03.2012), Lusinamara (04.03.2012), Smokie (05.03.2012), unknown (05.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

Բարև, ես եկա....
Միգուցե նեղանաս, որ տխուր եմ, միգուցե մտածես ինչի՞, բայց.....
Դժվարա...հա, գիտեմ ամեն բան էդքան հեշտ չի տրվում, բայց ես ոչ մեկին վատը չեմ կամենում, ու թեև էսօր տխուր եմ, ես այն հաղթահարում եմ միշտ տանը :Love: , մեր տաք տանիքի տակ, հա ...էդ ջերությունը ,էդ խոսալս, կիսվելս, տանը փոխվումա* կրակի, մեեծ լույսի, այն ճառագայթումա մեջս, փոխումա իմ մեջ կուտակված տխրությունը՝ ժպիտի...*
Հա, ինքս ինձ, իմ մեջ ուզում էի լսեյի, կարոտել էի, իմ ձայնին, իմ հոգու էն *տխուր* ու *ճիշ*տ ձայնին , էն դողացող ու երբեմն էդ պահին մենակ ձայնին,  որ տխուր օրվա  մեջ փորձումա անգույն նոտայով փոխել, պատմել, կիսվել, մտածել, ցույց տալ, որ ա՞խր չէ՜, ախր  մարդիկ, ես ձեզ սիրում եմ, ինչի՞ էդպես....
Ես կարոտել էի իմ ձայնին, ինքս ինձ, ուզում եմ լսեմ իմ մեջ խոսացող մտքերս, կռիվս իմ հետ, որ պետք չի վստահել, ժպտալ ամենքին, պետք չի, էդ սխալա....
Ամեն դժվարություն  մարդու համարա, բայց....
Էս* «բայցը»*  էնքան մեծա, էնքան, որ կանգնելա կոկորդումս, ու չի շարժվում....
Հա, ես էսօր հաղթել եմ , ու էլի կանեմ, եթե նեղվեմ, իմ ընտանիքը առաջիննա իմ կողքին, իրանք են *էներգիաս, ժպիտս, ուժս...*
Հիմա էնքան երջանիկ եմ, էս կուտկված էր,  վատ կուտակում էր, զզվելի, բայց,....Նվեր էլ եմ ստացել, ուռաաաա :Love: հ.գ ՝ լավ բանա Մարտի ութը :Tongue: 
Այսօր էնքան սիրուն օր էր, հա տեղ տեղ մութ էր, երջանկությունս պահ կար կտոր կտոր էի ձեռք բերում....
*Բայց գարունը, ա՜խ էս գարունը...*.Ինքը էնքան հաճելիյա անդրադառնում իմ վրա, ես զգացել եմ, ու էդ մի քանի տարիյա.....
Ու  այսօր մի հարց եմ ստացել.
- Իսկ գարունը ինչպեսա՞ անդրադառնում քո վրա.....
Էնքան հաճելի թվաց հարցը, որ ուզում էի երկար, շատ երկար գրել, պատասխանել :Love: ...Չգիտեմ, էնքան տարօրինակ ու նուրբ զգացումա մեջս, ոնց որ ես ինքս մեջս ծաղկեմ, ծաղկեմ անընդհատ, ուզենամ երջանկությունիցս գոռամ, ասեմ.
*-  Ես երջանիկ եեեեեմ*,- հաճելիյա, շատ շատ, մենակ ....
Չէ, թող լինեն, թող էդ սև ստեղներն էլ լինեն, սպիտակները միշտ հաջորդելու են դրանց....
Լավա,  որ կողքիս եք, շատերդ.....մեկա  վատ ու չկամեցող մարդիկ, նախանձ մարդիկ միշտ էլ կլինեն, բայց ես ինքս , ինքս իմ ուժերով ու իմ ժպիտով եմ հաղթելու....

*Անկեղծությունների շարքերից....
Ձեր Մեմե....*

----------

armen9494 (06.03.2012), unknown (07.03.2012), Արէա (07.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Շնորհավոր լինի հարսանիքդ Գոգ ջաաան...
Ափսոս վաղը կողքիդ չեմ լինելու, բայց....
Էն ինչը կյանքում ամենամոտ մարդուն ցանկանում են, ցանկանում եմ քեզ ընկերուհի՜ս. Պիտի տեսնեյիր երեկ հոգուս երջանկությունը, որ հեռախոսով պատմում էիր, լացս գալիս էր համովս...Անսահաման մեծ երջանկություն քեզ...
Էլի կգրեմ, սա մեջկբերեմ, հիմա գնամ, դու վաղը ամենասիրունիկ հարսիկն ես լինելու....*

----------

armen9494 (11.03.2012), unknown (07.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ես, էլի ես....
Պատմություններով ու իմ արագ ու շտապող ձեռքերով հանդերձ եկա....
Բա հիմա որտեղից սկսեմ էէ...
Այստեղ օգնության է գալիս հեռախոսումս պահված իմ տողերը , որոնք ամբողջ շաբաթ գոնե սա իմ հետա....


Օրերս դատարկ չեն լինում, չէ, ուղղակի օրա լինում, որ ջղայանաում եմ, օրա լինում անընդհատ կողքիս մարդիկ ժպիտ են բերում, անգամ եղելա, մի դեպք, ու մի քանի օր առաջ, որ էնքան նեղված էի, մետրոյով հանգիստ տուն էի գալիս, ականջակալներումս տխուր տրտմիկ երգեր, ես էլ նեղված, ջղայանացած, մեկ էլ նայում եմ դիմացի շարքին մի հատ պուճու՜ր :Love: նայում եմ, ու զգում եմ քիչ քիչ նյարդերս հանգստանում են, այն ինչ ամբողջ ճանապարհին ինքս իմ հետ էի կռվում, թե ինչի՞ եմ ես միշտ լռում....
Ի՜նչ լավա, որ կան էս պուճուրները  :Kiss: 
Մի օր էլ աշխատանքի եմ, վազեցի լաբարատորիա, հերթկան հղիի արյունն եմ տանում, տվեցի, մեկ էլ աշխատաողներից մեկը նայեց, նայեց մեկ էլ .
- Բայց դու քո նկարի մեջ ավելի լավն ես, քան հիմա,-  ես էլ  սենց դեպքով նայում եմ
-  :Shok: ,- դեռ չեմ հասկանում ինչա՞ ասում,
- Հա՜, էդ լեյբլիդ վրայի նկարում,- էդ էն նկարներն էն, որ աշխատանքի ժամանակ  փակցվումա հագուստիդ, նայեցի նկարիս, մեկ էլ ինքը շարունակումա.
- էնտեղ էնքա՜ն սիրուն ես ժպտում, իսկ ստեղ գալիս ես լուրջ դեմքով, - մեկ էլ կողքից շարունակում են,- դե ինքը պատասխանատույա, չէ լավ ես անում,  սենց լավա : Ես էլ .
- _դե ուղղակի գալիս եմ ու գնում, ո՞նց ժպտամ..._
Սենց խճճված դուրս եկա....համ ուրախ եմ, արդեն ժպտում եմ, համ էլ խառն եմ...
Հաջորդ օրը գնացել եմ էլի լաբարատորիյա, մոռացել եմ երեկվա խոսակցությունը , արյունը դրեցի, մեկ էլ նույն աշխատաողը զարմացած նայումա դեմքիս, ես էլ .
- Ես եմ, բերել եմ.
*- Ես ժպիտդ եմ ման գալիս, ուրա՞,*- դուք պատկերացրեք էդքանից հետո ես համ իրան ժպտացի ամոթից, համ էլ մինչև մեր սենյակ դեմքիս էր էդ ժպիտը, պատկերացրեք ինչքա՜ն մարդ կար միջանցքում ինձ էր նայում :Love: -  :LOL: կսեից զգացի ու սթափվեցի :Blush: 

Հետո , դե հետո ինչ պատմեմ, արդեն շաբաթս վերջացելա, չեմ էլ հիշում որը գրեմ...
Հա՜  Մարտի 7ին  իմ ընկերուհու , կուսրընկերուհու Գոհարի հարսանիքն էր, ես միայն այսօր նոր նկարները տեսա, էնքան հետաքրքիր էր, հարսանիքի առաջին օրը խոսում էինք, ասում եմ ա՞խր ինչ ափսոսա, ինչ սիրուն ես լինելու, ոնց ա չեմ տեսնելու քեզ , մեկ էլ էս իմ ընկերուհին սկսեց ինձ պատկերացնել.
- Բա դու, որ ժպտաս, այտերիդ փոսիկը հերիքա, սիրուն, համով հարսիկ ես լինելու՜,- ես , ես զարմանքից ասում եմ.
 -Այ մարդ, քո հարսանքինա վաղը, քեզ թողած ինձ ես պատրկերացնում :Love:  :Blush: վա՜յ...Ինչքան ուրախ եմ, որ գտել ես  քո սերը համովս, էնքան անսպասելի էր, որ էդ օրը ասեցիր չէի հավատում, որ երկու օրից հարսանիքդ էր....
Հաջորդ օրը աշխատանքիս տեղից զանգել եմ, ասումա.
- Մե՜ր հարսի շորով պատրաստ կանգնած եմ, սպասում եմ, նենց սիրուն եմ,- ու ես հուզմունքից, չգիտեմ ինչ եղա, լացս գալիս էր մի պահ.... 
Ասել եմ Գոգ, երջանկությունդ էդ օրվա աչքերիդ թող կրկնապատկվի քո կյանքում, ու քո նման մի հատ . չէ շատ սիրուն ճուտոներ ունենաս, ես էլ գամ տեսնեմ ու՜.... :Love: 
Եկավ *Մարտի ութը*, ես էլ դե մենակ տատիկիս եմ դեռ նվեր մատուցել, դե հլը աշխատավարձս ստանամ, ո՜ր...
Իսկ  Մարտի ո8-ի օրը էնքան սիրուն էր  :Love: չէէ, նվերները չեմ ասում, էնքան լուսավոր էր, մենք տանը չէինք, ու մինչև ուշ երեկո տանը չմնացինք, շատ սիրուն օր էր, մինչ մթնելը, ու մութն ընկնելուց հետո Երևանում, իմ քաղաքում, որը կարոտել էի շաաաատ..
Դե գիշերը ես նվերներս ու դրա առաջին օրը արդեն ստացել էի, մնում էի ես :Hands Up: ...
Ու քանի որ Մարտի9 ին որոշել էի գնալ տատաիկենց, որոշեցի, որ պիտի դատարկ չգնանք եղբորս հետ, ու .....Կարևորը էն էր ,որ նվերս տատիկս հավանել էր, դե հետո էնտեղ էլ էր քեռիիս ինձ շատ սիրող աղջիկը, իրա համար էլ  :Love:  իրա ուզած էն պուպուշ թիթիզական օրագրերից, որը ես ինքս եմ սիրում, որից ունեցել եմ, ու հիմա էլ ունեմ, դե իբր իմ գծով եմ ուղարկում որ գնա :LOL:  ինքը էնքան էր ուրախացել, որ.
*Մեր խոսակցությունը...*
- Մարիամս, արի իջնենք քեզ էլ մի նվեր գնեմ հա՞,
- Չէէէ, Մեր , չեմ ուզում, պետք չի :Blush: ,- ու էդ իրա աչուկներում դու տեսնում ես, որ ինքը ասումա չէ, բայց պատասխանը այո-յա
- Հա, հիմա մազերդ մի լավ սիրուն կկապենք, ու կիջնենք խանութ,- ու էսքան իմ համոզելուց հետո ինքը էնպիսի խոսքեր ասեց, որ ես միամգամից որոշեցի, որ իջնում ենք, որ ինքը արժանիյա..
*- Մեր, դու որ եկել ես , էդ արդեն մեծ նվերա իմ համար,*- չէ, դուք պատկերացրեք, ինչքանա ինքը սիրում ինձ, ինչքանա հպարտ, որ ինքը 9 տարեկան լինելով էդ խոսքերը ասեց...
Հետո պապայի հետ տուն եկանք, ու մեքենայի մեջ մի հատ էլ անկնկալ կար,  *ԱլաԲալանիցան* դիտեցինք միասին տանը, որի ժամանակ մենակ ես էի էդքան ուրախ ու ծիծաղում ուժեղ, ոնց միշտ...
Իսկ երեկ, երեկ էնքան հիացած էի, ես էդքան սիրուն կահույք, վայ :Love:  էհ, ընկել էի երազանքներիս գիրկը, կարևորը որ ինքս էլ շուտով կունենամ, բայց ախր ինչքան լավն էին..
*Ես հավատում եմ, որ իմ երազանքները կիսատ չեն մնալու....*
Այսօ՜ր, այսօր էլ էնքան լավ օր էր, տատիկնեք էին մեր տանը ,* միամսյակը նշեցինք*, էս օրերը շատ եմ սիրում որ գալիս են տատիկենքս, մենք շուտ շուտ ենք գնում բայց իրանք, որ գալիս ե՜ն...դէ՜ երաժշտությունն էլ ակորդեոնը միշտ ես միացնում եմ, եթե պապիկս մեր տաննա, բացի էդ եղբորս ընկերն էլ իրենց հերթին էին հյուրընկալել, կինոդիտման ժամ էր :Smile: ..ու....
*Ու արդեն օրս վերջանումա, ես արդեն հանգիստ եմ, որ վաղը նոր շաբաթա սկսվելու, նոր էջով, նոր բառերով, ինձ ուժա պետք, մեծ ուժ, ու ես ունեմ այն արդեն...*
Վաղը նոր սկզիբա ամեն ինչի....*Էս շաբաթվա մեջ իմ աշխատավարձի , առաջինի օրնա լինելու....*Ինչքան երջանիկ եմ լինելու....
Բոլորիդ երջանիկ օր, ու նաև շնորհավոր բոլորիս մի ամսյակը....Իմ բոլոր էստեղի ընկերներին էլ եմ շնորհավորում :Kiss: ....Ժպիտը թող լինի մեր կյանքի միակ ու տաք ուղեկիցը.....*Ձեր Մեմե....*



մտքերիս ուղեկիցը այսօր Բեբեն էր....Մերսի Անուշաս էս երգի համար, վաղը լսելու եմ ճանապարհին.... :Love:

----------

armen9494 (11.03.2012), unknown (11.03.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

Բա հիմա ո՞նց սկսեմ, հոգնեցի էլ արդեն էն սովորական բարև օրագրիկ ....եկել եմ....


Հա՛, դու չես էլ պատկերացնի, թե էս շաբաթի ինչերով էր լցված,* անկնկալ անակնկալի ետևից* մոտս հրաշքներից գլխապտույտ էր, ու մինչ այսօր :Rolleyes: ...
Սպասի սկսում եմ էէէէէէէէէէէն ամենասկզբից ինչպես ամեն սկսվող շաբաթ, էս մեկը էնքան տարբեր ու լարված էր լինելու, երկու օր իրար ետևից սթրեսի մեջ էի...
 հա, էդ գիտեք ո՞րնա, երբ ընդունվում ես աշխատանքի ու կան մարդիկ, որոնք չարացած են, ըհըն եկավ, հեսա գործից դուրս ենք գալու, եկելա խանգարի, բլա բլա, ու էդպես փորձում են խանգարել քեզ, չթողնելով բարձրանալ աստիճաններով վեր, ճանապարհիդ հարվածելով քեզ, ինչքան էլ դու բարի ես, ինչքան էլ հարգում ես իրենց, իրենց խոսքը, բայց...
Կարևորը չստացվեց, հա, չստացվեց, էստեղ կարողացա սլանալով առաջ, հաղթել, ասում են եթե մեջք ունես, ինքդ պետք է նաև կարողանաս քո մեջքը պնդացնել...
 ես մենակ չէի, գիտեյի, դրա համար էլ առաջ գնացի.....դժվար էր, նեղվում էի, բայց բացվեց էդ ամպամած եղանակը, ցրվեցին իմ երկնքի գորշ ամպերը, որովհետև ես լուռ չմնացի...
Հետո, էդ երկու ամպոտ օրերից հետո, *եկավ աշախատավարձիս օրը* :Yahoo:  շատերն են զգացել էդ հաճույքը, բայց իմ մոտ էդ ամենառաջինն էր, ամենառաջի՜նը...
Վայ, էն ինչ էր հետս կատարվում մինչ կբարձանայի երկրորդ հարկ, մեջս դողում էի, ցնծում էի ինքս ինձ :Ծաղիկ: , էդ չգիտեմ ուրիշ զգացում էր, ու* քանի որ չապրած զգացում էր, քաղցրն էր ամենից*...Ամենադաժանը էդ հերթն էր, որի ժամանակ մեջս փոթորիկներ էին կուտակվել, էն ինչ էր, ինքս ինձ չէի կարողանում զսպել...Մեկ էլ հնչեց Մերի անունը :Love:  ստորագրե՛ք, ստացե՛ք :Hi: 
Արդեն մտածում էի, երբ ոնց  ինչպես եմ այն ծախսելու, դե նվերներ կային, որ մտածել էի, ու...Իջնում եմ մտածկոտ, ցնծացող հոգով ներքև, մեկ էլ ընկերուհիս՝ Ռիփսիմեն ներքևում ինձ էր սպասում, ինքն էլ էր ստացել իր աշախատավարձը, որոշեցինք, որ պետք է նշենք, քանի որ վաղոուց  այն որոշել էինք ու մնացել էր օդում, ու հենց հաջորդ օրն էլ....Բայց մինչ հաջորդ օրը, էդ օրը պիտի տատիկենց իջնեյի, որոշել էի, ուղղակի իջնեմ, անգամ չգիտեյի, որ էդ օրն եմ ստանալու, ու...
Էնքան հետաքրքիր ու էլի այսօր առաջին անգամ թեմայով բացի աշխատավարձիցս, նաև մի բան պատահեց հետս, որ :Blush:  չէէ մեծ բան չի, ուղղակի որ մի բանը քեզ հետ պատահած չի լինում , եսիմ....անծանոթ մի տղա երթուղայինի մեջ տեղս ստացաավ :Blush: չգիտեյի ինչ անեյի, ու ամոթից հասցրեցի մենակ մերսին կամաց ասել, էլ մանր մունր չեմ պատմի, հավես չկա, շատ եմ գրել :LOL: իսկ հաջորդ օրը...
Տաշի՜ :Yahoo:  լաավ պարեցինք, ուրախացանք, նշեցինք :Jpit: ու վերջում, վերջում ինքը նենց ...... որ :Blush:  լավ էէ, սուս եմ...կարևորը  Անուշաս գիտի :Tongue: 
Ու միինչ այդ էլ իրենից նվերներ  էի ստացել, ես էլ տվել էի չնայած նոր ընկերներ ենք, բայց էդ կապ չունի եթե մարդը զգում ես որ մոտ է սրտիդ ու հարազատ է արդեն...
Հա, հետո է լ տատաիկենց, մյուս օրը՜, վաաաաաաայ, մի հատ պուոպուշ տորթիկ ձեռքիս գնացի աշախատանքի՜.....
Մինչ իմ աշախատանքի տեղը գնալս, առաջինը ուզում էի ռեանիմացիոն գնալ, հա, ու գնացի, չեք պատկերացնի ես որ մտնում եմ էնտեղ ինչա կատարվում, բոլորի մոտ էս դեմքի արտահայտություննա :Love:  բոլորը ժպտում են, ուրախանում ու միասին տորթիկը վայելուոց հետո, արագ իջա իմ աշխատանքի տեղը, արդեն ժամանակս էր լռանում, ու....ու երկար սպասելուց հետո ես բոլոր մեր բժիշկներին հավաքեցի մեր սենյակներից մեկում ու....
Ինչքա՜ն հաճելի խոսքեր ասեցին, ինչքան լավ մաղթանքներ, որոնք էնքան թանկ ու  կարևոր էին իմ համար, մեկը ասում էր գումարդ կրկնապատիկ լինի, մյուսը լավ ապագա ունենաս, հաջողակ լինես, դու լավն ես, շնորքով, որ նման բան ես մտածել...էհ....դե վերցրեք, վերցեք խմեցինք :Jpit: ....կատակ եմ անում :Blush: 
Հա, ո*ւ բոլորի խոսքերը ծաղկեփունջ դարձրած եկա տուն....*
*Ու ամեն օր բացվում էր իր գույներով, բացվում էր ,որ ապացուցեր, որ տեղ ուներ իմ համար իր գույների մեջ, բացվում էր, որ ցույց տար ինչքան մարդիկ են կողքիս, ինչքան կան կրկնապատկվելու են...*
Հետո հաճելի էր մեր սկայպային զրույցը Անուշայիս հետ, ես որոշել եմ, մենք երկվորյակներ ենք ուղղակի անջատ ենք կիլոմետերեով ու հեռու ենք իրարից ֆիզիկապես բայց մոտ սրտերո ու հոգիներով....
 Հա բայց էսքան նման, ա՜յ մարդ ի՞նչ ասում եմ, նույնը ապրելա ինքը, նույնը զգացելա Անուշաս , նույնը զգացել եմ ես, տեսել եմ ես, ախր ոնցաաաա ստացվում...
Ակումբս, քո շնորհիվա, որ ես գտել եմ իմ ընկերուհուն, իմ համար մեծ նվեր՝ Անուշային, որ ինքը իմ կողքինա ամեն հարցում :Kiss:  թանկսս...
Ու հետո մեկ էլ  երեկվա օրս էր հաճելի, չե՞ք պատկերացնի ինչ հաճելիյա ստանալ նվեր, փո՜քր նվեր, գնահատելով աշխատանքդ, թեկուզ քո կարծիքով ոչինչ էլ չարեցիր, բայց...բա օրվաս վերջը ինչ լավն էէէր, :LOL: լահմաջո՜ :Jpit: 
Հետո էլ էնքան ցուրտ էր, քամին էր որոշում ճանապարհս, լավա չքշեց տարավ Մեմեյին, թե չէէ՜ մնալու էիք առանց էս տարվա  «աշունի», դրա համար էլ նիհար չեմ :Tongue: 
Չնայած հիմա նենց եմ սպասում ամռանը, էս տարվա ձմեռը, գարունը, ամառը՜, աշունը՜ ինչքան տարբեր են լինելու մնացաած տարիներից...
Իսկ այսօր, էն իմ ամենասիրելի շաբաթներիցա, որ վայելում ես էն տաք ընտանիքիդ գրկում...որ ֆիլմ ես դիտում միասին իրենց հետ, որ դիտում ես հաղորդումները երեկոյան առանց շտապելու, հանգիստ, թեթև՜...
ԻՍկ վաղը, վաղը գնումների , նվերների օրնա, որ ինքս եմ պատրաստելու, շրջելու, ամենառաջինը էդ պապիկիս նվերնա լինելու, մնացածը և եղբորս, և մայրիկիս, և հայրիկիս, երեքշաբթի իր ծննդյան օրն է, որը ոնց ո՞ր......
Տեսնենք, երկուշաբթի էլ սիրուն օրա լինելու, ես գնալու եեեմ, լավ էէ, իյա, շատ չխոսեցի՞...
Ակումբս ծնդյանդ տարեծդարձը շնորհավոր, որ թույլ ես տվել ունենամ էս վիտուալ  օրագրիկս, ընկերներիս, էն թանկ մարդկանց, որնք մոտ են սրտիս :Love: 

Ոնց որ ոչինչ չեմ մոռացել...
*Ամեն բան սլանում է իր հունով, ու գիտեք ամենագեղեցիկը որն է, որ ամեն օր, երդվում եմ ամեն օր,  իր ականկալը ցույց է տալիս աչքերիս ո հոգուս.,. դնում է ձեռքերիս մ եջ ու գոռում.
- Երջանիկ լինեեեեես....*


*Գնացի, հաջողներ, տեսնես էս շաբաթսելա սենց լինելու, ոնց էս մեկը, նենց եմ ուզում, ես կերազեմ, իմ երազանենքերը կատարվել են ու կատարվելու են մի՜շտ.....*

----------

armen9494 (17.03.2012), laro (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Իսկ ես իմ հին աշխարհն եմ կարոտել...
Խոսքս բնավ էլ դպրոցականների  պատմության մասին չէ, այլ հին աշխարհս` հին գրառումներս, որտեղ իմաստ կար մտքերիս մեջ, իսկ հիմա.... հիմա մենակ յուրօրինակ ու  անակնկալ կյանք է, արևով լեցուն, առանց մտքերի, մտորումների...
Չգիտեմ....
Ունենալով մեկը կարոտում ենք մյուսը, իսկ լինելով մյուսի մեջ կարտում ենք էն մեկը, որի մեջ էինք...
Փոփոխական եսիմ ինչ...._




_Ոնց որ ետ բերեցի....
էհ...
Անորոշ վիճակ, մտածմունքային..._

----------

armen9494 (18.03.2012), erexa (18.03.2012), keyboard (18.03.2012), laro (18.03.2012), unknown (20.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Վարդերի թերթերը գրքի տողերը գեղեցիկ ու բուրմունքով կդարձնեն միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ սիրես կարդալը ընդհանրապես_ :Love:  :Love:  :Love: ...

Իսկ ինչու՞ են իրանք էդքա՜ն գեղեցիկ...
Իսկ ինչի՞ եմ սիրում ես դրանց բոլորի նման, պռիմիտիվ ու սովորական.... 
Ինչու՞ ես ուրիշ ծաղիկ չեմ սիրում...
Ինչու՞ չեմ տարբերվում էս հարցում :Mda: ...


*Մեկա իրանք կյանքս միշտ լցնում են գույներով՝ վառ ու լեցուն*՝ թեկուզ օդում :Tongue: ...
*Սիրում եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ....*

----------

armen9494 (19.03.2012), erexa (19.03.2012), unknown (20.03.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Հ.Գ՝ Տեսնես ինչի՞ եմ էսքան ուրախ...
Ա՜խ երբ պիտի գա ժամը 12-ը ու վաղը 7-ը՜...
Ախր էնքա՜ն սիրուն օրա լինելու վաղը՜....
Պաաաաաապ...
Շնորհավորանքներս իրականում՝  12-ից հետո, օրագրային՝ վիրտուալ՝ շաբաթ կամ էլ վաղը, ո՞վ իմանա*

----------

armen9494 (19.03.2012), laro (19.03.2012), unknown (20.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Կարմիր կիսաքաղցր գինի_՝  շա՜տ համով ու հաճելի....բայց :Blush: այսօր հեչ հաճելի չէր...


Էնքա՜ն սիրուն օր էր երեկ :Rolleyes: , որ հիմա չեմ հացնի կիսվել, անգամ էն ինչը ցանկանում եմ քեզ ՝ պապ , սրտիս անկյունում եմ պահել, բայց այն օդում չի մնալու....
Գիտե՞ք ասում են հաջողված է այն երեկույթը, որ շատ հոգնում ես , լավ ուրախանում ես՝ չնայած էս իմ տարբերականա :Yea: , բայց հետևություն՝ էնքա՜ն հաջողված էր, որ աշխանքից շուտ եմ տուն եկել, հոգնած ու քնաթաթախ վիճակիս համար :Lazy: ...
Հ.գ՝ ամոոթ :Blush: 

_Էլի կգամ , մենակ թե չգիտեմ երբ...._
*Լավ մնացեեեեեեեեեք, կարոտում եեեմ*

----------

KiLa (22.03.2012), unknown (22.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

> *Հ.Գ՝ Տեսնես ինչի՞ եմ էսքան ուրախ...
> Ա՜խ երբ պիտի գա ժամը 12-ը ու վաղը 7-ը՜...
> Ախր էնքա՜ն սիրուն օրա լինելու վաղը՜....
> Պաաաաաապ...
> Շնորհավորանքներս իրականում՝  12-ից հետո, օրագրային՝ վիրտուալ՝ շաբաթ կամ էլ վաղը, ո՞վ իմանա*





> _Կարմիր կիսաքաղցր գինի_՝  շա՜տ համով ու հաճելի....բայցայսօր հեչ հաճելի չէր...
> 
> 
> Էնքա՜ն սիրուն օր էր երեկ, որ հիմա չեմ հացնի կիսվել, անգամ էն ինչը ցանկանում եմ քեզ ՝ պապ , սրտիս անկյունում եմ պահել, բայց այն օդում չի մնալու....
> Գիտե՞ք ասում են հաջողված է այն երեկույթը, որ շատ հոգնում ես , լավ ուրախանում ես՝ չնայած էս իմ տարբերականա, բայց հետևություն՝ էնքա՜ն հաջողված էր, որ աշխանքից շուտ եմ տուն եկել, հոգնած ու քնաթաթախ վիճակիս համար...
> Հ.գ՝ ամոոթ
> 
> _Էլի կգամ , մենակ թե չգիտեմ երբ...._
> *Լավ մնացեեեեեեեեեք, կարոտում եեեմ*



Եկա, ես նորից վերադարձա...
Եկել եմ, որ շարունակեմ միտքս, պապ....
Միգուցե չկարդաս, կամ էլ  կարդաս էն ժամանակ, երբ երկար շաատ երկար անցած կլինի սրանից, բայց...
Ես գրում եմ, որովհետև սիրտս չի կարող կիսատ թողնել էն, ինչը իրա ներսումա, որը փակել եմ, ժամանակավոր, որ դուրս թողնեմ մի օր...

Շնորհավոր պապ ջան ծնունդդ :Bux:  :Bux:  :Drinks: ...
Իմ կյանքում ու մինչև կյանքիս էն ամենավերջին՝ առանց արև ու մարող օրը երեքդ մնալու եք հիմնական ու թանկ ընտանիքը իմ համար...
Ճաճաչափայլ խոսքեր չեմ ուզում գրեմ, բայց էն ինչը ես ցանականում եմ, իրոք  էն  իմ՝ քեզ սիրող սրտում, դու էլ գիտես, իսկ հիմա  կասեմ այն, ինչը չեմ ասել, չես լսել...
Պապ, էն ամենակարևորներից բացի, առողջություն, հաջողություն, որոնք թանկ են եղել մինչև հիմա,  ուզում եմ, որ աշխարհը քո նման մարդկանցով լի լինեն, ամեն տեղ թող լինեն, դու էն ամենալավ պապայի, մարդու կերպարն ես տեղծել մեջս, *իդեալը* իմ համար....Էդ ամեն աղջկա համարա էդպես, ես գիտեմ, բայց դու...
Թող էն ամեն օր առավոտյան արթնանալիս աղոթք անող աչքերդ հասնեն էն նապատակին, որ ուզում ես...
Թող էն ինչը մեզ ես տվել, էսքան ժամանակ,  հազարապատիկ ետ վերադառնա...
Թող քեզ նման լինի իմ ամուսինը, հա՛, ամաչում եմ ասեմ հիմա, բայց, թող որ քո նման ամուսին ու հայր լինի, քո նման պա'պ...
Թող էն բարի հոգիդ միշտ ուրախանա մեզանով, մեր ընտանիքով....
Թող ցնծա իր իսկ հաջողություններով, իր նպատակների իրականցմամբ...
Ու քանի որ քո լավատեսության ամենամեծ մասը ինձ ես տվել, թող այն էլի կրկնապատիկ լինի....
Աշխարհիս մեջ էն ամենաբարձր գագաթին դու ու իմ հրեշտակն եք....
Սիրում եմ ձեզ :Kiss: ....
Հավետ միասին ու երջանկությամբ ողողված լինեք :Ծաղիկ: ...

Ի՜նչ լավա, որ նման եմ քեզ....

՝ քո սիրած երգը՜ :Wink:  ինչպես նաև՝ :Love: ...


*Գնում եմ, երկար չեմ էլ պատմի շաբաթս լավն էր, յուրովի, պատմելու նյութս շատա, չեմ հասցնի ուշա, բայց շատ պուպուշն էր, իմ պայծառ ու համով շաբաթներից էր, մերսիներ, որ կարդում եք, սիրում եմ ձեեզ..Ձեր Մեմե.....*

----------

armen9494 (28.03.2012), erexa (25.03.2012), laro (25.03.2012), Lusinamara (25.03.2012), unknown (25.03.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Նարե91 (25.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Իսկ ինձ թվումա, որ ես դարձել եմ ձանձրալի.....
Հակառակը չհամոզեք, էդ տողերս են էդպես ասում...
Տխուր չեմ, ընդհակառակը ժպտում եմ, պարզ ու հասարակ...
Ուղղակի ներսս զգումա էդ ամենը..._

----------

unknown (28.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Պարզապես*


_Դրսում արև,
Ներսում ցուրտ,
Պարզապես, ու  հենց էնպես:
Ներսում զրույց,
Դրսում լուռ,
Պարզապես, ու հենց էնպես:
Դրսում անձրև,
Ներսում տոթ,
Պարզապես, ու հենց էնպես:
Կյանք է դրսում,
Իսկ ներսում իմ՝
Լուռ է ,հանդարտ,
Ցուրտ ու մութ է
Իմ ներսում,_

*Պարզապես ու հենց էնպես...*.

----------

armen9494 (28.03.2012), Arpine (28.03.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (28.04.2012), Lusinamara (28.03.2012), Smokie (28.03.2012), unknown (28.03.2012), Արէա (28.03.2012), Նարե91 (01.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Գուցե՞ գաղտնիք կա տանիքի գլխին....*



Միշտ մեքենայով կամ որևէ այլ փոխադրամիջոցով շենքերի կողքով անցնելիս, ակամայից հայացքս դեպի վերև եմ հառում, դեպի երկինք, սիրում եմ վայելել այն իր գույներով ,տարբեր եղանանկներին, շարժմանս մեջ կամ քայլելիս...Հետո հայացքս ավելի ներքև է իջնում, ու սառում *տանիքների գլխին:*
Չգիտեմ ինչու՞ սրտին իմ թվում է,որ ինչ որ _գաղտնքի կա թաքնված շենքերի տանիքների_ն:
Երկար մտածելով էս ուղղությամբ՝ պատասխանը չէի գտնում, բայց հայացքս փնտրում էր, զգում էր հոգիս ինչ որ մի բան:
Այսօր նորից էի մտորում էդ ամենի մասին, ու հանկարծ...
Պայծառացա ...
Մենք բոլորս մտածում ենք, երազում, աղոթում, ու էդ մտածմունքները ,աղոթքը, երբեմն ու ավելի հաճախ,  տանը հանգստի մեջ ենք ակամայից մտաբերում, ու այն չգիտակցելով վերև է բարձրանում, իսկ աղոթքը  միշտ երկինք է հասնում , երազանքը, մտածմունքը նույնպես..... Դրանք վերևում, ամե՜նավերևում իրենց լուծումը գտնում են , բայց միայն ուշ, որոշ ժամանակ անց են հասնում մեզ՝ մտածողներիս...
Բայց մեր երազանքներից մեկ մասնիկ, փոքրիկ կտոր մնում է մեր իսկ տանիքի գլխին, այն լուսավոր է պահում մեր տունը, մեզ, հույսով է լցնում մեզ ամեն օր, չնայած ինքներս դա չգիտենք....
*Եկեք  միշտ էլ երազենք, հավատանք, որ դրանք կատարվելու են՝ « այսօր կամ վաղը » :*

----------

armen9494 (28.03.2012), Kanamar (31.03.2012), unknown (28.03.2012)

----------


## Meme

« Իսկ  միթե՞ գիտեմ մտածել.... » 

Բոլորս մեկ հարցի, հուզող ու պատասխան պահանջող հարցի շուրջ մտածում ենք, խորհում, պատասխանն ու լուծումը շուտափույթ լուծել ենք ուզում...
Բայց ոչ բոլորիս է հաջողվում մտածել...
Կհարցեք ինչու՞....
Ես  կարծում  եմ, որ ինչքան էլ  ֆիզիկապես մտածմունքի մեջ լինենք, իրականում կամ հոգեպես մենք մտածել չգիտենք, կամ ճիշտ մտածել,  էն ժամանակ երբ հետո սխալվում ենք...
Լինում են չէ՞ դեպքեր, երբ մտածում ենք, գտնում պատասխանը, գործում ըստ դրա, շարժվում էդ ուղղությամբ, բայց իրագործումից հետո հասկանում ենք, որ սխալ ենք, ու բոլորովին էլ  կապ չունի մեծ է սխալը, թե փոքր:

Կարևորը _ճիշտ մտածելն է:_


*Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս ճիշտ մտածել...*

----------

armen9494 (28.03.2012), unknown (28.03.2012), Նարե91 (01.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Դրսում անձրև, կաթոցներ,
Խաղաղ, միապաղաղ կաթոցներ,
Սրտիս ռիթմին հարազատ,
Կյանքիս էջին նոր թանաք:
_


Ո՜նց  էի կարոտել էս ձայնը, էս նոտաները, որ միշտ հարազատ են հոգուս ձայներին, հոգուս  խորքին, է՜ն ամենախորքին :Love: ...
Նենց երջանիկ եմ :Ծաղիկ: , ուրախությունս մեծա՜ :Yahoo:  :Kiss: ....
Երկար չեմ գրի, բայց էս  ամենը էնքա՜ն հարազատ ու կարոտած էր, էնքա՜ն մեծ էր, որ :Rolleyes: ...
Ինքը իմ կյանքը երկարացնումա, ես էներգիա եմ կուտակում, լցնում ու պահեստավորում իմ մեջ...

Կարոտել էի.... շնորհակալ եմ, որ եկար, որ լսեցի ձայնդ, որ հոգով զրուցեցինք...

----------

armen9494 (07.04.2012), Lusinamara (01.04.2012), unknown (02.04.2012), Նարե91 (01.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Իսկ ես ուրբաթ օրը շատ պատահական ու անսպասելի, անակնկալ ձևով վարդեր նվեր ստացա, շատ չէին, բայց ....էդ էնքան չնչին հարցա, էնքան անշոշափելի, որ ինձ մենակ իրանք էին ուրախացնում, ու իմ կուրսեցին...
Որ նախորդ օրը ասում էր, էլ չի կարա գա տեսնելու ինձ, հարմար չի, գիտեյի, որ անակնկալա անելու, բայց ո՜ր ասեց, ես այլևս մոռացա, ու հենց նույն  օրը որոշեցի  շուտ տուն գնալ, բայց...Զանգը ինձ ետ պահեց...
Նենց հետաքրքիր էր հրապարակում, ժամի մոտ
Բայց ուրախությունս նենց մեծ էր, էնքան էի սպասել, որ համ ջղայնացել էի, համ էլ...
Իսկ վարդե՜րս...մինչ հիմա էլ կան, սեղանին ամեն օր ժպտում են ինձ, իսկ ես անկեղծ իրենց եմ ժպտում...
Շնորհակալ եմ Գա՜յ, էդ վարդերը թող  փոխադարձաբար օդով ինձանից քեզ ժպիտ բերեեե՜ն...
Իսկ երեկ նույնպես լավ ու հետաքրքիր օր էր, չնայած եղանակը մռայլ էր, տհաճ քամի, բայց...նկարնե՜րս...էհ
կարևորը այսօր երկու հոգու խաբել եմ, հա հա, առավոտյան Անուշային, հետո նույն սուտը դասընկերուհուս, տարբեր արձագանքներ էին, Անուշան ուրախ էր, բայց հավատաց, իսկ դասընկերուհիս տխրել էր, ու արդեն փիլիսոփայում էր, չդիմացա, բայ առավոտյան դեռ քնած ինձ ու եղբորս մաման խաբեց, ձյունա գալիս, բայց երկուսս էլ մնացինք քնած, հասկացանք ո՜ր...
Հիշում եմ մեկ անգամ էլ եմ կարողացել խաբել, երբ դպրոցական էի, ու մեկ այլ օրագիր ունեյի նոր, վերցրեցի այն, լռացրեցի առարկաներս, ու...ու նմանակելով ուսուցչուհիներիս ստորագրությունները, ի դեպ , որը լավ էր մոտս ստացվում, մամային ցույց տվեցի, ու մամայի զարմանքն էնքա՜ն մեծ էր, որ էլ չդիմացա, ու սկսեցի ծիծաղել, էլ չէր հավատում, մինչև նոր օրագիրս չբերեցի_

Բա՜, նենց որ շնորհավոր *Ապրիլի Մեկ....*
Ուրախ ու ջերմ օրեր բոլորիիի՜դ....

----------

armen9494 (07.04.2012), erexa (01.04.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (28.04.2012), unknown (02.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Իսկ ես երկնքում աստղեր կձուլեմ, 
Հեքիաթ կհյուսեմ ես ամեն նոր օր,
Ամեն մի գիշեր լուսնի շողերից,
Երազ կդարձնեմ արահետը նոր,
Ու նոր հուշերով, նոր պայծառությամբ,
Ինքս կյանք դարձնեմ մութը խավարոտ...
_

_
Իհարկե երազելը հաճելի է, հույս ու հավատ է ներչում, բայց  երբեմն երբ կոտրված ես լինում, երազել բնավ չի ստացվում, ինչ որ մի փոքր կտոր խանգարում է լիարժեք երազդ ժպիտով ու լույսով լցնելու...
Ինձ համար իմ  երազելը, կյանքիս մեծ ամբողջությունն է կազմում, քանզի առանց դրա, իմ կյանքը դատարկ է, ու այն   լվցած կլիներ անիմաստությամբ, առանց գույների ու հույսի քայլի....
Ես ինքս իմ երազանքներով կառուցելով ապագաս, լցնում եմ ներկաս ժպիտով, ու թո՜ղ թեկուզ ապագաս մի փոքր սխալներով, կամ գուցե իմ մտացածին ապագայով ինձ չհասնի, այլ փոփոխությամբ, ես կիմանա՜մ, որ ներկաս չեմ սևավորել, ու չեմ լցրել  այն դառը սևսպիտակով...
Ես կլցնեմ, կլցնեմ այն իմ մեծ հույսով, որը ստացել եմ երկնքից, կլցնեմ ներկաս իմ ներկապնակի գույներով, որ հետո հիշեմ, որ  դատարկ ժամեր ես չե՛մ ունեցել..._

----------

Lusinamara (07.04.2012), unknown (07.04.2012), Նարե91 (11.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ավելի մեծ ուրախություն չէի էլ սպասում :Rolleyes: ...
Ինչքա՜ն ուրախ էի , որ լսեցի, ու հաստատ սիրտս էդ պահին ինձ չխաբեց, բայց ամաչեցի, ու կիսատ թողեցի, միգուցե՞ սխալվել էի...Բայց հետո ինքը պատմեց,* ընկերուհին էր*... :Love: 
Չէ՜, էդ իմ համար ուրիշ էր, ուրիշ աշխարհ ու ժպիտ էր, ներսումս ամեն բան բողբոջ էր տվել, ծաղկել էր ուզում...Հո՜վ :Kiss: ...
Լսել կողքից քեզ, ծիծաղդ խորամանկ, ինքս իմ մեջ պայծառացա գիշերով :Blush: ....
Հա միգուցե՞ մեծ բան չի, շատերը կլինեն էդպես, բայց *առաջին անգամը՜*, մեծ էր իմ համար :Ծաղիկ: ...
Ես մեկ էլ էսքա՜ն լիաթոք ու սրտանց կուրախանամ քո , հա՜ հենց քո հարսանիքին, շատ կա, գիտեմ, դու պուճուրն ես, բայց, մեկա՜...Ես կցնծամ հրեշտակս....Իմ պուճուրի՜կը...
Էս ինչքա՜ն ուրախ եմ, ու ուրախ էի երեկ, որ դեռ ինքս էդ ամենը չապրած, սիրտս թրթռում էր, ու ապրում էր ամենը էդ քեզ համար...
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կիսվեցիր, որ  խոսեցիր ինքդ :Love: ...


*Թող էն փայլուն աչուկներդ,
Ժպտան ամեն նոր բացվող օր,
Թող էն պայծառ քո ժպիտդ,
Ժպիտդ բերի կյանքին իմ նոր:*

Սիրում եմ քեզ պուճուր հրեշտակս....

----------

erexa (09.04.2012), Lusinamara (08.04.2012), Smokie (09.04.2012), unknown (08.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ օրերս ներկված են լինում  իրենց իսկ գույներով.... 
Երբ ժպիտ է  ակամայից հայտվում  դեմքիս, ամեն լուսավոր ու ջերմ առիթից...
Երբ օրերիս մեջ գեթ մի ջերմ րոպե է լինում...
Երբ զգում եմ, որ սիրում են ինձ...
Երբ շրջապատված եմ հարազատ ու թանկ մարդկանցով...
Երբ ճուտոները ժպտում են, երբ նայում եմ իրենց...
Երբ ճուտոները սիրում են ինձ, ոնց ես իրենց..._

* Երջանկությունս ակամա անսահման է դառնում....* 

ու էս երբերը անսհաման են այսօր..... դեռ....

*Երջանիկ եմ եղել երեկ, այսօր, ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ վաղը...*

----------

Smokie (09.04.2012), unknown (10.04.2012), Նարե91 (11.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

> Ինչքա՜ն հաճելիա,  երբ աշխատավարձ ես ստանում, ու առաջին անգամ ծախսում _բոլորին նվերներ գնելով_, իսկ երկրորդը, որը այսօր էր, _տան համար առևտուր ես անում_, գնում այն, ինչը աչքովդ ընկնում է, դե պատկերացնելով քեզ մի պահ պապայի դերում, չնայած իմ արածը ընդհամենը մեկ  տոկոսն է կազմում համեմատած ...
> Իսկ  հետո՜ տոպրակները ձեռքիդ մտնում տուն, ու նայում ընտանիքիդ անդամների դեմքին, ու թե ի՞նչ հպարտությամբ են նայում աչքերիդ ....
> 
> *Փաստորեն էդքա՜ն մեծացել ե՞մ*....



էս բուն նյութն էր, ու երեկ էնքա՜ն ուրախ ու հպարտ էի, մի քիչ, շա՜տ քիչ ինձանով, ու այսօր էլ պակաս լավ գործ չեմ արել, մուծումնեեեր, կամ մուծում :Blush: հա հայտարարեցի, բայց մեկա, _էս իմ կայնքնա, ես չեմ նեղվում, ես գրում եմ, հետոնա հաճելի լինելու, ապագան...._
Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, ուրախ, պայծառիկ օր էր, ու իմ աշխատած գումարով էլի մի լավ գործ եմ արել, *ես գիրք եմ գնել կյանքումս առաջին անգամ*, ու գիտե՞ք նենց լավա, ես թանկ ու պետքական բան եմ գնել.... մեր տանը գրքեր քիչ կան, ու հիշում եմ, որ դպրոցական ժամանակ  ինձ շատ էր պետք գալիս, չնայած տատիկենցս տանը ոնց որ էն « Հրեշը և արքայադուստրը »  մուլտֆիլմի գրապահարանները  լինեյին, ու հիմա էլ, բայց միևնույնաա...
Իսկ այսօր ես գնել եմ, շա՜տ պատահական, կանգառում կանգնած մի մուրացկան էր, որ վաճառում էր, ականջակալներով էի, չէի լսել ի՞նչ է ասում, գրքերը տեսա ձեռքին, հետո ասեց հացի գումար է պետք, հարց ու փորձ արեցի իմ ուզած գրքերը չուներ, վերջում ընտրությունս շատ լավն էր :Love: , գնեցի, ու մտածում եմ, երանի չխաբի ու հարբելու վրա չծախսի էդ գումարը, բայց մեկա, ուրախ էի, որ ծանր առևտուր եմ արել, մի քանի բարի խոսքեր էլ էլի նվեր ստացա, ոնց բոլոր փող մուրացող մարդիկ..Չէի ուզի զգայի էդ մարդու տանջանքը, բայց աչքերում թախիծը մեծ էր...Ամբողջ ճանապարհին հաճելի երաժշտության տակ կարդում էի, նենց հավես էր, սլանալով գնում էի, ու երբ տուն եկա, գրքի մեջ գրեցի իմ աշխատած գումարով, վերջում էլ ստորագրել եմ :Blush: ...եսիմ է...
Չգիտեմ, *շնորհակալ եմ, շնորհակալ եմ, շնորհակալ եմ,* որ աշխատում եմ, որ հասնում եմ փոքր բարձրուքնների, որ կարողանում եմ ընտանիքիս օգնությամբ, մեկտեղ ինքնուրույն, գիտակցել սխալներս, ուղղել դրանք, հաղթել ամեն տեղ, առաջ տանելով իմ ճիշտը, չգիտեմ ուրախ եմ, ու շաաաաաատ :Love:  :Yahoo: ...
Երեկվա օրս էնքա՜ն սիրուն էր, որ մեկ դրամն անգամ ծախսածս չեմ ափսոսացել, որ ծածսածս մեկ վայրկայնն անգամ տգեղ ու մութ չի եղել....Սիրում եմ կյանքս...

*Երջանիկ եմ եղել երեկ, այսօր, ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո ....

Գնացիիի, լավ մնացեեեեեեեեեեե՜ք...*

----------

armen9494 (21.04.2012), Smokie (12.04.2012), unknown (11.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

Չէ՜, շատ լավա, ես առաջ եմ գնում, ես բարձրանում եմ, ինքնստինքյան, առանց հասկանալու, որ էդ իմ քայլով ես գնում եմ առաջ, որ ես չեմ լռում, ոնց սովորական, ես պատասխանում եմ այնպես, ինչպես բոլորը ինձ են պատասխանում, ու էդ ամենաճիշտնա...անկախ նրանից թե ով ինչ կխոսա, կմտածի, հեեեեեեեչ պետքս էլ չի :Tongue: 


Հա՜, ես էլի առաջ եմ գնում՝ ստեղծելով իմ աշխարհը իմ ճանապարհին, ես լուսավորում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ ես եմ լինում...
Ու նորից ես բարձրանում եմ, էն աստիճաններով, որոնք մի ժամանակ բարձր էին թվում...
Ու ես նորից հաղթահարում եմ, այն պատնեշը, որը մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ անհաղթահարելի էր թվում...
Ու ես նորից առաջ եմ գնում, ես գնում եմ մինչև ապագայի լուսավոր ու բարձր կետ...
Ես հավատում եմ ինքս ինձ, ու էդ բավականա լռիվ...

----------

armen9494 (21.04.2012), erexa (14.04.2012), laro (14.04.2012), unknown (14.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Բարև ընկերս...Իմ միակս, իմ թանկս...
Էսօր կարիքդ շատ եմ ունեցել, ու թվացելա էսօր արտասովոր օրա...եսի՜մ...
Հետդ կիսվել, խոսել, սիրտս բացել շաաաաատ շաատ եմ ուզում...Բայց...
ՉԷ, դժվար տխուր լինեմ, նեղացրած լինեն, հլը թող փորձեն...բայց...
Ա՜խ, էս բայցը....*
_
Էս վերջերս գիտե՞ս գիրք եմ կարդում, հա, միգուցե ամոթա, բայց մեջս նենց կարոտա կարդալու, ու ես սկսել եմ կարդալ ռուսերեն, ու  կարճ պատմվածքներ, չնայած մեր հայկականներն են, որոնց ծանոթ եմ, բայց հաճույքով եմ կարդում...իսկ  ինչու՞  կարճ, որովհետև քիչ ժամանակ ծախսելով ՝  վերցնում եմ խրատը, ասելիքը, ու նաև հաճույք ստանում կարդացածիցս...
Գիտե՞ս երեկ անձրև էր, սովորականից տարբեր որոշեցի շուտ պառկել  քնելու,ու միամիտ նկատեցի, որ անձրև էր, որի մեղեդու տակ երազներս հերթականորեն,  գեղեցիկ շարվում են կողք կողքի ու  պտտվում իմ վերևում...Ես բացեցի վարագույրը, խո՜րը, շաատ խորը շունչ քաշեցի՝ կարծես մեկ ամբողջ մեեեեեծ էներգիա ներսումս կուտակելով...
 հետո՜,  հետո էլ չեմ հիշում...
Չգիտեմ Ապրիլի 17, միգուցե ՞ոչ սովորական օր....
Միգուցե՞...._

*Գնացի...*

----------

armen9494 (21.04.2012), unknown (17.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Թանկսսս,  բարև...*

Ու՞ր էիր այ մարդ :Xeloq: ....համ ես եմ կորել, համ դու ձայն չես հանում, համ ընկերներս են լռել :Sad: ...
էհհ, սենց չի լինի, մի երկու բան ղզբզեմ, ու ուրախանանք....թե չէ, ասում ե՜ն ինձ տխուր չի սազում, իսկ էն ժամանակահատվածը, որում էստեղ չեմ եղել, ես տխուր եմ եղել, իսկ այսօր ոչ....
Դրա համար գնացիիինք....
Ուրե՜մն...

Այսօր հենց աչքերս բացել եմ, երջանիկ ու ուրիշ պիտով եմ ժպտացել :Love: բայց եկեք էդ չպատմեմ, ինչի՞....Ու չպատմեմ էսօր ինչքան հրաշք օր էր, լավ զբոսնել եմ, ժպտացել գիշերային Երևանովս, ժպտացել իրա համար...Վաղն էլ, տատիկենց եմ լինելու, հետո աշխատանքի, հետո հաջորդ օրը ընկերուհիներով համով բաներ ենք սարքելու, բաղադրատոմսերը  ինձանից :Blush:  հա, ու էլի մյուս օրն էլ շատ ուրախ օր, տատիկիս ծննդյան օրը, ես այդ օրն էլ կժպտամ, ու ոչ մենակ էդ առիթով, բայց այսօ՜ր....

***

Ես կարոտել եմ օրագրիս, ու գրած տողեր ունեմ, որ ուզում եմ ներկայացնել ստորև... 
Մինչ այդ ասեմ, որ մի գիրք եմ կարդում կարճ ու հետաքրքիր պատմվածքներով ՝ *Օ Գենրի* հեղինակի կողմից, կարծում եմ օգտակարա ինձ համար...շատ լավն են, ու....

Մի քանի օր առաջ մի գիրք էի կարդում, ու մի քանի պատմություն  ստի հիման վրա էր:
Ինքս սկեցի մտածել, ծավալվել էս թեմայի շուրջ իմ մտքերում, ու կարծում եմ, որ կյանքում մարդկային յուրաքանչյուր հարաբերություններում _սուտը պետք է_.... 
*Չէ՛, սպասե՛ք, խիստ մի դատե՛ք*,... ես էլ ձեզ նման կյանքիցս շատ ատում եմ սուտը, չեմ սիրում այն, երբ ինքս գործածում եմ, *բայց*...
_Սուտը պետք է, բայց ոչ չար, դաժան, մեծ, ցավեցնող, ճահճոտ սուտը, որը կուլ է տալիս իր ճանապարհին մարդկային մաքուր արժեքները..._
Շատերը կարծում են, որ ուղղակի ինչ որ մի նյութ չասելը, *կարևոր նյութ չասելը*,* ստել է նշանակում*, իմ ուրույն կարծիքով ընդհամենը չասելը, չի նշանակում, որ դու ստում ես դիմացինիդ...Բացատրեմ ինչու՞, դու կարող ես խաբել, թեման շեղել՝ չասելու համար սխալդ, խաբել, թաքցնել ճիշմարտությունը ստի միջոցով, բայց կարող ես միևնույն ժամանակ չասել, ուղղակի չստացվի, կամ ստացվի մի օր, ու *այդ մեկը* _չիմանա_ էդ ճշտի, կամ ավելի շուտ *սխալիդ մասին*...
Թվումա այս թեման անվերջանալի է, բայց այն ավարտելու համար էլ նույնքան համարձակություն է պետք , որքան սուտը ասելու համար...Հա, սուտը ասելու համար մեծ, շատ մեծ համարձակություն է պետք, ու թեկուզ ամենքը չեն, որ կարողանում են վարպետորեն ստել, բայց քաջություն, փոքրի՜կ քաջություն պետք է...
Այնքա՜ն երկար կարելի խոսել այս մասին, քննարկել, թեման ծավալել, օրինակներ բերել, ապացուցել, բայց միևնույնն է լինում են դեպքեր, երբ թեկուզ անգիտակցաբար օգտվում ես ստից, պաշտպանելով ինքդ քեզ այդ պահին, հոգու խորքում հասկանալով, որ դու միևնույնն է այդ պահին *ստել ես*..
Ու միևնույնն է վերջում գալու ես այն եզրակացմանը, որ քեզ *սուտը* այս կյանքում, փուչ, կամ լի կյանքում *պետք է*, ու վերջ...Ինչքա՜ն էլ տհաճ է ականջներիդ...
*Կյանքում ինչպես ճիշտը, ճշմարիտը, պարզությունը, մաքրությունը, սուտն էլ, ոչ նույնչափ, կամ միգուցե՞, ունի իր արժեքը, կիրառությունը, չափը, կարիքը....*

_Գրել եմ ուշ ժամի, ուղղակի պայծառացա մի պահ..._

***


Պարզություն ասեցին, հիշեցի, ասում են, ովքեր մուլտֆիլմեր շատ են սիրում, _իսկ ես դրանց մեջ եմ, մինչ հիմա էնքան երջանկությամբ եմ նայում, ոնց որ փոքր երեխա_,  դա խոսում է այն մասին, որ դու պարզ ու մաքուր մարդ ես...
Շատ իմանա՜մ :Blush: 

*Ինձ էլ, ձեզ էլ լավ, ու պայծառ օրեր, զզվել եմ տխուրներից էս մի շաբաթվա մեջ, դեմքիս գույն էլ չկար, էհհ, երանի ժպտանք էս շաբաթվա մեջ...Բոլորիդ եմ ցանկանում վաղվանից..Երջանիկ ժպիտով թող ժպտան մեր աչքերը....*

----------

armen9494 (23.04.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (28.04.2012), Smokie (23.04.2012), unknown (23.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Չէէէէէէէէէ, էդ էնքա՜ն մեծ երջանկությունա, որ գնում ես աշխատանքի,ու՜.... հենց ոտքդ դռնից ներսա մտնում, բոլորը միաբերան.

- Մեր արևը՜, պայծառ աղջիկը, լույսը....
հ.գ՝ անունս փոխելու եմ դնեմ արև...չէ, խաբեցի իմը լավնաաա...
Ու էդպես, բոլորին ժպիտ բաժանելով քայլում եմ...
Բայց կարևորը հենց առավոտյան արթնանանլիս երջանիկ լինես, ու հետո՜ ամբողջ օրը ժպիտդ չի իջնում դեմքիցդ....
- Քեզ տեսնելիս լուսավորվում , պայծառանում ենք...

-Բայց ես ի՜նչ եմ արե՞լ

Փայլփլում եեեեեեմ...
Բայց էսօր ամենա ամենա տանջալից, հոգնաաաաաաաաաած, տանջվաաած, բայց նաև  հաճելի օրերից մեկն էր*

Հ.գ եթե խառն եմ գրել, եղբորս մեղավորություննա.... :Angry2: 
Պականեեեեեեեեեեեր

----------

armen9494 (25.04.2012), John (24.04.2012), Lusinamara (24.04.2012), unknown (24.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ սովորական օրերի մեջ, չի լինում լուսավոր կետ, դու փորձում ես, ինքդ այն կառուցել, ինքդ գունեղ դարձնել....
Բայց երբեմն հասկանում ես, որ քո գունապնակին գույներ են պետք, իսկ դրանք կուտակվում են անցյալում ապրածդ գունեղ օրերից հետո....


Ուզում եմ գունավորել, գունապնակս դատարկ չի, բայց...Մասնիկ, ա՜խ այն մասնիկը, որը հիմա չկա, որ չեմ հասկանում, որ մասինիկն է, ա՜խ թեկուզ փշրված..._

----------

armen9494 (25.04.2012), Lusinamara (24.04.2012), Smokie (25.04.2012), Universe (24.04.2012), unknown (24.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

Նորից, բաց եմ արել օրագրիկս. ու..........
Ա՜խ ի՞նչ պատմեմ, էլ չեմ  կարում, _քեզ գունավերել չեմ կարում..._
Հա ուրախ եմ եղել, որտեղ գնում եմ ժպտում եմ, ինձ սիրում են :Blush: ...
...Բայց...
Ի՞նչ պատմեմ...*.ուբոռկաները սկսվել են,* իսկ ես...ես ոչինչ դեռ չեմ արել :Tongue: ....Իսկ վաղը, վաղվանի՜ց  :Clean: , ոչ էս դեմքով, բայց վերջապեսս. կկարողանամ օգտակար լինել գոնե :Blush:  
Ամեն օրս գունավոր, շաաաաատ շաատ գույներով լիա լինում, պատահումա, որ մի փոքր սև բիծա լինում, բայց ես արդեն կարողանում եմ, հենց նույն պահին ներկել, ներկել ժպիտովս, կամ թեթև տանել, հենց էդ պահին, մոռանալ, էն, ինչը սրտիս դուր չի գալիս....
_Հա, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ....կարողա՞ անհետաքրքիրա՜..կարողա՞ օրագիրս կործանման եզրինա՜..._
_Չգիտե՜մ...Բաց եմ արել քեզ, ուզում եմ կիսվեմ, կարիքդ շատ ունեմ, բայց...բառերս լռում են, սիրտս լուռա..._

Հաաաաաաաաաաաաա, պայծառացումմմմ, ես էսօր* թրջվել եեեեեեեեեեեեմ*, կանգառում կանգնած, էլ ծառերը չէին օգնում, պախկվում էի, բայց ուզում էի թրջվեեեել, շաատ թրջվեել....ու....էդ ինչքա՜ն լավ էր...ի՜նչ մաքուր օդ էր, մենակ թե ոչ ավտոբուսում :Bad: ... :Blush: բայց....մինչև տուն էլ հասցրեցի կաթիլներ կուտակել....*իրանք իմ էներգիան են....սիրում եեեեեեեեեեեեմ, գժի նմաան....կարոտել էի....*

Էնքա՜ն լավա, որ աշխատանքի տեղը միջանցքով անգամ քայլելիս, բոլորը նայում են, ու ժպտում, երբեմն զարմանում եմ, ինչի՞..հետո կամ հասկանում եմ, կամ էլ :Rolleyes: ....Չգիտեմ, կամ շուրջս բոլորը լավն են :Yes:  :Ծաղիկ: ...կամ էլ. :Fool: . :Dntknw: ....
*Բայց, հավեսա՜...երջանիկ եեմ, շաատ, մնումա հետո էլ երջանիկ լինեմ, չեմ մանրանա, էլ ամեն մանրուք չեմ պատմի, իմ մեջ ամեն բան ծաղկումա օր օրի, իմ կողքին ունեմ մարդիկ, որոնք թանկ են իմ համար, իրանք քիչ են, շաատ քիչ, բայց կան, կողքիս են...*

*
Գնացի՜, լավ մնացեք, չնեղվեք, չեմ փոխվել, էտո յաաա, յաաաբոլորիդ էլ սիրում ե՜մ*

----------

armen9494 (29.04.2012), E-la Via (28.04.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (28.04.2012), Smokie (29.04.2012), unknown (28.04.2012), Նարե91 (29.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Բողոքի գրքի շարեքերից....*



Ի՜նչ գրեմ, ուզում եմ խոսեմ, ուրախ եմ, բայց եղանակը՜...
Էս տան պատերից հոգնում եմ, արդեն սովորել եմ տանից դուրս գալուն, սովորել եմ դրսի օդին, ու թեկուզ անձրև լինի, ուզում եմ երկաար, շատ երկար քայլել, խոսել, կամ լռել, վայելել դրսի օդը, եղանակը, հասկանալ բնությանը, ինքս ինձ, լսել մտքերս ներսից, բայց ոչ տանը, դրսում, տանը օդը բավարար չի, դրսում հասկանում ես, որ դու ունես այդ բնության կարիքը...
Տանը օդը մի որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսում է խեղդել, նեղել, ուզում ես դուրս գալ, զբոսնել...

Ուզում եմ քայլել, ուզումեմդուրս գալ, թեկուզ ցուրտ է, թեկուզ մութ է ու անձրև....
Պաա՜պ :Love: 
Մեկն էլ կարդա,  կասի ամբողջ օրը տանն ես, հեչ դուրս  չես գալիս, չես զբոսնում, բայց ախր գնում եմ աշխատանքի ու գալիս, իսկ *ես  Երևանովս ուզում եմ հիանամ, ուզում եմ աչքերս հանգի՜ստ, առանց ամեն օրվա շտապելու  տեսնեն իրեն իր գարնան մեջ...*
Գնամ գոնե տատիկենց պատուհանից հեռվիից նայեմ աչքերիդ Երևանս...էնքա՜ն պարզ ես այսօր :Love: ...

----------

armen9494 (05.05.2012), Smokie (29.04.2012), unknown (29.04.2012), Նարե91 (29.04.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Մեկ մեկ ինձ այնքա՜ն դատարկ ու մութ ես թվում...
Իսկ մի ժամանակ ոգեշնչմանս աղբյուրն ու ուրախությունս էիր...
Էհհ...Չգիտեմ...._

----------

armen9494 (05.05.2012), Arpine (05.05.2012), unknown (02.05.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Հերթով վարկանիշներս էի նայում, կարդում, վերհիշում...
Ինչ որ մի բան խորթացել է, չկա...
Ընկերներս չկան, ոմանք կորել են, մոռացել են, չկան՝ կողքիս չկան...
Նորից ապրեցի անցյալս, իսկ հիմա...

Առաջ եմ գնում, մենակ...

 Հիշեցի, ես կարոտել էի..



_

----------

armen9494 (05.05.2012), Arpine (05.05.2012), unknown (05.05.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ասում են այն մարդիկ, որոնք երազել գիտեն, *որոնք ունեն հավատ*, նրանք  հաջողակ են, ունեն առողջ մտածելակերպ, և ամեն դրված նպատակի կարող են հասնել ինքնուրույն, առանց որևէ դժվարության, և այլն.... 


Էս խոսքերը թերթերից մեկում էին գրված, կարդացի, ու ընթացքում ( _թող, որ եսասեր չերևամ_ ) իմ մասին էի մտածում.

- Ես ինքս հավատ ունեմ, ու մե՜ծ, անսահման մեծ, ու գիտե՞ք այն ինչքան է օգնում ինձ իմ կյանքում... միգուցե՞ այսօր տխուր եմ, բայց վաղը հաստատ *ուժ կգտնեմ երազելու՝*  կերազեմ, կստեղծեմ, նպատակ կդնեմ, կհավատամ որ կիրականանա, ու էդպես արդյունքում, կամ ինչպես միշտ, ես կհասնեմ իմ նպատակին: 
Հա, հա, մի զարմացեք, չեմ ստում,  այսքան ժամանակ այն,  ինչը, որ երազել եմ, ինչին փորձել եմ հասնել, հավատացել եմ, որ կիրականանա, և այն *կատարվել է*....
 Օրինակ՝  մինչ այս ուզում էի աշխատել, որը գերագույն նպատակներիցս մեկնա եղել,( անկեղծ  գրառումներս վկա :Blush:  ) , ու  ես հիմա հասել եմ դրան, ու սուտ կլինի ասեմ, որ դադարել եմ երազել ,ու հավատալ, երբե՛ք.
Ես նորից հավատում եմ, ու ամեն իրականացող իմ երազանքից հետո, ես ավելի ուժեղ եմ հավատում ամենին... Հա, եղելա նաև, որ չի ստացվել, չի կատարվել, այն ինչը մտքումս է եղել, բայց  ես երբեք չեմ կոտրվել, ես ավելի ուժեղ եմ եղել, ու շարունակել եմ հավատալ, որ մի օր իմ աչքերը միևնույնն է  տեսնելու է այն...


Իմ հավատը ապրում է իմ մեջ, այն ուժեղ է ամենից,  բարձր ամենից, այն իմ կողքին է, այն ծաղկում է ամեն նոր օր, նոր գույներով ու երազանքով...

----------

armen9494 (10.05.2012), Lianik (05.05.2012), Smokie (05.05.2012), unknown (05.05.2012)

----------


## Meme

Սիրտս դադարումա աշխատել, երբ չես լինում...
երկու մտքով, երկու շնչով...
 *Ակումբ...*

----------

armen9494 (10.05.2012), unknown (07.05.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Բարև, թանկս...
գիտեմ կարոտել ես, ես էլ...
Բայց...
Շատ ասելիքներ ունեմ, ուզում եմ գրեմ, ուժ չկա, հավես ու տրամադրություն էլ չկա...
Չէ, էլի հին Մեմեն եմ, բայց ավելի թեթև, հանգիստ, մի փոքր էլ խելացի...
Եկել եմ, որ պահեմ քեզ, որ չկորցնեմ...
Իսկ ակումբը.... ակումբը խորթա դարձել, ես էստեղ մենակ քեզ ունեմ թանկ, ու ընկերներիս, որոնց էլ չեմ կորցնի, բայց քեզ...
Շատ էի կարոտել մատներիս էս կտկտոցին, որ լցնումա քեզ բառերով, իմաստալից, կամ էլ անիմաստ...
Էնքան երջանիկ եմ ամեեն օր, էնքան ուրախ եմ, չէի ուզի կորցնել քեզ, բայց...
Երևի ժամանակնա եկել...
Կարոտել եմ քեզ, ձեզ ...._

Ես խարը շունչ եմ քաշում, գնում ուեմ ղիղ, առանց ետդարձի անկնակալության, առանց խճճվելու, ուղիղ, ու հստակ...
Էս բնավ էլ բաժանման խոսքեր չեն, կամ միգուցե, բայց շատ եմ սիրում օրագիրս, էն ժամանակը որ տրամադրել եմ, որ ապրել եմ ձեզ հետ...

Միգուցե? հիմա էլ ակտուալ չի օրագրում գրառում անելը, բայց գիտեմ, որ ընկերներ կան, որ փնտրել են ինձ...
*Տխուր չեմ, ես ժպտում եմ, ոնց ժպտացել եմ երեկ, այօսր ու կժտամ նաև վաղը...*

----------

armen9494 (03.06.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (04.06.2012), laro (03.06.2012), Lusinamara (02.06.2012), Smokie (02.06.2012), unknown (05.06.2012), Նարե91 (02.06.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Բարևևևևևևևևև՜ . ջերմ ու համով բարև քեզ օրագրիկս....
Էդքան մի ուրախացիր, չեմ եկել էլի կյանքս պատմեմ, թե չէէէ՜ ամբողջ գիշերն էլ չի հերիքի ապրածս պատմելու համար, նենց, ոնց ես առաջ էի պատմում....
Ուղղակի եկել եմ ասեմ, որ էս անգամ կումբը մտնելուն պես էն նույն ջերմությունը զգացի, դե Անժելն ու Արմենը նենց չարեցին որ էլի դուրս գայի, առանց ծպտունի, բայց ուրախ եմ, ժպտում եմ էլի, որ կաք, հա հա, կորելի էի, գիտեմ, էլի կկորեմ, բայց մեկա, հիշելու եմ ձեզ....
Ձեզ. շատ եմ սիրում,,,,,,,Դե Անուշայի մասին, չեմ ուզում խոսեմ, ինքը արդեեեեեեեե՜ն
Երեխեք, լավ մնացեք, ձեզ շատ եմ սիրում, իմ համար էլ մի նեղվեք, կարևորը ողջ առողջ եմ, կամ, ապրում եմ, դուք էլ մնացեք լավ, ես գալիս եմ, թաքուն թաքուն նայում եմ, ու գնում....Ժպիտով....*



Հ.Գ բա տեսել ե՞ս, *պատվոավոր անդամ* եմ դարձել էէէ՜....միգոցե՞ վաղուց էի, բայց գլխի չէի ընկել :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------

armen9494 (26.06.2012), Arpine (26.06.2012), laro (26.06.2012), Lusinamara (26.06.2012), Smokie (27.06.2012), unknown (01.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Ես չեմ փոխվել, դու էլ, բայց ինչ որ բան կա, ինչ որ երևույթ, հողի կտոր, մասնիկ, շունչ....Չկա...

Ախր էնքա՜ն լավն ես օրագրիկս , էնքան կապված եմ ես քեզ հետ, ինչքա՜ն շատ ունես իմ ժպիտից ու թախիծից մեջդ...
Ուզում եմ նորից ու նորից զարդարեմ ինձ քեզանով, փոխված կամ չփոխված Մերիով, թույլ  կամ էլ նույնքան ուժեղ Մերիով....
Կարծում եմ նորից ես շնչելու...._ 

*Ես կգամ, որ ձեր կարոտը լցնեմ....*

----------

unknown (01.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Հա՛, օրագիրս, հա՛ հենց այօսր ես հպարտ եմ ինձանով, ես կարող եմ, ամեն ինչ կարող եմ, ես էլ չեմ նեղվի, որ կան բաներ, որոնք չգիտեմ, որտեղ թերանում եմ, վերջ.....ես հպարտ եմ, ուրախ եմ այսօր ինձանով...
Ինձ համար մեծ աշխարհ էր այօսր էս ապրածս ամենը....Չեմ մոռանա...
Այսօր ժպտում եմ իմ համար, իմ ուժերով հասած բարձրունքիս համար...
Երջանիկ եմ....*

_Հետգրություն ընկերներիս համար_  Թող ներեն էն ընկերներս, որ հանկարծակի կորում եմ, չեմ պատասխանում, չեմ մոռանում, հաստատ չկասկածեք, ուղղակի ինձ պետքա նախ կառուցել իրական կյանքս, իմ աշխատանքը, բարձրուքներս, իսկ դուք կաք, կաք իմ կողքին, ժպտամ, թե լաց լինեմ...
*Հպարտ եմ և ձեզանով...*
էս հրաժեշտ չէր :Wink: ....պականեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր, սիրում եմ ձձեզզզ....

----------

Arpine (13.07.2012), Lusinamara (13.07.2012), unknown (15.07.2012), Նարե91 (13.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Մտքերն իմ կիսատ
Կմնան մի՜շտ անավարտ,
Ես եմ հորինել դա,
Ես ինքս եմ ստեղծել ....


Ես կիսատ եմ թողնելու ամեն բան...._

----------

unknown (18.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

*

Օրեր առաջ իմ մտքերից....*


_Ես քարացել եմ,
Ես սառել եմ այսօր,
Էլ կարոտ չկա,
Ծարավ  էլ չկա  իմ մեջ....._


_Միգուցե՞_ _Ես կորցնում եմ ինձ...._

----------

erexa (16.07.2012), unknown (18.07.2012), Արէա (16.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

> *
> EXPROMT*
> 
> *Աստղերց երկինք եմ խնդրել, որովհետև դու ասում էիր, որ երկնքում են իրական մեր երազները,
> Աստղերից արև եմ խնդրել, որովհետև դու ասում էիր նա է ժպիտ ու լույս բերում,
> Աստեղրից լուսին եմ խդրել, դու ասում էիր նա քնշություն ու նրբություն  բերում,*
> *Աստեղրից իրենց իսկ խնդրեցի, բայց դու ասել էիր, որ աստղերը ես եմ...*
> _Դու՜ ինձ  անհայտ մի դերանուն..._


*Երանի՜ նորից կարողանայի էսպես երկինք թռչել, ու վերհիշել ինձ.....
Էս տողերս չգիտեմ էլ ո՞ր երկնքից էին ինձ ընծա, բայց ես կարոտել էի գրածս, կարոտել էի ինձ....* :Blush: 


_Անցյաաալ, քաղցր, թաքուն, համով ու կարոտած...._

----------

keyboard (17.07.2012), laro (17.07.2012), Smokie (17.07.2012), unknown (18.07.2012), Նարե91 (18.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

Գիտե՞ս, ուզում եմ նորից ընկղմվեմ մեջդ, նորից ապրեմ հուշերովդ, լցվեմ քեզանով ու լցնեմ  ինձանով քեզ.... ուզում եմ...
Շա՜տ.....
Օրագրիկ, ես սկսում եմ....

Գիտես, երբ հավատեցել եմ ինձ, ամե՜ն մտացածին բան ստացվելա մոտս, իսկ երբ փոքր ինչ կասկածել եմ, այն օդում կախված սարդոստայնի նման մնացելա անորոշ ու վախվորած...
Ես հիմա հավատում եմ, որ եկել եմ :Love: ...


Օրագրի՜կ, ես գնալու եմ հանգստանալու, ոնց եմ կարոտեեե՜լ :Zagar: ճիշտն ասած էդքաան էլ տանջված չեմ աշխատանքիցս, բայց քանի որ ամեն տարի էս օրերին գնում ենք....Ուրե՜մն :Nyam:  :Clapping:  :Yahoo: ....
Ուխխխխ...ի՜նչ լավա որ ստացվեց, որ կարող եմ ես էլ գնալ, իսկ ես ամենևին էլ հույս չունեյի...Չեմ պատկերացնում էս տարի ոնց կլինի, մոտավոր եմ գիտակցում, բայց մեկաաաա :Love: կարևորը գնալու եմ, որ  :Vayreni: - այ սեեենց սևանամ, ու որ կարևորը  աշխատանքի տեղը  չեն ճանաչի :Jpit: Ու հետո նորից կնկղմվեմ իմ դժվարին աշխատանքիս մեջ...
Ու իրոք որ մենակ եմ մնալու, բայց հավատում եմ, որ կարող եմ քանի որ ես մեկ օրվա իմ փորձով հասկաացա, որ *ես կարող եմ*- ինձ էդ բավական էր, աշխարհն էլ շուռ գա, ես կկարողանամ :Wink: ...

Գիտե՞ս, նենց երջանիկ եմ,  որ պատմեմ մի քիչ շա՜տ կենցաղային կթվա, բայց ես կարողանում եմ հաջողության հասնել մենակ....
Հա՜ հիշեցի, բացի նրանից, որ արդեն տանը սրսկումներ եմ անում, երակային էէ՜, նենց եմ ասում, կարծես աշխատանքիս տեղը ամբողջ օրը դա եմ անում էլի՜ :Fool: , ու  շատը :Blush: , բայց դե սա էլ լռիվ  ուրիշա, երբ տանն ես, հանգստի մեջ.... բայց բացի էս մեծ հաջողությունից, որը իրոք մեծա իմ համար, ես նաև այսօ՜ր ուշադրությու՜ն *մսով ճաշ եմ եփեեեեեեեեել* :LOL: ի՞նչ ամոթա, էլի եմ է եփել, ուղղակի էնքան ուշ ուշ եմ եփում, հազարից մեկ, որ սկի միտքս չեմ էլ պահում, բայց :Hands Up: ....
Որ բոլորը հավանել էին, համով էր, էդ փաստ էր,  ու կարևորը աղի չէր, ուտելու էր :Nyam:  :Jpit: , նաև  ամենաշատը պապան հավանեց, դե մաման էլ բա՞ մի հատ որպես պռոֆի խորհուրդ չտա՞ր :Wink: լռիվ օկ էր...

Ու էսպե՜ս...

Դեեե  իհարկե լինում են նաև երբ էս երջանկության մեջ, սև ամպեր են կուտակվում վրաս, բայց ես ինքս կարողանում եմ արև բերել դրանց կողքին...


Մտքիս թելը կտրվեց, կարևորը փոքր ուրախ կտոր օրերիցս ներկայացրեցի, իսկ երեկոյան զբասանքները, ոնց մինչև հիմա, այնպես էլ այսօր սիրում եմ, :Love: գժի նման եմ սիրում, թեկուզ ամեն օր զբոսնեմ, թեկուզ նոր փողոցներ փնտերմ, ծածուկ, չքայլած,  ու թեկուզ գիշերը, մեքենայով,  ուշ ժամի, երբ փողողցները դատարկ են մարդկանցից, իսկ մեքենաները շաատ սակավ են :Love: է՜հ :Rolleyes: ....
Սիրում եմ ապրելակերպս, պայծառ, երբեմն փոշոտ, ամպոտ , ժպիտով...

Ինձ թվումա իմ անցյալ առօրայիս նման ուրախ ստացվեց...բայց ես տխուրն եմ կարոտել :Sad: ...

*Հ.գ ՝ իսկ ես մոռացել էի, որ գրոլուց հետո երկար ժամանակ էլ խմբագրել է պետք....*

----------

Smokie (17.07.2012), unknown (18.07.2012), Նարե91 (18.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

Հ.Գ.Գ Իսկ ես կարոտել էի օրագրիս ներքևի թաքնված ու չթաքնված անդամներին...
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ տեսա ձեզ...

----------

unknown (18.07.2012), Նարե91 (18.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

Չէէ, ի՞նչ անեմ, ախր, ախր ո՞նց բացատրեմ մեջս ինչա՞ կատարվում, ինձ թվումա մեջս էլ դատարկ կտոր չի մնացել, բոլոր օրգաններս լցվել են երջանկությամբ....
Ինձ թվումա խեղդվում եմ, կոկորդիսա հասել երջանկությունս, էլ տեղ չկա, ուզում եմ դատարլվեմ, գոռամ, էլի գոռա՜մ, որ էսքան շուտ,  էսքան լավ, ինքնուրույն հասա, հասա էն բարձունքին, որին երազում էի, որի մասին տարի առաջ մտքովս  էլ չէր ացնում, որ *ես կարող եմ*...
Միգուցե՞ վերջինս  շատ թերագնահատեցի, բայց....
Չէ՜, իրոք էս* ամպերի ամենավերևևնա, էս ամենաբարձր կետնա, ամենա ամենա ամենա....*
Երանի՜ գոռալ կարողանայի, երանի՜  մի էնպիսի տեղ լինեյի հենց հիմա, որ գոռայի աշխարհին, որ *ես հասա*, ես :Love:  ...
Միգուցե շատ կրկնվեցի, բայց ....
Դատարկվել եմ ուզում, ուզում եմ, որ մեջիցս  դուրս հանեմ , երևի սխալ եմ, վաղուց եմ սպասել սրան, բայց էնքա՜ն շուտ եկավ, էնքան արագ, էնքան մեծ էր, որ խեղդվում եմ....
Ուզում եմ երգեմ,  պարեմ, ամպրոպ  լինի, գոռամ, լացեմ, ուզում եմ կայծակ լինի, անձրև թափվի, ես  թրջվեմ, ուզում եմ ծիածան լինի, ես փայլեմ, արև շողա , շոգը խեղդի, ես....
*Երջանկությունիցս խեղդվում եմ...*
_Երևի՞ ցնդել եմ...._

Էս էն օրերիցա, որ պիտի՜..... :Yahoo: 
Շատ կուզեյի էլի դատարկեվել, գրել....բայց գնում եմ....
իսկ էս երգերը էսօ՜ր ուրախացնում են :Love:  Շադեն կատաղածա ստեղ, բայց սիրեցի էս երգը...

----------

erexa (20.07.2012), Smokie (19.07.2012), unknown (30.07.2012), Նարե91 (20.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ես շունչ եմ քաշում այօսր, հիմա, այս պահին, հասկանալով, որ առաջ եմ քայլում....
Ես ապրում եմ...
Նենց հանգստությունա մեջս, խոսքերս լռում են հիմա...
Էլ ոչինչ ասել չեմ ուզում...

*Լիակատար երջանիկ եմ...*

----------

Arpine (22.07.2012), keyboard (21.07.2012), unknown (30.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Թվումա,  որ   երբեմն օրագրերիս վրա անտեսանելի փոշիյա նստում, երբ ես ուղղակի մոռանում եմ երկու բառ կցել նրան...
Էդ հնության դառը փոշին մենակ ես եմ նկատում, ու ոչ նրա համար, որ մաքրությունը սիրում եմ, բնավ... ուղղակի զգում եմ, որ ես օտարանում եմ ինքս  ինձանից, հույզերիցս ու ապրումներիցս, փորձելով՝ ուրախությունս հիշել աղոտ, բայց ժպիտով, իսկ տխրությունս ՝ դարերով թողնելով խուլ անցյալում...


Ես ուզում եմ վերադառնալ..._

----------

erexa (25.07.2012), laro (25.07.2012), Nimra (26.07.2012), Smokie (25.07.2012), unknown (30.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Գնում եմ....*




*Գնում եմ,  որ ծովի  ալիքներում գտնեմ երազանքներիս սկիզբը...
Գնում եմ, որ մայրամուտի մեջ գտնեմ հեքիաթս,  որը այսօր կարոտել եմ...*
*Գնում եմ, որ նորից երազեմ, նորից տեսնեմ ալիքներիդ մեկնվելը ավազին, որը նույնքան հանգիստա հնչում ականջներիս, ինչքան քամու ձայնը ...
Գնում եմ գտնելու էն երազող  աղջկան, որ մայրամուտին ականջակալները դնում էր  ականջներին, ու երազանքով լի աչիկներով  նայում էր արևի հալչող վերջին շողերին, վերջին գույներին, որոնք էնքան հարազատ են իր իսկ սրտի ներկերին...*
*Գնում եմ նկարելու էն կտավը, որը ամեն տարի կիսատ եմ թողնում՝ նորից նույն հեքիաթ վերադառնալու համար
...
Գնում եմ, որ մայրամուտիդ ամեն կայծը ներառեմ աչքերիս մեջ, զգալու համար էն հրաշքը,  որը նոր կյանքա տալիս ինձ...
Գնում եմ, որ  լցվեմ անձրևից թրթռացող սրտի դողով, մեծ երջանկությամբ ու էներգիայով...
**




Գնում եմ, որ նորից վերադառնամ, նոր կյանք ու շունչ ստեղծելու, նորից վերածնվելու համար...
Կկարոտեմ...*

----------

Arpine (26.07.2012), erexa (26.07.2012), Nimra (26.07.2012), Smokie (26.07.2012), unknown (30.07.2012)

----------


## Meme

> *Գնում եմ....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Գնում եմ,  որ ծովի  ալիքներում գտնեմ երազանքներիս սկիզբը...
> Գնում եմ, որ մայրամուտի մեջ գտնեմ հեքիաթս,  որը այսօր կարոտել եմ...*
> *Գնում եմ, որ նորից երազեմ, նորից տեսնեմ ալիքներիդ մեկնվելը ավազին, որը նույնքան հանգիստա հնչում ականջներիս, ինչքան քամու ձայնը ...
> Գնում եմ գտնելու էն երազող  աղջկան, որ մայրամուտին ականջակալները դնում էր  ականջներին, ու երազանքով լի աչիկներով  նայում էր արևի հալչող վերջին շողերին, վերջին գույներին, որոնք էնքան հարազատ են իր իսկ սրտի ներկերին...*
> ...



*Օրագիիր, թանկս, ես եկաա, վերադաձել եմ, նոր ուժով, ու   իմ  կարոտած  մայրամուտս գրկած, որը մինչև արևի վերջին կաթիլը  վայելել եմ  ու հասկացել եմ, որ ինքը ապրելու ուժա տալիս ինձ....
Նոր մտքեր եմ կուտակել նոր էջերիս համար....
Ես շնչում եմ հիմա....

Երջանիկ եմ այսօր, վաղը ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո...

Ես վերադարձել եմ  նոր շնչոով...
Կարոտել էի բոլորիիին....*




*Մերիից « Մեմեից» օրագրիկին մեեծ սիրով ....*

----------

Arpine (10.08.2012), laro (10.08.2012), unknown (10.08.2012), Նարե91 (13.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Բարև օրագրիկ...*
Ամեն անգամ, ամեն օր ես սկում էի իմ՝ քեզ ուղղավծ մտքերս էս տողերով...
Այսօր էնքան լիքն եմ ամեն ինչով, բայց թվումա չեմ կարողանա հանել այն ու ձուլել քեզ...
Ես անգամ կարոտել եմ էս ստեղներին, որոնց վրայով մատնեևրս մի ժամանակ էնքան արագ էին սլանում, որ չէի հասցնում ամբողջ մտքերս՝ տողեր դարձրած նվիրել էջերիդ...
Հիմա....հիմա ի՞նչ կա, որ ես չունեմ, դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, բայց գիտե՞՞ս դա չի կարևորը, կարևորը նայա, որ քեզանից հեռու չեմ կարող լինել, հա, չեմ կարողանում, արդեն կեսն ես իմ դարձել, ու առանց քեզ ես փոխվում եմ, դառնում եմ ուրիշ մոլորակից, ուրիշ աղջիկ, ուրիշ մտքերով, գուցե՞ անգամ դատարկ օդով լեցուն՝ առանց մտքերի, երազանքների...
Իսկ քեզ հետ ես լիքն եմ ինձանով, աշխարհի գույներով, մարդկանց ժպիտներով...
Դժվար սա տխուր գրառում համարեմ, որովհետև ես հիմա տխուր չեմ, բայց երբեմն էդ տխրության ժամանակ էլ զգում եմ կարիքդ, որ լցնեմ էջդ  դառը ու անհասկանլի մտքերովս  ու իմ խճճված վիճակով....

*Կարոտում եմ....*
Էս վերջերս էս բառը էնքան շատ եմ արտասանել, գրել, որ թվումա ինչ որ բանի պակաս միշտ ունեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ կարոտելուն պես, ես գտնում եմ կարոտիս աղբյուրին, ու լցվում ժպիտով... Բայց հիմա էլի կարոտել եմ է ա՜խր, չհասկանալով ի՞նչ............. երևի քեզ, տողերս,  օրագրի՛կ ...
Երևի նորից ընկա էն ցանցը, որով նորից մատներս կսլանանա քո ստեղներով, կդաճեն քեզ  վրա տողեր օրերիցս, մտքերիցս, ու դեռ իրականալու մեծ հույսով՝ երազանքներիցս, ես դրանք ամեն լույս օր բացվելուն պես *կառուցելու եմ, որ ապրեմ....* 




Գալու եմ նորից, մի օր, որ շարունակեմ ուղիս,  չեմ ուզում կիսատ թողնել քեզ, կամ էլ ուզում եմ գոնե  հարգանքով ու շնորքով հեռանալ, ոչ թե կիստա թողնելով, ինձ, քեզ...

----------

unknown (25.08.2012), Նարե91 (13.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Ես իմ  այսօրվա օրս ներկում եմ վառ, պայծառ ու գեղեցիկ գույներով...

Ես կարողացա՜, ես մենակ ու  ինքնուրույն կարողացա...
Սիրում եմ աշխատանքսսս. շաատ շաատ...
Երջանիկ եմ, որ սիրում եմ մանսագիտությունսսսս
...ուխխխխխխխխխ....
Էլ չեմ պատմի, ուղղակի կասեմ`

Երջանիկ եմ այսօր, վաղը ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո՜....


Բաժանում եմ, երջանկություն եմ բաժանում կամեցողներիիիիիիիի՜ն....* :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

laro (15.08.2012), unknown (25.08.2012), Նարե91 (15.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Չգիտեմ , մեկ ուզում եմ պարեմ, լաավ ու աշխույժ երգի ներքո, մեկ ուզում եմ նստեմ էս դեմքով ու մտածե՜մ, երկար, էնքան երկար, որ հետո մոռանամ ամենառաջինը ինչի մասին էի մտածում, մեկ ուզում եմ գոռամ ուժեեղ, որ աշխարհը լսի ինձ, մեկ ուզում եմ էնքան համրանամ որ խորթանան ինձանից մարդիկ...
Ու  էս տարատեսակ զգացումքներիս մեջ խճճվել կանգնել եմ, թե՞ նստած եմ* :Unsure: ....

*Մեկ հավեսա էս վիճակս, մեկ էլ զգում եմ, որ չգիտեմ ի՞նչ եմ ուզում
կարողա՞ կամաց կամաց գժվում եմ...
հ.գ՝  բայց հաճելի խելագարությունա* :King: ....


_

էս խոսքը չեմ սիրում, բայց էսօր կարտահայտեմ՝_


 :Acute: *Ցնդած գրառում...*

Գնացի :Vaii:

----------

unknown (25.08.2012), Նարե91 (20.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

24.07.2011, 16:48 




> *Երեկ*-*Անքնությունս*- դաժան էր,էն որ չես կարողանում քնել....սեփական մահճակալդ դառնումա լրիվ խորթ,ու տեղդ  ոչմի կերպ չես գտնում,մտքերդ մի կողմից են դահիճ դառնում,ու տանջում,երբ վերհիշում ես ապրածդ այսօրվա օրը,խոսակցությունները,որոնք գնալով հնանում են,տանում դեպ անցյալ,ստիպված նեռվայնացած վեր ես կենում տեղիցդ ու նստում,ու ինչա՞ մնում անել, գրառել այսքանը հեռախոսում, առավոտյան չմոռանալու համար
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Հետաքրիրա կյանքը*
> 
> Էխխ մանկություն,,մանկություն...երեկ մի պահ վերհիշեցի ինձ,ու  էդ հիշողություններիս մեջ էր նաև իմ ամմենասիրելի մաստակը,որ քանի օրա չգիտեմ ինչի? մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս,ու որ շաատ եմ սիրել  
> ...



*Օրագիր, այ օրագիր, դու գիտե՞ս, հա եկել եմ զարմացնեմ, եկել եմ ասեմ, որ եեեեեեեեես գտել եմ մանկությու՜նս...
Ծովում էինք, խանութում շաատ պատահական ես տեսա իրանաչքերիս մինչև հիմա և ես չեմ հավատում, և նրանք ովքեր լսում են, որ գտել եմ...
ես իրան գտել եեեեեեեմ, համը վերհիշել ու մանկությունս գրկել եմ...
Ես երբեք չէի հավատա, որ մի օր կգտնեմ քեզ....
Սիրում եմ քեզ, ու  իմ մյուս օրագրիկում, էն սիրուն հեքիաթային նկարդ էլ կա, որին  մինչև հիմա հավատում եմ....
*



*Էս էն գիշերնա, երբ գտա քեզ, երբ գրկեցի քեզ մանկությանս համով հուշեր...
Այսպիսի անակնկալնեեր.....*

----------

armen9494 (21.09.2012), Arpine (22.08.2012), laro (29.08.2012), Նարե91 (25.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Իրիկնամուտին երկու թերթ լուսին,
Խորհում էին իրենց լուռ կյանքի մասին,
Երկու թերթ լուսին խորհում էին մեկտեղ,
Կառուցել կյանքը լուսեղ ու շքեղ:

Բայց կյանքը ավա՜ղ անհարթ ու դատարկ չէ,
Խորթուբորդ ճամփով լի ու դանակ է,
Նրա մեջ կամ ես, և՛ դու, և՛ նրանք,
Չկան եզրեր, կա անվերջ տանջանք.
Կա և վերջում լույս, պայծա՜ռ, գեղեցիկ,
Բայց այն վերջում է միայն գեղեցիկ...._

----------

erexa (22.08.2012), Նարե91 (25.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Մի՛ կանգնեցրեք
             անձրևը իմ,
Մի՛ խանգարեք
             լսել նրան,
Մի՛ կանգեցրեք
             անձրևը իմ,
Ես խոսում եմ,
Ես լսում եմ,
Ես լռում եմ:
Մի՛ կանգնեցրեք
            երազանքս,
Թողե՛ք խոսեմ,
            լսեմ,լռեմ,
Մի՛ կանգեցրեք 
           անձրևը իմ: * 





*
Կարոտել եմ քեզ բարեկամս, ինձ համար ամենաթանկ ընկերը աշխարհում....
Աշու՜ն....
Քիչ մնաց կարոտի՜ս....**
*

*
Ուզում եմ նորից ու նորից երազեմ, ու պարեմ անձրևիդ տակ, թեկուզ երազանքովս...
Այն մի օր էլ ինձ համար մեծ իրականաթյուն կդառնա, ես գիտեմ...



Էս երգի հնչյունները էնքա՜ն անուշ հիշեցրեցիին քեզ, որ սկսեցի կարոտել  ավելի ու ավելի շաաատ....
Ես սպասում եմ քեզ...Որ գրկեմ ամուր ամուր...*

----------

Նարե91 (25.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիիիիր, ախր ո՞նց բացատրեմ էն կարոտսՙ որը մեջս թևածումա, որը ուզումա ետ բերի էն հինըՙ  որտեղ Մեմեն երազում էր ինքնամոռաց, որտեղ իր երազները ամեն օր նոր էին ծնվում....
Ո՞նց բացատրեմ էն կարոտս, որը ուզումա լցնի քեզ՜ իրենով...(չէՙ   էս եսասիրություն չի, ուղղակի ես կարոտել եմ էն  իմ հին օրերը)....
Անգամ երազելիս ուզում եմ, որ դու օրագրիկս, կողքիս լինես...



Երեկ լուսինը շաատ հեռվից ժպտում էր ինձ, տասներկուսն անց էր, դրսում էի, ու հիանում էի էն միատոն գույներով, որը միայն լուսինն ունի, որի մեջ ես գտնում եմ նոր թրթիռով լի երազներ ու հույսեր...
էն կաթնագույն թևերի գրկում ճոճվում եմ ինչպես թեթև թիթեռ, ուզում եմ բարձրանալ վեր, շատ վեր, որտեղ  մենակ կլինեմ ինքս ինձ հետ...

Ես ոնց որ  նորից երազում եմ քեզ հետ, քո կողքին....





Լուսի՜ն ես քեզ սիրում եմ՝  երազանքներիս  թանկ հիմք...*



 :Rolleyes:

----------

armen9494 (21.09.2012), laro (29.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Ջնջված տողեր..._

*Պատառոտեմ տողերը իմ
Թերթերը դեռ թանաքից թաց,
Ջնջեմ գրված տողերը իմ
Որոնք դեռ նոր էին ծնված,
Ու պահելով սրտիս խորքում,
Էն երազի լույս հավատում,
Միայն ինքս կհիշեմ ինձ,
Ու տողերն իմ պատառոտված:


Ես կջնջեմ  ու կմաքրեմ,
Խառը տողերն անհուշելի,
Որ միգուցե՞  խելագարված 
Մի ցնորքի խորիմաստ էին:*

----------


## Meme

Վայրկանն իմ այսօր
Ժամ է լուռ դարձել,
Ու չի հարցրել
Կարո՞ ղ եմ արդյոք:

Ժամս օր է դեռ,
Փոխվել է հանդարտ,
Ու չի հարցրել
Կարո՞ ղ եմ արդյոք:

Կարո՞ ղ եմ արդյոք 
Խոսել լռելով,
Ու հասկանալով՝
Կարո՞ ղ եմ արդյոք:

Բայց լույսս ավաղ
Խավար է դարձել
Ու չի հարցրել՝
...կարող՞  եմ արդյոք:


*Ես կարող եմ....*

----------


## Meme

*Մեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոր եղանակդ...*
*Էն թանկ ու անգին երազանք եղանակդ, որ ամբողջ տարի սպասում ես...



Էնքա՜ն երջանիկ եմ որ նորից եկել ես, ուզում եմ վեջնական փոխվես, որ աչքերս նորից ու նորից ընկղմվեն քո մեջ ու հիանան գույներովդ.....
Որ թափառեմ փողոցներովդ` հասկանալու էն գույներդ, որտեղ ես էլ կամ, որտեղ ինձանից էլ  իմ փոքր մասնիկ կա....
Ուզում եմ լցվեմ քեզանով, ու էն քո անուշ ու անմեհի բույրով, որն արթնացնումա բոլոր չզգացած զգամցունքներս իմ մեջ, բոլոր տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի զգացմուքններն իմ մեջ...
Ուզում եմ լցվել էն անհասկալի տխրությամբ, որ գալուն պես հետդ բերում ես, որ ողողում ես դեմքս քո թախիծով, էն թախիծով, որն ամենաշատն եմ սիրում ....
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաս, որ եկել ես....... որ ժպտամ, տխրեմ, լաց լինեմ, գժվեմ, գոռամ, թրջվեմ, մոռանամ, հիշեմ, կորցնեմ ու գտնեմ ինձ....
Որ անձրևիդ կաթլիներում հիանամ քեզանով, ու  թրջվեմ, մոռանալով ինձ...
Ես երազ եմ դառնում քեզ հետ, կորցնում ինձ, բայց հավատում ամենքին, աշխարհի մոխիր, սև սպիտակ ու գորշ գույներին....
Ես ապրում , շնչում ու ծաղկում եմ քեզ հետ...


Էս տարի ուրիշ աշունա լինելու, զգում եմ, արդեն կա, ես արդեն 8 ամիսաաաա՜ աշխատում ե՜մ.....
Ու  ամեն նոր օր դուրս եմ գալու տանից, տեսնելու քեզ, հանդիպելու գույներիդ ու իմ անձրևի հետ, որն այնքան շատա ինձ կարոտել՝ 
Էն գիժ Մեմեյին, որ ուզումա թրջվի, իբրև միամիտ անձրևանոցը տանը մոռացած....



Սիրում եեեեեեեեեեեմՊետք լինի պատուհանս բաց կանեմ ,որ գոռամ քեեեզ, որ լսես....*






_Քեզ հետ ես կորցնում ու վերագտնում եմ ինձ...
Քեզ հետ դառնում եմ թեթև երազ...
Սիրում եմ քեզ իմ երազ...
Աշունսսս...
Բարի գալուստ իմ նոր աշխարհ ....
_

----------

erexa (05.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Չասե'ս ոչ մեկին...Արգելում եմ...*

_Ոչ մեկին չասես
Երազները իմ,
Ոչ մեկին չասես,
Հույսերս մոլոր:

Ոչ մեկին չասես
Որ ես գիժ եմ,
Աշնան , երազի, հույսերիս մոլոր:

Ոչ մեկին չասես 
Անձրևի հեքիաթը,
Չպատմես հանկարծ,
Որ երազել գիտեմ:

Ոչ մեկին չասես 
Որ  կամ, 
Որ ապրում եմ
Ես թաքուն եմ...

Ոչ մեկին չասես
Որ հեքիաթ եմ ես,
Որ աստղ եմ երկնից,
Մենակ դու գիտես....Աշունսս_ :Love: ....

----------

unknown (09.09.2012), Նարե91 (09.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ ճանապարհիդ, քո ամեն  քայլին հանդիպում ես ժպիտի, էլ չես մտածում, ոչ մի գորշ օրվա մասին, ապրում ես այդ պահով, էդ ակնթարթով, ժպտում փոխադարձ կյանքին, ու մտածում ինչքան հրաշք է կյանքը, ու  ինչքան գույներ կան դեռ, որ պիտի տեսնեն աչքերդ, փայլեն ուրախությունից....
_

*Ես երջանիկ եմ, որ ամեն օր ժպտում եմ, որ հանդիպում եմ, էն փոքր առիթին իմ ճանապարհին, որ ժպիտա բերում դեմքիս, չնայած նրան, որ  ես այդքան շաատ սիրում եմ իմ աշնան գունագեղ թախիծը...*


 :Ծաղիկ:  :Ծաղիկ:  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

armen9494 (21.09.2012), unknown (10.09.2012), Նարե91 (10.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիկս բաց եմ արել, ու մտածում եմ, մատներս գրելու իրավունք ունե՞ն ,այսքան ուշ....բայց մինչ գրելս, կարդացի էն, ինչը վաղուց պարտքս էի համարել, ու ես հիմա, էս իմ գրառումը քեզ եմ նվիրելու,  *Նար*, շնորհակալ եմ, գրածդ գանձա, էլ ավել խոսքեր չունեմ գովերգելու, գիտես ինձ, ուզում եմ մենակ տեղադրել գրածիդ լինքը, ինչքան մեծ գործա արածդ....


*Մոդայիկ համաճարակ*

http://mrcuyt.wordpress.com/2012/08/...0%D5%A1%D5%AF/

_Սրանով չեմ պարտադրում օրագրիկիս անդամներին կարդալ, ես մենակ ինձ համար եմ դրել, որ հիշեմ ստեղծագործությունդ, որն էսքան ուշ, բայց հաճույքով ու հպարտությամբ լեցուն կարդացի...
Իսկ սա իմ ուզածն էր, կարդալ հաճույքով, ոչ շուտ շուտ, քեզ ասելու համար, որ կարդացի, միսիաս կատարեցի, կարծիքս էլ հենց էնպես արտահայտեցի....
_

Ինչքան մարդիկ կան, որ սա հասկանալով էլ, անում են էս սխալը....
 հա հա, թեկուզ ես, ես էլ եմ անում, ես գործում եմ էս սխալս, հասկալնալով, միգուցե չեմ էլ հասկանում...Չգիտեմ, խճճվեցի...
Ուղղակի սա իսկապես համաճարակա, որում կանք, որից միայն մի քանի օր կտրվելիս ենք զգում ինչքան հանգիստ ու լավ է, որ այցլում ենք սոցցանցեր, երբ ցանկություն ու զբաղմուքնի կարիք կա, երբ ընկերներից տեղեկություն իմանալու կարիք կա, և այլն....
Բայց արժեր, գրել սա, գրել, թեկուզև դուրս հանելու իրականությունը ջրի երես....
Ուրիշ ասելիք, սպասի մտածեմ :Think: , միգուցե՞ ունեմ, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ* հպարտոանում եմ, ապրես, միգուցե շատերը ասեն, էդ ի՞նչ է որ, ես էլ կարող եմ.... բայց կարող էին, իրենք թող գրեյին, սա քո գրածն է, միգուցե՞ օրագրերում, սա չեն էլ գրում, ընկերուհու գրածը մեջբերում, ու գովաբանում, բայց ես սա կարևոր եմ համարում, որ այն տարիներ հետո տեսնելու եմ հիշեմ գրածդ, քո թույլտվությամբ, տեքստն էլ տեղադրեմ, դժվար հետո դուրս գա, մի սարք որով սեղմեմ, գրածդ տեսնեմ, կամ էլ ո՞վ գիտի.......*


_
Պահմտոցի ու կլասս, հալամուլա ու գոռըդ զա գոռըդ, բադմինտոն ու վոլեյբոլ, լյագուշկա ու ռեզին…
Սրանք բակային ամենատարածված ու շատերի կողմից սիրված խաղեր են, որոնք խաղացել են մեր պապ ու տատերը, մեր ծնողները և ինչու չէ նաև 90- ականների անկախության սերունդը: Նույնը, սակայն,  ասել չեմ կարող 21-րդ դարի Հայաստանում ծնվածների համար: Չհասցրին խաղալ: Չհասցրին, որովհետև ահագնացող արագությամբ մեր կենցաղ ներխուժեցին տարատեսակ  i-phone-ներ, i-pad- ներ ու i-pod- ներ:
Այ, այ, այ: Այ-երի այս շարքը եկավ, որ վերացնի, ջնջի ու փոփոխի: Հինը կամաց-կամաց  մոռացվեց ու հետ մղվեց: Այսօրվա երեխան հիմա բակ է իջնում բոլորովին այլ նպատակներով:
Օրերս երեկոյան մի ժամի դրսում էի: Երեխաների մի խումբ տեսա՝ իրար  գլխի հավաքված: Բոլորի հայացքները կարծես մի կետի վրա էր սևեռված. ուշադրությամբ ինչ-որ բան էին ուսումնասիրում: Հետո, երբ մոտեցա, պարզեցի, որ մեր բակի Անուլիկը նոր  i-pad էր նվեր ստացել, որով բակի էրէխեքին էր «ջիջիլ գցում» :
Է՜հ, մտածեցի, տարիներ առաջ, որ ասեին նման բան գոյություն ունի, կամ գուցե մոտ ապագայում ստեղծվի, ասողին հաստատ խենթի տեղ կդնեինք: Իսկ հիմա մատի մի քանի հպում ու քեզ անհրաժեշտ ինֆորմացիան պատրաստ է: Հավատացե՛ք, որ հրաշք է: Հրաշք է, քանի դեռ չեն նկատվել կախվածության առաջին սիմպտոմները: Ես կավելացնեի՝ կործանարար սիմպտոմները: Այո՛, կախվածություն՝  համացանցից: Հենց  համացանցի օգնությամբ էր, որ շատերն իրենց համար բացահայտեցին սոցցանցերի  «կախարդական աշխարհը», որտեղ մուտք գործելն ընդամենը րոպեների խնդիր է,  իսկ այտեղից դուրս գալը՝ երկար, ժամանակատար ու տհաճ գործընթաց:
Այսօր բոլորը խոսում են  հայ հեռուստաեթերն ախտահարած  ու բռնությամբ համակված հայկական սերիալների մասին, ամեն կերպ ջանում քննադատել ու եթերից դուրս մղել դրանք՝ չնկատելով, որ ավելի ավերիչ հետևանքներ կարող են թողնել  հենց սոցցանցերը: Սոցցանցերի արդյունքում էր, որ առաջացան այնպիսի հիվանդություններ, ինչպիսիք են լայքախտը, քոմմենթոզն ու շեյրամանյան: Սակայն նշածս հիվանդություններն, ասում են, կյանքի համար այդչափ վտանգավոր ու վնասակար չեն, որքան վերջերս առաջացած  ու մահացու համարվող հիվանդություններից մեկը՝ կլասսնիկամանյան: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, որ հայ երիտասարդներից շատերն են տառապում այս հիվանդություններով, բայց առավել ցավալի է պարզել, որ նրանցից շատերը  կտրականապես հրաժարվում են բուժում ստանալուց: Զայրանում ես ու ինչ-որ տեղ ափսոսանք զգում, երբ տեսնում ես, որ 10-12 տարեկան երեխաների նպատակն է դարձել այս  «մոդայիկ» հիվանդություններվ վարակվելը:
Մի քանի օր առաջ էր: Զանգ ստացա բարեկամուհուս  9-ամյա աղջնակից:
- Բարև, ո՞նց ես, – չսպասեց էլ, որ հարցին պատասխանեմ, միանգամից բուն նյութին անցավ,- էս ինչի՞ ֆեյսբուք չես մտնում:
Ես էլ պատասխանեցի, որ մի շաբաթ էր, ինտերնետ չունեի, բայց ասացի նաև, որ հենց այդ օրը  մտնելու էի:
-         Վայ, ի՜նչ լավ ա… դե անպայման կմտնես… մի երկու օր առաջ քեզ բան էի ուղարկել… շա՜տ կարևոր… դե լավ հաջող, կմտնես, կտեսնես:
-         Սպասի: Էդ ի՞նչ կարոր բան ա,- զարմացած հարցրի ես:
-         Է՜, դե կմտնես, կտեսնես, – ասաց ու հեռախոսն անջատեց:
Հենց նույն օրը ֆեյսբուք մտա: Մտա ու երբ ուղարկածը տեսա, նյարդային բջիջներս սկսեցին կատաղած այս ու այն կողմ վազվզել: Նամակի բովանդակությունը հետյալն էր
«Մրցույթի եմ մասնակցում, խնդրում եմ մտի՛ր լինքով ու լայքի՛ր, ընկերներիդ էլ ասա թող լայքեն »:
 Այսքան փոքր ու արդեն՝ ախտահարված: Բայց արի ու տես, որ միայն փոքրերը չեն, որ ախտահարված են: Օրեր շարունակ մեր հարևանությամբ գտնվող բնակարաններից մեկից լսում էի. « Այ տղա՛, հերիք ա էլի, էդ անտերի դեմից վե՛ր կաց,  հա՛ց կեր»: Հետո պարզվեց, որ  «այ տղա»-ն 40-ին մոտ մի տղամարդ էր, իսկ « էդ անտեր»-ը ՝ ընդամենը համակարգիչ:  Հա՛, սա է տխուր իրականությունը: Համացանցն իր ողջ էությոմբ գերել ու  գրավել է հայերի սիրտը: Այն պարզապես դարձել է  մոդայիկ մի համաճարակ: Մեզ հիմա մնում է միայն կամ հաշտվել այս ցավոտ իրականության հետ, կամ ինչ-որ գործողություններ ձեռնարկել այս համաճարակից ազատվելու համար:
  Եվ վերջում, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կարծում են, թե ես ՝ հոդվածագիրս, նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներից  ու  համցանցից գլուխ չհանող մի զառամյալ անձնավորություն եմ, ապա պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ: Ես ընդամենը 21-ամյա մի պարմանուհի եմ, ով լիահույս է, որ տեսնելու է այս , ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ համաճարակներից փրկված նոր ու բոլորովին ուրիշ Հայաստան:_*
*



Իհարկե Նար ջան քո իրավունքն է այն քո օրագրում դնելը, բայց ես հպարտանում եմ, դրա համար էլ իրավունք վերապահեցի ինձ դնել իմ մոտ՝  հեղինակի հետագա, կարծում եմ, ընդունելի թույլտվությամբ.....

----------

armen9494 (21.09.2012), erexa (16.09.2012), Նարե91 (17.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Ես գիտեմ, ու ես միշտ հավատացել եմ, մինչ այս պահած  երազանքներիս, հա, հա  հավատացել եմ, ու այսօր էլ հավատում եմ, որ մի օր աչքերս տեսնելու են քեզ, որ ես լինելու եմ Փարիզյան երկնքի տակ աշնան մի գեղեցիկ ու տերևաշատ օր....
 Ու  էս երաժշտությունը կհնչի ականջներիս՝ ծերուկ ակարդեոնիստի ակարդեոնից, իսկ ես կպարեմ, տերևները ձեռքիս, որովհետև երազանքս իրականա, ու ես գիժն եմ քո.....Փարի՜զ, աշու՜նս...


Տեսնելու եմ քեեեեզ...
Ստորագրում եմ ՝ Հավետ քո  անդավաճան գիժ ՝* _Մեմե՝ Մերի_....

----------

armen9494 (21.09.2012), Նարե91 (17.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Ես ուրախ եմ իմ աշխարհ ոտք դրած յուրաքանչյուր հյուրի համար....*





_Հետգրություն՝ Բոլոր հյուրերին, որոնք հենց հիմա կարդում են օրագրիկս, ու թեկուզ, էն ժամանակ,  երբ տեսնում են աչքերս իրանց ներկայությունը իմ մեծ ու գույներով լի աշխարհում...
Մերսիիիիինեեեր_

----------

armen9494 (21.09.2012), Arpine (24.09.2012), Smokie (18.09.2012), Tasia (18.09.2012), Ամմէ (18.09.2012), Նարե91 (18.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Երջանկություն...*

Ինչքան ճիշտ խոսք է, երբ ասում են` *Այն գալիս է այն ժամանակ, երբ դու նրան չես սպասում, և չի լինում այն ժամանակ, երբ դու ուզում ես, որ նա լինի...*


 մի փոքր խոսակցական ստացվեց, բայց.......

Իմ երջանկությունն էլ նույնքան անսպասելի եկավ, ու արդեն քանի օրա ժպիտս, պայծառ ու լուսավոր, շողշողումա դեմքիս...
Գիտեմ, գալույա մի օր, երբ կարոտելու եմ, ու շատ եմ ցանկանալու, որ այն նորից հոգումս լինի, բայց երեկ, այսօր ու երևի վաղն էլ ես կվայելեմ ժպիտիս վերջին շողերը :Love: ...
Չգիտեմ, միգուցե երբեմն էլ էս երջանկությամբ իմ, ես խենթ եմ թվում էս գորշ աշխարհին, բայց քանի օրա ցնծում եմ :Blush:  :Rolleyes: ...
Ուզում եմ, որ այն լի լինի նաև ինձ շրջապատող մարդկանց հոգիներում ու սրտերում, թող մարդիկ վանեն չարը, ու հեռու վանեն այն ինձանից........ *թե չէ~ ա~յ որ ժպտացել եմ էէ~*


 :Kiss: _Մի մոռացեք ժպտի մասին, այն թեթևացնում է մեր հոգին...._
*
Ձեր Մեմե*

----------

Նարե91 (23.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Կան երգեր, որոնք անկախ մեր կամքից հիշողություն են արթնացնում մեր մեջ...
Այս երգը մի քանի հիշողության աղբյուր է, բայց ամեն անգամ լսելիս նենց թրթռում եմ, նենց տարատեսակ զգաղոցություններ են մեջս արթնանում, թվումա կանգ եմ առել մի տեղում, անօդ տարածության մեջ, մութ ու փակ չորս պատերում,  մեկ մենակ եմ, տխուր, անպաշտպան, մեկ էլ էնքան երջանիկ ու ուրախ եմ, կարծես ամբողջ աշխարհն  իմ ձեռքերում է...
Բայց մեկ է տխրության կաթիլը քո մեջ ավելի շատ է...
Սիրում եմ, երազում եմ, և միառժամանակ երևի չեմ էլ կարոտում այն ժամանակը, երբ լսում էի սա......

Մեկ է հոգումս այն հիշողության մեծ աղբյուր, ու թրթիռ է ստեղծում...



Դու ինձ մտքով տեղափոխեցիր 2րդ կուրս, հին ու մոռացված  մի աշխարհ այսօրվա հետ համեմատած...._

----------

Նարե91 (24.09.2012)

----------


## Meme

Իմ հեքիաթ, իմ աշուն....



Մինչ մտքերիս անդրադառնալը, ասեմ, որ ինձ *աշնան երազ* էին այն օրը կոչում :Blush: 

Սիրում եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ :Love: 

*....Խորթացել եմ....*


_Խորթացել եմ,
Ինքս ինձանից, 
Խորթացել ու հեռացել եմ,
Մոռացել եմ,
Երազանքս, կյանքս, թանկս,
Հեռացել ու խորթացել եմ:
Ետ տվե'ք ինձ,
Կյանքս, հինս, իմ անցյալս,
Ես փոխվել եմ, խորթացել եմ..._

Ճանապարհին տուն գալիս զգացի, որ մեջս ինչ որ մի բան է  կատարվում, փոթորիկ էր, խոսել էի ուզում...
Տողերս արագ գրառեցի մոտս...

Աշնանը թեյ, այն էլ  համակարգչի մոտ, կամ պատուհանի գոգին նստած, կամ երկնքում,  մեկա, շատ եմ սիրում :Rolleyes:  :Love:  :Kiss: , իսկ տողերս արդեն հիմա գրում եմ էստեղ,* after թեյ...*

Ստորագրում եմ` *Ձեր անկեղծ Մեմեյի մտքերից ....*

----------

Smokie (28.09.2012), Նարե91 (01.10.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Էն հեքիաթը, որը ես ապրում եմ ամեն օր,  դա  միայն քեզ հետա, քո գրկում...
Դա այն ժամանակ, երբ ես աշխատանքից հոգնած, կամ էլ ոչ այնքան,  տուն եմ վերադառնում, ճանապարհիս ժպտալով  քո արևի վերջին դյութիչ շողերին, որոնք ամենագեղեցիկն են ինձ համար, ժպտում եմ հատակին ընկած դեղնած, կամ էլ կիսատ` դեղին, կանաչ տերևներիդ, ու առնում ձեռքս` ճանապարհիս արագ ընթացքն ընդհատելով...
Սիրում եմ, որ երկաաար, երկար զբոսանքից հետո, գիշերով, ինչ որ մի տեղ, ցուրտ մի տեղ,  ես տաք թեյ եմ  վայելում, ու հիանում գույներովդ` խենթ ու կայծակ...
Սիրում եմ մրսել քեզ հետ, բայց նայել աչքերիդ մեջ երկաար, շատ շաատ երկար, աշունս, մտքեր ստեղծելով ճանապարհիս....
*






*Ես գիտեմ, դու ինձ հետ խոսում ես....ես լսում ես քեզ....
հեքիաթս....մնա կողքիս ընդմիշտ.......*







_...Դեղին, կանաչ տերևներ,
Հոգուս անթև թռչուններ,
Խենթի նման պտտվեք<
Իմ երկնքում կանգ առեք..._  
*անավարտ...դեռ...*

----------

Նարե91 (01.10.2012)

----------


## Meme

_
Ինչու՞ եմ կարոտում հինը, ապրածս հինը, այսքան փայլուն ու հրաշք ներկայում...
նորից տարար ինձ ակումբ.....Սարուխանով....._


Պաշտում եմ էս երգը..
հոգուս մեղեդային հանգստությունա բերում....
կարոտեցի ակումբը, օրագրիկս նորից....
վաղուցվա թռիչք..կյանք, անցյալ, մանկություն, ապագա, երազներ, ներկա....ամեն ինչ մի երգում....- ֆեյսբուքյան իմ տողերից....


_Կարոտս վերապրեցիԻնչքա՜ն հեռու կարող ես տանել ինձ...._

----------

Ամմէ (02.11.2012), Նարե91 (02.11.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Նորից խճճվել էի էջերիդ մեջ, ու մտածում էի.

- Ինչքան ուրախ մարդ եմ եղել ես,- հա, հիմա էլ տխուր չեմ, ուղղակի այն ժամանակ ես ուրիշ եմ եղել, ես օդ ու ջուր եմ դարձրել քեզ ինձ համար, ես գրել եմ, ու էնպսիս բաներ եմ գրել, որոնք ես մոռացել էի, ես կարոտեցի մի պահ ինձ, ապրածս...

Օրագիրս, ինչ թանկ ես ինձ համար եղել, ու հիմա էլ.... դրա համար ետ եկա...Էլ առաջվանը չես, չեմ, բայց մի մասնիկ կա, էէն մասնիկը, հիշում ես? որը միշտ ինձ ետ կպահի փոխվելուց, հիմա քիչ եմ երազում, երևի ժամանակ չունեմ կամ էլ առիթ չի լինում...
Չգիտեմ, բայց երեկ, երեկ ես արդեն մտածում էի գրեյի`  Վերջ, հիմա էլ չեմ փոշմանել, ուղղակի երբ ետ եկա, տեսնելու ինչ եմ թողել, ես շատ երկար մտածեցի, հիշեցի, որ ամեն տողիս համար ինչքան ընկերներ են ավելացել կողքիս, իսկ դա ամենաթանկ ձեռքբերումն էր ամենի մեջ...Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, որ ունեմ նրանց...


Չգիտեմ....
Դեռ կասկածում եմ...
Անավարտ եմ թողնում խոսքս...
Միգուցե դեռ պետք եմ էստեղ...._

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (19.11.2012), unknown (24.11.2012)

----------


## Meme

Չէէ, էս վերջը չի....քանի դեռ ես ապրում եմ, քանի դեռ Մերին ու  Մեմեն մի հարկի տակ համերաշխ  են...


Երբեմն, երբ ինչ որ զգացմունքների, կամ հետաքրքրության կարիք եմ զգում, կամ էլ ուղղակի շաատ ձանձրալիյա ամեն տեղ, ես տարվում եմ _վարկանիշներովս...._
Դրանք արժեք ունեն ինձ համար, որովհետև էնտեղ գրված ամեն տողը *իմնա...*
Հա ես_ եսասեր եմ_, բայց ես սիրում եմ հիշել այն ամենը ինչը կատավելա ինձ հետ....թեկուզ ամեն մանրուք...
Երևի վարկանիշներս էլ պիտի լինեն աչքիս առաջ...արդեն....
էնքան հաճելիյա կարդալ, հիշել, վերհիշել, ու լռացնել դրանցով էն բացը, որը առօրյա ձանձրույթիցս առաջացելա...
Թե էս արձակուրդս ում էր պետք :Beee: ...
Չնայած չէ, մի բանի հաամր մենակ պետք գալիս հիմա..... շաատ շաատ բանա փոխվել, դրանք մանր պատմելու երնեկ հավես ու ժամանակ գոնե ունենայի, բայց հիմա մեկ այլ մեծ ու ուժեղ *նպատակ* ունեմ..... ինչու? թավ, որովհետև այն իրոք նպատակա, քանի տարի արդեն մտածել եմ, ոչ խորը, բայց նրա իրականալը  պատկերացրել եմ, իսկ այսօր, այսօր ես շարժվում եմ այդ նույն քամու ուղղությամբ, նույնքան վճռորոշ, նույնքան ուժեղ, որովհետև շատ ուժեղ ես նպատակ, որովհետև շատ եմ հավատում, որ հասնելու եմ քեզ...
Զարմանում եմ, երբեմն մոռանում եմ ինձ, երբեն կորցնում եմ, բայց մեջս մի փոքր կրակ կա, որը դեռ վառն եմ պահում, դեռ փոքրր մնացելա...
Էնքան երջանկությունա երբ գիտես, որ շուտով հասնելու ես երազանքիդ, ու ամեն գնով պայքարում ես դրա համար, իսկ կողքից զգում ես, թե ում համար ինչքան թանկ ես դու, եթե չլինես իրենց կողքին :Love:  :Blush: ...
*Չգիտեմ, թող օրը գա բարին հետը, ես սպասում եմ իրան....*
Դրանից հետո շաատ կփոխվի ամեն բան, ես ` առաջինը, հետո կյանքս, որը կարծում եմ 360 չէ, բայց 180 աստիճան կփոխվի...
Չգիտեմ....

***

_Էնքան ուզում եմ նորից սահեցնել մատներս, նորից գունեղ դարձնելով քեզ, ինձ .....
Էս տարի ամեն կերպ փորձում էի անցած տարվա նման ապրել աշունը իմ հոգում, բայց մենակ էի ապրում այն...

Իսկ դու նույնը մնացիր, չես փոխվել, ես գրել եմ քեզ...._



Իմ պատուհանից
Դու ես ինձ թաքուն,
Ժպտում ես հեռվից
Կանչում ես հեռուն:

Իմ պատուհանից
Դու ես վառվռուն,
Աչքերդ փայլուն
Աչքերիս հառնում:

Դու ես ինձ կանչում,
Կանչում ես հեռուն,
Քո տերևների 
Պարը տեսնելու:

Բայց դու չգիտես
Որ խենթն եմ ես քո,
Քո տերևների 
Գույների ներքո:


_Դու եղել ես ,
Կաս,
Ու միշտ կլինես,
Այդ ես եմ,
Որ էլ,
Չեմ տեսնելու քեզ....
Կկարոտեմ քեզ...._

*Այսքան խոսունա իմ աշունը  այս տարի~*

----------

erexa (20.11.2012), laro (20.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), unknown (24.11.2012)

----------


## Meme

Չէէէէէէէէէէէ, այ էսօրվա ուրախությունը ուրախություն էր....
էսքան սպասված օր, էսքան երջանկություն վաղուց չէի ապրել ակումբում....ու բոլորը Անուշայի գալու խաթր... :Love: 
Իսկ էս վերևի շնորհակալությունները~ :Acute: աշխարհ արժեյին... :Love: էնքան կարոտել էի ամեն մանրուքի, անգամ էն մեր զրուցրաանում բլբլալուն, որ չգիտեմ, որտեղից սկսեմ... :Kiss: - Անուշայի ասած սմայլերը, որոնք զգացի, որ ինքս էլ կարոտել եմ...
Ես ամենաշատը ձեզ, ու մեզ եմ կարոտել....
Ինձ թվումա հինը ետա գալիս :Ծաղիկ:  :Yahoo: ...


Մի բան էլ պատմեմ ,որը գտնում եմ արժի ստեղ գրել, Ան հատկապես քո համար...մեկ էլ մի քիչ էլ իմ, տենց օրա եղել, կուզեմ գրել...
չնայած էնքան չեմ գրել, արդեն սխալներով եմ գրում,...
Երկու օր առաջ, 22ին Նոյեմբերի դասղեկիս ծննդյան օրն էր, ու չէի էլ կարծում, որ կարողա հավաքվենք, ու քանի որ էս վերջերս եմ սկել ասնակցել դասարանի հավաքույթներին, դասղեկիս ծննդյան օրը միշտ բաց էի թողել, քանի որ նախ 4 5 հոգով էի միշտ գացել, ու ես էլ չգիտեմ էլ ինչու? չէի գնացել....
Ու էդպես , էս անգամ էլ ասեցին, ու փորձեցի էնպեսանել, որ ստացվի, մտածելով, որ թեկուզ դասղեկի տունը մութա, իրար հազիվ ենք տեսնում :LOL:  գոնե մի քանի հին դպրոցական տարիներից բաներ հիշելվ, էլի ուրախ կանցնի..
Ես չէի սխալվում....ուրախը որնա, ջրիկացել ընգել էինք մեյդան, մոռացել էինք դասղեկի ծնունդա, ամոթա, էէ~ :LOL: ինձ հիշում եմ թե ինչքան եմ ծիծաղացել, ամոթս գալիսա :Blush: 
Լավ սկսեմ...
Ուրմեն հավաքվեցինք, մի քիչ դուրսը սառեցինք մինչև կհավաքվեինք, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, միշտ ես եմ ուշանում, բայց փաստորեն ուշացողներից ուշացողներ էլ են լինում...Կիսատ պռատ հավավքելուց հետո, որոշեցինք, գոնե նվերը առնենք, մինչև մոյուսների գալը...ավելի լավ չէր խանութում աշխատող լիներ, գործը բանականաբր վստահեցին աղջիկներին, մտանք, ու~  :Hands Up:  ինչ ասես ուզում էինք առնել, ու գիտեք հաճելի որն էր, որ ամենքս կարծես հետ վերադարձած լինեինք դպրոցական տարիներ...ոչ մեկս էլ չէր փոխվել ներսից...
Դե նվերը ընտրեցինք, հետո էլ մյուս խանութում նվերի ատրիբուտիկաներից մեկը ընտրելիս էլի տղաներից մեկին տեսանք, հրավիրեցինք, խոստացավ գալ...Արդեն ուշ էր, էլ ոտքով գնալու չէր, նստեցինք տաքսիի~, էնքան շատ էինք երկու ավտոյով գանցինք, որը էլի անսպասելի էր...
Հիմա, արդեն դռան մոտ ենք, գոռացի~
- Երեխեք, սուս ենք մնում, կամաց չենք աղմկում, դուռը բացումա, ու գոռում եեեեեեեեեեենք...,- մեկ էլ երեխեքից մեկը.
- Այ մարդ սիրտը վախությունից կկանգնի,-ու կամաց կամաց բարձրացանք, ափսոս տեղ հասանք, ու տղաներից դռանը թեթև կպնելուց դուռը * չխկլը բաց* եղավ, ու փոխանակ ինքը զարմանար, մենք բոլորս  :Shok: էս դեմքերով կագնել էինք, դասատուներով իրիկունը 8ին փարթի էին անում :LOL: , լավ խաբեցի, ուղղակի հավաքվել էին, վատն էն էր, որ մեր պատճառով բոլորը վեր կացցան, քանզի մենք շատ էինք, նստեցինք, տեղավորվեցինք, ու~. այ մարդ ոնց որ բոլորիս ծնունդը լիներ, բացի դաղեկից, իրան չենք սիրել, շատա ջղայնացել, ու չոր մարդ էր բնավորթւոյամբ, բայց ուզած չուզած մերնա, մեր դասղեկը, ու էնքան մանրուքների վրա էինք ծիծաղում, որ ես դարձել էի բազուկ, ամոթի մի կողմից էր խեղդում, էդքան ծիծաղալու նյութերը մի կողմից, նենց բաներ էի մոռացել, որ բոլորը հիշեցինք :LOL: ...
Դաասղեկս ինքն էլ չէր սպասում էսքան անսպասելի էդ ժամին իրանց տանը...Ժամանակն էլ էնքան արագ էր անցնում որ տուն գալ չէինք ուզում,  բայց եկավ էդ ժամանակը, ու բոլորս արդեն ման գալով տուն եկանք, աշխարհի ծերը ոնց որ լիներ, ճանապարհին էլ ամփոփեցինք, ով ում ինչ էր աչքով արել, մի բան ուտելիս,   :LOL:  վերջում էլ մի լավ կռվի ականատես եղանք, հայերի խասյաթի համաձայն, տղաները վազեցին օգնության մենք էլ չգիտեյինք ,մենակ առաջ գնայինք, թե սպասեյինք, բայց...
Վերջապես մենք էլ տուն եկանք...էս օրը էն  :Friends: ու սենց  :Yahoo:  օրերից էր....
Եկել էի տուն ու չէի սթափվում, էնքան էնքան էինք խոսացել, արդեն չէէ, հոգնած չէի, լավ էի....Որ էդքանը նորից պատմեցի :Tongue: 

դե լավ մանցեք, հոգնեցի, գնամ....ուրախ եմ, որ նորից կարդում եք...
էսօր մի տեսակ իմ հավեսն էլ տվեց պատմելու~ :Ծաղիկ:  :Kiss: ....

----------

Lev (24.11.2012), unknown (24.11.2012), Ամմէ (24.11.2012)

----------


## Meme

Քեզ  էլ ոչինչ չի մնացել....


*Ընդհամենը մի քանի օր, մի քանի ճղճիմ ժամեր, էնքան եմ ափսոսում, որ էս տարի ոչ լիարժեք ապրեցի քո կողքին, չկարողացա շնչել քեզնով, բայց...ես ջանացել եմ, ես աշխատել եմ կողքիդ լինել, ես աշխատել եմ, թեկուզ կողքից հետևել գույներիդ, ապրումներիդ, որոնց մեջ ես էլ եմ եղել...
Չգիտեմ, էնքան մեծ աշխարհ ես ինձ համար, էնքան երջանկություն ու թախիծ ես ինձ համար...
Էս քո թախիծն ավելի եմ սիրում, անձրևներիդ հետ, որոնք կյանք են տալիս ինձ, քան քո արևները չտաքացնող, ու սառը...Ես քո թախիծի մեջ ապրում եմ երջանիկ, գիտես ինչու՞, որովհետև ես խենթ եմ....
Ես առանց քեզ, էնքան փուչ եմ, էնքան դատարկ, դու ես լցնում իմ ներքնաշխարհը, դու հոգուս մեջ այնքա՜ն մեծ ծանրություն ես....

Էնքան քիչ մնացիր էս տարի, ես անգամ չհասկացա ո՞նց եկար,ու ո՞նց գնացիր...բայց ես այսօր էլ, վաղն էլ, երկու օրից էլ կժպտամ, գիտես ինչու՞, մյուս տարի դու էլի կգաս, ես սպասելու եմ քեզ....
Ամեն տարի դու մեջս երկինք թռչելու ու երազելու հույսեր ես մեջս ներարկում, ամեն տարի գույներդ մեջս մեկ այլ աշխարհ ստեղծելու ,կառուցելու ուժ են  տալիս, ամեն տարի ես մեծանում եմ քեզ հետ, հասկանալով որ դու իմ ներսում ես, իմ եսն ես, ես երբեք չեմ կարող վանել քեզ՝ ինձանից...
Մյուս ամիսը ,որը փոխարինումա քեզ, նույնպես սրտիս թրթիռով եմ սպասում .բայց դու՜...
Հավատա չեմ ուզում գնաս, բայց ես թողնում եմ քեզ, որ նորից ետ գաս...Թռչիր թեթևս, տերևս...գնա, որ ետ գաս...
Այս տարի էլ էսպես ապրեցի...Հենց էսպես...*

_Ես ժպտում եմ քեզ.....աշունսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսս_ :Ծաղիկ:  :Kiss: 


Նորից եկար, ու գնացիր,
Նորից հույսեր դու վառեցիր,
Որ մյուս անգամ երբ դու գաս,
Նորից, կրկին կժտաս:
Նորից եկար ու գնացիր,
Կրկին երազ դու ստեղծեցիր,
Ես հավատալու եմ հենց քեզ
Որ գալու ես ու փրկես....



Չգիտեմ, էնքան երկար կարող եմ կիսվել, խոսել, բայց իմացիր, աշունս, դու կյանք ունես աաայ այստեղ,  իմ սրտիկում, տեսնում ե՞ս, երբեք կյանքում չեմ մոռանա քեզ, քո գույներդ, քո հույզերդ, քո թախիծդ, իմ անձրևը, իմ երազներն ու հույսերը...
Ես քեզ հետ եմ ապրում....
Դու ինձ հետ ես, իմ հուշերում, ես կսպասեմ քեզ...
...նորից, նորից ու նորից..

----------

erexa (27.11.2012), unknown (27.11.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Երեկ կիսատ եմ թողել խոսքս, ոչ աշնան հետ կապված, այլ ...._

Ծննդյանս ու Նոր տարվա....

Ինչու՞...բացատրեմ.... այս տարի չգիտեմ ինչու՞ չեմ սպասում, երկուսից և ոչ մեկին...այն ինչ ամեն տարի մինչ 20 տարեկան ես սրտի թրթիռով եմ սպասել էդ օրվան :Sad: ` *իմ ծննդյան օրվան*, բայց այսօր..մմմ...չգիտեմ :Xeloq: , մի բան կա, որ ես հոգուս խորքում գիտեմ, որ դրա համար չեմ ուզում էդ օրը շուտ գա, էսքան շուտ...
Չգիտեմ, մեկ մեկ իհարկե լինումա, որ փորձում եմ ժպտալ, հիշելիս էդ օրը, բայց...մեկա...էն չի....
*Նոր տարի*, չէ, դրան էլ չեմ սպասում, չեմ ուզում գա, պետք չի, հոգնել եմ էդ ամենից, էդ ամեն տարվա նույն դեմքերից, նույնը լռիվ նույնը...
Չէ , վատատես չեմ դարձել, ու կայնքում չեմ դառնա, բնավ, ուղղակի, էս տարի, հենց էս տարի չեմ ուզում :Blush: ...
Միգուցե՞ մյուս տարվա մեջ իրական դառնա *էն երազանքս* որի համար,էսքան կոտորում եմ ինձ,  չեմ ուզում և ծնունդ, և նոր տարվա նշում..չգիտեմ....
Չգիտե՞մ...ո՞նց կլնի, անպայման պիտի իրական դառնա   այն ամենն ինչ տակնուվրայա արել մեջս, կուզեյի իրական լիներ արդեն նոր գար ծնունդ, և մնացածը...
Զարմանում եմ, հա, ինձ լսելիս զարմանում եմ, բայց ես փոխվել եմ, հենց *էս*  իրականությունը  լսելիս, որ միգուցե ձգվեեեր , մի քիչ էլ ձգվեր ժամանակը, որ գոնե  :Rolleyes: .....
Չգիտեմ, չեմ ուզում փոխվել, չսպասել, չնայած հոգուս խորքում հասկանում եմ, որ միևնույննա ծնունդիս օրը, շատ կրկնվեցի.... էդ օրը գոնե մի քիչ տարբեր կլինի մյուս տարիներից,...
Խնդրում եմ հրաշք թող կատարվի էլի~..էն իմ ուզած երազանքը թող լինի~....ուզում եմ  .... :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 


*Չէէէ, երևի ուզած չուզած սպասեմ իրան, մեկ էլ տեսա՞ր....եսի՞մ...ես դեռ հավատում եմ հրաշքների,...մեծ կամ էլ փոքր ի՞նչ կապ ունի, իմ համար, ամեն փոքր առիթ ուրախանանալու առիթա, ես սպասում եմ միշտ...միշշտ....: և իհարկե հարգարժաան ton: ուխխխխ...ոնց որ կամաց կամաց տրամադրվում եմ....*
Իհարկե ամենահիշարժանըը անցած տավա ծնունդս  էր :Love: հիշելու եմ....

վերջում էլ մի փոքրիկ տրամադրություն էս երգից ինչ կա մեջս..տեղադրում եմ, որովհետև այն ինձ հետ էր գրելիս...ու ընդհարապես այսօր առավոտվանից...




*Պականեեեեեր Մերիից` Ձեր Մեմե...*

----------

erexa (28.11.2012), unknown (29.11.2012)

----------


## Meme

Դեկտեմբերս սկսվելա :Clapping:  :Ծաղիկ:  :Yahoo: , ինքը եկելա, բայց իրա հիմքում մի բան կա ընկած, որ կուտակել եմ մեջս , արդեն 5 տարիյա, ու չեմ բարձրաձայնել...

Լուս , էս գրառումս  քո մասինա, չգիտեմ կկարդաս մի օր, եթե կուզես, բայց առաջին անգամ ուզում եմ խոսել, բարձրաձայնել էն, ինչը միշտ մեջսա եղել էսքան ժամանակ....





Հիշում ես, մեր երգնա, մի օր ձեր տանը նստած լսեցինք, երկուսս էլ շատ սիրեցինք, ու երկուսս էլ ասեցինք մեր երգնա, ու  խոստացանք, որ միշտ, ուր էլ լիենք, էս երգը լսենք, իրար ենք հիշելու...Դժվար մեր հետ եղած փոփոխություններից հետո դու մոռացած լինես էս երգը, բայց....
Ես կարոտել էի, ու չէի սպասում, որ կգրես ,* կգրես անկեղծ*,  կասես էն, ինչը ուզեցել եմ ես էլ ասել, ու դու էլ քո մեջ թաքցրել ես...
Գիտես, էսօր երջանիկ եմ ու թեթև, վաղուց չէի փշաքաղվել էսքան ուժեղ, քո խոսքերը կարդալուց հետո...
Ամեն տարի, 1 դասրաանից մինչև 10 երկուսս էլ ուրախացել ենք Դեկտեմբերի վրա, ինչի..որովհետև * իմ քո ծնունդը Դեկտեմբերի 9ին էր, իմը Դեկտեմբերի 10ին....*ա~յ քեզ ճակատագիր, բոլորը զարմանում էին, ոնցա տենց..*ու էս հարցիցս հետո,  դու հիշեցիր ինձ ու քեզ*, մեզ մեր մանրուքները, մեր ամեն ինչը, մեր երկար կյանքը, որը ջուրը ընկավ...
Հիմա էլ տեսնվում ենք ` դասարանով, մեկ մեկ մետրոյում, ու ամեն անգամ ասում էի .
- Չէ նույննա, իմ նույնն ընկերուհինա, կարոտել էի,  իրա կատակներով, խոսելաձևով, իսկ ես էլի նույն միամիտն եմ, որին էլի կարողա խափեն, ու հավատա...
Բայց կարոտել եմ, ու կարոտում եմ էլի, ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս, նայում ենք, ուզում ենք խոսենք, բայց  մի բան կա խանգարումա, չէինք կարողանում առաջվա նման կիսվել, բայց *վերջին անգամ*, վերջինը սիրոււն էր, որ բոլորը մեկ էին,* ես ու դու մեկ առաջվա նման...*


*Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, որ մեջդ ուժ գտար կիսվելու, խոսալու, արտահայտելու պահածդ քո մեջ...ու դրանով ինձ էլ ստիպեցիր արտահայտվել ....*


Անգամ բաժանվելուց հետո, հիշում եմ երեխեքից փորձեցին կազմակերպել աղջիկներով հավաքվենք, հիշում ես, մենակ ես ու դու էինք, ես հաշտության պատրաստ չէի, շատ էի նեղացել, շատ խորը, բայց իրանք չեկան, ինատու,  ու մնացինք մենք ` մեր զրուցելու թեմաների ու հուշերի հետ...
Ես անգամ հիշում եմ, որ ձեր տանը դասերից հետո գնում էինք, դու հաց էիր տապակում թավայում, մենք ուտում էինք, իսկ ես մեծ հաճույքով, անգամ ծիծաղելիյա երջանկությամբ, մեծ բան չէր, բայց....կամ էլ պեչենու վրա հասարակ մեղր ու կարագ էինք քսում, որ տանը սպանեյին, մեռնեյի չէի ուտի, բայց քեզ հետ ուտում էի, երջանկությամբ, ու էդ ամենը ես  դեռ հիշում եմ....
Շնորհակալ եմ խոսքերիդ համար, որոնք *հիմա դաջել եմ մեջս*, իմ ուղղեղի ամենանուրբ կետում, սրտիս պուճուր անկյունւում, որը ուր էլ լինեմ հիշելու եմ, կարոտելու եմ...
Խոսքերդ կուզեյի դնել, բայց կարծում եմ շատ անձնական կլինի, թող մնան մենակ իմ ու քո մեջ...
Լուս...ես անգամ էն անձեռոցիկն եմ պահել, որի վրա հիշում ես չէ երկուսս էլ ունեյինք, ես քո համար գրեցի *Լուս + Մերի = ընկերուհիներ*  գունավոր փայլով գրիչներ կային ,  դու իմ համար, սրտիկներ նկարեցինք, որը մոդա էր էն ժամաանակ, ու էդպես էլ ես պահեցի այն, ինչ  էլ ուզումա եղած լիներ...
Էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ եղել ես ,կաս, որ հիշել ես ինձ, հոգուդ խորքում զգացել կարիքս, քարսիրտ չմնալով, կարոտել ես ինձ`  իմ նման...


*Այսօր առանց այդ էլ ուրախ էի, ու կրկնապատիկ ու եռապատիկ դարձավ ուրախությունս...
Կարծում եմ, շատ դեռ բաներ կան հիեշելու  քեզ, հետ ,ես չեմ ջնջել դրանք, չեմ մոռացել, դեռ կաս իմ մեջ...
Կյանքում երբեք չեմ մոռանա քեզ...*



*Ժողավորդդդդդդդ  Դեկտեմբերսա եկեեեեեեեեեեեեել* :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

erexa (05.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.01.2013), Smokie (05.12.2012), unknown (06.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Իմ ֆրանսերենի դասընթացները ինձ տանում են դեպի երկինք....
Գումարած երգի հնչյունները, որոնք հոգիս տակնուվրա են անում ամեն անգամ....
Ես սիրահարվել եմ քեզ` Փարիզզ...._


 




Իմ սերը դեպի էս լեզուն ու երկիրը չգիտեմ որտեղիցա եկել, բայց դեռ թրթռումա մեջս...
Ամեն անգամ տակնուվրա անելով երգերի հնչյուններով...Ես թռչում եմ....դեպի երկինք....

հ.գ՝ հա ուզում եմ երգ դնեմ ու էս տողերն եմ գրում :Acute: , զգում եմ ինչ երգ ես այս պահին լսում- թեմայի համար չի, բայց չեմ կարում, հա մտքերս թռչում են իձանից անկախ, ցնդել եմ արդեն...


Չգիտեմ, ամեն անգամ մեր տանը պարապելուց հետո, ինձ թվումա կտրվել եմ ամեն ինչից, իրականացելա երազանքս, որը վաղուց փափագել եմ, հետաքրքիրա ո՞րտեղից էսքան սեր իմ մեջ :Love: ...

Ի դեպ այսօրր ձմեռ պապիից խնդրել եմ ՝ 




> Ձմեռ պապ, այ ձմեռ պապ, իմ անցած տարվա երազանքս  դու իրականացրել ես, ես գոհ եմ , երջանիկ եմ աշխարհի չափ, բայց....
> Կներես չկարողացա ինձ զսպել, ու նորից եմ երազել, ու վաղուց էս երազանքս օդումա, *ինչ կլնինի էս նոր տարուն ես իրա կողքին լինեմ, ես գիտեմ ինքն էլ ինձա սիրում, իմ Փարիզը...*
> Ինչ կլինի, ես կյանքում չեմ փոխվի երկրիս հադնդեպ, կյանքում մյուս ազգը չի դառնա իմը, ես հայ եմ , հայ եմ մնալու, բայց...*Փարիզն եմ ուզում, էս տարի էլի~*


անցած տարի էլի խնդրել էի, երազանքս շատ արագ իրական դարձավ :Rolleyes: , որ մտքիս ծայրով էլ չէր անցնում էդքան շուտ, բայց..
....բայց ես նորից երազել եմ, նորից երկինք եմ հասել, ինքս իմ մեջ խոստանալով, որ երբ ես նստեմ ինքնաթիռ, հասնեմ էնտեղ, *ես հայ եմ մնալու*, ես չեմ ձուլվելու մեկ այլ ազգի կյանքին, այդ ազգը կյանքում իմը չի դառնա,  չեմ փոխվելու դառնալով դավաճան, _իմ համար դա մեռնելու չափ մեծա_..... 
շատերին էս խոսքերս փուչ կթվան, նու ի պուսծ :Pardon: , ինձ համար էդ հեեեչ կարևոր չի, ու ավելի շատ նրանց համար էդպես կթվա, ովքեր միշտ մնում են էստեղ, դիմանալով երկրի վատ դրությանը, ու վատ խոսելով գնացողի հետևից, բայց յուրաքանչյուր գնացող, *վառնա պահում իր մեջ Հայի կրակը, Հայաստանի շունչը Երևանի կյանքը...*
Ամեն անգամ փողոցներովդ արդեն քայլելիս վայելում եմ շունչդ, որովհետև կգա մի օր էդ էլ չեմ կորղանա անել :Sad: ...երկար ժամանակով....
Չգիտեմ, զգում եմ, որ ես սրտով մեծ եմ, ես թույլ չեմ կարա տամ  որ ես փոխվեմ, ես  կմեռնեմ, եթե ես ուրիշ դառնամ,* ես հայ եմ, հայ եմ մնալու, հայ եմ ետ գալու....*
*.....Ես ետ եմ գալու...
*

Ամեն անգամ պարապունքիցս հետո չգիտեմ ինչքա՜ն մեծ ուժով կյանքս կարծես կրկնապատկվի, գոռալ եմ ուզում երջանկությունիցս, ես լցվում եմ երազանքի վեհ ու բարձր թևերով...Ես էլի ու էլի երազում եմ....

Երջանիկ եմ....

.Թեմայից դուրս՝...Մնաց 3 օր....*(Իննա)* մտքերից .... :Blush:

----------

erexa (08.12.2012), Smokie (06.12.2012), unknown (07.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր շաատ ուրախ եմ, չնայած էնքան անձրևոտ ու թաց օր էր, բայց ես ժպտում էի, չէ ,անձրևը սիրում եմ, պատուհանի կաթիլներին էի հետևում, հ.գ` ներսում տաք էր, դրսում ցուրտ  հավես էր առավոտ շուտ գնալ աշխատանքի հիշելով, որ քեզ համար թանկ ընկերուհու ծննդյան օրնա այսօր, էդ ինչքան տանջվեցի երեկ, լացս գալիս էր արդեն, էդքան փորձելուց ու գրելուց հետո, համակարգիչը թխկ անջատվումա, էս երգը քեզ եմ նվիրում Անս, լռիվ ասել եմ թեմայում, չեմ ուզում կրկնվեմ, մենակ որախ եմ, որ կաս...
հետաքրքիրա չէ? վաղն էլ մանկությանս  ընկերուհու ծնունդնա, որին նորից վերագտել եմ, 5 տարի հետո, մի քիչ միստիկայա թվում, էդքան մոտ ենք ապրել , բայց....
...ասում եմ, ում աշխարհի չափ եմ սիրում, ու ովքեր ամենամոտն են սրտիս եղել ու մինչև հիմա, իրանց ծնունդները 8ին, 9ին են, ես էլ 10ն եմ....սիրում եմ ձեզզզզզզզզզզ...
...շնորհակալ եմ, երկուսիցդ էլ էդքան տարբեր եք իրարից, բայց երկուսդ էլ կողքիս եք եղել, տարբեր ժամանակներ, ու երկուսդ էլ կարևոր եք ինձ համար այս պահին....



Երջանիկ եմ այսօր..Լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո.....

Ես ասել եմ, էլի կասեմ, մինչև ծնունդ էս տարի ես արդեն մեկ մեեեեեեեեծ , անչափ մեծ նվեր ստացել եմ...Լու~սսչհաշված արդեն տորթիկս մամայիս կողմից, էնքաան սուրունա, էսքան ունեցածս տորթիկների մեջից ամենթանկնա ինձ համար, որովհետև իր իսկ ձեռքերովա պատրաստվածծծ....մեկ էլ էլի նվերներ....
լավա էլի,ասում եմ ծնունդ չի իմը, նոր տարիյա, էլ ինչիսա պետք նոր տարին, իմ ծնունդա մեծ տոնա իմ համար, եղել ու հիմա էլ...

Իսկ Դեկտեմբերի 12ը նույնպես կնշեմ կարմիրով, հետո կմանրամասնեմ  ինչի?.....

Գնացի պաչիկներ պականեր..երջանիկ եմ...*

----------

erexa (08.12.2012), unknown (09.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ի՜նչ օր էր էսօր, ոնց *Դեկտեմբերի 5ը* էդքան անկնկալ օր էր, նույնքան էլ էսօր....


Հիմա արդեն իմացա, դու իմ հյուրերից օրագրիկի հյուրերից մեկն ես, ինչքան էլ անսովոր էր քեզ համար լսլեը, որ ես ունեմ օրագրիկ, որը վիրտուլա, ու շատերը կարդում են, հիմա ես էլի կսկսեմ շատ գրելը, որովհետև մեծ հյուր իմ օրագիրնա կարդում...


Այսօր խոսում էինք, ճիշտա,  գիշերը անհամբեր 12 ին էի սպասում, ու արդեն շնորհավորել էի ծնունդդ, 5 տարվա փոխարեն, էնպես չէր, որ ես հավանեցի, բայց դու ուրախ էիր, ինձ էդ էլ հերիք էր, ու ցերեկը իմ այն հարցին, թե.
-  Ոնցա՞ անցնում ծնունդդ, - պատասխանն այսպիսին էր.
- Նենց կուզեյի դու էլ գայիր,- և շարունակեց,- կարողա՞ գաս, ինձ ուրախացնես...,- իսկ որ 10 տարվա ընկերուհին կարող էր լռել, կամ էլ ինչ էլ լիներ չկարողանար գնար իր ընկերուհու ծնունդին.....
- Ահամ, մի քիչ ուշ, տեղ գնամ գամ, կգամ...........ու ամեն բան վերջացնելուց հետո փուչիկներոն ու նվերս ձեռքիս, գնացի՜ :Rolleyes: .…...
5 տարի հետո, էդ ինչ էր իմ հաամար :Love: , ախր գնացել եմ էն բակը որը, 10 տարի մտել ենք երկուսով պայուսակով, բակը մարդ լիներ, կգոռար,
-  *էս ովաա՜ եկել*,- մտել էի, ու չէի հավատում, հետո բարձարացա վերև, էդ գրկելը ամենաուժեղն էր բոլորի մեջից, լռիվ մի կողմ, էդ գրեկլը պինդ ու ուժեղ ուրիշ էր :Kiss: ...
- Լուս, մի քանի օր առաջ եմ տեսել քեզ, բայց խոսքերիցդ հետո, էս ուրիշ էր.......բոլորը ծանոթ դեմքեր, որոնց 10 տարի շուրանակ տեսել եմ ձեր տանը, տատի, քեռի, եղբայր, և այլն .....չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ բոլորը ջերմ ընդունեցին, ես դա եմ զգացել....


Երջանիկ էի, ուրախ էի, որ վերագտել եմ քեզ, նորից, էնքան բան հիաշցրիր, դպրոցից, որ  ես մոռացել էի :Blush: , թե ոնց դասի ժամանակ թևդ  կծեցի՜ :LOL:  ու թե ինչ եկավ գլխիս..... իսկ մթին ետ եկանք, ու դու ծնունդիտ հյուրերին թողնելով մինչև մեր բակ եկար ինձ հետ...
*Մերսի, որ կաս, որ էս օր ծնվել ես, երջանիկ լինես Լուս...*

Կարոտում ու կարոտելու եմ քեզ...Ի՜նչ լավա, վաղը դու էլ ինձ հետ ես լինելու՜ :Love: 



 աաաա  :Yahoo:

----------

unknown (11.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Եթե ես միայն իմանամ, որ տարին տարվա վրա էսքան լավա անցնելու ծնունդս....չնայած արդեն ուշա...բայց.... ամեն տարի ավելի ու ավելի ուժեղա անցնում իմ ծնունդը…....*



Էս տարիիիի չգիտեմ էդ ինչ էէր, ոնց կոչեմ, որ ուրախությունս արտահայտեմ...ախր չգիտեմ էէ  :Ծաղիկ: ....ինձ թվուամ հասկանալիյա՜....
Սկսում եմ սկզբից, նախ գիշերը դեռ տասներկուսը չէր լռացել, զանգումա  աշխատանքիս տեղի առաջին ընկերուհիս, Ռիփոսիմեն  ու խոսումա  անկապ, բա ոնց ես, ինչ կա, ինչ ես անում, :Huh:  դե ես էլ   :Fool:  ասում եմ այ մարդ ,  էս երեխու ժամը առաջը հասկացանք, 5 րոպե շուտա զանգել, բայց ինչ եղավ, էս ինչ հարցեր են, զանգելա, մոռացելա? որ հեսա հեսա ծնունդսա..... դու մի ասա՜, էս իմ գիժը, զանգելա, որ ըհըն ըհըն սպասի 12ին, որ մենակ ինքը շնորհավորի, մեկ էլ ասումա.
*- Հն, ինչքան մնա?ց*, մեկ էլ պաբաաաաամ՝՝ դեեե ծնունդդդ շնորհավոոոոոր Մերիիս.- ու ինքը անջատելա,հերթ տալու համար մյուսներին, ու գնաաա՜ց, իրանից հետո ինչքան զանգ ասես չի  եկել :Scare:  իհարկե ընտանիքիցս հետո :Love: , հետո *առաջին տորթիկս* փչեցի  գիշերով, երազանք պահեցի~ էն էլ երկու անգամ :Smile:  հետո եկա ակումբ :Yahoo: :bux *էնքան երջանկություն էր տեսնել Անժելայիս նվերը*~ չգիտեմ ինչ էր հետս կատարվում :Yahoo: , *Արմ Ան, Անժ,* սիրում եմ ձեզ, էն որ լիաթոք վերջում ծիծաղել եմ, ու ուրախացել էդ հրաշալի նվերի հաամար.....սիրում եմ էլի, շաատ ուժեղ, ամենից վերա էս ամենը....
Հետո դե իհարկե, ձեր մեեեեեեեեծ անչափ ու հիասքանչ նվերից հետո փորձում եմ քնել, դժվարությամբ ::}: , ուրախությունս մեծ էր, ոնց անցած տարի :Rolleyes: ...
Առավոտյան արթնանում եմ, իհարկե շաատ խառն եմ, մազերս են սարքում, ես վազում եմ էստեղից էնտեղ, սկայպով են զանգում, Վրաստանից, Ֆռանսիայից, հեռախոսսա զանգում, *Նարե91*սս ..... ու մեկ  էլ  վերջ, ես պատրաստ եմ, տաքսին ինձա սպասում, սիրտս թվումա տեղից կնկնի........
Հասնում եմ տեղ, բանականաբար էնքան *օժիտատպավորությունային* տոպրակներ կային ձեռքիս, որ եկան օգնելու ընկերուհիներս, ու հավաքվեցինք, հիմա սեղան եմ գցել, բոլորը ինձ են նայում միջանցնքով հանկարծ, որ քայլում եմ, իմ աշխատանքի ժամնա, ինձ ազատություն եմ տվել, ես ինքս ինձ, *դեեռ*, ու իմ հաամար, երեկույթ եմ կազմակերպել համարյա, մեր հիվանդանոցում,  ու էդպես, ես արդեն հավաքում եմ կողքսի մեր գինեկոլոգներին բոլոր սիրելի՜, փչում եմ *երկրորդ ամենասիրուն տոթրիկս, որը իմ հաամր աշխարհի ամմենալավ տոթրիկն էր, որովհետև մամայիս հրաշք ձեռքերով էր պատրաստվաած...*



 կտրում եմ այն, և բոլոր մեր բժիշկներից բացի , գալիս են նաև ջահելները, ես եմ տանում կամ էլ վերևներին տորթիկ բաժանելու~, ու ինձ ասում են գուլյայ Վասյա ջան, էսօր քո օրնա, մի աշխատի՜ :Hands Up:   ու մեկ էլ գալիսա մի ժամ, որ ես պետքա հավաքվեմ,* որովհետև~ տոնը դեեեռ նորա սկսվել...*

Մենք, հավաքվում ենք, ես արդեն բազու~մ և բազմազան նվերներ եմ ստացել, բայց *գիտեք էս ամենի մեջ ինչ էր թանկ, չգիտեմ, կգտնվի մեկը, ով սրտով կհասկանա ինձ, իմ համար թանկ էին էն խոսքերը, էն մաղթանքները, որոնք ուզում էի զապիս անեյի ուղեղումս, որ կյանքում չոմռանամ, ախր էնպիսի խոսքեր էին ասում, շատերը դաջել են  մեջս, բայց*...Մարդ եմ էլի, միգուցե մի օր մոռանամ....Մեր բժկուհիների էնքան թանկ ու ջերմ խոսքեր ասեցին, ես հիմա դրանք ամաչում եմ ասեմ, մենակ մեկը կառանձնացնեմ.
- Ծնողներիդ երջանիկ պիտի լինեն, որ քո նման աղջիկ ունեն, աչքները լույս լինի, դու շատ լավն ես, մեծերի հանդեպ հարգանքով, քնքուշ, , երջանկությունա քո նման աղջիկ ունենալը, ու մեկ էլ *Արմենի* ցանկությունը ասեցին, մի լավ ընտանիք էլ դու ունենաս, լավ ամուսին, կանացի երջանկությունդ գտնես քո, ու էնպիսի երեխաներ ունենաս քեզ նման, որ երբեք չնեղվես իրանց համար....- ու էս խոսքերը 96 տոկոսից լսել եմ, էնքան մեծ երջանկություն էր, հետո էէէլ գինին էլ խմեցինք, գոնե էսօր պուճուրիկ կում էի անում, մեկ մեեեկ ....սնեց թե նենց կարմրած էի.....Հետո էլ գնացինք երգելու~ :LOL: ......
Արդեն տեղ ենք հասել, իհարկե ես ուշացել եմ իմ իսկ սեփական ծնունդից :Blush: , ու ինձ արդեն սպասում են, դասնկներուհիս էլ էնտեղա  մոլովել, չի գտնում  տեղը, ես խառը, դրսում բոլորը ինձ են նայում, ու վերջապես, մենք հավաքվում ենք բոլորով...

Սկսում ենք անթիվ անհամար չտեսի նման նկարվել :LOL:  մեկ էլ ես  սկսում եմ ասել, թե էս անգամ ովա կենած ասում, չէէ, դուք պիտի լսեյիք էդ ամենը. էդ ինչ խոսքեր, ոչ թե կեղծ, մարդկանց մաքուր ու պարզ սրտերից բխող, էնքան մաքուր, որ սիրտս ինքն իրեն սկսում էր արագ ու արագ բաբախել, կենածներից հետո...հետո  մենք պարում ենք, մեկ էլ գալիսա մի պահ, որ բոլորը, ինչպես և Մերին` հոբելյառը, սկսում են երգել *Ирина Аллегрова - С Днем Рождения...*էդ ինչ էր կատարվում, ոչ թե ագռավների միություն էր, այլ բոլոր  նստածները ուրաախանում էին, ու ծափ տալիս, իսկ վերջում բոլոր ընկերուհիներս պաչիկներով ողողեցին դեմքս...

Այ էսա երջանկությունը, թե չէ ինչ Նոր Տարի, ին հարսքնիք, այ մարդ բոլոր տոներին տվեց անցավ ծնունդս....

Հետո նորից ու նորից ենք պարում,  իսկ հետո՜ ես սկսում եմ առանց կոմպլեքս բացել նվերներս, քանի որ բոլորը հասկացան, որ ես մեկա չեմ իմանա, ով ինչա՞ բերել, ես էլ բացեցի, պահ, էլ ո՞նց կլներ, ինչ կա դրա մեջ, էլ ամոթ չի....
Էդպես, նորից ու նորից պարեցինք, ահակին երկար, նորից բոլորի հետ երգեցինք, ու տուն էինք գալիս, զգացի դասընկերուհիներս շուտ դուրս եկան :Think: , ասեցի, ուֆֆ, ես ու՞ր գնացին, ես էլ բոլորս իրերրս հավաքեցի, դուրս եկա տեսնեմ ի՞նչ, չարչարվում են հրավառությունը, այսպես ասած սալյուտը խփեն,քիչ երջանիկ էի, մեկ էլ  հիմա գոռում  ենք, ախր  չի՜ լինում, փչացել էր ,թե՞ փչացրեցինք, ոչ մեկ չգիտեր,  ուրեմն բոլորս ծիծաղում ենք, մեկա սալյուտը չի ուզում դուրս գա տանից, ով անցնումա զարմացած հայացքա հղում դեպի մեզ, վերջապես ինչ պազրվեց, ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը վերցրեց, մեր հրավառությունը, գեղեցիկ ձևով պոկկեց գլուխը~ և ցանեց  այն  մեր գլխին ձեռքոոով *  ահա և մեզզ  հրավառություն ...*
Հետո բոլորս միասին տուն գնացինք ,ամեն մեկս մեր ճանապարհով, որս իրար հետ, բայց էնքան հոգնած էի, շաատ, որ եկել եմ տուն, նկարներս հասցրել եմ մենակ նայեմ, ու չէ, լավ էլ դիմացել եմ մինչև 2ը, իհարկե ակումբի ու ֆեյսի  նորությունները նայելուց հետո նոր  քնել




Էս էլ իմ հեքիաթը, որը մինչև առավոտյան աշխատանքի գնալս շորնակվում էր, ձյուն էր գալիս առաջին անգամ տանից դուրս եկա, ու նորի երազանք պահեցի....
Էս ամենի մեջ ամենամեծ երջանկությունն էնա, որ ես ունեմ էսպիսի թանկ մարդիկ կողքիս, սկսած առաջինը ընտանիքիցս, որոնց շնորհիվ եղավ այս ամենը, և ընկերներիցս, որոնք արժեք ունեն մեծ ինձ համար, իմ սրտիկում...Սիրում եմ ձեզ, որ կաք, որ ունեմ ձեզզզ

----------

Arpine (26.02.2013), Inna (13.01.2013), laro (12.12.2012), unknown (11.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Ինչ օր էր էսօրր Լուսս, չեմ  մոռանա, հավես էր ամեն ինչը նամանավանդ թեյարանի խմորեղենի պահը՜* :LOL: 
*
Բայց էսօր կմնա 12. 12. 12...որը առանց իամանլու որոշեցինք, հետո նոր իմացանք որ էդ օրն ենք հանդիպելու....
Սիրեցի էս օրը, սիրուն էր....նամանավանդ էն պահը, որ վաղուց քեզ քնից չէի հանել, ու ավտոբուսի հետևում վաղուց չէինք նստեեեեեեեել* :Hands Up: 

Չեմ պատմի բոլորը.... :Tongue: 
Երջանիկ եմ, նորից ու նորից, որ ես գտա քեզ :Friends:  :Love: ....
Էնքան երջանիկ լինելու պատճառ ունեմ ախր, ծնունդիս *օրով նենց նվեր եմ ստացել*, տուն մտնելուն պես, նենց բան եմ իացել, որ տորթիկս փչելուց պահել էի էդ երազանքսսս, ու էլի նորից նենց բաներա կատարվել, ուֆ. :Rolleyes: ...
Այ մարդ հո զոռով չի, երազեք էլի, կատարվումա՜...
Ես անգամ էսօր եմ երազանք պահել 12.12.12 12 անց 12 րոպե՜ :Love: 

Ես թռա՜

----------

unknown (21.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Ձյուն, ձյունննննննննննննն ձյունաա եկել, բայց մի քանի օր առաջջ....
Քանի օրա ես ապրում եմ ձմռան հեքիաթի մեջ, քանի օրա ես երջանիկ եմ գնում աշխատանքի, վայեյելով ամեն վայրյան անգամ զայրաությը որը պատճառում են...
Դրսում հեքիթա հեքիա~թ, ճիշտա ուշացել եմ գրառել, բայց էս էն օրվա մասինա, երբ առատ ձյուն էր գալիս ամբողջ օրը, երբ ես քայլում էի դրսում իսկ փաթիլները հատ առ հատ թափվում էին մազերիս, ու ջանդամ թե չէի թրջվում, էդ ավելի բարձր զգացողություն էր ու թանկ, քան հիվանդանալը ՝ մամայի ականջից հեռու...
Բայց քանի օր էր ես առավոտյան դժվար արթնանում էի, ու ժպտում, ժպտում, որ էլ չի լինելու էս ամենը, ժպտում էի, որ դրսում փոքր հեքիաթ ժպտումնա ինձ,  թեկուզ ես ուշ էի հասնում աշխատանքի, թեկուզ բոլորը աշխատանքի տեղը ասում էին.
- Ըհհըն, Մերի ջան, տեսա՞ր, եկավ քո եղանակը, եկավ քո ձյունը, ինչա՞ հիմա,
- Հա, ու ես էլի ուրախ եմ, էլի ժպտում եմ, ախր էդ սպիտակը էնքան մաքուր ու պարզա, էնքան ջինջա~.....


Չգիտեմ, երջանիկ էի, ու հիմա էլ, կիրակիս էլ գեղեցիկ էր Նարե91-ի ու Sharick-ի հետ, գեղեցիկ ու թեթև օր, ժպիտներով լի~....
Չգիտեմ, գնալով ավելուավելի եմ կապվում ամեն ինչին, ու ափսոսում եմ, որ....
Կկարոտեմ...Շաաաաաատ.....
Ժպտում եմ....

Իսկ սա մեր բակնա, տարվա դեռ երկու եղանակներին`

*


` *աշնան գեղեցկությունը~ ցերեկով*

*ձմռանը~ առավոտյան 8ին*

----------

Inna (13.01.2013), keyboard (27.12.2012), unknown (21.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*մաս առաջին` երկնքից մի կտոր երազ... * 



*Հրաշք կատարում, որ թվումա ամբողջ կյանքումս լսել ու երազել եմ իրա հետ, ու ամբողջ կյանքս էլ դեռ առջևումս լսելու ու վեյելելու եմ էս երգը՜..
Այսօր մեր աշխատանքի տեղի աղջիկներից դրեցին, ու հիմա՜ չգիտեմ որտեղ եմ էս երգի հետ մեկտեղ, տանումաա ինձ իր հետ, բարձարացնումա վեր.... 
այսօր ասում էին հին կատարումա, իրնք դպրոցական են եղել, դե ես չեմ լսել, չեմ էլ եղել այդ ժամանակ, բայց կրկներգը այնքան ծանոթա, ու քաղցր,  որ թվումա էլի լսել եմ, ու  ապրել  էդ երգի հետ....
հրաշքա՜..ու ընդհանրապես Քրիս Ռեայի երգերը ,  որին ակումբում եմ ճանաչել սկսել ընկերներիցս մեկի շնորհիվ, իր ամեն երգը  մեկը  մյուսից հրաշք են՝  ձայնի ինտոնացիայով ու խռպոտությամբ…
Where have you been? Where are you going to?
չգիտե՞մ անընդհատ երազելու ցանկությունա մոտս առաջացնում, որը վաղուց կարոտել էի, չնայած ձյան տակ, երբ թափվում էր վերևից, նորից երազում էի, ափսոս այս երգի մասին չգիտեյի՜....


Ուզում եմ գրկեմ երազանքներս ու վեր թռչեմ, շաատ վեր , որտեղ ես մենակ կլինեմ իմ հետ, իմ երազանքների ու նպատակների հետ..՝ հին մտքերից հատված, շարունակություն՜  ...հետո ես կիջնեմ ներքև,  մենակ, նրանց թողնելով վերևում , որ կատարվեն...
*




*
Երկրորդ մաս, իրականություն`*


_
Էս մեկն էլ սիրեցի, ինքը էլի կյանքա......... չգիտեմ,  ասում են վաղը աշխարհի վերջնա, ես հեեչ էդպես չեմ կարծում, չեմ հավատում որ կլինի, իսկ եթե լինելույա նու ի պուստ, թող լինի....... ընկերուհիներիցս մեկի՝  իմ կուրսընկերուհու  հարսանիքնա հենց այսօր, հենց այսօր մահացելա նաև իմ դասընկերուհու պապան, ու չգիտեմ սա աշխարհի վերջնա, թե սկիզբը, դուք դատեք ասածիցս հետո, սա պատահականություն չի, բայց մտածեք ամենքդ ձեզ համար, ինձ համար այն շարունակվումա,  պիտի շարունակվի, որովհետև ես չափազանց լավատես եմ արդեն....եթե չէի....
Ինձ համար վաղը սովորական օրա լինելու, ինչու՞.....դե լավ թեկուզ թող նոր կյանքի սկիզբ լինի, միևնույննա, աշխարհի վերջ չիի՜....


Սիրում եմ կյանքը իր գույներով...այն կանգ չի առել ու ու չի անի այսօր, թեկուզ վաղը...

իսկ մարդիկ, որոնք հավատում եմ դրան, իմ կարծիքով,  թույլ են կամքով ու հոգով...

Սիրում ե՜մ, ես այսօր և շատ երջանիկ եմ, և տխուր ,  բայց միևնույննա կյանքը կանգ չի առել ինձ համար....

Թող ոչ մի երեխա ծնողի կորուստը շուտ  չտեսնի....

Գայ, ուզում եմ դու  էլ երջանիկ լինես, ոնց այսօր ես....սպասում եմ ճուտիկին....


Սիրունա չէ՞  կյանքը՜m....._

----------

unknown (21.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

_Ոչ մի աշխարհի վերջ էլ չեղավ, չնայած շատ խոսվեց սրա մասին, բայց հիմա էնքան խառն ու խճճված եմ, որ թվումա ոչինչ էլ չեմ հասցնելու, շաատ թանկ բաներ, թողնելու եմ, կորցնելու եմ, չեմ ուզում, երբ հետոն եմ տեսնում ,զգում եմ ինչքան ինչքան խառը բաներ կա, որ պիտի անցնեմ, չգիտե՞մ...
էն օրը Թաթայի ճանապարհն էի լսում ժամը 8ն էր առավոտյան, կարծես 7ը լիներ իմ համար, բայց էդ ինձ չխանագրեց հուզվելու, ու աչքերս լցնելու, չկարողացա զսպել ինձ իմ մեջ...
գիտեմ, պետքա ուժեղ լինել, բայց....
_




_խճճվել մնացել եմ, դեռ ինչքաաաաաաաան անելիք կա՜...._

----------

unknown (22.12.2012), Վոլտերա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Սկսվեեեեեցց ամեն նոր տարվա ոբոռկաները՜լավա հասցրեցի նստել մի քիչ, թե չէ, ոնց որ գործ անելս  բռնել էր, առավոտվանից անում անում եմ չեմ վերջացնում, ու մի տեսակ հաճելի էր,  հազիվ կիրակի էր եկել, ես ուզած չուզած պիտի գործ անեյի, ու տենց ձգվեեց ժամերս մինչև 7ը թե 8ը....լավ էր բայց....լաավ չարչարվել եմ

Եսիմ, նոր տարուն, որ ասեմ  հրաշքի ե~մ սպասում, տենց չի..... ախր ծնունդիս նենց լավ բանա կատարվել, որ էլ ինչ պահեմ, երազանք որպես....... բայց դե չէ, էս նոր տարին ուրիշա լինելու մնացյալ 21 տարիներից, որովհետև սայա վերջինը, որը վայելելու եմ ջիգյարով, ի սրտե, հաճույքով, ու ոնց կարամ ամենավերջին հաճելի ձևով...սիրում եմ նրանց, ում կարոտելու եմ միշտ...
Երազելը լավ բանա էլի՜....յա՜
 Երազելս երբեք չեմ մոռանա, կարծում եմ, էդ մեծ ուժա, որը օգնումա ապրելու երկար ու ապագադ տեսնելու երջանիկ, թեկուզ քեզ ասում են, որ դու վրդագույն ակնոցներով ես նայում կյանքին, ա՜յ քեզ բան, կարում ե՞ք դուք էլ նայեք, չէ՛, մի՛ խանգարեք, ես կնայեմ
*

----------


## Meme

*Օրագիրրրր ես եկաաաաաաաաաա....


Նախ փոքր ամփոփեմ անցածը՝ 2012ը, որը չեմ էլ հասցրել անել, ասեմ, որ այն իրոք իրադարձային էր ինձ համար, իսկապես, էնքան էնքան մեծ փոփոխություններ եղավ, հենց տավա սկզբից իսկ՝ 2012ի...ես էքնա շատ շաատ նրբություններ սովորեցի աշխատելով, ու հասկանոլվ հենց մենակ մարդկային հարաբերությունները , որոնք մինչ այս լռիվ անհայտ էին ինձ նման միամիտին, իսկ հիմա, հիմա էլի նորից միամիտ եմ շատ ուրիշ հարցերում, բայց  մի փոքր խելոքցել եմ, էլի գոնե հասկանում եմ, ովա խաբում, ով իսկապես ճիշտա..ու էլի բլա բլա բլա՜.շարունակելիյա.
Չգիտեմ, երջանիկ տարի էր 2012ը ամեն իր իսկ ամսով...
Էնքան մեծ մեծ փոփոխություններ էին էս ամենը ինձ համար...Նամանավանդ վերջին ծնունդս էստեղ` իմ Երևանում, չեմ մոռանա, հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ աշխատանքիս տեղում էի, հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ մի մարդ կար, որ  կողքիս էր, որը 5տարի էր չկար, ու պատահական էքնան լավ մարդկանց հետ անցակացրեցի ծնունդս, որ հետո~...հետո հիշեմ, ու ժպտամ, ես գտա քեզ` ընկերուհուս, որին կորցրել էի...ու միշտ էս խոսքը ճիշտա, որ ասում են` Այն ինչ իմն է ինձանից չի գնա, իսկ եթե գնացել է, երբեք էլ իմը չի եղել, ես դրա շարունակույթւոնն էլ եմ մտածել, մի փակեք բոլոր դռները, կարող է մեկը որոշել էի ետ վերադռնալ, հասկանոլվ, որ սխալվել է....
Երջանիկ էր 2012ը իմ համար...Էլի շաատ մանրուքներ կան, բայց էդ կերևա արդեն իմ անցած տարվա 2012ի գրառումներից....չմոռանանանք նաև նրանց, որոնց ճանապարհիս եմ գտել, անցնելով խորթուբերոդ ուղիներ,ու իրանք մինչ այսօր կողքիս են, թեկուզ հեռվից՝ Անուշոկ... 
Իսկ հիմա~

Շնորհավոր 2013..ուռա~~


էնքան ուշ եմ գրում ռիսկ չէի անում, էս տարի մենակ ե մ զարդարել մեր տուն, առաջինն էր, որովհետև բոլորը զբաղված էին, բացի Մեմեյից, որը ուզում էր թեկուզ վերջն անգամ զարդարել այն տունը, այն ամենատաքուկ անկյունը, որտեղ փոքր տարիքից մեծացել է, ու մենակ պատերն են տեսել իրեն աայ էն պուճուրիկ ժամանակից... , չգիտեմ ինչ էլ լինի, բայց էսօր պիտի գրեմ, քանի ժամանակ ունեմ....հետո չգիտեմ էլ երբ կգրեմ…...
Օրագիր, այ օրագիր, գիտես էս տարի ինչքան լավն իմ համար սկսվել, նվաերների պահը չեմ մոռանա, որ չեն սպասում, ու մեկ էլ բու՜մ...իսկ հետո  հենց 12ից , ես տանը չեմ էլ եղել, ու գիտեմ էդ էլ նշանակություն ունի...
Էնքան սիրուն սկսեց էս  տարին , էնքան երջանկությամբ սկսեց, որ ես հաավտում եմ, հավատում եմ ամեն իմ մտքի ծերով անգամ անցած երազանքիս իրական լինելուն...
Էս տարին ռեստորանում նշեցինք, էսքանից ավել երջանկություն, որ գիշերվա 12ից սկսած մենք ընտանիքով պարել ենք, ժպտացել ենք, մինչ առավոտյան 5անց կես...ու ես ու  ախպրես թե ինչի՞ մեջով անցանք, երբ գինին միամիտ թափեցինք մի մարդու ոտքերին, մեր կողքի սեղանին նստած, որի հեչ պետք ն էլ չեր, բայց մենք էլ  ... ես, որ հազիվ եմ հանգստացել....հետո, հետո էնքաան եմ պարել, դու պատկերացնում ես....ու ես, որ էդքան սիրում եմ պարել, ես անգամ չէի էլ հոգնել...ու սկի պետք էս չէր, որ ես հիվանդ էի, էնքան որ ուրիշ օր երևի հազիվ տանից դուրս հանեյին, բայց դե Նոր Տարինա չէ՞, դե իհարկե հետո տանը լավ էր մինչ 1ը քնած մնացի~
Հետո մեր տուն, ձեր տուն,  հերթով , կարգով  հյուրեր, անգամ այնպիսիս հյուրեր, որոնք լռիվ տարբեր էին, որոնք եկել էին ասելու, որ միշտ քո կարիքն ունենալու ենք...Քուրիկս որ որոշեց, մատիս դնել մի մատանի, որը հետս ես տանելու եմ, ես որոշել եմ, որովհետև ինքը էնպիսի խոսքեր ասեց, որ սիրտս տեղից տրաքում էր, բումերով ու հրավառություններով.
- Մեր, էս մատանին դիր մտատիդ, լավնա?
- Ահամ,
_ Էլ չհանես նվրում եմ քեզ, ինքը ինձ ավարյայիցա փրկել, վրա Հայր Մերնա իսպաներեն, ինքն էլ իսպաներենա սվորոում էլի~, թող քո մոտ մնա...

Ուրախ որ, էս տարին անցածի վերջին Դեկտեբեր ամսից իրադարձային եղավ,ու փոփոխական ինձ համար...
Նոր տարվա օրով մեր տանը մնաց ընկերուհիս, ու պատկերացնում եք, կորցրած հինգ տարվա տեղը ինչքան պատմելու նյութ կունենան երկու ընկերուհի, որոնք 10 տարի միասին փսփսացել են դպրոցական նստարանին, որոնց կյանքում շատ մանր ու մեծ փոփոխություններա եղել, որոնք չեն փսփսացել իրար հետ, ու~..հետո առավոտյան չեմ մոռանա ախպորս վատ արձանգանքը իմ պահվածքը կապված տղաների հարցում, որ ով սիրում էր Մերիին, ինքը չէր խոսում իրանց հետ, հետո էլ գալիս էր ու պապային.....շարունակեմ, արդեն գիշերվա արդեն 1ն էր, իբրև պիտի քնեյինք, արդեն հյուրեր բոլորը գնացել էին, (չեմ պատմում մինչև էդ ինչքան հաճելի էր, գինի էինք խմում, շնորհավորում, երկուսով էինք)   ու սկսում ենք պատմել դպրոցական տարիներ ծիծաղելի էնպիսի բաներ մամայի հետ միասին, որ ծիծաղից հազիվ ենք զսպում սիրտա ,մի բան չլինի~...դե մեր մամաներն էլ բնականաբոր իրար հետ էին մոտ...դառնումա 3ը մենք դեռ պատմելու նյութեր ունենք, յա~...բոլորը հոգնում են, գնում են քնելու, ու մենք տեղափոխվելով մեր սենյակ, խոսում ենք , կիսվում ու ուրախանումենք մինչ 5ը, որոշում ենք արդեն քնել, անջատելով լույսերը, ու էլի մի ժամ էդ զրույցներով...Ինձ համար էդ մեծ երջանկություն էր, ու չեմ մոռանա Լուս քո զրույցը եկեեցում, թե ինչպես ես լաց եղել, ու ինչ է ասել քեզ ՏերՀայրը...
Չգիտեմ....սկսել տարին էսպես. ու ես գիտեմ, էս տարին դեռ շաատ մեծ բումա լինելու իմ համար, ես էլ դե խելոք խելոք սպասում եմ էլի~
Էնքան ուշ եմ գրում, որոշ բաներ կան մոռացել եմ, էս ընթացքում կատարված. բայց ես մենակ մի բան կասեմ, էնքան մեծ հարստությունա ինձ համար, տեսնել ու հասկանալ, որ կան կողքիս մարդիկ, որոնք սիրել են ինձ, շատ, որոնք սիրում են, ու էլի սիրելու են, ուր էլ լինեմ...Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, լացս գալիսա...ես ոնց եմ գնալու~

Բայց հիշեք, որ բոլորդ ամեն մեկդ իմ սրտում ձեր ուրույն տեղն ունեք . հա հա, իմ սիրտը էնքան մեծա. ես բոորիդ էնտեղ գրկած պահում եմ...

Բա ձյունս...
Ինչքան սիրուն էր, որ գիշերով եկավ, ու ես թռվռոմ էի տանը, հա, բոլորը կզարմանան, բայց ես երեխու նման ուրախանում եմ ձյան վրա, ու միշտ հիշում ենք տանը, որ երբ փոքր էինք մաման գալիս էր մեր սենյակ, ու ասում.
- Երեխեեեք արթացեք ձյունա եկել. - էդ ձայնը մինչ հիմա ականջներիսա, ու էնպիսի կայծակնային արագությամբ վեր կկենայինք եո ու ախպերս, ու կվազեյինք դեպի մյուս բոլոր պատուհանները, մոռոնալով, որ հենց մեր գլխավերևում կար պատուհան....Երջանկությոն էր...... էս տարվա ձնագնդին էլ չեմ մոռանա, որ տան դռան մոտ խաղացինք, չեմ մանրաամսնի, չնայած ծիծաղելի էր, բայց չեմ էլ մոռանա, մեր չորսի կռիվը ` ձնագնդիյով էլի~...

Այսօր, այսօր ես էլի փայլում եմ, ես ապրում եմ երազանքով, մինչև այսօր, ճիշտա ասում են կմեծանամ, էլ չեմ երազի, դե իհարկե շատ ասենք մի 30 տարուց, բայց...ես հույս ունեմ.....
Աշխատանքիս տեղը, նորից ուրախ եմ, նորից երջանիկ աշխատանքի եմ գնում, ու զարմանալին գիտես , որնա՞ օրագրիկ, որ մինչև հիմա, էն իմ սիրած կոմպլիմենտմները դեռ չեն դադարումհա, լուրջ, ինձ թվումա   երբեմն էդ էնքան հաճելիայ, դառնում, որ ամեն ագամ նոր խոսքերի ու լավ խոսքերի անհրաժեշտությոնը սկսում եմ զգալ, չնայած կողքիս էնքաան մարդ կա, հիմա~, որ մեկը մոռանա, մյուսը կհիշի, ու էդպես...
Բա տարին ինչ սկելա ինձ բոլորը ամուսնացնում են, բացի ծնողներիցս, ուխ...հա բա ի՞նչ են, յա, ով տեսնումա՜, վույ էս ինչ լավն ես...բլա բլա՜
Ֆռանսերենս ինչքան էի բա՞ կարոտել, նոր տարին մտա հիվանդ ու  իսկի վերջին պարապունքս թողեցի օդում, ու էդպես եկավ պարապունքիս 2013ի օրը , դու չես էլ պատկերացնի, թե ես ինչ եմ ապրում, էդ լեզուն սովորելիս...ինչա՞ կատարվում իմ ներսում...իրոք ինձ մեկ մեկ թվումա կյանքս երկարումա....
Կարողա՞ շատ եմ գրել, ի՞նչ անեմ, երկար ժամանակով միգցե չլինեմ, բայց էս տարվա նորթւոյւնները պիտի գրառեյի, դրանք կարևոր են ինձ համար...
Մեկ էլ ուրախանում եմ գիտե՞ս երբ օրագրի՜կ, որ ասում են, ու ավելի շատ տանը.
- Մերին, որ տանը չի լինում, տունը սուս,  լռությունա լինում, բայց որ գալիսա չէ՞ ամեն ժամ իր հետ կատարվածը կպատմի, կխոսա, ու տունը կլցնի, մի երկուսն էլ կատակովա պատմում, ու տենց...Էս իհարկե մամայիս խոսքերն են, որ երբ ասումա, մեջս նենց մեկ մեկ մեծանում եմ, լավ եմ զգում էլի~....եսիմ
Անգամ երեկ ընկերուհուս ,ասում եմ. էնքան հանգիստու լավն ես, շատ եմ սիրում էդ հանգստությունդ, ինքն էլ  ասումա.
- Մեր , ես էլ քո էդ էներգիան եմ սիրում, էդ առույգույթյունդ, ուրախությունդ, որ էդքան բարի ես. հետո սկսեցի ծիծաղել, ասուամ մեկ էլ  էդ կչկչան ծիծաղդ...
Ու ինչ ունեմ ես էլ մտածելու, եթե ես կարող եմ մարդուն գովել, ու ինքը առանց պարծենալու կսկսի գովե հենց քեզ...

Շնորհակալ եմ. Աստված, շնորհակալ եմ , իմ կողքին գտնվող յուրքանաչյուր լավ ընկերոջ համար, ես հարուստ  եմ իրենցով, էն մարդկանցով որոնք ուրախ են, որ ես կամ, հենց մենակ էդ, ես ինձ չեմ գովա, ես ուղղակի գրում եմ, որ հիշեմ իրենց իսկ՝ ինձ համար արժեք ունեցող խոսեքրը, որոնք տարիներ հետո հաստատ կջնջվեն հիշողությունիցս....



Երջանիկ եմ հիմա, երջանիկ եմ վաղը ու կլինեմ երջանիկ հետո~....
Էս տարին էնքան ջերմ , տաք ու պայծառա սկսվել,որ ես զգում եմ, զգում եմ որ դեռ էլի կա~ բոնուս էլի~...*

----------

erexa (13.01.2013), laro (13.01.2013), unknown (13.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

Հոգնած եմ, աչքերս հազիվ եմ բացում, ցավ, մռմուռ, կարծես ավազ լինի աչքերիս մեջ, բայց...ստեղ եմ...

Տեսնե՞ս մարդ աշխատանքի գնալուց ու ոչինչ չանելիս էլ է  հոգնու՞մ :Xeloq: , ոնց հիմա ես եմ....




Երաժշտությունը ոնցա՜ բուժում ինձ. :Love: ...
Էլ չգիտեմ... :Sad:

----------

erexa (16.01.2013), laro (15.01.2013), unknown (15.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ան սպասում էի էս :Acute:  վերևի ահռելի ու միգուցե շաատ  շատերին  անհետաքրքիր գրառումս անեյի, նոր դնեյի էս քո լեզվով ասած ` տաղանդս....
Էս թանկա իմ համար էնքան ինչքան դու, ու անգամ դու ավելի շատ ես թանկ, ուղղակի էդ արտահայտել եմ էստեղ, որը շարունակել չկարողացա, ու հենց էդպես էլ թողեցի, կարծում եմ հիշում ես, որտեղից սկսվեց, որտեղ էինք խոսում, ու զգացի, որ մեջս կուտակում կա, պիտի գրեմ, քեզ էլ ասեցի, ու էս տողերը հենց էդպես  թրծված մնացին...
Միգուցե կիսատա, բայց շարունակել չեմ էլ ուզում...Լավա `էլի~ ...

*
Անուշայիս` 


 Դու ես եմ. ես դու,
 Միանման երկու գետ,
 Երկու քույր ենք, 
 Երկու էջ,
 Գրքի տարբեր երկու թերթ,
 Մենք նման ենք ես ու դու
 Դու ես եմ, ես դու....


Անուշոոկ սիրում եմ քեզ....*





Ու իմ  ունեցած 3 ընկերուհիներից մեկն էլ *դու* ես, որ քեզ հետ էլ ունեմ երգ, որ* հենց մերնա,* այսինքն շատերը կարող էինք դնել, ուղղակի էս երգից ընկերացանք հենց ակումբում, ես չեմ մոռանա էդ օրը, անգամ հիշում եմ որ տեսա, ու ես ուզում եմ դնել էստեղ, որ դու էլ հիշես, չնայած մոռացած չես էլ լինի հաստաատ, ուղղակի, փոքր կտոր, որ մեզ ընկերացրեց, որովհետև էն ժամանակ  էր, որ էս երգը նոր էր, ես էլ էի լսում, դու էլ, ու պատահական դու դրեցիր էստեղ, ու..
Սկսվեց  _Մեմե Անուշա մեեեեեեեծ ու թանկ ընկերությունը..._
Էնքան շատ եմ ուզում խոսեմ մեր մասին, անցած ուղղիի ու ճանապարհի մասին, որը թեկուզ վիրտուալա եղել, բայց միևնույննա, էնքան մեծ ճանապարհա եղել էդ, 3 տարիա արդեն, բայց էնքան հարազատ ես ինձ, ասել եմ զույգ քուրիկս ես, ու էն ժամանակ ինչ գրում էիր օրագրումդ իմ մտքերն էին, նույնը զգացել էի ես....
Ինչքան գիտեմ երգումելա ասում արդեն 3 տարիյա, հետաքրքիրա չէ?, երբեք մտքովս չի էլ անցել, որ կարողա նման երգը դառնա  ընկերության սկիզբ, ես ուրախ եմ, շաատ...
Չեմ ուզում շաաատ ծամծմեմ, առանց էդ էլ ավելարեցի շաատ....Բայց մեկա,ինչքան խոսեմ, քիչա քեզ նման մեծ սրտով ու նուրբ հոգով  մարդու համար...
Դժվար մեկը կարողանա բաժանի, ու չնայած հեռու ենք. բայց դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ կտեսնեմ քեզ...Անուշոկսսսս.... :Friends:  :Vaii: 

_Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաս, որ գտել եմ քեզ, ու որ միշտ  դու կողքիս ես...
Թանկս, էս խոսքը միշտ քոննա մնալու, ում էլ ասեմ, առաջինը քոննա..._

----------

laro (15.01.2013), unknown (15.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ուզում եմ գրել, նենց կարոտ ունեմ , նենց հավատ ու հույս ունեմ կուտակած, ուզում եմ պատմեմ,  բայց էս էն վիճակներիցա, որ չեմ կարում, ուզում եմ, ու չեմ կարում...ուժ, ասում եմ այ մարդ ուժ չի մնացել, էս շաբաթն ինչ սկելա, ես էլ չեմ կարում, գլուխս նենց խառնա, թվումա ամեն բան մեկա~ ես մոռանալու եմ, ամեն օր խառը, աշխատանքում, թե տանը, կենտրորոնոնալ չի ստացվում, հոգնած գալիս եմ հազիվ տուն, ու~ ֆրանսերեն, որը ուզում եմ հաճույքով անեմ, բայց էնքան վրաս հալ չկա, որ...ամեն օր կիսատ էր մնում, լավա դասախոսս հրաշք մարդա, ու հասկանումա Մեմեյին....ախր ինքնելա է ինձ սիրում, ոնց ես իրան. :Love:  :Love:  :Love: ...

Ու դեռ ես վիճակը չի էլ անցնում, հիմա էլ նստած եմ, ուզում եմ կիսվել, խոսել, զգում եմ էլի խառն եմ...
Քնելիս էլ մեկա, էլի խառն եմ, դե ոնց խառը չեմ լինի, որ աշխատանքային նոռմալ օր, ես աչքերս բացում եմ 7ին, ու քնում, հետո վեր թռնում 9ին 10 պակաս, ու հասկանում` մամա ջան :Shok: , ես ուշացել եմ, ու ոչ մեկ չի արթնացրել, հագնվում եմ արագ, լվացվում եմ, ու առանց շպարի  դուրս. տաքսի~......հասնում եմ տեղ, ու էլի խառը, ով անցնումա՝ Էս տխուր ես, էս անտրաամդիր ես. ու էդքան մարդու արի բացատրի, որ տխուր չես, հոգնած ես, նոռմալ չես քնել, ուղղակի չես շպարվել, ու էդպես քանի հոգու, իրանց համար դու մեկն ես, իրանք հազարը քեզ համար, որ նույն հարցն են տալիս, դեմքս ծռմռլվել էր վերջում, էդքանի հետ մեկտեղ՝  հիվանդներ, հղիներ, հարցեր ու պատասխաններ, մեր կաբինետը ավիրակ, թերիայառեմոնտային վիճակ,  քոչվոր կյանք ամեն կաբինետում, մինչ մերը պատրաստ կլինի, իհարկե Փառք Աստծո  այն հիմա էլի լաավա՜.....ու էդպես ամեն օր, այսօր մենակ 9հոգի հղիներ են եկել, էլ չեմ կարում մի տեսակ :Xeloq: ...լարվել եմ....չնայած նվեր ստացած շոկոլադս ուրախացրեց, առանց փորձելու էլ, ուժ տվեց :Love:  բայց միևնույնան գալիս ես տուն, դրսում ցուրտ, լռիվ վեջնական ձմեռ, սպասում ես կանգառում ու երբ արդեն  նստում  ես  սառում ես, իսկ մինչ կուզես տաքանալ, հալվել, արդեն տուն ես հասել, իջի, իջնում ես  , հաց կեր արագ, հետն էլ պատմի քո ցանկությամբ ու տեղը տեղին, ոնցա անցել օրդ,  հետո` պարապունքնիդ մնացելա արդեն հաշված րոպեներ, ծլնգ~.....պարապունք երկու ժամ, հաճույքով, թեկուզ մահացած վիճակ, բայց էնքաաան մեծ էներգիա ու բավականություն դասից, վա~յ, թե ինչի  :Think: ես շուտ չեմ սովորել էս լեզու~ն...հետո հաց, հետո ուզում ես քնել, էլ չես դիմանում 7ից հետոյին, բայց հաստատ էլ եթե արթնանս էլ դժվար կլինի հետո....ուֆֆֆ..չգիտեմ է...
Գերհոգնած վիճակ, բայց նե~նց մեծ ու անհագ հանգստություն եմ ուզում....





էս երգը հետա բերում ինձ....

----------

erexa (18.01.2013), unknown (18.01.2013), Նարե91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

Օյ....շունչ քաշեմ, ու փոքր ինչ ամփոփեմ, չնայած վերևում լավ էլ ամփոփել եմ :Acute: , ուզում եմ ասել, ես հասցրեցի էս երկու օրվա մեջ գոնե լիցքաթափվել...գոնե... :Yes: 
հիմա ուրախ եմ, վայելում եմ էս երգը ժպտում եմ ..ինձ համ էլ շատ են ասում անուշիկա ժպիտդ, հաճախ ժպտա՜....եսիմ.. :Blush: ..




էս շաբաթը լռիվ կատաստռոֆա էր, բա՜յց,..երևի՜ :Xeloq:  հաճելի էր... :Smile:  ես էլի ու էլի եմ կրկնում, թող ես հոգնեմ շատ աշխատանքից ու տանջվելուց ու վազվելուց, բայց իմանամ որ աշխատանք եմ արել, ոչ թե նստել եմ ու ձանձրացել....
*Համ էլ ձանձրույթը երջանիկների հիվանդություննա չէ՞.....*

*Համ էլ* 

*Ամեն ինչ մարդու համար է*..ես էս խոսքերը սիրում եմ, ու հաճախ եմ կրկնում, և՛ ինձ, և՛ նրանց ովքեր գտնվում են խառը վիճակներում, որ անընդհատ հարց եոն տալիս տխուր հայացքներով՝ * ինչու՞*-իսկ ես էդ պահին հանգիստ ու թեթև ասում եմ  վերոնշյալ տողերը :Acute: ...

Հիմա էլ նենց անհոգություն ու թեթևությունա մեջս, չնայած հենց այս պահին, չէ լավ ստեցի, հենց էս վերջին օրերին մենք խառն ենք ընտանիքով...
Բայց բայց բայց...
Ես ուզում եմ ժպտալ, պարել ու էլի ժպտալ...
Էսօր դրականա մեջս ամեն ինչ, *էսօր*- ու ոչ այսօր, հոգնել եմ գրականից, ումա՞ պետք, :Tongue:  ես թեթև եմ ապրում, չեմ ծանրանում, կծանրանամ այն օրը, կամ այն ժամանակ ու այնտեղ ,որտեղ պետք կլինի , նաև անհրաժեշտ ու գեղեցիկ կլինի գրականը օգտագործել, իսկ սա իմ օրագրիկնա՜. ես խոզ եմ , ու ոչ մեկին չեմ տա իրան, ու հիմա սիրտս տենցա ուզում , որ ասեմ...բա՜...

Չգիտե՜մ, ու նորից  չգիտե՜մ :Telephone: , հետոն ոնցա՞ լինելու, բոլորն ասում են *գեղեցիկ ու սիրունա լինելու քեզ համար* :Ծաղիկ: , *իսկը քո ժամանակնա*, բայց..մեջս մեկը կա ջղայնացնումա ինձ, Մեմեն  չի, չգիտեմ էլ որ մեկնա՜ ::}: ո՞ր էգոնա....Մեմեն փոքրուց մեջսա եղել, ու էնքան հանգիստա եղել, ինքնա օրագրիկիս տերը, ու ինքը էստեղ սկսեց խոսել ձեզ հետ, ոչ Մերին, բայց իրենք Մերիի հետ  զույգեր են, ու հենց Մերիի մեջա ապրում էն *Մեմեն*, որը մինչ այս սուս ու փուս էր, ու *2010ից* սկսել, գոռալ որ ինքը _ռոմանտիկա, որ սիրումա աշուն, անձրև, շոկոլադ, տաք , սառը կամ էլ սպիտակ, սիրումա գժութոյւնններ, որը դեռ էդքան էլ չի փորձել, ուղղակի չի պատահել, չէ, հիշեցի, փորձելա...ՃՃՃ..որը երազումա միշտ ու ամենտեղ, ամեն վայրկյան, որը սիրումա արևը, թեկուզ անձրև գա, սիրումա փուչիկեր ու ժպիտներ ամեն տեղ, ձյունը գիշերով, ու վարդեր կարմիր ու շատ, թանկ ընկերներ ամե՜նտեղ...սիրումա կյանքը էս գույներով, որոնք շատերը փորձում են սև սիտակ տեսնել, ու էլի՜ շատ ու շաաատ մանրուքներ, որոնք շատերը անտեսում են, իսկ Մեմեն, էն պուպուշ Մեմեն տեսնումա՜...._
Չի փոխվելու՜ :Yahoo: 







Հ.գ՝ Ես վերակագնեցի ինձ...շաբաթ ու կիրակի օրերին..ՃՃՃ
Ժպտացեք, էդ ձեզանից ոչինչ էլ չի խլում, :Wink:  անգամ եթե աշխատավարձից մնացած 5000դրամը դուք ուղարկում եք մեկ այլ մարդու, որով ուզում էիք գոնե՜ թեթևացնել ձեր 11000ը :LOL: ..Կարևորը ժպիտով ու շատ թեթև այն անցկացնելն է...

----------

unknown (23.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

Բարև օրագրիկս....կարոտել եմ...շատ..բայց...
Այսօր եկել եմ, խոսենք....մենակ ես ու դու...

Գիտե~ս, իմ համար ինչ օրեր են...........ես մի քանի օրից թողնում եմ այն տունը, որում եղել եմ _քսանմեկ տարի_...տխուր չեմ, ուղղակի հասկանում ես, մեջս ինչա կատարվում. չնայած մինչ այս չէի գիտակցում իսկ այօսր, անգամ երեկվանից զգացի, որ կգա օր, այն օրը երբ ես չեմ գա մեր տուն, չեմ մտնի սենյակս....շատերը կասեն մենք էլ ենք տուն փոխել, բլա բլա~..ինձ համար նույնը չի, ես ուրիշ ձև եմ վերապրում ամենը...թանկա ինձ համար ամեն հիշողություն, էս տունը ինձ տեսելա փոքրոց, լսելա ձայնս փոքրուց, ու...սենտիմենատալա գիտեմ...
հա ,ես էլի կտանեմ էդ հիշողությունները ինձ հետ էստեղից , բայց...
ասում եմ, մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր շփոթվենք ու հետ գանք երթուղայինով էս տունը մեր, :LOL:  չնայած նորը էնքան էլ հեռու չի սրանից, բայց...
*Բայց-երս շատ են էսօր, իսկ չկիսվել ու չարտահայտվել չէի կարող...*
Երկար ժամանակա ինչ գիտեյի, որ վաճառել ենք, հենց ծնունդիս օրը, իհարկե էդ չսպասվածությունը էնքան մեծ էր, որ ես ուրախացա, որ հենց ծնունդիս օրն եղավ ամենը, բայց միևնույննա, ինձ համար թանկա էս տունը...
Ես քո խոսքերը չեմ մոռանա, ապերիկս, որ ասել ես.
- Երբ մեծանամ, հարստանամ հետ եմ առնելու իմ հայրական տունը,- էդ մեծ բանա ընտանիքի անդամների համար, առաջինը պապայիս, մամայիս, հետո իմ` որպես ախպեր ասած խոսքերը...
Բոլորս էլ արդեն տրամարդվել ենք, բայց միևնույննա կտոր կա, որ թողել եմ ինձանից. ես էլ չեմ հասկանում ինչ կտոր, հիմա անգամ մատներս իրենք են գրում, չթողնելով ինձ կանգ առնել...
Սիրում եմ, սիրել եմ յուրաքանչյուր մեր օրը էս տանը, մեր տունը շատ շատերն են սիրել, անգամ նրանք, ովքեր առանց ճանաչելու դրսից տեսել են , ու մտածել, տեսնես ովքեր են ապրում, ինքը երևում էր ամեն տեղից բակի~
Սիրում եմ ծիծաղս, լացս, ժպիտս ու տխրույթունս էստեղ...
Հա , ես կհեռանամ, միգուցե և արտասվեմ, միգուցե, բայց թեթևությամբ կգնամ, կժպտամ, որ ընտանիքս որտեղ էլ լինի, մենք կստեղծենք մեր ներքին ներդաշնակությունը որտեղ էլ լինի~...
Սիրում եմ քեզ ընտանիքս, մենք միասին ենք...
Վախ, տուն ջան, էսքան ժամանակ սուս եմ եղել, մենակ էն օրը գիշերը, շոյեցի սառը պատդ, ու լաց եղա, ես չպարփակվեցի իմ մեջ, ես էն պատդ շոյեցի,  որ ձմեռները սառնությունիցդ միշտ վախենում էի կպնել, իսկ ամառները ուրախանում էի...էդ իմ պատնա...սենյակիս անկյունը...չգիտեմ...

Ինչ որ լացակումած մի բան ստացվեց, բայց էս էնա ինչ մեջս կա, ու ես դուրս հանեցի, չլռելով, որ հետո չափսոսամ ինչու... :Wink: 

Շաատ մանրուքներ կան էս քսանմեկ տարվա մեջ, որ կարող եմ հիշել, մեր բոլոր նոր տարիները, ծնունդները, հուզումներն ու տխրությունները, դու էլ ես փոխվել, ու շատ, իսկ մանկությունս էս բակում եմ անցկացրել, ընկերներս էստեղ են դեռ...բայց...Միգուցե մի տեղ էլի կհանդիպենք..միգուցե...
Ես ուրախ եմ հեռանում, ինչու, որովհետև ես ուրախ ճանապարհ ունեմ անցելու ընատնիքիս հետ :Rolleyes: ...
Երջանիկ եմ, որ ծնվել եմ էստեղ, որ էս իմ տուննա եղել, որ ինչ էլ լիներ, մեկա հետ ենք եկել մեր տուն, ու ասել. - - Վաայ. եկանք, ինչ լավա մեր տունը,- գիտեմ, նոր տուննելա տենց լինելու, ու ես հույս չեմ տալիս ինձ. ուղղակի առաջինը միշտ ամենթանկնա լինում...
*Թող երջանկացնես նրանց, ովքեր ապրելու են էստեղ` մեր նախկին տանը...* թեթ ու մաքուր սրտով եմ ցանկանում :Ծաղիկ:  :Yes: ...

_Թանկ ու անգին ես դու, ինչքան էլ ասեն պատերա էլի, չէ, ինձ համար պատերից բացի շատ արժեքներ կան, որ չեն զրոյանում եթե ես գնում եմ...
Լռում եմ....
_
Այսօր  աչքերս բացեցի, ու հասկացա, որ վերջին կիրակիսա քեզ հետ, որ ժամերով քնելուս վրա ուրախանում էի...
Սիրում եմ շատ, գիտեմ, ուր էլ լինեմ, էս նոր տանը, թե հեռու շաատ էստեղից, մեկա, հիշելու եմ քեզ, դու ես եղել մանկությունս...Դու...դու դու..տունիկս...
Սիրում եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ գիժս..............մանկությունս....
Ժպտում եմ, ու թողնում քեզ նրանց հետ, դու պիտի ուրախացնես նրանց, հա մարդիկ են երջանկացնում տունը, լցնում ծիծաղով, բայց ներդաշնակությունը տան հին ապրողներիցելա կածված լինում...
Սիրում եմ...Կհիշեմ, չեմ մոռանա...ժպտում եմ հիմա..
շատ երկար կարելիյա գրել, բայց..մեկա հիշողություններս իմ սրտում են...իմ մեջ...
Կարծում եմ վերջ...
Հիմա հանգիստ եմ, որ մենք հրաժեշտ ենք տվել, դու ինձ, ես քեզ :Vaii: ...

Թանկ պատերդ 
Տաքուկ ու ջերմ,
Ինձ ամեն օր
Բերել են հետ,
Դու եղել ես
Մանկությունս,
Իմ տաք տունս
Ջերմությունս...
Տունի~կ, սիրում եմ քեզ....չմոռանաս մեզ` 4իս....խորը շունչ եմ քաշում և առաաջ.... :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

*Ես ետ չեմ նայի, կժպտամ, որ թանկ հիշողություններս իմ սրտում, էն փոքրիկ օրագրիկում գրառած ունեմ....*

Հ.Գ` 38 էջս դանդաղ էր առաջ գնում, իսկ 39 սկսվեց փոքրիկ ինչ տխուր մեղեդիյով բայց... 
իդեպ էսօր էն միակ վերջին  հանգիստ օրնա, որ ես կարողշղ եմ խոսել քեզ հետ, հետո շաատ զբաղված եմ լինելու, չգիտեմ, երբ կհանսիպենք նորից,  բայց...էս սկիզբնա գեղեցիկի, որը դեռ նոր է սկսվում...

----------

erexa (05.02.2013), unknown (28.01.2013), Ամմէ (28.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

Բարև թանկս...
Դժվար էր, էս ամենի մեջով անցնելը, դժվար էր, չնայած ամենը ժպիտով էր անցնում, բայց..դու էլ կողքիս էիր Ան... :Love: .
Դժվար էր տեսնել մարդկանց, որոնք քո տանը՝ 21 տարվա տանը զգում էին ինչպես իրենց տանը :Sad: , ու դու դուրս ես գալիս տանից կարծես հյուր էիր..բայց անցավ..
Դեռ խառը օրեր են, ու դեռ շատ կա նորմալ առօրյա վերադառնալու համար, բայց....
Առաջ ենք գնում, դեռ շաատ ուղիներ կան անցնելու...
Երեկ նենց հաճելի զգացում եմ վերապրել...Ես Քալանթայան եմ, ու չգիտեմ կա էդպիսի մեկը որ հպարտ է իր ազգանունով, իր պապերով, ու իր արմատներով, բայց ես հենց էդպիսինն եմ...
Դեռ դպրոցական տարիքից հարցնում էին.
- Արտաշես Քալանթարյանը քո բարեկամնա՞, էէն`* Իմ տունը քո տունն է* հաղորդում ուներ էէ՜- ու քանի որ չգտեյի ասում էի, չգիտեմ, ու գնում տանը հարցնում  էի խելոք աչուկներով, ու քիչ քիչ սկում էի ճանաչել նրանց, ովքեր ինչքան էլ բարեկամ չեն, բայց հարազատ կհամարեմ , որովհետև իմ ազգանուն ունեն:
Ու էստեղ բացվեց թեմա, Արտաշես  Քալանթարյան, ու էս իմ խառը ու խուճուճիկ առօրյայի մեջ ես գտա ժամանակ կարդալու նրա ստեղածգործություները. երեկ ` չգիտեմ ինչու վերնագրերի մեջից ընտրեցի այն, որը ինձ հետքրքիր թվաց :Love: , ու նգամ չիմանալով որ այդ ժանրը իմ սիերլի սիրային թեմաներից է լինելու, ու  սկսեցի ընկղվել մեջը, կարդալիս զգացի, որ վաղուց էր ինչ երազանքով աչքերով  չէի կարդացել ինչ որ մի նյութ, կամ չէի երազել վաղուց, չնայած տխրության նշույլ զգում էի, բայց էնքան հարազատ էր ինձ...մի պահ թվաց թե ինքս եմ գրել, խառը մտքերով առանց խմբագրեու անգամ :Blush: ..
Չգիտեմ, ուրախ էի, ու ուզում եմ էլի կարդալ....Երազելու ու էդ երազանքով ապրելու համար թե չէ ընկել եմ իմ առօրյայիս մեջ, ըկղմվել վազվոցիս մեջ ու..մոռացել որ ես երազել գիտեմ...
Չնայած էնքան շատ եմ սիրում էս խառը վազվոցները, որ գալիս ենք տուն բոլորս 11ին ու հասկանոմ, որ էլ ուժ չկա մի կտոր հաց անգամ  ուտելու ...
Երջանիկ եմ շաատ...
Փետրվարի 15ին, քո նշանադրություը, հետո հարսանիք, լռիվ սրտիս նոտաների  ուզածով..Ռիիփ..դու ասում էիր,  նենց երազանքներ եմ պահում, որ...ու ու չիտեյր էլ, յսիքն փոքր ինչ ասել էի քեզ, որ  դրաց մեջ քո նշանադրությունն էր, ու նաև մոտակա ամիսներում հարսանիքդ, որի ծաղիկեփունջը շուտ եմ ասեել :Blush: ..
Ահամ երկար եմ գրում, բայց...
Կարոտ կա...
Ախր էս ամենի մեջ էլի էնքան գեղեցիկ բան եր են լինում, նոր տարին սկսվեց ու լռիվ սիրո տարիյա չորս կողմս...Հասկացողը հասկացավ :Tongue: ...
Ես էնքան ուրախ եմ, ձեր երջանկության համար :Love: , ոնց եմ ուզում սրտիս ուզածը կատարվի, բայց լինի և ձեր սրտով...
Շնորհակալ եմ , որ կողքիս կաք . կաս...Ա....ոկ...
Երջանիկ եմ, շատ բան էլ չեմ գրի ,ողղակի ուրախ եմ, իմ օրերի,  լուսավոր կյանքի համար, որ իմ շուրջ մարդիկ, իմ ընտանիքն ու ընկերներս են ապահովվում...

Գնացի, շնորհակալ եմ տողերիս վրայով աչքերդ  անցկացնելու համար սիրելի ընթերցող....սիրում եմ շատ ձեզ..

----------

unknown (02.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Տխրելու ցանկություն առաջացավ մոտս...
> Էն տիպի տխրություն, որ հա ուզոմ ես ժպտաս, բայց չի ստացվում..
> Ուֆֆ...կարոտեցի...



Տխրելու ու կադալու ցանկությունս համատեղեցի, ու զգացի, որ ստացվեց ստանալ...
Ճիշտ ժամանակն էր սա կարդալու, իսկ ես ամբողջ օրը ջանում էի կարդալ...
Հիմա տխուր եմ, շատ չէ, բայց հաճելիյա....
ինչ լավա կարդացի...


*Արտաշես Քալանթարյան 

Տերևաթափ*

http://www.kalantarian.org/artashes/...0terevatap.pdf

պարծենում եմ ու շատ....
հաճելի էր սրտիս.... :Sad:

----------

Inna (05.02.2013), laro (04.02.2013), unknown (06.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

> *Ինչքան սիրուն էր քաղաքը էսօր իր սիրահարներով...գժվում էի արդեն....... փաթեթավորելու նվեր ունեյի, բայց զգացի որ էսօր էդ օրը չի, էսօր իրանց օրնա...
> ապրեն մեր տղաները, ես հիացած էի, մի պահ թվաց հեքիաթում եմ, իչքան սիրուն էր ամեն ինչ քանի խանութ մտա  փարթի խանութներում հերթ , ամենքը 
> շտապում էր նվեր, չէ շաատ  գեղեցիկ նվեր տանել...ուխխխ ..
> ես էլ երկու օր առաջ եմ բանաստեղծություն էլ չէ, տողեր եմ գրել...իմ հետ կապ չունի, ուղղակի մտքովս անցավ, ու համընկավ տոնի հետ, նվիրում եմ բոլոր  սիրահարներին...
> Համ էլ էնքան սիրուն եք, երջանիկ լինեք բոլորդ, ու հասնեք ձեր նպատակներիիին...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


չուզեցի կորես...որովհետև թանկ գրառումա..

համ էլ ես քեզ կարոտել էի, դու չէ՞ :Love: .

----------

laro (17.02.2013), unknown (18.02.2013), Ամմէ (18.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

Հանգստությունա մեջս…....
Վերջապես էսքան բարձիթողի ֆռանսերենս այսօր կրկնեցի....կարոտել էի...
նենց թեթև եմ...անգամ եկ այլ, երաժշտական ռելաքսի կարիք ունեմ, թվումա մի ողջ հավերժություն տանն եմ եղել , բայց ալարել եմ գիրքս բաց անել, ուղղակի էստեղ էնքան շատ ենք, որ գիրքս  դնում էի աչքիս առաջ ու էլի մեկա կողքով անտարբեր անցնում, խղճահարված աչքերով, ու վերցնում գիրքս սեղանից, մենակ ուշ ժամին, երբ անհնար էր կրկնել....

Վերջ....հիմա հանգիստ եմ....

Մեկա վաղը...էն գժական ու լարված օրերիցա....ուզած չուզած տրամարվում ես.  ուժ հավաքում հիվանդների մուննաթների ու աշխատողների անիմաստ ու զզվելի բամբասանքների համար..
չէ, սիրում եմ աշխատանքս, ուղղակի լինում են նաև էնպիսի պահեր, որից ուզում ես գլուխդ առնես ու վազես , բայց հույս չկա, ժամդ դեռ չի ավարտվել, նստի տեղդ:bee...
Մեկա ես հղիներին սիրում եմ...իրանք ինչքան էլ տգեղ լիենեն, ինչքան մուննաթ լինեն, իրանց մեջ կա մի , ախր ոնց բացատրեմ էդ ինչա, մի ուժ կա, երևի *ճուտիկի* :Yerexa:  ուժնա, էդ մաքրությունը, էդ հանգստությունը, որ փոխանցում են ինձ, հետո էլ զարմանում, թե ինչքան բարի եմ ու հոգատար....անգամ էն օրը հղիներից մեկը ասաց.

- էնքան հանգիստ եք բացատրում, էնքան լավն եք ու հոգատար, որ ոչ մի միջամտությունից էլ չեմ վախենում, մենակ թե ուրիշ մեկը չմոտենա, մենակ դուք լինեք *Մերի ջան*.
ես  :Blush:  բայց երբ անունս են շեշտում, դե բնականաբար ես մեկն եմ, իրաք շատերը, դժվար ամենքին հիշեմ անունով, բայց անունս շեշտելիս, մի տեսակ :Love: ..

Չգիտեմ, հրեշտակային մի բան կա նրանց մեջ...

ուֆ, չգիտեմ էլ, կա մեկը որ իմ չափ սիրումա իր աշխատանքը, մեկի ասածի նման՝ *իմ վազվելը*, որ օրվաս վերջում զարմանում եմ, :Shok: 
- Հա? որ, ես շատ եմ վազվել,- նստածներից զգում են, որ ես շատ եմ անցնում էդ միջանցք կոչվածով, մեկա ես չեմ հոգնի, ես կաշխատեմ, կհոգնեմ աշխատելով, քան հագստանալով, ու ձանձրանալով...

Անգամ մի օր մի անծանոթ  տղա նստած էր մեր կաբինետի դռան մոտ, հա դուռը բացեցի դուրս եկա, նորից եկա մտա, նորից ներս մտա ու տենց  մի քանի անգամ ու ամեն անգամ ինքը հայացքը հառել էր դեմքիս , ու չդիմացավ :LOL: .
 - էս ամեն օր էսքան անցնում եք էստեղով,- չեմ էլ հիշում, բայց էս կարգի արտահայտությոն էր, ես էլ դե հո չէի կանգի խոսելու, անցնելով կողքով ասեցի .
- ըհըմ,- ու անցա....էլի գալիս անցնում էի, ու արդեն ամեն անգամ անցնելիս   ծիծաղս գալիս էր, < վազվզելս > ես էլ էի նկատում :Smile: ...

Սիրում եմ քեզ աշխատանքս...

***

Էն օրը մտքով, իհարկե տրամադրելուց հետո, արդեն ինքնաթիռում էինք, արդեն քաղաքներ կար, որ պատկերացնում էի,որ զբոսնում ենք,  որ անցնում ենք, ու ամեն մանրուք աչքիս առաջով անցավ..... էնքան հաճելի էր :Love: ...
Քիչ մնաց....

----------

Smokie (26.02.2013), unknown (18.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (20.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Բարև թանկսսսսսսսսսսսսսս....
Ուրախ եմ շաատ....
Փետրվարի 25ա բայց մեկա, ես գարուն եմ վերապրել այսօր, աշխատանքի էի գնում, ինչպես միշտ ականջակալներով, ու  երաժշտությանս հետ էնքան ներդաշնակ էր եղանակը,   էնքան տաք էր օրը, ես էլ արդեն թեթև էի հագնվել, շտապում եմ...ու էնքան արևոտ էր, էնքան ջերմ էր, որ աշխատանքի գնալս չէր գալիս, ուզում էի զբոսնեյի, շատ ու շաաաաաաատ, ու թեկուզ վերջում հորդառատ անձրև գար, ու թրջվեյի, թքած ունենալով ֆենած մազերս, որ երկուշաբթիյա, որ որ ...մեկա իմ ուզածն էլ էդ կլներ  ա~նձրև ...
Չգիտեմ, մտածում էի արդեն տուն գալիս ցուրտ կլինի, ու մամայի ասածները լռիվ ճիշտ կլինեն, չնայած նենց էր ,որ հենց ինքն էր ասել ես կոշիկ հանգնեմ, մեկա մամայի սիրտա, պիտի վերջում անհանգստանա.... բայց չէ, տաք էր, ու էդ այգին, մեր աշխատանքին մոտ ամենամոտ ու հանգիստ այգին,  մի քանի անգամ կպտտվեյի մենակ թե հանեյի հավեսս ցուրտ կամ էլ ոչ այնքան, ձմեռվանից հետո...բայց....խելոք, սուս ու փուս, բայց վերջապեսսսսսս գարնան, թվումա թե գարնան, լույսով տուն եկա....
հաճելի էր...սիրուն օր էր....
երրջանիկ էի....ուղեկիցս այսօր ճանապարհին ու հիմա...`_

----------

Lusntag Lusine (25.03.2013), unknown (25.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Շնորհավոոոոոոոր գարնան առաջին օր օրագրիկսս..
*
*Շաատ սիրուն գարնանային առաջին օր էր....
Ծաղիկներով, ու ժպիտներով, անսպասելի ամեն մանրուքներով ծնված...
Թող բոլորիս ամեն օրը էսպես գունավոր ու լի լինի՜...
Շնորհավոոոր բոլորիս գարնան անուշաբույր ու սիրով լի օրը՜..........
Սիրում եմ շաաաաաաատ գարունը....
Արդեն զգում եմ սրտի մի ուրիշ թրթիռով եմ սպասում....
Չգիտեմ, ուրիշ զգացումա մոտս....
Գեղեցիկ թեթևություն եմ զգում...
Հետաքրքիր ու սպասումենորվ լի գարնանային առաջին օր էր....*

Հ.Գ՝ Արդեն զգում եմ գարնան այդքան անուշ ու սպաված հոտը......
Մի պահ թվումա, որ սկսել եմ  աշնանս պես վերապրել  գարունը :Love: ..

լավն էէէէէէէէէր :Love:

----------

unknown (03.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրուշ պռիվետիկի..սպասի ստեղից սկսեմ նոր անցնեմ ներդաշնակությանսս....չնայած կջղայանամ բայց...

[B]առավոտյան բարձրանում եմ երթուղային, որ կիսաքնած եմ, հազիվ եմ շարժվում, մտած չմտած մի գեեր կին նենցա  բրդում ինձ, որ ես ուզած չուզած հայտվում եմ վերջում, ինձ տեղ են տալիս նստում եմ, ու մինչ էս ես լսում եմ իմ ականաջակալների երը, մեկ էլ հոպլյա, ընկնումա ականջակալս, ու ես լսում եմ...թուրքական զզվելի :Bad: , կանացի  տհաաաաաաաաաաաճ ձայնով մուղամաթ, ու բարձր, ես նեռվայնանում եմ, զզվելի դեմքով դնում եմ ականջակալս, ուրախանալով, որ ես չեմ լսելու էդ զիբիլը, ու հանկարծ զգում եմ տուրուդմփոցա, հանում եմ, ու լսում, թե երեք կին, ոնց են միասին իրար հետ գոռում.
 - Դե անջատեք էլի, 
- Չէ կամացացրեք.
- Հենց էլ թող լռիվ անջատի, իյա՜ էս ինչա՞....
ու էս էդտեղ նենց թեթևանում եմ, հանգստանում, որ վեջապես ազգս չլռեց, ես դե չէի կարող, իմ բնավորթւոյան մեջ էդ տիպի ուժ չկա, բայց...
իջնելիս ուզում էի էդ հարյուր դրամն էլ շպրտեյի վարորդի դեմքին...
ամոթթ, հազար ամոթ....մեր հայերի մեջ երևի երգիչ չկար, ինքը լսեր թեկուզ նույն տիպի մուղամ, կամ էլ ջանդամ թե չկա, թոող գոնե թուրքի մուղամը չմիացներ.,..,զզվում եմ...
ամաչում եմ իրա փոխարեն...առավոտ շուտ արթնացրեց բոլոր քնածներին իր արարքով....




Օրագրիկկկ...
նենց ուրախ եմ...էս գարունը միշտ ինչ որ չտո տը, շատա վրաս ազդում, չնայծ հենց  էս գարունը, շատ տարբեր սկսվեց, Մարտի հինգին, բայց էդ հեչ, անցած, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր, որ տարբեր էր...մեկա ...լավ է հեչ :Smile: ...
նենց կարոտել էի *ներդաշնակությանս*, ուզում էի գրեյի, գրեյի ,էլի գրեյի, էլի ու էլի...մի տեսակ ինձ էի կարոտել.ստեղ :Love: ...
չեմ ուզում խոսել մարտի ութից, էնքան խոսելու  բան կա,դեռ էլի  էնքան նվերներ կան գնելու, լավա էն նվերը, որը ամենաթանկնա իմ համար, ես արդեն...մաա~մ :Kiss: ...
Ինձ թվումա իմ կյանքում ինձ էլ ոչինչ չի պակասում, եսիմ, մի տեսակ ամեն բան լցվելա....օդսելա լցվել գույներով, որոնք մեկ մեկ տուն գնալիս ճանապարհիս գալիս թվում էր դատարկ էր ամեն բան, հոգումս...
Մարտի վեցին էնքան ուրախ էի արթնացել :Blush: , չնայծ նախորդ օրը անտանելի լարված էի, ու նեռվային, բայց...
հաջօրդ օրվա ուրախությունը, ու իմ հաճելի աշխատանքի գնալը ուժ էր տալիս, որ ես գիտեմ որտեղ, ինչպես ատահայտեմ կարծիքս...ուրախ էի...
ու արդեն գարնան գալուստի հետ օրերս գնալով տաքանում են. սպասում եմ է~...ախր էլ չեմ, ենք դիմանում,. ուֆֆ...
բայց օրերս էնքան լեցուն են ու տաք, որ ես մեկ մեկ անգամ մոռանում եմ դրա մասին...
չնայած կողքովդ անցնելիս, չեմ կարող հայացքս հեռվից, գոնե չգցել, երբ ենք գալու~....
եսիմ...ուրախությունը թվումա հետևիցս անբաժան ընկերոջ պես գալիսա...նենց ուրախ եմ, չեմ ուզում  շատ ցնծալ, որ չավարտվի...բայց...
*ես էնքաաաաաաաաան երջանիկ եմ...*


Մայրեր, քուրիկներ, տատիկնեեր, մորաքաույրներ, բոլորիս հարազատ կին արմատներ :Angel: , երջանիկ լինեք, արժանի եք, քանզի անցել եք ամենքդ ձեր իսկ դժվար ուղիով, ու դիմացել ամեն ինչի...ժպտացեք, ու թող այն ձեր անբաժան ընկերը լինի, ձեր շարունակական փայլուն ու լուսավոր կյանքում :Ծաղիկ: ...
ուզում եմ, որ ամենքդ սիրված ու գնահատված լինեք   ձեր հարազատների կողմից...
....երջանկություն ու հաջողություն լինի ամենքիդ ընտանիքում....
ջահել մնաքք..ուզում եք չէ? :Wink: ....


*Հարգանքներով `  Ձեր Մեմե...


Երջանիկ եմ այսօր, վաղը ու լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո...*

----------

unknown (08.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Օդը չի հեիքում........................................................................*






 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: .........................

----------

unknown (09.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Քիչ մնաց օրագրիկս, շա~տ քիչ....
արդեն զգում եմ երազանքիս հոտը...._ :Rolleyes:

----------

unknown (21.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Մարտի 18....*իմ ու ընտանիքս համար մեծ օր, փոփոխության օր :Rolleyes: ....
երջանիկ եմ, ու շատ :Love: ....
ամեն օր աչքերս բացում եմ ու հասկանում որ շատ եմ սիրում կտուրս...
իրա փոքրիկ լինելու ու մեզ իր գրկում պահելու համար...
սիրում եմ, որ վերջապես էս մեծ փոփոխությունը կատարվեց...մնաց ամենավերջին կետը, որը հենց սրան ա հաջորդելու...
ինչքան երկար տևեց, էս ամենը...բայց , հիմա շունչ կարող եմ քաշել, թեկուզ...

քիչ մնաց...մյուս երազանքս, քիչ մնաց, դիմացի, ու երկուսով իրար ձեռք ենք բռնելու ու բարձրանանք վե՜ր, շաատ վեր, մենք, մենակ ես ու դու :vall...


հ.գ՝ չէ՜, ինձ էլ թվում էր փոխվել եմ, ինչա թե կորել եմ էստեղից, ինչա թե ժամանակ չունեմ երազելու, ու ինձ հիշելու, բայց փոքր կտոր անգամ ժամանակ վերագտնելիս ես վերագտնում եմ և ինձ...
Ես եմ Մեմեն. :Yahoo: ..
Ան, դու ճիշտ էիր, ես ուղղակի խառն եմ լինում մեկ մեկ :Wink: ...էս վերջերս ավելի  շատ ....


չգիտեմ, լավ է՞ր էս ամենի մեջով անցնելը, արժե՞ր, բայց եթե պետք էր ու ճակատագիր էր, ուրեմն արժեեեր....



Ինչքան ինչքան ժամանակ ա, ես  տուն էի գալիս աշխատանքից, ու քայլելեիս անկախ ինձանից աչքերս հառում էի կտւրենրին  ես հասկացել եմ ինչու.....իսկ դա նրանից է, որ ես երազելու կարիք ունեյի, ես ինձ կորցրել էի, ու չէի վերագտնում առօրյայիս մեջ, այօսր գտա՜, ուզում եմ ողողվել երազանքներովս, որ մինչ այս կիսատ ու ավեր եմ թողել, ես դրա պատերը նորից կկառուցեմ, նորից ու նորից, ու էլի նորից...

Ես....սենտիմենտա՞լ...թեկու~զ, ինչպես ասում են նու իս պուստ.... չեմ փոխվելու :Tongue: ....ես կդիմանամ ....չեմ փոխվի....էնքան երկար եմ մտածել, սրա շուրջ, մի պահ անգամ էն օրը զգացի, որ կանգ առա, մտքերս խառն էին, որովհետև ուղեղս էլի աշխատում էր, ուրիշ ուղղությամբ, ու մտածեցի.
- Հըն, կարողա՞ փոխվել եմ..ու ուղարկեցի քեզ,
բայց հանգստացնող նամակը չսպասեցրեց ինձ.
- Մեր , չես փոխվել, ուղղակի խառն ես, ժամանակ չունես, որ փոխես չմտածես կասեմ,- իսկը իմ սրտից էր թանկուշս...


Չգիտե՞մ, մի տեսակ լռիվ ուրիշ առօրյայա, միգուցե սրան էլ սովորենք, ու..գա էն ժամանակը, երբ պիտի տրամադրվենք ու պատրաստվենք, մեկ այլ ապագայի՜...միգուցե՜...չէ հաստատ....
խառն եմ արտահայտվում....բայց զգում եմ, որ վաղուց կարոտս էստեղ էի թողել, երազանքներիս հետ, բայց ես այսօր հետ եմ եկել, հիշեցնելու քեզ, որ կամ, քեզ ` օրագրիկս...
կարիքդ շատուշատ անգամ զգացել եմ, մտածել, որ լինեյիր, ու թեկուզ երկու տող, գրեյի...
կապվել եմ քեզ հետ...

բա էս գարունը, տնաշեը էնքանա խանգարում ինձ, այ մարդ ոնց  որ ծաղկելիս լինեմ էս գարնանը, սկսում եմ սիրել աշնան հետ մեկտեղ, իհարկե բարձ կետում թողնելով միշտ աշունը, բայց...
ծաղկում եմ, շատ են ասել, աշխատանքիս տեղը դռներից հենց ներս եմ մտնում մեկ էլ սկսվումա~, էնքան են ամաչացնում, բերանս բաց եմ մտնում սենյակս :Hands Up: ....բայց լավա...էստեղ էլ հերիք չի,  խանութներում էլ էն սկսում, էլ նկար, էլ....բլա բլա~.......հետո էլ դրսում...եսիմ....սիրում եմ է քեզ գարուն...մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև ես ազդում հոգուս թելերի վրա, թրթռացնում ես, անձրևում, փոթորկում ես ու հեռանում...սիրում եմ է քեզ գարու~ն.....
չգիտեմ երջանիկ եմ, տանս, աշխատանքիս տեղը և դրսում...
բա երեկ պապայիս ծնունդին............. երջանիկ եմ պապ, որ կաս....էնքան տարբեր ես բոլորից, էնքան արև ես մեծ ու տաք, էնքան հոգտար էնքան էնքաաան ես իմ հաամար...Մերին, քո երազած Մերին, աշխարհն էլ շուռ կտա քեզ համար, ամեն ինչս կտամ պապ ջան...ուրախանում եմ, որ իմ պուճուրիկ նվերը քեզ համար, քո աչքերում մեծա, դրանից հա նվիրել եմ ուզում, դրա համար էլ մաման ասումա Մերին առանց սյուրպրիզ չի կարում...Շնորհակալ եմ որ ծնվել ես... :Kiss: 

_գնացի, լավ մնա, օրագրիկս....
հ.գ`
հունականն էր էսօր ուղեկիցս, նենց եմ սիրու~մ, նաև առաջին անգամ մեր նոր տունիկից ակումբ..._

----------

unknown (21.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Վաղուց երիտասարդականում չէի եղել, ու նորից ես ձեզ էի ման գալիս, կուրսեցիներիս...
ինչի ամեն անգամ էնտեղ լինելիս ,ես փնտրում, հենց ձեզ....կարոտ, էլի կա, բայց էնքան հետաքրքիր զգացումա, էնքան սիրուն ու հիշողություններով լի~...
Դժվարա, լավ էր մյուս կուրսեցիս սպասում էր, գոնե մեղամացրեց սպասելիքներս....Մերսի Գայ, չնայած ես էի քեզ պետք , բայց մեկա, դու էլ ինձ էիր պետք կարոտս առնելու, գրկելու ու ուրախանալու, որ ճուտիկիդ ես սպասում...
Երջանիկ էի....էնքան սիրուն զգացում էր, էդ  ամենը միասին...
Հետո մի քանի,  չէ խափեցի , :օյ, երեք ժամ անջատված խանութներով զբոսանք, ու զգացի որ էլ ուժ չունեմ,  որոշեցի վեեերջապես տուն գնալ, լավ էր մամաս էլ զզանգեց թե չէ ինձ տանում էին շարունակելու շոփփինգը, էդքան վնասակար ու քաշող, իջա մետրո, ու...
աչքերս ուրախությունից փայլում էին,:ռօլլ ինչպես եիտասարդականում չէի եղել, էնպես էլ մետրոյում, ինչքան ժամանակա, խուսափում եմ մետրոներից, երթուղայինով ուղևորվողը վրաս կծիծաղի, ու երնեկ կտա մետրոյով զբասանքին, բայց մեկա, ես էնքան եմ մանկուց գնացել ու եկել, որ զզվել եմ, ու ուզում եմ հոգնել երթուղայինից ....
ետ գամ պատմությանս, աչքերս սառեցին` մետրոյի պատերի վրա նկարազարդված աշնան հեքիաթ ու էդքան ինձ հաճելի ու կարոտած տեսարանին, իջնելիս թվում էր ես էնտեղ եմ նույն անտառում, նկարել էդքան գեղեցիկ, ափսոս չկարողացա մտապահել անունը նկարողի, բայց 2012  թվականի նկար էր, ու զարմացա ,ուրեմն ես եդքան վաղուց չեմ տեսել...եսիմ է...Նարե91ի հետ եմ վերջին անգամ կարծես եղել հենց երիտասարդկանաում.Հն Նաար..
.....գեղեցիկ էր, հուշե~ր, ինչքա~ն թանկ եք, ինչքա~ն սիրուն..._

----------

erexa (27.03.2013), Smokie (27.03.2013), unknown (27.03.2013), Նարե91 (27.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Մարտի 27...ինձ համար էնպիսի օր.... ;Oy ախր էսպիսի դեպքեր էլի են եղել բայց թվումա էս ուրիշա~
տեսնես իրականա? միգուցե անցողիկա, բայց սիրտս ուրիշ բանա ասում,  առաջին անգամ էսպես եմ վերապրում էս ամենը...միգուցե?
չգիտեմ է~


ուֆֆ, ուֆֆ...աղջիկ լինելն էլ մի բան չի~
ամաչելս չեմ  մոռանա~_

կուզեյի պատմեյի, բայց....կարըմ չեմ :Tongue: ...իմացողը գիտի... :Ծաղիկ: 
կարողա հետո հիշեմ ու մտածեմ *գարուն ա եղել* :Acute:  :Jpit: 

գնացի է~ :Bye:

----------

erexa (28.03.2013), unknown (30.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Ես շունչս պահած սպասում եմ, երբ եմ ազատ ժամանակ ունենալու, որ գրեմ, էդ ամբողջ կյանքումս հիշվող օրվա մասին Անուշոկս..._

----------

unknown (31.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

Վերջապեսսսսսս....

նենց դժվարա~ որ քեզ ուզում ես էսպես ասած տեղավորած ու խծկած լինես օրվադ ընթացիկ ժամանակի մեջ, ու չես կարում...
բայց եթե եկել եմ, ուրեմն կարողացել եմ...
*գրում եմ Մարտի 28 ի փոխարեն...*
Ուզում եմ սկսել հենց ամենասկզբից, Անուշոկիս զանգից, որ իմ համար աշխարհ էրր,,,,
_ Մե~ր, - զգում եմ ծանոթա, բայց աչքերիս ու լսածիս չեմ հավատում, ոնց կարա տենց լինի, ու շփոթված շարունակում եմ.
- Ովա?,
- Մեր ես եմ, Անուշան, 
- Ան, ինչի ես էս համարով զանգել փոխել ես,
- Ես Երևանում եմ..............Ախր հետոն ինչ եղավ ոնց բացատրեմ :Yahoo:  :bux, երեկոյան ժամը ութն էր թե իննը, բայց ինչ կատարվեց մեջս, էդ ինչ էր, աշխարհի ծերն էլ լիներ թանկս, կհասնեյի, մենակ էդ գրկելու համար, որ էսքան երազել ենք, ու էն ժամանակ էր, որ մենք Թիֆլիսից հյուրեր ենք քանի ժամա սպասում, տունն ենք կարգի բերում, մաման համով բաներա սարքում, ու լավ էր սեղան դնել չկար...
- Մաամ, Անուշաաաս եկելաաա. մաաամ...
- Դե լավա գնա տես, - ինձ էլ էդ էր պետք, մամ հագնվեմ գնամ
- Մինչև դու հագնվեես, դզմզվե~ս,
- Չէ, չէ, բան պետք չի, կհագնվեմ ու կգնանք ախպորս հետ, ու ինչ դժվար համոզեցինք ամբողջ ընտանիքով ախպորս, մինչև հասա, մինչև գտա որտեղ ես , վաայ, էդքան էդ կողմերով անցել էի, բայց մեկա..խճճվել էի, ես անգամ էդ տարածքում չէի եղել, ամենալաը էն էր, որ հարցրեցի 
- Ան ո?ր փողոցնա
- *Մեր Մայիսիյան իննը*,- էնքան շփոթված էի որ մամային հարցրեի, մամ էդ որնա, ասեց երևի Մայիսի իննը, ու հետո գլուխս աշխատելուց հետո հասկացա ինչքան ծիծաղալույա, երկուսով լավ ծիծաղեցինք, հետո պարզվեց Մայիսյան իննը հասանք ,ու պարզվեց որ *Պանդոկյան* փողոց կա, արդեն ախպերս խեղդում էր ինձ :LOL:  :Angry2:  ինչքան մարդէր անցնում դրսում հարցնում էինք նման փողոց գոյություն չունի, ես էլ բացատրում էի, որ ընկերուհիսա եկել, հավանաբար ինքն էլ չգիտի ախր փողոցները, միգուցե նման կա? վերջապես հինգ անծանոթ մարդկանց հարց ու փորձից հետո հասկացանք, որ կա Պատկանյան փողոց  :Hands Up:  հետո, իհարկե վախենալով բայց հետևիցինք մի մարդու, որ համ ես հեախոսով էի հասկանում ուր ենք, հա մէդ մարդն էր օգնում, ու վերջապեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեե~ս  :Yahoo:  հեռվից էդ մթերի մեջ, տեսնում եմ ընկերուհուս, որ կագնած էնպիսի փայլուն աչուկներովա ինձ նայում, որ քայլում եմ, ու զգում որ չի դիմանում, ես էլ մեջս ինձ ծեծում եմ, ուզում եմ վազեմ, էն կինոների մեջ որ վազում են է, բայց ինձ ոնց եմ զսպում, որ ամոթ չլինի....դե դրսում տղաներ կային կանգնած...
կյանքում էնքան քիչ են լինում էսպիսի դեպքեր, որ էս դեպքը լինելուց հետո մտածում ես, *<կյանքումս երբեք չեմ մոռանա>*...
Ախր գրկեցինք, համ հիստերիկ բայց էնքան հաճելի ծիծաղ էր, սկսվել, ու գրկելիս զգացի, Անուշոկս դողում էր, չգիտեմ կարողա ես էլ, բայց ինքը էնքան սարսռալով էր դողում, ամենևին էլ ցուրտ չէր, էդ էն ուրխսությունն էր, որ երեք տարի սպասել էինք, ու...
Ան ....Շնորհաալ եմ առաջինը Աստծուն, որ գատ քեզ, ակումբին, որ ճանաչեցի, որ ընկերացանք, քեզ, որ կաս ընդհանրապես, էնքան էնքան ես իմ համար....չեմ տխրեցնի, էս տողերովս, կշարունակեմ, ընդհամենը ուզում էի տեսնել, զգալ, որ կաս, վիրտուալը մեկա էն չի, բայց չթողեցին, ներս կանչեցին մեզ, ու էլ բաժանումը չէր կարողանում շարժվել, փշերի վրա էի, դու էլ հասկացար, բայց էնքան կուզեյի ժամերը կանգ առնեյին, որ հասկանայինք, որ վերջապես եկելա էդ օրը, խոսում էինք, կագ առնել չէր էլ ստացվում, երկուսս էլ չաչանակ, ոնց ասու էմին ինձ դպրոցում....Սուրճը բա~...առաջին անգամ իրականում սուրճ խմեցինք, մոռացանք էլ ,որ սկայպով խմել ենք իրար հետ....կամ էլ մենակ ես եմ խմել :LOL:  խեղճ ախպորս էլ խմացրեցին, էնքան էր գինի խմել, մենք ընկել էինք մեր խոսա;ով, ասումա չեմ էլ հիշում քանի բաժակ խմեցի, ու հատուկ համոզելու ձևա եղել , որ եթե չխմես, օջախը չես հարգում և այլն և այլն...նույն կերպ էլ տուն մտանք....
Երջանիկ եմ տուն եկել, հասկանալով որ մեեեեեեեեեեեծ շատ մեծ երազանք իրականացավ մեր շնորհիվ...
Երջանիկ եմ միշտ որ կողքիս ես, կաս...
Աստված տա էսպես մնանք...չեմ ուզի երբեք կարդամ էս տողերս, ու հասկանամ, որ էդ ընկերությունը մնաց մենակ էս տողերի վրա...
Ես նորից եմ երազանք պահում, որ գաս ու որ մնանք էսպես հավետ...ուր էլ լինեմ, լինես.....
Թանկ ես...իզուր չեմ ասել էս խոսքերը...


Հո բան չեմ մոռացել, հիշացրա~ :Love:

----------

unknown (31.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

Նստել եմ մեր բաց պատշգամբում, բաց եմ արել օրագրիկիս հերթական էջը, ու մտածում եմ.
- *Ինչքան հավեսա~ ամեն բան, ինչ իմ շուրջնա*, էս գարունը, էս ծիծեռնակները, իմ տրամադրությունը, երաժշտությունը, որ ականջակալներով հնչումա ականջիս....ամեն ամեն ինչ ինչ իմ շուրջնա հենց հիմա~. :Rolleyes: ..
Մոտակայքում, անգամ շաա՜տ մոտ մեր պատշգամբին, այգի կա, էնքան հետաքրքիրա :Love: , էստեղից նայել էնտեղ զբոսնող մարդկանց, միշտ երազել եմ բաց պատշգամբ ունենալու մասին, ու ասել, որ ես միշտ էնտեղ կլինեյի, երկար կնստեյի ու չէի ձանձրանա, ասում են « երբ մի բան ուժեղ ես ցանկանում, ունենում ես» :Wink: էդպես էլ եղավ, հիմա մարդիկ զբոսնում են, տարբեեր տարբեր տարիքի, մամաները իրենց բալիկների հետ, կամ զույգերը, հղիները :Love:  կամ տատիկն ու պապիկը միասին, էնքաաան էնքան ջերմություն ու սեր կա էս ամենի մեջ, անգամ քիչ առաջ մի տղա իր ընկերուհուն ծաղկեփունջ նվիրեց, հավանաբար տուն գնացին դրեցին այն տանը, նստեցին իրենց կառքն ու հեռացան...գեղեցիկա չէ? :Ծաղիկ:  :Yes: 
չգիտեմ...ամեն ինչ էնքան գարնանայինա~
անգամ սովորել եմ առավոտյան տեսնել այգում վազող ամեն օրվա նույն մարդկանց, ու որ արդեն իմ սիրտնելա ուզում ամեն առավոտ վազել իրենց հետ, մեկա ինձ ոչ մեկ չի ճանաչում, համ էլ ամոթ չի, համ էլ համ էլ....բայց քանի օրա ես քնած եմ մնումՃՃՃՃ
անգամ էնքան հետաքրքիրա դիմացի շենքում մի ընտանիք կա  աղջիկը, որ փոքրա, ամեն օր նույն ժամին այ յոթի կողմերը  կարծես պարելու ժամը լինի ::}:  :Jpit: , գալիսա խոհանոց, որը մեր խոհանոցի պատուհանի դիմացնա, ու սկսումա մեջքով դեպի ինձ պարել......, չգիտեմ, յուրօրինակա....
Խորը շունչ եմ քաշում էս գարնան օդից, ու շարունակում...
Երեկ,  իսկ երեկ էնքան լիքն էր քաղաքը, զբոսնելիս թվում էր օդով եմ զբոսնում, ոտքերս էլ իրոք ամպոտ էին :Ծաղիկ: ...
Ամեն մանրուք գեղեցիկա աչքիս....չնայած մինչ այս էլ ուրիշ չէր, բայց գնալով ավելի ու ավելի *սենտիմենտալ* եմ դառնում, չնայած որ չեմ սիրում էս խոսքը, հարազատ չի....
էլի կգամ պատշգամբից գրելու, էստեղ մտքերս հալած կարագի նման սլանում են մատներիս արանքով ու գրվում ստեղնաշարիս վրա....
Այսօրվա օրս հետաքրքիր անցավ, մեր նոր բնակարանը տեսնելու էին եկել «Մաշինկա» ինձ ասող եղբայրներս, լավ ուրախացանք, կարթ խաղացինք, որ վաղուց կարոտել էի ու մոռացել,ու գնացին քիչ առաջ. :Vaii: ..Ամեն մանրուք գեղեցիկա իմ աչքերում, ու չգիտեմ ինչի? բայց սիրում եմ...

*Սիրում էմ է գարունը շաաաաաաաա~տ....*

*
հ.գ ուռաաաաաաաաա նոր էէջ....* :Yahoo:

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2013), erexa (02.04.2013), Smokie (02.04.2013), unknown (02.04.2013), Նիկեա (01.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիկ, սպասի ստեղ էլ գրեմ էլի~ :Wink: 
*կարողա՞ Չուկը հետևումա ինձ.*...տեսնի նույն գրառումս ու ջնջի, :This: ,,բայց անկապում կկորի..ուրախ գրառումս...քանի եկել եմ, թարմացնում եմ օրագրիկս, ջրեմ թող աճի~...թե չէ ,որ կորում եմ, մտքերս չի գալիս, ու ես էլ չեմ գալիս...… :Dntknw: 

էսօր էնքան էնքան ծիծաղելի օր էր :Smile: ...հետաքրքիր, ամեն ինչով լի էն իմ սիրած երազային օրերից :Love: ..բայց մենակ մի քանի տող կթողնեմ էստեղ...մնացածը կմնա իմ մեջ... :Yes: 
մի օր հիշեմ մեր թազա բուժքույրից խոսեմ....շաատ ծիծաղալույա~...որ հիշեմմ..կպատմեմ... :Sclerosis: 


_առավոտյան իբրև որոշեցի ուշ արթնանալ, քանի որ շուտ էի հասնում աշխատանքի...
Դաժան էր, վերջապեսս շորիկով, կրուկներով, խծկված ամբոխի մեջ երթուղայինում <անց կեսի ժողովուրդի հետ> մի բան էլ ձեռքիս ծանրակշիռ սումկայիցս բացի, ֆոռմաս նորից ծանր ու կշիռ....ՃՃՃՃ
Թե ասա ում պետքնա ....իրանց համար նստել էին, իսկ ես ծռվել էի արդեն....տեղ ազատվելուն պես էլ նենց նստեցի, կարծես էդ տեղը երեկվանից <բռոնյա> էի արել...
Հ.գ` Ավելի լավա կես ժամ շուտ, քան մեջքացավով......
_

*
ու վերջում հ.գ լավ օր էր* :Hands Up: 

*
հ.գ.գ ` ինչ սիրունա~ վերևի ձեր շնորհակալությունները, կարոտել էի է~*

----------

unknown (04.04.2013), Նիկեա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

համ էլ ես ուզում էի զբոսնեյի էլի~ յ......աաա :Shout: 
համ էլ ուզում էի թրջվեյի :Rolleyes: , ինչ անենք անձրև եկավ...
էէէէէէէէ :Beee: 
ուֆֆ...
անձրևի հո~տը...*+մեկ տարի* _ամեն անձրևից հետո կյանքս երկարումա~_ :Yahoo:

----------

unknown (04.04.2013), Այբ (06.04.2013), Նիկեա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*մեկ տարի ևս....գումարվեց կյանքիս...*
նորից եմ թրջվել իմ կամոք :Love: , մի բան զգում էի, անձրևանոց դեռ տանից չվերցրեցի,աշխատանքի տեղը առաջարկեցին, ուզում էի, հետո վերջին րոպեյին երբ անձրևը դադարեց, փոշմանեցի, մտածելով.
- Հետո թող գա, կթրջվեմ, ինչա որ, շատ էլ որ սպիտակ եմ հագնվել...
ու~..երազաանք....բոլորը կանգառում մտել էին ծածկի տակ ու էնպիսի հայացքով էին վրաս նայում, ես էլ աչքերս շուտ շուտ թարթելով ու երազային հայացքով քայլում էի, ինձ համար անձրևը կյանքա, ինչպես արևի շողը ուրիշների համար...
մի պահ անգամ մի տղայի տխուր հայացք տեսա հառած ինձ վրա, բայց ....
էնքան հաճելի էր, նամանավանդ որ մտածում էի, նամանավանդ որ երջանիկ էի :Love: 
չգիտեմ է գարունա ..թե....

----------

Alphaone (05.04.2013), unknown (05.04.2013), Նիկեա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Յաղք, ինչ զզվելի էր էսօր, էդ Պռոսպեկտի փակ լինելը, մարդկանց վրա գոռգռալը, ուֆֆ, հետո էլ ասում են երկրից մի բողոքեք, ուզում եք տուգանեք, խփեք...մեկա չեմ սուսում....
> ամոթա, ամոթթ...զզվվելի էր, ու ծիծաղելի~...խեղճ մարդիկ խառնվել էին իրար, նամանավանդ վարորդները...մի տրոլեյբուսի վարորդի նենց էին միլիցիայի հետևից տանում, ամբողջ կյանքում երևի սենց արագ չի քշել, երևի հիմա շաքար ունի, էնքան արագա քշել...էլ ոնց կլիներ փողոցը պիտի ազատ լինի~
> բաա իրանք *դեռ* փորձ էին անում երդման արարողության համար...
> 
> է~հ....մեղկա մեր ժողովուրդը....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
առավոտյան նենց մի տեսակ ուրիշ լուսավոր ու սիրուն տրամադրությամբ եմ արթնացել...չնայած կանգառում արդեն հոգնել էի կանգնելուց, բայց...
վերջապե~ս մեր լի եթուղայինից ու շուչդ կտրող օդից ազատվեցի~
էնքան էներգիա ու ուժ ունեյի աշխատելու , ես կասեի գործ անելու....իմ համար միայն սուրճ դրեցի, սպիտակ ու իմ շատ սիրելի շոկոլադով վայելեցի, բառիս բուն իմաստով, էլ ոչ մեկ չկար հետը այն կիսելու~, կծելով ու ախորժալի ուտում էի
հետո~ զգացի, որ պիտի ավարտեմ ու դուրս գամ որ այսօրվա նվերս գտնեմ, ախր էսօր էնքան սիրուն օրա` մաամ պաապ..ուզում եմ երջանիկ լինելուց բացի առողջ ու միասին լինեք, ոնց եղել եք, էդպես մնաք, սիրում էմ ձեզ, ո դոք չլինեյիք, բա ես կլինեյի~....ախր ախր...
էլի իմ ոճի մեջ ռոմանծիկ մոմը գտա~ ու..էլի գնումներ կային արեցի, հետո էլ զգացի ,որ էնքան ծանրա ձեռքինս, որ անգամ մինչև մետրո, որը վաղուց աշխատում եմ չնստել, չեմ հասնի, մի փոքր նստեցի, շունչ քաշեցի, էնքաան էլ շոգ էր, էդ ղժղժոցները ավելի էին վրաս ազդում, ու որոշեցի~ տաքսի~..հետո էլ  էսօրվա էդ խցանումները, նույն տեղով էն տաքսին, որի մեջ գտնվում էի երկու անգամ անցանք, էլ գոռոցներ իրար վրա ,որ ճանապարհը փակա, ֆու, ոչ մի անգա մէսքան երկար չէի մնացել խցանումի մեջ....ու ամեն տեղ նույնն էր, յաա մերոնք փորձ են անում, վաայ...
կարևորը տուն եկա, ուրախ, բարձարացրեցի նաև բոլորի տրամադրությունը, ուրախ ուրախ սուճ խմեցինք....մնաց մնացածը ....

Նեեեեեեեեեեենց երջանիկ եմ..........._


ես էլ ձեր երգը~..սիրում եմ ձեեեեեեեեեեզ

----------

unknown (06.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Էլի գրիպ, կոկորդացավ, շնչելիս ցավ , տհաճություն....


Վաղը դիմակով շփում հղիների հետ....


մենակ մի լավ կետ կա` դարչինով թեեեեեեեեեյ


ուզում եմ շուտ լավանաաաաաաաաաաալ_

հ.գ  :Sad:  հոգնած եեեեեեեմ

----------

Smokie (09.04.2013), unknown (11.04.2013), Այբ (08.04.2013), Նիկեա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*
Օրագրիկ, աայ օրագրիկ, ինչ հետաքրքիրա չէ? որ բոլոր հարսիկները ու հղիները սիրուն եննենց սիրում եմ իրանց է~...
կախարդական զգեստա հարսանեկան հագուստը....*

***


_Հ.Գ իմ գրիպային կիսաշնչել վիճակը ասեմ, որ դեեռ շարունակվումա~
էլ չեմ դիմանում, գործի գնալս չի գալիս...
խեղճ հղիները դիմակիս տակիս ձայնս էլ չէին լսում...
_

----------

unknown (11.04.2013), Այբ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

ի*նչքան էլ հոգնած, խառը մտքերով, չարչարված ու տանջված լինեմ, մեկա...մեր միջանցքում բոլոր մանուկների էն բարի աչուկներից ես լռիվ փոխվում եմ, ես հանգստանում եմ ....արև են իրանք...
 ես էլ քանի անգամա ես էս ամենում համոզվում եմ....
Աստված բոլոր մանուկներին առողջություն ու անհոգ մանկություն պարգևի~* :Angel: 
էսօրվա պուճուրը լռիվ ուրիշ էր,  նորածին, երևի մի քանի ամսեկան, որ անցնում էի կողքով մամայի գրկում էր, էնքան փոքրիկ էր, ու դեպքից քիչ առաջ սոսոն բերանում էր, էնքան պուճուրիկ էր, որ ծիծաղեցնելիս էլ չէր հասկանա, եկա որ անցնեմ* ինքը ինձ նեեեեեեեեենց ժպտացց. վաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ էդ ինչ էր իմ հաամաաաար* :Love: 
Աստված իմ, ինչքան լավն են էս պուճուրները...


հ.գ` թող քո փոքրիկն էլ առողջ պուճուր լինի, թող մաքուր ու պարզ մանկություն տեսնի, անհոգ ու թեթև, ու քո նպատակների բալիկը մեծանա~...Ան....շնորհավոր բալիկիդ ծնունդը _Ապրիլի ութ.._.
հետաքրիքր էր, որ Ապրիլի յոթին մտքովս անցար, ու ոչ մենակ իմ, մաման էլ, ու մտածեցինք ,երևի~.... իսկ այօսր իմացա որ արդեն...
ափսոս....դու երջանիկ եղի, բալիկիդ , ընտանիքիդ հետ...

*Երջանկություն ամեն մանուկին աշխարհի, իրանք էնքան անուշ եեեն...
սիրում եեեեեեմ ձեզզ ճուտոներ...բա որ անցնում ես մամաների կողքով, մեկ էլ .
- Հըն, սիրուն քուրիկա?, տես ինչ լավնա~.....* :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Diana99 (10.04.2013), unknown (11.04.2013), Այբ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> ի*նչքան էլ հոգնած, խառը մտքերով, չարչարված ու տանջված լինեմ, մեկա...մեր միջանցքում բոլոր մանուկների էն բարի աչուկներից ես լռիվ փոխվում եմ, ես հանգստանում եմ ....արև են իրանք...
>  ես էլ քանի անգամա ես էս ամենում համոզվում եմ....
> Աստված բոլոր մանուկներին առողջություն ու անհոգ մանկություն պարգևի~*
> էսօրվա պուճուրը լռիվ ուրիշ էր,  նորածին, երևի մի քանի ամսեկան, որ անցնում էի կողքով մամայի գրկում էր, էնքան փոքրիկ էր, ու դեպքից քիչ առաջ սոսոն բերանում էր, էնքան պուճուրիկ էր, որ ծիծաղեցնելիս էլ չէր հասկանա, եկա որ անցնեմ ինքը ինձ նեեեեեեեեենց ժպտացց. վաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ էդ ինչ էր իմ հաամաաաար
> Աստված իմ, ինչքան լավն են էս պուճուրները...
> 
> 
> հ.գ` թող քո փոքրիկն էլ առողջ պուճուր լինի, թող մաքուր ու պարզ մանկություն տեսնի, անհոգ ու թեթև, ու քո նպատակների բալիկը մեծանա~...Ան....շնորհավոր բալիկիդ ծնունդը _Ապրիլի ութ.._.
> հետաքրիքր էր, որ Ապրիլի յոթին մտքովս անցար, ու ոչ մենակ իմ, մաման էլ, ու մտածեցինք ,երևի~.... իսկ այօսր իմացա որ արդեն...
> ...



 :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիկ, էսօր ինչից խոսեք իրար հետ. :Think: ..

Տեսար անձրև էլ եկավ, էսօր առավոտյան թեթև, ես կասեյի նուրբ թրջվելով եմ գնացել, անձրևանոցս էլ թիթիզություն չլիներ չէի տանի հետս, չնայած իսկի չեմ էլ բացել,  ու էնպես մելանխոլիկ երգ էի լսում, տանում էր` դու նորից, եկել ես ինչ անեմ, դու նորից գերել ես իմ հոգի~ն... :Sulel: հավեսա էլի էս գարունը....
+պլյուս կես տարի, որովհետև քիչ եմ թրջվել, նուրբ էր....

թեթև եմ, մեկ եմ կախում եմ քիթս, բայց շուտա անցնում... :Wink: 
էսօր զգում էի , որ պիտի զանգեմ ինչ էլ լինի~..ձայնդ պիտի լսեյի...Ան...լսի դու էտ ինչ  էնէրգիա ունես, էդ ինչ ծիծաղի ձայն ունես :Love: , չդիմացա, արդեն հռհռում էի միջանցքում :Blush: , մի քիչ էլ ինձ պահելով, լավ էր մարդիկ չէին կարում լսել ինձ, թե չէ խայտառակ կլինեինք, դու չէ ես, չնայած դու էլ :Tongue: հիշացնում եմ....

նոր էլի անձրև եկավ, օդը տաննա լցվել, ու երեկվանից մամային նվիրածս յասամանների հոտի հետ միախառնվելա, ուզում եմ վեր կենամ տեղիցս ու օրորվեմ, օրորեմ ինձ օդի հետ, էս կյանքա, էս ......գարուննա~

_Գարուն ինչու դու եկար,
Ինչու նորից ինձ տարար,
Երազներիս հետ մեկտեղ,
Խաբեցիր ու հեռացար..._


*Հ.Գ `* Գարուն ջան, քեզ հետ էլ եմ սկսել երազել, բայց մի խաբի էլի~...
սպասում եմ..... :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Diana99 (11.04.2013), erexa (12.04.2013), Smokie (11.04.2013), unknown (11.04.2013), Այբ (11.04.2013), Նիկեա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Էնքաան եմ ուզում, որ էս օրվա նման խառը ու ժպիտով  օրերը, կյանքումս երբեք չդադարեն...երբեք երբեեեեեք....*
աշխատանքիս ամեն ժամից սկսած , ամեն մանրուքից սկսած ուզում եմ, որ էսպես մնա~
ես էնքան շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից ,որ սիրում են ինձ էնպիսին ինչպիսին կամ,  :Blush:  որ ցանկանում են այն, ինչը ծնողներս, թեկուզ մեկ երկու հոգի....
_Շնորհակալ եմ Կած, որ կողքիս ես, կաս որպես մարդ, բժշկուհի, ընկերուհի, խորհրդատու~ մեեեեեծ մեծ խորհրդատու...ու էս շարքը երկար կարելի է շարունակել.._..

զգում եմ, որ էս մեկ տարին իմ համար *ամենան* էր..ես էնքան բան եմ սովորել  ու դես էնքաաաաաաան  ունեմ...


սիրում եմ էս ծաղկավոր  ու լուսավոր կյանքը :Ծաղիկ: ....բա էսօրվա անձրևը~... քո ինձ մենակ չթողնելը~ :Kiss: ....ուրախ եմ, որ փոխվել ես Կաածյաաս...


Մարդ ինչքան կարող է ինքնուրույն բարձանալ...
չեմ ուզում իջնել... :Love: 
*
Հ.Գ` սիրում եմ էս կյանքը~*

_հ.գ.գ` համ էլ լավացել եմ, ու առույգությունս էլ հետա եկել, էլի ուրախ էի, բայց ուժ չունեյի, իսկ հիմա~...վաղը ուզում եմ աշխատանքի գնամ, չարչարվեմ, վազվզեմ, ու մեկ էլ արևոտ օր լինի քայլեմ ու քայլեմ...._

----------

Alphaone (13.04.2013), Diana99 (12.04.2013), erexa (12.04.2013), unknown (15.04.2013), Այբ (12.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Երբեմն անհագ երազելու, մտորելու, թռչկոտելու ու ամպերում սավառնելու ցանկություն եմ ունենում...նամանավանդ, երբ ականջներիս կամ մտքումս կհնչի նման երգ,,,,
էնքան վաղուց եմ փնտրել էս երգը, ու երեկ քնելիս պատահական, շաատ պատահական գտա~....
նորից տանումա~

Հ.Գ `ուզում եմ, շաաաաաաաատ եմ ուզում, արդեն երեք տարիյա անցել, դեռ չեմ փոխվել, բայց ուզում եմ, որ էլի չփոխվեմ, նորից կարողանամ տարիներ հետո երազել....._


****

պականեր օրագրիկս, էդքան էլ պատմելու բան չունեմ, օրվաս մեծ մասը անցելա տանը, չնայած որ անկապ գնացի աշխատանքի, հետո էլ փախուստի դիմեցի, չլսելով ինձ ինչ են ասում...աա...էսօր հավես չկար, անհետաքրքիր օր էր, բա մնայի ինչ անեյի~.... :Tongue: տեեեեեեեեեեեց....ռիսկային էր, բայց արժեր մեկ տարվա մեջ, գոնե մի անգամ.... :Wink: 


*Հարգանքներով Ձեր`  Մեմե*՝ սիրում եմ այն աչքերը, ու գնահատում այն ժամամանկը, որ կանցնի այս տողերը վերընթերցելով....

----------

Stranger_Friend (13.04.2013), unknown (15.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

Օրագրիկ, այ օրագրիկ, այսօր էնքաաաաաաան եմ զբոսնել, հիմա հոգնած եմ, ու ալարում եմ պատմել, բայց շաատ ուրախ եմ, մինչ էդ էլ ինձ չեմ զրկել մազերիս հարդարանքից, որը ուշ ուշ ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս...
նենց սիրունա~, նենց թեթև եմ զգում ինձ :Love: 

վաղուց, լավ չէ, շատ վաղուց չէ, բայց կարոտել էի զբոսանքիս....

հաճելի էր քաղաքում, տաք ու լուսավոր էր քաղաքում, բոլորը դրսում էին, քաղաքս գարունն էր վայելում...

վայ սպասի, պատմեմ, մետրոյում էի, պետք է աստիճաններով` < էսկալատոր >, բարձրանայի մի մամա խնդրեց, օգնել իրեն, մյուս բալիկը գրկին էր,  ես անգամ չհասցրեցի  հասկանալ, ու արագ ճուտիկի ձեռքը բռնեցի~ :Rolleyes:  որ աստիճաններով բարձրանանք...
սկսեցի խոսեցնել, տղա երեխա էր, բայց նենց սիրտս մտավ, նենց անուշն էր, հենց սկսեց խոսելը~. :Kiss: 

 - վախենում ես.
- Չէ~, ես հինգ տարեկան եմ.- ուզեցավ ասի, որ հինգ տարեկանում էլ չեն վախենում  :Jpit: 
- Հա~, իսկ դու մանկապարտեզ գնում ես.
- Չէ, ես կառատեյի եմ գնում. :Cool: - էսպիսի գոհ դեմքի արտահայտությունով.
- Հա~, իսկ սիրում ես.
- Ես հիվանդացել եմ, ու չեմ գնացել,- կարծես չէր էլ լսում ինձ, ինքը համով խոսում էր, անգամ չպարտադրելով լսել իրեն, բայց էնքան լավն էր, որ լսում էիր կարոտած.
- Իսկ դու մամային լսում ես, որ լավանաս շուտ.
- Ահաամ...

հետո ես հիշեցրեցի, -գիտես որ հիմա ոտքդ բարձարցնելու ես, որ թռնենք միասին, 
- Հա~ ես գիտեմ, 
- Դե տոտոն բարձրացրա~....
- .....
 :Ծաղիկ: 

սիրում եմ իրենց, հետո իրա մամայի շնորհակալությունը նենց հաճելի էր սրտիս :Love:  

ուրախ օր էր երկար ճանապարհորդություն, սուրճն էլ նստեց սրտիս..... :Nyam: 
 ճիշտա քաղաքս փոքրա, բայց ամեն անգամ ավելի ու ավելի եմ սիրում քեզ....

*Հարգանքներով Ձեր Մեմե~*

----------

Smokie (15.04.2013), unknown (15.04.2013), Այբ (15.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Ասում եմ, ինչ ամոթա չէ?* աշխատանքիս տեղը, իրարից բամբասում են իմ մոտ :Bad: , որից զզվում եմ, տհաճա ինձ, ու վերջում էլ ասում են չասես էլի ոչ մեկին, ուղղակի խոսում եմ... 
Ախր ինչի եք խոսում, ինչի? ես հարցրեր տվել եմ, ես տոն տվել եմ, ես բամբասել եմ???..ախր ես զզվում եմ նման թեմաներից, կոֆե դնող ու էդ սեղանի շուրջ իրար հետևից բամբասող, հետո նույն մարդու դեմքին նայող, ժպտացող ու քծնող մարդկանցից... :Angry2: Ջղայինանաում եմ....

Անգամ չեմ մոռանա առաջին աշխատանքային օրերս էր, սանիտառկան մտավ մեր կաբինետ առավոտ շուտ էր :Jpit: , մեր կաբինետի մյուս բուժքույրից իբրև նախկին գլխավորից խոսեեց, խոսեեեեց, վերջում էլ ասեց.
- *Ազիզ*-  զզվում եմ էս բառից, բայց դե էդ մակարդակնա շատերի մոտ,-*ինչ կլնի էլի մեր մեջ*, ու շարունակեց, սա  կյանքումս չեմ մոռանա,- *եթե ասես իրան, ես ատկազ կկանգնեմ, ես կասեմ չեմ ասել.*
 ես`  :LOL: 

Վաաաաաաայ դուք դեմքը պիտի տեսնեյիք, :Jpit: մինչև հիմա էլ խոսումա ինձ մոտ, հետո էլ ճշտումներ արած գալիս, որ ես գիտեմ, որ դու ոչ մեկին չես ասել, ինչ որ ասել եմ...
Բայց ինքը մոռանումա, ու իրեն նման շաաաաաատ շատերը, որ իմ համար մեկա, ումից ինչ կխոսեն, ես էստեղ լսում եմ, էնտեղ  մոռանում...
բա~ :Tongue: .


Սենց բաներից նենց ուժեղ եմ զայրանում, կամ որ սկսում են անկետա լռացնել իմ, կամ նրանց մասին, ում հետ աշխատում եմ, բայց ուժս չի հերիքում, կամ դաստիրակությւոնս կոպիտ խոսելու, կամ էդ պահին ասելու.
- Ախր ձեր ինչ գործնաաա....
Չեմ սիրում, բայց դե ինչ անես, որտեղ էլ գնաս բամբասանքը կա, չբամբասես էլի խոսելու են, խոսես էլի խոսելու են քո հետևից... :Dntknw: 
Տխուրա~....

***

*Բայց ես մեկա ուրախ եմ....հեսա ասեմ ինչի?....*

*Три метра над небом*  ֆիլմը շատերս ենք տեսել ու սիրել, ու երևի շատերիս մեջ տպավորվել է այն նկարը, որտեղ գրված են ֆիլմի վեռնագրի բառերը կամուրջի վրա....
էս էլ քանի անգամա, ես մոռանում եմ ասել, տեսնում եմ,  նման բառեր , խոստովանություններ մեր քաղաքի կամուրջների վրա~երևի արդեն չորս կամուրջ տեսել եմ...դե ես էլ նման բաների գիժ, աչքիս զառնումա արագ...
էնքան ուրախանում եմ նման բաներից, հա ինչ թեկուզ մարդիկ ֆիլմից ոգևորվել են, ու որոշել իրենց սիրելիին էդպես անակնկալ մատուցել...
Անգամ մի քանի անգամ էլ նկատել եմ գրված տողեր աղջկա շենքի, կամ պատուհանի դիմաց, ու գրվածին մոտ գտնվող ծառն էլ զարդարված ամբողջը փուչիկներով, ու գրածն էլ ասենք էնպիսի տեղ որտեղով միշտ մեքենաներ են անցնում..... :Think: երևի դա գիշերվա կեսին է արվել. :Rolleyes: ..նենց սիրունա~ :Love: տանջվում եմ, որ անցնելիս կարդամ չեմ հասցնում :Blush: 
էսօր մեկն էլ տեսա` *Չես հավատում, որ ես քեզ եմ սիրում* :Smile: 

*Ապրեն, էն տղաները, որ նման անակնկալներ են մատուցում իրենց սիրելիներին, երջանկություն ձեզ բոլորիդ....
*

Այ սենց սիրուն բաներից ես միանգամայն փոխվում եմ, ու դառնում նույն *Մեմեն..*.իսկ բամբասանքներից  ջղայինանում եմ, ասում են սազումա, բայց ես ինձ մռութներս կախած ու հոնքերս կիտած չեմ սիրում... :Tongue: 

Պականեե~ր..... Հարգանքներով Ձեր Մեմե....

----------

erexa (15.04.2013), unknown (16.04.2013), Այբ (15.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Նարե91 երկու բառով կարտահայտվեմ, թե չէ ֆռանսերենս էլ ուղեղս չի ընդունի էս ժամին....

հրաշք էր, քեզ պես, երբեք համերգի ժամանակ երաժշտությունից էսպիսի հաճույք չեմ ստացել, ինչպես այսօր...
ախ էն էլ Աստոր Պիացոլլա, որ ես գժվում եմ էդ երաժշտության տակ,  որ ինձ տանումա, հեռու~ շատ հեռու~, երկուսս էլ ընկել էինք պատկերացումների գիրկը, ու ինչի երկուսս էլ նույնն էինք պատկերացնում...
երազանքնե~ր....
ափսոս մինչև վերջ չկարողացանք մնալ
կարևորը մինչ ադ սրճարանը որը ինձ համար կարևոր ժամանց է, հետո զբոսանքը անձրևային այսօրվա ցուրտ եղանակին, ու վերջում էլ թեյը ու տաք շոկոլադը լռիվվ   լրացրեց իմ ու քո օրը...



սա մենք էնտեղ վայելեցինք, ու աչքրես փակ զգում էի, որ ավելի ու ավելի եմ բարձրանում վեր....
Սրտիս նոտաներին, հոգուս թրթիռին ու գարնանային իմ տրամադրությանը լռիվ համահունչ ու ներդաշնակ երաժշտություն էր հնչում, մի պահ թվաց մոռացել էի ուր եմ, ինչի համար, որտեղ եմ, ու երբ....
Կարծես մտնում էր երակներս խառնվում արյանս հետ, ու տարածվում ամբողջ մարմնովս մեկ...


չեմ մոռանա Նար ջան, նախ քեզ, որպես ընկերուհի~, հետո այսօրվա օրը, որպես հիշողություն մեծ ու շաատ հաճելի,....
ես շատախոս եմ, բայց իմ էս խոսքին, դու էնպես ես ասում որ հաճույքով ես լսում, ավելի ու ավլեի եմ ուրախանում, որ կաս....
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաս, որ մտերմացանք, որ հաճախ հանդիպում ենք, շատով կամ էլ երկուսով, ու ինչպես դու ես ասում. - ինչքան էլ տարբեր ենք, մի բան կա, որ երկուսիս ձգում է, միանգամից սիրտս մտար...

Ամեն բան միշտ փոխադարձա, ու միշտ էդպեսա մնալու, շնորհակալ եմ ակումբին որ գտա քեզ..._

----------

erexa (20.04.2013), unknown (20.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Եսիմ, եսիմ, եսիմ...

Ուզում եմ ծաղիկները գրկեմ, վազեմ, կորեմ, չգտնեն...
Ուզոմ եմ գոռամ,  երգեմ, լռեմ , չխոսեմ...
Ուզում եմ երազեմ, ուրախ լինեմ, տխրեմ, լացեմ, կամ էլ չէ....

Ուզում եմ էս երջանկությունս անվերջ մնա սրտումս, հոգումս, օրերումս..._

----------

erexa (23.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), laro (23.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (06.05.2013), unknown (23.04.2013), Նիկեա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Երեկվա մտքերիցս....


Ժամը երեքնա, լուսինը կաթնային ու անուշ, ուղիղ վրաս է նայում պատուհանիցս, ականաջակալներումս շեյփ օֆ մայ հըրթ, ցուրտա, միգուցե լուսիննելա կարում քամի փչի...
Բայց ես հավատում եմ երազանքիս, լուսի~ն....




Միշտ սիրել եմ լուսինի երևալը իմ պատուհանից, կամ լուսարձակվելը վրաս, երբ ընկնում էր դեմքիս ` խանգարելով քնել, բայց միևնույնն էր երազանքիս հասնելու համար ավելի հաճելի էր նայել նրա աչքերին ` հասցնելով ուղարկել բոլոր երազանքներս իրեն:rool...
 Միշտ էդ արահետը դեպի իրեն պատկերացրել եմ, ինձանից դեպի իրեն ձգվող կաթնագույն ու մաքուր արահետը, որով սլանում եմ ետ բերելու արդեն իսկ իրականացած  երազանքներս:
Երեկ փորձում էի փոքր երեխայի պես գրկել, ծածկել, կամ շոյել լուսնին` էդքան հեռու լինելով իրենից....
Հեքիաթային գիշեր էր...
Քնեցի...



Սրանից մի քանի օր առաջ էր նորից նույն լուսնից էր, երկինքը մուգ կապույտ, ցրված մոխրագույն ամպերով...
Գրեցի...


Լուսինը լուռ քայլում է,
Երկնքում իմ տաք,
Ու քայլելիս մտածում.
- Իրականացնել երազանքը նրա...


Իսկ ես լուռ կնայեմ քեզ
Հիանալու քեզնով կում,
Կմտածեմ սրտիս խորքում,
Ներկա դարձնես երազս մութ:

Դու ուժ ես, հավատում եմ քեզ
Ամեն մոգականի, հրաշքի, երազի...



Ինձ համար ամեն փոքրիկ մանրուք երազ է հույս ապրելու, նպատակին ձգտելու, հասնելու...
երազանքին հասնելու շնորհիվ ենք ձգտում տեսնելու ապագան...

Լուսին ես պասում եմ, հավատում եմ...._

----------

erexa (25.04.2013), laro (25.04.2013), Smokie (28.04.2013), unknown (26.04.2013), Մարկուս (12.05.2013), Նիկեա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Քիչ առաջ իմացածս փոխեց ուղեղիս հանգիստ ընթացքը` անհագիստի~....
Առաջին անգամ լրջորեն մտածում եմ ապագայի մասին....
Զգում եմ` մոտ ես....



Էսքան երազել եմ, սպասել, ու դեռ էլի ունեմ սպասելու~...
մի բան էն չի ներսումս~...քամիյա, շաատ ուրիշ օդա~....



մտածում եմ...
շաատ հեռու գնացի մտքերով, երազանքներովս~....
նենց հաճելի երազայինիյա փոխվել հոգիս, ամպոտվելու ցանկություն կա~  ._








_տարբեր զգացումներա մեջս, ուրախ եմ, և հակառակը...
չեմ էլ հասկանում ինչա էս...
գժվում եմ երևի....._

----------

unknown (28.04.2013), Նիկեա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

Առողջ ապրելակերպ, վազք առավոտյան, դիետա~ մմմմմմմմմ :Think: 

Առավոտը փայլունա սկսվել....
Վաղուց ուզում էի վազել...բայց կիրակի օրով առավոտյան վազքը~...ես որ կիրակի օրով արթնանա~մ....
որտեղից էսքան մեծ կամքի ուժ :Think: ...
չնայած տասին եմ վազել.... :Hands Up: 

հուհու~....Լռիվ թարմացրեց  :Wink: ...


*Դժվարը առաջին անգամն էր...կարողացա~*
Մնաց մնացածը :Smile: 



ահակին օգնեց երգը ընթացքում

----------

unknown (28.04.2013), Այբ (28.04.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (28.04.2013), Նիկեա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Մեծանում ենք, մենք էլ ենք մեծանում...
մի քիչ տատիականա թվում էս խոսքերս, բայց էս իրականա ու շաատ...
բացատրեմ ինչի?_


մի քանի ժամ առաջ միտքս չգիտեմ էլ որտեղից, որ անցյալից, եկավ հին տեսահոլովակ, որի մեջ միայն երգչուհու դեմքն էի հիշում, բառերը  ու տեսահոլովակի սկիզբը, բայց թե ովա երգում, ինչ անուն ունի երգը...նիզնայու :Xeloq: 
հետո որոշեցի ման գալ, ու կդառնար կպչուն զզվելի միտք, եթե չգտնեյի...
գտա~






մի քանի վայրկյանանոց էս տեսահոլովակը հիշեցրեց դպրոցս, երբ մեկը նոր դիսկ էր գնում,  իրար  էինք փոխանցում, մի քանի օրից վերադարձնելու նպատակով, բայց մի երկու հատ մնացելա իմ մոտ, մի քանիսն էլ ես եմ կորցրել. :Hands Up: ...հավես էր...կամ 
երբ նոր երգ էր դուրս գալիս, անպայման իկապորտ կամ էլ բլութութ էինք անում իրար ֆիզիկայի կամ կենսաբի ժամերին...
էդ էլ անցավ...ամեն բան վերանումա....
էն որ հիմա բլութութով էլ ուր սպասեն իրար ուղարկե~ն, ինտեռնետ ունեն բոլորը, կարող են գտնել, ու ունենալ. :Cool: ...
կամ .... էլ ինչ դիսկեր առնել,  իրար փոխանցել....էէէէ



ու էս ամեն ինչը արդեն փոխակերպվեց էն արահայտությանը, որ մենք ժամանակին ծիծաղում էինք`
*- Մեր ժամանակվա~....*

իհարկե , գնալով մեծանում ենք, բնականա, բայց ժամանակ կար որ չէինք մտածում, որ էս օրն էլ կգա....
մնաց ասեմ.
-  էէէհ, ջահել տարիներ.... :LOL: 

*Բաա...մեծանում ենք, մե- ծա - նում....*

----------

Smokie (28.04.2013), unknown (28.04.2013), Այբ (28.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (29.04.2013), Նիկեա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Ասում եմ ինչ դժվարա որ տան ամենափոքրը, տնից բացակայումա, կապ չունի քանի օրով, էս անգամ երեք էր, բայց էլ չէի կարող ավել դիմանալ...
ես հասկացա կապ չունի,  որ մենք ամեն Աստծո օր կռվում ենք մանրուքների համար, հետո ես բնականաբար նեղանում եմ խորը, ու միշտա սենց, ու միշտ դու ես գալիս բարիշելու, պուճուրը դու ես, երբեմն  նեղվում էմ  իմ պահվածքից, բայց մեկա, ես տենցն եմ...նեղացկոտ խոզ....

եսիմ, բայց էլ չգնաս հա, իմ արևը....... որ պիտի տանը լինի, իմ թիկունքը, որ պիտի վրես խոսա, թեկուզ որ պապան դրա մեջ վատ բան չի տեսնում, իմ կռվաաղբյուրը, այ աննոռմալ, ախր քեզ էնքան եմ սիրում, էնքաաան...
քո տեղը երևում էր շատ, շաատ, նամանավանդ որ ես սովոր եմ, քնելիս տեսնել քեզ մթության մեջ, աչքերդ կկոցած համակարգչի լույսի դիմաց, կարդում ես էէէն քո սիրած ,սպասված սմսը-ները, որ ամբողջ գիշեր կգան ու կգան....
չգիտեմ, էսքան ժամանակ սենց դեպք դեռ չէր եղել, որ դու գնայիր..... ես գնացել եմ, ու քո ինձ կարոտելը աչքերումդ արցունքով եմ տեսել սկայպով, որ չես կարողացել դիմանալ, ու չես խոսել հետս....
բայց սեեենց,,,,
դու իմ արևն ես , իմ միակ  ջիգյարը, որ գնալուցդ մեկ վայրկյան անգամ չանցած, անընդհատ քո հետ էի, հա ուզում էի զանգել, ամոթ էր, մենակ չէիր, անընդհատ աղոթում էի Աստծուն, որ նոռմալ հասնես, նոռմալ հետ գաս, ամեն բան նոռմալ անցնի, հազար ու մի փորձանք կա~....


Տնավարիյա, հա, որովհետև դու մեր տան պուճուր ու ամենափայլուն լույսն ես, որ հիմա կողքիս ես, մեր կողքին.....
 էլ չգնաս Հով....
քանի օր էր անհանգիստ էր սիրտս, խոսում էինք հեռախոսով կարծես էնքան հեռու էիր, բայց հիմա սրտիս մեեծ հանգստությունա իջել....

Չգնաս էլ...._

----------

Smokie (28.04.2013), unknown (28.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (29.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Ասում եմ էս ինչա~
ես էսքան երեխասեր ու էսքան երեխա իմ աշխատանքի տեղում...

Այ մարդդդ էս երեխեեեեեեե~քը
ասում եմ միջանցքով անցնում եմ, ու էն հղին, որը փորիկը գրկած եկել էր անկետա բացելու իմ մոտ, նստած էր մեր միջանցքում, ու մոտեցա~...վաայ բալիկը, էնքաաաաաաան լավն էր, որ չդիմացա սիրեցի, ինչքան էլ շտապում էի` թաթիկները տեսնեյի~ք փոքրր, սիրուն, ճերմակ, ու որ արդեն խոսեցնում էի, մի քանի ամսեկան էր, նորա ծնվել, մենակ ամաչելը տեսնեյիիք, աա~ էլ չէի դիմանում, հազիվ պահեցի պաչիկ չանեմ,,,
ախր, ինչքան էլ գորշա լինում օրը, ինչքան էլ մտքերս խառն են, էդ միջանցքում վազվող, իրար խոսացնող բալիկերից լռիվ վերափոխվում եմ.....
էն օրը մի տղա մոտեցել էր ուրիշ մամայի աղջիկ բալիկին ու մի պաչիկ որ չարեց, բոլոր մամաները ապշել էին...վաայ էս սերունդը էս ինչաա դառնալու~ամաան

Էս երբեմն սև ու սպիտակ թվացող ներկայում, մենակ էս ճուտոներն են լույս ու լուսավորություն դառնում, գունավորում էդ սև սպիտակը~.....

ու հետաքրքիրը որնա, ինչ տարիիքի ուզումա լինի, ինձ էնքան սիրում են, բժշկուհիներիս աղջիկները, էնքան լավնեն, մի երկուսը, ում ես եմ սիրում իրենք էլ իմ հանդեպ անտարբեր չեն, էսօր իրեցից մեկը եկել էր, որ իրեն մենակ նկարով եմ տեսել,ու խեսլե հեռախոսով, խոստացել այգի տանել, սպասումա..... ու մամային էլ եմ շատ եմ սիրում, մյուս բժշկուհիներից խոսեցրել էին, ինքը ասել էր.
- Ես մենակ Մերիի հետ եմ խոսում, - բայց ես էլ էդտեղ չեմ էլ եղել, ուղղակի բարևել եմ, ու ինչպես իմ բնավարություննա-< մի րոպե գովում  եմ ինձ>, - ես լավ եմ խոսել, - ու էս բալիկը, էնքան էր կապվել ինձ, էսօր որ ուր գնում էի, ես գալիս եմ, ես գնու մեմ Մերիի հետ ......անգամ մեկը հարցրեց, էս ովա,ես էլ  ասեցի ում բալիկնա, մեկ էլ .
- Ես էլ իմացա քո աղջիկնա~ շշմել էի....

էդպես, երբեմն էս ամեն  ինչից ավելի ու ավելի եմ ուրախանում, քիչա մնումա տուն գալիս բարձր երգելով գամ,  ախր էնքան լավ խոսքեր են հասնում ականջիս, կամ ասում են` կեղծա , կամ շիտակ կապ չունի, էդ պահին հոգուս ու սրտիս հաճելիյա, հայացքներից իհարկե զգացվումա ով ինչպես , բայց մեկա 

տենց երջանիկ եմ, ամեն օր էնքան ուրախ եմ գնում աշխատանքի...տեսնես կա մեկը իմ նման...

ու մեկա որ վաղը տանն եմ չէ, էլի ուրախ եմ...էէհ
լավա էլի աշխատավորների օրը, նամանավանդ որ քթներիցս չեն բերում, շաբաթ օրով աշխատանքի կանչելով


երեկ մի բան էլ պատմեմ , դրսում ես մշտական խուլ աղջիկ եմ, այսինքն ինձ ով կանչի պիտի ուսիս հասնի հրի, որ իմանամ ովա~, բժշկուհիս երեկ ասումա.
- էլ Մերի եմ, գոռում, էլ ՄԵր, էլ Մեր ջան, Մերիիի, էլ շվվացնում եմ, մեկա~ ,մեկ էլ որ չպտտվեցիր ու թեքվեցիր միանգամից ուրիշ ճամփով, ասի վերջ. էլ չեմ հասցնի, ասումա բոլորը ինձ էին նայում, բացի Մերիից...
դե էդ ուսանող ժամանակվանից ես ինատու եմ արել, որ ոոոոով էլ կոպլիմենտ անի, ես չլսեմ, ջղայնանում էի.` տարօրինակ երեխա....էդպես էլ ուսանողական ընկերուհիներիս էի սովորեցրել, գալիս էին դասի ու ուրախանում 

բա էսքանից հետո, ոնց չժպտամ...._

----------

Stranger_Friend (01.05.2013), unknown (01.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Այյ աննոռմաալ, իմացել ես աստղիկ եմ ստացել, ակումբիցս, էէ*

իյա, էնքան ուրախ եմ...որ

էսքան ժամանակ էդքան վարկանիշներ ստացել եմ ու հարց տվել ինձ, ինչի համարա, այ փաստորեն էս *սիրուն շքանշանի համարա էս աստղիկը....*
համ էլ _einna_  ն , որ երեկվա գրառմանս համար չուղարկեր վարկանիշ, աչքս հո չէր տեսնի, նաև քեզ մերսիներ Ան, իզուր չի որ ուրիշ ես իմ համար...
ուխխխխխխ շնորհակալ եմ, ամեն ստացածս  վարկանիշի համար, որոնք մի կյանք են, մի ուղի, որ ամեն անգամ ձանձրույթս   լցնելու համար կարդում եմ, ու ուրախանում, որ ունեցել ու ունեմ հիմա էլ ձեզ....
Շնորհակալ եմ երեխեք :Kiss: 

հ.գ էսօր էլի կուգամ քեզ  բան ունեմ պատմելու, կիսվելու քեզ հետ...հլը որ  :Bye:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2013), unknown (05.05.2013), Այբ (05.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Եկա, նենց թարմացած ու լավ տրամադրություն ունեմ, դրսում երկար զբոսնելուց հետո հասկացա, որ ուժ եմ հավաքել ամբողջ շաբաթվա համար....էնքան անուշ եղանակ էր, դրսում հաճելի բույր կար, որ հոգուս խորքում եմ պահել` երազելու համար պետք կգա~*

եկել եմ, որ խոսեմ, կիսվեմ, որ հասկանամ, ոնցա պատահում, օրագրիկ, որ ես ինչ որ ուրախ տեղ գնալիս, պարտադիր մի միջադեպ պատահումա, արկածային, կամ կինոյի նման, ես էլ իբր կինոյի աղջիկն եմ էլի~....
էս արդեն երկրոդ դեպքնա~, որ էլ լռել չի լինի....


առաջին դեմքի ժամանակ  ծնունդ էի հրավիրված, առավոտյան արթնացա ֆրանսերենիս պարապուքն էր, դասախոսս էլ ուղեկցելու էր ծնունդին, անցավ ամեն բան նոռմալ, դուրս եկա, արդեն աշխատանքի տեղից զանգեր, *օհօհօ մի ժամ ուշացել էի*, էն էլ զգուշացրել էի, մեկա հարամ էր լինելու , արագ դուրս եկա, էդքան սպասող ու հենց  մենակ ինձ, փողոցն եմ անցնում, ականաջակալներս էլ ականջներիս են, որ գոնե~  հանգստանալով գնամ, չլարվեմ, մի ձեռքումս ֆոռմաս,  մեկում պայուսակս հեռախոսիս հետ,  ես շտապում եմ, մեկ էլ մեկը ուսիս դխդխկացնումա, իսկ ես փողոցն եմ անցնում, արդեն հասնում եմ հըն հըն վերջին, մեկ էլ  ականաջակալս եմ հանում, ու լսեմ ` <դուք գցել եք ինչ որ բան>, առաջինը որ արեցի վայրկյաններին նայելս էր, արև էր ուժեղ, մի կերպ տեսա, լավ էր ինքնագիտակցությունս տեղն էր ՃՃ... :Hands Up:  արագ հետ գնացի, կիսահասկանալ ինչ եմ գցել, մի մեքենա կանգնած էր, տեղ էր տալիս մի աղջկա, արագ ձեռքով ստոպ ցույց տվեցի, խնդրեցի կանգնել, թե չէ լեյբլս, որը հագուստի վրա եմ դնում ամեն օր, կհանգչեր գետնին ընկած, :Sad:  ասա դե ջհանդամ,  բայց դե կինո էր էլի :Love: ...., արագ վերեցի, ու նորից ոնց կվազեմ վերջ փողոցի, էդպես, հասել եմ կանգառ որ նստեմ, նստեցի, ձեռքիս լիքը, հազիվ ճամփի կեսից մեկը ֆայմեց տեղը զիջի, նստեցի ուրախացած, որ գոնե էդ երկոu կանգառն էլ նստած կգնամ, շունչ կքաշեմ, բա չէէ, էլ ինչ, սխալ երթուղային եմ նստել, ինքը լռի~վ ուրիշ կողմա գնում, օպերայի մոտից ոնց կիջնես արագ, ճանապարհին էլ զանգեր, <էլ երբ կհասնես, լավ սպասում  ենք >, դե Մերի ջան վազի ու վազի, որ  հասնես, ինչ տաքսի, ինչ բան, ես մոռացել եմ գոյության մասին անգամ իսկ ու գնում եմ, տեղ հասա թե չէ, էնքան հիվանդ , որ բարևի ժամանակ էլ չկար, ու էդպես հասցրել եմ օրվա վերջում նոր նստել, դեմքիս նայողն ասում էր < հարամ արեցինք, ձենդ էլ դուրս չի գալիս>...... :LOL: 



*երեկ նորից ծնուդն էի,* հլը մի րոպե կարողա ամեն ծնուդն գնալիսա  լինում, հըն. :Shok: ...զդես չտո տը նի տո~
կյանքս կինոյա դառնում, լռի~վ...
երեկ ամեն գործ հասցրեցի, էլ աշխատանքի էի գնացել, ինձանից գոհ տուն եկել, իբրև երեկոյան ծնունդ եմ, որոշեցի օրվա կեսին գնալ վարսահարդարման, հագուստս, կառքս պատրատս էր, մնում էր միայն վերջի շտրիխները, թեթև հագուստով ու հանգիստ գնացի, ինձանից գոհ , ճանապարհին կիսապարել` հոգով էլի, հասա տեղ հաճելի մթնոլորտ ու որոշել էի փոխել էն տեղը որտեղ գնում  էի էս նոր տարածքում, էս մեկը հավանեցի հենց սկզբից, իմ ուզածն էր իսկը, ու ընթացքում շատ հայացքներից ամաչելով` նայում  էի մատներիս, իսկ մատիս մի մատանի կար , որը մանկուց ես ու ընկերուհիս նույն տիպի  ունեցել էինք, միշտ դնում էինք, իմ ընկերուհունն էր, բայց համ ես էի կրում, համ ինքը, հետո մենք բաժանվեցինք իսկ իր մատանին կորցրել էր մեկ ուրիշը, դրա նման մեկը սիրտս վաղուց երազում էր, ու ծանոթներիցս մեկը մլավոցներս շատ լսելուց հետո , պատահական նվիրում է ինձ, ես ուրախանում եմ, ու որոշում որ էլ մատիցս չեմ հանելու, էդ ընկերուհուս էլ աչքալուսանք եմ անում, որ ունեմ , որ մեր համար որոշել էինք ,երկու հատ պատվիրել, բայց ես արդեն նվեր եմ ստացել, և այլն....
ու նայելով մատանիիս եկավ վերջը, տուն եկա, որ արդեն պատրաստվեմ, մեկ էլ ..չկա....ամեն բան տեղնա, բացի իրենից, էն թանկ իրից, որ երկու ավել ամիս իմ մատին էր, սիրտս ճմլվեց...ետ գալիս էլ ճանապարհին որոշել էի երկար ճանապարհով գալ, ուրախ էի տրամադրությունս էլ բարձ  , անգամ  շատ, բայց....ետ գնացի, աչքերս հատակից չէին բարձրանում, մարդկանց հայացրները ավելի էին խանգարում , էլ վարսահարդարման սենյակ, ուր ասես, չկար, նոթերս կիտած տուն եկա, որոշել էի, ոչ մի ծնունդ, տրամադրությւոն չկա, բայց գնացի, ուրախացա , իսկ նվիրողը ասաց.
- _Եթե ես եմ նվիրել, ես էլի կնվիրեմ, մենակ թե դու մի տխրի, լինելուց թող մատանիին վատ բան լինի, ոչ քեզ, էլի կստանաս, չմտածես_ :Love: 

միևնույնն էր էդ պահին իմ համար, աչքերս հատակին էր, հագնվեցի գնալու, նույն ճանապարհին էին աչքերս ....
ախր էնքան դժվարա կորցնել մի բան, թեկուզ փոքրիկ, թեկուզ ոչ այնքան արժեքավոր, բայց հոգուդ համար էնքան կարևոր իր, չգիտեմ երեկ դժվար էր, մինչ էսօր էնքան բան կա որ ինձ հիշեցնումա, մեկա ....չգիտեմ էլ...
իրոք, լռիվ արկածախնդիր մարդ եմ, միշտ հետս սենց պատահարներ են լինում......


եսիմ է, տեսնես ինչիցա? :Xeloq: 


_բա սենց բաներ, ես էլ ես...ու իմ հետ միշտ սենց բաներ լինումա~ միշտտ...
Հարգանքներով Ձեր Մեմե..._

----------

erexa (07.05.2013), Smokie (07.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (06.05.2013), unknown (06.05.2013), Այբ (07.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ամեն անգամ աշխատավարձս ստանալիս կարծես աշխարհի ամենա ամենա  գոմարը ինձ տված լինեն, կամ ստացած լինեմ... :Love: 
Ինձ թվում էր, ես ամեն ինչ կարող եմ անել, չգիտեմ մի տեսակ ուրիշ զգացումա, հաճելի.... :Ծաղիկ: 
Ծիծաղելիյա, բայց հետաքրքիր ուրախությունա մեջս մտնում....
 ախր երկու օրից էդ գումարն այլևս էլ չի էլ լինում. :Hands Up: ...
ու գիտեմ մենակ ինձ մոտ չի էսպես, բայց սա չի խնդիրը....

Հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ էս կորած երկրում, ու բնավ էլ կապ չունի ինչքան եմ Երևանս սիրում, մեկա, էդ չնչին գումարն էլ ուրախացնումա, որը աշխատում ես ինքդ քո վազվելու համար ու ժամամանակիդ ոչ իզուր  կորուստի դեպքում...

Մեկ այլ կողմից՝

ափսոս , որ հենց  սրա քիչ լինելու պատճառով է, որ մարդիկ զգում են իրենց իսկ  չգնահատված լինելը  էստեղ ,  ու գնահատվում  միայն  այլ երկրներում...
գնալով մենք քիչ ենք մնում մեր քաղաքում ....


հ.գ` հետաքրքիր էր, ինչու այսօր էդպես չզգացի էսքան ժամանակվա նուն զգացողությունը ...
....այսօր էլ չկար :Dntknw:

----------

Diana99 (08.05.2013), erexa (08.05.2013), Smokie (08.05.2013), unknown (08.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_
Չգիտեմ էլ ո՞նց ու ո՞րտեղից, բայց էս  երաժշտության հետ ես հետ եմ գնում,  որտեղ ապրել են ծնողներս, որտեղ ես չեմ եղել, բայց անընդհատ ուզեցել եմ տեսնել....
Երևանս, նրանց,  ինձ էլ իրենց հետ....միգուցե՞ ճիշտ է, որ չեմ տեսել, բայց սիրտս ուզում էր....



Ներկա` 
Արդեն քանի օր կլինի~ էս անձրևների հետ մեկտեղ էլ ես վայելում եմ սա, քայլելով հանդարտ ու երազանքներիս հետ ներդաշնակության մեջ...


Հեքիաթային հնչյուններ հոգու էն ընդհատակը հասնող ու սրտի նուրբ թելերի վրա մեղեդի հյուսող....
Գարուն...նորից եմ երազում..._

----------

Smokie (08.05.2013), Այբ (08.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_
Պաշտում եմ էս անփոխարինելի ու մաքուր ներդաշնակությունը հոգուս ու երաժշտության մեջ...._






ինչ որ չափով նաև ներդաշնակաությանս հետ կապված` :Love: 

_
Ինչու եմ ուրախ...
ուրախ եմ, որովհետև օր օրի շուրջս ավելանում են մարդիկ, որոնք կարող են վայրկայնների ընթացքում օրս լուսավորել, տաքացնել, ջերմ ու արևոտ դարձնելով.....
Գունավորել այն, մեկ երկու խոսքով...միգուցե ես եմ էդիսին որ լավն եմ տեսնում, բայց հոգիս ու սիրտ չի խաբում....

Ուրախ եմ, իմ կյանք ոտքդ դրած յուրաքանչյուր նոր ընկերոջ, անծանոթի, բարեկամի, ընկերուհու, փոքրիկ երեխայի, ամեն ամեն նոր մարդու համար....
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ օր օրի ավելանում եք, ինձ պաշտպանված զգալու համար....
Ձեր կողքին ես մենակ չեմ....


Ռոսսի շնորհակալ եմ քաղցրս, հիմքում դու ես, այսօրվա համար, և հետո նոր մնացածները...._

----------

Smokie (13.05.2013), unknown (10.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Օրագրուշկին բարև՜, ոնց եեես 
սկսեմ անձրևիցց, լավնա՜ չէ՞,ինչքան  ժամանակ էր իրանից չէինք  խոել իրար հետ..հաճելիյա տանը նստած երբ վայելում եսանձրևի ցուրտը,ծածկված ծածկոցով, կամ էլ որ քնած ես լինում, բայց ես չդիմացա, մթուոյունը տեսնելով վեր կացա, թե չէ շաատ կքնեյի՜_

ասում եմ, ինչա չէ՞  կյանքը, ուրեմն մի ծիծաղելի դեպք պատմեմ , էսօրա եղել, ինչպես միշտ իմ հետ.... 
շաբաթ օր, ինչ ինչ պատճառներով որոշեցի տանը չնստել օգտագործել իմ օգտին ու գնալ աշխատանքի, ու ինչ էր էսօր մոռացել էի, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ օծանելիքս, առանց որի կյանք չունեմ, տանը, ու հա փշերի վրա էի :Sad: , մեկա արդեն աշխատանքի  տեղն էի,  վատ չէր, վերջացրեցի, որոշել էի,որ  պիտի տատիկենց տուն գնամ, դե հո դատարկ չեմ գնա՜ համ վաղոցւց չէի գնացել, համ էլ սոված էի, ես էլ համով ուտելիքնեի համար խենթանում եմ, ու քանի որ վաղուց չէի  փորձել, կարելի էր միասին համտեսել տանը, մոտեցա սպասարկման կետ, ու սպասում եմ, որ էդ տղան սարքի ուզածս, ու քանի հերթ էր արդեն ճանապարհ էի տալիս  բոլորին, ժպիտով որ մի օր միգուցե ? իմ  հերթն էլ կգա՜. եկավ...մեկ էլ էս տղան որ չասեց.
- Դեղատանն  ե՞ք աշխատում,- համ զարմացա, համ չեմ հասկանում ինչիյա  էդ հարցը տվել, համ էլ ուզում եմ պատասխանել, ի վերջո կիսահարցականաժպիտախառը  ասեցի.
- չէ, - ու հասկացա որ չի շարունակում, գործա անում, շարունակեցի ,- պոլիկլինիկայում եմ աշխատում, ինչի՞, շարունակությունը  ամենասարսափելին ու ծիծաղելին էր ինչ որ տեղ  ինձ համար.
- Ուղղակի դեղի հոտա գալիս.
մամա ջան, ամոթ, ես ինձ կորցրեցի մի պահ.
- դե ինչ անեմ, երևի արդեն մեջսա մտել, -ու ուզում եմ էդ պահին ինձանից էդ հոտը զգամ,
- Չէ, դե մենք էլ, որ տեղ ենք գնում մեզ էլ են էդպես ասում,- ու ասում եմ էդ անուաշհոտերի մեջ ոնց էլ առավ դեղերի  հոտը :Xeloq: , ու կյանքումս չէի  մտածում, որ կգա իմ վրայից, չգիտեմ էլ կոմպլիմենտա թե ամաչելու նյութ, բայց դե՜...

մի տեղ էլ ճանապարհին հիշում էի, ու  :Blush: 



***



Մի քանի օր առաջ պապայի հետ սուպերմարկետում էինք, սիրում եմ պապայի հետ գնալ, թեկուզ մի երկու բան առնելու, եթե չեմ  ալարում գնում եմ, բայց համ տու նգալու ճանապարհին էր, համ մեքենայի  պահակակետի պապաիկից  վարդեր էի ստացել, դա էլ ձեռքիս մտա խանութ, բոլորը ուշադրությունը   վարդերն էին :Love: ...ու էդպես  ինչքան էլ մտնում  եմ պապայի հետ բայց դե մեկա ես չեմ թողնի առանց *Մարտինիի~* դուրս գանք :Blush:  էդպես, ընթացքում մի քանի  եերեկոյանախառը  գնումներ  արեցինք, ու մի բան էլ ես  իմ կողմից գցեցի զամբյուղը, ինձանից ոգևորված տուն եկանք, :Love:  մամային ցույց տվեցի, երեխու նման` շոկոլադե կարագ էր, ժամանակին որ փոքր էի *Ռամա*  կարագանման հացին քսելու ուտելիք կար, ուշքս գնում էր, չգիտեմ էնքան անուշ հիշողություններ կան դրա հետ կապված, պապան  էլ  միշտ բերում էր, ու էսքան ժամանակ  դրա համը բերանումսա մնացել, ու սա, երբ ուտում  էի գոռացի `
- Ռամայի համն ունի~,- պապան մոտ  եկավ, ու.
- Էն թվերի  երեխայա  է, էն մութ ու ցուրտ ժամանակներին իր համար ամենահամով բանն էսա եղել, համն  էլ մնացելա բերանում....
- Հա~, բայց համովա պաա~պ... :Blush: 

Ու ես գոհ էի , որ գտա իրան, ոնց Լով իզը, որ շատերը լսելիս ուզում են, ու ապրում  էն ինչը  ես, երբ գտա, ու էդ ժամանակ հուսադրումա  էդ պահն ինձ, որ  ես  գիժ ու ցնդած չեմ, իմ նմանները էլի կան :Wink: ...  

*
էդպես ձեր Մեմե, գնամ ֆռանսերենս լուսավորեմ, շատ մնացի~ պականեր*

հ.գ` համ էլ նենց հաճելիյա  որ ինչքան ֆռանսիական երգ սիրում եմ, դասախոսս հաջորդ օրը բերումա ու մենք թարգմանում ենք ամեն բառը սովորելով :Love: ...էդպես~

----------

erexa (12.05.2013), unknown (12.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (12.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Չգիտեմ էլ ով ոնցց, բաց ես չեմ սիրում արդեն մեքենայով ման գալ, կամ ավելի կոնկրետ աշխատանքի գնալ, կամ որ օրինակ ֆռասերենիս դասախոսը պիտի իրա մեքենայով տանի~...միգուցե շատերը զարմանան, բայց ես չեմ  սիրում...
բացատրեմ ինչու?

իմ աշխատանքի գնալու ճանապարհը, էդ միակ ճանպարհնա, որտեղ ես մենակ եմ մտքերիս հետ, ես  լսում եմ ինձ, կամ երազում  եմ, կամ, ու էլի  կամ...էդպես լիքը~ պատճառ....
իսկ մնացածները կարծես խլեն դա ինձանից ,առանց այդ էլ կանգառին այնքան մոտ է իմ աշխատանքի տեղը, որ ես գոնե էդ ճանապարհին փորձում եմ երգ լսել, լինել իմ աշխարհում, իմ փոքր ու լուսավոր աշխարհում, վայելել  ամեն քայլս....
եսիմ..._

***

_էս երգի տպավորությունը սա էր....էս մտքերն էին ._


Ուզում եմ գժվեմ :Yahoo: , ցնդեմ, անէանամ էս աշխարհից մի քանի վայրկյանով երկիքներում թափառեմ ու հետ գամ էլի~ :Rolleyes: 

չեմ կարում.... :Dntknw:  :Yes:  







լավ գնացի, պականեր հարգանքներով ` ձեր Մեմե :Wink:  ուզում եմ բոլորդ ժպտաք, ովքեր կարդում կամ էլ չեն կարդում մտքերս....

----------

unknown (14.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ոնց բացատրեմ էն ուրախությունը ու էն փայլը, որ ամբողջ օրն ինձ հետ էր աշխատանքիս տեղը, :Ծաղիկ:  իսկ օրվա վերջում վարդերը ստացածս լռիվ օրս լրացրեցին :Love:  :Love:  :Love: ...
Չգիտեմ, էդքա~ն երջանկություն մեկ տեղ, էնքան ուրախ էի, ու կարևոր չէր, ես անցորդներին ժպիտ էի բաժանում, իսկ իրենք իմ բոյին վարդեին էին նայում, հրաշք էին :Rolleyes: ....

Ախր ամբողջ օրվա մեջ, հղիները, ուսանողները, որոնք միշտ գալիս են, ու որոնց դասերն եմ երբեմն ստուգում, ախր էնքան ջերմությամբ ու խոսքերով են պարուրում ինձ, անգամ ուսանողներից մեկը ասաց.
- Ինչքան հոգատար եք, պուպուշ....
Ես :Blush: 

Ու ամեն քայլիս մի լույսի հանդիպում էի, անգամ բժշկուհիս գովեստի խոսքեր ասեց
-Տեսնում եք մանկաբարձուհու պահվածքը ինչքան կարևորա,ինքը ներողություն խնդրեց հիվանդից, հիվանդը շոյվեց, տեսնում եք ինչքան ճիշտ պահվածքա.- ուսանողներն էլ ավելացրեցին.
- Ահա, ինքը էնքան բարիյա, հոգատարա, հղիների նկատմամբ, անընհատ հարցնումա որպիսությունը բոլորի....

Էհհհ :Blush: 

Էսքանի մեջ էնքան լավա, որ բոլորը, նու~ լավ 98 %-ը , թեկուզ սիրում են ինձ:

*Չգիտեմ, բայց վարդերս, կարծես ադրենալինս բարձրացնեյին, երբ աչքերս ընկնում էին ձեռքերիս....*

Այսքանը էս մեկ շաբաթվա համար լռիվ հերիք էր, ու էս լուսավորի շնորհիվ մոռացա, որ էնտեղ էդքան գործ էր արվել, ու  կողքից էլ  նկատելի է, բայց միևնույննա չեմ զլացել բարի լինել, լավը խոսել, ու էնքան լավա, որ մարդիկ կան տեսնում են դա, նկատում ու գնահատում են , որ էդքան էդքան  վազվոցի մեջ հազիվ հասցրեցի ամեն ինչը,  ախր մեկա  էս մարդկային սիրուն հատկանիշները ամենաթանկն են....

Ժպիտը դեմքիս ու աչքերումս տուն եկա.. :Yahoo: ..


* Հարգանքենրով ` Ձեր Մեմե*

----------

erexa (14.05.2013), laro (17.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (14.05.2013), unknown (15.05.2013), Այբ (15.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (14.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

Լավ երաժշտություն լսելը անքան հաճելի երևույթա, նամանավանդ գիշերով ու ականջակալներով....







Աշխարհից ու մտածմուքններից կտրված....

----------

unknown (16.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Վաաաաաաաաաաայ ես էս նոր էջին ոնց սիրեցի, ամեն գրառում անելիս թվում էր  վերջ չունի...
ոնց էի  սպասումմ

փաստորեն եկավ....


հ.գ`  Այ սենց ամեն  անգամ ամեն փոքր մանրուք կարա ինձ ուրախացնի~այ էսքան շաատ....*

----------

laro (17.05.2013), unknown (16.05.2013), Այբ (26.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

*
Գիշերվա մտքերիցս`*

Մեկ մեկ հոգնում եմ էսքան ուրախ ու պայծառ երևալուց....
էս երգը լսելիս միանգամից հետ եմ գնում մանկության հուշեր ու նաև տխրություն եմ զգում..ոչչ այն պատճառով որ մանկությունս տխուրա եղել բնավ, ուղղակի մեջը մի նոտա կա, մի պաուզա, հնչյունլ չգիտեմ ինչ, երգը ինքնին, որ տխրությունա բերում ինձ, մեկա մանկությունս էնքան հաճելիյա հիշել էս երգով...

հոգնել եմ , հանգստանալ եմ ուզում ժպիտից`  Боже Какой пустяк


հ.գ.գ` իհարկե սա այսօրվա մասին չի, բայց մեկա ես ապրել եմ, ու ուզում եմ օրագրիկ դու էլ իմանաս ինչա արթնացնում մեջս էս հրաշք երգը...:ռօլլ

----------

Smokie (18.05.2013), unknown (18.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_իրար հակասող երկու գրառում...դե հաշվի ենք առնում վերջում գրվածս հ.գ -ն և հ.գ.գ-ն....
և ի վերջո...


ես նենց երջանիկ եմ....ու ես էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ իմ կյանքը էսքան լուսավորա...
*որ ես շրջապատված եմ նույնքան լավ մարդկանցով , որոնց սիրտսա ուզում...
*չեմ ուզում երկաար բարակ ծամծմել, երջանիկ լինելու համար ինձ ընդհանրապես քիչ բանա պետք կյանքում, բայց երբ էդ քչին գումարվումա մի հատ էլ քիչ, ու մի հատ էլ ...արդեն դարձավ շատ...պարզ միտք էր, հասարակ, համաձայն եմ, բայց էս եմ ուզում ասել.,,.
*օրինակ կարա անձրևի կաթիլը ուրախացնի, էն որ վերևից գալիս ու ընկնումա հենց մազերիս, ու որ տարօրինակը էնա, որ ես համ անձրևանոցով իհարկե համեստի մեջ թիթիզանալ եմ սիրում, բռնել, համ `էլ թրջվել, զարմանալույա......
*ինձ կարա ուրախացնի իմ ֆրանսերենի դասերը, որոնցով ապրում ու շնչում եմ....
էս էլ իմ սրտից ծնված չգիտեմ էլ ինչ....սրանք այն երգերն են որոնք ես վաղուց սիրում եմ ու մենք միասին ենք թարգմանել ենք , որ ես իմանամ այն...




*կարա երժաշտությունը ժպիտ ու թեթևություն բերի ինձ...նամանավանդ երբ իմ անցնելու ճանապարհին ինձ հետա...
*իմ աշխատանքս....
*բալիկները որոնց ամեն օր եմ տեսնում...


ես երկար կթվեմ....բայց ծամծվումա է~...

ու ընդհանրապես պետքա մարդիկ, լսում եք, պետքա երազել, էդ ուժա տալիս, հավատացեք առաջ գնալու..._


ու սենց լիքըըը առիթներ, բայց նենց ուրախ եմ :Yahoo:  ...




*հրաշք բանա լավատեսությունը...* :Ծաղիկ: ` 

ինձ իմիջայլոց հենց այօսր ֆրանսերենիս դասախոսը ասեց  որ .

*- մեծ հարստությունա փոքր մանրուքը մեծ համարել, ու ուրախանալ դրա վրա, կարողանալ լավը տեսնել, էդ մանակական պարզություն ու մարքությունը լավա որ դու դեռ ունես, պետք է ուրախանալ, քչերն եմ հիմա էդպիսին.....*

----------

Smokie (18.05.2013), unknown (18.05.2013), Այբ (18.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Ես չեմ հիշի, էլ երբեք նրան, ով ինձ մոռացելա վաղուց....բայց կցանկանամ էն նույն բարին  ինչ մնացելա սրտումս մինչ հիմա ....
> 
> ես չեմ կորցրել քեզ, այլ դու ինձ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_էհ, աննոռմալ, բա էսի հիշել չի...ինչի պիտի գրեմ ու հիշեմ նորից նորից ու նորից...ինչի?

չգիտեմ, չեմ շարունակի, կարիք էլ չկա..._



Այսօրվա օրս էնքան ուրախա անցել ընտանիքիս հետ, որ չեմ էլ ուզում թանաքով կեղտոտել այն...
կիրակի օրով որոշել էինք երեկոյան մեկ այլ տեղ ճաշել, գորշ օր էր, ու սիրտս մի տեսակ թրթիռով զգում էր գալու էր, անձրևը գալու էր...ես գիժ եմ, իրա հիվանդ երկրպագուհին, ես իրա սեփական գիժն եմ ...
արդեն ճանապարհի կեսին էինք, սկսվեց, այգում էինք, փորձում էինք շրջանցել իբրև անձրևին, նենց էի ուրախացել, ոնց էի ուրախացել, որ թրջվում եմ, կապ չուներ հագս ինչ էր, մազերս, իմ հետ չգիտեմ էլ ինչա կատարվում էդ պահին :Yahoo: , անջատվել էի, ես հիվանդն եմ իրա, ես ցնդում եմ, անէանում, մենակ մարդկային կերպարսա ներկա լինում երկրի վրա, հոգիս չկա~...
հետ եկա, զգացի մենակ ես եմ ուրախանում   ընատնիքիցս, նենց հավես էր վազելը այգում, ծառերը մեկ օգնում էին, մեկ էլ թողնում որ թրջվենք...լավ էր տաքսի պետք է նստեյինք, բայց արդեն հասնում էինք, հետո արդեն շաատ ուժեղացավ, բայց արդեն ներսում էինք.....
...ներսից վայելում էի անձրևի գիժ կերպարը.... 


Ես քեզ էնքան շատ եմ սիրում....նամանավանդ, որ առանց անձրևանոց եմ լինում..ու ստիպված եմ թրջվել.... :Love:

----------

Smokie (20.05.2013), unknown (20.05.2013), Այբ (22.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

ուֆֆֆֆֆ...էս ինչա էէ....հերիքա, բոլա, էլ չեմ դիմանում, էս ամենը մեկ օրվա համար շատ շատաա, արդեն չի հերիքում օդը...

Վայ Աստված իմ ես ինչքան էներգիա եմ հավաքել այսօր  :Yahoo: , ես ինչքան ուրախ եմ հիմա, ինչքան մարդիկ են ինձ սիրում, ես էնքան հարուստ եմ հենց հիմաաա.....ձեզանով....



Շնորհաակալ եմ մարդիկ...Կ....ու մնացածները....

*Հ.Գ երանի ամբողջ կյանքս էսպես լուսավոր մնա~* :Blush:

----------

unknown (21.05.2013), Այբ (22.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

> էնքան դժվար արթնացա առավոտյան յոթնա անց կես էր, եթե շուտ ուրեմն էդ ժամնա իմը, գիտեյի ինչ օրա լինելու~
> արդեն կեսօր էր, սպառվել էի, ֆրաnսերես արդեն չորս ժամ էր մեր տանն էր....
>  հաց կերա...
> պատշգամբում նստել էի ռեստարտ լինելու~ ամպերին էի նայում....
> 
> պապան որ չասեց,- գնա քնի~, թեկուզ կես ժամով ես կհանեմ....
> -Հա?,- չնայած ուշ էր իննա անց էր, բայց քառասուն րոպեն էր իմը, կես ժամի փոխարեն....
> 
> հ.գ`
> ...




էս ամպերին նայելու պահի մասին.... :Rolleyes: 

ուրեմն էնքան հոգնած ու ջարդուփշուր էի :Unsure: , որ զգացի ինձ երեկոյան օդա պետք, ուժ չունեյի զբոսնելու, չնայած արտահայտվեցի, մեջս չպահեցի...դուրս եկա պատշգամբ` մի տեսակ նենց հեքիաթ եղանակ էր, ոչ մեկին նայելս չէր գալիս , ես էնքան էնքան մոտ էի ամպերին, չնայած ընդհամենը երրորդ հարկում ենք, բայց  :Dntknw: . ծիծեռնակները էնքան անուշ էին ծլվլում, երգ էր թվում հոգնած ու ամեն խոսակցություն առովոտվանից լսած ականջներիս, անընդհատ վերև էի բարձրացնում գլուխս , չէի դիմանում գերությանը, նենց սիրուն քուլաներ էին  :Kiss: , նկարները պատրաստ էին, ուղղակի ձեռքերիս վրա հալ չկար, պահ, լավ խաբում եմ, գլուխս  եմ գովում, ես նկարել սավսեմ չգիտեմ,  :LOL: իրոք շաատ ուժեղ էր հոգնածությունս, որ պապան խոսեցնի, ու ես ուժ չունենամ պատասխանելու~ :Shok: էս աբսուրդա իմ համար, որովհետև եթե պապասա, մենք իրար էներգիա ենք տալիս ենքան ենք ծիծաղում....
դեեե  մնացածն էլ գրել եմ...


ես ինքս ինձ բարձրացրել էի  ամպերի վրա~.....շատ սիրուն էր, նման մի բան





գնացի~...ուֆֆ....սենց բան չէր եղել հլը~
մեկա ես էլի ուժ ունեմ ժպտալու~   :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Smokie (24.05.2013), unknown (24.05.2013), Այբ (24.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_թող սարքածս լինի ավեի լավա անալի, քան աղի ու չուտելու~.......
 սենց գոնե աղ կանենք վրան...ինձ հույս եմ տալիս....`հա , իմ մոտ միշտ էլ սենցա, ես միշտ անալի եմ սարքում վախենալով աղի լինելուց, մտածելով ավելի լավա աղով հետո լռացնել, քան լինի աղի ու առանց փրկության...
մի օր կգա, որ առանց վախենալու ու աչքաչափով աղն էլ իրա տեղը կլինի~....


***

նստել եմ ու ֆրանսերն եմ պարապում, ու հիմա հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել, որ ես երգի բառերը ես գիտեմ ծայրից ծայր, նոր եմ սովորել, ճիշտա դեռ չեմ մարսել, պիտի տեքստը կարդամ, բայց....վերջապես, էն երգը, որը տխուր ժամանակ կարա սփոփի ու բարձրացնի մեկտեղ էլ երազանքներիս մոտ, ես այն հասկանում եմ...գնամ նորից շարունակեմ, անընդհատ միտքս էս կողմն էր, ուզում էի արտահայտվել....հիմա ականջներումս ու ամբողջ սենյակում սայա հնչում...
_






_հեքիաթ, չգիտեմ էլ էս հնչյունները ինչու են էդպես սիրտս ճմլում, կամ էլ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ են անում, բայց ես փոխվում եմ, էս լսելու ընթացքում փոխվում եմ, անէանում եմ...._




հ.գ` վերջապես տանը ինձ են սպասում, որ դուրս գանք տանից, արագ սովերմ , որ  :Rolleyes:  լավն են էլի էս շաբաթ օրերը~
հա~ մեկ էլ էսօր նենց հաճույք եմ ստացել, մամայի հետ պատշգամբում սուրճ խմելուց, որ հա ուզում եմ ասել, մեր տանը ամեն օր եթե մենք բոլորս տանն ենք, սրճելու արարողություն կա միասին, նենց եմ սիրում էդ պահը~
գնացի~

----------

erexa (25.05.2013), Smokie (26.05.2013), unknown (26.05.2013), Այբ (26.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Էս ալերգիաս արդեն ոչնչացնումա ինձ, ավելի շուտ աչքերս, ու ես ավելի  շատ մտածում եմ, որ գնացի աշխատանքի ինչքան մարդա անցնելու կողքովս ու նույն հարցա տալու._

_- Ինչա եղել, տխուր ես, տրամադրություն չունես, լացել ես. հիվանդ ես....._


աաաաաաաաաաաա~ :Fool:  պետքա տրամադրվել, պետքա ուժ հաավաքել, :Aggressive:  մնաց մի օր, բացատրելու համար, որ  աչքերս հանգստի կարիք ունեն...դժվար էլ շատերը հասկանան...երբ ուղղակի մարդիկ սովորում են տեսնել քեզ ամեն ինչը տեսքի մեջ, իհարկե համեստ տեսքի, ես շատը չեմ սիրում, դե շպար կամ կոսմետիկա փոքր ինչ պետքա, նայած տրամադրության, հետո երբ դա իսպառ բացակայում է, կամ շաատ թույլ է սկսում են նշածս ինձ համար շաատ տաղտկալի  հարցերը, կամ որոնց բոլորին չես կարող ժպիտով պատասխանել...

***


սա դեռ մի կողմ` էս տանը մնալը էս անգամ էս ինչ օգուտ ու թույլ ռելաքսային էր, ինչու թույլ ,որովհտև թեթև հպվող էր,  քանի օրա տանը չեմ, (նք) երեկոները, ամեն օր մի սրճարանում, չգիտեմ, միգուցե թույլա ինչ որ մեկի համար սա, բայց ինձ օրինակ մեեծ ուժա տալիս...
երեկ ընդհանրապես ուժ ու տրամադրություն էլ չկար դուրս գալու տանից, բայց  ինձ համար պիտի, որ դա ոգևորեր, չէի ուզում, ոչ տեսք կար, ոչինչ չկար, հավես, քայլելու,  մարդկանց աչքերին նայելու , բայց հրավիրված էինք թատրոն, իսկ ես շաատ եմ սիրում, երեկ չնաած միևնույնն էր, իսկ տանից դուրս գալուն պես ես վերափոխվեցի~...չորսով դրսում ճաշելը երբեմն երբեմն հաճելիյա~ հետո թատրոն, հետո էլի ուշ, երբ արդեն դրսում մութ էր` սրճարան, ու էնքան հետաքրքիրա էն փաստը, որ ես սիրում եմ թատրոն, այն ինձ համար կենդանի է քան ֆիլմ դիտելը, բայց երկրորդ կեսից   չեմ   դիմանում, ես մենակ էլ ընկերուհիների հետ եղել եմ, էլի  չեմ  մնում, ընտանիքով էլ նույնը, հետաքրքիրա չէ? :Think:  _երևի սա իմ գիրք կարդալու նման մի բան է, եթե կարճ է ես կընթերցեմ , այսինքն սիրում եմ նովելներ, երբ կա սկիզբ, զարգացող կարճ ընթացք, ու վերջ, իսկ երբ երկարում է ասենք նկարագրությունը, ծամծվում են բառերն ու կերպարները, ես ձանձրանում եմ....
երևի ընդհանուր կապ կա~_
երեկ մեկ էլ հաճելի էր, երբ մենք բարձրանում էինք աստիճաններով թատրոնի իսկ դաշնակարուհին, որին սիրում եմ,  :Love: նվագում էր հաճելի երաժշտություններ, օրինակ օ~շանզելիզե..և այլն....

մեկ էլ ասում եմ ինչ հավես գժությունա չէ, որ չի կարելի ուշ ուտել ասենք շատ ուժեղ քաղցր, դեե  ասենք թխվածքի կտոր, բայց դու այն վայելում ես սրճարանում, կամ էլ էն օրը զգացի, չտո տը նեխվատայետ, ու  արդեն ուզում էի քնեյի, արագ մոտեցա սառանարանին, ու ընդհամենը վեջին մի կտոր թխվածքը սառնարանում ձեռքը դրած դնչի տակ ինձ էր սպասում, ուֆ ու մուֆ անելով, գրկեցի ու~… :Kiss: ....էխ...հավեսա~ գիշերը մեկին տենց գժությունը~....
էդպես...
***

այսօր նորից ցերեկը սրճարան, ասում եմ կարողա սրճարանացավով եմ տառապում :Xeloq:  :LOL: ....հետո էլ ֆրանսերե~նս...հետո զգացի ուժասպառի պահերնա գալիս, ռեստատրի կարիքն էլ մոտենում էր, պատշգաամբ, դու կանչել էիր ինձ, արագ սնունդս մոտեցավ ինձ, հետո~....անջատվածի պես նստել էի պատշգամբում ու վայելում անձրևը...հայ հայ էր ուզում էր գար, ես էլ ասեցի.
- ըհը~ն, քիչ մնաաց, ուռա~ եկաաաաավ...մամ տաք շոկոլադ ունենք չէ? :Love: ,- արագ պատրաստեցի, աթոռս կար մնում էր ականջակալներս ու հրաշալի երաժշտությունը, որը տանում էր վեր,ու բաց թողնում  ծիծեռնակների կողքին...անգամ նկատեցի դիամցի շենքից զարմացած հայացքները բայց մեկ էր.... :Tongue: 


***

_եկեղեցի, կարոտել էի, իմ մոտ երբեմն երբեմն հոգևոր, իրական հոգևոր սնունդի կարիք զգացվում է, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ զգում եմ թարմանալ է պետք, ես ունեմ Աստծո հետ խոսելու ցանկություն, կարիք,  ես զգում եմ, որ պիտի գնամ, ու քանի շաբաթ էր հետաձգվում էր, ես նորից մտքում ներողություն էի խնդրում, որ չեմ գալիս...ու...նորից....երեկ հասցրեցինք, ընտանիքով, ես սիրում  եմ, երբ միասին ենք լինում, մենք փոքրուց ենք սովոր դրան, չորսով գնալ եկեղեցի, ամեն կիրակի, երբ պապայի ազատ օրն էր , նա վերջապես  տանն է, գնում էինք եկեղեցի, հետո նոր մի տեղ տանում էր պապան....հիմա էլ նույննա~ քիչ փոփոխություններով...._


 մնաց մի օր հանգստիս....
բայց լավա անցնու~մ...
_էհհ  կկարոտեմ ամեն մանրուքդ...._
հ.գ`
Սանտաֆե~` Հոո~վ :Tongue: ....





ի դեպ երեկ էս հնչյունների ներքո էնպես ուժեղ էի քնել ,որ չէի զգացել, որ երգը միացրած եմ թողել, հետո բնականաբար վեր թռնել, բլա բլա բլա~.......


գնացի հաջող մաջող....ուֆ..էս  ինչքան կարիք ունեիիի գրելու...՜

----------

unknown (27.05.2013), Այբ (09.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

Անգամ էս ուշ ժամին, ու  օրվանից էսքան  հոգնած, մեկա էս երգից հետո պարելս ոնցաաա գալիս... :Dance: 
ոնց կպարեյի, լավ մնա վաղը.. :Wink: 

_հ.գ` էն էլ էդ պմ-ից հետո Ան......._ :Yahoo:

----------

unknown (30.05.2013), Valentina (30.05.2013), Այբ (09.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

_կրկնվում եմ, բայց...




մեկ մեկ թվումա, որ ամպերը էնքան մոտ են, որ գլուխս բարձրացնեմ կխորասուզվեմ իմ իսկ ստեղծած երազանքների մեջ....
էնքան քիչա մնացել...
սիրտս թպրդալով զգումա էդ ամենը, ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչա լինում հետս, որ ամեն օր գիտակցում եմ էդ օրը գալույա...

քիչ մնաց մեզ, քիչ....

ես ապրում  եմ հիմա`  երազելով հետոն...սպասելով հետոյին..._

----------

unknown (04.06.2013), Այբ (09.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

Catherine Deneuve - Toi jamais`  դու երբեք...

_Ֆրանսերե~ն..ինչ խորն ես նտած մեջս, ինչքան նորբ ես հպվում հոգուս մեղեդուն...
հետաքրքիրա, երբ չէի սովորում, սիրում էի , հիմա սովորում  եմ, հասկանում,  սիրում եմ ուժգին տասնհինգ անգամ ավել, քան մինչ այդ էր, չգիտե՜մ...

հրաշք խոսքեր, հրաշք բառեր, որ ինչքան էլ ապրած չլինես այս ամենը, միևնույնն է, այն մինչև հոգուս խորքը մտնում է, փոթորկում  գրեթե ամեն ինչ, հետո հանդարտեցնում մեղեդիների շնորհիվ...օորովելս գալիսա~..._

Լավա, երբ այն, ինչը անում ես, հաճույքով ու մեծ սիրով ես անում....` սա ամեն ինչի մասին...

*****






....իսկ այսօր հաճելի էր, *մեր հինգամյակը նշելը,* երեխե~ք, ոնց էի կարոտել մեր ուրախությունները, մեր հետ կատարված էն ամենը, ինչը մանրուք էր ժամաանակին...

Սյուզ դու պատճառն էիր հավաքվելու~ Սիրոշոյի հետ կապված շփոթմուքնդ, Դա~վ, դու էլ հիշեցնո~ղը....

Դասարան, երբեմն էնքան հաճելիյա, ուշ ուշ հավաքվելը, կարոտով լի~... :Ծաղիկ: 
*այսօր վերջին զանգի դիսկը նայելու ու հնգամյակը նշելու օր էինք հայտարարել,* չնայած մեր վերջին զանգը Մայիսի 24 ին էր, բայց միևնույնն է այսօր ստացվեց հավաքվել իրար գլուխ, ու էնքա~ն հաճելի էր ու ուրախ...ով գիտի, էլ երբ կկարողանանք նշել այսպիսի մի օր էլ...
մտածում էինք միգուցե հավաքվենք էն ժաամանակ, երբ բոլորս էլ բալիկներ կունենաք.... *մնաց տասամյակին....ով գիտի~ ինչեր փոխված կլինեն...է~հ* :Blush: 


Ապրեք երեխեք մնաց ինձ համար էլ կազմեկերպեք, որ....
սպասում եմ...

----------

Smokie (02.06.2013), unknown (04.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

_երբեմն էն մութ ու լուռ գիշերով, երբ տանը բոլորը քնած են, տխրությունդ երազանքներով լցնելու համար,  նենց հավեսա նստել պատուհանի գոքի մոտ, ձեռքերդ դնել գոքին, ականջակալներում հրաշք երգ, ու նայել աստղազարդ երկնքին ` հուսալու, երազելու,  լաց լինելու, մտորելու ու նաև հեռուն պատկերացնելու համար...շատ էի հեռվացել...
բայց դեռ երազելս չեմ մոռացել...






իրոք լռություննը միակ բաննա, որտեղ սուտ չկա~..._




սիրում եմ....էս պա~հը...
քիչ մնաց, պատկերացրել եմ. ու սպասում եմ....չգիտեմ էլ արդեն ոնցա լինելու~....

----------

erexa (07.06.2013), Smokie (12.06.2013), unknown (10.06.2013), Այբ (09.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

Երեկ զարթուցիչս քանի անգամ արդեն գոռացել էր վրաս, արթնանալ չէր լինում, երևի շատ էի հոգնել նախորդ օրը, երևի.... ու էդպես տասնհինգ րոպեն մեկ նա զնգում էր, վերջապես վերկացա, գնում էի աշխատանքի, հասա մեր այգուն կից սրճարանին, որտեղով միշտ խուլի պես եմ անցնում, պատճառը` ականջակալներ..... էս անգամ _գրողի տարած_ ականջակալներ, քանի որ հանկարծ ոնց ստացվեց որ  ձայնը  կամացացրի, մեկ էլ լսեմ, այն  երգը, որը վաղուց հոգումս արխիվացրել էի, վաղուց մոռացել, որ սա մի աշխարհ էր իմ համար, մի երկու տարի առաջ.... լսում էի ու տանում էր....
ինչ ասեմ, կարոտել էի....
լավա որ հասցրի լսել...






****

հ.գ` անկախ ամեն ինչից....





> _հնությունը միշտ նստումա սրտիդ...
> _
> 
> _...մենք ապրում ենք ներկան ու ամեն րոպե դառնում անցյալ...
> ...բոլորս դառնում ենք անցյալ....
> 
> 
> կարոտում եմ...._

----------

unknown (10.06.2013), Այբ (09.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Նենց հովա դրսում` պատշարը նորից իր պատնա շարում, այգում լիքը մարդ ` հղիներ ամուսինների հետ, պուճուր բալիկներ մամաների ու պապաների հետ, բազում բազմատեսակ մեքենաների շարժ,  տարբեր տարբեր  հարևաններ պատգամբներում ,   թռչուններ երկնքում, ճվճվացող մի կին, որը փողոցներնա մաքրում, բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ լսում, մեկ էլ ես` պատշգամբում նստած վայելում եմ այս ամենը, իհարկե  ականջակալներումս իմ սիրելի երաժշտությունը...._


հ.գ` 
ինչիյա ինձ սենց տրամադրում գրելուս մեր պատշգամբը....

էհ...

----------

Valentina (10.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

Այսօր ինչու-ների  օրնա :Jpit: ...



Ինչու որ ախպերս տան կոնֆետից ուտումա, ինքը ուտումա, իսկ երբ ես եմ ուտում`  _քոքն եմ  տալիս_ :Xeloq: 
 :Sorry:  :Beee: 



հ.գ` համ ել ես եմ տան մեծ բալիկը :Jpit: 





Հ.Գ.Գ`
Նոր էջ :Yahoo:

----------

unknown (14.06.2013), Այբ (11.06.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, փոքր բալիկի շուրթերից դուրս եկած քեզ նվիրված ամեն խոքը ավելի մաքուրա հնչում, ավելի խորնա գնում, քան մնացածների~
> 
> 
> 
> թատրոն էի երեկ, ծանոթներիցս մեկի բալիկն էլ էր եկել,  ինչպես միշտ էդ բալիկի կողքին ես նստեցի~, խոսացնում էի, թատրոնը սկսվեց, ահակին անցել էր կեսն էր, մեկ էլ որ _չմոտեցավ, թաքուն ու թուշիկս պաչիկ արեց...._
> հալվել էի, չկայի~    ընթացքում էր, որ խոսքեր չէր ասում, անմեղ ու մաքուր` սիրտս ճմլվում էր....
> կարոտել էի բալիկի ինձ գրկելուն, ինձ սիրելուն...
> 
> 
> ...



*հավելում*.....


_Ոնց կասեր ընկերուհիս՝
– Հրեշտակների շուրթերով երեխաներն են խոսում...
Ապրես Ան....
ես հավատում եմ էդ խոսքերին, ես իմ ականջով եմ լսել դա, շատ խոսքեր, տարբեր բալիկներից, ու ես հիմա ափսոսում եմ, որ չգիտեմ էլ ոնց ու ինչպես, ոչ մեկ չկա, պուճուրիկ բալիկ, որ ես իրան ուժեեեեեեղ սիրեմ, գրկեմ, ու բաց չթողնեմ....
ինչ լավն եք դուք...լուսվոր մի կետ մեր այս աշխարհում...._

----------

unknown (16.06.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_ուզում եմ քնել, քունս չի տանում...
ուզում եմ լռել, լռելս չի գալիս...
ուզում եմ խոսել, չեմ կարողանում..
ուզում եմ պարել, ալարում եմ...
ուզում եմ երազել, գիշեր չի դեռ...
ուզում եմ ֆրանսս անեմ, ժամանակը չի...
ուզում եմ պատշգամբ դուրս գալ, այսօր չափաբաժինը շատա արդեն...


դրսում էլ նենց հաճելի քամիյա, երևի մեկ էլ ուզում եմ գնամ զբոսնելու, բայց ...


հ.գ
_
հետս ինչ որ բանա կատարվում, չեմ հասկանում...

----------

Smokie (19.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.06.2013), unknown (18.06.2013), Այբ (19.06.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_

Քանի օր կլինի մթնելուն պես լիալուսինա լինում երկնքում` ժպիտով, կաթնագույն ու մաքուր...
Հոգիս վաղուց կարոտել  էր էս իմ երազային տրամադրությանը ...
մի տեսակ աստղեր եմ ուզում երկինք ուղարկել, մի տեսակ ուզում եմ ժամերով, օրերով երկնքին նայել ու երազել...
էնքան լիքն եմ, մի տեսակ...

ժպտում եմ, որովհետև դեռ երազում եմ, որովհետև դեռ ուժ կա հավատալու, որ կգա~.....
չգիտեմ էլ ինչքան երազանքներ կան մտքումս, չեմ հաշվել, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, դրանք հատառհատ իրականանալու են, որովհետև ես հավատալով եմ դրանք պահել հոգուս խորքում..._







*մի մոռացեք, երբեմն երազանքներ պահել, օերից մի օր դրանք հաստատ կիրականան.....
Հարգանքներով Ձեր` Մեմե*

----------

Smokie (24.06.2013), unknown (24.06.2013), Այբ (24.06.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Վերևից նայում եմ թաց ու դատարկ  մայթերին, հեռվում ծածկի տակ կանգնած զույգերին, մտքում իմ ինչպես միշտ Արամ Ավագյանի - անձրևնա~, ամպերը  գոռգոռում են , կայծակա դրսում, բայց ես չեմ վախենում, ես ժպիտը դեմքիս շարունակում եմ հետևել կաթիլներիդ, սևով ներկված քո մայթերին, մթով պատված քո ամպերին...
....ես սպասել եմ քեզ...
հրաշքա իմ պատուհանից այն կողմ...

գժվում եմ բուրմքունիդ համար....
ես ընկա երազանքներիս գիրկը նորից, տարեք ինձ, թե չէ գժվում եմ քիչ քիչ...տապ~դուդապա~րուպա...
էս գիշեր չքնեցի երևի~
մի տեսակ խճճված են մտքերս, չգիտեմ էլ ինչա հետս կատարվում....
անձրև ինչքան շատ եմ քեզ սիրում..._ :Rolleyes: 



եկ անձրև դու, մայթերին ու սրտին իմ
ու ջջնջիր քո մաքուր հոգով վերքը իմ,
թափվում են կաթիլները մեր.... :Sulel: 



հ.գ` սխալներիս համար խնդրում եմ նկատի ունենալ, երկրորդ անգամն եմ գրում ::}: 

հ.գ.գ` գնամ նորից մեկնվեմ պատուհանիս ու տանեմ ինձ երազանքներիս մոտ...

----------

erexa (25.06.2013), unknown (25.06.2013), Այբ (25.06.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

*մի քանի օր առաջ, պիտի գնայի հյուր, բայց էնպիսի տուն, որ դպրոցական տարիքից մտել եմ, ու դուրս եկել, հա հա , դասնկերուհուս տուն, եղբայրը բալիկ էր ունեցել, խոսք էի տվել, որ պիտի գնամ տեսնելու~, գնացի, ու պիտի պուճուրին մի բան վերցնեի, գնացի առաջին անգամ մենակս փոքր բալիկի համար շոր ընտրելու~ 

........ստեղ պաուզա....եկել եմ ոգևորությունս պատմեմ, թե ինչ էր հետս կատարվում 
խանութում....

դուռը բաց արեցի, ու նոր ծնված բալիկի հոտը միանգամից մտավ ուղեղս, սիրտս, չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ հետս…ռօլլ , անգամ հուզմուքն կար մեջս, չգիտեմ ընկել էի էդ հագուստների մեջ, մեկը մեկից լավը, ու չգիտեյի էլ որը վերցնեի, ընտրությունս կատարեցի անգամ, մինչ զանգելս գիտեյի թե մոտ քանի  ամսեկանա, ու վերցրածս էնքան հավանեցին ու էնքան հարմար էր բալիկին, որ ես էլ էի ոգևորվել որ կարողացա~ ես գիտեյի էնքան դժվարա, բաց ախր էնքան հաճելի էր, որ էլ կոշիկ, էլ գոգնոց, ամեն մանրուք աչքիս երևում  էր ,ուզում   էի ամեն ինչ վերցնեյի~ տարվել էի....
մինչև ասօր ընկերուհիս դեռ հիշեցնում  է բալիկի շորիկի լավ լինելը, ու ես

հաճելիյա, որ տանը պուճուր կա, որով ապրում ես, ուրախանում, ու ինքնստինքյան գույներով է լցվում կյանքդ,,,,*



***

կապված էս ընկերհուս հետ , հենց ներս մտա չգիտեմ էլ որտեղից հիշեց կինոյի տիպի իմ հետ կատարված մի պատմություն, ու ես էսօր էլ  զարմացա ախր ինչիյա հետս միշտ գրեթե նման պատմություններ լինում, կինոյի նման....

անցնեմ պատմելուն չգիտեմ էլ էստեղ ասել եմ դա թե ոչ, բայց մի օր, որ դեռ ուսանող էի, դասի էի գնում, երևի առաջին կուսր էի, դեռ քիչ բան գիտեյի~, շփոթված էի շաատ, մետրոյից իջա, որ փոխեմ մյուսը, մի մետրոի մոտ էնքան մարդ կար, առավոտյան պիկ ժամն էր ութն անց կեսի, վազեցի մյուսից որ նստեմ, ուրեմն էդքան ժողովուրդը նստեց, Մերին մնաց խեղճ հայացքով կանգնած ու նայելով վարորդին թե վարորդի շատ էլ պետքն էր , արդեն լացս գալիս էր, հինգ րոպե էլ ուշանայի, արդեն լացելու էր...ու մեկ էլ մի տղա սուպերմենի հոգով ու երևի շորերով, չեմ էլ հիշում, ձեռքերով էդ բազմահազարանոց մինչև դռների բերանը լցված մարդկանց մեջից, բաց արեց դռները ու ասեց.
- արագ մժներս մտի, շուտ արա~...ես ներս մտա, ձեռքերի արանքից, որ պատմու մու ցույց եմ տալսի, բոլորը ծիծաղին չեն դիամնում, ձեռքերի արանքով միիի կերպ անցա, ու էնքան ամաչկոտ էի, որ անգամ մերսին քթիս տակ կամաց ասեց ի, ու վերջ  ...
որ հիշում եմ ամոթսելա գալիս ,որ էդքան անշնորք եմ եղել:foll, որ մեջքով էլ կանգնած մի կերպի վրա մնացի....


ինչ եմ ուզում  ասել, որ չհշեցներ ըներուհիս, երևի տենց բան էօսր չլներ հետս...  :Angry2: 

 աշխատանքի էի գնում, էնքան շոգ էր, որ որոշեցի խանութից ջուր վերցնել, մոտեցա խանութի սառանարանին, մեկ էլ զգում եմ բացում եմ դուռը, բայց չի լինում, ես շտապելուցս, էլի եմ ջղայանանում ու չարչարվում, հետո զգում եմ որ միգուցե սխալվել եմ, տեսնում եմ, որ հակառակ կողմից էի ուզում  բացել սլաքներով տեղից եմ բաց անել փորձում, նորից չի լինում :Angry2: , ես մեջս կատաղում եմ, ու մեկ էլ իմ հետևից շատ հանգիստ մի տղայա անցնում, հաաանգիստ բացա անում  այդ նույն սառանարանի դդուռը ու լուռ անցնում :Shok: ...անգամ շնորհակալությունս չի էլ լսում....

Հ.գ`  երևի հենց նույն տղանա լինում :LOL: ու ամբողջ աշխատանքիս գնալու ճանապարհին, իմ ծիծաղը դեմքիս ես քայլում եմ, որ ինչի էի տանջվում, էն կիններորում լինումա չէ? որ տանջվում են դուռը բաց անեն, ու մեկը հանգիստ բացա անում :Jpit: 

էդպես...լավ ուշա~, թե չէ էլի կխոսեյինք....գանցի օրագրիկ, ժպտա ու անուշ երազներ....

----------

Smokie (27.06.2013), unknown (27.06.2013), Այբ (27.06.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_տխուրա մի տեսակ...ամեն անգամ էդ օրը պատկերացնելով, ու հասնելով էդ օրվան, ես ինքսնտինքյան կարոտում ամեն մանրուք...
ես սպասել եմ սրան, դեռ էլի ունեմ սպաեսլու, բայց գիտեմ,  որ քիչա մնացել, գիտեմ, որ անգամ կիրականանա...բայց...
տհաճն ու հաճելին խառնվելա ներսումս իրար, չգիտեմ էլ հետս ինչա կատարվում, մենակ քեզ եմ կիսվում օրագրիկ, ոչ մեկ չգիտի ինչա ներսումս...
շնորհակալ եմ..շնորհակալ եմ նրանց, էն ընկերուհիներիս, որոնք ամեն մեկը   առանձին ինձ հետ խոսելիս, բոլորն ասում են էն նույն նախադասությունը, որը սրտիս էնքան սիրունա նստում....
ամենքդ իմ սրտի   ամենանվիրական անկյուններում ունեք ձեր ուրույն տեղը, ես էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ ունեցել ու ունեմ ձեզ, էնքան ուրախ եմ, ես հարուստ եմ ձեզանով...
խոսքս մի քանիսի մասինա, ովքեր մինչև հիմա անկախ ամեն ինչից կողքիս են...
ես էսօրվա օրից եմ ոգևորվել, ու հասկացել, ինչքան թանկ   եմ քեզ համար եղել, կամ....կհիշեմ, չեմ մոռանա....
ես միշտ հիշելու եմ նրանց, ովքեր եկել են, թեկուզ և անցել են կյանքիս մեջով ու հեռացել,  բայց թողել են իրենց հետքը, չիմանալով անգամ, որ հետո մի օր տխուր նստած կհիշեմ իրենց...
ամեն հուշ, մանրուք, ամենքիդ ինձ հիշեցնելույա, ամեն տեղ .....
չգիտեմ մեջս ինչա կատարվում, տակնուվրայա հոգիս......
ուրախ եմ, շաաաաաատ, անչափ շատ, որ կաք.......


ու վերջում, թրջվել եմ, հա, ինձ անձրևանոց էլ առաջարկեցին, տաքսին էլ կար, բայց իմ ուզելով ես եկա երթուղայինով ու չուզելով  այն ոչինչը, որ կպաշտապենր անձրևից....բարին էլ սայա իմ համար...


ինչքան կարևոր եք իմ համար...
Ա...ա, Կ...ծ, Ն...ե, Զ...ա, Լ...ս, Լ...լ, Ք....ս., Ն...,,,,,

Հոգոց եմ հանում խորը շունչ քաշում, աղոթում եմ, ու առաջ  գնում....
լավա լինելու , ես հաջողակ եմ....ինձ ասել են...Կ....
ես հավատում եմ....
_

----------

unknown (06.07.2013), Այբ (06.07.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Էս ինչ լավ վարդավառա, մարդ էլ առավոտյան աչքերը բացի ու չլմփ, ջրվի, հետո զգացի քչությունա անում, խնդրեցի մեծ քանակով ջրել, հա հա հենց տա~նը...պատշգամբում....
> նենց ուրախա դրսում, անծանոթ միջավայրա, բայց բալկոնից բալկոն  վերևից ներքև , ու թաքուն իմ աչքի առաջ  ջրեցին իրար, ուրախա ամենուրեք, մենք էստեղից  էին ծիծաղում, իրենք էնտեղից, հաճելիյա, իրոք մարդիկ միավորվում են էս օրը....
> քանի հոգի որպես անցորդ արդեն զրկվելա չոր տեղ գնալուց
> Հ.գ` ասա ծիծաղա, դու տանն ես, այ թե դու լինեիր իրենց տեղը....
> 
> նենց ուրախ եեեեեեմ, ոնց որ կյանք տված լինի էս ջուրը...
> բոլորիդ թող լինի էս ուրախությունը, շնորհավոր վարդավա~ռ ակումբցիներ ջաաաաաաան......


հա հա, ուզում եմ էստեղ էլ դնել, որովհետև բացի գրածներիցս կատաստրոֆիկ հետաքրքիր օր էր էս օրը....նենց սիրեցի էս տարվա ջրոցին, չնայած որ ամբողջ օրը տանն էի...կարևորը մեր տանը շատ մարդ կար, ու ուրախ էր....

էս էսպես, բաց նաև ուզում եմ կինոյի շարքերից էլի բան պատմել, որ էլի մենակ իմ հետ կարա լինի՜....




> ու վերջում, թրջվել եմ, հա, ինձ անձրևանոց էլ առաջարկեցին, տաքսին էլ կար, բայց իմ ուզելով ես եկա երթուղայինով ու չուզելով  այն ոչինչը, որ կպաշտապենր անձրևից....բարին էլ սայա իմ համար...


էս մյուս գրառումս, որը շատ ոգևորված գրել էի , չուզենալով պատմել էն տհաճ երթուղայինի մասին, որի մեջ մի կերպ ես տեղավորվում, ու շատ տհաճ մարդիկ տեսնելով որ տեղ չկա, մեկա բարձրանում են. :Bad: ..ու էդպես մի կերպ տուն հասա, էն շատ ուժեղ ու սաստիկ տգեղ անձրևին, որը մենակ գեղեցիկ էր տուն քայլելով գալու ճանապարհիս , արդեն հանգստացել էր երևի՜...
.ես եկել եմ տուն մտածելով ամեն բան նոռմալա, չորս , չէ այսօր էլ հետը, որ իբրև ես հիվանդ էի մնացել եմ տանը, հինգ օր տանն եմ, ու քանզի տանից դուրս չեմ եկել, ինձ իմ գումարը, իմ դրամապանակը պետք չի եկել...այսօր պետք եկավ....
-մաաաամ, չկա՜, - տանջվելուց հետո, ամեն տեղ փնտրելուց հետո, չկար,- տանից դուրս էինք գալիս, ու մտքամոլոր դուրս եկա , մտածելով- ու՞ր կլինի :Xeloq: ,- էդպես իմ միակ մտածմունքը քարտերս էին, որոնք պետքական էին, շատ, չնայած էլի վերականգնել կլիներ, բայց....քիչ  անց, զանգա գալիս.
-Բարև ձեզ, դուք Մերին եք,-
- Այո, 
- Ձեր քարտը մեզ մոտ բանկում է, դուք ե՞ք կորցրել,
- Ահաա, բայց ոչ մենակ դա, ես դրմապանակս էլ եմ կորցրել,-դե մտածում եմ, միգուցե գտնողը մյուսն էլ գիտի ուր է,
-  Ձեր քարտը ու սոց քարտը մեզ մոտ է, Տիգրան անունով մեկը փոխանցել է մեզ, իսկ դրամապանակը իր մոտ է մնացել, ես համարը կփոխանցեմ դուք մոտեցեք, ու վերցրեք....
- վայ, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ. ու զանգում եմ ոմն Տիգրանին, ասում եմ, որ ես եմ, որ նոր եմ հասկացել, որ կորցրել եմ,
- Հա, դուք էն ուժեղ անձրևի ժամանակ եք կորցրել, հենց երևի շտապել եք չեք նկատել, ու ես ուրախացած փոխանցում եմ պապայիս համարը ու ինքը վերցնումա, փոխարենը ոչինչ անգամ իսկ չուզելով պապայիս առաջարկից հետո՜....

Էնքան ուրախ էի, էնքան դրամապանակս հետաքրքիր չէր, ինչքան մի երկու նկար, քարտերս, մեկ էլ համարներ, որոնք վաղուց էդտեղ են.... :Love: 
ինչ լավա որ բարի ու լավ մարդիկ դեռ կան մեր Երևանում....

բա՜...այ սենց են լինու մերբեմն օրերս, արկածներով ու կյանքով լի՜...
գնացի, հաջող մաջողնե՜ր...
Ձեր Մեմե՜

----------

armen9494 (10.07.2013), Arpine (19.07.2013), erexa (20.07.2013), unknown (10.07.2013), Այբ (09.07.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Տեսնես ամեն ինչ էսպես է վերջանում, թե դեռ հույս կա~... 
մի տեսակ օդը չի հերիքում....թվումա ամեն ինչ իզուր էր... 
ամեն ինչ կոտրվելա...
խոսքերդ լսելուց հետո ` ամեն ինչ փոխվել էր աչքիս...
գոռալ ու փախնել էի ուզում, չէի կարող..._


հ.գ` էլ չեմ երազելու.... :Sad:

----------

Arpine (19.07.2013), unknown (15.07.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_ուժ ու ժամանակ պետք նորից վերականգվելու, նորից հավատալու ու երազելու նյութ գտնելու՜...
կոտրվելուց հետո էս ամենը էնքան դժվարա...
 ես պահում եմ իմ մեջ, չբարձրաձայնելով...
պետքա....նորից պետքա հետ գա էն Մերին, որին ես իմ մեջ գիտեմ...


....չնայած աստղերը քանի օրա օգնում են, հրաշքա կատարվում, երբ ես պատշգամբում եմ, որ երազող աչուկներով փորձում եմ բռնել երազս, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ ընկնումա մի աստղ, հրաշքի պես ժպիտ բերելով դեմքիս, ու մինչ կհասկանամ ինչա կատարվում, որ  իրոք երազ չէր, կամ կիսաքնած չէի,տրորու մեմ աչքերս,  նորից ընկնումա մյուսը ՝  ապացուցելու, որ կատարվելույա՜ ....


հավատում եմ, հավատալու եմ, կամաց եմ ասում, վախում եմ գոռալ, դեռ չեմ երազում, դեռ երազս բարձրաձայն չեմ ասի, ուժ չկա,   որովհետև կոտրվելա մեջս ինչ որ փոքր կտոր.... ես ուժ կգտնեմ, երևի քիչ մնաց...._

----------

unknown (19.07.2013), Այբ (20.07.2013), Նարե91 (20.07.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (20.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ետ եմ գնացել երեեխեեեեք....

ժամանակին մամաների հետ սերիալներ էինք նայում, ու  հիշել եմ մի սերիալ, որի մեջ հնչող երգերը մի տեսակ մեջդ ամեն ինչ էին շարժում, ու ավելի շատ պարելու անհագ ցանկություն,  :Dance:   այսօր փնտրեցի ,որ երգերը գտնեմ, ֆիլմը հիշում էի տանգոյի հետ կապված էր, տղայի անունն էլ Տանգո էր, ու էդպես շատ չտանջվեցի, գտա՜...հետ գնացի՜....


իրանք էին....
էդ ժամանակ , չգիտեմ էլ մի ընթացք էր, երբ հաճույքով նայում էինք ամեն նոր սերիալը, որը սկսվում էր, իսկ առաջինը, դե բոլորիս կողմից շատ հայտնի Դիկիյ Անգելն էր, որը իմ տարիքի յուրաքանչյուր աղջիկ կհիշի, մենք տարված էինք Նատալիա Օռերիայի նկարներով :Love: ֆանատիզմ էր, ինչ էր. անգամ մի ժամանակ էլի ասել եմ օրագրիկումս, որ հավաքում էինք մամայի հետ նկարները ու փակցնում տետրի, իր իսկ տետրի մեջ, նենց հաճույք էր, ու ամեն նկարը գնում էինք խանութներում ստանում էին, ամեն դուսր եկած նորը ունեյի, քրոջս հետ կարծես մրցում լիներ ում նկարի մեջ էր Նատալիան սիրուն, հարյուր էր էդ թղթի կտորը, բայց մի այլ կարգի հաճույք.... 

մինչ հիմա էդ տետրս պահել եմ, հիմա հիշել եմ էս սերիալը, ու երգերի փնտրտուքները հաճույք պատճառեցին ինչպես մի ժամանակ...


 ուրիշ էր մի ժամանակ, հիմա էդ ամենը չկա, մի տեսակ տհաճա անգամ թարգմանություննների ձայները լսել, չի լինում, չի ստացվում, :Bad:  իհարկե վերջին նայածս սերիալը ուսանող ժամանակ էր, դերասանին հավանել էի, ու նաև սյուժեն, իհարկե տատիկս մինչև հիմա նայում էր, ու ստիպված նայելուցս սկսեցի սա էլ սիրել ու հետևել, որոշ ժամանակ անց էլ եղբայրս միացավ, :Shok:  զարմացել էի, հետո էլ իմացա, որ Ամերիկայում գտնվող տատիկս նույնպես նայում է, տղայի համար :Hands Up: 
բայց մեկա հները մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ, որ թեկուզ փոքր բայց երազանքով էինք նայում...

----------

unknown (21.07.2013), Նարե91 (23.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ալբուշի <հրաշքներին չեմ հավատում> օրագրիկը տեսա, ու հասկացա, որ պետք չի, պետք չի զրկել ինքդ քեզ հրաշքին հավատալու կարողությունից չգիտեմ էլ ես վերականգնվել եմ դրա համար , թե ոչ, բայց ջանալու եմ, ինչքան ուժ կա մեջս, թեկուզ էն ամանփոքր  կաթիլից, եթե   դեռ մնացելա, հավաքելու եմ ու վեր բարձրացնեմ՝ նոր հրաշքներին սպասելու համար...

կիսվել էի ուզում, ուղղակի, հենց էնպես...




երանի ծովը էդքան մոտ լիներ, անցյալ բոլոր տարիներին սպասումով էինք լցված արդեն լինում էս օրերին, էս տարի չկա, էս տարի շաաաաաատ ուրիշա.....
 երբ ես գալու՜, երբա իրականանալու՜ էն մեծ երազանքս....
արդեն չգիտեմ էլ որնա ճիշտ, ինքս խճճվել եմ, ու չգիտեմ էլ որնա սիրտս իսկապես ուզում... :Sorry:  :Sad:

----------

erexa (22.07.2013), unknown (21.07.2013), Այբ (21.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

> վաղուց ցեց ընկածի պես ինչ որ փոփոխություն էի ուզում արտաքինիս հետ, ավելի շատ մազերիս, շատ ուժեղ ուզում էի գնալ կարճացնելու, բայց եղբորս աչքերում տեսնելով <չէ> բառը ու նաև արտահայտվելը, որ <ես սենց եմ սիրում> մի տեսակ ուրիշ ուժ էր մեջս մտնում փոշմանելու համար, ու էդպես մի քանի ամիս շարունակ մտքում անկապ ու տարատեսակ մտքերից հետո, որոշեցի....
>  նենց հաճույքա՜, որ փոխվում ես՝ թողնելով քո բնական տեսքը քիչ մը փոփոխությամբ...
> ինչ զգացումա՜....ուխխխ....
> 
> հ.գ՝



_հ.գ.գ՝ ասում եմ մեկ մեկ <նույնություն> կոչվածը կարա էնքան խեղդող լինի, որ քիչա մնում վազես ու բալկոնից ուղիղ ներքև՜..._ :Blush: 


_
<ես գիժ եմ, ինձ ամեն ինչ կարելիա >  շարքերից...._

----------

unknown (21.07.2013), Այբ (21.07.2013), Նարե91 (22.07.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_չգիտեմ էլ ինչու հասունացելա էն պահը, որ ամեն առավոտ արթանում եմ ու ասում լավ էլի՜, էլի գործի եմ...

հ.գ՝ մի տարին լռացելա արդեն, բայց ես սենց չէի պատեկրացնում, ես գիտեյի մինչև վերջ, որը էլի շուտ էր գալու ես հաճույքով եմ գնալու, թռնելու եմ գործի՜...
ինչի փչացավ ամեն ինչ...
անգամ ճանապարհը չի ուրախացնում, շոգը ու թանկացումներն էլ ուղեղսս հարդուկում են արդեն...
չեմ բողոքում, այն ինչ մետրոյին փնովում էի հոգնել  էի  արդեն, որոշ ժամանակ անցավ, ես արդեն կարոտեցի ՝ երթուղայինների կատաստրոֆիկ փակ ու անշունչ երթևեկությունից հոգնած, որոշեցի դիմել մետրոյին, ես հանգիստ եմ, բայց մեկա ազգս...
չգիտեմ, դժվար ու մութ շրջանա մոտս, մի տեսակ ուժս չի հերիքում...ժպտալու առիթն էլ քիչա, էլ չկա՜...
հոգնեցի՜...


հ.գ՝ արձակուրդ եմ ուզու՜մ...

հ.գ.գ՝ արձակուրդս էս ամսվա 22-ից էր, իսկ ես գնում եմ աշխատանքի բոլորովին թքած ուեննալով իր վրա՜..._

----------

erexa (23.07.2013), unknown (23.07.2013), Այբ (23.07.2013), Նարե91 (23.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Քանի ժամանակ կա մի քիչ շատախոսեմ, հետո էլ չեմ հասցնի՜




երեկ, հրաշք էր, երկինքը գիշերվա մեկին նենց լուրթ կապույտ էր, զարմանք էի ապրում, լուսինը նենց էր շողում, ուզում էի մնալ պատշգամբում ու ամբողջ գիշեր թեկուզ չքնել...
մի տեսակ ժամերով ուզում  էի  երազել, երազել էլի ու էլի՜....
հա, ես նույն գիժն եմ մնացել, ուղղակի ժամանակը մեկ մեկ փորձումա ուժեղ դաղել, իջեցնելով ամպերից ներքև, բայց չի ստացվի՜, ես էնքան եմ երազելու, մինչև հատ առ հատ իարականան երազանքներս մինչ ամենածայրը՜....
պատուհանից թաքուն նայում էի, վարագույրը կիսաբաց էր, մի քանի լույսեր էին միայն վառվում, ամեն ինչ էնքան սիրուն էր. ես երկար մնացի դեռ պատուհանի մոտ հիանալու, երազելու, հավաքելու էն փշրված կտորերը , որոնք դեռ մնացել են մեջս...
հրաշք էր երեկ իմ երկնքում....եթե էս երազելս մեջս կոտրվի, հաստատ ես էլ չեմ շնչի՜
էդ ինձ օգնումա ապրելու առաջ շարժվելու, նոր նպատակ դնելու ու առաջ գնալու...
դեռ փորձում եմ դիմանալ..._

----------

unknown (23.07.2013), Նարե91 (27.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_նորից մութը ընկավ, իր հետ բերելով խեղդող ու պաղ նույնությունը...
հոգնել եմ...
խեղդվում եմ էս միապաղաղույթունից....ամեն օր նույնը, նունը էլի ու էլի՜....
ինչիյա էսքան դաժան...քնել չեմ ուզում , արթնանալ նույնպես, միօրինակությւնը էսքան ծանրա նստում սրտիս...
ուզում եմ ամեն օրս լի լինի գոււյներո՜վ....
գնալով օդս պակասումա .._

----------

unknown (27.07.2013), Vardik! (26.08.2013), Նարե91 (30.07.2013), Նիկեա (30.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

նորից կստացվի երազել...


_մտածում էի ինչ գրեմ, որովհետև էնքան վատն էր առավոտս, այսինքն ուրախ եմ արթնացել, երազանքով աչքերով, ինքս ինձ տրամադրել էի իջնել վազելու, բայց քանի կա մենակ տանը քնելը, ինչ վազել, արթնացա որ հանգիստ գործ անեմ, էն էլ ինչ հանգիստ, ընկերուհիս զանգեց, <գալիս եմ, կընդունես?> , ու շարունակությունը չեմ ուզում պատմել, որովհետև նեռվայնացած դեմքս, ու վիճակս հիշել չեմ ուզում,  համ քեզ մեղադրում եմ, համ չէ՜, ես էլ չգիտեմ, ու ապուշ ու աննպատակ օրս լցնելու համար  տատիենց տունը դարձավ ուրախ միջավայր, հետո սկսեցի ձանձրանալ, ու տուն եկա, մի տեսակ շնչելս եկավ, ու էլի ձանձրույթ ,որից գժվում եմ...
հիմա տանն եմ, բայց մի երաժշտությունով օրս նենց լուսավորվեց, որ ցանկությունս կիսվելու, իր հետ ծաղկեց մեջս ու գրեցի՜.....
կապ չունի ոնց, կիսատ, պռատ, խուճուճ կամ անհասկանալի եմ գրել ...
ես ուզում էի...
սիրտս կիսվել կուզեր..._


_հ.գ. ՝ ասում են, որ երգը կարող է կախվածության մեջ գցել մարդուն այնքան, ինչքան թմրանութերը ....
հ.գ.գ՝ էս էլ ասեմ խի եմ գնալով գժվում...._


*հիշեցում*՝ կարդալիս միացրեք երգը, որի ներքո ես արտահայտել  եմ մտքերս, ու հանձնել օրագրիկիս էջերին :Wink: ...որ հաճելի լինի՜ և ձեզ 
Հարգանքներով Ձեր Մեմե՝ Մերի...

----------

unknown (28.07.2013), Նարե91 (30.07.2013), Նիկեա (30.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Չգիտեմ առավոտյան մեջս այսօր ովա արթնացել ինձ հետ հավասար,  բայց միտքս ու ես իմ ներսում  ամբողջությամբ  փոխվել եմ, միգուցե մենակ այսօրվա մասինա խոսքը, բայց չեմ կարծում...
կյանքում հանգամանքները իսկապես ստիպում են փոխվել, հեռվում թողնելով երազանքը, ու նայել կյանքին ռեալիստի աչքերով, այլ ոչ վարդագույն ակնոցավորի...
չգիտեմ էլ մեջս ես եմ խոսում, թե մեկը կա, որ խանգարումա էն Մերիին խոսել, բայց...
ես կհարմարվեմ, ես նորից կհարմարվեմ նրան, ինչը պիտի լինի հետո...միգուցե դժվարա, միգուցե շաաաաաաաատ դժվարա լինելու, բայց եթե էդ դժվարը լուսվորինա տանելու, ես կարամ, մենակ էդ լուսավորին հասնելու համար...
տխուր չեմ, կոտրված նույնպես, բայց այսօր ու հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ պետք չի կախվել նրանից ինչը էդքան սիրում ես...
սկսել եմ գիտակցել, ու ես կհասնեմ դրան, որ հաղթահարեմ մեջս էն, ինչը մինչև էսօր կար ու կրծում էր ներսից հոգիս ու զգացմուքներս...չէ՜, չէ՜ սիրահարված չեմ, էս լրիվ ուրիշա, էս ավելի լուրջա, էս ավելի մեծ հարցա...
ես կգնամ երազանքիս ընդհառաջ, չնայած վաղուց չի լինում էլ երազանք պահել...
ինչ լինելույա թող լինի, ես համաձայն եմ, մեկա ուզեմ թե ոչ, կլինի էն, ինչը գրվածա վերևում, կամ ճակատիս..._


*Ես ժպտում եմ, ու սլանում առաջ....*

----------

unknown (30.07.2013), Նարե91 (30.07.2013), Նիկեա (30.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

_ում են պետք երազանքներս, որոնք չեն կատարվելու գոնե մի օր...
ում են պետք հույսերս, որոն մնալու են խամրած ու անգույն..
ում են պետք խոսքերս , հավատս, էս երկինքն աստղազարդ, որ մնալու է էսպես անթարթ..._

*
ինձ են պետք, հենց ինձ, որ ապրեմ, ես սովոր եմ, ես մենակ էդպես գիտեմ շնչել, ապրել, հավատալ....*


դժվարա կորցնել  տարիներով կուտակած հավատը  րոպեների, չէ վայրկյանների ընթացքում, ու հետո հավաքել այն բռիդ մեջ, ինչպես  կոտրված ապակու մանր բեկորներ...


էն օրը տխուր էի, խոսում էինք ընկերուհուս հետ, ասեցի էլ չեմ երազելու, էլ չեմ խոսելու, չեմ հավատալու...ասեց.
- Մեր. կանցնի մի քանի օր նորից կսկսես հավատալ, երազել, սպասել...դու չես փոխվել, չես կարող...

_Ա-ն գիտես , նորից կրկնվումա ամեն ինչ, վերքերը լավանում են, ես նորից նայում եմ երկինքին մութ, գլխավերևում իմ գտնում էն աստղը, որը ինչքան էլ կոտրված ու փշուր փշուր եղած լինեմ, ինքը հեռվից փայլումա, ժպտում ու թարթումա աչուկները...
ես հավատում եմ...
_

քո շնորհիվ...

----------

unknown (14.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2013), Նիկեա (01.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_օրագրիկ եկել եմ կիսվելու...սրտով....

շաաաատ վիրավորված եմ, էս պահվածքը իմը չի, էս ամենը սրտովս չի, բայց էլ չեմ կարում , ես կեղծ մարդ չեմ, ես չեմ կարող դիմակ հագնել էնտեղ, որտեղ ես պարզ եմ եղել միշտ....
եթե կողքս չէիր, ինչի? հայտնվեցիր, ինչի եկար, որ նորից փշրես մեջս էն , ինչը փորձել եմ նորից լուսավորել, 5տարվա մթությունից հետո...
ուզում եմ ասել, լավ չի, որ  ես էսքան բաց սիրտ ունեմ, կամեցող եմ......հա հա..... լուրջ եմ ասում, նստում են գլխիդ...
զզվել եմ արդեն, ու ախր ինձ իմ ուժը , էդ չեղած ուժը, թույլ չի տալիս ,որ կոպտեմ, ասեմ,  որ էդ իմ ապրելաոճի մեջ չի, էն էլ էն մարդու համար ես փոխեմ ինձ, ով մեկ անգամ արդեն աչքիցս ընկելա......
հազիվ կարկատելեմ էդ տեղը, ու հիմա նորից ու նորից իրան գցումա էդ տեղից...
ես էլ էն հին Մերին չեմ, որ հավատամ քեզ....
ես էլ էն հին դպրոցական Մերին չեմ, որ ինչ ասես, ես հավատամ, որ դառնամ նույնը, ամեն ինչով ոնց կաի, ու ինձ տեղն էր էս ամենը, տեղն էր, որ ուշքի գաի...
չեմ ուզում, էլ քո հետ շփվել, քեզ ընկերուհի համարել չեմ ուզում, տհաճա ամեն ինչը քո....
չգիտեմ դու խոսալուցս հասկանում ես ինձ ,թե ոչ, բայց էլ հերիքա...
 ինձ համար էդ մանկական ու մաքուր հուշերը մնան  էդպես մաքուր ու լուսավոր, ու  թող մնա, այնպես ինչպես կա, ու  էլ մի փչացրա ամեն բան, ես մեկ անգամ էդ ցավը արդեն տարել եմ, երկրոդին պատրաստ չեմ, ու արդեն քեզ ճանաչում եմ...
մի արա.....
դու սա դժվար էլ կարդաս, բայց.....


միևնույննա, եթե ինչ որ մեկը վիրավորումա քեզ, տարիներ հետո ինքը էդ բացը չի լրացնի ու նույն հինը չի կրկնվի էլ երբեք..._

հանգստացավ սիրտս......

----------

erexa (07.08.2013), unknown (14.08.2013), Vardik! (26.08.2013), Նարե91 (06.08.2013), Նիկեա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_երբեմն շրջակա միջավայրում լինում են առիթներ, դեպքեր , կամ ուղղակի մարդիկ, առարկաներ, որոնց շնորհիվ ուզում ես երազել, մոռանալով ներկան, ու նրա մեջ պարունակվող ամեն ինչ...
ամեն երեկո, նու համարյա. պատշգամբից երազանքներ եմ անթիվ անհամար երկինք ուղարկում, հույսս պահելով՝ միգուցե կատարվեն...

երազելը մեկ մեկ էնքան ուժա տալիս, մեկ մեկ էլ խելագարության աստիճանի կարա հեռու տանի. դու իրականությունից հետագայում պահանջես երազածդ ցնդաբանությունը, որը պատկերացրել ես ու չես հասել....

պարադոքս..._

----------

unknown (14.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_կներես թանկս, վաղուց չէի եկել, անգամ հեռվացել էինք, բայց եկա...
խորության ու թռիչքի կարիք ունեմ...
երազելու ու հեռվանալու կարիք ունեմ...


Գիտես, երեկ շատ կարևոր օր էր, էս տարին նենց փոփոխական էր իմ համար, նենց մեծ փոփոխությունների տարի էր, դեռ չի ավարտվել ու գիտեմ դեռ էլի մեծամեծ փոփոխություններ կան, դեռ շատ ուժա պետք, կա ինձ թվումա, մենք կարող ենք...
երեկ, չեմ մանրանա ինչ օր էր , բաց մի կարևոր բան նորից կորցրեցի, ու հասկացա, որ պետք չի էդքան մոտեցնել սրտին, որ ջերմությամբ տարվես, մոռանալով շուրրջ բոլորը ամեն ինչ...գիտեմ, գիտեմ, դեռ ավելի լուսավոր օրեր կգան, միգուցե բարին էլ սայա, հենց էսպես պիտի լիներ, ու միգուցե դեռ ավելի լուսավոր ժպիտա ինձ սպասվում, միևնույննա ես կգտնեմ էլի նոր լուսավոր կետ ուրախանալու, թեկուզ այն ուշ գա....
չգիտեմ, ես էլ չգիտեմ, բայց սպասում եմ ...._


_երազելու տրամադրություն կար բայց մտքերս կիսատ մնաց, իսկ էս տողերս կտեղադրեմ, շարունակելիի հույսով..._

հ.գ՝ մտքերս խառն  էին, բաց կիսվել պետք էր...ինչ աշխատանքային օր էր էսօր...

----------

armen9494 (13.08.2013), unknown (14.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013), Նիկեա (14.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

մազ կտրելը լավ բանա, մի տեսակ թեթևանում ես, համ էլ թարմացնում ես տեսքդ...
ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, կտրել եմ, ես չէ, բայց մեկա ով էլ տեսնի չի հասկանա, որովհետև էլի երկարա, ու չի երևում...
բայց մեկ մեկ նենց գիժ մտադրությունա գալիս ՝ շատ ուժեղ կարճ կտրելու...
բայց որ բոլորի մեջից մենակ ախպերսա ասում.
- Չկտրե՛ս,  ես երկար եմ սիրում, ես :Love: 
ես էլ մեկ մեկ ջղաանցնելու համար ասում եմ մեկա կտրելու եմ, էլ արդեն որ ուսերնա թոթվում, արդեն նեղվում եմ...
երևի որ հեռու լինեմ էստեղից էդ ժամաանակ կփորձեմ, որ ոչ մեկ ծանր չտանի... :Yes: 

եսիմ, լավ փոփոխությունա... :Dntknw:

----------

Smokie (16.08.2013), unknown (14.08.2013), Այբ (15.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.08.2013), Նարե91 (14.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

> երեկ էի ուզում ասեյի՜, էն էլ ակումբը էլի չէր բացում, այսօր կդնեմ էստեղ...
> 
> էլի պատշգամբային...
> 
> _գլուխս վեր բարձրացրի ....
> ամեն մարդ իր գլխավերևում ունի իր աստղը, այն փայլում ու շողշողում է երկար, այնքան երկար, որքան կարող ես, ու ուժ ունես հավատալու՜...
> այն հրեշտակի պես մի էակ է, ինքն էլ իր ուժով ու թռիչքով իրական....
> իսկ երբ հավատդ լուսավորվում է ու իրականանում, դրանից նոր ուժ ես հավաքում նորից մեկ այլ ուղիին ձգտելու, հավատալու նպատակիդ դեմ հանդիման դուրս գալու՜...
> ես կգամ, ուր էլ լինես չես փախչի.....ես կգամ..._
> ...


հ.գ.գ՝ 
հետաքրքիրա , :Xeloq:  որ ես անկապում եմ գրառում անում, ես հակիրճ ու մտածված եմ գրում, իսկ երբ ինձ մոտ, մոռանում եմ չափ ու սահման...
ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, մեկ մեկ հաճելիյա էսպես հակիրճ կարդալը...

թող էս գրառումս էլ չկորի....երբեմն անկապում գրածներս ավելի եմ սիրում...


***

_բայց այսօր ուրիշ բանի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել, Նարե-ի անկապի գրառումը մտածելու տեղիք տվեց, մեկ մեկ շատ խորը գրառումներա անում, որի շնորհիվ ուզում ես հասկանալ, խորանալ դրա շուրջ....
ու տեսնես ինչքան եմ փոխվել ես իսկապես, կան արդյոք հատկանշական փոփոխություններ, կամ բնավորությանս  մեջ, որոնք եղել են, ու հիմա չկան...
ինքս միգուցե խճճված եմ հիմա, բայց այն, որ տարիներ առաջ նեղացկոտ էի ու հիմա էլ, էդ նույննա ու չի փոփոխվի, չնայած ով գիտի, իսկ այ այն, որ ինչ որ մի բան անում էի, ու չեմ անի՜.....օօօօ՜....
ամենքս էլ ամեն սխալից փոխվելու տեղ ունենք, բայց այ արդյոք կնդունենք մեր սխալը ու կփոխվենք, դա դեռ հարց է...
ինձ համար դժվարա ընդունել մի սխալ, որը անմտածված եմ արել, չհասկանալով, բայց չուզենալով վիրավորել ու նեղացնել...
ուզում եմ փոխվել, աճել այնքան ինչքան պիտի դառնամ, ու փոխվել այնքան ինչքան դեռ տեղ կա, հասունանալու ու խորը դատելու, խոսելուց առաջ ծանր ու թեթև անելու...
պետքա..ու..կստացվի....
առաջա պետք գնալ, ու ոչ թե չապրել ներկայով, այլ ներկայում մեկտեղ ապրելով՝ տեսնել ու հասկանալ այն, ինչը չպիտի լինի հետո..._

հ.գ.գ.գ՝ Նար ապրես , խորանալ պետք էր, ծանր ու թեթև անել նույնպես...
թեթևացա....արժեր...

----------

unknown (19.08.2013), Նարե91 (19.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_հաճելի ու կարոտած  փշաքղավածությունա ցրտի ու անձրևի հետ կապված...
մի տեսակ կարոտել էի էս ցրտին, իմ անձրևի օդին, էն տաք ասֆալտի թրջվելուն , որ թոդ օդը բարձանումա վերև, խեղդում, բայց հետո գլուխդ վեր ես բարձրացնում, ու զգում, որ նորից կգա, ամպերը կուտակվում են, ծածկում լուրթ երկինքը, ու նորից անձրև գալիս, սառնամանքիը մտնումա մարմինդ, ոսկորներիդ մեջ....
հաճելիյա,....վայելում եմ...
_

----------

erexa (21.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (19.08.2013), Smokie (20.08.2013), unknown (19.08.2013), Նարե91 (19.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_չկաաա, ավելի մեծ երջանկություն քան հավաքել երգեր ծովի երկար ու սիրելի ճանապարհին  լսելու հաաաամար...
արդեն կամաց կամաց տրամադրվում եմ...
հա էս անգամ ուշացած, բայց մեկա , անսպասելին հաճելի էր...


լուռ եմ, էմոցիաներս չնայած ինձ ուտում են, բայց երկար չեմ խոսի, գնամ դիրքավորվեմ, համ լսեմ, համ պատկերացնեմ, կարոտեմ, տրամադրվեմ, որ...քիչ մնաց..._





 :Yahoo: _ինքը սպասումաա ինձ...
վերջապես կհանգստանամ.....

գնում եմ մեկնվելու ծովի ալիքներին, ավազին ու տաք արևին...
գնում եմ հիանալու ամեն օրվա մայրամուտով, որը աչքերիս յուրահատուկ փայլ էր հաղորդում...
գնում եմ, որ հիանամ լուսնի կաթնագույնով, որը արտացոլվում  էր ծովի փափուկ հարթության վրա...
գնում եմ , որ հետ գամ....

մի տեսակ հոգիսա կարոտել էս ամենին..._








_
ու ետ կգամ առանց փնթփնթալու, որ ես չհագստացա էս տարի, ու կսպասեմ կյանքիս մեկ այլ մեծ ու լուսավոր շրջապտույտին...


***




հ.գ՝ ամեն տարի նման գրառում անում էի Օգոստոսի սկզբին, ստանալով բարի ճանապարհային  վարկանիշներ, ու ծաղկեփնջերը սրտումս պահած  ճանապարհ էինք ընկնում գիշերով, իմ սիրելի գիշերով ....
ու  ես ամեն տարի գնալիս ինքս իմ մեջ հավատում էի , որ հաջորդող մյուս տարի կկրկնվի, բայց էս տարի անգամ հույս չունենալով, ամսվնա վերջին կրկնվումա երազանքս...


հ.գ.գ՝ էս տարի էս գրառման սպասումը չկար .....
ուհու՜_

----------

erexa (21.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), unknown (20.08.2013), Նարե91 (20.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Թիֆլիս, Թիֆլիս, էսքան շաատ որ ես եմ քեզ սիրում, ինչիցա չեմ հասկանում, մի տեսակ սիրտս հանգիստա էստեղ իրան զգում, հեռու չեմ, տանն եմ զգում... 
 աչքերս փայլում եմ յուրահատուկ փայլով շենքերով հիանալիս, քաղաքով զմայլվելիս...
հարազատ ես ինձ...
_

հ.գ՝  սրտիցդ եմ չէ՞ խոսում _թանկուշս..._
 քո տեղն էլ եմ նայել, կարոտով լի աչքերով, վայելել եմ, չմտածես... :Wink: 


վայելում եմ օրագրիիկ...մնաց սպասենք վաղվան, ո՜ր վերևի գրառումս իրա նպատակին ծառայի՜....

----------

erexa (24.08.2013), unknown (23.08.2013), Նարե91 (23.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Երբ ամբողջ ամառ աշխատում ես, ու հույս անգամ չունես, որ կգնաս գոնե մեկ շաբաթով հանգստանալու, որովհետև սպասում ես մեկ այլ բարձունքի , մեկ այլ կյանքի, էդ ժամանակ մտքիդ ծայրով չի էլ ուզում  անց կենա, որ միգուցե կկատարվի երազանքդ, որը ամեն տարի ա իրականացել, իսկ հիմա...
ու հանկարծ կայծակնային իրականանում ա էն երզանքդ, որը ամեն տարի ա լուսավորվել...



իմ հույսն ու երազանքն օդում էս տարի էլ չմնաց...
դրա համար էլ ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով եմ հանգստանում, կլանելով մեջս արևի էն ամեն նուրբ ու քնքուշ ճառագայթը, կլանելով մաշկիս մեջ չտեսի պես, միգուցե նման հնարավորություն էլ չլինի, միգուցե սա վերջինը լինի էստեղ....
ու ամեն օր, ամեն լուսավոր օր ժպտում եմ, որ կարող եմ, որ ստացվել ա....
երջանիկ եմ պապ, երջանիկ եմ, ապրես, թող էս տարի էլ լուսավոր լինի, իսկ հետոն ավելի պայծառ ու փայլուն լինի...
ես հավատում եմ....

ուխխ վայելում եմ, մայրամուտ քիչ մնաց..
էսպես ամեն օր, ամբողջ մեկ շաբաթ...._

----------

unknown (27.08.2013), Նարե91 (26.08.2013), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Ահա և վերջ, արձակուրդս վերջացավ, ես տանն եմ, սովորում եմ էս օդին, լի եմ ուժերով, ժպիտներով, ներվերս պնդացրել եմ, որ դիմանամ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչին, բայց պատրաստ եմ լիովին...
մայրամուտը վայելել եմ, ու կուտակել հոգուս մեջ, սրտիս խորքում, նորից զգացել եմ ալիքները , արևը , տաքը, ջերմը, ու էդպես ջերմելով էլ եկել տուն...կլավանամ...
ստացվումա լիաթոք հանգստացել եմ, ստացվումա ստացվելա...
ու էս տարին էլ իր հետ ամեն ինչով  լցրեց օրերս, լի ժպիտով, ծիծաղով, զագառով 
ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, լավա, երբ տարվա մեջ գոնե մեկ անգամ , գոնե կարճ ժամանակով հոգիդ ու սիրտդ հանգստանումա առօրյայից...թեկուզև ես էդպես ծանր աշխատանք չունեմ բայց մեկա, գալիսա ժամանակդ, երբ զգում ես դրա անհագ կարիքը...
էս վերջինն էր, էնտեղ, էն ամեն ութ տարվա տեղում...բայց վայելել եմ...
_






էս ապացույց....
 :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: ...


_բայց ախր հոգիս ուրիշ բանի համարա ուրախ, հիմա թրթռում եմ, որովհետև հասկացա, որ վաղը ՝ իմ եղանակնա, իմ աշուննա գալիս...
այսօր արդեն քեզ զգացնել տվեցիր, սպասում էի անձրև գար, բայց որ էսպես ժպիտ էիր բերելու ինձ...
մնումա վայելել էս աշունն էլ, սպասելով գեղեցիկին` էն տերևների շուքին ու շղարշին , էն գույնզգուն քաղաքին, որ լուսավորումա ինձ, կարոտել էի...
ուզում եմ նորից ու նորից ոտքերովս այս ու այն կողմ անելով անցնել տերևներիդ վրայով, լսել դրա փշաքաղվելու չափ հաճելի շխրյունը, ու հիանալով քեզանով ըկնելու երազանքներիս անհոգ գիրկը..._









_սպասում եմ...քիչ մնաց..._

----------

erexa (01.09.2013), unknown (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## Meme

_Չհասցրեցի հասկանալ, երբ հետ եկա հանգստանալուց ու, դու եկար...

Շնորհավոր իմ 21րդ աշունը...
անակնկալ մատուցիր ինձ... 
ես միշտ, ինչպես հիմա խենթացել ու շարունակում եմ խենթանալ քեզ համար..._





հ.գ ՝ շնորհավոր բոլոր մանուկների Սեպտեմբերի մեկ, ուրախ ու անհոգ դպրոցական օրեր ձեզ ճուտիկներ...

----------

unknown (02.09.2013)

----------


## Meme

_
կարդացել եմ, կարդացել...ես չգիտեմ էլ ,կարելիյա արդյոք մեկի գրառումը էստեղ իմ օրագրում մեջբերել, բայց ես էսպես էլ կասեմ գանձ2` իրոք օրացույցի կարմիր օրերից էր երեկ, ուղղակի հոգնածությունս ու միատեսակ էն ուրախությունս էնքան մեծ էր, որ էդ օրը արտահայտվել չհասցրեցի...
_




_հրաշքա ջազզը, իր ամբողջ նվագախմբով...
իսկապես զգում ես, որ երաժշտության հետ մեկտեղ սկսում ես ապրել ամեն նոտան, ամեն հնչյունը, զգում ես այն բոլոր օրգաններովդ , վերապրում ամբողջ հոգով, կյանք առնում դրանից...
ինչ մեծ հաճույք ու բավականույթյուն էր, նամանավադ, որ ականջներումդ Պիացոլայա հնչում, հոգիդ թրթիռով լցված աշնան տերև կարծես դառնա , էդ նույն  գույներին, քամուն կարոտած....
հա հա , ջազը էդ էն երաժշտություննա, որը միաձուլված ու կարվածա աշնան հետ, իրանք ստեղծված են իրար համար, իրանք երկու գույն են միախառնված իրար հետ...
լսում էի ու միառժամանակ փակել էի աչքերս՝ մտքում ամեն ինչ պատկերացնելով ու մտածելով, անգամ մտքովս անցավ մի պահ.
- Միգուցե վիրավորեմ նվագախմբին, - շատ մոտ էինք նստած, բայց ....ես էդպես վերապրում էի ամենը...
ջազը դարձելա իմ  հոգու հանսգտությունը, այն հոգիս լցնումա էն ուշ աշնան տեսարանով, երազելու հույսով ու կարոտով...
երեկ ապրում էի...
 ես գիտեյի, որ ամեն երաժշտություն էլ սիրում եմ, բայց ջազը դարձավ հոգուս թելադրանքը, ծարավը այն ամեն աշուն լցնելու, ու ես կհիշեմ գիտես, գանձ 2, m կհիշեմ, ու ամեն աշուն, որտեղ էլ լինեմ, աշնանային մեկ օր կաշխատեմ վայելել էդ ջազզը, հիշելու համար քեզ՝ մեզ էս օրվա փոխարեն,,,
Ադամ Ռապան- ուրախ մարդ էր իսկապես, լցնում  էր ամբողջությամբ բոլորին իրենով, բայց ես <թմբուկին> կհիշեմ, առանձնացնելով բոլորից 
հետաքրքիրը գիտես որն էր, որ նայում էիր շուրջ բոլորդ հավաքվածներին, ավելի հասուն , ու քեզ , իրենց կողքին, որ դու էլ կարող ես գնահատել այն, ինչը իրենք...ճաշակի հարց..._





հ.գ՝ 
շնորհակալ եմ, որ կողքիս ես, որ երեկ գունավորեցիր օրս, որ այն չվերջացավ համերգով, հետո շարունակվեց մեկ այլ սրճարաում, էս անգամ իմ մեղքով, որտեղ նորից ջազզ էր, նորից հոգիդ սեղմող պաղ լռության հետ գեղեցիկ աղմուկ էր ականջներումդ, քամի էր հովանցող ու մրսեցնող...հրաշք օր էր...ուխխ
հ.գ.գ՝ ես էսպես երկար էլ ուզումէ իարտահայտվել, կարծում եմ ոչինչ չմոռացա բացի մեզանից, ու ընդհանրապես ժամանացը ամենտեղ ամենքի հետ կարող է լինել ,բայց երբ ճակատագիրը քեզ քո ճանապարհին է կանգնեցնում մեկին, ով պետք է լինի հիմա, ներկայում  կողքիդ, այ դա ուրախալի է...



 :Blush:  :Yahoo: 


_հ.գ.գ.գ՝ խփել չկա, առաջ ընկա, ասածդ էլ ուժի մեջա՜_
կարծում եմ հասցրեցի հոգումս կուտակվածը երեկվանից արտահայտել...դե մյուս երկու ներկաներից նույնպես գոհ եմ, նամանավանդ Մ-ից, խոսքերի համար :Blush: 



45րդ էջ, շնոր հաաաա ոոոոոր.....այսքան սիրուն բացում...

----------

Smokie (10.09.2013), unknown (09.09.2013), Vardik! (25.09.2013), Այբ (02.10.2013), Նարե91 (09.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_նորից եկար, նորից սկսեցի նկատել կյանքի գույները...
պատշգամբում եմ,  ու նայում եմ այգուն՝ տերևները արևի տակ կարծես վերջին անգամ փորձում են փայլել...
դեղինը, իմ սիրած էն նույն դեղինը, ամենուրեք սկսում  է բոցկլտալ աչքերումս...
նորից այցելեց մի տրամադրություն, որ ամեն աշուն է գալիս՝ իմ  անպատճառ ու անհիմն տխրություն...
մի տասակ փուչ լինելու զգացում, դատարկություն, անժպիտ օր.....
_





_հ.գ՝ չեմ հասկանում, բայց կարոտել էի էս ամենին..._

----------

unknown (10.09.2013), Այբ (25.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2013), Նարե91 (10.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013), Վոլտերա (10.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.09.2013)

----------


## Meme

> _ոչ այնքան տաք թեյ, ( որովհետև ես տենց եմ սիրում, եռմանը չեմ կարում ) մութ պատշգամբ, փողոցի լույսեր,  մրսած հոգի, հոգուս ու եղանակին վայել տաք սպորտային հագուստ,   ու վայելելու կարո՜տ, կարո՜տ...
> լրիվ ներդաշնակափայլություն...
> 
> 
> այո, եղանակս սկսվելա, բայց այս տարի մի փոքր այլ կերպ վայելքներով..._
> 
> 
> հ.գ՝ աշունաղջկա վերադարձը 4


***




ու իսկապես, զգում եմ շարունակություն պետքա՜... :Love: 

_աշունս, քո գալուն պես ես նորից ծնվում ու վերածնվում եմ,  ես դառնում եմ հենց ես, ես գտնում ու վերագտնում եմ ինձ ամեն տարի քեզ հետ, իմ երազանքները, իմ հեքիաթը ետ է գալիս հենց քեզ հետ...
ինչ լավա կաս...էս խոսքեը քչերին եմ ասում գիտես...
իմ երջանկությունը, իմ այն փայլը, որը բոցկլտումա տերևներիդ գույներից, ախր դու անգամ չես պատկերացնի սերս դեպ քեզ...
չգիտեմ էդ ինչ ես անում ինձ հետ գալուդ պես, բայց ես իսկապես կորցնում եմ ինձ...
դու հրաշք ես, էն հրաշքը, որ տարին մեկ անգամա այցելում, ու յուրովի նկարում իր նկարը...
չգնաս, չթողնես մենակ..._

----------

Alphaone (21.09.2013), unknown (21.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2013), Նարե91 (24.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.09.2013)

----------


## Meme

թանկ ընկերներին մատների վրա կարող եմ հաշվել, ու գնահատել նրանց որպես անձ, ու էդ երկու թանկ մարդիկ, շատ պատահական մտան կյանքս՝ փոխելով այն իրենց հետ միասին...
հինգշաբթի ու ուրբաթ օրերը՝ 19.09.13  և 20.09.13 ՝ ինձ համար երկու կարևոր մարդկանց տարեդարձն էր, որոնց հրավիրվել եմ առաջինին՝ շաաաատ պատահական , անգամ չհիշելով, մյուսին՝ չսպասելով...
ու կյանքին շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաք, որ կողքիս եք կամքին, ոչ թե հակաառկ այլ ինատու, չնկատելով ոչ մեկին ձեր կողքին, գնահատելով ինձ իմ խենթություններիս հետ մեկտեղ...օյ շատ գովացի՜...

ուզում եմ ասել, որ էս երկու անցյալ օրերը, չեմ ուրախացել, վայելել եմ րոպեներս...
հինգշաբթին իր յուրահատուկ լինելուն պես, նաև այնքան  հաճելի ու ներդաշնակ էր ամեն ինչ...ես արտահայտվել եմ, ու դու գիտես ինչ օր էր այն ինձ համար իր հանգստության մեջ, որը քեզ էր բնորոշ ու մեր ստեղծած միջավայրին ու քո հյուրերին, նաև ուրախ էր, քո ասելով որովհետև ես կայի՜, ժպիտներս անպակաս, մեկ էլ որովհետև կապ չուներ մենք որտեղ էինք Նար, մենք պահովեցիքն մեր ժպիտը, չնկատելով մեր շուրջը և ոչ մեկին, և ոչ մի հայացք...
ուրբաթ օրը, չգիտեմ խոսքերս ոնց ուղղեմ, երկար բարակ քեզ ներկայացնելս էլ ճիշտ չի, բայց դու յուրօրինակ ես տարիքովդ. որ կողքս ես, որ կողքդ եմ, ու ծնունդը պարելովա չէ? լրացվում, մեկ էլ քիչ մը գինիյով :Blush: , երեկ էդ երկուսը խառնել էի իրար ,ու ինքնամոռացությանս տրվել...
պարել եմ շաատ, հոգիս ու մարմնիս տանջելով, կարոտել էի, այ երեկ վայելեl եմ պարե՜լը...
ես էլ գիտեյի մոռացել եմ, բայց դուք ինձ գինի լցրեք, մի քիչ էլ թողեք պարեմ, բացվեմ  ու վերջջջջջջջ... :Dance: 
էս երգը հոգուս էն աղմկոտ երգերիցա, որ մեջս ամեն բան խառնումա իրար, իսկ որ էդ միջավայրում նման երգ կդնե՜յին, էտո դրուգոյե դելո՜...





արդեն երեկ էն պահն էր, որ նստում եմ սեղանի  շուրջ, բայց երբ երգա հնչում աթոռի վրա նստած տեղդ պարում ես, ձեռքերով. ամբողջ հոգով ու մարմնով...
Մերսի Կ-ս...ես էնքան երջանիկ եմ, որ գտա քեզ....հա դեռ երեկվա տրամադրության տակ եմ, իսկ այսօրվա քո խոսքերը որ երեկ ես արդեն վերջում շատ լավ էի... :Blush: 
ամաչացրեց, բայց դե՜ ով էդքան պարի ու մի քիչ, շատ քիչ գինի խմի ու լավ չլինի՜....: :Yahoo: 


Շնորհակալ եմ երկու  անչափ թանկ մարդիկ, որ ներկա եք կյանքիս էս գունվոր շրջանում, ներկում ու գունազարդում եք առանց այն էլ ոչ պակաս գունավոր կյանքս...
Ն-իս և Կ-իս...

Մամ :Love: չնայած, որ էս տարի ծնունդ մի փոքր այլ էր, մեկա նվերդ ինձ հաճույք ավելի էր պատճառում, մերսի որ իմ  մամին ես... :Ծաղիկ: 
մնաց Հ-ս....սպասու եմ 27ին...նվերաշատ ամիս էր...միանշանակ ավելի շատ հաճելի ինձ քան ստացողին երևի՜....



հ.գ՝ էս Սեպտեմբեը էս ինչ հրաշք ամիsա էս տարի՜..մնումա մնացյալ *երեքն* էլ էսպես շարունակվի՜ ու...հավաքեք տարեք ինձ գժանոց... :Crazy:

----------

unknown (22.09.2013), Vardik! (25.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2013), Նարե91 (22.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.09.2013)

----------


## Meme

_19.09.13 

մի քանի օր առաջ ապրածս կիսել չեմ հասցել, այսօր եկել եմ...
երբ  հեռախոսով մի օր իմանում ես , որ ընկեուհիդ բալիկիյա սպասում, դու ուրախանում ես , ոգևորվում, ուրախ խոսքեր ու բառեր ասում, բայց երբ պահը գալիսա, երբ դու պետք է ընկերուհուդ ուղեկցես, որպես աշխատող ստուգման, ու այն  էլ ապառատով ու նկատում ես ճուտին  նաև  քո աչքեով ..
էդ ես չեմ կարող ասել ինչ հաճույքա, ինչ երջանկությունա, երբ էդ պահին գոռալդ գալիսա, բայց ամոթա աշխատանքիդ վայրում ես, չի կարելի, կմտածեն ցնդել ես..ու էդպես երջանիկ դուրս ես գալիս <մորքուրի> պիտակը վրադ, ժպտում ու ուղեկցում ընկերուհւոդ սպասելով մնացյալ 9 ամիսները...
էն պահն էր, որ ընկերոհիս աչքերիս էր նախանձում, ես միանգամից գտա իրա ճուտին, ինքը անգամ չտեսավ էլ...

համենայն դեպս, մասնագիտությունը կապ ունի, ու ես էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ ընտրել եմ այս մանսգիտությունը, անկախ ամեն ինչից, հեռու ամեն տեսակ հիվանդությունից, դու վստահ գիտես, որ օգնության հարցում, դու կարող ես օգնել հարազատիդ, կողքիդ կանգնած մարդուն, հարևանին, շատերին, գոնե մի քիչ,  ու դրանից հետո լսել խոսքեր ՝ թեթև ձեռք ունես...

Շնորհակալ եմ Աստված...որ ես գոնե ինչ որ չափով ընդունակ եմ ցավ մեղամացնելու...
հ.գ՝ 

Ռիփոկ, անհամբեր եմ սպասում, քո հետ, երանի հասցնեմ մինչև վերջ տեսնել..._


***

իսկ երեկ, հրաշք էր եղանակը, չնայած բոլորը բողոքում  էին անձրևա, բլա բլա՜, բայց իմ համար էն հաշք էր, որին սիրտս ու հոգիսա միշտ սպասում... :Love:

----------

erexa (24.09.2013), Jarre (01.10.2013), Smokie (25.09.2013), unknown (25.09.2013), Vardik! (25.09.2013), Այբ (25.09.2013), Նարե91 (24.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

> _շատ անուշ զգացումա, երբ ծնողներդ պատմում են, որ փոքր ժամանակ եկեղեցում, լսել  են թե ինչպես ձեռքերդ աղոթք արած Աստուց խնդրել ես, փոքր ապերիկ ունենաս...
> 
> - Շնորհավոր ծնունդդ Հով, ուզում եմ, որ միշտ իմ կողքին լինես՝ թև ու թիկունքս...
> թող էն փայլուն աչքերդ, որը այսօր էին փայլփլում, ամբողջ կյանքումդ էդպես լուսավորվեն... 
> 
> հ.գ՝ մեկա , ես ասել եմ, իմ որդին քո նմանա լինելու՜, էտա երազանքս..._



_քանի շաբաթա հետս շատ ուրախ իրադարձոթյուններ են լինում, բայց ավելի քան սա չի եղել, ես չեմ համարել...
քո ծնունդը աշխարհա իմ համար, ու ես էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ ես մենակ չեմ, ինձ համար էդ մենակությունը ստրեսա, դու կողքիս ես, դու ինձ ուժ ես....չեմ երկարացնի, շնորհակալ եմ, որ ծնվել ես, որ կողքիս ես, կաս...
հպարտ եմ ամեն արածդ քայլով...
ամբողջ օրը ուրախանում էի հեռախոսիս վրա տեսնելով Սեպտեմբերի 27...
հիմա ուրախանում ես ընկերներիդ հետ, բայց դրանովելա հոգիս ցնծում, որ արդեն մեծ ես, իմ պուճուր....
աշխարս, առողջ լինես, թող տարիները գան անցնեն, բայց ինձ ու քեզ ամուր պահեն ....




թող գովազդ չլինի, բայց դու միշտ սենց պիտի լինես, իրանցով շրջապատված՝ մինչև կինդ էլի՜



ուֆ, շատ չեմ գրի, սկսում եմ հուզվել, սիրտս թպրդումա..._
իհարկե բան չեմ ասում, դրան շատ կա :Wink: ...թե ?? :Shok: 


իմ ու քո երգը  :Kiss:

----------

Smokie (30.09.2013), unknown (03.10.2013), Այբ (02.10.2013), Նարե91 (27.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

> _մի ժամից օրս էնքան լուսավորա դառնալու, որ ուր էլ գնամ հիշելու եմ մեզ Անուշաաաաաս...
> ինչքան թանկ ես իմ համար...
> 
> թրթռում եմ, էս զգացումից..._



28.09.13

_էս օրն էլ եկավ Ան, ես քեզ էլի էի տեսել, բայց էն սրտիս չէր նստել, ուզածիս պես...
երկու իրար թանկ մարդիկ, որտեղ էլ լինեն , մեկա հասնելու են իրար...
ես էդ վաղուց եմ հասկացել, բայց էսօր այն ապացուցվեց....
էն պահը, որ եկար ու հետևիցս գրկեցիր, աշխարհ էր ինձ համար ուղղակի էդ պահին չկարողացա արտահայտվել, մետրոն , եկեղեցին, տերևը, սրճարանը , ճանապարհը համալսարաններով, Տերյանի այգին, մեր զրույցը, Կասկադը, լիճը, միասին ճաշելը... 
ուրիշ աշխարհ էր, մեր երազանքը կատարվեց...
մնացածները հատ առ հատ շարունակական կատարվելու են իմ սիրտը զգումա էդ՝ մտքում  էսօր շատ եմ աղոթել իմ ու քո երջանկության համար.....
սիրտս հանգիստա այգին ու տունն էլ տեսար
...մնումա գաս, ու մի օր էլ  մնաս մեր տանը, վերջ, ինձ կաարաք հավաքեք տարեք գժանոց...ես լավ չեմ..

***
եկեղեցին քո միտքն էր, մտքովս էլ չէր անցել, բայց ես այսօր մեզ համար եմ աղոթել...
տերևը չմոռանաս ,որ ջուրը գցեցինք՝ երազանքով... 
երկար բարակ չեմ պատմի, շատ եnք քայլել, հոգնել եմ, ու առովոտվա 2ից մինչև 9ը որ իրար հet լինենք , ինչքան կխոսանք, ուղղակի ես երջանիկ եմ, որ կաս, որ դու էն թանկ մարդն ես ,որի համար աշխարհն էլ շուռ կտամ, որի համար սրտումս միշտ տեղ կա...
ուխխխ, երջանիկ ու թանկ օրերը քիչ են, բայց պատահում են...
_




_ու քանզի էս երգը վայելեցինք իրար հետ, էդքան ուրախ ու երջանիկ ՝ ուրեմն էս մեր երգն եմ համարում՝_

----------

erexa (01.10.2013), unknown (28.09.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Այբ (02.10.2013), Նարե91 (28.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.09.2013)

----------


## Meme

Հ.գ՝ մեկ մեկ անկապում ավելի լավ գրառումներ եմ անում, քան ինձ մոտ, իսկ իմ անձնականը թողնում եմ  էն խորը խորությունների համար, որ մենակով կիսվեմ, մեկա քչերն էն այցելում...

դրա համար էլ...էս մեկը խորը խորքերից էր, ու թվաց, որ ավելի լավա ստեղ էլ տեղ գտնի 


30.09.13




> _դժվարա կյանքում հոգեպես  կորցնելը մեկին, ով քուրա եղել քեզ համար, ով օրերից մի օր թշնամացելա քեզ հետ , անիսմաստ մոռացել մանակական օրերը , անգամ ծիծաղելի մեր վեճերը թղթի կտորի համար,  ով մոռացելա ամեն բան...
> բայց երբ գալիսա  իրա ծննդյան օրը, ու դու հանկարծակի իմանում ես, որ իրա նշանադրությունը կարա լինի այսօր, մարմնովդ մեկ փշաքաղվում ես ուրախոթւյունից, հուզմունքից....
> թեկուզ հեռու ես հոգով, թեկուզ էլ քուր չեմ հարում քեզ, միևնույննա ուրախությանդ մասին  լսելիս, ուրախանում եմ ...
> ու պետք չի ասել ես բարի եմ, պետքա ասել ՝ ես կարոտել եմ իրան...
> 
> հ.գ՝ 
> իսկ մենք երազում էինք մեծանալ ու խանութներով շրջել մեծի նման...էդ օրերը եկան, բայց մենք անգամ դրսում իրար տեսնելիս սառն ենք ....
> 
> 
> ...

----------

keyboard (01.10.2013), Smokie (02.10.2013), unknown (03.10.2013), Vardik! (02.10.2013), Այբ (02.10.2013), Նարե91 (03.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_կեսօրից անց արդեն  անձրևին էի սպասում, նայում ամպերին, հոգոց հանում, որ էլի կուշանաս,  ու հանկարծ հոտից զգում եմ, որ եկար...
տրամադրությունս էլ պայծառ չէր դեռ առավոտից, ու  ներդաշնակությունը նորից մտավ հոգիս...
երբեմն նենց ուժեղ կարոտում եմ ցեղոտ մայթերին , տերևաշատ ջրափոսերին, մռայլ ու ամպամած  եղանակին, տաք ծածկոցին, թեյին, ու երաժշտությանը՝ ներդաշնակությու՜ն...
ասում են ուրախ մարդ եմ, ու զարմանալիյա, որ էս տխրությունը սիրում եմ, ես պիտի սիրեյի արև, տաք եղանակ, բայց հոգուս ամենամոտը միևնույննա  դու ես....  

հիմա բացի  այն, որ հոտդ եմ զգում, նաև էս կտկտոցը. որ էնքան սիրուն մեղեդիյա իմ ականջներին...
խնդրում եմ վաղն էլ կգաս, երբ գնամ աշխատանքի, ես քեզ բան ունեմ ցույց տալու՜...
ես խոսք եմ տալիս տխրությունս պահպանել մինչ վաղը...
քո Մերի..._

հ.գ՝ 
բարի գալուստ հոկտեմբեր , իհարկե չէի կարծում էստեղ կլինեմ քեզ հետ, բայց միևնույննա էս ամիսը սիրում եմ ...

----------

E-la Via (03.10.2013), unknown (03.10.2013), Այբ (02.10.2013), Նարե91 (03.10.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (03.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

ամոթա ասելը, բայց գիրք կարդալ չեմ սիրում, այ երբեմն հավեսս տալիսա, կարողա նստեմ ու վայելեմ, ասենք սիրում եմ նովելները, էնպիսի գրվածքներ, որոնք բնութագիրը չեն ծամծմում ժամերով, նեռվերս չի հերիքում՝  հա նեռվային եմ, ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ անեմ... :Crazy:  անբուժելի բանաա... :Tongue: 
ու երևի մեկ էլ սիրում եմ էն, որ խոտերի մեջ են կարդում , կամ գրադարանում, կամ պատուհանի գոքին, տաք թեյի հետ, եսիմ, երբեք չեմ փորձել, երևի ուղեղս մենակ թիթիզությունների վրայա կենտրոանում, բայց չեմ  ուզում, բայց դե գիրքը դա չի, որ թիթիզանաս, էն էլ ծուռ բռնես իբրև կարդում ես,  :Jpit:  ու դրա համար  էլ  ես էդպես չեմ անում, չեմ կարդում ու վերջ... :Dntknw: 

այսօր ինքնս ինձանից հոգնած, իմ անհետաքրքիր առօրյայից, գործ տուն, տուն գործ վիճակներից ,անընդհատ մտածում  էի լավ ինչ զբաղմունք գտնել, :Xeloq:  պարի գնալ, թե ինչ որ բան սովորել, իհարկե կարոտ ունեմ սովորելու, բայց քանզի օդի մեջ վիճակա, չեմ ուզում սկսել սովորել ոչինչ...
ու էդպես որոշեցի, կգամ ու գիրք կկարդամ, իմ սիրելին՝ _Գի Դե Մոպասան ՝ նովելներ.._ :Love: 
սկսեցի, զգացի, մեկը կարդում եմ ծանոթա, դե հիշողությունս ինչ խոսք մեկ մեկ կաղումա ու էդ վատա, ջահելի բան չի, բայց...
հետո գտա մեկը, որի անունը հետաքրքիր էր՝ Ջուլի :Think:  էէէէէէ էլի մոռացա եսա կգամ ՝ հա <Ջուլի Ռոմեն>, կարդացի անգամ չզգալով ինչքան երկաար էր, որից ես փնթփնթում եմ  :Blush:  ու հիշեցի, որ  տատիկս միշտ ասումա, որ երբ կարդում ես, ու հետաքրքիրա, երբեք չես նայում  թերթերին, ու էդպես  բոլոր 6 թոռներից   ոչ մեկս իրան չքաշեց՝  սիրել գիրք կարդալ իր պես հոգով, էդքան ինչքան ինքը՝ սիրով ու կարոտով, ու ընհանրապես ոչմի քան, կարդում էինք զոռով հանձնարարվծաները ամռանը...
 տատիկիս  գրապահարանը մի ամբողջ պատա, ու դեռ մի  քանի սենյակներում, ամեն գիրքը քանի անգամա կարդացել, իհարկե ոչ մեկս արաժանի չենք իրա թոռնիկը լինելուն ..
 ու ես  էնքան սիրեցի իրան, պատմվածքը , հերոսուհուն իր խոսքերից էր ՝ <կյանքը կանգնեցնել հնարավոր չէ>, նովելը հիշողությունների հիման վրա էր, չեմ մեկնաբանի, բայց մի բան հասկացա, որ պետք չէ նստել ու հիշել անցյալը պետք  է ապրել առօրյա օրով , վայելել այն, ու մեկա կգա մի օր՝ ծերության նեջ մենք կնստենք ու հատ առ հատ կհիշենք ուրախ օրերը...
հա ու ես նովելլը  հավանում եմ , որ շատ փոքր պատմվածքով, միևնույննա ասելիքդ կարող ես ասել ընթերցողին...
ու չնկատեցի էլ ոնց, այսինքն, նկատեցի, որ  աչքերս մռմռում էին  ու  արդեն նենց հաճելի քուն  եկավ գլխիս, փակեցի  աչքերս ու դեռ չհասցնելով քնել՝ արթնացա հաց ուտելու  կանչից...  :Jpit: 


_ես էլ մի քիչ այսօրվանից...մի տեսակ անհամ պատմեցի բայց....
կիսվելի գուզեյի՜_...

----------

Smokie (08.10.2013), unknown (03.10.2013), Այբ (04.10.2013), Նարե91 (04.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

նախ ասեմ, որ զզվում եմ ,որ երկար   եմ  գրում, ծամծված, բայց ստացվումա, չեմ  ուզում... :Dntknw: 




> _հիշում եմ   SSS -ը մի գրառում ուներ, որ մի կին էր իրան մոտեցել մի խնջույքի ժամանակ կիսուրային դեմքով, ու սկսել հարցեր տալ, իսկ մեր քնքուշ աղջկիը լռիվ հակառակն էլ ասել, ու հանգստ խղճով հեռացել...
> նենց էի սիրել իր էս գրառումը, որ մեջս տպավորվել էր, իմ մոտ հատուկենտերն են տպավորվում...
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ՝ 
> նույն օրին էի այսօր, քեզ հիշեցի, ու  կարոտեցի.... ստեղ լինեիր, մի քիչ խորհուրդեիր..._




<լինեիր >բառի մեջ  փաստորեն Յ չկա, խորհուրդեիր-ն էլ ես եմ հորինել  :Blush: 
նախ սխալներիս ուղղում , որ համար կարմիր եմ ստացել, երկրորդ կարմիրս, իմաստավոր...


հիմa  գրամռանս մասին , կյանքում  հետս սենց դեպք էլիյա պատահել, ու ես էլի եմ կիսվել, էս անգամ  երորդն էր եթե չեմ սխալվում անծանոթի կողմից, որը հենց ինձա մոտենում...
ծիծաղելի էր վիճակս, շփոթված, բայց հաստատակամ իմ մտքերի ու ասածների մեջ,...
հա բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ  անցնում են դրա միջով, բայց իմ մոտ էս անգամ ուրիշ էր...
հետաքրքիրա ամեն անգամվա նման դեպքերից հետո ինչա փոխվում աղջկա մեջ...
հետաքրքիրա, ինչ կփովի հետո, բայց ճանապարհին աշխատանքից տուն գալիս արդեն ժպտում էի, լարվածությունս, մտքերս լռիվ անցել էին, դե լավ ոչ լռիվ...


_բայց օրս էնքան սիրուն աշնանային էր, սկսած առավոտվանից, աչքերս բացելուն պես, նախ նախաճաշը, մմ, լռիվ նյամ նյամիկ էր, լռիվ աշնանային էր սկսած ճանապարհս անձրևոտ դեպի խանութ, իմ հագուստը աշնանաանձրևային, որը խոսք էի տվել ցույց տալ քեզ աշունս, (ախր իրա մեջ ես ինձ լռիվ Մեմե եմ զգում, ախր իրա մեջ ես լռիվ աշունն եմ, ախր ես իրան հատուկ եմ գտել) ,  հետո տաք մակը, կռոասանի ու յոգուրտի հետ, հերթականությունը վերջից սկիզբ  հետո տերևաշատ մեղեդիյով ու զգացմունքներով լի ճանապարհս դեպի աշխատանքի, ճանապարհին կերպարիս վերաբերյալ հեքիաթաային անվանումը, մարդկանց դեմքերը կիսաժպիտով միջանցքում աշխատանքիս տեղը, միտեսակ տաքություն  էր գալիս իրենցից,  հետո էս դեպքը, հետո նորից աշուն, տերևներ , իմ թիկնոցը, ես մտքերի մեջ խճճված, ուրախ ու մտքամոլոր, տուն, հանգիստ...
էս աշունը ոնց որ հոգիս ճճի, հանգստացնի , ես ես եմ , աշնանը..անգամ ծանոթներս գիտեն, ոտեղ ես, էնտեղ աշուն....
ահա և այսօրվա օրս...
մնաց վաղը ապրենք ....
_

ուխխ, երջանիկ եմ այսօր, վաղը, կլինեմ երջանիկ հետո...

----------

unknown (04.10.2013), Այբ (04.10.2013), Նարե91 (04.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

ոնց եմ սիրում էս կյանքը՝ իմ կյանքը...

_սիրում եմ ժամերով նայել երկնքին, էն ամպերին՝ փխրուն, փափուկ ու սպիտակ, որ շարժվում են դեպի անհայտություն...
սիրում եմ մառախլապատ ու քնելու էս եղանակը , որ պառկես, ծածկվես, երազես, անջատվես, քնես ...
սիրում եմ սև դառը սուրճը, կողքին փոքրիկ ՝ երեք կտոր դառը շոկոլադով...
սիրում եմ էն հալած շոկոլադը, որ կպչումա բաժակիս կողքին տաքությունից...
սիրում եմ տաք հագնված, երազանքով ու  մրսելով քայլելս, շտապելով  ինչ որ տեղ՝   տաքանալու համար էլի ու էլի...
սիրում եմ, որ երբեմն գժությանս կնոպկան միանումա,  ու  գնում եմ  կտրելու մազերս, վերջում էլ ՝ սիրուն ալիքներ անելուց հետո , տրամադրությունս անկախ իրենից  լինումա ՝  радость...
սիրում եմ գիշերով շոկոլադ ուտել թաքուն, բայց էլ չեմ կարող...
սիրում եմ,  երբ մամանա քնած լինում կողքիդ, ու դու թեկուզ սիրում ես քնել, որ առավոտյան աչքերդ բացելիս խոստացել ես ինքդ  քեզ՝ գալ ու քնել, բայց չես քնում, որ վայելես իրա քնած կերպարը....
սիրում եմ էն ծառը, որը մեր էս նոր տան պատուհանիցա երևում, որին սիրում եմ, էն իմ հին բակի ծառի նման, որովհետև նորից իմն եմ համարում՝ ինքն էր, որ  մի քանի օր առաջ ջանում  էր տաքանալ արևի տակ վերջին անգամ , իսկ հիմա արդեն ոսկիինա խփում.. էլ չի տաքանում...
սիրում եմ ընկնել էս սենտիմենտալությանս գիրկը, մենակով, երբ տանը լուռա, ոչինչ չի խանգարում մտքերիս երկինք թռչելուն, իսկ  ականջերումս երաժշտություն...
սիրում եմ մատներս թաց ու սառը , երբ լարվածությունս են մատնում....
սիրում եմ ինձ, որ էսպիսինն եմ, ու որ ինձ էսպսիսին շատ սիրողներ կան...
ու  վաբշյե, ես թիթիզ եմ ինչ եմ, ինձ էնքան քիչ բանա պետք երջանկության համար՝  առողջ ծնողներ ու ընտանիք, մի բուռ երկինք՝ ֆանտազիայիս կյանքը երկարացնելու,  ու իմ  ապրելու համար, տաք հագուստ ցրտին, օրագիրս՝ իմ անբաժան ու անմնացորդ ընկերս, ոչ շատ տաք սուրճ, ու էտքանից հետո,  էլ ոնց աչքերս  չփայլեն...
իսկ դուք ասում եք..._

_շարունակելի...
ուղեկիցս ընթացքում..._








հ.գ՝ 

unknown ջան, թանկս , շնորհակալ եմ երգի համար, սրտիցս էր...

----------

Smokie (08.10.2013), unknown (08.10.2013), Արամ (09.10.2013), Նարե91 (08.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (08.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

....աչքիս դու ինձ կուտ ես տալիս,  զանգում ես մենակ, պատասխան սմսներիս, որ էլ  չմտնես վիրտուալ աշխարհ, բայց դու չես հասկանում, որ ես չեմ կարա սենց...
ես էլի ուրախ եմ էդքան զանգելովդ ինձ մոտ լինելուդ , բայց մեկա...
ու ինձ թվումա դու  պլան ես մշակել, սենց մնալու՜ :Think: ...
չեղաավ, չեղավ, լավ չես անում Անուլ աղջիկ ,արի դու մի բզբզա, ու արի կողքս...
ու քեզ չեմ էլ ասելու, որ մտնես ու սենց  տեսնես գրածս...
հլը համբերում եմ, էս էլ քանի օրա, դու քո Դնեվնիկի հավեսն ունես, իմը չէ՜...


 :Cray:   :Sorry: 


հ.գ՝  :Beee: ... ու դու հոգնած չես, ինձ տենց  չխաբես

----------

unknown (17.10.2013), Vardik! (11.10.2013), Նարե91 (11.10.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_աշունը մենակ տանը նստած չի ,որ  վայելում են ՝թեյով բաժակը ձեռքին ու  տաք ծածկված..
պետքա դուրս գալ տանից, տեսնելու ու վայելելու գույները՝ աշնան ներկապնակի բոոլոր տարատեսակները, որ ներս գցես հոգուդ խորքը , տաքացնես ու փայփայես...
ապրում եմ դեռ քեզանով...._






 :Love:

----------

Smokie (13.10.2013), unknown (17.10.2013), Vardik! (13.10.2013), Նարե91 (12.10.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_շատ եմ խոսել քո մասին, բայց երեկ նորից տարվեցի քեզանով..
լուսինը շատ եմ սիրում, ու իր կաթնագույն շողերը, որ վարագույրի միջով ընկնումա դեմքիս, ինձ թվումա ամենահեքիաթ ու ամենամաքուր երազներն  եմ տեսնելու՜...
ու վեր թռչելու ցանկությունը միանգամից գլուխա բարձրանում ...
նորից երազում էի...
երբեմն էնքան եմ խճճվում ու խորասուզվում  առօրյայիս մեջ, որ երբ մթնումա, ու երբ գալիսա երկնքով հիանալու ժամը, ինձ թվումա ես արդեն հետ եմ վարժվել, ես ուժ ու հավատ չունեմ նորից վերսկսելու...
բայց ես այնքան անգույն եմ առանց իրանց, առանց իմ գունագեղ երազանքների, իմ իլուզիայի, ստեղծած ու մտացածին աշխարհի...
որ ժամերով կարողա քնելուց առաջ հիմարություններ մտածեմ, երազեմ, ու չզգամ թե ոնց քնեցի...
հաճելի էր տեսնել , որ կամաց կամաց իջնում ես դիմացը գտնվող շենքի կողմը. ու քիր էր մնում գոռայի՝
- մի գնա, դու քեզ հետ բերեցիր ինձ Մերիին, էն Մերիին....
...ուֆֆ..

հոգնել եմ, երբեմն հոգիսելա հոգնում երազելուց, հա իսկապես, երբեմն թվումա ես հեքիաթների եմ հավատում, ու դրանք չեն իրականանում...

բայց էնքան շուտ են էս մտքերը գլխիցս կորչում, ու ես նորից վերադանում եմ էությանս...
շնորհակալ եմ, որ երեկ եկար, մենակ չթողեցիր ինձ, ու հոգիս լցրեցիր հին ու փափագած տրոփյունով..._

----------

unknown (17.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

> _առաջին քայլն անելը շատ դժվարա..
> բայց ես արեցի, չնայած ինչպես միշտ՝  էս վերջին անգամ էլ քո հանդեպ էդ ես չէի  սխալ  , այլ  դու էիր մեջքիս հարվածել...
> ես ծանր եմ տարել էդ փաստը, ու  էստեղ քո մասին լուռ խոսել ու թեթևացել...
> բայց այսօր ավելի  քան թեթև եմ, ուսերիցս բեռա ընկել. խիղճս մաքուր ու թեթևա հոգիս ...
> մնումա նորից չհարվածես սրտիս...
> սպիերից հոգնել եմ..._
> 
> 
> հ.գ՝ էհ




_էս օրվան էնքան երկար եմ  սպասել, բայց քո կողմից...
ու սիրտս երեկ ճմլվել էր, որ բալիկիդ ուրախությունը տեսա, քեզ , որ սիրուն մամա էս...
ու քիչ էր մնում գրեյի՝ հետ կանգնեցի, հավատալով, որ այսօր նույնը չեմ անի...
այսօր սիրտս նորից նույնն էր ասում, ու պետք էր մեկը, կարևոր մեկը, ով կասեր, արա...
Ան...ապրես, որ միշտ, իմ հետ ես...
ես արել եմ, էդ քայլին գնացել եմ, ես սպասում եմ..
չնայած կանջատեմ ուղեղս, վաղը եկեղեցի եմ ուզում գնալ, մի տեսակ կարոտ ունեմ մենակ զրուցելու, ու շնորհակալելու արդեն երեք առիթ ունեմ...
ու քանի գիշերա մտքումս շնորհակալում եմ Աստծուն, իմ Աստծուն,  այն ինչը կորցրեցի ու գտա, այն ինչի համար ունեմ, որ ինձ ամեն օր ժպիտա տալիս, ուժ ու հավատա տալիս..
ճիշտա ասված՝
-  Երբ Աստված մի դուռը փակումա , մյուսը անպայման բացա անում...

հետաքրքիրա, բայց ամեն օր ժպտում եմ տուն գալիս, նրա համար ինչ ունեմ, ինչին հասել եմ, որ ես քայլում եմ , որ վայելում  եմ էս քիչ մը տաք արևը, էս աշնան գունագեղությունը, ես ժպտում էի, ու շնորհակալ էի անգամ նրա համար  ինչ չունեմ, բայց ես ուժ ու հավատ ունեմ, ու կհասնեմ... 
ես երբեք չեմ մոռանա ասել.
- Շնորհակալ եմ...._

----------

unknown (17.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Արամ (17.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.11.2013), Նարե91 (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_էսքան ուժեղ ու մեծ երջանկություն...
հերիք չի ամբողջ օրը աշնան գրկում եմ եղել, ու նոր հոբի եմ սկսել, լուսանկարում եմ այն ամենը ինչը աշնան հետ կապ ունի ,դեղին ծառեր ու տերևներ քայլել ու հաճույք ստացել իմ օրվանից, իմ հոբիից..
հետո աշխատանքիս տեղը վազվոց, որը մեկա ինձ հաճելիյա...
էդ ամենի հետ 16.10.13   ես մեծ քայլ եմ անում դողալով ու մտածելով , բա որ <չէ>  լինի ու 17.10.13 աշխատանքից գալիս եմ տուն ու դու պատասխանել ես...
ես իզուր չի, որ քայլ եմ արել, ես էսօր հասկացա, ու սկայպով էն ինչը փոխանցեցիր ինձ, իմ երիտասարդությունն էր, հա հիմա էլ երիստասարդ եմ, բայց իմ երջանիկ օրերիս մեծամասնությունը քեզ հետա անցել՝  Ան...
չեմ սևացնի, պատմեմ ինչերա եղել, շատ եմ խոսել էդ մասին, շատ եմ նեղվել, գրել սևացրել օրագրումս...
այսօր ժպտում եմ, ու ժպտացել եմ հետդ, մենք նորից մեր ծիծաղով լցրեցինք մեզ՝ մեր օրը այսօրվա...
հա, իսկապես , լավա, որ ես ներող եմ, ես ներել գիտեմ, ու էդ սովորել եմ ծնողներիցս..
էնքան հաճելիյա, որ կա մեկը, ում կարող ես ասել <բա հիշում ես>. կամ էնպիսի խոսքեր ասեք, որ մենակ երկուսով կհասկանաք ինչա նշանակում էդ...
ես հիմա ինձ հպարտ եմ զգում, բարձր ամեն ինչից, բայց ոչ քիթս ցցած...
ես երջանիկ եմ, ու թեկուզ էսօր զգում էի, որ կարծես Երևանն էին ինձ նվիրել, հիմա կարծես ամբողջ աշխարհը ոտքերիս տակ լինի...
հա, ցնդած եմ, ու ինձ քիչ բանա պետք, որ երջանիկ լինեմ, բայց էս էլ մի բեռ էր, որ ուզում էի թոթափել ուսերիցս...
Շնորհաակալ եմ Տեր..._







հ.գ՝ շնորհավոր իմ 64րդ էջը, ուռաաաաաաա՜  :Yahoo:

----------

Smokie (18.10.2013), unknown (28.10.2013), Vardik! (18.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.11.2013), Նարե91 (19.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_լավ չի , երբ թափառում եմ, էն էլ մենակ, էն էլ որ դու չկաս կողքիս...

օչեն նեխվատայետ...
մենակ եմ առանց քեզ...գիտես..._


մեր սիրելի երգը...կարոտել  էի ...
հոգոց եմ հանում ու դիմանում մինչ կգաս... :Sad: 
թ***ս... :Kiss:

----------

unknown (28.10.2013), Այբ (24.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

էնքան հոգնած եմ, թվումա աշխարհը շուռա եկել գլխիս ու գլխով պահում եմ...
ախր չեմ հասկանում էս ինչա, էս վերջերս մի տեսակ շատ եմ հոգնում, ու դոդացած գալիս եմ տուն, ու քնում :Boredom: ...
էսօր անգամ էդ քնելն էլ չփրկեց, վեր եմ կացել, ու ....լացս գալիսա հոգնածությունիցս...
ախր ես էնքան լավ օր եմ ունեցել, էնքան ուրախ օր էր, աշխատանքիս տեղն էլ, որ հղիները գովասանքի գիրքը բաց չեն անում, վերջ, ինձ էլ ամպերից ինչ ետ բերել, ինչ բան , հասարակ ճնշում չափելն ու կշռելն էլ եմ ուզում հավեսով անեմ :Hands Up: 
աշխատանքից հետո էլ պատահական տեղ որոշել գնալն էլ ընկերուհուս միտքնա, էնպես պատահական կասի գնում ենք էսինչ տեղը, որ ուզած չուզած չես կարող մերժել...
էս ագամ էդ տեղը ձեր տունն էր, որտեղ դեռ չէի եղել. ու ինատու էլ տարար :Cool: 
բայց մեկա, դժվար կլինի հետո ինձ համար առանց քեզ, թե ոչ, թողնում եմ կյանքիս հույսին...
ու իմ վազեվազ տուն գալուց էր, թե ոչ, չեմ հասկանում ինչ գրողից, բայց մեկա ուժ չունեմ, գլուխս հազիվ եմ վրաս պահում, անգամ առավոտյան աչքերս բացելուն պես այն արդեն ծեծված էր, թվումա երազում ծեծ եմ կերել :Black Eye: ...
բայց դուրս գալուն պես, եղանակիցս, էդ մռայլ ու գորշությունից, ուրաախացել էի,  չնայած շատերս երազու մենք քնել, բայց որ ստիպված էի դուրս գալ տանից, արդեն դրսում ուրախ էր, ու աձրևանոցիս մեջից սպիտակ ու տխուր ամպերն էի վայելում,  որից կամաց կամաց անձրև արտասուք էր գալիս...ուխխխ...անգամ ֆոտո նմուշներ էլ թողեցի...
մեկա առավոտյան ինչքան էլ դժվար եմ արթնանում, առավոտյան լավա արթնանալը...
ուֆֆ...ուֆֆ....չըըգիտեմ չըըգիտեմ....
մաաաամ, գոնե դու տանը լինեյիր, ավելի ծանր եմ տանում, որ դու կողքիս չես...չնայած հազիվ մի օր տանը չես:կիսս

_էհ հոգիս կիսվել կուզեր, եկա բզբզամ ու գնամ...._


էս մեկն էլ  ականջիսա բզբզում, վաղուց չէի լսել...

----------

Smokie (25.10.2013), unknown (28.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Այբ (24.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.11.2013), Նարե91 (24.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_- բարև oրագրիկ
- բարև, լուռ ես
- հա՜,  զգացվեց
- ինչու
- չգիտեմ, ուրախ էի, բայց
- բայց ինչ
- ինչ որ կտոր, էն կտորը, որ ամեն աշուն պակասումա...
- հա՜, դե ասա սկսեցիր էլի աշնանացավդ...
- բայց ցավումա է՜
- ինչդ
- հոգիս, հոգիս կցավի մեկ մեկ, երբ թեկուզ անգամ ուրախ եմ անչափ..._


հ.գ՝ կսիվելիս , պետք է չմոռանալ , որ պետք է երբեմն խոսել տողատակերով, առեղծվածային, ու թաքուն...

----------

unknown (28.10.2013), Այբ (28.10.2013), Նիկեա (31.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

օրագրու՜շ...էս ինչու ես տխուր...

գիտես նենց ուրախ եմ, բացի էն որ լավ օր եմ ունեցել այսօր, նաև մինչ այս եմ լավ օրեր ունեցել, ու մնումա մտածել, որ էդ աշուննա ամեն բան էսպես անում...
հա, ես աշնանն եմ իրա մասին գովերքում, երգում, չգիտեմ, տարվում եմ, ուրախանում, որովհետև ամեն օրս գունազարդա...
գիտես ,որ ես դրսում  ժպիտով եմ քայլում , անկախ ինձանից. որովհետև դրսում էն ներկերն են, որոնցով ցանկացել եմ միշտ ներկված լինի կյանքս...
ես մոռացա անգամ նշել, որ մեր աշնանային օրը այգում չեմ մոռանա Նար, էդ ինչ հաճույք եմ ստացել ես ամեն նկարս նկարվելուց , էդ ինչ կյանք եմ ապրել, ինձ թվում էր թե էսա էսա սիրտս կտրաքի երջանկությունից, ինձ թվում էր, թե տարիներս երկարում են էդ պահին...
չգիտեմ, ես էս եղանակի մեջ եմ ապրում՝ հույզերս, երազանքներս...
ու սա քիչ երջանկություն չի...

գիտես, վաղն էլ լավ օրա լինելու՝ ես վաղուց թողել եմ ֆրանսերենս, դե գիտեյի՜....բայց փաստորեն չգիտեյի՜, ու հիմա չգիտեմ էլ ...ուֆֆ, բայց վաղը էսքան ժամանակ անց գալույա դասախոսս մեր տուն, կարոտելա ինձ, ու ոչ միայն՝ մամուլիս էլ ...
հետո աշխատանքի եմ, էնտեղ դե սենց թե նենց ուրախա անցնում, նենց ընկերուհի ունե որ իրա հետ անհնարա վատ անցնի ՝ նամանավանդ , որ էսօր բզիկներս բռնեց ու նեղացա..ուխխ...
հետո էլ աշխատանքային ընկերուհիներով ֆիլմ դիտելու՜, հետո զբոսանք երեկոյան աշնանային Երևանով մեկ ..ուխաաա՜յ, հաջորդ օրն էլ էլի լավնա՜ լինելու՜. վայելելու ենք երջանկահիշատակ Ենգիբարյանի վերջին պրեմիերան, ափսոս ինքը չտեսավ...
բայց ամենից շատ սպասում եմ *Նոյեբերի 9*ին :Love: ....հա, սիրում եմ հարսանիք, շաա՜տ, ինչ հարզատ ուզումաա լինի, մեկա երբ հարսանիքի ես մասնակցում սիրտդ ընթացքում թրթռումա իրենց հետ, չգիտեմ ես ուրիշ ձև եմ վերապրում էդ ամենը...միգուցե նրանցիա, որ դեռ չեմ ապրել ինքս ամենը, բայց մեկա՜ հաճելիյա տեսնել ուրիշի ուրախությունը, ու ուրախանալ իրենց հետ :Rolleyes: ....

երջանիկ օրերիս պրեմիերաներն եմ ապրում....օպաաաա՜...
թռա օրագրիկ, չտխրես, ես ժպտում եմ ....

----------

erexa (01.11.2013), Lusntag Lusine (31.10.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), unknown (11.11.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.11.2013), Նարե91 (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (31.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_ֆիլմը չհաջողվեց, բայց հաջողվեց լավ հանդիպում իմ ուզած ընկերուհիների հետ, երկու նոր ու  լավ ընկերուհիների ՝ Լ...ն Կ...ծ...


դե չիմանալով, որ ֆիլմը չի հաջողվի մենք նախ և առաջ աշխատանքից հետո թեթև ճաշեցինք, բայց էդ փոքր ճաշելը էնքան հաճելի էր, էնքան լավ ժամանց էր, որ ինձ թվումա իմ կյանքը, իմ երակներում արյանս շարժը արագացնումա հենց էս րոպեները, ժամերը...
հա հա, իսկապես, ես երջանիկ եմ ինձ զգում էդ պահերին...
իսկ հետո չնայած ֆիլմը չհաջողվեց, ու մենք ստիպված էինք վազել էս կինոթաթրոնից մյուսը, որ գոնե որոշված օրը հաջողվի , բայց մեկա...ճանապարհին բացահայտեցի նաև նոր մարդու կողմից այն նույն   խոսքերը, որը լսել եմ դեռ վաղուց շատերից . ու էդ ինձ ջերմացնում էր...
ասումա.

- Մեր, գիտես ինչ էի ուզում ասել, որ քեզ հենց ճանաչեցի, միանգամից մտար սիրտս, այ էդ եմ զգացել, ասուամ ախր դու էնքան պարզ մարդ ես, քո հետ նենց հեշտա շփվելը , դու էնքան վառ կերպար ես, թեթև, բարի, 

 ու էս ամենը նենց ամաչելովա ասում, ու ես ոնց բացատրեմ ուրախությունս, հա, շատերից եմ լսել էս ամենը, ու ուրեմն իրոք կարելիյա հավատալ էս խոսքերին, բայց երբ լսում ես մի մարդուց, ում հետ նոր նոր ես շփվում, հազիվ հասցնում ես աշխատանքի տեղը միջանցքում խոսել, դու իրեն ես խոսք տալիս խոսել, ինքը քեզ, ու տուն ենք գնում, կամ կիսաբերան խոսում եք ու տենց կիսաբերան էլ մնումա, կամ էլ էսպես երբեմն տեղ ենք գնում, ու մարդը ասումա էս ամենը...ու որ էս ամենը հենց էնպես չի, դու էլ ես զգացել, որ դու էլ ես ուրախ, որ կա նման մեկը կողքիդ...տարբեր մյուսներից...

չգիտեմ է...իզուր չի, որ սիրում եմ նոր ընկերներ իմ շուրջը, սիրում եմ , որ ես էլ մեկին չեմ կպչում, ու վստահում ամենը իմ, իմ շուրջը հիմա գտնվող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, ունի իր տեղը , ու յուրաքանչյուրի մեջ կա էն գիծը, էն կորիզը, որը իմ մեջ էլ եմ գտել, ու էդ լավ բանա, երբ ամենքին ընդունում ես, որպես ամենամոտ ընկերուհի...մեկը մի քիչ շատ, մյուսը մի քիչ քիչ, ու զգում ես, որ ամեն մեկը պետք են քեզ, քո կողքին որպես մարդ ու անհատականություն...
ես հարուստ եմ ձեզանով....


երևի ճիշտ արտահայտեցի ինչ կա ներսումս...  
լավ օր էր, մնաց կիրակի օրը  ռեպետե անենք, արդեն Կ..իս հետ, ուզում եմ դու էլ գաս, կհամոզեմ ինչքան կարող եմ է, ուֆֆ, պիտի գաս...իյը....դու հիմա պիտի միշտ հետս լինես, իմ կյանքում, Կ... գիտես, նենց ուժեղ ես ներսս մտել, որ արդեն ամեն քո շաաաատ փոքր աննկատ իբրև  բացասական քայլը, նկատելիյա շատ ուժեղ իմ աչքին...
շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաք....
մնաց, ժպտամ, ու առաջ շարժվեմ..._ :Wink: 


հ.գ՝ հարգանքներով Ձեր Մեմե...

----------

Smokie (07.11.2013), unknown (11.11.2013), Այբ (06.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

էս վերևի գրառումս :Acute: , ու դրան հաջորդող օրերը պայծառ  էին, ու իրական հանգիստս էին բնորոշում  ուրբաթից մինչ կիրակի՝ արվեստի գրկում ՝ թատրոններով ու ֆիլմերով...բայց եկել եմ այլ  բան ասելու...


_իհարկե էս տողերը ռուսերեն են անցել մտքովս ու ավելի գեղեցիկ են, հենց ռուսերեն, դրա համար էլ կասեմ էդպես...
սեփական արտացոլանքս ապակու մեջ տեսնելիս._

-как хорошо на дороге видеть свое отражение в окне,  и улыбнуться что ты красивая....

հա, ստեղ համեստություն  բնավ չկա  գրածիս մեջ, բայց երբեմն էլ ես եմ ինքս ինձ ամենահաջողված կոմպլիմետներից նվիրում.. :Blush: .


հ.գ՝ ...ուղղղակի վերջապես հասկացել եմ , որ աղջիկը, պետքա յուբկա հագնի, հա հենց պետքա :Ծաղիկ: ...

----------

unknown (11.11.2013), Այբ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

_մինչև 21 տարեկան սպասել եմ երեխայի պես ծննդյանս օրվան, ու դա իմ համար ամենա ամենա տոնն էր, մինչև հիմա, ու թեկուզ դեռ երեխա եմ ինձ զգում, բայց ...
էս տարի, չեմ ուզում, թող էդ օրը չգա, մինչև...
հիմարություն եմ ասում, բայց ախր ես ուրիշ երազանք ունեի...
հետաքրքիր զգացումա, ախր մինչ հիմա դեռ ծնունդիցս մի երկու ամիս առաջվանից ես արդեն հիմարի պես տանը գոռում էի ,որ հեսա հեսա ծնունդսա...
թող նոր տարին էլ չգա, չեմ ուզում..._


_իսկ  երբ երազանքս իրականանա, թող ես տարվեմ ու խորասուզվեմ ծնուդնիս օրվա մեջ. մեծանալուս մեջ...
անցած տաի հրաշքներ եղան հենց ծնունդիս օրով, որ ամբողջ տարի էդ հրաշքին էինք սպասում...
ուզում եմ էս տարի մինչ այդ լինի...
թող չգա ծնուդնս, չեմ սպասում  էս տարի...
կներես...
_

----------

unknown (11.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

վայ քոռանամ ես, էս ոնցա եղել, դու անցել ես երկրորդ շարք....
մոռացել եմ քեզ??
եկել եմ կներես...


_գիտես չէ, օրագրիկ, էսօր որ օրագրումս` էն ձեռքի օրագրումս, որ արդեն դրել եմ պայուսակիս մեջ  ( ու որ պիտի վաղուց էդ անեյի ), որ գրառում   էի անում, հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ րոպեներ անց, էդքան հաճելիյա լինելու ինձ համար էդ պահը, 100 դրամ, էնքան չնչինա ինձ համար էդ գումարը, բայց էնքան մեծ ուրախությունա ամբողջ օրվաս համար պատճառել ինձ...

Շուտ պիտի մեծանայիր հա Հովո տղա...ուֆ ուֆֆ...սենց մարդ իրա երջանկությունը կարա մոռանա, իրան մոռանա, ախպորով  ապրելու համար...
ինչ լավա դու կաս , մեռնեմ ջանին, դու էն մեկն ես առանց որի, ես ոչինչ կլինեյի մեր ընտանիքում, հավատա...

մենք երկուսով պիտի լինեինք, ու իզուր չի, որ  Աստված պապին դեռ որ փոքր եմ եղել ,  իսկապես լսելա իմ մաքուր մանակական  խնդրանքը , որ լինես կողքիս...
համ ուզում եմ մանրանամ, համ  ուզում եմ պահեմ հոգումս ..
հուսով եմ հիշողությունս մեծ տարիքում չի դավաճանի ինձ, որ հենց կարդամ 100դրամ, հասկանամ, ինչի կամ կոնկրետ ում մասին  էր խոսքս......

չգիտեմ, երևի մեծանամ հիշեմ, ու ծիծաղամ հրճվանքիս վրա, ու չգիտեմ էլ էստեղ դրել եմ սկիզբը, թե ոնց եմ իրան նկատել, ոնց եմ հավանել, ու հետո դու՝ քո պատմելոդ, ու հասկանալս, որ էդ նույննա ում ես  հավանել եմ...
աշխարհս ես, ու առանց քեզ, իմ աշխարհը կիսատաա, ինչքան էլ ես ես եմ, դու ախպերս ես..._

----------

Smokie (15.11.2013), unknown (14.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (14.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

> երեք օրա , ամենօրյա առօրյա սերիալանստակյած  ժամերից հետո ախպերս ֆիլմերա դնում ու նայում ենք, ես որ վայելում եմ, ու հաճելիյա, էն որ հավաքվում ենք բոլորով ու ոչ թե քնում ենք, այլ դիմանում ենք մինչև ֆիլմի վերջը, ու լավ տրամադրությամբ նո՜ր ամենքս մեր մահճակալններին  կարոտած կեսգիշերին քնում...
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ՝   _դրական ժամանակաշրջանա չհաշված  կյանքի մնացյալ  մինուսներն ու բացերը...
> առօրյայից կտրվելու լավ միջոց_



_բացի սրանից երեք օրա ուրախանում եմ լուսնի վրա, էս տանը սիրում եմ, երբ վերևից նայում եմ մութ մայթերին 12ից հետո , երբ դրսում մայթերի լույսերը մարել են,  երբ բոլորը քնած են, ու մենակ ես եմ պատուհանի մոտ...
 երկինքը լուսավորա ու մենակ լուսիննա տեսնում ինձ, էն էլ ինչ լուսին՝ կաթնագույն, սպիտակ ու մաքուր...
երբեմն , երբ արդեն փորձում եմ քնել, թևերը  ընկնում են  վրաս, գրկում ինձ , ու ես երկար բարակ հեքիաթներ եմ հյուսում, ու երազանքերս վեր ուղարկում իրեն...
ինքը միակ զրուցակիցսա գիշերով, երբ ցանկութուններս ու երազանքներս գլուխ են բարձրացնում...երբ ցնդած մտքերս ու առեղծվածային պատկերացումներս ուտում են ինձ...
իմ աշխարհը սրանովա լրացվում, եթե չերազեմ, շնչահեղձ կլինեմ, չեմ ապրի, մենակ կշնչեմ ու կարտաշնչեմ ավտոմատ՝ գոյությունս պահպանելու համար...
իսկ երազելիս ես ապրում եմ, վերակենդանանում ամեն օր..._


հ.գ՝ շնորհակալ եմ ինձ, որ երբեմն չեմ կորցնում ինձ, ու վերագտնում  եմ իմ մեջ...

----------

Smokie (21.11.2013), unknown (17.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

_քիչ առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկի համար, որ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի կարևորա դառնում ինձ համար, ստեղծել եմ տողեր, որոնք հուսամ երկար կմնան իմ մեջ_ ...



էս մեկը նախաբան՝ 

իրական ընկերներին գտնում ես դու, իսկ իրենք ցույց են տալիս քեզ, թե ինչքան իրական կարող են լինել...





15.11.13


_ Երբ կողքիս ես դու ընկեր,
Կյանքում թանկ է մի րոպեն:

Երբ կողքիս ես դու տխուր,
Թանկ է արցունքդ մաքուր:

Երբ տխուր եմ քո կողքին,
Դու էս ժպիտը դեմքիս:

Երբ ուժեղ  ես հավատով, 
Իմն է հավատդ լույսով:                                                                                                 

Երբ փայլում ես դու կողքիս,
Փայլ է դառնում լուռ հոգիս:


Ապրիր ընկեր անդավաճան,
Կյանքում քո  լույս, փայլ ու պերճանք,
Ու չլքես կյանքում էլ մեզ,
Չմոռանաս ընկերս ես:
_
                                                                                                       Նվիրված Կ...ին....



հ.գ՝  մեկնաբանությունների կարիք չկա, ավելացնելու ևս ոչինչ...

----------

Smokie (21.11.2013), unknown (17.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

բարև....անհետաքրիր ու դառնոտ կիրակի էր. բայց էս երգը մտքովս անցավ, ու ուզեցի, որ ինքը լինի իմ աշխարհում, ինքը միանգամից կարողանումա փոխել տրամադրությունս... 
մի տեսակ շատ արևոտ երգա, իրա հետ քայլեը դրսում  հաճելիա,  ու եկել եմ, ոչ թե երգի գովքը անեմ , այլ ուղղակի ասեմ, որ իսկապես երժաշտությունը ազդումա տրամադրության վրա, ու այն կարևոր դեր ունի իմ կյանքում.... կան երգեր, որոնք կարող են  տխրությունդ հանել, կամ հակառակը ՝ տխրեցնել...

ու նաև սկսել եմ հասկանալ, որ 



ինչ ասեմ, խաշով բացված առավոտը լավնա լինում, բայց հետո՜.....նեա
անկապ աննպատակ երկար ու ձիգ ժամեր, ծամծմված րոպեներ, չես հասկանում ինչ ես ուզում ուտել,  ուտել արդյոք , քնել, ինչ որ զբաղմուքն գտնել , թե նորից քնել, ուտել.....ու վերջում օրդ աննպատակ անցնումա, ուղղակի օրվա ներքևում  անվանվելով՝ <կիրակի>....


նորից երկուշաբթին եկավ...բայց ավելի լավա ինքը գա, քան կիրակին ::}: ...

----------

Smokie (21.11.2013), unknown (17.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

չեմ սիրում որ ընգնում էս երկրորդ էջ...
բայց էսօր դրա մասին չի , որ եկել եմ կիսվելու...որովհետև էս իմ անկյուննա, որը թեկուզև չգիտեմ ինչքան մարդա կարդում, կարդումա թե ոչ,. էստեղ մի տեսակ նեղ շրջանակներ են, էստեղ իմ անկյուննա հենց էսպես...




> _ուզում եմ ամենավատ օրս էս լինի, ու թող մարդիկ, որոնք տեսել են ինձ  էդ վիճակում  էդքան թույլ էլ չտեսնեն ...
> աչքերս մինչև հիմա  արցուքններիցս հետո մռմռում են ...
> բայց էլ չեմ ուզում հիշեմ...վաղվա օրս ավելի լավնա լինելու..._
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> հ.գ՝ 
> շնորհակալ եմ էն երկուսին, որոնք լսել են արտասվելիս ձայնս...կարծում եմ իրանք են իրական...որ կան կողքիս...
> ...




_գիտես, էս օրն եմ ուզում քննարկեմ, չէ սխալ ասեցի, քննարկելը էնքանովա սխալ, ինչքանով, որ ձուն կարողա դառնա 95դրամ...


եկել եմ հասկանալու, էսքան օր հետո , ինչի էդքան խորը տարա .... մի տեղ հասկանում եմ , որ էդ օրվա մեջ էդքան մուննաթ, էդքան չորություն ու բռիություն չսպասված մարդկանցից  կուտակվելուց էր, որ ...
ես վաղուց մոռացել էի ինչա աշխատանքի վայրում լաց լինելը, արդեն միջանցքներում ամաչում էի մեջքով կանգնելուց, բայց մեջս էնքան ուժեղ էր էդ ամենը, որ էլ ուժ չկար, քիչ էր մնում դռները բացեի, դուրս գայի, հենց հագուստովս, ու էլ հետ չգայի մինչև չհագնստանայի...
ոնց որ էդ պահին աշխարհում ամեն սև ու մութ ամպ ինձ էին տվել, ատում  էի բոլորին էդ պահին...ու չէի հասկանում, ոնց կարողա ես լաց լինեմ, էդքան բացահայտ, էդքան անշտապ, մի տեսակ հետ կանգնել չէր ստացվում, ոնց որ ամբողջ մի տարվա լաց կուտակված լիներ հոգումս....
 մի տեղ հանգստացնող էր, հուսադրող. բայց ... մի տեսակ  ինքս  էլ չէի գիատկցում, չէի հասկանում ինչու  չդիմացա, ինչու էդքան ուժգին փխրվեց հոգիս...քիչ էր մնում գոռայի բոլորի վրա, թքեյի ամեն ինչի վրա, ու դուրս գայի, բայց մինչև դուրս գալը, արցունքները լուռ ու նկատելի  դուրս եկան աչքերիցս...


էդ օրը ամբողջը սևով եմ ներկում, իհարկե նման դեպք չէր եղել, որ անկառավարելիորեն հոսեին, ու անընհատ հեկեկալու ցանկությունը գնալով մեծանար ու մեծանար ...բայց երազանք եմ պահում, երբեք չկրկնվի նման օր, ինձ պետք չի...ես տխուր մարդ չեմ, որ արտասվեմ...


ու վերջում, չգիտեմ էս ինչ <ապուշ ուրախություն> էր օրվա վերջում  մեջս, ես հասկացա ինչու հենց էդ երկուսին զանգ տվեցի...
էդքան  իրական լինելդ, առանց հեռավորությունդ գեթ մեկ վայրկյան անգամ հաշվարկելու՝  ավելի ու ավելի գնահատեցի, ու աշխարհս կրկնապատիկ անգամ մեծացավ...2` Ա....ա

 իսկ քեզ հետ իմ  Աստվածն էր  ,  որ իմ դժվար պահին, չթողեց, որ քեզ հետ դեպք պատահի, կներես, բայց ես էնքան  ուժեղ եմ քեզ  կողքիս պատկերացնում ընկեր, որ չզանգել չէի կարող...1` Կ....ա_


ուֆֆ...ջնջում եմ էս օրը մտքիցս, հուշերիցս, օրերիցս....չի եղել, ուղղակի բզբում եմ էլի՜...:պարապ մարդ  :Tongue:

----------

Smokie (23.11.2013), unknown (24.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (23.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

հետաքրիրա չէ ամառը էդքան ուժեղ չեմ սիրել, կարոտել, բայց *էս տարվա ամառվան կարոտեցի...
*
ինքը ուրիշ էր, դե կապված նաև տան փոփոխության հետ, բայց էս ամառը էնքան ջերմ էր, էնքան ուրախ ու տաք էր իմ համար..
ամեն երեկոս հաճելի էր անցնում, ամեն օրս լի էր անակնկալներով, ժպիտով ու ուրախությամբ,,,ինձ թվումա ամառը լիարժեք էի ապրում, ու ամեն րոպես հետաքրքիր էր անցնում տանը...միգուցե և դրսում...

հիմա ամեն օր նայում եմ պատուհանից դուրս ու ...ամա՜ռ...կարիքդ զգում եմ...էսպես որ նայում ես ոչինչ չի փոխվել, շենքերը տեղում են, այգին նույնպես...բայց իմ աչքին ամեն բան այլա...աշունա, տխուրա շուրջս ամեն ինչ...
հա ես էլի  էս եղանակի մարդ եմ, ոչ թե էս եղանակի մարդ եմ՝   հոգիս էս եղանակինա , որ երազայինա ավելի ու ավելի...

բայց մի տեսակ կարոտել եմ....չգիտեմ, էդ ամեն օրվա ջերմությանը, շոգին չէ, էն ջերմությանը որ ամեն մարդու մեջ կգտնեյի, որ այգում զբոսնող ամենքի աչքերում կար, բոլորը դրսում էին նույն ժամին նույն տեղում...
 ուֆֆ չգիտեմ...

էս ամառ շատ , չափից դուրս շատ եմ երազել, ու էնքան էնքան հաճույք էր սրտիս, հոգուս էդ ամենը,ու էդ երազանքի պահին քանի աստղա աչքս նկատել ընկնող, որ ես երբեք չէի տեսել,  քանի անգամ եմ երազանք պահել հենց մենակ քնելուց առաջ...իսկ հիմա...

միգուցե պարապ եմ, մտքերս սենց կուտակվել են, բայց ամեն օր նայում եմ պատուհանից, էլ արդեն պատշգամբից  չէ, ցուրտա, ինչքան կանգնեմ, ու կա մի բան, որ զգում եմ՝  պակասումա. :Sad: ..

բա ոնց եմ կարոտել, երբ տանը բոլորը քնում էին, բացի ինձանից ու իրանից ,  փողոցի լույսերը անջատված էր արդեն, ( իմ համար ամենակայֆ պահը ) ու մենք թաքուն  տանից տեղափոխում էինք մեզ  պատշգամբ, ես ականջակալներիս հետ, ախպերս կոմպը գրկած :ՃՃ ու հաճու՜յք  :Rolleyes:  , վայելում էինք էդ զովությունը,  էդ սիրուն գիշերը, էդ հեքիաթը, էդ լռությունն էլ կոտրում ականջակալներիս երգերով, հետո հենց բժժում էինք՝ նոր քնելու...

աշխատանքի տեղն էլ հետաքրքիր էր անցնում, մարդիկ շատ էին, կամ քիչ էական չէր, զբաղմունք կար, ցուրտ չէր, դողալով չէինք քայլում միջանցներով :Beee: ...






_ու վերջում....ես ուրախ եմ, որ էս ամառս սենց ապրեցի. էսքան տարբեր իմ մնացած ամառներից....
էսքան հագեցած տարին տարվա վրա, ընկերաշատ, որի վրա ամենաշատն եմ ուրախանում, որ գնալով ավելացնում եմ ընկերներիս մեջ թանկերին. անակնկաներով լի, ժպիտներով, ջերմությամբ լի..  

ուրիշ ամառ էր....միգուցե ուրիշ ամառներ էլ կլինեն...
սպասում եմ ՝ լուռ ու համբերատար....
մի տեսակ ստացվեց 2013ի ամառվա քննարկումն ու ամփոփումը..._ ::}:

----------

Smokie (25.11.2013), unknown (24.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

_26.11.13 ....երեկվա գրառումս....

բարև....
գիտես երեկ ինչ օր էր իմ համար....գիտես... չէ չգիտես....
երեկ էն օրն էր, որ արդեն քնելուց, մտքերիցս ու ապրած օրերիցս քնել չէր լինում, էս յոթ ամիսը եկավ ու անցավ աչքիս առաջով...
ասածներս վերևի գրառմանս հետ անմիջական կապվածություն ունի....
մեկտեղ ուրախ էի երեկ, մեկտեղ գիտեի, թե ինչքան ուժեղ եմ կարոտելու իմ ապրած հենց էս  յոթ ամսին....
մի տեսակ  չհասցրեցի հասկանալ, էս տարին ոնց սենց գլխապտույտ արագությամբ անցավ ու գնա՜ց....

կարոտելու եմ.....էս սրտիս խորքերիցա ....


գիտես, միտեսակ վախում եմ պարզ արտաբերել, գրառել էն, ինչ իրականում իսկապես կա....
 չեմ ուզում, էս անգամ էլ չեմ անի.....
.... շատ երկարեց...
մեջս ամեն բան տակնուվրայա, ու էդ էն գիտակցումիցա, որ.... վախում եմ անգամ ասել ինչեր են գալու...
վախում ես էդ փոփուխությունից, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ստացվի, թե պատրաստ չեմ...
այսօր ոնց որ երեկվա արդեն մեկ այլ իրական քայլի շարունակութունը լինի....
չեմ շարունակի, մի տեսակ չի ստացվում էսօր.... 
...ու ընդհանրապես էլ չեմ անկեղծանալու...

թող սենց տողատակերով մնա .....
_


անորոշ վիճակ...իմ մեջ, իմ խորքերում....

----------

unknown (27.11.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

_ուզում եմ  որ էս նոր էջը, իսկապես նոր էջ փոխի իմ կյանքի թերթերում..._ :Rolleyes:

----------

unknown (27.11.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (27.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

....օրագիրս բաց եմ արել, ու էնքան ասելիք կա մեջս, էնքան կուտակում կա... օր օրի մոտենումա էդ օրը, ու ես էնքան ծանր եմ տանում էս ամենը...
հոգիս մի տեսակ նենց ծանրացելա...
ուղղակի ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում, որ կարա ծնուդնս գա անցնի, ու ես բանատեղ էլ չդնեմ, որ իմ համար մեկ լինի ծնուդնսա. թե չէ...
չեմ ուզում...



բայց անկախ սրանից էսօրվա օրս նենց սիրունա անցել. նենց լավն էր...աշխատանքի տեղը ուսանողներիս, ( լավա չէ արդեն իմն են) , լավ գործի եմ դրել,  նենց էլ ուրախ ուրախ օգնում են, չնայած ես էլ իրանց ժամանակ տենց էի, ու մեջս չկա սրան նրան գործի դնեմ էդ իմը չի, ու էս երեխեքը մտել չեն մտել, ինձ են գովում, որ իրանց դասղեկը ՝ բժշկուհիս, ինձ շաատ գովում իրենց մոտ, ու իրենց հետաքրքիր էր տեսնել ինձ, հասկանալու իրոք լավն եմ , թե....
հավատով գնացին, կարծում եմ  :Jpit:   :Pardon: 


իսկ էս օրը, ինձ համար տարիներ շարունակ կարևորա եղել, միշտ ուրախացել եմ ,որ քեռիսելա աղեղնավոր, նախ իրա ծնունդն էր, նոր իմը... :Love: 
ու էսօր հա նեղվում էի, որ իմ կողմից ոչ մի ուշադրություն չցուցաբերեցի, բայց հետո ուղեղս աշխատեց...
  տորթ էլ չկար, բայց էդ խմորեղենի վրա ուղեղս աշխատեց՝ 16 տարեկանի մոմեր գտա տատիկենց տանից, դրեցի ու գոռացի.
- Լույսե՜րն անջատեք....տանեցիները սաղ խառնվել էին իրար, էս ինչա անում...ու՜
մտնում ա Մեմեն, ու իրա մտահաղացումով ուրախացնում բոլորին....ուխխ....էլ ինչ նվեր, ինչ բան, ավելի լավ նվեր էր, երևի կհիշվի՜. երևի որ կարոտեն, կհիշեն էս....


***
էլ չեմ ասում ոչինչ....թող սենց դատարկ էլ մնա...փշրվում եմ...
կոկորդիս կտորա կանգնել, ոչ առաջա  գնում, ոչ էլ  հետ ...
չեմ խոսում, լուռ եմ...
թող լինի ինչ լինելույա՜...

----------

Smokie (02.12.2013), unknown (29.11.2013), Vardik! (09.12.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (30.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

աշնան վերջին, իմ համար տխուր ու ամենացուրտ օրը...
քո վերջն էլ եկավ...կկարոտեմ էնքան մինչ` ( till next year ) ....
ամբողջ օրս պատուհանի մոտ եմ անցկացրել, փորձել եմ կարոտիս մեջ խծկել ամառվա հիշողություններս... 
տերևները քամին փչում էր երեկվանից դեռ մնացած պաղ անձրաջրի մեջ...
պատշգամբում սառը օդը կոկորդս վառում էր, բայց դիմանում էի ...
սիրուն տեսարան էր, բայց..
վերջացավ...

իմ ամիսնա գալիս...
վաղը...
դողում եմ, չեմ ուզում, հավատում ես, չեմ կարոտել...
կյանքում իմ առաջին անգամ՝  չեմ սպասում քեզ, ու թող որ վերջին անգամ...

մեծանում եմ...
իսկ մյուս կողմից... ես...իսկ իմ շուրջը էնքան դատարկա ամեն ինչ...
աչքիս առաջ տունը դատարկվումա...

ես գիտեմ, ես գիտակցում  եմ  արդեն   ՝ քիչ մնաց... :Sad:

----------

erexa (30.11.2013), unknown (30.11.2013), Vardik! (09.12.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (30.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Դեկտեմբերի նախաբան*


_բարև դեկտեմբեր...
չգիտեմ ինչ ուժ ու մոգականություն ունես մեջդ, բայց հենց գալիս ես հավատում  եմ ամեն հրաշքի, ամեն հեքիաթի իրականցաման...
ես հասկասում եմ ինքս ինձ, դեռ երեկ ուրիշ մտքի էի, դեռ երեկ ինչեր ասես չէի մտածում...
այսօր ....
ես հավատում եմ քեզ...ես հավատում եմ ինձ...
թող քեզ հետ բերես էն հեքիաթն ու հրաշքը, որին ինքս մինչև հիմա կուրորեն եմ հավատացել...
ես չեմ մեծանալու...


ձմեռային հանդարտությունա էս երգի մեջ, հանգստություն ու ձյան սպասումa ինձ մոտ բերում էս երգը...
տրամադրումա որ  լսեմ հենց էս երգը,  ու նայեմ ձյան ընկնող փաթիլներին...:vall








հանձնվում  եմ , ես սպասում եմ քեզ...
շնորհավոր իմ դեկտեմբերի մեկը...._

----------

E-la Via (01.12.2013), erexa (02.12.2013), unknown (02.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

_եկել եմ....
 ու գիտես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել...հետևություններ եմ արել ինքս իմ մեջ...

ես պիտի ժամանակս շա՜տ գունավոր ու լի անցկացնեմ էս օրերին...
 ես արդեն սկսել  եմ վայելել էն  ամեն ինչը, ինչ իմ շուրջնա ՝ ուրիշ կերպ...
կարծես ամեն բան փոխված լինի մեջս, շուրջս, ապրելակերպս, չնայած, որ առաջին հայացքից բացարձակ  նույննա ամեն բան....
երակներումս  հոսող արյունը անգամ կարծես  ուրիշ ձև  հոսի...զգում եմ...

չգիտեմ, մեկտեղ աշխարհով մեկ եմ լինում, մեկտեղ էլ կուչ եմ գալիս իմ մեջ, նեղվում եմ, ու փոքրանում...


ժպտում եմ, էսօր ինչպես երբեք...
 ուրախ եմ...


սաղ էս դեկտեմբերսա, եկավ ու ինձ քցեց էլի իմ ափսեյի մեջ...
թե չէ կորցրել էի ինձ...


ժպտում եմ ինչպես երբեք...
երջանիկ եմ եղել, երջանիկ եմ հիմա , լինելու եմ երջանիկ հետո... ՝  էս մեկը հաստա՜տ_

----------

unknown (02.12.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

_սենց ուժեղ ու մեծ տրամադրությու՜ն...
երկինք էլ չէ, տիեզերք եմ հասել...
ու քո շնորհիվ, եկար ու նենց բարձրացրեցիր...
քո հետ ես լռիվ գժվում եմ, ուղեղս կախումա ուրախությունից... 

մնաց  5 օր...քեզ ՝ 3 ...
լավա անցած տարին չես հիշում...
հիմա դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց վաղը գալու եմ, նույնը շարունակեմ...
unknown` դու իմ հարազատն ես...իմ հարազատ՝  ...ուֆ խի իմաանան է՜..._

շարունակելի՜  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

unknown (05.12.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

> _սենց ուժեղ ու մեծ տրամադրությու՜ն...
> երկինք էլ չէ, տիեզերք եմ հասել...
> ու քո շնորհիվ, եկար ու նենց բարձրացրեցիր...
> քո հետ ես լռիվ գժվում եմ, ուղեղս կախումա ուրախությունից... 
> 
> մնաց  5 օր...քեզ ՝ 3 ...
> լավա անցած տարին չես հիշում...
> հիմա դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց վաղը գալու եմ, նույնը շարունակեմ...
> unknown` դու իմ հարազատն ես...իմ հարազատ՝  ...ուֆ խի իմաանան է՜..._
> ...



_երեկ ամենաշատը դու էիր պատճառս, որ էլ չդիմացա ու տրաքեցի ուրախությունիցս...
ու գիտես էդ ինչ զգացումա, երբ ուրախանում ես ընկերուհուդ ուրիշի աչքին փոքր թվացող դեռ անկատար երջանկության վրա...չգիտեմ էլ, դու իմ ուրախությունն ես, իմ ուրախության պատճառը , դրդողը որ ցնդեմ, ինձ կորցնեմ, մեջս ցնծամ...
ախր էսքան կապվածություն, էսքան ուժեղ, ախր դու էս, որ ամեն օրվաս ամեն մասնիկից տեղյակ ես , դու լսում ես, կարդում ես անգամ էն որ կարողա էնքան ձանձրալիա, դու մեկաա....
ուֆ մեկա, էս քո երեկոն չի բայց ես ինչքան կամ, ապրում եմ, ու մոտ եմ թե հեռու դու իմ ընկերուհին էլ չէ է, իմ հարազատ քուրն ես...
կյանքում ուր էլ լինեմ, ոչ մի ընկերուհի կոչված, երբեք չի կարող փոխարինել հենց քեզ, ես ոչինչ չեմ մոռանա երդվում եմ, կյանքում չհավատաս, որ ես կկորցնեմ քեզ...
_


հ.գ՝ էս տողերը քոնն են.

_ընկերուհին նա չէ որ թույլ է տվել նեղանալ իրենից, այլ նա է, ումից նեղանաալ չի ստացվում , հնարավոր չի..._



երեկվա պատճառներս շատ էին , դրանցից մեկը կյանքս լիարժեք վայելու պահանջնա, ոչ թե պահանջը, այլ պարտավորթւոյունը, ու մեկ մեկ արժի գիտեք, հավատալ նրան, որ < սա իմ վերջին օրն է,  միգուցե վաղը չեմ լինելու>  կարգախոսին, ու ապրել կյանքդ վայելելու ամեն վայրկայնը, ապրելու ամեն րոպեյով...
բնավ խոսքս հիվանդություն մասին չի, Աստված առողջությունա տվել, որից կյանքումս չեմ բողոքի. բայց...

միևնույննա, կա մի բան, որին ինձ թվումա արդեն քիչա մնացել,  հասել ենք...
հաճելիյա ապրել մի բան, գիտակցելով, որ մի օր էս ամենը չեմ ապրելու, արդեն ամեն հասարակ առիթ, կամ ապրեակեևպի մասնիկ գնահատում եմ, ու մտածում .
- ինչ քաղցր, անուշ ու  ինչ հաճելիյա կյանքը...իմ կյանքը...որը ստեղծել են ծնողներս իմ համար...

մեկ մեկ նենց բաներ եմ գնահատում, որ ծիծաղս գալիսա, որ հասկանու մեմ կարոտելո ւեմ անգամ դրան՝ 


- _կանգառում կանգնելուն, հենց նույն իմ տեղում  աշխատանքի գնալուն, մարդկանց որոնց արդեն առօրյայիս մասնիկն են, ու կապվել եմ իրանց հետ ,  հայերիս դեմքերին, ամեն տեղ հայի դեմքերին, աշխատանքի վերջում էն  պետքարանի հերթին, որ բոլորը շտապում են հասցնել, ամեն առավոտ ստորագրելուն, որ ներկա եմ, դուռս իմ բանալիով բացելուն, բժշկական հագուստս հագնելուն, մարդկանց բողոքները միջանցնքներում լսելուն, էն չարչի կանանց համոզմունքները  լսելուն, տեսնելուն, որոնք ամեն օր գրեթե պոլիկլինիկայում են, ու ամեն մեկը մի բան բաշարումա վաճառի մեր նմանների վրա , սանիտարկաների կիսաբողոք կիսաքնած դեմքերին, էն լարվածությւանը ,ո ր  մեկ էլ բոլորը գոռում են <շեֆը ստեղա> ու սաղ շտապում են կարգի բերել սենյակները, որ միգուցե կմտնի, կտեսնի սենյակը տենց քարուքանդ, ու ինքը տենց էլ չի գալիս , էն իմ սիրուն, բարեհամբույր, կամ մուննաթախառը հղիներին, որոնք միշտ մեր կաբինետից դուրս գալիս միշտ շնորհակալ են ինձ, աշխատողների միջև եղած էն տհաճ ու անդուր խոսակցությոններին, <ախչի իմացար> ներին , <վայ Մերի ջան էս նիհարել ես, չէ չաղացել ես -ներ ին >, երթուղայիններում < նենց կուզեի մեկը բռներ, եկեք նստեք  > դեմքերին, փողոցներում ազդանշաններով հարսանիքներին, հայախառը ջոցուն, ուֆֆ....շատ երկար կգրեյի, ուղղակի արդեն մանրանում եմ... 
ու սենց լիքը մանրուքներ կան, որոնք մի ամբողջ են իմ օրվա մեջ..._



կարոտելու եմ ամեն ինչին....
իմ կյանքը լիա սենց ամեն ինչով, ես հարսուտ եմ իմ առօրյայաով...
չեմ լացում, ուղղակի մարդուն կյանքում պետքա էս գիտակցումը, շնորակալությունը իր կյանքից... 
ես երջանիկ եմ, որ ապրել եմ էս ամենը, որ սովորել եմ էս ամենի մեջ կարողանալ մարդ մնալ...



մնումա մեկ բան, խորը շունչ քաշել, ու ոնց ասում են. 
- ձմռանը, ինչպես ճերմակ ձյունը,  մարդիկ սկսում են կյանքը նոր սպիտակ ու մաքուր էջից, - սկսեմ ապրել նոր էջից , հավատալ, հուսալ ու էլի հուսալ...որ լավա լինելու՜ 
հավատ կա, որ  էս տարին իմնա, ու 22 զույգ թվի ուժը մեծա աչքիս լինելու, չգիտեմ էլ ինչու...  էս տարին իմ հաջողության ու երջանկության տարինա լինելու... :Ծաղիկ: 



ծնունդիցս էլ էնքան նվնվացի ,ոնց որ ուզածիս հասնում եմ... :Rolleyes: 
ու վաբշե, էս օրվանից սկսած ծնուդններ են , որ գալու են մինչ իմը...
ուխխխ ՝ 
*սիրում  եմ կյանքս, երեկվա օրս, այն ինչ կա, և ինչ դե՜ռ  լինելու է...*


սպասումների մեջ..

----------

erexa (06.12.2013), Smokie (11.12.2013), unknown (06.12.2013), Այբ (06.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

իսկ ես կալարեի էսքանը կարդալ  :Mda: ...
հ.գ՝   ::}:

----------

unknown (09.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

շաաա՜տ հրաշքուկ  օր էր  :Ծաղիկ: , ծննդյանդ տոնով, որը իսկապես տոնա իմ համար. հեքիաթով , սպասումով, լավ իրադարձություններով լի...

ասեմ ինչու? որովհետև նախ քո ծնունդն էր ,որին ժամ ժամի սրտատրոփ սպասում էի, երկար բարակ չեմ գրի, որովհետև ոչինչ չունեմ ապացուցելու, երեկ լեկցիաներա, որ գրել եմ, ու մի բան կավելացնեմ՝ հպարտ եմ Անուշոկս, որ կա քո նման մեկը, որը իմ կողքին անփոխարինելիյա՜...
հետո բացվումա առավոտը, բացի էն որ գիշերը արթնացրել եմ, նաև առավոտյան ենք զավզակում :LOL: , ու կյանքումս չեմ մոռանա հենց  էս տարին.... :Blush: 
 Իսկ  հրաշքի գալուստը լրիվ տրամադրությունս դարձրեց երկնքին հավասար, ձյունս :Vaii: , կներես որ էս տարի չէի սպասում քեզ, կամ չէի բարձրաձայնում, որ սպասում եմ, ( բայց մեկա ընկերուհուս ծնունդի օորով սպասում էի )....
բա՜  այգում ընտանիքով ձնագնդի՜ն :Lilex: ... էն այգում, որ  ամառը ծիծաղովս եմ լցրել, ու հիմա  կարոտով լի զբոսնում էի ու ուրախանում, որ էս էլ հասցրի տեսնել..մոռացել էի ,որ էլ փոքր չէի, ախպորս տարիքից էլ ցած էի իջել, մենակ թե վայելեմ, մենակ թե կշտանամ... :Rolleyes: 
բայց  տանից լրիվ ուրիշ էր ձյանը նայելը, քան էսքան տարի եմ նայել....հրա՜շք, ուրիշ զգացողություն ու հաճույք էր...էս տունը հուշերիս ամենատաք անկյունումա մնալու... :Kiss: 

էսօր հեքիաթի մեջ էի թաթախվել...իսկական հեքիաթի՜ ...

դե հետո ՜ ...հետո էլ արդեն երեկոյան դասընկերներով թատրոն, շա՜տ լավ էր.... սենց ժամանակները նենց հաճելիա անցնում հիշելու բան շատ ունենք, ( նամանավանդ, որ ավելի մոտ երեխեքով ենք) , ու էդ միշտ ծիծաղա առաջացնում, լցնումա մեզ ուրախությամբ՝ դպրոցական ոչ այնքան  հին  հուշերը...
ուֆ չգիտե՜մ, է ՜....
 իսկ գիշերով սրճարան գնալը իմ համար ուրիշ հաճույքա, երբ բոլորը (համարյա) տանն են, վայելում են կիրակին, իսկ մենք դրսում կամ փողոցներով ուրախ քայլում ենք, կամ էլ մտնում մի տաք տեղ, որ տաքանանք, չնայած որ էդքան էլ ցուրտ չէր ձյունից հետո՜....
ու տենց....


ու իմ սիրելի երգը, որը ամեն տարի ձմռանը հայտվումա իմ փլեյերում...






չգիտեմ, էս օրը հաջողված էր, այն  ծնունդովդ լուսավորվեց, ու շարունավեց քո պես լուսավոր ու հեքիաթի նման, շնորհակալ եմ քեզ...մեղավորը դու էիր... մեկ էլ ծնունդդ որին էս տարի  ուզում էի մասնակցել...




_ժպտում եմ, մնաց մեկ օ՜ր..._


հ.գ՝  :Yahoo:

----------

Smokie (11.12.2013), unknown (09.12.2013), Vardik! (09.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (08.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

_ուժեղ օր էր, հետո լարվածությունը փոխակերպվեց  թեթևության, ու հետո շարունակվեց ոնց իմ առօրյան... 
տարօրինակ զգացումա մեջս, սրտումս, հոգումս, սիրտ չկա...
ուֆ չգիտեմ, մելանախոլիայա, որ մտելա մեջս, ու արդեն զզվցրեց...
ոչ մի տարի Դեկտեմբերի 9 - ին ես սենց տրամադրություն չեմ ունեցել...
չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ...
տխուր եմ, կամ չէ...
չգիտեմ...
հուսամ..._


շնորհավո՜ր Մեմ... :Wink:

----------

unknown (11.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

օրագրուշշշ, դու չգիտես էլ ինչ ծնունդ եմ ունեցել երեկկ, էդ մնաց վաղը, կգամ կհուզվեմ... :Love: 
իսկ հիմա՜ ձյուն է  դրել մայթերինն  :Ծաղիկ:  
2 օրա ուշքի չեմ գալիս, նենց ուրախ եմ  :Yahoo:

----------

Այբ (11.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

> գովքի ժա՜մ
> 
> 
> մարդ էլ նենց ծնունդ ունենա, որ մի օրվա տեղը երկու օր տևի  `  նվերներով ու նույն ջերմությամբ...
> այ էս օրովա զգացվում, որ ինչքան կորած մոլորված մարդ կա, քեզ հիշում են, շնորհավորւմ են, բայց էդ բնավ էլ փոխադարձ չի՜...- միամիտ ա եղել...
> 
> 
> 
> իսկը ուզածս ծնունդն եմ նշել, սիրտս ու հոգիս նենց տեղնա ընկել
> Մամ պաա՜պ...



օրագրի՜կ, դրսում ձյունա, տունը տա՜ք, ես մենակ եմ, ու իսկը կիսվելու ժամնա՜ :Love: ...
գիտես ինչ ծնունդ էր, գիտես. :Cool: ..
էդ ինչ երջանկություն էր թափվում աչքերիցս, ժպիտիցս ...դու գիտես ինչքան մարդ զանգեց 12 ին, ինչ խոսքեր էին ասում ընկերուհիներս, բոլորը ձայնգրել եմ, որովհետև դժվար էլ  լսեմ իրանց ձայները՝ էդքան տաք ու ջերմ...
 դու գիտես ինչքան մարդ կար, որոնք կողքից, ոչ էնքան մոտ լինելով,  ինձ հիշել էին ու  շնորհավորել սոց ցանցում իմ, ամաչում եմ, որ նույն մարդկանց ինքս չեմ հիշում  շնորհավորել, բայց աշխարհով մեկ էի եղել, որ բոլորը խոսքները մեկ արած ասում էին՝ բարի, բարի, բարի՜... :Ծաղիկ: 
շնորհակալ եմ Աստծուն, որ տվելա նման ծնողներ ինձ , որ դաստիրակել են ինձ էսպիսին, որ ամեն տեղ թանկ եմ  բոլորի համար, իմ շրջապատի, նոր մարդկանց, աշախատակիցներիս....
դու կհավատաս աշխատանքիս տեղը նենց մարդիկ էին կողքովս ացնում,որոնց անգամ չեմ բաևում, քանի որ չեմ ճանաչում, ու....՝ վաայ ծնուդդա, որ արդեն  ամաչում էի հերքել, դե ով չէր տեսնում  :Pardon:  ` ոչ ֆոռմա, ոչ աշխատանքային տեսք, այլ շորիկով, սապոքներով, ու հոպա՜ մի ժպիտա դեմքիս գունզարդվում..
.ծննունդ էլ աշխատանքի տեղում նշեցի՝ տորթիկով,ու իրա ատրիբուտիկայով՝ ( խմիչքնա էլի ատրիբուտիկան), որը ախպորս նվերն էր :Love: ,  աշխատանքային ընկերուհուս հետ եկավ օգնեց, միասին ընտրեցինք ու իր մեքենայո՜վ նորից աշխատանքի՜ , բժիշկներիս խոսքերը չեմ ասի, ամոթա՜...սաղի բերանին նույն խոսքեր էին՝....բլա բլա բլա՜  :Sulel:  
նվերներս ձեռքիս եկել եմ տուն, որ հասնգատանամ, բայց փշերի վրա եմ...չի ստացվում, էջումս իրարանցում, ակումբում քչերն են հիշել, որը սակայն էնքան էլ չտխրեցրեց էդ ջերմության մեջ, իսկ հետո՜.... լրիվ ուրիշ մարդիկ սպասելու են լրիվ մեկ այլ տեղում, հետո նորից՝ մե քեֆ, մե ուրախությու՜ն... :Yahoo: էլ հուզմունք, էլ երջանկություն, էլ երգ երգել, իմ ծնունդի ավանդական երգը, էլ տանգո՜, նկարներ ժպիտներ....ուխխ...
ուֆֆ չգիտեմ, էդքան կորած մարդ, որ շնորհավորել էին, ապշած էի....հետո՝ էլ ախպորս դասընկերուհին, էլ իրական ընկերուհինա նվեր ուղարկել` հաջորդ օրը աչքերս բացել եմ, էլի նվեր եմ բացել, ու հետաքրքիրն էն էր, էս տարի բոլորից միատեսակ նվերներ եմ ստացել, ու յուրօրինակ տուփերով ու ձևավորմամբ, որի վրա ուշքս գնումա՜  :Love:  քանի որ, նման բաներ ինքս էլ անում եմ, ու իհարկե գնահատում եմ նույնը...
ծննդյանս հաջորդ օրը՝ գնացել եմ աշխատանքի էլի պաչիկներ, օ՜ պամադոտ իմ թու՜շ :Bad: ,,լավա տեսնում էի հայելու մեջ ինձ.... :Jpit: 

իսկ ով էլ չեկավ, ով էլ չհասցրեց, մեկա իրանք իմ սրտում են, չեմ մոռանա՜ էս ծնունդս,* 22* ը վաղուց մտքումս էր, թե ոնց կլինի՜...
ու ինձ տաքացնում  էր էն միտքը, որ բոլորը գիտեյին մի քանի օր հետոն, ու իրանիցից կարևոր մեկը՝ Նարես,  :Cray:  եց...իսկ ես հալվել էի, չկայի՜,,,ու էն միտքը, որ բոլորի համար էդքան կարևոր եմ, ինձ ուժ էր տալիս , որ պիտի...պիտի լինի այն ինչ, լինելու է՜...ես պիտի թողնեմ ձեզ էստեղ ...
բա Կ....ս....չգիտեմ, էդ ոնցա լինում որ ընկերանում են էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք երբ նոր էին իրար ճանաչում իրար ոչ թե տանել չէին կարողանում, այլ կային անհարթություններ, որոնք թվում էր չէին անցնի՜, սկի մտքովս չէր անցնի էսքան ջերմությունը...ուֆ չգիտեմ Կ, ոնց դու ես ասում <ոնց եմ ապրելու Մերի առանց քեզ >- էդ նույննը հիմա, երբ իրականը մոտա, քեզ ես եմ ասում, բաց երևի պիտի լիներ էս ամենը....համենայն դեպս մտքումս պահել եմ էն երազանքդ, որ հարսանիքիս... :Blush: 
իսկ որ բացի ընկերներից, որոնք ամենքն իրենց տեղն ունեն, նաև ընտանիքդա ներկա լինում, աշխարհդ լրիվ կլորանումա, ու ամբողջականա դառնում, :Yahoo:  մենակ դու չկաիր պապ, տեղդ զգում էի, բայց...մեկա, որ էսքանը իմ համար ես արել, էդ քո շնհորքնա, ու մամուլիս...
բա տատիենց տունն էլ երրորդ մանս էր ծնունդիս, խեղճերը էնքան սպասեիցն, մինչև առանց հալ հոգնած գնացի՜...
շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիիիիիիիիիիիիիցդդդ




չգիտեմ ինչ որ բան մոռացա, բայց էս իմ աշխարհնա, ու ես գոհ եմ նրանցից, որոնք ակամայից հայտվել եսն ճանապարհիս, ու մնացել կողքիս...


էս էլ ծնունդս...էս էլ եսս...արդեն շաաաաաատ ուրախխ :Blush: ....

ճիշտ եմ ասում, խմած եմ...







հ.գ՝ գնամ մուլտս նայեմ հավես կա՜  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

laro (13.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (12.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

_պատուհանից սպիտակ հեքիաթ,
միթե դու էլ ինձ հյուր եկար:

դու էլ լցրիր կյանքս հույսով,
նոր երազով ու նոր հույսով:

մաքուր էջից այսօր սկսեմ,
վաղը նորից ժպտամ, սպասեմ:

բա ինչու ես հիմա մենակ,
ինչու հիմա ես դրսում չեմ...
_

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (12.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

ու երբեմն անգամ մեծ սուրճի բաժակը չի հերիքում... :Xeloq:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (13.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

_սովոր եմ, միշտ ինձանից հետո հուշեր թողնել, ու էդ հաճելիա ինձ.
հիմա ավելի շատ հուշեր եմ հավաքում, ու էնքան հաճելիա, որ կան մարդիկ, (Կ) - որոնք ուզում են, որ դու թողնես քեզանից հուշ իրենց մոտ, մեկը չէ, երկուսը չէ, մի քանի իր...
չգիտեմ, լրիվ ուրիշ ձև եմ շնչում, անգամ էս այգին դարձելա ինձ համար մուսա, նկարելու առարկա, եթե սխալ չեմ արտահայտվում, տարվա ամեն եղանակին լուսանկարել եմ,  է՜հ..._









_ հաճելիա.... արդեն ամեն մի րոպես  գնահատում եմ ...
երեկ ընկերուհուս հետ էի սկայպով խոսում, էն ընկերուհուս, ում կարիքը շատ եմ զգացել, շատ եմ հիշել, ում հետ ինքս էլ բարիշեցի, որ հոգիս թեթև լինի, բայց մեղավորը ես չէի, ինչևէ...խոսում եմ, ու վիդեոզապիս եմ միացրել, իրան չեմ էլ ասում, որ անկաշկանդ խոսի, ճուտը գիրկը, մի հրաշք տեսարան, հալվել էի,  երեխեն անհասկանալի գղգղումա, իսկ մենք աշխատում ենք իրա ձայների հետ միասին իրար  էս պաուզաի շրջանից ավելի շատ բան պատմել, իմանալ, ու ներծծել սպունգի պես հիշողության մեջ...

անգամ ծննդյանս օրը, ով զանգում էր հեռախոսիս, ես ձայնագրել եմ էն ձայները, որոնք հետո, հնարավորություն չեմ ունենալու լսելու...

չեմ բողոքում, ուրախանում եմ, որ ապրել եմ էս ջերմությունը մարդկանց, իմ շուրջը գտնվող բարի ու տաք մարդկանց...


ծնունդիցս հետո ընկերներս մեկնաբանում են միմիյանց, ու նենց հետարքիրա, ինչ են կարծում , (Ն) ասումա, (քոփի փաստ մեր խոսակցությունից) sorry՝ 

- գիտես էդ մարդկանց մի բան էր կապում բոլորին, բոլորը ձևականություններից զուրկ մարդիկ էին ....ասումա ՝ մարդ դեմքդ ու ուրախությունդ տեսնումա, ուզումա տաս անգամ էլ սենց անցկացնի, մենակ թե դու սենց ուրախ լինես, դու կարաս երջանիկ լինես, ես հաստատ գիտեմ, ու դու  կարաս քո ուզած երջանկությունը դեպի քեզ ձգես ու կգձգես, մենակ՝ հա- վա - տա, ու գիտեմ որ կհավատաս...  
  էս խոսքերը նենց լավն էին, որ ինատու եմ ստեղ բերել, որովհետև էնտեղից կկորի, իսկ ես չեմ ուզում...


ու վաբշե, էդ լավ բանա, երբ ճանաչում են իրար երկու ընկերների ընկերներ, որ հանկա՜րծ  դրսում տեսնելիս հիշեն,  ճանաչեն, իմանան, միգուցե մեկը մյուսին մի օր պետք գա, ու թող էդ կապող օղակը ես եղած լինեմ...եսի՜մ...

միշտ հեռուն սիրել եմ նայել. չնայած չեմ ասի, որ շատ ուժեղ եմ էդ հարցում, բայց հավեսա՜...


մեկ էլ չեմ մոռանա որ ընկերուհիներիս մեկը (Կ)-ն ասեց.
- նայում էի քեզ պարելուց, ու մտածում, որ արդեն կողքիս չես, ու  հարսանիքիդ ես պարում, էսքան ուրախ, սիրու՜ն, ու գիտես ինչ հասկացա, ես պիտի լինեմ քո հարսանիքին, անպայման...

(Ն)-ն էլ  ասումա.
- ես էնքան սառն եմ, դու գիտես, ու հազվադեպ եմ մտերմանում մեկի հետ, իսկ երբ կապվում եմ ուրեմն շատ կարևորա էդ մարդը (մոտավորապես սենց էր ասում ), ասումա, - ու ես ոնց եմ մտնելու էդ այգին, առանց քեզ...ու...



ասում եմ ինչ ուժեղ դոզա ուներ ծնունդս, քանի օրա չի թողնում...


_

հ.գ՝ 
ուֆֆ, չգիտեմ էլ...նենց հաճելի օրեր եմ ապրում, որ ամբողջ էս 2 տարվա աշխատանքային օրերիս տվեց անցա՜վ...իսկ ինձ թվում էր դրանք էն հետաքրքիր օրերը...

սպասում եմ...



նոր էջ, բարի գալուստ...:hello

----------

laro (13.12.2013), unknown (16.12.2013), Այբ (18.08.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (13.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

բարև՜...ես եկա, ու ինչպես միշտ ասելիքս շատա...
փորձեմ հակիրճի մեջ տեղավորվել....






> _ասում են ռիսկը գործի կեսնա, էսօր դրանում համոզվեցի,,,,
> քանի տարի կլիներ ուզում էի մազերս ուժեղ կարճացնել, որ իսկապես զգացվի, որ կտրել եմ...
> երևի ուզում էի հասկանալ, մնածացների սերը դեպի ինձ...ափսոսանքը...
> ու...
> էսօր էդ օրն էր...
> երկարությանը  ու հին դեմքիս ինձ նայողներն են ափսոսում, իսկ ես...
> ես ուրախ եմ, կարծես հասա նպատակիս...
> մազա էլի՜..կերկարի՜..._
> 
> ...


_




ուզում եմ բացատրել, էն զգացումը, որ երկար ժամանակ (փոփոխությու՜ն փոփոխությու՜ն)  մեկը քո մեջ  գոռում էր երկար երկար ժամանակ, բայց դու ուղղակի <ռիսկ> չէիր  անում  ականջ դնել իրեն...
երեկ էդ օրն էր, տո ականջ էլ դրեցի, գնացի նպատակիս էլ հասա, եթե էդպես հնավորա կոչել...
էն ոնց են ասում, ռիսկս հելե ինձ ուտում էր...ինքս ինձ ասեցի պիտի կտրեմ ու վերջ...
ու էդ զգացողությունը, որ էսա էսա սիրտս դուրս կթռչի տեղից, որ. 
-ոնց ես ձեռքս տանեմ մեջքիս, ու երկար ոչ մի բռնվելու տեղ...բնավ էլ շոկային չէր, բայց անսովոր էր ու շատ...
միևնույն ժամանակ թքած ունենալով դրա վրա.
- մազա էլի, կերկարի՜,- սկզբունքով, ու ոչ բնավ նրա համար, որ ինքս ինձ հուսադրեմ, գնացի հենց նույն քայլին..
նոր կյանքի էջը նոր կերպ էի ուզում վաղուց սկսել, ու չնայած բազմաթիվ հակասական , դրական ու բացասական կարծքիներին, իմ մեջ տվայտանքներին, միևնույնաա՜...
22-ը լրացավ, (չգիտեմ էլ ինչ կապ ունի )ու վերջին անգամն էր, որ իմ էդքան սիրած, փայփայած, ամեն ամառ դրանց վրա ուրախացած մազերս էդ վիճակում էի տեսնում...


համենայն դեպս հաճելի ու անսպասելի էր շրջապատիս ուրախ ու զմայլված կարծիքները ինձ համար , չնայած ափսոսողներ շատ կային, բայց եթե ինքս չեմ ափսոսում , ու էս շունչը ինձ դուրա գալիս, ուրեմն...էլ ինչ  ունենք մտածելու...


շատ խոսել չեմ ուզում, երեկ կիսվելու լրիվ ուրիշ նյութ ունեյի...բայց այսօր...ապրել եմ այսօրվա համար...



***
սպասում եմ...
քիչ մնաց..._

----------

erexa (17.12.2013), unknown (16.12.2013), Այբ (18.08.2014), Նիկեա (21.10.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (17.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

> _կներես, որ էդքան ուժեղ անկեղծացա, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանաս, որ թանկ ես իմ համար էնքան, որ ոչ մի սև բիծ չեմ կարող տեսնել անունիդ վրա...
> ինձանից հասնում էր ցույց տալ, ասել, լաց լինել թեկուզ քեզ համար,  որ մեկ չես ...
> իսկ կլսես, կամ չէ, արդեն քո որոշումնա...
> գոնե խիղճս հանգիստա, որ կեղծավոր չեմ եղել, ժպտացել դեմքիդ ,ու ցույց տվել, որ իմ համար միևնույնն ես, դու ու ընտանիքդ....
> 
> _հ.գ՝ 
> ափսոս չես կարդալու...



_էսօր շատ ուրախ եմ՝  քո համար, մեր համար,  էսօր սիրտս տեղը գցեցիր քո ձեռքով 
 դու էն տեղը բաց ու քամոտ, լրացրեցիր, որ մեջս մառախուղներ ու կիսաբաց լուսամուտներ էիր առաջացրել մի քանի օր առաջ...                                                                
երկար չեմ խոսի, ուրախ եմ, որ վերականգնեցիր էն, ինչը մեջս կոտրվել էր, ինչը մեջս անընդհատ խեղդում էր, ու մտքումս անգամ չկար որ սենց կլինի, էլի կներս եթե վիրավորել եմ, բայց մեկա, դու թանկ ես, ու դրա համար էդ ամենի մեջով պիտի անցնեիր...
ես ուղղակի չէի ուզում հավատալ, որ միգուց-ն էդքան իրական կարա լինի...
կարոտել էի քեզ՝ Կ-յաս..._ :Ծաղիկ: ՝ :xixj@ hangist smayl




_
***


բայց ուզում եմ կիսահաջող, կիսատի մեջ խոսել կիսվել, սպասումի հույսով...
էլ չեմ գալու...
կարծում եմ դեռ շատ երկար  ժամանակ չեմ կարողանա մտնել, կիսվել, բացատրել , նկարագրել էն ինչը կա շուրջս, ու հոգիս ազատել էն մտքերից, որոնք կուտակված են իմ մեջ..
արդեն քիչա մնացել, արդեն էնքան մոտա էդ օրը...
արդեն էդ խառը պատոկի մեջ ինքս ինձ կորցնում եմ, բայց չեմ ուզում, ու դրանիցա որ  վախենում եմ, հասկանում եմ՝  քիչ մնաց...
ու քանի որ չեմ գալու, ուզում եմ, որ դու մնաս էն անկյունը ,որը միշտ տաք ու նուրբա մնացել ինձ համար...
կկարոտեմ ամեն մանրուքին, ու իմ  աշխատանքիս , էսօր էդ մտքով էլ գնացի, որ վերջին երեքշաբթին եմ գնում ....
ուֆ, չգիտեմ...կսպասես հա ինձ...
շատ կկարտեմ, բայց էն ձեռքիս նոթը մոտսա մնալու՜...
տեղդ չի հանի, բայց...
ամանատաք տնից, ամենատաք հուշերով վերջին անգամ, բայց ոչ վերջին հույսով...


հ.գ՝ 
իսկ քեզ, քանի որ խոսք ես տվել, վերկանգնումից հետո, մեկա կսպասեմ , ու համ էլ  մենակ քեզ չէ՝ Կ-ս,  որ կողքիս լինես էդ օրը, էդ սիրուն ու սպասված օրը...




հ.գ՝ 
լավ մնա օրագրուշս, թանկս, կարիքդ շատ եմ զգալու , կկարոտեմ..._




հ.գ.գ՝ 
ուրախ նոր տարին  թող այցելի բոլորիդ :Ton:  :Viannen 12: , երեխեք, ընկերներս, որոնք միշտ էստեղ կողքիս են եղել, մտքերիս հետ, ու անգամ նրանք, ովքեր չեն եղել, կկարոտեմ ակումբս :Ծաղիկ: 


*Հարգանքներով ձեր Մեմե*՝ չկարոտեք...

----------

unknown (18.12.2013), Այբ (18.08.2014), Նիկեա (21.10.2014)

----------


## Meme

_Նորից եմ եկել, քանզի ուրիշ տեղ չունեմ կիսվելու, ու քանզի դեռ էստեղ եմ...
դեռ մի քաի օր կա...վայելու, մտնելու...
վերևի գրառումս մի պայմանով էր, որ միգուցե չկարողանամ էլ գալ..._


եկել եմ քո մասին խոսելու *Կ-ս...*
էս գրառումս վաբշե տը կապ ունի,նրա հետ ինչը հիմա կասեմ...





> Երբ ընկերուհիդ, որը տարիքով մեծա քեզանից ,  աչքերը լցրած քեզ անսպասելի ասումա.
> 
> _- դու էն մարդն ես եղել իմ համար, որ ստիպելա ինձ մտածել......... իմ արարքների, իմ սխալների ու արած քայլերի համար...._
> 
> 
> ու էլ ինչ ասեմ   քիչ էր մնում գոռայի՜, ստացվեցց...բայց հոգումս ֆրիվերկեր էին պայթում ուրախությունից, որ ես կարացի, որ դու զգացիր...
> 
> 
> հ.գ՝ բաժանումը ինչեր կարա անի...



_դու չես պատկերացնի հոգիս ինչքան հագիստ ու խաղաղ էր,  էս խոսքերդ մի ամբողջ աշխարհ արժեին իմ մեջ, ինձ համար,...կյանքում երբեք գլխիցս չեմ հանի...
ու չնայած որ քանի օր առաջ արդեն հավատացրել էիր ամեն բան ինձ քո հարցում, մինևույննա էս խոսքերդ ամեն բան արժեին...
դու էլ ինձ համար էն միակն ես, ով աշխատանքիս տեղից, մենակ դու դարձար գտածո  գանձ ու մնացել ինձ  համար, մեկը, որին ոչ մեկ չի կարող փոխրինել, դու իրոք գանձ ես, ու չնայած որ քո մասին շատ եմ խոսել, կիսվել էստեղ միևնույնա էս մի քանի օրվա զգացումներս էս երկու տարվա մեջ չէի զգացել...
ուրախ եմ, որ դու էն մարդն ես, ով պիտի լիներ կողքիս, ու պիտի լինի, քանի ես կամ ու հիշում եմ քեզ..._


հ.գ՝ 
էնքան երկար կուզեյի խոսեյի, պատմեյի, բայց քանի որ հաջող եմ արել օրագրիկիս, արդեն չի ստացվում մի տեսակ գալ, խոսել, ուղղակի սա պարտադիր էր, էս իմ զգացումներն էր, ու էս հպարտանալու էր....
լռել չէի կարա...
աշխարհ ջան, քեզ երբեք բաց չեմ թողնի ,ու եթե պիտի դառնայինք մտերիմ ուրեմն կայնքը մեկ անգամ ևս կհանդիպացնի մեզ... :Ծաղիկ: 



_հ.գ.գ՝ Շատ բաներ են փոխվել օրագրիկ, էն <տաք>-ը էլ չկա, իրան հաջող եմ արել, դառն էր, դժվար էր, բայց մարդու համար էր...վերջին անգամ հավես էր պապայի հետ առևտուր անելը իմ սիրելի սուպերմարկետում, որ էս ամբողջ մեկ տարին հաճույքովգնու մէի պապայի հետ, կամ մենակ,,,,
 աշխատանքս նույնպես չկա, կան մարդիկ որոնց գտել եմ ու կհիշեմ ողջ կյանքումս, դիմում գրելը էլի դժվար էր, էդքան երազած, ուրիշների համար դժվար հասանելի, բայց իմ համար հեշտ գտված վայրում գրել աշխատանքից ազատման դիմում, ու հաջող անել բոլորին, որոնք իրենց տեղն են ունեցել իմ կյանքում, եսիմ...
հաճելիյա էն պահը, որ բոլորը ջանում են , մի վերջին անգամ տեսնել քեզ, որ կարոտով լցվեն, որ հիշեն քեզ...մի վերջին անգամ..._

*ապրեցի էս ամենը, մնաց մնացածը...* :Wink:

----------

Այբ (18.08.2014), Նիկեա (21.10.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

Օրագիրր եկել եմ է տնաշեեեն  :Yahoo:  
Ոնց եմ քեզզզ կարոտել. Ինձ քո հետ` քո Մեմեին  :Love: 
Գիտես էսօր արդեն  3րդ անգամն եմ ստեղ,  ու մտա ակումբի հարազատ անդամներից մեկին էի ման գալիս. :Smile:  Մտածում էի էստեղա դեռ թե ոչ...հետաքրքրիր էր
Հետո հին գրառումներս կարդացի անհեթեթ   :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով սիրտս բաց հետ եմ եկել  :Kiss: 
Կյանքումս լիքը սիրուն փոփոխություններ ունեմ, որ հավիտյանս հավիտենից ուզում եմ մնան կողքս  :Blush: 





Հ.գ` 
Շարունակելի
Հ.գ.գ` շնորհակալ եմ որ դեռ պահպանվել էս ակումբս.

----------

Smokie (09.10.2015), unknown (02.10.2015), Մուշու (02.10.2015), Նիկեա (02.10.2015)

----------


## Meme

_Ծիծաղդ մեջս մնաց 
Քնեցիր էլի. Միամիտ. ամեն անգամվա պես.
Ու հենց զանգը  անատջվումա. մտածում եմ. 
- Վերջ աչքը կպաավ  կռիվ եմ անում սմսներ եմ գրում . որ վերջ նեղացել եմ . Որ առավոտը բարի լույս գրելիս. Հետնել մեղանչես. Որովհետև մարդամեկը նեխելա. Բայց մեկել զանգումա.
- այ շ...ռ. ինչա եղել քնած չեմ....

Համ ուրախ եմ. Համ չէ.
Ախր դու չգիտես, ինչքան ուժեղ եմ կարոտում քեզ 
Ինչքաաան շատ ես պետք ինձ օրվա մեջ, թեկուզ որ զանգում ես մենակ մի մեեծ փունջ կոմպլիմենտներ ես անում ու ծիծաղացնում ես
Սիրում եմ քեզ. Ուժեղ 
Լավա էսօր ինձ մոտել ստացվեց քեզ ուժեղ ծիծաղացնել  
Սիրում եմ էդ ուժեղ ծիծաղդ. որ ես եմ վաստակել 
_

----------

Smokie (09.10.2015), Մուշու (08.10.2015)

----------


## Meme

Չեմ կարում !!!   :Beee: . Քեզանից երկար նեղացած մնալ չեմ կարում !!!  :Dntknw: 
Դու հասնում ես նրան, որ դեմքիս ժպիտ ես վառում ,  :Ծաղիկ:   թեկուզ տանջվելով. լավ հասկանալով ամեն միմիկաս ու նեղանալուս պատճառները  :Blush: 
*** 

Ժամանակ շուտ անցի :Rolleyes: 
Ես իրան ամեն օր  կողքիս եմ ուզում տեսնել . որոնք  լուսավոր են  լինելու, որովհետև ինքնա երազում տեսնել է*դ օրը* ինձանից շատ :Love:

----------


## Meme

_Գիտեմ ինչա հետս. 
Ամբողջ օրը մենախոսել եմ. Կամ իմ կամ քո հետ.
Առավոտվանից վատ եմ արթնացել. Ու կյանքումս տենց քնիցս չեմ արթնացել.
 Անցած տարվա վատ աշնանը անգամ, էսքան վատ դասի չեմ քայլել. 
Միգուցե դու էս օգնել մոռանամ էդ օրերը.
Բայց հիմա.

Օրվա մեջ աշխատեցի ինձ կարգի բերեմ
Ընկա բարձրացա, նորից ու նորից.

Էլի եկավ գիշերը
Ոնց եմ քնելու...
.մի կերպ....
Երեկվա նման_

Հ.գ` 
Վախում եմ ատել աշունը. 
Զգացել եմ կյանքիս ուժեղ փոփոխությունները աշնանն են լինում. 
Վախում եմ... :Sad:

----------


## Meme

Ծիածան տեսնելու համար անձրև պետքա ապրես  :Ok: 
Եթե իմանայի ինչքան անուշ ծիածաներ ինձ սպասում  :Rolleyes: 
Երջանիկ եմ օրագրիկս. Անսահման  :Ծաղիկ: 
Ամեն օրս իմաստավորա դարձել. :Blush: 

Հ.գ ` 
Երանի.... շատ չէ. 1 ամիս հետո էս օրը  :Love:

----------

Smokie (23.10.2015)

----------


## Meme

Կարա մարդ էներգիա ստանա եղանակից?
Ես կարում եմ  :Rolleyes: 
Եթե մի օր գժվեմ, հաստատ աշնան գույներից ու ստեղծած հրաշքից եմ գժվելու  :Love: 
Աննկարագրելիա ստեղ էս եղանակը, որը ինչքանել տխուրա էությունով, ինձ համար երջանկությունա....
Հոգուս ներդաշնակ մաս...
Իմը....

----------


## Meme

հանգստացրու անհանգստությունս  :Sad: 
ուֆ աման եսիմ  է....

----------


## Meme

Ինչ լավա քեզ ունեմ  :Rolleyes: 

_Ես էդ ավելի լավ հասկանում եմ մեր իրարից նեղանալուց ու հետ բարիշելուց հետո
Պետքա երկուսից մեկը  միշտ  ավելի խելացի , մեծ ու ուժեղ լինի 
Իսկ ես շաաատ ղզիկ եմ. Միանգամից ( մինչև նորից հայտնվելդ) պանիկա +  մտածմունքներ ու վերջ եմ պատկերացնում 
Լավ չի. Հազար կես եմ լինում 
Հիմա լավ եմ. Շնչում եմ ...._

 Հ.Գ` 
Շնորհակալ եմ , որ ինչել լինի չես անհետանում

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2015), Smokie (04.11.2015)

----------


## Meme

_Ինչ ուզումա լինի, եթե դու անտրամադիր ես..... ես փոքրանում եմ 
Բանն էնա, պատճառը չգիտեմ, իմանամ էլ, ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել....ես էնքան հեռու եմ, էնքան պուճուր եմ քո կողքին....

ՈւԺեղ էղի Մ--- լավա լինելու, ամեն բան !!!  անկախ նրանից մեր հետա կապված, թե ոչ...
Հիշում ես չէ՞ , դու էիր ինձ ասում. 

- Դու ինչ ուզում ես կատարվումա....

Չմտածես, ես կամ, ես ուզելու եմ էն, ինչը դու ես ուզում իրականանա, որովհետև դու իմն ես, իմ կեսը, ես քեզ ինձանից չեմ առանձնացնում...
ես եմ , կամ . քո կողքն եմ, քո թիկունքին..._

----------

Smokie (04.11.2015)

----------


## Meme

_կարոտում եմ ամեն վայրկյան, ամեն օր, անգամ հետդ խոսելիս...
մտածում եմ տեսնես մի օր էդ կարոտս կլցվի՞
որ էլ սրա մասին չմտածեմ...._


Հ.Գ Դու երբեք ինձ շատ չես

----------


## Meme

_
Ինչ անեմ հը....ես անսահման համբերություն ունեմ էնտեղ, որտեղ դու ժպիտներ ես ստեղծել դեմքիս ու էդ օրերն են էս օրով ինձ կանգուն պահում 
Բայց ինձ հեռավորությունը խանգարումա...շատ
Գիտեմ, քիչա մնացել. 
Բայց լավ չեմ էսօր.


Ինչի՞, երբ ես ուզում եմ փակվեմ մեջս բոլորից ,չես թողնում . Կողքիս ես մնում, դեմքիս ուրախություն  վառում.
Իսկ ինձ չես թողնում
Տղամարդկային հպարտությունա, գիտեմ ...բայց ես քո դժվար պահին քո կողքինեմ ուզում լինեմ սրտով. հոգով...

Հիշում ե՞ս ասեցիր.
 – սիրտդ չի կանգնում....
Կանգնումա, բայց էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեմ ինչա՞ հետդ կատարվում....
Զգում եմ, փոքրանում եմ էլի...
Իմ ուժեղության համար դու ես ինձ պետք
անուժ եմ. 


Թող պահապան լինի քեզ իմ ու քո հրեշտակը.թող իմնել քո կողքին լինի, ես կարիք չունեմ...
Վախում եմ...._

----------

Նիկեա (08.11.2015)

----------


## Meme

Հետաքրքիր բանա էս կյանքը` իմ կյանքը.... :Love: 

Ու ինչ էլ եղելա իմ կյանքում, ես իմ *հավատը* իմ երազանքների հանդեպ չեմ կորցրել, դրա համար հասել եմ նրան ,ինչին հավատացել եմ` որ* կլինի, կստացվի, կհասնեմ, կտեսնեմ, կունենամ*
Հիմա նույն իրավիճակում եմ, քիչ էր մնացել, որ հասնեի.ու էլի չեմ կոտրվելու. Էլի հասել ենք իմացի Մ.. ես չեմ կորցնելու հավատս ` մեր երկուսի փոխարեն.... :Friends: 

Ասումա `
_- Մի հատ վերևների հետ կապ հաստատի էլի,  քո մոտ լավա ստացվում_  :Angel: 
Ես քո էսօրվա ուրախությունը չեմ մոռանալու, ու իմ ապրածը դրանից հետո :Blush: ...զարմանալիա, թե ոնց ես դու ինձ էդ մեծ զգացողությունները փոխանցում հազարավոր կմ այն կողմ....



Գիտես ամենաուժեղ զգացումը որնա` սերը  :Ծաղիկ: 
Իմն ու քոնը իրար հետ. իրար կողք:
Ու էտ սերը ամեն բան կհաղթահարի.... ու լինելույա էն, ինչը դու երազում ես, իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ  կիրականանա մեր երազած օրը. ամսին :Blush: ...
Սիրում եմ քեզ.

----------


## Meme

Լրացավ ....1տարի...22.11.14  :Blush: 

Եկար իմ կյանք ու մնացիր հաստատակամ. որ չես գնալու...
Ոնց կգրկեի քեզ ամուրրր որ իմանայիր ինչքան թանկ ես իմ համար  :Love: 
եթե մենակ անցած տարի  իմանայի. որ մնալու ես...
հիշում եմ է ինձ ...դու էլ....հա ծիծաղելի էր վիճակս, բայց էն, ինչի մեջով անցել էի ծիծաղելի չէր ու դրանից էր ....
ինչևէ!  ոնց դու ես ասում.

_- քո հետ լավ բանա կատարվել ոչ թո վատ, ես պետքա ավելի շուտ հայտնվեյի

_.դու լավը չես, դու ամենալավն ես, որ կարար լիներ իմ կյանքում. ու չնայած լիքը *բայց*երի, որ ուրիշները ունեն մենք կամ ես` չէ. թքած....*ես քեզ ունեմ*. ես կսպասեմ, ես կհաղթահարեմ, կանցնեմ, կդիմանամ, ու մենք երկուսով կունենանք կստեղծենք մերը, իրար կողք իրար ձեռք ամուր բռնած.  :Kiss: 
որովհետև ես քեզ եմ գտել ու ոնց դու ես ինձ ասում 
նմանա~կս..♡..հա իրոք նմանակս ես. ես քո դու իմ..

.տարիներ առաջ  իզուր չէր որ իմ իդեալի հիմքը դու դրեցիր իմ մեջ. առանց քո իմանալու :Blush: . երևի դրա համար կյանքը նորից բերեց քեզ իմ ճանապարհին:

ասումա 2 հոգի կապված են իրար անտեսանելի թելերով ու էդ թելերը կարող են խճճվել հեռանալ իրարից. բայց երբեք չեն կտրվի....
էնքան դիպուկ ու նուրբ էր ասված ու մեր մասին որ մխվեց մեջս...

Ով գիտի ինչա սպասվում դեռ....ժամանակ կար վախում էի որ էս ամենը լուրջ չի
 հիմա վստահ եմ ինչ  էլ լինի`  ոչ թե ես քեզ չեմ կորցնի , այլ դու երբեք  բաց չես թողնի ինձ...
*
սիրում եմ քեզ 
շնորհավոր իմ ու քո կյանքի  1 տարին 
*
դեռ ինչքաաան ինչքան ունենք ապրելու միասին ես ու դու ...  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Smokie (23.11.2015)

----------


## Meme

_Ցուրտա, էլի նույն կանգառը. էլի չհասցրի...
բայց կարևոր չի...
ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչի են սխալներս սենց կանգնում կոկորդիս. որտեղ եմ սխալ հը, որտեղ չեմ հասցնում....
միգուցե պետք չի շատ ուրախանալ, պետք չի էնքան բարձրանալ, որ մոռանաս շուրջդ ամեն ինչ...սխալ սխալի ետևից.չեմ հասկանում  ինչի. ինչի եմ անցնում սրա մեջով....
չգիտեմ ինչքան կտևի , բայց ծանրա վիճակս, ծայրահեղանում եմ երևի, երևի ոչ. բայց օրս անիմաստա..
երանի քնած մնայի ու արթնանայի , երբ ամեն բան իմ սովորական կլիներ.
խեղդվում եմ...._

----------

kitty (25.11.2015), Մուշու (25.11.2015)

----------


## Meme

_անորոշության մեջ ենք
դժվար բանա օդի մեջ լինելը. որ չգիտես ընկնելու ես,  թե բարձրանաս...
շատերն են ուժ տալիս, իսկ ես ..... ես մեկ հավատում եմ. մեկ խուճապի եմ մատնվում, մեկ հավատս հողին հավասար եմ սարքում
ու նրանից, որ ես չեմ հավատում` դու էլ  էս նեղանում (
չգիտեմ ինչա՞. գիտեմ, որ պետքս անցնենք 4սս սրա մեջով.
չեմ ուզում կորցնել_.

Աստված պահապան մեզ...



***
_

էն, ինչի մեջով դեռ անցնելու ենք, ավելի ծանրա
մեկ մեկ թվումա սիրտս ծառից կախել են, ու ինքս եկել եմ տուն. ու  ձմռան սառնությունից իբր կանգուն տերև  ` ծառից կախ ճոճվումա

ծնունդս. 24 տարի շարունակ սպասել եմ էդ օրվան տարվա  365 օրերից ամենաշատը
արթնացել  եմ, ու  գիտե՞ս որնա եղել ամենամաքուր պահը . որ 3 հոգի քեզ համար աշխարհի ամենամոտ մարդիկ . քննաթաթախ վազում են շնորհավորեն .գրկեն. պաչեն
չունեմ. էդ էլ չունեմ էս տարի
եթե մենակ իմանամ ինչա լինելու հետո,  թքած կունենամ ծնունդիս ու նաև  նոր տարվա վրա.
ծանրա

_
***

_ես միշտ հավատացել եմ. միշտ մեջս ուժ եմ գտել, երևի նրա համար, որովհետև ընտանիքս կանգունա եղել, ու ես ինքս ինձանով բարձրացել եմ վստահ լինելով, որ իրանք լավ են
չգիտեմ, ծանրանում եմ....
շաատ հեշտա կողքից ասելը` _ քեզ ուժեղ պահի, որ չտեսնեն, որ դիմանան
բա՞ ես իմ էս անտեր ապրումները ու՞ր պահեմ

_
***

ուրախ եմ, որ դու կողքս ես, ....որ կողքիս եք հաշվածներդ....


*
հավատացել եմ. հավատալու եմ. վերջ*

----------


## Meme

_Երբ քաղաքը քնի,
ու լույս սպիտակը նստի մայթերին,
Ես կքայլեմ քո կողքին,
Ձեռքդ ափիս մեջ ամուր բռնած
_


առաջին ձյուն .ժամը 2:46 . երազանք եմ պահել...
սպասելու եմ. որովհետև դու էս հույսս լիակատար  երջանկության , իմ երջանկության  :Ծաղիկ: 

մի օր հայացքը ուրիշ կողմեր , հարցրեցի.
- էդ ուր էս նայում, դեպի պայծառ ապագա՞..... ասեց.
- ապագայիս նայելու համար պետքա ուղիղ նայեմ :Love:  
հ.գ ՝ ( ես ուղիղ դիմացն էի, հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու, բայց իրա սրտում ամուր ամուր  ինձ գրկած) 

սիրում եմ քեզ կյանքիցս շատ.... :Blush:

----------

Smokie (20.01.2016), unknown (19.01.2016), Նիկեա (17.01.2016)

----------


## Meme

թուղթ ու գրիչի հավես չկար, ուրիշ հարմար տեղ նույնպես....
 :Tongue: 


_էն Ժամանակ, որ ապրում էի, դու հիշողությանս մեջ  ուղղակի ապրում էիր,

էն Ժամանակ, որ գիտեյի քեզ, ես քեզ մենակ  ճանաչում էի,

էն Ժամանակ, դու  իմ էն փոքր թաքուն  երազանքի կտորն էիր, 

էն Ժամանակ, դու մտովի իմ կողքին էիր, իմ պատկերացումն էիր, 

Էն Ժամանակ, մտաում էի ինչքան  սիրուն կլինեինք:


Ախր Էն Ժամանակ, ես չգիտեի, որ լինելույա իմ էսօրվա հենց հիման,

Էն Ժամանակ, դու էլ չգիտեիր, որ ես եմ լինելու քո հիման, քո ապագան:

էն Ժամանակ, ես ապրում էի իմ հետագան չկառուցելով,

Էն Ժամանակ դու ապրում էիր, քո հետագան ուրիշի հետ կառուցելով,

Էն Ժամանակ ես չգիտեյի, որ կգտնես ինձ,

Էն Ժամանակ դու չգիտեիր, որ փնտրելու ես մի օր ինձ:

Ու 
էն Ժամանակը մնաց էնտեղ........ հիմա կամ ես, կաս դու, կանք մենք
չի լինելու ուրիշ գարուն, ուրիշ երազ, ուրիշ անուն,
ու հենց դու էս էդ ուրիշը, ուրիշ անուն ու ազգանուն:

_


մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ տեսնես լավա, որ դու գիտես, որ քեզ շատեմ սիրում.... :Xeloq:  :Blush:

----------

Smokie (21.07.2016)

----------


## Meme

_Ասումա եթե դեռ երազանքներ ու նպատակներ ունես ապրում ես 
Հասա սրան էլ հասա.  էն ինչին շաատ շատերը դժվար կարանային. ես արեցի 
էտապ առ էտապ դիմանալով. չարչարվելով, առողջական վնասներ կրելով հասա. 
1ամսից կստորագրեմ աշխատանքային պայմանագիրս.  որով համ սովորելու իրավունք կունենամ  3 տարի համ էլ աշխատանքի ...
հա հեշտա կողքից. ....աշխատանքա էլի. բայց էն ինչերի մեջով անցել եմ հպարտ եմ . որ կարողացել եմ. 
ես էսքաաան նպատակասլացություն որտեղից ունեմ ....
կարևորը 3 տարի ոչ մեկ ինձ չի ասի հայդե ~ ու կհասնեմ նրան, որ ո'չ մենակ ինձ չկարողանան ասեն. ընտանիքիս համարել պետքա ապահովեմ էն, ինչի համար հասել ենք ստեղ.


**** 
մեկ մեկ խեղճանում եմ . որ մենակ եմ առանց ընկերուհի. բայց էս աշխարհում  տարվա մեջ լիքըը լիքը  անգամներ ակումբին եմ շնորհակալ լինում, որ թեկուզ վիրտուալ ունեմ էն միակ ընկերուհուն,  ով յուրաքանչյուրին կարա փողարինի. յուրաքանչյուր մոտ եղած հարազատ բարեկամ ընկերուհու....

մեկ մեկ էլ սովորել եմ մենակությանը. շատ անգամեմ նկատել մենակ սիրում եմ, բայց քո հետ եմ ուզում կիսել էդ մենակս ..ոնց դու...վերջ շեղվեցի 

***
ինչ եմ ուզում ասել. դեռ էլի երազանքներ ունեմ. եթե սենց նայեմ 2 գլխավոր երազանք մնաց. որ եթե էդ էլ ունենամ մնացածը հաստատ ինքստինքյան....:bux


կհասնեմ. էդ էլ կունենամ ես Մերին եմ. քո Մերիկոն_

----------

Մուշու (07.07.2016), Նիկեա (07.07.2016)

----------


## Meme

_Ֆիլմի ազդեցության տակ եմ.
ժամը Երևանում 5անց, էստեղ 3անց...
միգուցե ֆիլմը հիմա արդիյա բոլորի մոտ, ֆիլմը գնումա կինոթատրոններում. բոլորը ֆեյսում փաբլիկ են անում. գիրքնել կա, որը ցավով եմ նշում, որ կարդալու հետ սեր չունեմ, որ իմանայի գիրքը ոնցնա. իմ մոտ միիշտ չի ստացվում գիրք կարդալը  հաճույքով առնում եմ, բայց վերջին միշտ չեմ հասնում,  չգիտեմ էդ ինչա նշանակում. բայց ինչևէ...


որոշել եմ. կարևոր եմ համարում ամեն շաբաթվա վերջ ուրբաթ օրը դրամա նայելու օր կազմակերպեմ  


թեկուզ ինձ և ուրախացնելու, և տխրեցնելու համար. 
շաատ ընտիր զգացումա մի ֆիլմով ամբողջ շաբաթվա կուտակած էմոցիաներնել մեկտեղ դուրս հանել, հետոել թարմ էմոցիաներով պատրաստ լինել  մյուս շաբաթվա համար...
չէի ասի ես լացկան եմ. 
շատտ ժամանակ, որտեղ նորմալ մարդիկ լացեն լինում. իմ մոտ անջատվումա էդ զգացումը, 
բայց........ իմ մոտ լացելու զգացումը աներևակալիորեն երբեմն ուժեղ միանումա. 



2 տարի առաջ, որ տենց ֆիլմ էի նայում սենց էմոցիաներով չէի նայում, հիմա ուրիշա հիմա դու էլ ես ապրում իմ մեջ, ու մենակ անգամ պատկերացումից ես մեջս կոտրվում եմ. որ մտածում եմ քեզ Աստված չանի հաանկարծ կարա մի բան լինի, ու ես ստեղ. ...
ես.....ես կթողեմ ամեն ինչ, մենակ կողքիդ լինեմ. ...վստահ եմ.

****

ուժեղ եմ լինելու. դիմանալու եմ, մեր հետոյի համար.
չնայած որ ղզիկ եմ, ոնց դու էս ասում....
սիրում եմ քեզ Մուշ..._ :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Smokie (21.07.2016)

----------

